# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 <==



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for *189 visa* and expect to be invited in *July 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. *Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.*

Please make a note on these:

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.


Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore

Pro-rata occupations(mentioned below) have reached invite ceiling limit in May and none were invited, we look forward to invites for these prorata occupations in July

-Accountants
-Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
-Electronics Engineers
-Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
-Other Engineering Professionals
-ICT Business and System Analysts
-Software and Applications Programmers
-Computer Network Professionals.


*
Some useful links*:

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2092529074

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

*Tentative round dates could be 5th & 19th July - but it will be confirmed by Skillselect as we move ahead*

Thanks to forum members for consolidating information at single place and making it helpful for others.

Good luck future applicants


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further, 

Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more* 


*PRE-INVITE*

if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then *Initiate PCC action for countries which take some time to process*. For Eg FBI PCC, as my friends say it takes around 10-12 weeks, so it is best to initiate the process at least a month before the date you are sure of getting an invite.

*INTERIM STAGE
*
Between EOI submission and invite, think of how you are going to pay the visa fees, there are several ways to pay which is listed on How to Pay

However the best one I found with respect to Indian applicants is the TRAVEL CARD OR FOREX CARD - Single currency or multi currency, anyone will do

there are several banks which offer travel cards - ICICI, AXIS, HDFC, besides this some travel agents like cox and kings offer travel card. do some research over conversion rate(AUD TO INR) before buying a travel card and loading Australian $ into it. strike a deal at the optimum time. Having a bank account with these banks could help in getting travel card, as per my experience ICICI is the one which issues travel card easily without much drama. 

*POST INVITE*

The status in skillselect will change to INVITED and a new button APPLY VISA will appear in the skill select page, clicking on that button will take you to immiaccount page where you need to create an account. Fill the 17 page form, most of data inside that is retrieved from EOI


*after receiving invite you have 60 days to submit visa application.*

Submitting a visa application - it means creating an immiaccount, filling details of self and dependents in immiaccount and paying visa fees for self and dependents

*Migrating Dependents* - mention spouse, defacto partner and child here, it is economical and time saving to add spouse and children within your PR application instead of taking spouse visa or child visa for them at a later stage.

*adding parents as migrating dependents* is not possible after Nov 19, 2016 since the definition of MEMBER OF FAMILY UNIT has changed since that date. 

see link for details https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
*
visa fees* is 3600 $- primary applicant, 1800$- dependent applicant over 18 year, 900$- dependent applicants under 18 years age. along with this there will be some service tax charged while payment of visa fees,
*
The visa fees is going to change from 1st July 2017 https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...et/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf
*


:nerd::nerd:*RELEVANT DOCUMENTS*:nerd::nerd:

We need to submit all documents which are required to prove the claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases

*Document Naming Tips* When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

*Document Size* - less than 5 MB
*Number of Documents* - 60 per applicant i.e. 60 for you, 60 for spouse, 60 for child

More details on Attach documents to an online application

Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80 & 1221
18 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Additional Applicant over 18*

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80 & 1221
9 Photo - passport size
10 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*In case of de-facto relation* provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

:baby:*Additional Applicant under 18*:baby:
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

*if you are claiming points for partner skills* then below mentioned needs to be provided in addition to what is mentioned above

1. *Skill assessment letter of partner*
2. *Proof of Competent English* - IELTS 6 or equivalent
3. Employment documents - *not mandatory*, but sometimes case officer can ask for this, if you have it then front load 

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience - In principle *it is not required *to provide any document for which we havent claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory

*PCC - Police clearance certificate *

*Indian PCC* - if you are in India, you need to create an account on PSK(passport seva kendra) website Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project and apply for PCC from there, 

if current address is different from passport address then you need to have a proof for current address, the list of documents are mentioned on PSK document advisor, however a photo passbook in a nationalised bank serves the best address proof.

if you are outside India, then you need to do it through Indian Embassy/High Commission in that country, alternatively there are some agencies like VFS global who help in getting pcc, their service is paid as far as i know

*USA PCC* - this thread is a good guide for USA PCC http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

*Singapore PCC or COC* - to be applied as Certificate of clearance on E-Services, some discussion on SG PCC on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-singapore-police-clearance-certificate.html

on the similar lines, PCC from various countries can be done either online or through their embassy in your country

*Medicals AFTER Visa Fee Payment*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians



*continued........*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*.........
*
*Medicals BEFORE Visa Fee Payment *Some applicants prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

*My health declarations* MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly.

*DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*

One significant thing regarding *IED or Must Enter Australia Before Date*

IED is generally one year from the date of medicals or pcc whichever is earlier

Eg. PA did medicals on 01.03.2017, spouse did on 10.03.2017 and child did on 15.04.2017, 

PCC date(considering applicants have lived in India, USA & Singapore)- USA 25.02.17, India - 12.03.2017, SG - 18.03.2017

the IED calculation will be done on earliest of all these i.e 25.02.2017, the iED will probably be 24.02.2017. 

Hence applicant must gauge the situation and do pcc/medicals to get good time between visa grant and IED, else travel will have to be arranged in a hurry and flight tickets could cost a fortune.


*After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and give priority to things which were overlooked for filing visa application...*

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> *.........
> *
> *Medicals BEFORE Visa Fee Payment *Some applicants prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting the July 2017 thread. 

Fingers crossed for the ITA.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

What is the benefit of doing medical check before if they will declare result after visa lodge.

Note from Given Link:
--------------------------------------
"Note: You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application."


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Pre -invite med done, process:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rpalni said:


> What is the benefit of doing medical check before if they will declare result after visa lodge.
> 
> Note from Given Link:
> --------------------------------------
> "Note: You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application."


We can get rough idea if everything is alright or not

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Waiting with 65 points for 261312.
Eoi apply date : 12th May 2017


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> We can get rough idea if everything is alright or not
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan for your reply.

I am little confused how we will get a rough idea if they will not declare in case of any medical condition?

Suppose if someone have some medical history and they are not disclosing result or their decision, then how the person will get idea?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Thanks Sultan for your reply.
> 
> I am little confused how we will get a rough idea if they will not declare in case of any medical condition?
> 
> Suppose if someone have some medical history and they are not disclosing result or their decision, then how the person will get idea?


Many applicants have done medicals before visa lodge for the reason i stated, Let us wait for someone like that to answer this exactly

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Many applicants have done medicals before visa lodge for the reason i stated, Let us wait for someone like that to answer this exactly
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan.

Someone who have done Medical before visa lodge. Please give some details on above asked questions.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Someone who have done Medical before visa lodge or have good idea on pre-medical check then please give some details on above asked questions.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pbad2305 (Dec 20, 2016)

Q: What is the benefit of doing medical check before if they will declare result after visa lodge.
A: If you go to a doctor/ empaneled clinic/hospital for your medicals before visa lodge and IF your reports are alarming for ANY reason e.g.. TB, signs of cancer, etc.. the doctor will most likely intimate you directly or indirectly. Indirectly by asking medical history Qs, probing you about your health in the past related to the specific disease which are good enough clues to know something is wrong. Before visa lodging ding medicals saves you visa cost IF something triggers in your medical test and have a chance to get it rectified before/after visa lodged. The CO will intimate you too to redo the test after the disease is cured eg. TB. 

Another option is to get the required test done before lodge at your expense from a private doc/clinic and then go the actual medicals. The advantage of doing medicals after visa lodge is your IED is at a delayed date which maybe advantages incase your visa process carries out for a long time and your case takes time for finalisation. 

If you have any specific Qs pls do ask.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pbad2305 said:


> Q: What is the benefit of doing medical check before if they will declare result after visa lodge.
> A: If you go to a doctor/ empaneled clinic/hospital for your medicals before visa lodge and IF your reports are alarming for ANY reason e.g.. TB, signs of cancer, etc.. the doctor will most likely intimate you directly or indirectly. Indirectly by asking medical history Qs, probing you about your health in the past related to the specific disease which are good enough clues to know something is wrong. Before visa lodging ding medicals saves you visa cost IF something triggers in your medical test and have a chance to get it rectified before/after visa lodged. The CO will intimate you too to redo the test after the disease is cured eg. TB.
> 
> Another option is to get the required test done before lodge at your expense from a private doc/clinic and then go the actual medicals. The advantage of doing medicals after visa lodge is your IED is at a delayed date which maybe advantages incase your visa process carries out for a long time and your case takes time for finalisation.
> ...


Thanks for answering this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys!!

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Do anyone know how to get Indian PCC from UAE


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

thanks pbad2305.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer

ACS: Applied on 12-April-2017, (+ve) result on 05-May-2017
PTE-A: overall 65 point, spouse point=5
EOI Lodged: 06-May-2017, 189 (65 Points)/190 NSW (70 Points)/190 VIC (70 Points)
Invitation Received: 
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking forward to July! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rpalni said:


> What is the benefit of doing medical check before if they will declare result after visa lodge.
> 
> Note from Given Link:
> --------------------------------------
> "Note: You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application."


I did my med before visa lodgement. Immiaccount was updated as below, which means all ok. Does this answer your query ? 












Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Subscribing.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Bump..


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 12-April-2017, (+ve) result on 05-May-2017
> PTE-A: overall 65 point, spouse point=5
> ...


The same my situation. I don't know when we get the invitation. I am concerned the point will increase in the future 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

quynhtong2889 said:


> The same my situation. I don't know when we get the invitation. I am concerned the point will increase in the future
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This link will help

http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rachugh86 (May 23, 2017)

Hi

I have submitted EOI on 5th May 2017 with 70 points under subclass 189 261112-System Analyst.

When can i expect the invitiation in July?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rachugh86 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 5th May 2017 with 70 points under subclass 189 261112-System Analyst.
> 
> When can i expect the invitiation in July?


This link will help

http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 12-April-2017, (+ve) result on 05-May-2017
> PTE-A: overall 65 point, spouse point=5
> ...


Is it fine to submit two EOI?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sydd said:


> Is it fine to submit two EOI?


No problem, we can submit multiple eoi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> No problem, we can submit multiple eoi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I have submitted 190 with 70 points for NSW. Should I wait for NSW invitation or should I submit EOI for VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydd said:


> I have submitted 190 with 70 points for NSW. Should I wait for NSW invitation or should I submit EOI for VIC?


Please give your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sydd said:


> I have submitted 190 with 70 points for NSW. Should I wait for NSW invitation or should I submit EOI for VIC?


Depends on your occupation code, chances of getting job in vic

Submit accordignly

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Another week gone... no updates on new immi year stuff..revised list, individual job ceiling all still a suspense.. guess next week it is now ! :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Dear Senior Member,

Any idea when I can get the invite for 189 - 261313 (Software Engineer) category? I have submitted EOI on 26-Mar-2017 with 65 points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumaonua said:


> Dear Senior Member,
> 
> Any idea when I can get the invite for 189 - 261313 (Software Engineer) category? I have submitted EOI on 26-Mar-2017 with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sep/Oct

Cheers


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


261312 - Developer Programmer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumaonua said:


> Dear Senior Member,
> 
> Any idea when I can get the invite for 189 - 261313 (Software Engineer) category? I have submitted EOI on 26-Mar-2017 with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


SEP/OCT

Cheers


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Depends on your occupation code, chances of getting job in vic
> 
> Submit accordignly
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I have applied for Developer Programmer(261312).


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

kumaonua said:


> Dear Senior Member,
> 
> Any idea when I can get the invite for 189 - 261313 (Software Engineer) category? I have submitted EOI on 26-Mar-2017 with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Assuming 70 and 75 pointers would be cleared in July, you might get in second round of August or 1st round of Sept.


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

What are the medical checks performed as part of medical test after visa lodgement? I want to do health check before I submit visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydd said:


> What are the medical checks performed as part of medical test after visa lodgement? I want to do health check before I submit visa application?


HIV
BLood
URine
X Ray
General physician checkup

You can generate a medical HAP ID from immi account and get the tests done at any time you want from the panel doctors 
Just remember that the tests are valid only upto a year

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sydd said:


> What are the medical checks performed as part of medical test after visa lodgement? I want to do health check before I submit visa application?


blood test, urine test, chest x ray and general examination

these are done to check HIV, TB and other disease which can incur heavy treatment cost to Australian government


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear members
Any idea when can i get the invitation for code 221111(Accountant general) with 60 pts in 189 subclass , 65 pts in 190 subclass state NSW and 70 pts in 489 subclass family sponsor.
EOI filed on 17.11.2016.

Advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinger said:


> Dear members
> Any idea when can i get the invitation for code 221111(Accountant general) with 60 pts in 189 subclass , 65 pts in 190 subclass state NSW and 70 pts in 489 subclass family sponsor.
> EOI filed on 17.11.2016.
> 
> Advice will be highly appreciated.


Under 189 No chance of getting it at all

190 Depends on the States and cannot be predicted as They do not follow any fixed pattern

489 No idea

Cheers


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dear members
> ...


Sir thanks for your reply.
In july 23rd i am getting 5 more pts of my exp. So will that could change something positive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinger said:


> Sir thanks for your reply.
> In july 23rd i am getting 5 more pts of my exp. So will that could change something positive.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nothing changes

You need minimum 70 points under 170 to stand a chance to get an invite
It can improve your chances under 190, but unpredictable


Cheers


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sir thanks for your reply.
> ...


Sir when i will update my EOI with 5 more pts.. will that be consider from the date of filing my EOI or my eoi be then consider from the date of updation for 65 pts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinger said:


> Sir when i will update my EOI with 5 more pts.. will that be consider from the date of filing my EOI or my eoi be then consider from the date of updation for 65 pts.


Any change in points resets the EOI date of effect to the current date

Cheers


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sir when i will update my EOI with 5 more pts.. will that be consider from the date of filing my EOI or my eoi be then consider from the date of updation for 65 pts.
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> ANZSCO	: 261313
> ACS Applied : 5th Nov 2016
> ACS Outcome : 14th Nov 2016
> PTE 76 : Dec 21st 2016(L:74; R:80; S:80; W:75)
> ...


Hey mate,
apologies guys for being a bit off-topic but I felt sorry for this guy looking at his recent PTE scores.

Dude, get yourself an essay template or two for getting this 90 in Writing. It's so helpful. If you're interested hit me up I'll send you 2 for different types of essays.

Don't give up!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Skillselect is down since morning... outage ! Probably some maintenance is going on.
Maybe they have started their revision work and we should hear by Monday.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Skillselect is down since morning... outage ! Probably some maintenance is going on.
> Maybe they have started their revision work and we should hear by Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Immiaccount, vevo everything seems to be down for maintenance

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Immiaccount, vevo everything seems to be down for maintenance
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I have seldom seen so many applications go down at the same time ? Reeks of the 1st July changes which were to happen.

Considering we are in the last week now, seems like an opportune time.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I have seldom seen so many applications go down at the same time ? Reeks of the 1st July changes which were to happen.
> 
> Considering we are in the last week now, seems like an opportune time.
> 
> ...


We should know in 4/5 hours AEST !!









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I have seldom seen so many applications go down at the same time ? Reeks of the 1st July changes which were to happen.
> 
> Considering we are in the last week now, seems like an opportune time.
> 
> ...


Perhaps

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

kinger said:


> Dear members
> Any idea when can i get the invitation for code 221111(Accountant general) with 60 pts in 189 subclass , 65 pts in 190 subclass state NSW and 70 pts in 489 subclass family sponsor.
> EOI filed on 17.11.2016.
> 
> Advice will be highly appreciated.


With 60 points it is tough, however, you can look for the trends in these two threads-
1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-submitted-accountants-1079.html#post12690929
2.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-899.html#post12691513


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Any separate thread for electrical engineers?


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

New sol 17 18 will be posted tomorrow after maintaince ? Or still no one knows when. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bulop said:


> New sol 17 18 will be posted tomorrow after maintaince ? Or still no one knows when. Thanks


Yeah, possible

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvr1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dear all

Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 21st of June with 80 points as an Agricultural Scientist under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:

1. When is it most likely for me to get an invitation? 
2. Can i submit a second EOI simultaneously with a 190 or somesuch? I am getting some mixed views about this.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvr1990 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 21st of June with 80 points as an Agricultural Scientist under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:
> 
> ...


You will get an invite in the 1st round in July

Prepare the documents for submission of the application

Dont bother with 190

Cheers


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear all,
It took quite a while for me to be able to clear the PTEA and come back to this incredible forum.
Thanks for all encouraging and valuable ( as usual) information. I will be very appreciated if someone have an idea about any bad news ( like occupation removal of telecommunication eng 263311, or high cutoff ...) for telecommunication engineer occupation.
I submitted EOI for 189 with 65 and 190 NSW with 65+5 on 19 June 2017, when should I expect for ITA ?
Thanks all,


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Can someone advise if I stand a chance to get invite in first round of July 2017.
My details are as below :
EOI lodged : 03/03/2017
Points : 65
Job Code : 263111 ( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Visa Type : 189 

As per last year trends, it looks like I stand a very definate chance in July 2017.

Thanks,
Vikas Kaushik


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

mpathak9 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 12-April-2017, (+ve) result on 05-May-2017
> PTE-A: overall 65 point, spouse point=5
> ...


Hi... you have claimed spouse points, I wanted to know whether your spouse also needs to clear PTE? And also if there will be employer verification for spouse?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

Are 3rd party PCCs (Australia) accepted apart from AFP? 
AFP is taking its time, the certificate mail got lost twice already. 
I am based in vic btw.


----------



## sensekrishna (Jan 7, 2017)

*Mechanical Engineer - 233512*

Mechanical Engineer - 233512
EOI submitted- 10-2-2017 with 65 points(189 visa)
EOI updated - 24-7-2017 with 65 points (189 visa)-Updated my current title due to promotion.

Can anyone help me with the following questions?
1. When is the likely chance to getting ITA?
2. Will my recent EOI update impact the ITA date?
3. I also have nomination from victoria with validity until 15-8-17 to apply EOI under 190 visa. Would it be worth to wait on 189 or should i apply 190 before August'17?

Appreciate any response
Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

1 July will see a number of changes to the General Skilled Migration program - for instance:


The maximum age for the Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa will be reduced from 49 to 44
A new permanent residence pathway for NZ citizens will be introduced
The skilled occupations lists are likely to be reviewed
Occupational ceilings will be released
State Migration Plans will reopen

I have a concern... Will the new rule for "*NZ Citizen Pathway*" would affect applicants from other nationalities??

It says "*The Australian government estimates that 60-70,000 New Zealanders may be eligible for the new stream. This may mean that fewer places are available for applicants in the points tested stream. This, in turn, may affect the occupational ceilings for skilled migration, and result in higher points being required for an invitation through SkillSelect.*"

More details can be found at: https://www.acacia-au.com/general-sk...-July-2017.php


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

Waiting with 70 points for 233512 
EOI : 22 April 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sachinleo80 said:


> 1 July will see a number of changes to the General Skilled Migration program - for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't see it would. However, time will tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hey mate,
> apologies guys for being a bit off-topic but I felt sorry for this guy looking at his recent PTE scores.
> 
> Dude, get yourself an essay template or two for getting this 90 in Writing. It's so helpful. If you're interested hit me up I'll send you 2 for different types of essays.
> ...


Please send me essay templates you have mentioned. I need it to score in writing. thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rvr1990 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 21st of June with 80 points as an Agricultural Scientist under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:
> 
> ...


with 80 points you will get invited in July round, dont go for 190


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hey mate,
> apologies guys for being a bit off-topic but I felt sorry for this guy looking at his recent PTE scores.
> 
> Dude, get yourself an essay template or two for getting this 90 in Writing. It's so helpful. If you're interested hit me up I'll send you 2 for different types of essays.
> ...


Please send me template too

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

I am ready with my EOI application since 2 weeks now. I just need hit Submit.
Some people suggested that I better wait till July first week to submit the EOI, because the occupation ceiling is reached for ANZSCO 261313. Applications since 1st July will go down in a different priority pool. Is this true?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

makp said:


> I am ready with my EOI application since 2 weeks now. I just need hit Submit.
> Some people suggested that I better wait till July first week to submit the EOI, because the occupation ceiling is reached for ANZSCO 261313. Applications since 1st July will go down in a different priority pool. Is this true?


Absolutely false

Same pool

The longer you wait, the more people ahead of you

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

makp said:


> I am ready with my EOI application since 2 weeks now. I just need hit Submit.
> Some people suggested that I better wait till July first week to submit the EOI, because the occupation ceiling is reached for ANZSCO 261313. Applications since 1st July will go down in a different priority pool. Is this true?


hit the submit asap and get the que... preference is given to whoever submits first chronologically


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I was wondering that when occupational ceiling will be released for 2017-2018. Last year it was released on 23-jun-2016.

Thanks,
Gaurang


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GaurangP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering that when occupational ceiling will be released for 2017-2018. Last year it was released on 23-jun-2016.
> 
> ...


We are all wondering 
The delay Maybe a sign of a major change in the offing
Who knows

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

sensekrishna said:


> Mechanical Engineer - 233512
> EOI submitted- 10-2-2017 with 65 points(189 visa)
> EOI updated - 24-7-2017 with 65 points (189 visa)-Updated my current title due to promotion.
> 
> ...




I think you should lodge visa ASAP. Because who knows 233512 will stay in the occupations list or not after 1st July? Then, your 190 invitation might be invalid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Can someone advise if I stand a chance to get invite in first round of July 2017.
My details are as below :
EOI lodged : 03/03/2017
Points : 65
Job Code : 263111 ( Computer Network and Systems Engineer )


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI on 1st May with 65 points, ANZSCO code 261313, when can I expect ITA??


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI on 1st May with 65 points, ANZSCO code 261313, when can I expect ITA??


www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

What is the possibility of getting an invite for 60 pointers in 2017 for 261313 Software Engineer ?

Lodged date: 23rd of June 2016


----------



## Wenjie182 (Nov 6, 2015)

guys, i was thinking if i change my skilled occupation from accountant general 221111 to management acccountant 221112, would there be a significant difference?

i saw on the immigration website there are caveats (3 ASTERISKS) attached to accountant general*** but there is none for MANAGEMENT ACCOUNTANT.

please advise me


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Rahul, quite helpful


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

sudheerv2 said:


> What is the possibility of getting an invite for 60 pointers in 2017 for 261313 Software Engineer ?
> 
> Lodged date: 23rd of June 2016


I don't think you hold a chance with 60 points. Last year, the cutoff has always remained at 65 for 261313. This year, it might get more competitive. Try and improve your points.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > What is the benefit of doing medical check before if they will declare result after visa lodge.
> ...


Thanks Rahul.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI on 1st May with 65 points, ANZSCO code 261313, when can I expect ITA??


SEP/OCT

Cheers


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> SEP/OCT
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. I have submitted EOI on 30 March 2017 with 65 points.

Could you please let me know what are my chances to get visa invitation on - July/August/September.

Occupation code: 261313(Software Engineer)

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted EOI on 30 March 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Good chances September onwards

Cheers


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Good chances September onwards
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Guys
Can anyone advise me what are my chances 
Occupation: 233512 mechanical engineer
EOI updated : 70 points , 22 April 2017
I'll lose 5 points because of age on Dec. 2017
There is possibility to apply for engineering manager with 60 points but before Dec 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samehbazan said:


> Hi Guys
> Can anyone advise me what are my chances
> Occupation: 233512 mechanical engineer
> EOI updated : 70 points , 22 April 2017
> ...


I think you will in all probability be invited in July itself

Start preparing documents to submit the application 

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



samehbazan said:


> Hi Guys
> Can anyone advise me what are my chances
> Occupation: 233512 mechanical engineer
> EOI updated : 70 points , 22 April 2017
> ...




If nothing changes and your occupation still remains in the list, with such hight point, you will surely receive the invitation when they first open this July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

ICT is back..Vic opens up from 1st july.. woohoo !

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ion-occupation-list-for-victoria#.WVEIbuLTXqB


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> ICT is back..Vic opens up from 1st july.. woohoo !
> 
> Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...



Seems they have not changed occupations but made work experience mandatory. 

(Chem Eng already removed from 190)


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Any idea when is the new year EOI start date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Any idea when is the new year EOI start date.


EOI are a continuous affair and have no new year as such

Cheers


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> EOI are a continuous affair and have no new year as such
> 
> Cheers


I applied for 26313 Software Engineer on 21st April with 70 points. Any idea when may I get an invite.
Also I need to go to the US for a 6 months assignment starting August. Please if someone can give some suggestions.


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

baldmonk said:


> I applied for 26313 Software Engineer on 21st April with 70 points. Any idea when may I get an invite.
> Also I need to go to the US for a 6 months assignment starting August. Please if someone can give some suggestions.




July most probably. 
I have applied for the same with 70 on the 30th of May. Hoping to get it around the same time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> I applied for 26313 Software Engineer on 21st April with 70 points. Any idea when may I get an invite.
> Also I need to go to the US for a 6 months assignment starting August. Please if someone can give some suggestions.


1st Round July LOW
2nd Round July HIGH
August rounds VERY High

Keep all the documents ready for application of the visa
Its all online so you can apply from US also

Cheers


----------



## jsekh1987 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

One quick question,

I had initially submitted my EOI on 4-April-2017 for 2613 with 70 points. However, last week I had to update my employment end date in the EOI. The points remain same, so will it get re-shuffled in the pool based on last submitted date ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jsekh1987 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> One quick question,
> 
> I had initially submitted my EOI on 4-April-2017 for 2613 with 70 points. However, last week I had to update my employment end date in the EOI. The points remain same, so will it get re-shuffled in the pool based on last submitted date ???


Any change in the EOI which does not result in a point change, does not change your date of effect
Don't worry, your position in the queue is intact

Start preparing the documents for PR application as the invite is round the corner 
Cheers


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

What would be the expected cut off marks for 261313 in july round?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> What would be the expected cut off marks for 261313 in july round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Hard to say but would guess 1st Round to be 75 and 2nd Round to drop down to 70

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Can someone advise if I stand a chance to get invite in first round of July 2017.
> My details are as below :
> EOI lodged : 03/03/2017
> Points : 65
> Job Code : 263111 ( Computer Network and Systems Engineer )


there is backlog of 5 months for 2631xx 65 pointers, 

July is a bit early for you to get invited, i think it would be August end or september 

just my guess


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

*How to apply for victorian 190 state sponsorship*

Hi All,

Can anyone please suggest the procedure and required set of docs to apply for 190 state sponsorship of Victoria.

Also as we have already applied for 189 back in march so can we apply with another EOI for SS.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest the procedure and required set of docs to apply for 190 state sponsorship of Victoria.
> 
> Also as we have already applied for 189 back in march so can we apply with another EOI for SS.


 You will find a detailed checklist on their website. 
Generally documents required are :
1.Work experience details with proofs like salary statements 
2. Fund declaration proof ( vary with states) 
3. Successful skill assessment letter from assessing authority. 
4. Educational transcripts and degree. 
5. Commitment letter for state. 
6. EOI no. 
Etc etc. But all vary with states and special conditions if applicable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest the procedure and required set of docs to apply for 190 state sponsorship of Victoria.
> 
> Also as we have already applied for 189 back in march so can we apply with another EOI for SS.


Why do you want to go for 190?

You have 65 points which is sufficient to get you an invite under 189 by Sep/Oct

Even if you get 190 invite faster, the delay in 190 processing is much more then 189

So just sit tight and wait for the 189 invite

Cheers


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why do you want to go for 190?
> 
> You have 65 points which is sufficient to get you an invite under 189 by Sep/Oct
> 
> ...


Thanks bro ...
I hope if the cut off is 65 for july as it was last year .... finger cross.   

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Thanks bro ...
> I hope if the cut off is 65 for july as it was last year .... finger cross.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Looking at your signature, it suggests that you missed the train this year.

__________________
ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS Applied(Primary) : 2nd Feb 2017
ACS Outcome(Primary) : 16th Feb 2017
PTE (Primary )75 : *23rd Feb 2017* (L:79; R:72; S:69; W:84)
ACS Applied(Secondary) : 21st Feb 2017
ACS Outcome(Secondary) : *7th Mar 2017*
PTE (Secondary)57 : 8th Mar 2017 (L:53; R:64; S:55; W:56)
EOI (189) DOE : *10th Mar 2016* (65 points (30 age + 15 education + 5 experience + 10 PTE + 5 Partner Skill))

If you would have submitted EOI on 7th March itself, you would have got the invitation on 29thMarch round.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Thanks bro ...
> I hope if the cut off is 65 for july as it was last year .... finger cross.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yes! You should get ITA on the first week of July itself! 

You just missed ITA in previous year's intake by just 2 days!! Anyway, nothing to loose now!

Cheers!!


----------



## vigneshkrv (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have submitted my EOI on March 30,2017 for 261313 category with 65 points. What are the chances of getting invited in July 1st or July 2nd round or August 1st round. I will be losing 5 points on August 14 due to my age. Any suggestions. 

My points breakdown so far 
Age : 30
Work experience : 10 
Education : 15 
English : 10 

Total 65 pts


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello Guys

My First Post here.

Whats the chances of getting invitation for Registered Nurses. I hope we will get the invitation in first Round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Any idea about 2017-2018 invitation round dates and occupation ceilings??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Any idea about 2017-2018 invitation round dates and occupation ceilings??


Occupation Ceilings Will be announced only on 1st July looks like it

The 1st round is on 5th July

Cheers


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Occupation Ceilings Will be announced only on 1st July looks like it
> 
> The 1st round is on 5th July
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick response but I have made the same assumptions.
Anything official from the authorities?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

makp said:


> I am ready with my EOI application since 2 weeks now. I just need hit Submit.
> Some people suggested that I better wait till July first week to submit the EOI, because the occupation ceiling is reached for ANZSCO 261313. Applications since 1st July will go down in a different priority pool. Is this true?




No reason to wait. Whoever suggested is wrong, your DOE will be later which might have an impact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



GaurangP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering that when occupational ceiling will be released for 2017-2018. Last year it was released on 23-jun-2016.
> 
> ...




Sometimes in July. Usually first week of July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

Any idea about invitation for 2631111 - Computer and Network Admin, with 60 points?

EOI - 02/2017

Also waiting for SS - NWS & Victoria.


Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chawla_piyush said:


> Any idea about invitation for 2631111 - Computer and Network Admin, with 60 points?
> 
> EOI - 02/2017
> 
> ...


0 chances under 189

190- As the states do not follow any fixed pattern, it cannot be predicted

cheers


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 0 chances under 189
> 
> 190- As the states do not follow any fixed pattern, it cannot be predicted
> 
> cheers


Any specific reason behind your answer? 

Last year this job code wasn't under prorata for first two months. Besides that my EOI is 7/2/2017 and so far EOI until 03/02/2017 have been reviewed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chawla_piyush said:


> Any specific reason behind your answer?
> 
> Last year this job code wasn't under prorata for first two months. Besides that my EOI is 7/2/2017 and so far EOI until 03/02/2017 have been reviewed.


You have to understand that 65 pointers are waiting for the past several months
Moreover after the 457 episode, there has been a surge in application 

As the cutoff has never gone below in the last 10 months, I see no reason why it should do in the coming year 
Last year they had frontloaded nearly 500 of the invites in July itself but this year I think DIBP will be more cautious and spread the invite evenly over the year 

If you get the invite with 60 points you have to be extremely lucky

Of course it's just a matter of a few days now
For your sake I hope I am proved wrong

Cheers


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to understand that 65 pointers are waiting for the past several months
> Moreover after the 457 episode, there has been a surge in application
> 
> As the cutoff has never gone below in the last 10 months, I see no reason why it should do in the coming year
> ...



Thank you for your response. Indeed it's a matter of few more days or a week.


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## BabuPorora (Jun 27, 2017)

GREAT INFO!!!

Thank you Sultan!

Awaiting for July 2017 Invitations. Fingers crossed.

Looking at my below points, can I expect invitation on July 2017?. I have opted only for 189. Is that a nice move? Please suggest.

______________________________________________
261313 - Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 10-April-2017, (+ve) result on 29-April-2017
IELTS: Spouse point=5
EOI Lodged: 27-May-2017
189 (70 Points)
190(75 Points) - Not filed EOI
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

BabuPorora said:


> GREAT INFO!!!
> 
> Thank you Sultan!
> 
> ...


Yes, you should get it in second round of invite in July.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BabuPorora said:


> GREAT INFO!!!
> 
> Thank you Sultan!
> 
> ...


July 1st Round low
July 2nd Round High
August 1st Round very high
August 2nd Round Sure

Cheers


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

New targeted occupations list will be published on Saturday. 

IMMIGRATION NEWS ALERT - Your one stop summary of key changes expected for 1 July - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance

First I have heard about this new ePlus system replacing immi account...


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> New targeted occupations list will be published on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

joshyakovlev said:


> New targeted occupations list will be published on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as i know its a new, fresh look - but no process changes. We shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know its a new, fresh look - but no process changes. We shall see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b, 
My 489 family invite will expire after 30 days. Can I submit another EOI for 489 family, just to be on safe side. Actually I am waiting for 190 SA INVITE. In case, If will not be invited for 190, i will proceed further with 489 family.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

I have seen a lot of speculations about the invitation dates for different pointers; 75 will get on July, 65 has to wait till Sept, Oct. Out of my experience, its all depends on the Occupation ceiling of your job code. If your occupation ceiling has a decent number i.e above 2000 then even if you are in 60s and applied in the end of 2016-beginning of 2017 you can get picked up in July. Especially for pro rata occupations, this is the whole point in keeping such occupations in pro rata so that even the low pointers will get the opportunity. So its just depends on the occupation ceiling and date of EOI.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> My 489 family invite will expire after 30 days. Can I submit another EOI for 489 family, just to be on safe side. Actually I am waiting for 190 SA INVITE. In case, If will not be invited for 190, i will proceed further with 489 family.


you can submit a new 489 eoi.. but getting invited for that cant be guaranteed within the time frame you need


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozielover said:


> I have seen a lot of speculations about the invitation dates for different pointers; 75 will get on July, 65 has to wait till Sept, Oct. Out of my experience, its all depends on the Occupation ceiling of your job code. If your occupation ceiling has a decent number i.e above 2000 then even if you are in 60s and applied in the end of 2016-beginning of 2017 you can get picked up in July. Especially for pro rata occupations, this is the whole point in keeping such occupations in pro rata so that even the low pointers will get the opportunity. So its just depends on the occupation ceiling and date of EOI.


2613 has nearly 5,000 ceiling and yet in the past 16 months if not more, the cutoff has never fallen below 65

So don't make a general statement without getting your facts right

Your statements are true for some categories, but not The hotly contested like 2613

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ozielover said:


> I have seen a lot of speculations about the invitation dates for different pointers; 75 will get on July, 65 has to wait till Sept, Oct. Out of my experience, its all depends on the Occupation ceiling of your job code. If your occupation ceiling has a decent number i.e above 2000 then even if you are in 60s and applied in the end of 2016-beginning of 2017 you can get picked up in July. Especially for pro rata occupations, this is the whole point in keeping such occupations in pro rata so that even the low pointers will get the opportunity. So its just depends on the occupation ceiling and date of EOI.


may your words come true... as far as i see 60 pointers 2613xx( a prorata occupation) have been waiting for invite since Dec 2015


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Please check below link, its from last year July 6th. Invitation were sent out for EOI applied till 12:04AM July 6th including 60 pointers. This happened before the occupations get moved to pro rata. 

SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ozielover said:


> Please check below link, its from last year July 6th. Invitation were sent out for EOI applied till 12:04AM July 6th including 60 pointers. This happened before the occupations get moved to pro rata.
> 
> SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results


last year July rounds were a fiasco and none of prorata occupations got invited

the list doesnt indicates or states anything about the prorata occupations, 

if what you say is true then my friends with 60 points would have got visa by now.. 

not everything is published, some things need to be inferred from May, June & August rounds also


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the response. Ok, I understand now - its based on some pro-rata list. 
Can you please help clarify 1 more thing: *If I submit EOI in first week of July (probably I will submit on 1st July), when should I expect the invite?*
For ANZSCO 261313, with points 70. (Hopefully, they won't remove this from the SOL! )

and well... I would fall at 65 in the month of October.


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn....bad omen...

SkillSelect

Invites in July are on 12th and 26th and they have reduced the intake to only 1000 for each invite...that means, it would be very less invites in July


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

makp said:


> Thanks for the response. Ok, I understand now - its based on some pro-rata list.
> Can you please help clarify 1 more thing: *If I submit EOI in first week of July (probably I will submit on 1st July), when should I expect the invite?*
> For ANZSCO 261313, with points 70. (Hopefully, they won't remove this from the SOL! )
> 
> and well... I would fall at 65 in the month of October.


i think you will get invited long before october


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Damn....bad omen...
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Invites in July are on 12th and 26th and they have reduced the intake to only 1000 for each invite...that means, it would be very less invites in July


ohhh, it is going to make prorata applicants crazy


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you will get invited long before october


Thanks! Glad to read that :smile:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Damn....bad omen...
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Invites in July are on 12th and 26th and they have reduced the intake to only 1000 for each invite...that means, it would be very less invites in July




How much was before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> How much was before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year 6th July , it was

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2202
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100

This year 12th July, its :

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200

====
So expect half invites as compared to July last year that means more frustrating wait.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Less than 50% invites as compared to last year.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Last year 6th July , it was
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)2202
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)100
> ...


There is not a much difference as it was 2202 last year and this time its 2000 (thousand half monthly)


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

Last year July was 3050 for 189. This year July will be 2000.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Last year 6th July , it was
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2202
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100
> ...


Last year in entire July they issued 3050 invites under 189 and 200 under 489

so its not half but 2/3 for 189 and same for 489

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Last year in entire July they issued 3050 invites under 189 and 200 under 489
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess soon we should see occupation celling limit.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> last year July rounds were a fiasco and none of prorata occupations got invited
> 
> the list doesnt indicates or states anything about the prorata occupations,
> 
> ...


Hi... just noticed that 189 July rounds have been announced... first round being on 12th July and not 5th July as anticipated.... I will have 75 261111 points and hopefully should get invite in the first round.

However I had also raised a 190 NSW EOI yest as a backup... now I may not have the 14 days as planned before 12th july incase invited.

Long story short.. can 190 NSW be put on hold ?? I would like to re-enable it by 5th July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

If i get 79 pte i ll have 75 pts. Industrial engineering. If i update my eoi before the first round, can i possibly get invited ? Or there s a deadline for each round and new point will be applicable after next round ?


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

bulop said:


> If i get 79 pte i ll have 75 pts. Industrial engineering. If i update my eoi before the first round, can i possibly get invited ? Or there s a deadline for each round and new point will be applicable after next round ?




Only if you get 79 in all section of PTE - then yes you will get the invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> If i get 79 pte i ll have 75 pts. Industrial engineering. If i update my eoi before the first round, can i possibly get invited ? Or there s a deadline for each round and new point will be applicable after next round ?


The cutoff time is the previous evening of the rounds, if I am not mistaken
So as long as you have updated your score by 11th July afternoon you will participate in the round with the higher score

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Has SOL list released by DIBP? I check one website, 

https://www.nwivisas.com/nwi-blog/australia/australian-skilled-occupation-list-2017-2018/

in this I do not find my occupation Software Developer 261312

Is it accurate?

thanks


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Thx newbienz


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you can submit a new 489 eoi.. but getting invited for that cant be guaranteed within the time frame you need


Hi sultan, 
I got the invite in first round with 12 days. Hopefully same will happen this time with my 489 update again. In meantime I will wait for 190.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has SOL list released by DIBP? I check one website,
> 
> ...


No official update from DIBP till now.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, 

I want to know about state nomination/sponsorship. Do we need to just check the option while raising EOI for 190 or is there any separate process or something to get the state sponsorship. I mean do we have to first get state sponsership then we are eligible for 190 in EOI or we will automatically get state nomination/sponsorship and just need to enable this option in skillselect while raising EOI. Sorry I do not know about state nomination/sponsorship. 


I do not have any state nomination/sponsorship separately but I have checked this option in my EOI for NSW state. Please guide.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about state nomination/sponsorship. Do we need to just check the option while raising EOI for 190 or is there any separate process or something to get the state sponsorship. I mean do we have to first get state sponsership then we are eligible for 190 in EOI or we will automatically get state nomination/sponsorship and just need to enable this option in skillselect while raising EOI. Sorry I do not know about state nomination/sponsorship. Please guide.


You have to first fill EOI with 190 ticked. Later submit an application with state along with all relevant documents and there you have provide that EOI no. If state want to give u an invite they will inform you by mail and within one or two days you will receive invitation in skill select (EOI) and you will be eligible to apply a visa.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> You have to first fill EOI with 190 ticked. Later submit an application with state along with all relevant documents and there you have provide that EOI no. If state want to give u an invite they will inform you by mail and within one or two days you will receive invitation in skill select (EOI) and you will be eligible to apply a visa.


Ok thanks. Which means I should apply with state NSW now? If I understand correctly, I must have state nomination before my EOI application is decided or before I get invite right? Considering I get an invite on July 12, I must have state nomination or sponsorship before July 12 is that correct.. Thanks Again.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> You have to first fill EOI with 190 ticked. Later submit an application with state along with all relevant documents and there you have provide that EOI no. If state want to give u an invite they will inform you by mail and within one or two days you will receive invitation in skill select (EOI) and you will be eligible to apply a visa.




I thought its other way round. i.e. State will send you an invite based on Skill select and than you have few days (14 days?) to apply to state.
Am I missing something?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Ok thanks. Which means I should apply with state NSW now? If I understand correctly, I must have state nomination before my EOI application is decided or before I get invite right? Considering I get an invite on July 12, I must have state nomination or sponsorship before July 12 is that correct.. Thanks Again.


State invitations are not related with EOI rounds. I dnt knw exactly for NSW, but for SA there is a separate portal to apply for SS. If you are targeting 12th July then you must fill and submit an EOI immediately, apply a state sponsorship and wait for invite. You have to first research for SS whether state is inviting people in your particular occupation or not. You can drop a mail with nsw migration department as I did with SA. They will guide you in this regards. You can also check SS application processing times as for SA it is minimum three weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hi... just noticed that 189 July rounds have been announced... first round being on 12th July and not 5th July as anticipated.... I will have 75 261111 points and hopefully should get invite in the first round.
> 
> However I had also raised a 190 NSW EOI yest as a backup... now I may not have the 14 days as planned before 12th july incase invited.
> 
> ...


have u raised an eoi for 190 NSW yesterday or received an invite for 190 NSW ??

if it is latter one then u have 14 days to respond, else you can wait until you get invite for 189/190 NSW


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bulop said:


> If i get 79 pte i ll have 75 pts. Industrial engineering. If i update my eoi before the first round, can i possibly get invited ? Or there s a deadline for each round and new point will be applicable after next round ?


to be on safe side, you should update the eoi by 11th July 4pm IST


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi sultan,
> I got the invite in first round with 12 days. Hopefully same will happen this time with my 489 update again. In meantime I will wait for 190.


okk, good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ksachin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about state nomination/sponsorship. Do we need to just check the option while raising EOI for 190 or is there any separate process or something to get the state sponsorship. I mean do we have to first get state sponsership then we are eligible for 190 in EOI or we will automatically get state nomination/sponsorship and just need to enable this option in skillselect while raising EOI. Sorry I do not know about state nomination/sponsorship.
> 
> ...


as far as i know the state formally nominates you(confirms 5 points) and after that we can receive 190 visa invite


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> I thought its other way round. i.e. State will send you an invite based on Skill select and than you have few days (14 days?) to apply to state.
> Am I missing something?


that is specific to NSW

however state(s) dont conduct a round like 189


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know the state formally nominates you(confirms 5 points) and after that we can receive 190 visa invite




Thanks Sultan.

When I apply to some state (except NSW) do I need to update the EOI to reflect the name of that state in EOI?


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know the state formally nominates you(confirms 5 points) and after that we can receive 190 visa invite


Thanks, but is there any obligation that we must first have the nomination from state (confirm 5 points) and then enable the 190 option in your EOI or we can raise EOI with 190 enable and apply for state nomination after that which is my case now.. plz guide.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> When I apply to some state (except NSW) do I need to update the EOI to reflect the name of that state in EOI?


in 1 eoi - you can mention "any" or the state name like NSW/VIC etc

better to submit different eoi dedicated to each state


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

I am waiting for an invite with 189 EOI filed on 25th may with 75 points.

I just came to know that the first pick up date is 12th July and not 5th July, that's a bummer!
What are my chances of getting an invite in July, with only 2000 invites this year.
I did not opt for 190 earlier but might have to.

I was in Singapore from July 2008-July 2009 and visited India for 2 weeks in January 2009. Do I need a police clearance from Singapore?

------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75
PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
ACS positive - 23/05/2017
EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
Police clearance and med yet to be done


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anindita07 said:


> I am waiting for an invite with 189 EOI filed on 25th may with 75 points.
> 
> I just came to know that the first pick up date is 12th July and not 5th July, that's a bummer!
> What are my chances of getting an invite in July, with only 2000 invites this year.
> ...


number of invites are very less, but i think you will get invited before September

singapore pcc may be required in your case


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

I was in UK for less than a year, Would i require a UK PCC?

BTW, waiting eagerly for the occupational ceilings announcements now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anindita07 said:


> I am waiting for an invite with 189 EOI filed on 25th may with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pcc is required for SG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

anindita07 said:


> I am waiting for an invite with 189 EOI filed on 25th may with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2000 Is for July only and not for whole year. My guess is monthly quota will vary as per their requirement.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> 2000 Is for July only and not for whole year. My guess is monthly quota will vary as per their requirement.


Those round quotas are incredibly low. I can't imagine why they would have 189 set at 1000 per round unless they recognise that they can't hit targets for non-pro-rata, so lower the targets. Fingers crossed this doesn't filter through to the pro-rata ceilings and invite allocations.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ksachin said:


> Thanks, but is there any obligation that we must first have the nomination from state (confirm 5 points) and then enable the 190 option in your EOI or we can raise EOI with 190 enable and apply for state nomination after that which is my case now.. plz guide.


Try submitting an eoi, your doubts will be cleared as you move through

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

New guidelines suggest doing medical before getting invite itself. It also advise that it will assist in faster processing of application. 

Since the medical results are valid for a year I don't see any harm in doing so.. 

What you people say?? Any experience to share??

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chawla_piyush said:


> New guidelines suggest doing medical before getting invite itself. It also advise that it will assist in faster processing of application.
> 
> Since the medical results are valid for a year I don't see any harm in doing so..
> 
> ...



which guidelines ???


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> which guidelines ???




Obviously DIBP page I'm talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chawla_piyush said:


> Obviously DIBP page I'm talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


mate, i am new here.. can you share the link to that guideline page... i am not able to find it.... DIBP page is very big


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi,

I have total 13 years of exp. and in ACS has reduced my experience 4 years so now i have 9+ years of experience left and overall points are 70.
My question is-
1) Once i get the invitation then do i need to submit the salary slip for all the employments or only for the one which shown in EOI ?
2) Do i need to submit the income tax assessments for all the employments?

Thanks & Regards,
Mohit


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chawla_piyush said:


> Obviously DIBP page I'm talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


okk. i found it... 

the line is ambiguous 
_
We prefer that you have any health checks before you apply for the visa. Do not have health checks until you receive an invitation to apply for the visa._


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> mate, i am new here.. can you share the link to that guideline page... i am not able to find it.... DIBP page is very big


Lol


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have total 13 years of exp. and in ACS has reduced my experience 4 years so now i have 9+ years of experience left and overall points are 70.
> My question is-
> ...


you need salary slips and tax documents for the tenure for which you wish to claim experience points.....


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you need salary slips and tax documents for the tenure for which you wish to claim experience points.....



Thanks, so you mean the experience which ACS counted for that only i have to submit?
For e.g. Total exp. Aug2004 - jul 2017
4 years reduced by ACS and considered experience from AUG2008-Till date (9 years)
so in this case i need to only submit for last 9 years?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Thanks, so you mean the experience which ACS counted for that only i have to submit?
> For e.g. Total exp. Aug2004 - jul 2017
> 4 years reduced by ACS and considered experience from AUG2008-Till date (9 years)
> so in this case i need to only submit for last 9 years?


yes, i meant that only...


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> have u raised an eoi for 190 NSW yesterday or received an invite for 190 NSW ??
> 
> if it is latter one then u have 14 days to respond, else you can wait until you get invite for 189/190 NSW


I have decided to suspend 190 and wait for 189 until 12th July.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> okk. i found it...
> 
> the line is ambiguous
> _
> We prefer that you have any health checks before you apply for the visa. Do not have health checks until you receive an invitation to apply for the visa._


Indeed weird.. contradicting statements

I did my med before invite... and spent a bomb in doing so... not sure if i made a mistake. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chawla_piyush said:


> New guidelines suggest doing medical before getting invite itself. It also advise that it will assist in faster processing of application.
> 
> Since the medical results are valid for a year I don't see any harm in doing so..
> 
> ...




It was always a recommendation to lodge a complete application which includes PCC and medicals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Indeed weird.. contradicting statements
> 
> I did my med before invite... and spent a bomb in doing so... not sure if i made a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




It does not matter. You can do meds even 9 months before. Only if meds expire (12 months) during the processing you will be asked to do it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It does not matter. You can do meds even 9 months before. Only if meds expire (12 months) during the processing you will be asked to do it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am aware and therefore did my med in advance.

But the screenshot shared appears to be new and so is the statement. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yes I am aware and therefore did my med in advance.
> 
> But the screenshot shared appears to be new and so is the statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




It is just a recommendation, which cones from the fact that some may wait for invite for 12+ months, and then blame DIBP for suggesting to do the meds  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Perfect, thanks a lot.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Indeed weird.. contradicting statements
> 
> I did my med before invite... and spent a bomb in doing so... not sure if i made a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


only thing is if visa processing takes long then the duration between grant date & IED could be short and it will cost a bomb to book flight tickets etc


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Friends 

My medical is done.Now when i am logging in the same account where my HAP ID is available...all option are available for Visa except 189 Visa. 

I am confused on how should i create my 189 profile.

Do i have to create a new account and have to use HAP ID in that?

Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> only thing is if visa processing takes long then the duration between grant date & IED could be short and it will cost a bomb to book flight tickets etc


Thats fine.. prepared for that.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> 
> My medical is done.Now when i am logging in the same account where my HAP ID is available...all option are available for Visa except 189 Visa.
> 
> ...


it would be better if you click the "apply visa" in skillselect, it will redirect you to immiaccount page, create a new account if it asks, most of the rows will be automatically filled by extracting data from your skillselect account, fill the 17 page form, provide the HAP ID number you used for doing medicals, pay fees and proceed to next step

189 is not appearing in your current immiaccount because it is invite based


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> 
> My medical is done.Now when i am logging in the same account where my HAP ID is available...all option are available for Visa except 189 Visa.
> 
> ...


just saw already answered 
Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

ACS had recognised my exp from 1st July 2012. I have that in my EOI and left the 'to date' blank.

I thought I would complete 5 years and get total 10 points on 1st July 2017.

However I have got it today itself 29th June 2017. How did that happen ? Just want to ensure I dint make any mistake. 🤔

I re checked my EOI and dates are fine.

Someone else I know is a similar case but points haven't added up automatically. His experience was recognised by ACS from 1st July 2009.. so he was hoping +5 points as well. WEIRD !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Medicals*



sultan_azam said:


> *.........
> *
> *Medicals BEFORE Visa Fee Payment *Some applicants prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after
> 
> ...


Hi
I have created immiaccount and filled my health declarations.
How do I generate HAP ID?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Hi
> I have created immiaccount and filled my health declarations.
> How do I generate HAP ID?


You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
We determine whether health examinations are required
You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download an eMedical Referral letter

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> ACS had recognised my exp from 1st July 2012. I have that in my EOI and left the 'to date' blank.
> 
> I thought I would complete 5 years and get total 10 points on 1st July 2017.
> 
> ...



eoi calculates experience on day to day basis not on month to month or year to year, thats why your experience points have changed

congrats.. how many points you have now ???


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> eoi calculates experience on day to day basis not on month to month or year to year, thats why your experience points have changed
> 
> congrats.. how many points you have now ???


75 for 189 BA role 261111

Also updated my signature, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
> We determine whether health examinations are required
> You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
> You download an eMedical Referral letter
> ...


I filled all the details for "My health declarations" online. and submitted the application.
I guess I have to wait for HAP ID , Which I will receive by mail. Right? Please confirm


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 75 for 189 BA role 261111
> 
> Also updated my signature, thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


great... congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> I filled all the details for "My health declarations" online. and submitted the application.
> I guess I have to wait for HAP ID , Which I will receive by mail. Right? Please confirm


As per this post, you are supposed to download it
It will not be emailed to you

I don't exactly know the process fully as my medicals were done with my 457 visa which was handled by my agent

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> As per this post, you are supposed to download it
> It will not be emailed to you
> 
> I don't exactly know the process fully as my medicals were done with my 457 visa which was handled by my agent
> ...


But it has TRN number only.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> But it has TRN number only.


Try logging through this website

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> Try logging through this website
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Cheers


I have tried that, But not working.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> I have tried that, But not working.


Maybe its a computer glitch

For the next 2 days there are a lot of changes planned on the website

Wait till Monday and then try again

Cheers


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on May 31 2017 with 65 points.
261313 - software Engineer.

As speculated, I was expecting invite may be anytime around Sep/Oct.
Now seems it may be delayed further.

One more option for me is to claim partner points.
I can ask my wife to write PTE and assess skill. she has same skill set as mine with 7.5 yrs experience and can get 10 pts in ACS.

shall i wait with my 65 pts or claim partner pts and move to 70.
what may be the difference in timeline with 65 and 70

Needs your suggestions.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> Maybe its a computer glitch
> 
> For the next 2 days there are a lot of changes planned on the website
> 
> ...


Got that, Thank you!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sakthe.sam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on May 31 2017 with 65 points.
> 261313 - software Engineer.
> ...


With 70 points, you might get it in 2nd round of July or 1st round of August. For 65, as you said, it might come in Oct/Nov.. 

You have to take the call. If you feel your spouse can clear PTE (50 each) in first attempt, you can give it a try. It will cost you around 35K INR including ACS. 

But since you will have to get ACS done and then PTE, I believe it might take atleast 1 month. 

My suggestion is that you start preparing documents for your spouse for ACS, and ask her to get ready for PTE. Anyway things would be more clear after couple of days once ceilings are declared.


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> With 70 points, you might get it in 2nd round of July or 1st round of August. For 65, as you said, it might come in Oct/Nov..
> 
> You have to take the call. If you feel your spouse can clear PTE (50 each) in first attempt, you can give it a try. It will cost you around 35K INR including ACS.
> 
> ...


Yes.. even I am waiting for ceiling. Also heard that ACS process is delayed right now. Not sure how many days it will take. I am already ready with the documents for my wife and will ask her to start preparing for PTE. Will decide based on the proceedings


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has SOL list released by DIBP? I check one website,
> 
> ...


That post is from April when DIBP replaced the SOL with the MLTSSL and the CSOL with the STSOL.

261312 is Developer Programmer which is on the MLTSSL.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the reply group

Another Question

My wife medical was done as per Old passport and now we got a new passport Number.

HAP ID has old passport Number.

How we can address this while creating EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Thanks for the reply group
> 
> Another Question
> 
> ...


Give the new passport number only in the EOI

When you submit the visa application, you will have to submit Form 80 with it

In that you can give the details of the old passport also and the CO will be able to confirm that both the passport belong to the same person

Cheers


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Give the new passport number only in the EOI
> 
> When you submit the visa application, you will have to submit Form 80 with it
> 
> ...




Just checking ... 

We don't mention partner passport number in EOI; I didn't mention while filing mine 

What you recall??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

chawla_piyush said:


> Just checking ...
> 
> We don't mention partner passport number in EOI; I didn't mention while filing mine
> 
> ...




My Wife is the primary applicant here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Give the new passport number only in the EOI
> 
> When you submit the visa application, you will have to submit Form 80 with it
> 
> ...




Yes that can be tracked.

But my concern is....Will system i.e when i will create eoi with new passport Number...i would like to upload medicals already done on old passport. Will entering HAP ID serve the purpose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> With 70 points, you might get it in 2nd round of July or 1st round of August. For 65, as you said, it might come in Oct/Nov..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1 or 2nd most likely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chawla_piyush said:


> Just checking ...
> 
> We don't mention partner passport number in EOI; I didn't mention while filing mine
> 
> ...




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Thanks for the reply group
> 
> Another Question
> 
> ...


You will only need to mention that when lodging visa as far as i can recall, you can just scan both passports and attach a short Letter of Explanation, stating 2 different passports.


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> number of invites are very less, but i think you will get invited before September
> 
> singapore pcc may be required in your case


With 75 points also ICT BA cannot expect to get invite in the July Rounds? 
Is it that bad really ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

anindita07 said:


> I am waiting for an invite with 189 EOI filed on 25th may with 75 points.
> 
> I just came to know that the first pick up date is 12th July and not 5th July, that's a bummer!
> What are my chances of getting an invite in July, with only 2000 invites this year.
> ...


I am in the same boat.

Are you on immitracker ? If no then please join.

As per immitracker there are 8 applicants for 261111/261112 with 75 points. Therefore I would expect us to get invite in July.

Appreciate immitracker is a small sample but does gives an indication. There could be more people with 75 but not insanely high.

The picture will be a lot clearer after 12th July round.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am in the same boat.
> 
> Are you on immitracker ? If no then please join.
> 
> ...


Yes I am there on Immitracker and going by the stats there, I was also hoping a July invite.
But after reading the comments here it looks like with just 1000 invites per round, even 75 score may not be good enough.
Still I am being optimistic for some good news on 12th July


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

RUIS said:


> Yes I am there on Immitracker and going by the stats there, I was also hoping a July invite.
> But after reading the comments here it looks like with just 1000 invites per round, even 75 score may not be good enough.
> Still I am being optimistic for some good news on 12th July


12th July may still be dicey because of the new cap of 1000 but July 26th should be definite for 75 pointers. I dont see any other logic for July not working for 75.

I would had been dubious about July if it was 70 to be honest.

My gut feeling is that rounds were pushed by a week, 12th and not 5th so as to have some breathing space owing to the number of recent changes.

By the way what's your ID on immitracker ? 
I am 'rahagarw'.

We can only guess until 12th.. Good luck !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RUIS said:


> With 75 points also ICT BA cannot expect to get invite in the July Rounds?
> Is it that bad really ?




With 75 i would say 1-2 round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 12th July may still be dicey because of the new cap of 1000 but July 26th should be definite for 75 pointers. I dont see any other logic for July not working for 75.
> 
> I would had been dubious about July if it was 70 to be honest.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, good luck to you too!! 
My immitracker ID is 'Ruis'.


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> With 75 i would say 1-2 round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! We are keeping our fingers crossed till then!!


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

As expected, website going down for maintenance.

Friday 9 pm 30 June until Saturday 1 pm 1 July 2017 (AEST)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi all, what is the procedure to apply for NSW or VIC state nomination other than EOI route on Skillselect? 
Please share the URL if we have to apply for NSW and VIC separately


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi all, what is the procedure to apply for NSW or VIC state nomination other than EOI route on Skillselect?
> Please share the URL if we have to apply for NSW and VIC separately


You cannot apply separately for NSW or VIC SS if you are in ICT

If your job code is non ICT, then you can apply directly only to VIC through this link

Victorian Visa Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

RUIS said:


> With 75 points also ICT BA cannot expect to get invite in the July Rounds?
> Is it that bad really ?


I said so because
1. Last year July rounds - none from prorata occupation was invited
2. Number of applicants piled up thereby raising cut off for your occupation
3. For you to be mentally prepared if things don't go rosy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Sdara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, what is the procedure to apply for NSW or VIC state nomination other than EOI route on Skillselect?
> ...


Thanks for the quick revert , I have applied EOI with ANY in State, does it make any difference to change to VIC as per the state website ?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> I said so because
> 1. Last year July rounds - none from prorata occupation was invited
> 2. Number of applicants piled up thereby raising cut off for your occupation
> 3. For you to be mentally prepared if things don't go rosy
> ...


Hi Sultan, if none from prorata occupation was invited in last year July rounds, who actually received the invites in Jul?

Sorry if my question seems stupid however I am slightly confused at the moment.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Meavin2011 said:


> Hi Sultan, if none from prorata occupation was invited in last year July rounds, who actually received the invites in Jul?
> 
> Sorry if my question seems stupid however I am slightly confused at the moment.


Those occupations received where from non prorata occupation, but few occupations like 2335, 2631 didn't received because number of applicants in those occupations has grown substantially by July 2016

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi fellas,

Wanna ask..regarding Form 80, i dont hv my old passport anymore...i renewed my passport like 1 year ago so i misplaced the old passport. What should i do?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

I guess this will be the new skill list. Correct me if I'm wrong



https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

che.mostafa said:


> I guess this will be the new skill list. Correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! 

Looks like that, reading further 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sdara said:


> Hi all, what is the procedure to apply for NSW or VIC state nomination other than EOI route on Skillselect?
> Please share the URL if we have to apply for NSW and VIC separately




If you are of ICT anzscos you create 1 EOI for NSW and 1 EOI for Vic... then you wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



Meavin2011 said:


> Hi Sultan, if none from prorata occupation was invited in last year July rounds, who actually received the invites in Jul?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my question seems stupid however I am slightly confused at the moment.




There were invites in July for pro-rata anzscos - well, at least i seem to remember 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There were invites in July for pro-rata anzscos - well, at least i seem to remember
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even the Excel sheet says so.. but few people differ...

Not sure what is true..

We will know on 12th July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There were invites in July for pro-rata anzscos - well, at least i seem to remember
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results
If you read the above link till the end, it says that due to technical reasons no invites were issued to pro-rata occupations in the 20th July round.


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am in the same boat.
> 
> Are you on immitracker ? If no then please join.
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,
I just joined immitracker today (username - anindita07)
I hope what you are predicting is correct and we are invited in july itself.
As of now, it feels pretty much unclear.

------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75
PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
ACS positive - 23/05/2017
EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
Police clearance and med yet to be done


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Roll on the 12th July boys!


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Subscribing..

Thanks!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

My EOI was submitted on 5th of june 2017 with 65 points
When can i expect an invite




ANZSCO 263312. 
IELTS L 7 R 7 S 6.5 W 7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W 88
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMITTED WITH 65 POINTS
5 JUNE 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nishish said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results
> 
> If you read the above link till the end, it says that due to technical reasons no invites were issued to pro-rata occupations in the 20th July round.




Technical reasons, maybe yes, i remember now, what i meant they did not restrict it anyhow - just an error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

nishish said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results
> If you read the above link till the end, it says that due to technical reasons no invites were issued to pro-rata occupations in the 20th July round.


20th July 2016 was the 2nd round and had tech issues.

However 1st round, 6th July 2016 did give invites even to pro-rata.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview

Thus July 2016 did work for pro rata to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 20th July 2016 was the 2nd round and had tech issues.
> 
> However 1st round, 6th July 2016 did give invites even to pro-rata.
> 
> ...




Thanks Rahul for pointing out! Appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks Rahul for pointing out! Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes me optimistic for the 12th July'17 round albeit tech snags can sneak in anytime. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*

I have filed (EOI) for 189 under 261313 with 70 points. 

Should I create another EOI with the same account for VIC. How does it work? 
I see that theres a minimum 3 years experience clause on the website. 
Is it minimum stay or experience because i only have a year of experience. 

Thanks


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Guys,

its Post 1 PM now. Seems the site is not updated still.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeevneo said:


> I have filed (EOI) for 189 under 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> Should I create another EOI with the same account for VIC. How does it work?
> I see that theres a minimum 3 years experience clause on the website.
> ...


You can create another EOI in the same account for VIC
But you have to ensure that you have minimum 3 years of experience before submitting an application 
The experience can be outside Australia also


Cheers


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> its Post 1 PM now. Seems the site is not updated still.


I submitted my EOI at 10:30..no issues with anything on skillselect.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> I submitted my EOI at 10:30..no issues with anything on skillselect.


He is not facing problem in accessing the site

He is talking about the Quotas details for the new year still not posted on the website

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can create another EOI in the same account for VIC
> But you have to ensure that you have minimum 3 years of experience before submitting an application
> The experience can be outside Australia also
> 
> ...




Cheers man. Guess i am not eligible then.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeevneo said:


> Cheers man. Guess i am not eligible then.


Just out of curiosity 

How did you get 70 points without even 3 years experience?

For meeting VIC 3 years requirements apparently you can use the job experience deducted by ACS for AQF also

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Just out of curiosity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries. As follows:

Age 25
Aus study 5
Aus work 5
Masters 15
English 20


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> My EOI was submitted on 5th of june 2017 with 65 points
> When can i expect an invite
> 
> 
> ...


In july I think

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> He is not facing problem in accessing the site
> 
> He is talking about the Quotas details for the new year still not posted on the website
> 
> Cheers


sorry my bad....too much excitement and alcohol...I may have spaced out


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> sorry my bad....too much excitement and alcohol...I may have spaced out


If you are all spaced out today, what will you do on the 12th when you get the invite ?.

Save the celebration for the 12th

Cheers


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Submitted EOI today under 189 for 261313, with 70 points.
Being realistic, I should expect invite before September/October. I hope that's right.

I am not much clear on 190. Should I submit for 190 as well? I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

makp said:


> Submitted EOI today under 189 for 261313, with 70 points.
> Being realistic, I should expect invite before September/October. I hope that's right.
> 
> I am not much clear on 190. Should I submit for 190 as well? I
> ...


You will get the invite much before that
Probably in August itself if not in July

No need to apply under 190

Just wait for the invite and in the meantime start preparations for the documents to be submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello All,

Just joined expatforum. Need your advice and help on below points:

1. How do I set my Signature.

2. Below is my EOI and other details:
ANZSCO	: 261313
Total points : 70
Age: 30 points 
English Language ability: 10 Points - PTE (L:68; R:80; S:79; W:75)
Education: 15
Experience: 10 (5+ Years) 
Partner Skill: 5 
EOI (189) : 3rd Jun 2017 (70 points)

as per the current prediction I understand that I have fair chance of getting invite in July 2nd round i.e. 26th July. BUT, I will be crossing my age limit (32 years) on 23rd July 2017. 
Will my points automatically reduce to 65 post 23rd July? 
Do I need to go and update my EOI? If Yes then What should I update as EOI form just asks for for DOB (which will never change)?
Any chance I will still be considered for 26th July?

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just joined expatforum. Need your advice and help on below points:
> 
> ...


Your points will change when you turn 33 
As long as you are 32 years and 364 days, you will get 30 points 

In case I have misinterpreted and you will become 33 on 23rd July, the system will automatically reduce your points to 65 and unfortunately also reset the date of effect to that date. A double whammy but can't be helped

You don't have to do anything



Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Mohley said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just joined expatforum. Need your advice and help on below points:
> 
> ...


You will get 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days. As soon as you turn 33 years old, you will loose 5 age points.


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

Many Thanks Nishish ! You made my day !!  My date of Birth is 23 July 1985 so as per you I still have 1 complete year to loos 5 points.


----------



## babird (Mar 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will get the invite much before that
> Probably in August itself if not in July
> 
> No need to apply under 190
> ...


If 70pts is probably last July or early August, can we assume those who are in 65pts maybe September?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babird said:


> If 70pts is probably last July or early August, can we assume those who are in 65pts maybe September?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a long waiting queue for 65 pointers
Only a few 65 pointers get invited in each round so the wait list never ends

When have you submitted your EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is a long waiting queue for 65 pointers
> Only a few 65 pointers get invited in each round so the wait list never ends
> 
> When have you submitted your EOI ?
> ...


Wat is my chance?
Hope 4 the best

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on May 31 2017 with 65 points.
261313 - software Engineer.

As speculated, I was expecting invite may be anytime around Sep/Oct.
Now seems it may be delayed further.

One more option for me is to claim partner points.
I can ask my wife to write PTE and assess skill. she has same skill set as mine with 7.5 yrs experience and can get 10 pts in ACS.

shall i wait with my 65 pts or claim partner pts and move to 70.
what may be the difference in timeline with 65 and 70

Needs your suggestions.


----------



## babird (Mar 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is a long waiting queue for 65 pointers
> Only a few 65 pointers get invited in each round so the wait list never ends
> 
> When have you submitted your EOI ?
> ...


Submitted April with 60pts. Then was automatically updated to 65 this June 30 because of experience. Guess more chance with 190 than 189 then?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babird said:


> Submitted April with 60pts. Then was automatically updated to 65 this June 30 because of experience. Guess more chance with 190 than 189 then?


Even if you get the invite earlier with 190, the processing of 190 visas is 7-13 months compared to 4-7 months for 189

So whether you will actually get a grant earlier through 190, I have my doubts

Cheers


----------



## babird (Mar 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you get the invite earlier with 190, the processing of 190 visas is 7-13 months compared to 4-7 months for 189
> 
> So whether you will actually get a grant earlier through 190, I have my doubts
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the inputs. Guess need to lower my expectations now.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Mohley said:


> Many Thanks Nishish ! You made my day !!  My date of Birth is 23 July 1985 so as per you I still have 1 complete year to loos 5 points.


Yes, mate on 23rd July 2017, you will be 32 years old and so nothing to worry. You have one complete year before you loose 5 age points.
Goodluck.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> Even if you get the invite earlier with 190, the processing of 190 visas is 7-13 months compared to 4-7 months for 189
> 
> So whether you will actually get a grant earlier through 190, I have my doubts
> 
> Cheers


When will they release the new ceilings for 2017-2018, Any Idea?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> I have filed (EOI) for 189 under 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> Should I create another EOI with the same account for VIC. How does it work?
> I see that theres a minimum 3 years experience clause on the website.
> ...




With 70 points you will get invite in 2-3 rounds, no need for VIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 70 points you will get invite in 2-3 rounds, no need for VIC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. Hoping to get it in July. 
I am not eligible for SS anyway. So theres that.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I submitted my EOI on 31th March with 65 point for 261313 (190), when should I expect an invitation, since I believe DIBP cleared most of 65 pointers in March.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my EOI on 31th March with 65 point for 261313 (190), when should I expect an invitation, since I believe DIBP cleared most of 65 pointers in March.




As soon as 70 pointers will get through - you will follow, as you are close to the cutoff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As soon as 70 pointers will get through - you will follow, as you are close to the cutoff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long will i have to wait for 65 points. 
Anzsco 263312
Eoi date. 7 june 2017

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my EOI on 31th March with 65 point for 261313 (190), when should I expect an invitation, since I believe DIBP cleared most of 65 pointers in March.


You meant 60 + 5 for SS(190)?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

amit9 said:


> You meant 60 + 5 for SS(190)?


No, I mean 65 for 189


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> No, I mean 65 for 189


 then you are very close to getting an invite. Till 03/08 all 65s received.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Im not working since 31th of March. This ll create any problem ? My wife s working and i own my apartment. Will i need to provide evidence during visa process ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> Im not working since 31th of March. This ll create any problem ? My wife s working and i own my apartment. Will i need to provide evidence during visa process ?


you have to give evidence only till the date of the EOI.

Any changes in circumstances after that doesn't affect you 

If you left the job before the invite, the CO may ask your for evidence on how you sustained your self and spent your time

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> How long will i have to wait for 65 points.
> Anzsco 263312
> Eoi date. 7 june 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




I would say 4-8 rounds. However, we shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi,
My EOI is submitted on 30th March,2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer) for 189.

As far as my work experience is concerned, it is under 8 years.

I will complete 8 years of work experience on 22nd July, 2017.

I would like to know if EOI system will automatically add 5 more points on 23rd July, 2017 onwards. Then I will acheive 70 points.


Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks Rahul for pointing out! Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Btw after 20th July.. the 3rd Aug round had 2x invites to compensate for the flawed 20th round.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> How long will i have to wait for 65 points.
> Anzsco 263312
> Eoi date. 7 june 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


3/02/2017 - сut off date. 

I would say... 5-10 rounds? Maybe less, but i guess..


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 3/02/2017 - сut off date.
> 
> I would say... 5-10 rounds? Maybe less, but i guess..


You are scaring me

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi,
> My EOI is submitted on 30th March,2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer) for 189.
> 
> As far as my work experience is concerned, it is under 8 years.
> ...




Yes. Automatically. But by this time you may get invite with 65. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> You are scaring me
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


We are in the same boat. However, according to Border's results:
- 26/04/2017: 1000/951 
- 10/05/2017: 1000/1000
The same information could also be obtained at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189 
with the latest application with invitation dated 27/04/2017
I dont know where andreyx108b takes the information of "3/02/2017 - сut off" from and why predicts 5-10 rounds or 4-8 rounds.


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. Automatically. But by this time you may get invite with 65.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!!

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> We are in the same boat. However, according to Border's results:
> - 26/04/2017: 1000/951
> - 10/05/2017: 1000/1000
> The same information could also be obtained at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> ...


Exaclty. 4 8 rounds mean 2 _4 months and 5 10 rounds mean 3 5 months. longer than the visa application process itself. 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## aarti0304 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi everyone I am a new member of this group. I have some questions regarding waiting time for invitation. My score break down 

Age 30
Education 20
Experience 5
English 10
Total 65
EOI submission date 20/11/2016

wondering why I havent still received invitation for 189 or NSW 190
I have created different account for each state such as different for NSW and SA and one for any state. do you guys think that creating more account for invitation could be problem I am not receiving invitationn because I am really confuse. Please advise me what should I do?

Thank in Advance.


----------



## aarti0304 (Jul 1, 2017)

sorry I forgot to mention my occupation skill assessment is done under ICT Business Analyst

please any have any knowledge please help me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dinh3phan said:


> We are in the same boat. However, according to Border's results:
> - 26/04/2017: 1000/951
> - 10/05/2017: 1000/1000
> The same information could also be obtained at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> ...




We know rough number of invites right? Based on previous rounds.

We know average movement of cutoff based on previous rounds. 

We can make rough estimates. Not exact - but rough guess. 

The above for different anzscos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



atif1987 said:


> Exaclty. 4 8 rounds mean 2 _4 months and 5 10 rounds mean 3 5 months. longer than the visa application process itself.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...




Some wait for ITA for 20 months  and get grant in 20 days. 

These things are irrelevant. 

ITA depends on points and anzsco, and the queue for both. 

Grant has nothing to do with points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aarti0304 said:


> Hi everyone I am a new member of this group. I have some questions regarding waiting time for invitation. My score break down
> 
> Age 30
> Education 20
> ...


What's your occupation code ?

Except NSW, after you create EOI, you need to personally apply to each state and each state has their own occupation list and requirements.

Finally, state will decide to maybe invite you or you may never get any invite, they are not like 189 where if you have certain points, you are guaranteed an invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


Yes as andreyx said, automatically given you left the *To Date* blank.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Exaclty. 4 8 rounds mean 2 _4 months and 5 10 rounds mean 3 5 months. longer than the visa application process itself.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...




Your DOE 4 months away from cutoff. 

If lucky the queue will move quickly - and 65 pointers will be cleared in 1 round, then you get ITA quick.

However based on previous rounds - its not quick. This my estimate. Its not exact but an ESTIMate based on above factors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarti0304 (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ?
> 
> Except NSW, after you create EOI, you need to personally apply to each state and each state has their own occupation list and requirements.
> 
> Finally, state will decide to maybe invite you or you may never get any invite, they are not like 189 where if you have certain points, you are guaranteed an invitation.


Thank you so much for your reply. 
my occupation ICT business Analyst 261111


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> We know rough number of invites right? Based on previous rounds.
> 
> We know average movement of cutoff based on previous rounds.
> 
> ...


263311 and 263312 share the same ceiling of 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals. How could you make any estimation with wrong information ?


----------



## aarti0304 (Jul 1, 2017)

aarti0304 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> my occupation ICT business Analyst 261111


I am aware about NSW and different application system for all other state but even for 189 subclass with 65 points isnt this waiting period is too long


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

aarti0304 said:


> Hi everyone I am a new member of this group. I have some questions regarding waiting time for invitation. My score break down
> 
> Age 30
> Education 20
> ...


Your occupation code please?


----------



## aarti0304 (Jul 1, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Your occupation code please?


ICT Business Analyst 261111


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dinh3phan said:


> 263311 and 263312 share the same ceiling of 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals. How could you make any estimation with wrong information ?




What i said relates to: 261312 and 263311. 

I might have have overseen something - my bad. I will review now. 

No need to be rude here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I see, i quoted the same post twice. Its just a typo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aarti0304 said:


> I am aware about NSW and different application system for all other state but even for 189 subclass with 65 points isnt this waiting period is too long


2611 is oversubscribed and hence states don't need that many anymore unless you have 75+ points. They will be more interested in Registered Nurse or Sheet Metal Workers which are in serious demand. 

Plus the cut-off points went to 70 the last few times and 65 pointers are waiting for like 6-7 months. Given a 4 months break and the number of 70+ pointers that have applied in 2611 since 26 March and the cut-off date for 65 pointers is 11 Aug 2016, it will take even the 65 pointers to get invite a long long time.

Unless 2611 gets a big ceilings, I am guessing 65 pointers applying after July 2017 may not even get invite this year and may have to wait for 2018-19.

Luckily for you, your DOE is 20 Nov 2016 and hence you are behind 3 months and 9 days. If 2611 gets a lot of invite in July-Aug to clear the backlog, you may get invite in July-Aug. if not, you may have to wait quite a while. 

If they go like 60 invites/14 days, don't be surprised if you have to wait till Jan-Feb 2018 for your invite.

For now lets hope they clear the backlog and you get your invite on 12/26 July.


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What i said relates to: 261312 and 263311.
> 
> I might have have overseen something - my bad. I will review now.
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong, may be my English is not good. I really appreciate your effort of helping people by giving out estimation based on http://myimmitracker.com, which is a great website.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Cutoff date: 2631Computer Network Computer Network Professionals653/02/2017 12:49 am

Doe: 07/06/2017 

Therefore: 4 months gap.

How long it will take to clear backlog of 65 pointers? In my view 4+ rounds. 

Am i 100% correct? No. I am trying to ESTIMATE. 

It maybe quicker or take more time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> We are in the same boat. However, according to Border's results:
> - 26/04/2017: 1000/951
> - 10/05/2017: 1000/1000
> The same information could also be obtained at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> ...


Even I have applied for the same Occupation Code and basis my analysis on an average 50 - 60 invitations had been sent for the occupation code number 2633 in the past. And if we go by immigfation tracker data there are around 20 odd applications pending for invitation with 2633 code, if we just take the reference from there and add same amount of number, even then the final number comes to 50. Keeping in mind that our occupation code is not pro rata based there is a fair chance of getting invite in July. Rest hope for the best and keep the fingers crossed 😊😊

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Even I have applied for the same Occupation Code and basis my analysis on an average 50 - 60 invitations had been sent for the occupation code number 2633 in the past. And if we go by immigfation tracker data there are around 20 odd applications pending for invitation with 2633 code, if we just take the reference from there and add same amount of number, even then the final number comes to 50. Keeping in mind that our occupation code is not pro rata based there is a fair chance of getting invite in July. Rest hope for the best and keep the fingers crossed &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Immitracker has only 5-9% of all visas issued

Doubling the number will not be accurate 

Multiplying by 10 to 15 would be more realistic 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dinh3phan said:


> Dont get me wrong, may be my English is not good. I really appreciate your effort of helping people by giving out estimation based on http://myimmitracker.com, which is a great website.




Thank you for kind words. I did not use the tracker - i just recall from memory average movement... i will try to run some analysis using tracker data. 

I am sorry for confusing everyone, quoted same post twice - but meant to quote different  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Cutoff date: 2631Computer Network Computer Network Professionals653/02/2017 12:49 am
> 
> Doe: 07/06/2017
> 
> ...


Hi Andrey,
Could you please predict the invitation chances for my occupation (342315-Inst. Trade worker) with 60 points for 189 and 65 points in 190. I already got 489 family invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> Dont get me wrong, may be my English is not good. I really appreciate your effort of helping people by giving out estimation based on http://myimmitracker.com, which is a great website.


With 65 points and 19 June DOE in 2633, you are certain to get invite on 12/26 July in 189.

You should probably have all PCC, Medical and Form ready so you can get a direct invite.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Immitracker has only 5-9% of all visas issued
> 
> Doubling the number will not be accurate
> 
> ...


If I will take my case there are only 5 applications before me. So the number would be 50 70. Shall I hope for July invitation then?? 😁🤔


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> With 65 points and 19 June DOE in 2633, you are certain to get invite on 12/26 July in 189.
> 
> You should probably have all PCC, Medical and Form ready so you can get a direct invite.


Hi Zapack, what about 65 point and 31th March DOE in 261313? Aug or Sep or even Oct


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Immitracker has only 5-9% of all visas issued
> 
> Doubling the number will not be accurate
> 
> ...




5-10% is a huge sample in statistical terms. 

You can make an educated guess with low error margin using this data. 

For some anzscos tracker has 25-45% of all applicants. Thats easy to determine by comparing total invited on tracker for N anzsco against same officially. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



aminn_524 said:


> Hi Zapack, what about 65 point and 31th March DOE in 261313? Aug or Sep or even Oct




It should be 1-2 round as your are very close to cutoff. 

Subject to 70 pointers clearing quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Could you please predict the invitation chances for my occupation (342315-Inst. Trade worker) with 60 points for 189. I already got 489 family invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 2611 is oversubscribed and hence states don't need that many anymore unless you have 75+ points. They will be more interested in Registered Nurse or Sheet Metal Workers which are in serious demand.
> 
> Plus the cut-off points went to 70 the last few times and 65 pointers are waiting for like 6-7 months. Given a 4 months break and the number of 70+ pointers that have applied in 2611 since 26 March and the cut-off date for 65 pointers is 11 Aug 2016, it will take even the 65 pointers to get invite a long long time.
> 
> ...




I second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 5-10% is a huge sample in statistical terms.
> 
> You can make an educated guess with low error margin using this data.
> 
> ...


Even if the sample size is huge, it has to multiplied logically
When the sample size is just 5-9% to get 100% of the results you have to multiply the results by 10-15
You can't say that as there are 10 people ahead of me in immitracker and it is very accurate , so I will just think 20 people are ahead of me

You have to presume at least 100 people are ahead of you 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Could you please predict the invitation chances for my occupation (342315-Inst. Trade worker) with 60 points for 189. I already got 489 family invitation.




Its hard, i tend to monitor ICT related anzscos... other have less info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Even if the sample size is huge, it has to multiplied logically
> 
> When the sample size is just 5-9% to get 100% of the results you have to multiply the results by 10-15
> 
> ...




Agree. 

It should be proportionally adjusted in relation to sample size and total population. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi Zapack, what about 65 point and 31th March DOE in 261313? Aug or Sep or even Oct


Assuming they keep the trend and ceilings of last year and invite a good number of people, you are certain for a 26 July invite. I think if they invite a good number of people you may get invite on 12 July round. 

If the ceiling and invitation is reduced, you can expect at worse 9/23 Aug. If I were you, I would collect all my PCC, schedule medical around 12/26 July and have Form 80 and 1221 ready for a direct invite. You don't want to lose 3-4 months getting a CO contact.

Plus DIBP has reduced the staff number this year and it is expected to take more time for processing and additional NZ stream can also put pressure on 189/190 processing, so get everything ready beforehand.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Could you please predict the invitation chances for my occupation (342315-Inst. Trade worker) with 60 points for 189. I already got 489 family invitation.


12 July round if 189 not sure about what you mean by 489. Get PCC, Medical and Form 80 & 1221 ready.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Assuming they keep the trend and ceilings of last year and invite a good number of people, you are certain for a 26 July invite. I think if they invite a good number of people you may get invite on 12 July round.
> 
> If the ceiling and invitation is reduced, you can expect at worse 9/23 Aug. If I were you, I would collect all my PCC, schedule medical around 12/26 July and have Form 80 and 1221 ready for a direct invite. You don't want to lose 3-4 months getting a CO contact.
> 
> Plus DIBP has reduced the staff number this year and it is expected to take more time for processing and additional NZ stream can also put pressure on 189/190 processing, so get everything ready beforehand.


Thank you for the response, if I get medical ready in July, but received my invitation on Aug, is it still valid?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you for the response, if I get medical ready in July, but received my invitation on Aug, is it still valid?


Your medical results are valid for 1 year from the date they are done

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you for the response, if I get medical ready in July, but received my invitation on Aug, is it still valid?




Valid for 12 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you for the response, if I get medical ready in July, but received my invitation on Aug, is it still valid?


I did my Medical in Feb and PCC in March. I am expecting 26 July/9 Aug invite. So, I think you will be fine.

They are valid for 12 months and 12 months is a long long time. Consider people here been arguing over 14 days late for invitation round, no one is actually looking at the bigger picture and that is not to waste 4-7 months for visa processing by getting CO contact. Even if you get invite 1 month late, make sure you get direct grant and save 3-4 months.


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> With 65 points and 19 June DOE in 2633, you are certain to get invite on 12/26 July in 189.
> 
> You should probably have all PCC, Medical and Form ready so you can get a direct invite.


Thanks, it is so encouraging. However, is it a little bit optimistic?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> Thanks, it is so encouraging. However, is it a little bit optimistic?


I am telling you based on trend neither being optimistic or pessimistic.

2633 never went pro rata and 60 points were enough for invite. Now the quota finished before late May-June so only people in late May-June didn't got invite.

And usually not a lot of people apply for 2633 unlike 2335 or 2339. So, 60 points is enough to get an invite. You have 65, hence you are sure to get an invite as you will be the first in line.

65 in Telecom is like 70/75 in 2339. So, 12 July is very likely and at worst 26 July. I don't think there are 60 people waiting at 70+ points in 2633. 2633 probably didn't even got 70 people at 70+ points in the whole last year.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*to be 65 pointer - Will I lose this year as well ?*

Hi All,

I am a to be 65 pointer in Software Engineer category. The ceilings for the up coming year is yet to be announced. I am too much worried about my status now. I have been already waiting for more than one year.


Coming November I will be 65 pointer due to experience points increase. Do I stand a chance this year or am I ruled out  

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a to be 65 pointer in Software Engineer category. The ceilings for the up coming year is yet to be announced. I am too much worried about my status now. I have been already waiting for more than one year.
> 
> ...


With 60 points you have no chance
Once you get to 65, you should get an invite after 3/4 months
So within this financial year you should be having an invite atleast, if not a Grant 

Cheers


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am telling you based on trend neither being optimistic or pessimistic.
> 
> 2633 never went pro rata and 60 points were enough for invite. Now the quota finished before late May-June so only people in late May-June didn't got invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable response.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I did my Medical in Feb and PCC in March. I am expecting 26 July/9 Aug invite. So, I think you will be fine.
> 
> They are valid for 12 months and 12 months is a long long time. Consider people here been arguing over 14 days late for invitation round, no one is actually looking at the bigger picture and that is not to waste 4-7 months for visa processing by getting CO contact. Even if you get invite 1 month late, make sure you get direct grant and save 3-4 months.


Thank you Zaback, 

Only one question left, I have heard that after we lodge the visa, they will give us an ID, and then we are allowed to do the medical , so based on your explanation getting an ID is not necessary


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you Zaback,
> 
> Only one question left, I have heard that after we lodge the visa, they will give us an ID, and then we are allowed to do the medical , so based on your explanation getting an ID is not necessary


You can generate your ID before you apply for Visa by doing My Health Declarations. 3rd post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Edit: HAP ID is necessary and you can't do medical without it. But you can get your own or wait for CO or after lodging visa to generate from the system. All are fine, but to get direct grant, do it before.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you Zaback,
> 
> Only one question left, I have heard that after we lodge the visa, they will give us an ID, and then we are allowed to do the medical , so based on your explanation getting an ID is not necessary


You cannot get a test done without a ID

You can generate a HAP ID even before you submit your visa application 

Make an id in immiaccount and generate the HAP ID from within that website medicals page

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




65 points in november... chances are there - how quick? Hard to say? Back log continue to accumulate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you Zaback,
> 
> 
> 
> Only one question left, I have heard that after we lodge the visa, they will give us an ID, and then we are allowed to do the medical , so based on your explanation getting an ID is not necessary




You can get id even now. Hapid - google my health declaration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 65 points in november... chances are there - how quick? Hard to say? Back log continue to accumulate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do expect the invite right after November. As long as my EOI status changes to "INVITED" I will be happy any time. All I want is to happen before July 2018.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am telling you based on trend neither being optimistic or pessimistic.
> 
> 2633 never went pro rata and 60 points were enough for invite. Now the quota finished before late May-June so only people in late May-June didn't got invite.
> 
> ...


Informative


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

*Awaiting Invites*

Hi,

I got My EA on 28 June +ve, PTE - 10 pts, EOI raised 1 July, Age 25, Total point :- 65 in 263312.

Can i know when can I get invite.

Regards
Preet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I do expect the invite right after November. As long as my EOI status changes to "INVITED" I will be happy any time. All I want is to happen before July 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There definitely a hope. All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got My EA on 28 June +ve, PTE - 10 pts, EOI raised 1 July, Age 25, Total point :- 65 in 263312.
> 
> ...


12 July or 26 July definitely.

Get Medical done and also all the PCC and try lodge complete applications on 12/26 July to get a direct grant. Also get Credit Card ready for AUD 3670 charge if single.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I do expect the invite right after November. As long as my EOI status changes to "INVITED" I will be happy any time. All I want is to happen before July 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


You will know if you will get invite this year or next once occupational ceiling is released hopefully next week. If ceiling is as big as last year, expect March-April invite. If ceiling is reduced, hard to tell.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You will know if you will get invite this year or next once occupational ceiling is released hopefully next week. If ceiling is as big as last year, expect March-April invite. If ceiling is reduced, hard to tell.


Quite depressing to hear


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi zaback, glad ur back.seen inactive for long.anyways what do u think about 263111 65pts 15 march 2017 EOI. We wer expecting in July 1st round, do u think it ll change as per the latest observations.i didn't start PCC and Meds yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Hi zaback, glad ur back.seen inactive for long.anyways what do u think about 263111 65pts 15 march 2017 EOI. We wer expecting in July 1st round, do u think it ll change as per the latest observations.i didn't start PCC and Meds yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, thanks.

Yes 12/26 July is expected but it depends how many they invite. Considering the total no of invitation is now reduced to 2000/month from 3000/month, the no of invitation will be less.

Also 2631 is very competitive and expect a lot of 70+ to go though in the 1st round. If 2631 gets 100+ invitation in 1st round, you will get it. Else 26 July/9 Aug is definite.

Also save 4-5 months by avoiding CO contact by doing complete applications. So, you should try get all ready by 12/26 July. 

The number of staff is reduced this year in DIBP due to staff cuts and a new NZ Stream is introduced and last 3-4 months lots of visa are waiting, so expect a long delay this year. So, don't lodge without complete applications. You don't want your grant next year 2018.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Noted, thanks mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I did my Medical in Feb and PCC in March. I am expecting 26 July/9 Aug invite. So, I think you will be fine.
> 
> They are valid for 12 months and 12 months is a long long time. Consider people here been arguing over 14 days late for invitation round, no one is actually looking at the bigger picture and that is not to waste 4-7 months for visa processing by getting CO contact. Even if you get invite 1 month late, make sure you get direct grant and save 3-4 months.


Hey bro...

I am still waiting for my invite...Had done wife's and my medical in advance and results were also updated in immiaccount last month.

However now when I logged in into immiaccount.. I see only my update. I cant find wife's update... ?? This is after the 1st July immiaccount update.

I have both the HAP ID letters.

Anyone else facing this issue pls ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hey bro...
> 
> I am still waiting for my invite...Had done wife's and my medical in advance and results were also updated in immiaccount last month.
> 
> ...


I can't help with that, but if you saw your wife's medical cleared, then it is cleared. ImmiAccount is know to have bugs plus it is undergoing maintenance for new year so try after 5 July maintenance. ImmiAccount is scheduled a 5th July site maintenance.

Plus in any case, you have done and it is in their system, so don't worry about it.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Ok thanks. Which means I should apply with state NSW now? If I understand correctly, I must have state nomination before my EOI application is decided or before I get invite right? Considering I get an invite on July 12, I must have state nomination or sponsorship before July 12 is that correct.. Thanks Again.


You should select 190 and NSW in EOI and submit. If NSW likes your EOI, they will send you an invite to apply for nomination giving you 14 days to respond and a link to submit your details and documents like CV, skill assessment, English score and you need to a pay a fee of 300 AUD. They will then nominate you for the visa. DIBP will then invite you to apply for the visa. Skill select will show INVITED in your EOI. You need to lodge a visa application within 60 days after getting the invite.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You can generate your ID before you apply for Visa by doing My Health Declarations. 3rd post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> Edit: HAP ID is necessary and you can't do medical without it. But you can get your own or wait for CO or after lodging visa to generate from the system. All are fine, but to get direct grant, do it before.


Thanks Zaback, I have generated my HAP id and referral letter. 

After receiving the invitation, is it necessary to upload birth certificate? or passport is enough


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I can't help with that, but if you saw your wife's medical cleared, then it is cleared. ImmiAccount is know to have bugs plus it is undergoing maintenance for new year so try after 5 July maintenance. ImmiAccount is scheduled a 5th July site maintenance.
> 
> Plus in any case, you have done and it is in their system, so don't worry about it.


I went to emedical site.. entered her details...

And boom got a letter like HAP ID letter but with medical assessment details on it..

Thus i think once I lodge visa after invite.. it should work fine. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thanks Zaback, I have generated my HAP id and referral letter.
> 
> After receiving the invitation, is it necessary to upload birth certificate? or passport is enough


They asked for Birth Certificate even for 476 visa, so I am assuming Birth Certificate may be required. Better ask on the visa lodge board.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Birth certificate of primary applicant or all dependents also required?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I went to emedical site.. entered her details...
> 
> And boom got a letter like HAP ID letter but with medical assessment details on it..
> 
> ...


Thanks ! Print Information Sheet is a wonder. Now it comes up with my picture and all details of when it was submitted and everything !


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks ! Print Information Sheet is a wonder. Now it comes up with my picture and all details of when it was submitted and everything !


Absolutely even I was surprised... glad its sorted...

As mentioned on that sheet... I will get it uploaded as well with my other visa docs..to avoid any unforeseen issues...

Inspired from you I am all set for 12h July... aiming for a direct grant.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

My medical Referral letter does not have photo, is that fine?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi what about 65 point and 10th March DOE in 261313? Aug or Sep or even Oct

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> They asked for Birth Certificate even for 476 visa, so I am assuming Birth Certificate may be required. Better ask on the visa lodge board.


usually birth certificate is critical peace of info. 

It can be substituted but it depends on the country and again, it is better to have BC.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi what about 65 point and 10th March DOE in 261313? Aug or Sep or even Oct
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



As i said previously to you, once 70+ are cleared you will get ita quickly as your DOE is very close to last cutoff for 65 pointes was: 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	*17/02/2017* 1:24 pm

It maybe 1 round, or two rounds or 3... but as i put above to be safe assume a few rounds.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> My medical Referral letter does not have photo, is that fine?


What do you mean photo on a referral letteR? 

For e-medicals doctors should upload a photo.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozielover said:


> Birth certificate of primary applicant or all dependents also required?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As i said previously to you, once 70+ are cleared you will get ita quickly as your DOE is very close to last cutoff  for 65 pointes was:
> 
> 2613Software and Applications Programmers65*17/02/2017* 1:24 pm
> 
> It maybe 1 round, or two rounds or 3... but as i put above to be safe assume a few rounds.


Brother last cut off for 65 pointer is 8th march 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Brother last cut off for 65 pointer is 8th march
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Thank you for pointing out yes: 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	8/03/2017 11:53:49 pm (corrected, pasted wrong line) 

It does not change much, the person suppose to get ITA as soon as 70+ pointers are cleared, which should not take long. Hopefully, we shall see.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

How to get pre lodgement medicals before co contact?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> My medical Referral letter does not have photo, is that fine?


Medical Referral Letter initially doesn't have a photo.

But since me and Rahul has done our medical beforehand to do Complete Applications, now we can check it on eMedical Client and when we print the info, it shows picture, where it is done, which tests and so on.

Here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> How to get pre lodgement medicals before co contact?


You need to generate HAP ID using My Health Declarations - google that will yield results.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> How to get pre lodgement medicals before co contact?


3rd post: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

My health declarations


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 3rd post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> My health declarations


Hi, 
I have talked with my agent and he is telling to do medical only for visa lodgement. What are benefits of pre lodgement medicals? Are there any difference in medicals for 189, 190 and 489?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> I have talked with my agent and he is telling to do medical only for visa lodgement. What are benefits of pre lodgement medicals? Are there any difference in medicals for 189, 190 and 489?


There is no much benefits, but agents tend to follow that rule. 

The only benefit maybe your IED will be N (30-60) days more... assuming CO will request it after 30 days and you do it on the 28th date of request. 

The same with PCC.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> I have talked with my agent and he is telling to do medical only for visa lodgement. What are benefits of pre lodgement medicals? Are there any difference in medicals for 189, 190 and 489?


This is medical for Visa lodgement. And medical for both 189 and 190 is same, and I think that will also cover 489 too. If not, the system will tell you.

And yes I am yet to find an agent who reads DIBP website and knows something about Complete Applications.

Good luck !


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> This is medical for Visa lodgement. And medical for both 189 and 190 is same, and I think that will also cover 489 too. If not, the system will tell you.
> 
> And yes I am yet to find an agent who reads DIBP website and knows something about Complete Applications.
> 
> Good luck !


 I read your complete post.. Great work man. Keep it up. Hats off.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> I read your complete post.. Great work man. Keep it up. Hats off.


Thanks !

May be last year was fine, but this year the number of staff is reduced in DIBP due to staff cuts and a new NZ Stream is introduced and last 3-4 months lots of visas are waiting grant, so you may expect a long delay this year. So, don't lodge without complete applications. You don't want your grant next year 2018.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> May be last year was fine, but this year the number of staff is reduced in DIBP due to staff cuts and a new NZ Stream is introduced and last 3-4 months lots of visas are waiting grant, so you may expect a long delay this year. So, don't lodge without complete applications. You don't want your grant next year 2018.


Can you please share a link on reducing the Skilled Visas Team? I keep hearing this but no luck googling this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please share a link on reducing the Skilled Visas Team? I keep hearing this but no luck googling this.


Here you go

Hundreds more jobs to go at Immigration and Border Force

Cheers


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please share a link on reducing the Skilled Visas Team? I keep hearing this but no luck googling this.


Another article on that, 
Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> Hundreds more jobs to go at Immigration and Border Force
> 
> Cheers


DIBP staff works in all ports of entry as well as processing visa.

We don't know what teams are being downsized. 

I hope it will not be the skilled visas processing teams.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dinh3phan said:


> Another article on that,
> Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Off the track, but a good read
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-40416350

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Off the track, but a good read
> Australia census: Five takeaways from a changing country - BBC News
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> ...


The results are quite interesting actually  

Melbourne is very attractive to many and hence the growth. 

Sydney is better though  sorry  ... well for me at least.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The results are quite interesting actually
> 
> Melbourne is very attractive to many and hence the growth.
> 
> Sydney is better though  sorry  ... well for me at least.


Sydney is better ha ha !!! 

Well I think it is the rent that is causing people to move to Melbourne. The rent in Sydney has almost doubled in the last 10 years. Once Melbourne gets expensive, people might move back to Sydney lol.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sydney is better ha ha !!!
> 
> Well I think it is the rent that is causing people to move to Melbourne. The rent in Sydney has almost doubled in the last 10 years. Once Melbourne gets expensive, people might move back to Sydney lol.


Request you not to start another fight !!!!
Just got out of one
Just joking

But Melbourne I think will never get so expensive, as the state is developing new suburbs, which will cap the prices.
No idea why that's not the case in Sydney 
I am looking to buy so keeping a watchful eye on price movements


Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

ITR are password protected when downloaded from website

How do we upload them. Shall i use the software to first unprotect all pdf files and then upload them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Dear All,
What are my chances of getting an invite.
189 EOI-65 points-25/06/2017.
Code:233411(Electronics Engineer)
Age:25
Edu:15
PTE:10
Exp:15

Whether i can apply for 190 with 70 points or not?


Thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> ITR are password protected when downloaded from website
> 
> How do we upload them. Shall i use the software to first unprotect all pdf files and then upload them
> 
> ...


Yes please

You can use google chrome to save the file after unlocking without the password 

Are you familiar with the process ?


Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Will try.Thanks


Started Thinking for Abroad - Nov 2014
First Country Choice - Canada
No Luck due process Changes and finally Gave Canada Dream in June 2016
Occupation- Nurse (Wife)
Applied for Nurse Registration - Oct 2016
3 Months Bridging Program in Melbourne from Jan 2017 to March 2017
Registered Nurse in Australia- 01st April 2017
Applied for Assessment- 01st April 2017
Outcome Assessment- Still Awaited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nazeer Salim said:


> Dear All,
> What are my chances of getting an invite.
> 189 EOI-65 points-25/06/2017.
> Code:233411(Electronics Engineer)
> ...


12/26 July most likely if not then 9/23 Aug. But in any case, you won't have to wait long since 2334 cut-off points were 60 and you having 65 gives you priority. But these all depends on ceilings and will know better next week hopefully.

Start with your Visa processing if you want direct grant.

3rd post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

You don't need 190 unless 2334 ceiling is slashed so much that cut-off goes to 70 - extremely unlikely.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

So Many IT guys here...do you met any Nurses. Can we expect draw in first attempt 


So Far:
Started Thinking for Abroad - Nov 2014
First Country Choice - Canada
No Luck due process Changes and finally Gave Canada Dream in June 2016
Occupation- Nurse (Wife)
Applied for Nurse Registration - Oct 2016
3 Months Bridging Program in Melbourne from Jan 2017 to March 2017
Registered Nurse in Australia- 01st April 2017
Applied for Assessment- 01st April 2017
Outcome Assessment- Still Awaited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> So Many IT guys here...do you met any Nurses. Can we expect draw in first attempt
> 
> 
> So Far:
> ...


Nurse gets invited easily at 189 at 60 points and even at 55 points for 190, since they are in huge demand. Once you finish assessment, you will know where you stand.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

*July 2017 changes*

July 2017 changes announced

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/july-web-changes.aspx


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Friends 

Whats the probability of Direct Grant. I mean obviously we need to upload all documents but still how many actually are able to do it?

Also What about average time for a case officer to Contact applicant?

Has Case officer first contact with applicant has anything to do with Profession in demand? There are contacted more fast then other pro rata occupations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> 
> Whats the probability of Direct Grant. I mean obviously we need to upload all documents but still how many actually are able to do it?
> 
> ...



It's good practice that you should upload as much documents that you can know , so that your application is processed faster.
every time th CO contacts you, he doesn't wait for you to respond.

He puts your file at the back of his queue and proceeds to process on the next available case. On an average it takes 28 days to get your file back in the COs hands again

Thus every CO contact puts back your case

But even if the CO does contact you, heavens are not going to fall like some members make it out to be
Direct grant is highly over rated in my personal opinion
What's a months delay in the bigger picture of your entire life

There is no difference between professions within a group but 189 cases are processed much faster then 190 cases as the queue is much shorter

Don't spend months just thinking what else you can upload . The list is quite limited and widely quoted on the forum.
In case you miss something, the CO will ask for it

Cheers


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi,
I am currently waiting for getting visa invitation for 189. Hopefully, will get invite in 1-3 months.
Is there any chance for getting Police clearance certificate early. Since I am staying at overseas and the instruction for gettinfg

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi,
> I am currently waiting for getting visa invitation for 189. Hopefully, will get invite in 1-3 months.
> Is there any chance for getting Police clearance certificate early. Since I am staying at overseas and the instruction for getting PCC is to get letter from Australian embassy. Anyone can help me how I can proceed while waiting?
> Thanks in advance.
> ...




Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi,
> I am currently waiting for getting visa invitation for 189. Hopefully, will get invite in 1-3 months.
> Is there any chance for getting Police clearance certificate early. Since I am staying at overseas and the instruction for gettinfg
> 
> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk




For most countries you can get earlier - as these are valid for 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi,
> I am currently waiting for getting visa invitation for 189. Hopefully, will get invite in 1-3 months.
> Is there any chance for getting Police clearance certificate early. Since I am staying at overseas and the instruction for gettinfg
> 
> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


The PCCs are valid only for 1 year from date of issue.
If they expire before a decision on grant is made, you will have to issue a fresh PCC
Moreover even if it is valid, your IED will be within the expiry of the PCC, and you may get a very short IED

The process depends on which countries you require the PCC

Cheers


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PCCs are valid only for 1 year from date of issue.
> If they expire before a decision on grant is made, you will have to issue a fresh PCC
> Moreover even if it is valid, your IED will be within the expiry of the PCC, and you may get a very short IED
> 
> ...


Thank you both for the reply !!!!

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## slahoria (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all,

Can anyone advise what is this Pre Invite Medical and process for the same . I am awaiting Invite as I am confident to receive that in july month , but concerned a bit about medicals.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

slahoria said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You generate hap id and get the meds done.

You can get it done via My Health Declarations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Off the track, but a good read
> Australia census: Five takeaways from a changing country - BBC News
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> ...



Better trust SBS instead BBC


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> The results are quite interesting actually
> 
> Melbourne is very attractive to many and hence the growth.
> 
> Sydney is better though  sorry  ... well for me at least.




I agree ,rents are higher though.

People who can not cope should try to move to less expensive regional areas ,
many might have no idea


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk




I just got PCC for both my wife and me from Passport Seva Kendra and they have a deadline to do it within 21 days.

So you can expect your PCC within 15-20 days


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

If we are already in Australia on 457 Visa, I understand that 457 Visa will cease as soon as we get the PR. Is that right understanding?

Also I assume that folks who are already in Aus at the time of grant of PR, IED will not have any significance? Or do we need to go out of Aus and return back within IED timelines?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> If we are already in Australia on 457 Visa, I understand that 457 Visa will cease as soon as we get the PR. Is that right understanding?
> 
> Also I assume that folks who are already in Aus at the time of grant of PR, IED will not have any significance? Or do we need to go out of Aus and return back within IED timelines?


You are correct.
The 457 visa will be cancelled the moment you get the grant

If you are already in Australia when the grant is given, there will be no IED mentioned at all in the grant letter

So the question of going and then coming back does not arise

Cheers


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I sent my EOI for Engineer Technologist 233914 on 23/03/17 with 65 points (visa 189). What is the likelihood to get an invitation by September 2017? Thank you very much guys, best of luck for your visa application


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello All,
I have a doubt about the additional 5 points to be claimed in EOI. I have completed my Level 7 from Auckland New Zealand which is equivalent to australian bachelor degree. As australia and NZ are one and the same. Can i claim additional 5 points saying i have australian education?
Am i correct here??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello All,
> I have a doubt about the additional 5 points to be claimed in EOI. I have completed my Level 7 from Auckland New Zealand which is equivalent to australian bachelor degree. As australia and NZ are one and the same. Can i claim additional 5 points saying i have australian education?
> Am i correct here??


You are incorrect 
You cannot claim the education as Australian
The only advantage you will get is that no experience will be deducted towards AQF during skills assessment 
Cheers


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi helpies
Kindly update when is the chance of getting an invitation for 489 regional family sponsored visa with 65+ 10 points under accountant general.
Eoi filed with updated points in july 2017.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ekta1988 (Jan 13, 2017)

Dear All,


My husband now has 75 points as he gained 5 points for experience as on 29th June, 2017.

SO EOI DOE for 189 is now 29th June, 2017 for 261311 code with 75 points.

We are expecting the invite in 1st or 2nd round of July and have started collecting all the docs(including PCC and medicals) accordingly so that we can apply as soon as we get the invite.

The problem is my husband's company is now thinking of sending him to Australia for a short-term project. Can anyone tell which visa they would apply for?( I mostly think it would be 457)

Also, it is possible we get the 189 visa grant before this short-term project visa is granted.

So would our PR get affected or cancelled because we have another short-term visa process going on?


----------



## zCode (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello 

I have a question regarding subclass 189 with the Engineering Technologist 233914. My total points are 60 and the cut-off last year after a few months was 65 points. Should I wait for the 1st invitation round for the cutoff details or should I try to increase my points (re-take ielts for 8 points all, PTE not available in Pakistan). EOI lodged on 29/07/2017. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

zCode said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding subclass 189 with the Engineering Technologist 233914. My total points are 60 and the cut-off last year after a few months was 65 points. Should I wait for the 1st invitation round for the cutoff details or should I try to increase my points (re-take ielts for 8 points all, PTE not available in Pakistan). EOI lodged on 29/07/2017.
> 
> Thanks for reading.




Lodge your eoi and try improving your score at the same time. Yes Pte is not available in Pakistan so ielts is the only choice until and unless you can fly to nearby country like UAE etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 12/26 July most likely if not then 9/23 Aug. But in any case, you won't have to wait long since 2334 cut-off points were 60 and you having 65 gives you priority. But these all depends on ceilings and will know better next week hopefully.
> 
> Start with your Visa processing if you want direct grant.
> 
> ...


according to the images below, points required for electronics engineer is 70.

https://pasteboard.co/Gz3X7Sj.png
https://pasteboard.co/Gz3WA2M.png

:confused2:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> according to the images below, points required for electronics engineer is 70.
> 
> https://pasteboard.co/Gz3X7Sj.png
> https://pasteboard.co/Gz3WA2M.png
> ...


The cut-off points went to 70 in the last round cos only 5-10 places were left. That hopefully won't be the case when new ceiling starts on July 12.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> Hi everyone, I sent my EOI for Engineer Technologist 233914 on 23/03/17 with 65 points (visa 189). What is the likelihood to get an invitation by September 2017? Thank you very much guys, best of luck for your visa application


There is a chance you will be invited but it all depends on the ceiling and how many they will invite in July-Aug. If they decide to invite like 400 they did last year, then you may get it on July 12. if not, then most likely Sept-Oct. In any case, you won't have to wait long since your DOE is in March and gives you priority queue over people who are applying now.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kinger said:


> Hi helpies
> Kindly update when is the chance of getting an invitation for 489 regional family sponsored visa with 65+ 10 points under accountant general.
> Eoi filed with updated points in july 2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


489 doesn't work for pro rata and hence no chance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zCode said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding subclass 189 with the Engineering Technologist 233914. My total points are 60 and the cut-off last year after a few months was 65 points. Should I wait for the 1st invitation round for the cutoff details or should I try to increase my points (re-take ielts for 8 points all, PTE not available in Pakistan). EOI lodged on 29/07/2017.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


65 pointers will most likely have hard time if quota is not increased this year. So, yes you need to improve points and get to 65 at least and then wait and see. If 70, then definite invite.

I see no chance at 60 at all.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> according to the images below, points required for electronics engineer is 70.
> 
> https://pasteboard.co/Gz3X7Sj.png
> https://pasteboard.co/Gz3WA2M.png
> ...


What does that mean??
The cutoff is 70 or i have to wait more.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nazeer Salim said:


> What does that mean??
> The cutoff is 70 or i have to wait more.


The cut-off for Electronics Engineer was 60 all year last year and at most it may be 65 this year if too many people applying or ceiling reduced (quite unlikely). 70 cut-off doesn't count.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

*EOI submitted on 1st June 2017*

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 with points 65. Could any body suggest me when will i get the invitation? My EOI date is 1st June 2017 for 189. I am worried if i have to increase my score again.

Thanks


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with points 65. Could any body suggest me when will i get the invitation? My EOI date is 1st June 2017 for 189. I am worried if i have to increase my score again.
> 
> Thanks


Forgot to mention ..i applied for software engineer


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Forgot to mention ..i applied for software engineer


Is this 2631 ? If they keep the same ceiling as last year, then you will get it but it might take long since cut-off date is 3rd Feb. You will know when you will be expecting your invite once ceiling and 1st round invitation happens. You might even get it on 12 July if they decide to clear the backlog. 

But 65 points if ceiling remains same should be fine.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Is this 2631 ? If they keep the same ceiling as last year, then you will get it but it might take long since cut-off date is 3rd Feb. You will know when you will be expecting your invite once ceiling and 1st round invitation happens. You might even get it on 12 July if they decide to clear the backlog.
> 
> But 65 points if ceiling remains same should be fine.


i applied for software engineer and when i checked code in google it is 261313 ..you have mentioned 2631 ... i hope it is just a typo from your side

also what does the ceiling as last year mean? ..and does the cut off date mean the invitation was exhausted on 3rd feb??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> i applied for software engineer and when i checked code in google it is 261313 ..you have mentioned 2631 ... i hope it is just a typo from your side
> 
> also what does the ceiling as last year mean? ..and does the cut off date mean the invitation was exhausted on 3rd feb??


It's not a typo both 2631 and 2613 exists.

For 2613, the cut-off date is 8 March for 65 points. The same answer applies as I said previously.

It also helps if you put a signature, then people can advise better.

Good luck !


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

When can we expect for occupation ceiling 2017 - 2018 ? 

Waiting waiting waiting .... 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> When can we expect for occupation ceiling 2017 - 2018 ?
> 
> Waiting waiting waiting ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


May be tomorrow.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

i.mm.rock said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




26131* yes sure - when is a question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronakdabhi (Jul 1, 2017)

Giday 
Just wanted someone to pass on an idea on when to expect an invite for 233512 Mechanical engineer My DOE is 14/02/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ronakdabhi said:


> Giday
> Just wanted someone to pass on an idea on when to expect an invite for 233512 Mechanical engineer My DOE is 14/02/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190


Hard to tell. Could be 12 July or Jan 2018. Anything in between. See the 1st two rounds on 12/26 July and you will be able to make your guess by then.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello all, 
I have submitted my Eoi for 2613 with 65 points on 7th May 2017.
Could you please advise when can I expect invite? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Hello all,
> I have submitted my Eoi for 2613 with 65 points on 7th May 2017.
> Could you please advise when can I expect invite?
> Thanks in advance.



In my view about 4-8 rounds.

for you to get an ITA, DIBP need to: 

1. Need to clear 70+ backlog
2. The cutoff need to reach 07/05/2017 (your date) .

The above 4-8 round estimate is just a indicative / rough estimate. We need to understand what the invite number will be per round and how fast backlog moves.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.. 
Waiting eagerly.. 
Will also try to increase the points in the meantime.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Thanks for the feedback..
> Waiting eagerly..
> Will also try to increase the points in the meantime.


If you increase to 75 then the chance of invite in the first round after point increase will be almost guaranteed. However, i suggest to wait till the first two rounds are over.


----------



## bee11 (Jul 3, 2017)

Waiting for my 189 Invation. Applied for 261312 Developer Programmer. 

EOI Initially Submitted On: 20/04/2017
EOI Last Submitted On: 23/04/2017

Submitted for 189 and 190 (Tasmania)

Age:30, 
PTE: 10, 
Study : 15, 
Experience : 5,
Aus study Requirement: 5,
Regional study :5

I got 190 TAS invitaion on 14 Jun 2017 and it will be valid for next 60 days (August 13).

I dont want to apply 190 and hoping to get invitation in first round for 189 in July 12.

My concern is, is there any chance of getting invitation for 189 as already got 190 inviation???


I applied my 485 TR on Jan 2017 and I hope that all my documents including PCC and Health examintaion 
will be valid for applying 189. What documents need to be revised for applying 189. 

Cheers.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bee11 said:


> Waiting for my 189 Invation. Applied for 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 20/04/2017
> EOI Last Submitted On: 23/04/2017
> ...


You have 70 points right? 

I think maybe 1, 2 or 3 round you should get invite with 70.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Friends 

What are the things DIBP normally check like employee verification, address verification etc?

Is it true DIBP in you country sends people to cross check our claims?


----------



## bee11 (Jul 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You have 70 points right?
> 
> I think maybe 1, 2 or 3 round you should get invite with 70.


Yes 70 points for 189.


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*1st July Changes*

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for Software Engg 2613* on 13th March 2017 and mine has been a long wait for 4 months. So expecting a reply in the 1st round hopefully.
Can anyone help me figure out what are the changes in the 189 skilled migrant program after 1st of July. Pls!

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> 
> What are the things DIBP normally check like employee verification, address verification etc?
> 
> Is it true DIBP in you country sends people to cross check our claims?


They check employment in most cases, by either calling/emaling/visit you/your company/your hr


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello All,
> I have a doubt about the additional 5 points to be claimed in EOI. I have completed my Level 7 from Auckland New Zealand which is equivalent to australian bachelor degree. As australia and NZ are one and the same. Can i claim additional 5 points saying i have australian education?
> Am i correct here??


Australia and New Zealand are two separate countries so education in NZ is not eligible for points.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Do we have specific deadline to submit EOI before draw...can we submit it within hours before actual skill select draw result


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Do we have specific deadline to submit EOI before draw...can we submit it within hours before actual skill select draw result


No deadline as per say. But if you want invite in the next round, 1 second before 12 am Wednesday Sydney time will do.


----------



## jackschack (Mar 29, 2017)

Bit confused on how the invitation works? I updated the EoI with 75 points yesterday for skill 261313. Since there seems to be a huge backlog from the last few months, does it mean EoI with lower points would be invited first before mine is reached? I had actually entered EoI with 65 in May and then updated yesterday? after getting better scores in PTE. Thinking if it was a mistake to update since I would like an invite as soon as possible


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

jackschack said:


> Bit confused on how the invitation works? I updated the EoI with 75 points yesterday for skill 261313. Since there seems to be a huge backlog from the last few months, does it mean EoI with lower points would be invited first before mine is reached? I had actually entered EoI with 65 in May and then updated yesterday? after getting better scores in PTE. Thinking if it was a mistake to update since I would like an invite as soon as possible


No Bro. EOI with highest points will be ranked first. Further ranking (with same points) will be based upon DOE eg-

Person A is having 75 points with DOE 1.July.17
Person B is having 75 points with DOE 1.June.17
Person C is having 70 points with DOE 2.July.17
Person D is having 70 points with DOE 1.April.17

So invitation sequence would be -

B, A, D, C

HTH


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



jackschack said:


> Bit confused on how the invitation works? I updated the EoI with 75 points yesterday for skill 261313. Since there seems to be a huge backlog from the last few months, does it mean EoI with lower points would be invited first before mine is reached? I had actually entered EoI with 65 in May and then updated yesterday? after getting better scores in PTE. Thinking if it was a mistake to update since I would like an invite as soon as possible


You have done right thing.
1st preference, highest points in EOI effective date order, So you will get invite after each person with 75 points got it, whose effective date is before yours.

After 75 points completed, they will invite 70 points in date order, Then comes 65.
So you have better chance now, Prepare for 1st round.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Do we have specific deadline to submit EOI before draw...can we submit it within hours before actual skill select draw result


To be on safe side, submit at least 1-2 hours before 00:00 AEST

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for Software Engg 2613* on 13th March 2017 and mine has been a long wait for 4 months. So expecting a reply in the 1st round hopefully.
> Can anyone help me figure out what are the changes in the 189 skilled migrant program after 1st of July. Pls!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


Don't get disheartened if you don't get in July, in these 4 months number of 70/75 pointers for 2613** has gone up and there will be only 2000 invites in total for July round

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

The que for 2335xx, 65 pointers is at 19/11/16, it was moving at 5-6 day per round

I guess it will take around 6-7 months from now to reach your eoi date

Also, a lot a of 70+ pointers are waiting, they will be cleared first

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

*Thanks*



zaback21 said:


> 12 July or 26 July definitely.
> 
> Get Medical done and also all the PCC and try lodge complete applications on 12/26 July to get a direct grant. Also get Credit Card ready for AUD 3670 charge if single.


Hi thanks for input zaback. I have one query. in EA I not opted for Relevant skill assessment for Experience evaluation. Is it going to make any difference. if so since i lodged my EOI can i get it done now.

Regards
Preet


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i.mm.rock said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with points 65. Could any body suggest me when will i get the invitation? My EOI date is 1st June 2017 for 189. I am worried if i have to increase my score again.
> 
> Thanks


There is a backlog of almost 4 months for 2613xx 65 pointer applicants, along with that 70+ applicants have joined the league, all this can delay your invite by 4-5 months

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

preet123 said:


> Hi thanks for input zaback. I have one query. in EA I not opted for Relevant skill assessment for Experience evaluation. Is it going to make any difference. if so since i lodged my EOI can i get it done now.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Don't go for RSA if you have enough documents to support points claim for overseas experience

Documents include, but not limited to
1. Rnr letter
2. Joining letter, release letter, promotion letters etc
3. Salary slips
4. Tax documents
5. Work permit visa copy (if working in non-home country)
6. Bank account statements

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Don't go for RSA if you have enough documents to support points claim for overseas experience
> 
> Documents include, but not limited to
> 1. Rnr letter
> ...


HI thanks dear for your reply.. I am having most of document and ITR too. SO I hope I will able to make it up.

I was thinking that with RSA may be CO will give preference

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

preet123 said:


> HI thanks dear for your reply.. I am having most of document and ITR too. SO I hope I will able to make it up.
> 
> I was thinking that with RSA may be CO will give preference
> 
> Regards


Nah, no special thing with RSA, you will be treated equally

I had RSA done but still dibp verified my employment for their satisfaction, so don't waste money on rsa

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Docs*

Hi Folks,

Once we receive ITA, what are the documents required right after?

second, I have submitted my roles and duties documents attested by notary and signed by manager during ACS evaluation one year back(June2016).Now after I receive ITA , can I produce the same documents for work ex proof aur do I need to get new duly attested and signed employment proof letters.

Thirdly, whar are the pros and cons of completing PCC and medical in davance before you actually reecive ITA? 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Once we receive ITA, what are the documents required right after?
> 
> ...


You can use the same letter but having a fresh one will be better

Doing PCC/medicals too early before invite can lead to a short IED at the time of visa grant

Regarding document list, visit the first page of this thread, you should see the entire process there

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Some situational queries on 233411*



zaback21 said:


> 12/26 July most likely if not then 9/23 Aug. But in any case, you won't have to wait long since 2334 cut-off points were 60 and you having 65 gives you priority. But these all depends on ceilings and will know better next week hopefully.
> 
> Start with your Visa processing if you want direct grant.
> 
> ...


HI All

When can I expect invitation. Secondly I am having queries on situations as below:
1. My age will be 33 on 27 October 2017 will I loose point If i get visa grant after this or it has been locked as I have submitted EOI. Please explain chances of loosing 5 points if persist.
2. I claimed 15 points for my work exp. and employment verification is due with DIBP, So if I get only 5 points by them then my total will become 55. Then I should increase points by scoring high in PTE and resubmit new EOI followed by Visa application(impacting double fees).
I hope this scenarios will help other people in forum getting info. related to similar cases.
_________________________________________________________
ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/ 70 points : 29 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

naveen00727 said:


> HI All
> 
> When can I expect invitation. Secondly I am having queries on situations as below:
> 1. My age will be 33 on 27 October 2017 will I loose point If i get visa grant after this or it has been locked as I have submitted EOI. Please explain chances of loosing 5 points if persist.
> ...


Already answered, read the post you quote.

1. Once you are invited, the points freezes and it doesn't matter if next day you lose points.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone know when the ceiling numbers will be listed for all ANZ codes ?
Also can someone help in predicting the ITA dates for 2611 65 pointers? Looking at the pro rata occupation tracker, the last 65 point cutoff round was on Mar'17, and that had of 7 months. From there on, it's been only 70 pointer draws only, taking the backlog of 65 pointers to 10.5 months. As of now the cutoff point remains only at 70......
Guessing the journey is still far to see the closure...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Does anyone know when the ceiling numbers will be listed for all ANZ codes ?
> Also can someone help in predicting the ITA dates for 2611 65 pointers? Looking at the pro rata occupation tracker, the last 65 point cutoff round was on Mar'17, and that had of 7 months. From there on, it's been only 70 pointer draws only, taking the backlog of 65 pointers to 10.5 months. As of now the cutoff point remains only at 70......
> Guessing the journey is still far to see the closure...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


If the quota remains same and you haven't yet submitted your EOI yet, I don't think you will get invite this year with 65 for 2611. What's your DOE ?

Your only hope will be if ceiling is increased.


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Folks,

After going through all the discussions on the Forum, not sure when to expect Invitation. However I have to wait, no other go. 

I just want to know how helpful it is to do PCC and Pre-med now? what are the Pros and cons?
would it be risky to do it now? Kinda confused. Kindly shed some lights to understand in a better way.




ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:

Thanks
Raj


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If the quota remains same and you haven't yet submitted your EOI yet, I don't think you will get invite this year with 65 for 2611. What's your DOE ?
> 
> Your only hope will be if ceiling is increased.


DOE is 14th Feb'17...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> DOE is 14th Feb'17...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


It will be long with 65 points, I don't think anywhere before Jan 2018 for you if quota is still the same.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> After going through all the discussions on the Forum, not sure when to expect Invitation. However I have to wait, no other go.
> 
> ...


The cut-off date is 8 March. Wait and see how it goes, then you will have a fairly good idea when you will receive invite but it won't be long for you. 1-3 months max.

If FBI PCC, then apply for it now. Else you can wait and see.


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks Zaback21,

Not FBI, only local PCC is required. Would it be a good idea to get my Pre-med done? 



Regards,
Raj


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gnana1986 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> After going through all the discussions on the Forum, not sure when to expect Invitation. However I have to wait, no other go.
> 
> ...


Doing PCC/medicals this early (say July 10th 2017) will give you a IED of 10th July 2018, if invite and visa processing takes loooong then duration between grant date and IED could be less and it will cost you much on flight tickets

So do it once you are are sure of getting invited in next 15 days or so, also you get 60 days to apply visa after invite, you can use that period for PCC/medicals

Or else do PCC/medicals immediately after applying visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Thanks Zaback21,
> 
> Not FBI, only local PCC is required. Would it be a good idea to get my Pre-med done?
> 
> ...


Its too early. You don't even know when you will get invite. Once you know, then plan. Wait for 12 July round and then you will get the idea.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello,


My spouse and I submitted for 189 visa with DOE on 16/May/2017 for the following ANZSCO codes:

1. 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) - 65 points (On 1st Aug, 2017 - I will get extra 5 points for my experience resulting in 70 points)
2. 261313 (Software Engineer) - 65 points

1. Any idea by when one of us can expect an early invite over other?


2. Last week got the PCC done for both of us and I plan to get medicals done before the invite including my 6 years old kid. But I’m not sure about the process of creating a/c’s in My Health Declarations since we both have submitted EOI. Should both of us create an account in Immiaccount/My Health Declarations and then link the HAP-IDs with Immiaccount who received an invite first? Any pointers please.


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys does anyone advise on criteria for spouse points 

I'm from IT background and have filed my EOI for 189.

Now I'm checking if I can somehow apply/ gain points for my wife. She has done MBA and have 5 years of work experience (Operations assistant manager was her last designation). 

Is it possible for me to claim her 5 points somehow? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

I have applied for 190 (NSW) in May 2017. Now, I want to switch to Victoria so I will update the same EOI to Vic. Will this frequent updates on EOI affect in any way?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

sydd said:


> I have applied for 190 (NSW) in May 2017. Now, I want to switch to Victoria so I will update the same EOI to Vic. Will this frequent updates on EOI affect in any way?


For 190, may be yes.190 is solely related to States and modifying state may change doe.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> My spouse and I submitted for 189 visa with DOE on 16/May/2017 for the following ANZSCO codes:
> ...


I think software engineer with 65 points 15/5/17 will get invite before business analyst 70 points 01/08/17

just monitor the trend of invites till August 15th, do medicals only when you are sure of getting invite in a week, doing pcc/medicals too early is not advisable as it gives an uncomfortable IED


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

I have some queries regarding medical:

1. If someone have some minor medical history then to whom he need to update. Is their any link for uploading or just need to update doctor while doing medical checkup.

2. Is supporting letter from our doctor will be helpful, is some where where we need to upload or just need to handover to doctor while doing medical checkup.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

I have 70 points for 261313 category. DOE:10-june-2017. Is this the right time for doing medical before invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rpalni said:


> I have some queries regarding medical:
> 
> 1. If someone have some minor medical history then to whom he need to update. Is their any link for uploading or just need to update doctor while doing medical checkup.
> 
> 2. Is supporting letter from our doctor will be helpful, is some where where we need to upload or just need to handover to doctor while doing medical checkup.


If your medical history is an issue for Australia, CO will ask you to undergo further tests after the initial medical test. I don't think any doctor letter will help much. And you don't need to tell them anything unless asked.



rpalni said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 category. DOE:10-june-2017. Is this the right time for doing medical before invitation?



Yes, but get PCC now and schedule Medical on July 12.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sydd said:


> I have applied for 190 (NSW) in May 2017. Now, I want to switch to Victoria so I will update the same EOI to Vic. Will this frequent updates on EOI affect in any way?




Create 2 EOIs.

Updating things which have no impact on points have no effect on DOE of EOI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys 

Any advise on criteria for spouse points 

I'm from IT background and have filed my EOI for 189.

Now I'm checking if I can somehow apply/ gain points for my wife. She has done MBA and have 5 years of work experience (Operations assistant manager was her last designation). 

Is it possible for me to claim her 5 points somehow?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chawla_piyush said:


> Guys
> 
> Any advise on criteria for spouse points
> 
> ...




The common understanding that you and the spouse should be on the same SOL. 

Once she gets assessed one can claim the points for the spouse if the above condition is met. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

When invitation does come, what time of the day it normally comes?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

muhammad_1990 said:


> When invitation does come, what time of the day it normally comes?




After midnight AU Eastern time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> I have tried that, But not working.


TRN will not work. I can help you.

In your immi account, once logged in, since you have submitted my health declaration you will be able to see that application on home page.

Now click on view details, it will redirect to another page where you can see on left for all applicants including you.

Click on View Health Assessment for each applicant and on right side you will see that a link appears like "Organise health examination".. Click that and it will be redirected to eMedical client page with generated HAP ID, where there will be "Print Referral" letter button.. click that and you will be able to download HAP ID referral letter.

As I mentioned earlier you have to do this for each applicant


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Many applicants have done medicals before visa lodge for the reason i stated, Let us wait for someone like that to answer this exactly
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi,
I have done medical test before the case officer allocated. Regarding, hiding the medical history is offence, which you shouldn't be doing. Let me tell you quick example how it will affect, Suppose if you hide medical history and got visa moved to Australia. During your stay here, if you get ill and reach hospital and they doctors found out something serious with your health, there might be chance they will inform the border immigration or there is high chance you will get caught during Citizenship process. 

Be carefully and give a thought before you make this kind of decision, because Australia trust what people declare int the papers, so do not abuse the trust.

Tx,
Kris


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 category. DOE:10-june-2017. Is this the right time for doing medical before invitation?


Thanks Zazback.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

krismuree said:


> Hi,
> I have done medical test before the case officer allocated. Regarding, hiding the medical history is offence, which you shouldn't be doing. Let me tell you quick example how it will affect, Suppose if you hide medical history and got visa moved to Australia. During your stay here, if you get ill and reach hospital and they doctors found out something serious with your health, there might be chance they will inform the border immigration or there is high chance you will get caught during Citizenship process.
> 
> Be carefully and give a thought before you make this kind of decision, because Australia trust what people declare int the papers, so do not abuse the trust.
> ...


@Krismuree what's your view on this.



krismuree said:


> Originally Posted by rpalni View Post
> I have some queries regarding medical:
> 
> 1. If someone have some minor medical history then to whom he need to update. Is their any link for uploading or just need to update doctor while doing medical checkup.
> ...


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 category. DOE:10-june-2017. Is this the right time for doing medical before invitation?


Same boat brother, doing medical on 11th June.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Rpalani & All,

May be the same question again......how is it helpful to get medicals done before paying Visa fees?

Are there any chances or may be somebody's experiences that one can get to know atleast the <high-level> outcome of your Medical Tests whether they are all good or there are chances that your Visa fees may get wasted so, don't pay it.

Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Rpalani & All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any CO contact delays visa grant by roughly 6-12 weeks in average.

You wouldn't really be able to know if its good or bad. However, generally if you are generally healthy you are good  

I am captain the obvious but... dats trye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Rpalani & All,
> 
> May be the same question again......how is it helpful to get medicals done before paying Visa fees?
> 
> ...


As per reply of some previous posts, I believe it will give good idea for submitting fees or not. Some other experience members may put more light on this.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > I have 70 points for 261313 category. DOE:10-june-2017. Is this the right time for doing medical before invitation?
> ...


Best of luck.


----------



## Sky123 (May 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

I was wondering whether we get an email notification of the invitation from Skill select or should we log in into the skill select account on a regular basis to check whether we have been invited?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

rpalni said:


> @Krismuree what's your view on this.


In short, you need to inform the doctor during your medical test. They will decide how to address the same in the report.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

krismuree said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > @Krismuree what's your view on this.
> ...


Thanks Krismuree.

Reference letter or supporting letter or certificate from our doctor will be helpful?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Thanks Krismuree.
> 
> Reference letter or supporting letter or certificate from our doctor will be helpful?


I don't think you need a seperate letter from any doctor. When you do medical test for visa, they will include everything in the report. You just need to inform the any illness. If any additional test required, they will perform and reports will be sent to DIBP.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

krismuree said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Krismuree.
> ...


Thanks alot Krismuree.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> krismuree said:
> 
> 
> > rpalni said:
> ...


One more question.
Should I take my previous medical reports or doctor medicine prescriptions during medical test? Or just update them verbally?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi all, another query. Last year the maximum invite count per invitation round was 1600, which seems to be dropped to 1000? Will that further affect people who are waiting invite?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

rpalni said:


> One more question.
> Should I take my previous medical reports or doctor medicine prescriptions during medical test? Or just update them verbally?


I would advice take the reports with you. Sometimes the reports gives better idea for the doctor more than verbal.


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Hi all, another query. Last year the maximum invite count per invitation round was 1600, which seems to be dropped to 1000? Will that further affect people who are waiting invite?


Yes. It would affect people who are waiting for the invitation. Note this ceilings numbers are dynamic which can be increased or decreased at any give point of time. Also, the government here are drafting new rules on immigration which may or not affect the PR candidates.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry if this post is not in the right thread as I searched the forum and couldn't find the relevant thread to post this one.

Few queries I have:

(1). Points system

I will submit the EOI in the age bracket of 25-32. Hence, I will get 30 points for it.

I will have to score maximum on IELTS. Hence, I will get 20 points for it.

Now the main query on the work experience. I have done graduation in B.Tech electronics and instrumentation engineering. I checked on the below thread whether my course would be considered ICT Major or Minor. I got the below response.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-minor-not-ict-category-10.html#post12745329

As per the response, ACS will deduct 4 years to certify me as an ICT Major.

I have 6.6 years of experience. I am planning to apply for EOI next year just before I turn 32 so that I can claim 30 points. I will have 7.7 years of experience once I submit EOI.

Before considering the experience, I will have Age: 30 points and IELTS: 20 points. A total of 50 points.

Doubt: The deducted years of experience won't be considered by skillset to calculate the final points?

Doubt: In case there is deduction of 4 years of experience, I will lose 5 points and my total would be 55 short of cut off 60 points in total.

Should I go for partner skills assessment 5 points?

Appreciate a revert and apologies if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rpalni said:


> One more question.
> Should I take my previous medical reports or doctor medicine prescriptions during medical test? Or just update them verbally?


Recommended. 

Show if requested.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Hi all, another query. Last year the maximum invite count per invitation round was 1600, which seems to be dropped to 1000? Will that further affect people who are waiting invite?


pretty much, this wont be an "effect", applicants will be "hit" due to this


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Hi all, another query. Last year the maximum invite count per invitation round was 1600, which seems to be dropped to 1000? Will that further affect people who are waiting invite?


That's occurred before in previous years - so i hope they would resume to similar number as previous year (subject to ceilings and quota remaining the same)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> Sorry if this post is not in the right thread as I searched the forum and couldn't find the relevant thread to post this one.
> 
> Few queries I have:
> 
> ...



the experience deducted by ACS cant be used for claim of experience points... 

what is your occupation code ??? even if you use partner points you will land up at 60 which i guess wont help much if your occupation is in pro-rata list

alternatively you can think of making your partner the primary applicant if her occupation is not in pro-rata list

pro-rata list - occupations having long que like 2613xx, 2631xx, 2335xx, 2339xx etc


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Sorry if this post is not in the right thread as I searched the forum and couldn't find the relevant thread to post this one.
> 
> Few queries I have:
> 
> ...


If you can get 20 English points, then you should have 65 altogether. You omitted 15 points for education. Don't you have a Bachelor Degree ?

Also you can claim 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days. So, you have more time than you assumed.

If your ACS assessed anzsco code is 2631 or 2613, then 65 should get you an invite this year and most likely within 3 months assuming they keep the same ceilings as last year. if 2611, then it is hard to tell as if ceiling is not increased, I think people applying now from July 2017 with 65 points won't get any invite this year.

In such case, I would suggest you to go for Engineers Australia assessment and get Electronics Engineering 2334 which will get you invite at 60 points or if your write a bad CDR, then 233914 which also can get you invite at 65 points.

Only thing that can be worry for you is whether B Tech will get you 15 or 10 education points.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> pretty much, this wont be an "effect", applicants will be "hit" due to this


Thats so bad. However the government had decided not to reduce the levels and decided to continue on last years counts, right? I had read this sometime back.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> Sorry if this post is not in the right thread as I searched the forum and couldn't find the relevant thread to post this one.
> 
> Few queries I have:
> 
> ...


Yes, they will deduct 4 years from your total experience. I was in similar boat as I did B.Tech in EC.

You are forgetting that you will get 15 points for education as well. So, if you get 20 in English, you can apply this year itself. You will have 30+20+15 = 65 points (I believe you are considering 2613 occupation).

One more thing, you will lose 5 points for the age the day you turn 33. Until 32 years and 364 days, you are eligible to get 30 points.

Dont worry do much. Start moving. Get yourself assessed by ACS and appear for IELTS/PTE.

HTH


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes, they will deduct 4 years from your total experience. I was in similar boat as I did B.Tech in EC.
> 
> You are forgetting that you will get 15 points for education as well. So, if you get 20 in English, you can apply this year itself. You will have 30+20+15 = 65 points (I believe you are considering 2613 occupation).
> 
> ...


Hi, Haven't you tried PTE again? I used to see your scores in the forum and feel sad each time. I missed couple of times but I got lucky third time.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi
I submitted my Eoi for 263311 with 60 points on 10 may 2017. When can I expect invitation
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi
> I submitted my Eoi for 263311 with 60 points on 10 may 2017. When can I expect invitation
> Thanks


This month either on July 12 or 26.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

My agent is saying Pre-Invite Medical check is only for Primary and Secondary applicants not for dependents like my two kids. There Medical checkup will be done later. Is this true?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

rpalni said:


> My agent is saying Pre-Invite Medical check is only for Primary and Secondary applicants not for dependents like my two kids. There Medical checkup will be done later. Is this true?


No u can include pre invite medicals for migrating dependent's also.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

I heard some rumours like there is getting harder even for 65 and 70 points for 263311. But last time cut off was 60. Can you please let me know about current situtation, too much worried after hearing these rumours


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > My agent is saying Pre-Invite Medical check is only for Primary and Secondary applicants not for dependents like my two kids. There Medical checkup will be done later. Is this true?
> ...


Thanks Karan.
Hope you have also done same.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> I heard some rumours like there is getting harder even for 65 and 70 points for 263311. But last time cut off was 60. Can you please let me know about current situtation, too much worried after hearing these rumours


2633 is not even pro rata. 60 is more than enough. May be you confused 263311 with 263111.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Thats so bad. However the government had decided not to reduce the levels and decided to continue on last years counts, right? I had read this sometime back.


IT is true that the immigrants intake is being retained at 1,90,000 for the upcoming year as well. But , its really insane to see the 189 invite cap for the first round is at 1000. 

It was 2200 last year and only one round saw the count coming down to 848 ( July 2nd round).

The clock keeps ticking


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

It is telecommunication engineer 263311 . I just confused between points 
Thanks


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have submitted my eoi this july 1st 2017. Should i wait for those backlog invitation for last year to get invited?

233914 - engineering technologist
189 - 70 points
190 - 75 points any state
489 -80 points
PTE - S76 L76 R66 W72

Thanks for the reply


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

It is telecommunication engineer 263311 60 points eoi lodged on 10/05/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my eoi this july 1st 2017. Should i wait for those backlog invitation for last year to get invited?
> 
> ...


With 70 points, you will get invite this month either 12 or 26 July. Get PCC and Medical done and lodge Complete Applications for direct grant.

Share your exp on the 2339 board: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-117.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> IT is true that the immigrants intake is being retained at 1,90,000 for the upcoming year as well. But , its really insane to see the 189 invite cap for the first round is at 1000.
> 
> It was 2200 last year and only one round saw the count coming down to 848 ( July 2nd round).
> 
> The clock keeps ticking


Well immigration is still 190,000 but lots of things changed:

1. A new 189 NZ Stream is introduced and hence 189 Points Tested is expected to get the cut and hence the reason why 3000/month is now 2000/month. 

2. AUS is taking more refugees this year. Not sure if that number is included in the 190,000 quota.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi 
Just waiting for reply
Plz let me know
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi
> Just waiting for reply
> Plz let me know
> Thanks


What is your question ? And quote the comment next time.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi
As i asked about 263311 telecommunication engineer with 60 points . I am confused just because of rumours of 65/70 points 
I lodged Eoi on 10/05/2017
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi
> As i asked about 263311 telecommunication engineer with 60 points . I am confused just because of rumours of 65/70 points
> I lodged Eoi on 10/05/2017
> Thanks


I already answered. Read my previous post again.

In any case, you should be getting PCC and doing Medical now as you are certain for an invite either July 12 or 26.

3rd post : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

When can i expect SC 189 invitation under job code 261313 with 65 points?

________________________________________________________________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 15-Jan-2017, (+ve) result on 24-Jan-2017
PTE-A: (2nd attempt) L72, R69, S69, W72
EOI Lodged: 15-June-2017, 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> When can i expect SC 189 invitation under job code 261313 with 65 points?
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


You will get invite but can't predict without occupation ceilings and cut-off date. Wait till July 12. But if they follow last years trend not more than 3 months. If they clears the backlog, then Aug-Sept.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

With 70 Points for 261313 category when I will get invite, DOE: 10-June-2017?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rpalni said:


> With 70 Points for 261313 category when I will get invite, DOE: 10-June-2017?


Edit: With 70 points most likely July 12 or 26. July 26 most likely and at worse 9 Aug.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> If you can get 20 English points, then you should have 65 altogether. You omitted 15 points for education. Don't you have a Bachelor Degree ?
> 
> Also you can claim 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days. So, you have more time than you assumed.
> 
> ...



This is good. Thanks for the revert. Yes I missed B.Tech points. Much appreciated


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> If you can get 20 English points, then you should have 65 altogether. You omitted 15 points for education. Don't you have a Bachelor Degree ?
> 
> Also you can claim 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days. So, you have more time than you assumed.
> 
> ...



When you say I can get assessment by EA, does it make sense when my experience is in IT sector?


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Create 2 EOIs.
> 
> Updating things which have no impact on points have no effect on DOE of EOI
> 
> ...



I have 189 and 190(NSW) both in same EOI, so if I update my EOI to 190(Vic), then it will update DOE of EOI for 189, correct?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> With 70 points, you will get invite this month either 12 or 26 July. Get PCC and Medical done and lodge Complete Applications for Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> When you say I can get assessment by EA, does it make sense when my experience is in IT sector?


You not claiming points for exp just Education, Age and English 20 points which gives you 65.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sydd said:


> I have 189 and 190(NSW) both in same EOI, so if I update my EOI to 190(Vic), then it will update DOE of EOI for 189, correct?


No. 189 EOI will have the old DOE and 190 EOI will have the DOE from today.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> When you say I can get assessment by EA, does it make sense when my experience is in IT sector?


If you are looking for one of the 2613** ANZSCO code, You should go for ACS assessment. It will outright give you 15 points(with 4 years deduction) that makes your 
Total points 65. Atleast based on the last year projections, assuming occupation ceiling remain the same or increased, You will have fair chances of getting the invitation in 3-4 months. As you still have to get the ACS assessment and English test taken, by the time you apply for EOI, you will reach 7 years of experience that will give you 3 yrs of experience using which you can claim 5 more points. If you don't get the invitation with 65 points, 70 points will surely give you the invitation in a months time after 6 months.
Better to start with the process now, rather than waiting for 1 more year. You never know what immigration changes are going to happen next year.


----------



## nareshv (Mar 18, 2017)

Some info in this:

1 July will see a number of changes to the General Skilled Migration program - for instance:

The maximum age for the Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa will be reduced from 49 to 44
A new permanent residence pathway for NZ citizens will be introduced
The skilled occupations lists are likely to be reviewed
Occupational ceilings will be released
State Migration Plans will reopen
This article goes through each of these changes and explains the likely consequences for applicants.

Changes to Age Limit for Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Visas

The maximum age for General Skilled Migration is currently 49. For the Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa, this will be reduced to 44 from 1 July.
At this stage, none of the following visa types will be affected by the change:

Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 - maximum age 49
Skilled Regional Provisional Subclass 489 - maximum age 49
The new NZ Citizen stream of subclass 189 - no age limit
According to Department of Immigration figures, only around 1% of applicants for the 189 subclass are between 45 and 49 at present. Whilst the overall impact on program numbers is small, for people between 45 and 49 the effect will be significant because the age limit for permanent employer sponsored is also being reduced to 44.

NZ Citizen Pathway

A permanent residence pathway for New Zealand citizens who have lived and worked in Australia for at least 5 years will be introduced from 1 July 2017.
The pathway will be implemented as a stream within the Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa. The NZ citizen stream will be significantly easier to qualify for than the traditional 189 subclass, and in particular:

No skills assessment, English language test, points test or SkillSelect invitation will be required
No age limit
Concessions on the health requirement
Small initial application fee
The Australian government estimates that 60-70,000 New Zealanders may be eligible for the new stream. This may mean that fewer places are available for applicants in the points tested stream. This in turn may affect the occupational ceilings for skilled migration, and result in higher points being required for an invitation through SkillSelect.

https://www.acacia-au.com/general-skilled-migration-changes-1-July-2017.php

This info sould be there in dipb as well.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 12 July or 26 July definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> Get Medical done and also all the PCC and try lodge complete applications on 12/26 July to get a direct grant. Also get Credit Card ready for AUD 3670 charge if single.




Hi.

What do you mean by direct grant?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

iamryeye said:


> Hi.
> 
> What do you mean by direct grant?
> 
> ...


Without co contact, once all documents uploaded in immiaccount like 80,1221,health,PCC. In some cases they directly grant visas without much communication with applicant.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

My agent didn't specify any state for my 190 application? Will that be ok?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. 189 EOI will have the old DOE and 190 EOI will have the DOE from today.


I do not have two EOI for 189 and separate EOI for 190. Both 189 and 190 belong to same EOI, still, the state change in 190 does not update effective date for 189?


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi everybody,
My girlfriend and I have been to Australia on a working holiday visa until December 2015. 

Now, I'm about to get invited by 12th July for 189. I have already made an appointment for medical checks for both my partner and me. 

I was gonna ask if there is any chance I don't have to provide medical checks to the DIBP? I was a bit shocked of the costs (305 € per person in Germany). 

Did anyone get a grant from the DIBP without medical checks done? 
Any forum users from Europe here that did not have to provide medicals?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am based in the UK but had to do medical.

There is no exception I suppose. 

They do about 3 tests for the PR process.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hi everybody,
> My girlfriend and I have been to Australia on a working holiday visa until December 2015.
> 
> Now, I'm about to get invited by 12th July for 189. I have already made an appointment for medical checks for both my partner and me.
> ...


I am based in the UK but had to do medical.

There is no exception I suppose. 

They do about 3 tests for the PR process.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Hi.
> 
> What do you mean by direct grant?
> 
> ...


As karabansal said. 

3rd post will explain : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## pra2017 (May 16, 2017)

Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
I heard that the ceiling were reached in the month of may of the new picking will start in july
Can anyone please tell me when the picking is going to take place for the nomination & what chance do i have 
My pcc is done & i see in many places in the forum many have done pre medical can anyone please tell me what is process for pre medical because my consultancy informed me that the medical can only be done after filling & after some id is generated


261313 Software engineer
Nomination :26th May 2017
PTE-A: L 86, R 82, S 90, W 78 : 
EOI Lodged : 189 70 points/NSW 75 points 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

pra2017 said:


> Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
> I heard that the ceiling were reached in the month of may of the new picking will start in july
> Can anyone please tell me when the picking is going to take place for the nomination & what chance do i have
> My pcc is done & i see in many places in the forum many have done pre medical can anyone please tell me what is process for pre medical because my consultancy informed me that the medical can only be done after filling & after some id is generated
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


Generate the HAP ID letter and then take appointment with the DIBP registered clinic.

Pre invite medical is advised only when you know you will be getting the invite soon as your initial entry date is dependent on it. 

With 70 for 2613 I am not sure when you will get it.

Wait until 12th July, watch the trend and then take a call. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi all, 
I submitted my eoi April 11 for 261313 with 75 points for 189. Can I expect my invite on 12th on July considering all the backlogs?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well immigration is still 190,000 but lots of things changed:
> 
> 1. A new 189 NZ Stream is introduced and hence 189 Points Tested is expected to get the cut and hence the reason why 3000/month is now 2000/month.
> 
> 2. AUS is taking more refugees this year. Not sure if that number is included in the 190,000 quota.


Hi mate,
Fact Sheet: 2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels
I think according to the above link, the humanitarian program is not included in the 1,90,000 quota. What's your view?
Really heartening to see you helping all the people on the forum again.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pra2017 said:


> Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
> I heard that the ceiling were reached in the month of may of the new picking will start in july
> Can anyone please tell me when the picking is going to take place for the nomination & what chance do i have
> My pcc is done & i see in many places in the forum many have done pre medical can anyone please tell me what is process for pre medical because my consultancy informed me that the medical can only be done after filling & after some id is generated
> ...


You will most likely get invite this month with 70 pts and 26 may DOE. You should get PCC, Medical, Form 80, 1221 and everything ready to launch either on July 12 or 26.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Aarthee said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted my eoi April 11 for 261313 with 75 points for 189. Can I expect my invite on 12th on July considering all the backlogs?


Yes, you are almost certainly getting invited on July 12. I would say get PCC, Medical ready for a Complete Application and get a direct grant.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you are almost certainly getting invited on July 12. I would say get PCC, Medical ready for a Complete Application and get a direct grant.


what about 75pts industrial engineer in pro rata, high chance to get invite on this month ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> Fact Sheet: 2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels
> I think according to the above link, the humanitarian program is not included in the 1,90,000 quota. What's your view?
> Really heartening to see you helping all the people on the forum again.


Thanks mate !

Well no, it doesn't look like humanitarian program is in the 190,000 quota. Thanks for the link. Employer sponsoring the maximum, more than all of the 189 combined is a disappointment. Employer hiring any peter paul and mary and giving them PR while we working hard for every points and we have to live with ceilings and quotas. It should not be more than 10,000 at max. The DIBP Immigration System is broken. 

If those guys are so good, they should be eligible for 189 and not need 186 I think. 186 should be abolished and the quota for 189 should be increased. An increase of 20,000 places would get all of the pro rata cut-off points and cut-of dates back to 60 and no wait I would think and those Accounting and Auditors guys are suffering.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> what about 75pts industrial engineer in pro rata, high chance to get invite on this month ?


75 pts makes it almost certain for July 12 unless they decides to invite like 20 people or less which most likely won't happen.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi all,
I have booked my medical for Monday 10th July prior to expecting an invite on 12th July. I have a HAP ID but on the eMedical page, the button for 'Print Referral Letter' appears to do absolutely nothing...has anyone else had this problem? I have tried over several days and with different browsers. 

It doesn't seem to have prevented me booking my medical, and the doctors were able to see what tests I needed from searching my HAP ID on their system, so maybe I don't need it?

Joshyakovlev
233914 - 75 Points 189


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate !
> 
> Well no, it doesn't look like humanitarian program is in the 190,000 quota. Thanks for the link. Employer sponsoring the maximum, more than all of the 189 combined is a disappointment. Employer hiring any peter paul and mary and giving them PR while we working hard for every points and we have to live with ceilings and quotas. It should not be more than 10,000 at max. The DIBP Immigration System is broken.
> 
> If those guys are so good, they should be eligible for 189 and not need 186 I think. 186 should be abolished and the quota for 189 should be increased. An increase of 20,000 places would get all of the pro rata cut-off points and cut-of dates back to 60 and no wait I would think and those Accounting and Auditors guys are suffering.


Your analysis is always insightful mate. I have not much info about the 186 employer-sponsored program but I have heard that many employers in Australia sponsor migrants and charge huge amount of money for this like they will offer me sponsorship and charge 10 lakhs from me. Is this referring to this way of sponsoring(where only money is involved)? I apologize if this is not be posted on this thread.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate !
> 
> Well no, it doesn't look like humanitarian program is in the 190,000 quota. Thanks for the link. Employer sponsoring the maximum, more than all of the 189 combined is a disappointment. Employer hiring any peter paul and mary and giving them PR while we working hard for every points and we have to live with ceilings and quotas. It should not be more than 10,000 at max. The DIBP Immigration System is broken.
> 
> If those guys are so good, they should be eligible for 189 and not need 186 I think. 186 should be abolished and the quota for 189 should be increased. An increase of 20,000 places would get all of the pro rata cut-off points and cut-of dates back to 60 and no wait I would think and those Accounting and Auditors guys are suffering.


I am afraid I disagree (yes I know this is digressing slightly). Under a 186, you are in proven work and a known quantity to the employer. You have proven your ability to work in Australia and the employer considers you valuable enough to keep, especially as I think it costs them to sponsor you! There are plenty of 189 applicants who have sufficient points but seem to find it very difficult to secure a job. The whole process makes sense to me.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Your analysis is always insightful mate. I have not much info about the 186 employer-sponsored program but I have heard that many employers in Australia sponsor migrants and charge huge amount of money for this like they will offer me sponsorship and charge 10 lakhs from me. Is this referring to this way of sponsoring(where only money is involved)? I apologize if this is not be posted on this thread.


Well yes that's the 186 program. But yes there are employers (not all) who are in to this. What I think should be done is give those 457 guys extra 5 points or heck even 10 points for being nominated by the employers and then get in line with 189 guys and not have your own free visa system where you sponsor more than all the 189 combined.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> I am afraid I disagree (yes I know this is digressing slightly). Under a 186, you are in proven work and a known quantity to the employer. You have proven your ability to work in Australia and the employer considers you valuable enough to keep, especially as I think it costs them to sponsor you! There are plenty of 189 applicants who have sufficient points but seem to find it very difficult to secure a job. The whole process makes sense to me.


Yes, I am fine with employers sponsoring, what I am not fine with is 186 getting more PR than 189, 190 or any other PR scheme. Place a quota on 186 at like 10,000 and not 48,000 +. 

The reason highly qualified PR and Australian citizens can't get job is no employers wants to train anyone anymore. They all want experience. That culture of training people seems to have vanished from workplace for the last 20 years it seems. 

Hence the reason Aus gov is now charging employers fee which will go towards training Aus people to be ready for workforce.

457 is needed in various places but the 186 resulting from it can't be more than skilled migration.

In any case, hiring people who can barely speak English over PR who are 8+ and educated is nothing but extortion by employers to do what they like with the 457 guys as they will do anything till they get PR, which is why now DIBP has also raised the English level for both 457 and 186 visas.

If you look at all the changes DIBP has done, it is due to all these scams.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

zaback 21,

Agree with some of what you say. I guess we have very different knowledge of the 457-186 route. My friends who have all gone that way have been locked into their employers for the 2 years it took them to be eligible, but their employers were extorting them, it was the 2 year commitment that was killing them because they couldn't start a new job without the clock being reset!! I can see though how the system would be open to extortion at certain companies. Luckily the majority of large companies I have come across seem to treat the 457-186 route very fairly. My views are probably skewed from my British background!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> zaback 21,
> 
> Agree with some of what you say. I guess we have very different knowledge of the 457-186 route. My friends who have all gone that way have been locked into their employers for the 2 years it took them to be eligible, but their employers were extorting them, it was the 2 year commitment that was killing them because they couldn't start a new job without the clock being reset!! I can see though how the system would be open to extortion at certain companies. Luckily the majority of large companies I have come across seem to treat the 457-186 route very fairly. My views are probably skewed from my British background!!!


Yes of course, I mean companies like Ernest & Young, KPMG, PWC and Deloitte is not going to treat anyone unfairly and those highly skilled workers are needed like one Italian chef who can cook those specilised cuisine better than any Aussie chef trained in Italian cuisine or University Lecturers and Professors in specialised subjects. But there should be a level and quality as well as limit and not more than 10-15% of the whole PR scheme. The fact that 186 is more than 189 is a crazy fact !!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have booked my medical for Monday 10th July prior to expecting an invite on 12th July. I have a HAP ID but on the eMedical page, the button for 'Print Referral Letter' appears to do absolutely nothing...has anyone else had this problem? I have tried over several days and with different browsers.
> 
> ...




As far as i can recall as long as they have your HAP ID you should be good. 

I was asked to show the letter, but just to copy the ID as far as i can recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, 
I have submitted EOI for Medical Practitioner occupation ( code 25399) with 65 points on 26th June. 
Do I have chance to be invited in July, you think ? 

Should I submit another EOI for 190 as a backup ? 

Regards,


----------



## buddybrii (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi all,

First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?

Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


----------



## buddybrii (Jul 5, 2017)

buddybrii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?
> 
> Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


Btw, the above application is for Mechanical Engineer (233512)


----------



## subinks (Jul 5, 2017)

I have submitted EOI on 08/04/2017 with total 65 points. Below are my details


1. Your occupation code - Systems Analyst - 261112
2. Your EOI date of effect - 08/04/2017
3. Your total points - 65
4. Onshore/offshore - offshore(India)

Do you think I will get an invite in July?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruantran said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI for Medical Practitioner occupation ( code 25399) with 65 points on 26th June.
> Do I have chance to be invited in July, you think ?
> 
> ...



Only 896 out of 1315 invitations were issued last year for 2539. Hence, you should get it on 12thJuly itself. Start preparing PCC and Health checkup.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

buddybrii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?
> 
> Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


Hard to say. You should wait for 12thJuly round.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

*is this true*

promises said:
Original Post
I lodged my EOI for Electronics Engineer on 25th May 2017 with 70 points.

When will you all think that I will be invited?


The current cutoff point is 70 with doe of 20/04/2017 2:54 pm hopefully in next couple of rounds you should be getting your ITA


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ruantran said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI for Medical Practitioner occupation ( code 25399) with 65 points on 26th June.
> Do I have chance to be invited in July, you think ?
> 
> ...


As sumitgupta said, definitely 12 July. Get Medical, PCC done and Form 80 and 1221 ready and lodge Complete Application for a faster direct grant on July 12.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

subinks said:


> I have submitted EOI on 08/04/2017 with total 65 points. Below are my details
> 
> 
> 1. Your occupation code - Systems Analyst - 261112
> ...


4. Onshore/offshore doesn't matter, it's not US green card visa.


It will be long before you get invite in 2611. More like March-April 2018 at least and if quota is not increased you could miss out this year too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nazeer Salim said:


> promises said:
> Original Post
> I lodged my EOI for Electronics Engineer on 25th May 2017 with 70 points.
> 
> ...


You will be invited almost definitely on 12 July. Get Medical, PCC done and Form 80 and 1221 ready and lodge Complete Application for a faster direct grant on July 12.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*

These below are waiting in immitracker for 2613.

What will be the sample size for this occupation in immitracker out of total applicants, any rough Idea?

Points	Waiting
65 159
70 44
75 6
80 1


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

My consultant generated two HAP I'd for me and my wife and saying only two generated now. For kids we will do after visa lodge.Is this Ok to do medical of my kids after visa lodge?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



rpalni said:


> My consultant generated two HAP I'd for me and my wife and saying only two generated now. For kids we will do after visa lodge.Is this Ok to do medical of my kids after visa lodge?


How? 
I am able to generate for my kid also!
Ask you consultant again and do it at same time, It will save a trip for you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rpalni said:


> My consultant generated two HAP I'd for me and my wife and saying only two generated now. For kids we will do after visa lodge.Is this Ok to do medical of my kids after visa lodge?


Why do it separately ? Then you guys will have different IED. You want all to be same and consistent. Get the HAP ID for the kids too.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> My consultant generated two HAP I'd for me and my wife and saying only two generated now. For kids we will do after visa lodge.Is this Ok to do medical of my kids after visa lodge?


If their is no further effect of this then I am ok. Is any disadvantage of doing medical like this?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



rpalni said:


> If their is no further effect of this then I am ok. Is any disadvantage of doing medical like this?


Why are you compromising, do it once for saving time.


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

rpalni said:


> My consultant generated two HAP I'd for me and my wife and saying only two generated now. For kids we will do after visa lodge.Is this Ok to do medical of my kids after visa lodge?


Sorry to say, but I am having doubts on your consultant since nobody sees a logic in doing it separately for your kids. How much is he charging you?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > My consultant generated two HAP I'd for me and my wife and saying only two generated now. For kids we will do after visa lodge.Is this Ok to do medical of my kids after visa lodge?
> ...


Charging alot friend 

Thanks all for your quick advice. I will talk to him again.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi all,
I have booked my medical for Monday 10th July prior to expecting an invite on 12th July. I have a HAP ID but on the eMedical page, the button for 'Print Referral Letter' appears to do absolutely nothing...has anyone else had this problem? I have tried over several days and with different browsers. 

It doesn't seem to have prevented me booking my medical, and the doctors were able to see what tests I needed from searching my HAP ID on their system, so maybe I don't need it?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi all,
> I have booked my medical for Monday 10th July prior to expecting an invite on 12th July. I have a HAP ID but on the eMedical page, the button for 'Print Referral Letter' appears to do absolutely nothing...has anyone else had this problem? I have tried over several days and with different browsers.
> 
> It doesn't seem to have prevented me booking my medical, and the doctors were able to see what tests I needed from searching my HAP ID on their system, so maybe I don't need it?


In the first place , do you have a hap id? You need one in order to book medical appointment, else the results will not reach Dibp


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Commie Rick,

As I said, I have a HAP ID, I used it to book my medical (as you quite rightly said, it is a requirement!). Just cannot print that referral letter, the button does absolutely nothing!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi all,
> I have booked my medical for Monday 10th July prior to expecting an invite on 12th July. I have a HAP ID but on the eMedical page, the button for 'Print Referral Letter' appears to do absolutely nothing...has anyone else had this problem? I have tried over several days and with different browsers.
> 
> It doesn't seem to have prevented me booking my medical, and the doctors were able to see what tests I needed from searching my HAP ID on their system, so maybe I don't need it?


HAP ID is just an identifier. If the clinic has been able to find you with HAP ID it should be ok.

Take your passport along for verification.

Once the tests are done the results will be updated in few days in immiaccount. This is the usual process.

Ensure the below tests are done

501 Medical Exam
502 Chest X ray
707 HIV

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi Commie Rick,
> 
> As I said, I have a HAP ID, I used it to book my medical (as you quite rightly said, it is a requirement!). Just cannot print that referral letter, the button does absolutely nothing!


Is this the site : https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi Commie Rick,
> 
> As I said, I have a HAP ID, I used it to book my medical (as you quite rightly said, it is a requirement!). Just cannot print that referral letter, the button does absolutely nothing!


There are teething issues, thanks to the new update.

I had got my med done in May 2017 and results were updated in immiaccount.

However since the update I can only see my results and wife's isnt available, another teething issue reported by many.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Cheers, Rahul. That has confirmed my own thinking then.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Is this the site : https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Yes, Zaback, same site.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Medicals for myself and spuse*

Hello

I am expecting an invite for VISA 189 under software engineer category in July 17. I have following queries?

a) As part of VISA application can i share the same attested documents which i used while ACS evaluation?
b) I want to get the medicals done before VISA invite. I have created the immiaccount. I guess the starting point to generate HAP ID is via "My health declaration"? Is that correct?
c) I am not claiming points for my Spouse but mentioned in EOI that partner will be accompanied in future application? Query is that can i use the same immi account for her medicals as well or a separate immiaccount is needed?
d) If same immiaccount can be used for BOTH then will i be having same HAP ID for both of us OR will the system generate 2 HAP IDs.

Anyone aware of the answers kindly let me know.

Many thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am expecting an invite for VISA 189 under software engineer category in July 17. I have following queries?
> 
> ...


a. I think so, yes if they are colour scan and 300 DPI.

b. Yes. Also get the PCC before lodge.

c. Usually you add her as part of your application and then generate Hap Id for her along with yours from the same ImmiAccount. If you want to take you partner in future, doing the process together now will save loads of money and time. Separate Partner Visa takes 1-2 years or more and also very expensive.

d. 2 separate HAP IDs as far as I know.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> a. I think so, yes if they are colour scan and 300 DPI.
> 
> b. Yes. Also get the PCC before lodge.
> 
> ...


a) Yes. The attested scans were 300 dpi. My only concern was the attested date is April 17. 
b) Thanks. PCC is done already. Only medical pending.
c) OK. So i will create an application as myself as Primary applicant and then include my spouse as well in dependents. I want processing for BOTH to happen at the same time.
d) OK. So by using 1 immiaccount and by adding my wide details i can generate 2 different HAP IDs. This answers my question.

Many thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

subinks said:


> I have submitted EOI on 08/04/2017 with total 65 points. Below are my details
> 
> 
> 
> ...




65? No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chvarma80 said:


> These below are waiting in immitracker for 2613.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For popular occupations 5-10% on average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> a) Yes. The attested scans were 300 dpi. My only concern was the attested date is April 17.
> b) Thanks. PCC is done already. Only medical pending.
> c) OK. So i will create an application as myself as Primary applicant and then include my spouse as well in dependents. I want processing for BOTH to happen at the same time.
> d) OK. So by using 1 immiaccount and by adding my wide details i can generate 2 different HAP IDs. This answers my question.
> ...


a. Date doesn't matter and it's only April not last year.

c. Yes, that's the way.

d. Yes, My Health Declarations will ask you for your wife's details.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> For popular occupations 5-10% on average.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 to 10? Then people with 65 points need to wait 3 to 4 months and 70 points to wait 2 months? Unbelievable, last year all 70 pointers got invitation in first round.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 65? No.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andy, 

https://myimmitracker.com/ is down?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Andy,
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/ is down?


No, no working fine. Just checked.


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I am waiting for my EOI invite, expecting it this month. I need to ask few questions:

1- We are expecting a baby in September, i've listed '1' dependent currently in my EOI but how would i progress with the process and fee payment if i get invited in July? Because baby's process can only be started once it's born.
2- Wife can't get her medical done until birth, so how would I make sure that our process is not disturbed due to it?
3- Should i pay fee for Wife only or Wife+kid when i get invited?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

nishish said:


> Your analysis is always insightful mate. I have not much info about the 186 employer-sponsored program but I have heard that many employers in Australia sponsor migrants and charge huge amount of money for this like they will offer me sponsorship and charge 10 lakhs from me. Is this referring to this way of sponsoring(where only money is involved)? I apologize if this is not be posted on this thread.


Even the ICT gang as the backlog is too much ...it will be scary for anyone who will think of applying to ICT now...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my EOI invite, expecting it this month. I need to ask few questions:
> 
> ...


I am not expert but usually you pay fee for whatever person is there at the moment you apply. Now if your wife can't get medical, you explain what you said above to the Case Officer. Usually CO asks you to let them know once the baby is born and then you also pay fee for the baby and then undergo your wife's medical.

CO will let you know how to proceed so you just do whatever you can do at that moment.


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello helpies, kindly assist asap...

How to send or apply for renewal of expired skill assessment under vetassess. On the wbsite there is form SRG09, but there is nowhere written where to send or apply.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not expert but usually you pay fee for whatever person is there at the moment you apply. Now if your wife can't get medical, you explain what you said above to the Case Officer. Usually CO asks you to let them know once the baby is born and then you also pay fee for the baby and then undergo your wife's medical.
> 
> CO will let you know how to proceed so you just do whatever you can do at that moment.


Agree. Putting the query to CO will be right thing to do


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*PCC &Medical Timelines*

Hi Folks,

Can someone please let me know how long does it take to get the results of PCC and medical check up in India ?

Thanks,


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone please let me know how long does it take to get the results of PCC and medical check up in India ?
> 
> Thanks,


PCC - if the address is same as in your passport and the passport was issued or renewed within 6 years (someone in the passport office mentioned this duration) after police verification, most likely, it should be given on the same day of applying. Otherwise, it may take about 21 days.

Medicals - depends on the e-clinic. I got my tests done last Thursday. The results have not been updated and on inquiry, the clinic is say I should check only after 5 working weekdays after the tests.


----------



## Atul_CA (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,
My first post. Been reading a lot on this forum and thanks to all of you who have been so very helpful.
I have applied in Accountant category for 189 with DOE being 23-5-17. I had also tagged 190 in the same EOI. However, on reading various forums and checking immitracker, I got the sense that there may not be too many applicants with 75 or more points awaiting an invite. I saw that there are less than 50 applicants on immitracker with 75 or more points awaiting invite. Not sure how good a sample immitracker is of the total population of applicants?
I also read that 190 (NSW) invites have been taking too long (8-12 months) for processing these days (vis-a-vis 189). Is this true?
Above reasons made me remove 190 from my EOI with the belief that I should expect an invite at most by August (if not in July). Not sure if I have made an error here. 
I am now thinking of submitting another EOI with just 190 (NSW) application. The thought behind this is that NSW has not yet started their invite process so nothing is probably going to happen by 26th July (2nd round of 189). By that time, I should also have clarity on Accountancy ceiling as well as my status for 189 invite. Please let me know if I should go ahead and submit another EOI with 190 with 75+5 points?

Finally, many suggest to go ahead with PCC and Medical if one is sure of getting an invite soon. Where do I stand in this respect? Should I also go ahead with this in July or wait for an invite first (given the uncertainty prevailing these days)?

Lots of queries here but I know the guys here are very helpful and will respond soon.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there any chance for 60 points for 263111 this year ?


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> As sumitgupta said, definitely 12 July. Get Medical, PCC done and Form 80 and 1221 ready and lodge Complete Application for a faster direct grant on July 12.


Thank you for your reply. I have done the fit2work police clearance before I left my home country 2 years ago. I haven't returned to live there longer than 2 weeks. Do I still need to do another PCC ? 

Will they accept the fit2work one? 

Thanks


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone please let me know how long does it take to get the results of PCC and medical check up in India ?
> 
> Thanks,


PCC : I got it for myself and spouse in same day. Went to PSK. Took passbook original and photocopy attested from bank for the last 6 months, last 1 year online statement attested from bank and passport original.

Medicals: 5-7 working days. If after that you didnt get results upload just call the hospital and inform them. They usually miss these things


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Guys,

Need one help quickly.
For medical, I am generating HAP id for my daughter.
In the "Record medical history" section, I have entered my name as her parent/guardian.
Below that it asks for "Relationship to the client".
What do they mean by Client here? Is it me or my daughter?
So would the relationship to client be 'father' or 'daughter'?

The page, https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/eMed states that "_All clients who have a HAP ID can also use eMedical Client to see.........._". From this page, I think my daughter is client here & relationship should be Father.
Can somebody please confirm. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need one help quickly.
> For medical, I am generating HAP id for my daughter.
> ...


After bit deep google search, got the answer on one of the other forums -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/975466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-716.html

It should be Father.

If anybody thinks that it is wrong, please shout.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Riash said:


> Is there any chance for 60 points for 263111 this year ?


If you don't get it on July 12, then you probably won't get it the whole next year. So, no.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ruantran said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have done the fit2work police clearance before I left my home country 2 years ago. I haven't returned to live there longer than 2 weeks. Do I still need to do another PCC ?
> 
> Will they accept the fit2work one?
> 
> Thanks


Usually it's valid for a year.

But you already traveled back after you got your PCC 2 years ago, so you not visiting doesn't count. You will definitely need a new PCC.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Guys do we AFP i.e Australia federal police certificate for immigration?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subinks (Jul 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 65? No.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know though it has given me a bit of a pain  Can you please tell me why you think so and what can be done? I have also lodged a 190 visa with 70 points (victoria). I lodged the visa by my own and didn't knew about the low quota for system analyst, I could have tried systems Engineer.

Do you think that I there is no point in waiting (I am a bit anxious in nature and waiting will only give me trouble coming days  ) and try reapplying as a systems engineer? Or will scoring 70 help?

Sorry for too many questions, but any help will be grateful.

Kind regards,
Subin.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Guys do we AFP i.e Australia federal police certificate for immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you lived in Australia for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years ?


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

Are these count genuine? Can u please share the link from where u got this count.


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> These below are waiting in immitracker for 2613.
> 
> What will be the sample size for this occupation in immitracker out of total applicants, any rough Idea?
> 
> ...


Are these counts genuine? Please share the link for this


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Aarthee said:


> Are these counts genuine? Please share the link for this


google Immitracker


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. you can pay later. 
2. you can notify CO about the pregnancy and postpone the medical.
3. wife only if baby is not born yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aarthee said:


> Are these counts genuine? Please share the link for this




Its based on data coming from Immigrants community tracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

subinks said:


> Thanks for letting me know though it has given me a bit of a pain  Can you please tell me why you think so and what can be done? I have also lodged a 190 visa with 70 points (victoria). I lodged the visa by my own and didn't knew about the low quota for system analyst, I could have tried systems Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait for 2 or 3 rounds to happen. Then you can look where your eoi stand. It will be easier for you to decide. I know waiting is crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

Aarthee said:


> Are these counts genuine? Please share the link for this


Genuine? Why should someone makes up these figures? Didn't I gave the source name already?Use your brain and filter in immitracker website.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Aarthee said:
> 
> 
> > Are these counts genuine? Please share the link for this
> ...


I was new to this and never checked this web site before. After reading other replies I started analysing it. Although I did not expect such rude reply, thank you. Everyone here are not an expert, may be you are. We are here to know things which we donno and might ask such question which might be a lil silly for other. Please respect them too. Anyways thank you for giving me this info.


----------



## buddybrii (Jul 5, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Genuine? Why should someone makes up these figures? Didn't I gave the source name already?Use your brain and filter in immitracker website.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Wow.. you seemed helpful


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Genuine? Why should someone makes up these figures? Didn't I gave the source name already?Use your brain and filter in immitracker website.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk





Aarthee said:


> I was new to this and never checked this web site before. After reading other replies I started analysing it. Although I did not expect such rude reply, thank you. Everyone here are not an expert, may be you are. We are here to know things which we donno and might ask such question which might be a lil silly for other. Please respect them too. Anyways thank you for giving me this info.


There is a good reason to question things. One should question, learn and research before making any decisions. And yes, those are not official data or such but people putting up numbers. So, there is a valid reasoning to question. Not questioning is following the crowd which doesn't lead to good often.


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

I loged EOI 06/05/2017 software developer 261312 with 65 point. 
When I get the the invitation 
Anybody know the better time when I get the Medical check. Thank you 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

quynhtong2889 said:


> I loged EOI 06/05/2017 software developer 261312 with 65 point.
> When I get the the invitation
> Anybody know the better time when I get the Medical check. Thank you
> 
> ...


Difficult to tell without ceiling and July 12 round invitation trend. You will get a better idea after July 12 results.

But most likely in between July 12 - Dec 2017.

Medical and PCC close to invite.

3rd post : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Please help to estimate invitation time for my case.

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
*263311 Telecommunications Engineer*
2. Your EOI date of effect
*05 July 2017*
3. Your total points
*60*
4. Onshore/offshore 
*Offshore*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Please help to estimate invitation time for my case.
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
> *263311 Telecommunications Engineer*
> ...



Onshore or offshore doesn't matter.

Definitely July 26 and may happen on July 12 too.

Get PCC and do Medical now and submit Complete Application for a direct grant.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

First of all I would like to wish everyone for the upcoming invitation rounds. 

I would like your get your view with respect to my EOI case. Kindly let me know according to the new rules/trend what would be the time frame to expect an invite in my case.

ANZSCO: 261112 (System Ananlyst)
EOI: 65 Points
EOI Effective Date: 27/11/2016

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Onshore or offshore doesn't matter.
> 
> Definitely July 26 and may happen on July 12 too.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



Aarthee said:


> I was new to this and never checked this web site before. After reading other replies I started analysing it. Although I did not expect such rude reply, thank you. Everyone here are not an expert, may be you are. We are here to know things which we donno and might ask such question which might be a lil silly for other. Please respect them too. Anyways thank you for giving me this info.


You are blaming me for being rude, but you are rude yourself by sarcastically calling me "expert". Did I say that I am "expert". There is a way to ask questions. Even I am new in this thread and never questioned authenticity of any persons' claims.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



zaback21 said:


> There is a good reason to question things. One should question, learn and research before making any decisions. And yes, those are not official data or such but people putting up numbers. So, there is a valid reasoning to question. Not questioning is following the crowd which doesn't lead to good often.


I said that the data is from immitracker, I never claimed the data is official. I even asked for expert's opinion about sample size.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Please help to estimate invitation time for my case.
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
> *263311 Telecommunications Engineer*
> ...


Hello Wingmaker, 

First of all, all the best for your expected invite in coming round. Secondly, I have couple of queries. One of my friend's wife has done B.Tech and M.Tech in Electronics and Communications. She has 8 months of exp in software industry and about 9.5 years in telecom. How should we process her application? My query is more about the assessment. I know Engineers Australia is the assessment authority. But I heard that they do assessment only for graduation. Is that so? And if so, who will assess M.Tech? Moreover, shall we even go for M.Tech assessment? Will it have any positive affect, like reduction of lesser number of years from work-ex? 
How many years of exp you think will be deducted by EA?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello Wingmaker,
> 
> First of all, all the best for your expected invite in coming round. Secondly, I have couple of queries. One of my friend's wife has done B.Tech and M.Tech in Electronics and Communications. She has 8 months of exp in software industry and about 9.5 years in telecom. How should we process her application? My query is more about the assessment. I know Engineers Australia is the assessment authority. But I heard that they do assessment only for graduation. Is that so? And if so, who will assess M.Tech? Moreover, shall we even go for M.Tech assessment? Will it have any positive affect, like reduction of lesser number of years from work-ex?
> How many years of exp you think will be deducted by EA?
> ...


EA assess both Bachelor and Masters if one has it. But the maxm awarded points will still be 15 but having masters almost ensure its AQF Bachelor and not AQF Diploma.

EA doesn't require work exp for assessment unlike ACS, hence no deductions in that regard. EA requires a good CDR instead.

But EA does optional work exp assessment if one wants it assessed before claiming with DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> There is a good reason to question things. One should question, learn and research before making any decisions. And yes, those are not official data or such but people putting up numbers. So, there is a valid reasoning to question. Not questioning is following the crowd which doesn't lead to good often.


Well, questioning without research, is simply bad practice. 

Spending 1 minute reading "about" section would clarify everything for the above person, however, he started to ask about numbers being genuine, hoping someone would spend time explaining him if these are genuine numbers without any desires spending 5 minutes on research himself. 

Thats just... well, as per me an inappropriate way. 

We see that a lot, when a member asking: "what is form 80" - without even bothering reading a post above, where it says what form 80 is.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, questioning without research, is simply bad practice.
> 
> Spending 1 minute reading "about" section would clarify everything for the above person, however, he started to ask about numbers being genuine, hoping someone would spend time explaining him if these are genuine numbers without any desires spending 5 minutes on research himself.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Thanks for understanding.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello Wingmaker,
> 
> First of all, all the best for your expected invite in coming round. Secondly, I have couple of queries. One of my friend's wife has done B.Tech and M.Tech in Electronics and Communications. She has 8 months of exp in software industry and about 9.5 years in telecom. How should we process her application? My query is more about the assessment. I know Engineers Australia is the assessment authority. But I heard that they do assessment only for graduation. Is that so? And if so, who will assess M.Tech? Moreover, shall we even go for M.Tech assessment? Will it have any positive affect, like reduction of lesser number of years from work-ex?
> How many years of exp you think will be deducted by EA?
> ...


Hi Sumi,

I tried my best to help, but do take my input with a pinch of salt.

First, I'm assuming B.Tech and M. Tech are engineering degrees, because usually engineering degrees are tiled Bachelor/Master of Engineering. 

For qualification assessment on CDR path, I believe Engineers Australia will only focus on the undergraduate degree, which is your B.Tech and coupled with your relevant working experience right after your graduation of B. Tech, regardless of the Master degree. 

I believe in your case, if your friend nominates Telecom Engineer as I did, and her telecom. experience is 9.5 years after her B.Tech or M.Tech graduation, she can claim all of them and have 15 points, as long as both degrees are strictly Telecommunications Engineering. 

If this is not clear, let me share my own experience. 

I have B.Eng. in Electrical and Electronics, and M.Eng. in Telecommunications. My relevant working experience in Telecommunications is more than 10 years. I completed my Master degree in part time mode while working at the same time. 

However, EA only recognizes my experience after I graduated with M.Eng., which is only 5 years for Telecommunications Engineer, no matter how much I justified that my bachelor degree also has relevant communication subjects.

They also provided me with an alternative, if I want to claim all my 10 years of experience, they can only give me Electronics Engineer, which I am trying to avoid.

Hope you got the idea.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chvarma80 said:


> Exactly! Thanks for understanding.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


No many have "guts" to say openly what you said and as you know truth hurts, hence the reaction.


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. you can pay later.
> 2. you can notify CO about the pregnancy and postpone the medical.
> 3. wife only if baby is not born yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, this is very helpful


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not expert but usually you pay fee for whatever person is there at the moment you apply. Now if your wife can't get medical, you explain what you said above to the Case Officer. Usually CO asks you to let them know once the baby is born and then you also pay fee for the baby and then undergo your wife's medical.
> 
> CO will let you know how to proceed so you just do whatever you can do at that moment.


this seems like the best course of actions. Thanks for the valuable suggestion dear


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidneysaad said:


> Thank you very much, this is very helpful


Good luck to you in visa process and soon to come parenthood


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> EA assess both Bachelor and Masters if one has it. But the maxm awarded points will still be 15 but having masters almost ensure its AQF Bachelor and not AQF Diploma.
> 
> EA doesn't require work exp for assessment unlike ACS, hence no deductions in that regard. EA requires a good CDR instead.
> 
> But EA does optional work exp assessment if one wants it assessed before claiming with DIBP.


Thanks a lot for the reply Zaback. 
OK. So, to proceed further, first and foremost, applicant needs to have IELTS (6 each) Or TOEFL iBT score. (PTE will not work here?).
Then contact EA for "Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" . 

Am I right?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> I tried my best to help, but do take my input with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot wingmaker for detailed response. I will PM you if I have further query.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> I tried my best to help, but do take my input with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


What about a person who had done his graduation and post graduation, both in Electronics and Communications? Degree states both, Electronics as well as Communications.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> What about a person who had done his graduation and post graduation, both in Electronics and Communications? Degree states both, Electronics as well as Communications.


Well, theoretically, you can safely nominate Telecommunications Engineer and claim all the maximum years of relevant experience.

However, the finalized outcome still depends on the qualification assessor in EA. I believe they will examine the content the courses, whether you have the "underpinning" knowledge on the nominated occupation, and whether you have applied those knowledge in your job, and must be demonstrated in all 3 CDR write-ups.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Well, theoretically, you can safely nominate Telecommunications Engineer and claim all the maximum years of relevant experience.
> 
> However, the finalized outcome still depends on the qualification assessor in EA. I believe they will examine the content the courses, whether you have the "underpinning" knowledge on the nominated occupation, and whether you have applied those knowledge in your job, and must be demonstrated in all 3 CDR write-ups.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Quick question: Will they call the person who gave me the reference letter or email him and confirm?
I am fine with both, just that I need to tell him what to expect.
Any other detail on this is much appreciated.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Frndz

If 1000 is the invitation to be issued then how it be divided.....does it has some percentage proportionate when compared to occupational ceiling....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks ! Print Information Sheet is a wonder. Now it comes up with my picture and all details of when it was submitted and everything !


FYI mate









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I did my engineering in Elec. and Communication domain but my experience was completely in telecom. EA looks for subjects that you have studied in your graduation and rlates those subjects with their standard subjects and the CDRs you have provided. You need to provide an evidence mentioning passing of all the subjects. Secondly, if you claiming points for post graduation then they will only consider exp after that and if you want them to consider your complete exp then you just need to be settled with points of under graduation.
So it completely depends on your case, you have to analyse the case which will provide hou maximum points.
And its better to apply as Telecom Engineer then as an Electronics Engineer.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I did my engineering in Elec. and Communication domain but my experience was completely in telecom. EA looks for subjects that you have studied in your graduation and rlates those subjects with their standard subjects and the CDRs you have provided. You need to provide an evidence mentioning passing of all the subjects. Secondly, if you claiming points for post graduation then they will only consider exp after that and if you want them to consider your complete exp then you just need to be settled with points of under graduation.
> So it completely depends on your case, you have to analyse the case which will provide hou maximum points.
> And its better to apply as Telecom Engineer then as an Electronics Engineer.


Thanks for the information Ankush.

Did you give IELTS as well? PTE score woun't work?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks for the information Ankush.
> 
> Did you give IELTS as well? PTE score woun't work?


Yeah, PTE will not work for assessment.
So if you want gi save money then try to achieve you score here in IELTS.


Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 75 pts makes it almost certain for July 12 unless they decides to invite like 20 people or less which most likely won't happen.


as of today I finally got 75pts.
:llama:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply Zaback.
> OK. So, to proceed further, first and foremost, applicant needs to have IELTS (6 each) Or TOEFL iBT score. (PTE will not work here?).
> Then contact EA for "Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" .
> 
> Am I right?


Yes. Except CDR is enough for EOI submission + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is optional. As sultan says one can claim the points directly with DIBP. But if DIBP doesn't accept the points claim, you lose the invite + visa fee.

Whereas Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment with EA almost ensures how much you are getting which is a good thing but they penalise a lot which is a problem.

And PTE doesn't work as you mentioned only IELTS and TOEFL iBT.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> as of today I finally got 75pts.
> :llama:


Congrats mate ! You will get to lodge visa on July 12 now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bulop said:


> as of today I finally got 75pts.
> :llama:


Congrats!!!


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*Withdraw Medicals*

Hi guys,
I intend to undergo medicals before visa application. I have applied for the HAP ID via My Health Declarations and noticed that I have a spelling mistake in my name. 

Now, I want to withdraw that application and apply again with correct spelling.

For the removing of my old application it says: "To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application."

The most convenient way to withdraw my application would be via email. It doesn't state an email address to send the withdrawal to. Can anyone tell me where I should send the removal notice of my application because of wrong spelling?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hi guys,
> I intend to undergo medicals before visa application. I have applied for the HAP ID via My Health Declarations and noticed that I have a spelling mistake in my name.
> 
> Now, I want to withdraw that application and apply again with correct spelling.
> ...


Since, you haven't yet got invited, you can create another immiAccount and do another My Health Declarations for now.

And can also do whatever it says on the current ImmiAccount the procedure to withdraw if you want and let it run its course.

You will almost certainly be invited on July 12 and having a German nationality (being ETA Travel countries), you are certain for a very quick grant if you do Complete Application. So, better not waste time !


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



zaback21 said:


> Since, you haven't yet got invited, you can create another immiAccount and do another My Health Declarations for now.
> 
> And can also do whatever it says on the current ImmiAccount the procedure to withdraw if you want and let it run its course.
> 
> You will almost certainly be invited on July 12 and having a German nationality (being ETA Travel countries), you are certain for a very quick grant if you do Complete Application. So, better not waste time !


I have took appointment for medicals on 11th June, I assume they will take 4 to 5 days to upload the results.
Is it okay if I receive ITA on 12th July, as somebody in previous posts mentioned that after receiving invitation we can't do medicals unless CO asked us do and allot HAP IDs. Please clarify.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> I have took appointment for medicals on 11th June, I assume they will take 4 to 5 days to upload the results.
> Is it okay if I receive ITA on 12th July, as somebody in previous posts mentioned that after receiving invitation we can't do medicals unless CO asked us do and allot HAP IDs. Please clarify.


No. You can still do My Health Declarations even after you get invite as long as you don't click Apply Visa button in ImmiAccount and initiate the process. Cos once you have 189 Visa application in ImmiAccount, My Health Declarations shouldn't be used/work.

And CO don't look at your file until you pay fee - nothing starts till you pay fee. So, if you want to be absolutely sure of making Complete Application, then don't pay fee till you feel your medical is up and cleared. So, you have 60 days to do whatever you need to do to submit your application. Though try submit asap. 

Usually Medical is cleared within 4-5 days.

Edit: In any case, do My Health Declarations now anyway and once you have the invite, take the letter and do your medical. You can do Medical after you get invite but before paying fee and starting the visa process.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



zaback21 said:


> No. You can still do My Health Declarations even after you get invite as long as you don't click Apply Visa button in ImmiAccount and initiate the process. Cos once you have 189 Visa application in ImmiAccount, My Health Declarations shouldn't be used/work.
> 
> And CO don't look at your file until you pay fee - nothing starts till you pay fee. So, if you want to be absolutely sure of making Complete Application, then don't pay fee till you feel your medical is up and cleared. So, you have 60 days to do whatever you need to do to submit your application. Though try submit asap.
> 
> Usually Medical is cleared within 4-5 days.


Oh! Thanks.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



zaback21 said:


> No. You can still do My Health Declarations even after you get invite as long as you don't click Apply Visa button in ImmiAccount and initiate the process. Cos once you have 189 Visa application in ImmiAccount, My Health Declarations shouldn't be used/work.
> 
> And CO don't look at your file until you pay fee - nothing starts till you pay fee. So, if you want to be absolutely sure of making Complete Application, then don't pay fee till you feel your medical is up and cleared. So, you have 60 days to do whatever you need to do to submit your application. Though try submit asap.
> 
> ...


I got confused after your edit. Please confirm the below actions.
1)I go to medical on 11th June.
2)If I got ITA on 12th july, I will wait till my medicals cleared in my immiaccount.
3)After "no action required" for medicals, then I will lodge Visa and upload the remaining documents.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> I got confused after your edit. Please confirm the below actions.
> 1)I go to medical on 11th June.
> 2)If I got ITA on 12th july, I will wait till my medicals cleared in my immiaccount.
> 3)After "no action required" for medicals, then I will lodge Visa and upload the remaining documents.


Yes.

In fact you can do your medical after 12 July if you have the letter with HAP Id. Then you can lodge visa and pay fee. That's what I meant in Edit part. Getting HAP ID before lodgement is the important part. Because, in 189 visa they will ask you have you done Medical already, if yes, then provide your HAP ID.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



zaback21 said:


> Yes.
> 
> In fact you can do your medical after 12 July if you have the letter with HAP Id. Then you can lodge visa and pay fee. That's what I meant in Edit part.


Okay, Thanks, But I have booked appointment already, If I miss this again I have to wait for 1 more week.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Okay, Thanks, But I have booked appointment already, If I miss this again I have to wait for 1 more week.


Doing early is fine. I am just saying whether you can do it later or not. 1 week hardly makes any difference when medical is valid for 12 months.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a query. Once one gets the invitation, and subsequently, lodges VISA, he has to submit Form 80 for all adults. And in that form 80, he has to mention details about education. My query is, my wife has done 10th, 12th, Graduation and MBA. Unfortunately, her all graduation documents are misplaced. Do we need to submit/upload documents for each level of education? We have all the documents of highest level of study. 

FYI, I am the PA and NOT claiming spouse points.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Since, you haven't yet got invited, you can create another immiAccount and do another My Health Declarations for now.
> 
> And can also do whatever it says on the current ImmiAccount the procedure to withdraw if you want and let it run its course.
> 
> You will almost certainly be invited on July 12 and having a German nationality (being ETA Travel countries), you are certain for a very quick grant if you do Complete Application. So, better not waste time !


I don't want to delete my ImmiAccount as I already have a couple of visas granted on this one. What if I don't do anything with the wrongly spelled MyHealthDeclaration and let it linger? I will just follow up with medicals on my other MyHealthDeclarations application.

What do you mean by ETA travel countries? Why would my visa be processed quicker as a German?


----------



## pavanvarma0217 (Jul 1, 2017)

i applied for computer networks and systems engineer(263111)
EOI date:04/03/2017 (189)

Can you please let me know when can i expect the invitation


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

RELEASE OF OCCUPATION DEMAND LIST BY AUSTRALIAN STATE /TERRITORIES FOR STATE NOMINATED VISAS SUBCLASSES 190 AND 489 

The following Australian State/ territories has released their occupation demand list for State Nominated Visas .	
Australian Capital Territory - http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/act-occupation-list
South Australia - http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations.
Victoria - http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
Queensland - https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

note that occupation list is subject to CAPPED once quota is reached, occupation will be no longer available for the nomination.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> I don't want to delete my ImmiAccount as I already have a couple of visas granted on this one. What if I don't do anything with the wrongly spelled MyHealthDeclaration and let it linger? I will just follow up with medicals on my other MyHealthDeclarations application.
> 
> What do you mean by ETA travel countries? Why would my visa be processed quicker as a German?


Non ETA countries are usually classed as high risk countries and more scrutiny and security checks performed before visa is granted. Like I have seen Syria and Iran usually takes 1.5-2 yrs for visa grant. One guy from Iran been waiting for 2.5 yrs and no CO contact for 1 yr.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi,

In Form 80, Section-F 'Employment' , do we need to give all employment details or the one which ACS has considered as relevant experience after deducting the few years of experience?

Another thing, if I have taken 1-month break between the employment then do i need to mark as 'Unemployed' and write the reason for it?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Form 80, Section-F 'Employment' , do we need to give all employment details or the one which ACS has considered as relevant experience after deducting the few years of experience?


If you send ACS Resume containing work experience, use all those . If you only mentioned relevant and nothing non relevant, and those non relevant has been paid work by bank and recorded in tax, then yes you better mention them all. Form 80 is usually your background check, so mention all except work like the month you taught your neighbour kid with homework for which you got paid in cash, you can skip that kind of work.

Anything recorded, mention it.



> Another thing, if I have taken 1-month break between the employment then do i need to mark as 'Unemployed' and write the reason for it?


Yes. I needed extra sheet for those. And holiday can take really long time with dates and everything. While filling Form 80, I wish I didn't travel all those places lol.

Also not to mention all the places lived.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

How case officer first contact works

Does it has anything to do it with Points. If case officer has been assigned 10 cases, how they will pop up in front of Case officer?

Highest Point to Lowest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi mates,

Where can I find my HAP id in immiAcount. I have been using this account for 2 years, do I need a new one for 189 ? And I can't find the Health Declaration in anywhere. I tried to find the information on previous pages but I couldn't, so sorry to be your pain.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> How case officer first contact works
> 
> Does it has anything to do it with Points. If case officer has been assigned 10 cases, how they will pop up in front of Case officer?
> 
> ...


If CO needs anything then they contact you. If you submit Complete Application, then no contact and they go straight to processing and quicker visa grant.

No, nothing with points but it can be assumed first come first serve policy.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ruantran said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Where can I find my HAP id in immiAcount. I have been using this account for 2 years, do I need a new one for 189 ? And I can't find the Health Declaration in anywhere. I tried to find the information on previous pages but I couldn't, so sorry to be your pain.


If you lodged any visa before, try look under them in medical section.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

You have to click "new application" and choose myhealth declarations under the health section. Once you filled out everything and submitted the application, you can see your hap id when you view your submitted application.

Found it?

Greetz from Berlin


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello, can someone please help me with app. time for receiving ITA:
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
EOI: 1st June 2017
65 Points (189)
Offshore


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Can someone help with providing a list of medical tests that are carried out for Visa processing..


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



Dgrover said:


> Can someone help with providing a list of medical tests that are carried out for Visa processing..


When you create health declarations and HAP ID for 189, It will give you list, However, for your reference these following tests will be conducted for 189.

Exam
Status
Clinic
501 Medical Examination
Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination
Required
707 HIV test
Required


----------



## pavanvarma0217 (Jul 1, 2017)

Please let me know the time frame for receiving application.
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
EOI: 04 march 2017
65 Points (189)
Offshore


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



pavanvarma0217 said:


> Please let me know the time frame for receiving application.
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> EOI: 04 march 2017
> 65 Points (189)
> Offshore


You can find out by doing some analysis in immitracker, Please PM me your number if you are from Hyderabad!


----------



## pavanvarma0217 (Jul 1, 2017)

hi chvarma,

<*SNIP*>* Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Dgrover said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone help with providing a list of medical tests that are carried out for Visa processing..
> ...


Thanka. What is covered under 501..Medical examination required..


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Frndz

My wife is Nurse. I am getting different opinions on Applying for Visa 190.

Victoria website says that we need 35000 Aud as settlement fund whereas many are saying that we dont need to show this amount for State Visa.Please clarify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frndz
> 
> My wife is Nurse. I am getting different opinions on Applying for Visa 190.
> 
> ...




VIC has it more as of recommended amount, not that you have to show it to them. Thats clearly stated on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frndz
> 
> My wife is Nurse. I am getting different opinions on Applying for Visa 190.
> 
> ...


Normally you just make a declaration when making the application.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

dear friends,

if this year the occupation ceilings remain same as the last year, what are the chances of getting invite with 65 points in anzsco 233511. 

any clue....??????


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Normally you just make a declaration when making the application.




Do they actually check the funds. I mean declaring fund is one thing and owning it is another


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Do they actually check the funds. I mean declaring fund is one thing and owning it is another
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They generally don't ask for evidence. Declaration is enough. But in some cases later they ask for evidences and you have to show static or liquid funds or assets comparable to same amount they have asked for.

You can declare funds only if u or your parents/spouse etc. are having funds and will give a declaration letter to you stating" They will help u with funds during your settlement abroad".
So, dnt declare funds until u r sure that someone will provide u declaration for their funds, in case of requirement raised by state.


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you lodged any visa before, try look under them in medical section.


I can't find the medical section in my previous visa application (visa 457). It is just not there. Can someone try to login immiAcount and have a look?


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*Pcc usa*

Hello,
Once invited, can I lodge the application without providing a police clearance for my partner from the USA? She spent exactly 12 months there. 

By the time I will apply for the visa, the USA PCC will not be here. There will be a chance the CO will ask for it or not.

Can I lodge the application without the USA PCC and reach it in later if they ask for it?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hello,
> Once invited, can I lodge the application without providing a police clearance for my partner from the USA? She spent exactly 12 months there.
> 
> By the time I will apply for the visa, the USA PCC will not be here. There will be a chance the CO will ask for it or not.
> ...


Yes. CO doesn't care how long it takes to process. Some applications been going for 1-2 yrs due to these reasons. They will process once everything is lodged.

You can submit (should else it will expire in 60 days) and CO may ask and then will wait till you provide the PCC.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

emp0mat said:


> Hello,
> Once invited, can I lodge the application without providing a police clearance for my partner from the USA? She spent exactly 12 months there.
> 
> By the time I will apply for the visa, the USA PCC will not be here. There will be a chance the CO will ask for it or not.
> ...


I would recommend you to apply for FBI Summary check soon, it takes 8-12 weeks to get, but you will need it if your partner indeed spent 12 months there.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, it's a great forum, I submitted my EOI as CIVIL ENGINEER with 65 points on 7/7/2017, can I expect an early invite, here I have not found a single civil engineer but still there r very wise guys so an answer is required, thanks


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Friends. Can anyone please suggest what all hospitals can I get my medicals done in New Delhi area. Also how can I generate a HAP ID before filing the visa.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Hello Friends. Can anyone please suggest what all hospitals can I get my medicals done in New Delhi area. Also how can I generate a HAP ID before filing the visa.


You can check dibp website about centers out side Australia. Generate hapid in immiaccount my health declaration.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Many Thanks. I have not created an immiAccount yet. Should I go ahead and create one? my EOI is in submitted state. How can I connect both?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Many Thanks. I have not created an immiAccount yet. Should I go ahead and create one? my EOI is in submitted state. How can I connect both?


a) Create an Immiaccount. Same account can be used for you and your partner. After that login and use My Health Declarations. Generate HAP Ids for yourself and your partner. 
b) When you are Invited, the link will prompt you to login to Immiaccount. That's how it will connect itself


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

*can i apply to all of the state for like south australia, victoria, queensland for 190 * ..i have 70 points


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi people, 
I'm in the same boat here, great to find others ask the same questions.. 
I would love to get some opinions here and suggestions. My current visa 485 is expiring end December 2017, so I'm worrying not to get an invite till then. I keep reading that there is a huge backlog for 65 points software engineers. What are the chances to get an invite before December? 
I don't have many options here, I could go on a tourist visa but I think I would lose my job, besides the missing income while writing.. any thoughts?

_______________
Code - ANZSCO 261313(Software engineer )
30-June-2017: PTE-A (65+ in All Sections) - 10 Points
15 Points for Education + 5 Points for Experience +30 points for age+ 5 Australian education 
1st July 2017: EOI DOE(65 Points) - 189 Visa/70 pints for 190 NSW


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Members 

Recently I have got assessment from EA as Electrical Engineer with experience from Aug 2009 to Apr 2017 still employed with same company, here the point is I haven't submitted any documents for skill assessment for may 2013 - may 2014 , only provided reference letter from employer 

Can I lodge EOI after Aug 2017 , it will be getting 60 points break up below 

Age :30
Edu : 15
Exp : 15 in August 17
English : 0

From May 2013 , I was employed in overseas don't have any SSF, EPF or Tax documents only visa for first 1 year CTA (Carrying Temporary Assignment).,but no bank statement took salary in cash and after that from 2014 , 2+2 year visa, I'm working as a consultant having bank statement as proof of employment and reference letter stated from May 2013 to till date

EA accepted that experience fully. 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

fingers crossed guys, we pray they make the lists bigger


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Experts, quick question. What other states can be applied for 2611 code? I have applied for both 189 and 190 (NSW) on the same EOI, on Feb'17. I have got 65 points for 189.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> Experts, quick question. What other states can be applied for 2611 code? I have applied for both 189 and 190 (NSW) on the same EOI, on Feb'17. I have got 65 points for 189.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




Check anzscosearch.com 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

First of all I would like to wish everyone for the upcoming invitation rounds. 

I would like your get your view with respect to my EOI case. Kindly let me know according to the new rules/trend what would be the time frame to expect an invite in my case.

ANZSCO: 261112 (System Ananlyst)
EOI: 65 Points
EOI Effective Date: 27/11/2016

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Experts. 

How good are my chances to get invited on 12th July with below details. 
65 Points, 
DOE - 17th March 2017
Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Experts.
> 
> How good are my chances to get invited on 12th July with below details.
> 65 Points,
> ...


As per recent trends possibly in August round.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

What is the chance to get invited on 12th July 
70 Points, 
EOI - 29th June 2017
Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> What is the chance to get invited on 12th July
> 70 Points,
> DOE - 29th July 2017
> Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


DOE 29thJULY2017 ?????


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> DOE 29thJULY2017 ?????


My bad Its June29th


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> My bad Its June29th


Chances are 50-50.. There are a lot of people in queue with 70, 75 points. Since your DOE has to wait clearing the queue of 80, 75 and 70 pointers of last 3.5 months, I think you will get your invitation on 26th July 2017.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> What is the chance to get invited on 12th July
> 70 Points,
> DOE - 29th July 2017
> Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


with DOE 29th June.
I think you will surely get an invite in July rounds probably on 12th July. 
12th July round will clear the scenario and time lines for getting invites.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

How about 263311 telecommunication engineer with 60 points. DOE- 10/05/2017
Thanks


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sultan- You are awesome. Your hard work is much appreciated.
Quick Question- Do I need the document notarized? or I can upload original scan copy without notary? I am from India


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Thanks, Sultan- You are awesome. Your hard work is much appreciated.
> Quick Question- Do I need the document notarized? or I can upload original scan copy without notary? I am from India


In case of color scan, no need to notarize.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Thanks, Sultan- You are awesome. Your hard work is much appreciated.
> Quick Question- Do I need the document notarized? or I can upload original scan copy without notary? I am from India


As bulletak suggested, go with color scans of originals

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Im expecting to get invitation within this month.

My wife is Russian and she will go to her home town for getting visa related docs.

She needs Russian PCC and PTE overall 30. will there be any other document she will be needing from her country ? I believe we will have medical check in Turkey and she will take pte-a also here. Pls advise if there is any other document she needs from Russia (except Russia PCC). we are not claiming any point from her profession.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

bulop said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im expecting to get invitation within this month.
> 
> ...


She can also get a letter of declaration from her college/university stating that the course she had studied was in English. Then there will be no need for appearing PTE A.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> She can also get a letter of declaration from her college/university stating that the course she had studied was in English. Then there will be no need for appearing PTE A.


thanks but her degree in the uni was not in Eng.

I just want to know what docs she need from Russia except Russia PCC.


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> As bulletak suggested, go with color scans of originals
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks both


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bulop said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im expecting to get invitation within this month.
> 
> ...


She will also need brith certificate. 

I think this is pretty much it.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Chances are 50-50.. There are a lot of people in queue with 70, 75 points. Since your DOE has to wait clearing the queue of 80, 75 and 70 pointers of last 3.5 months, I think you will get your invitation on 26th July 2017.


thanks for the info
My ACs is expiring on Aug10th.If i get in July 26th round will i be in good position to apply Visa immd?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> thanks for the info
> My ACs is expiring on Aug10th.If i get in July 26th round will i be in good position to apply Visa immd?


You can ready your PCC, Medical and all other documents before hand. And apply as soon as you get your invitation.


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi All, 

Thank you for providing such important info when required. Appreciate all your help. Heart felt Thanks !

Question:
I wanted to know my chances of Invite. If yes, possibly when - 
ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
Skilled -Independent (Subclass 189)
EOI Submitted date: 16/05/2017 (65 Points)
EOI Updated date: 30/05/2017 (65 Points) - Corrected typo in PTE scores.

I have read details regarding PCC and medicals. But haven't done anything yet. When should i start on PCC or Medicals or immiAccount creation ? Im claiming Partner points as well.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> She will also need brith certificate.
> 
> I think this is pretty much it.


10th or 12th mark sheets or school leaving certificate are also an alternative to the birth certificate, correct? because those docs have your birthdate.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

bulop said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im expecting to get invitation within this month.
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

wilpal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for providing such important info when required. Appreciate all your help. Heart felt Thanks !
> 
> ...


Invite expected somewhere in Aug - Sep

Start PCC in Aug end assuming it will take 15-20 days

Immiaccount can be created anytime. Its just that you schedule medical some 15 days before invite is expected


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

lowkeylegend said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> 
> Additional Applicant over 18
> ...


No 5 is applicable even if one is not claiming points for spouse and providing PTE/IELTS score as proof of English?
Experts please comment.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> 
> Additional Applicant over 18
> ...


Query:

10 Photo - passport size

NO specifications for picture?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sydd said:


> 10th or 12th mark sheets or school leaving certificate are also an alternative to the birth certificate, correct? because those docs have your birthdate.


In India only 10th marksheet has that info.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> In India only 10th marksheet has that info.


These days even 10+2 certificate has this info.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> These days even 10+2 certificate has this info.


OK, I did my 10th n 12th in 2004 n 2006 respectively. DOB is mentioned only on 10th marksheet.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> How about 263311 telecommunication engineer with 60 points. DOE- 10/05/2017
> Thanks


Invite on July 12 or 26. Get Medical and PCC done. Don't lodge without completing Medical and PCC.

Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Is it mandatory that DIBP always performs your employment verificationcheck even though we have provided salary slips/duties signed by manager by personally calling them?I am asking this beacuse my orgnaization(HR) is not aware that I am applying for PR beacuse I doubt that they will support me on this front.
Do they call organization or the number which I have specified on roles and responsibilities ?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im expecting to get invitation within this month.
> 
> ...


Did she lived in Turkey for 12 months or more ? Then she needs Turkey PCC or any PCC where she lived 12 months or more.

Others already answered most of it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Is it mandatory that DIBP always performs your employment verificationcheck even though we have provided salary slips/duties signed by manager by personally calling them?I am asking this beacuse my orgnaization(HR) is not aware that I am applying for PR beacuse I doubt that they will support me on this front.
> Do they call organization or the number which I have specified on roles and responsibilities ?
> ...


It's not mandatory but they do and they have been doing it quite often now.

Yes they will call your organisation.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's not mandatory but they do and they have been doing it quite often now.
> 
> Yes they will call your organisation.


Hi Zaback,

Once we receive invitation,please help me to clarrify below points-

1)Are we supposed to submit roles and responsibilities documents once gain which we have submitted at the time of ACS evaluation for all the companies or only relaving letters/slaray slips will work?

2)Do they call all the organization for which I have claimed points?

3)Do they call HR or manager (in case if submit roles/responsibilties letter) and what they usually verify?

Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> OK, I did my 10th n 12th in 2004 n 2006 respectively. DOB is mentioned only on 10th marksheet.


I did my 10+2 in 2008 and it is having dob


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

*65 Points*

Occupation: 2613
EOI Date : 18th March 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE/IELTS: 10 Points
Education: 15 points
Total: 65 points
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> I did my 10+2 in 2008 and it is having dob


I checked it again, mine does not have it. 😁😁


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I checked it again, mine does not have it.




Marksheets don't have it. Metric certificate does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Marksheets don't have it. Metric certificate does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same confusion but recently I got to know (while submittinh docs for marriage registeration) that only 10th marksheet has DOB.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Zaback,

Once we receive invitation,please help me to clarrify below points-

1)Are we supposed to submit roles and responsibilities documents once gain which we have submitted at the time of ACS evaluation for all the companies or only relaving letters/slaray slips will work?

2)Do they call all the organization for which I have claimed points?

3)Do they call HR or manager (in case if submit roles/responsibilties letter) and what they usually verify?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> Once we receive invitation,please help me to clarrify below points-
> 
> ...


Sorry can't help. Better ask on the visa lodge board.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi All,

One of the MARA agents has informed me that from 1st July to claims 30 points of age then our age should be between 28 - 32 is it true? 

Does anyone applied after 1st July?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of the MARA agents has informed me that from 1st July to claims 30 points of age then our age should be between 28 - 32 is it true?
> 
> Does anyone applied after 1st July?


I suggest you run away from that MARA agent as fast as possible. 

You can check here : Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You can ready your PCC, Medical and all other documents before hand. And apply as soon as you get your invitation.


Thank.But i came across some site saying we need some proofs of invite for applying PCC. Is that something i can start now itself?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Thank.But i came across some site saying we need some proofs of invite for applying PCC. Is that something i can start now itself?


U don't need anything. In PCC they just ask u the country u will be planning to travel or migrate.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Quick question, what's the difference between Skillselect account and ImmiAccount ?
and why would I need an ImmiAccount?

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Quick question, what's the difference between Skillselect account and ImmiAccount ?
> and why would I need an ImmiAccount?
> 
> Regards,


SkillSelect for EOI, ImmiAccount for Visa lodge.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> SkillSelect for EOI, ImmiAccount for Visa lodge.
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


I just figured out from your post that I filled up the wrong reference number for my EA assessment, I've placed the application ID instead of the EA ID !
does correcting this affect the submission date ?

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> I just figured out from your post that I filled up the wrong reference number for my EA assessment, I've placed the application ID instead of the EA ID !
> does correcting this affect the submission date ?
> 
> Regards,


Yes, but it doesn't affect your Date of Effect as far as I know. In any case, you need to make the correction else you will be invited with wrong info.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, but it doesn't affect your Date of Effect as far as I know. In any case, you need to make the correction else you will be invited with wrong info.


Done, date of effect did not change.

Thank you for your support


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Done, date of effect did not change.
> 
> Thank you for your support


Glad to know. Hope you will get your invite tonight !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Few hours left guys! Good luck tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Few hours left guys! Good luck tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I just hope they reset the cut off score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello house, please I just got a positive assessment with EA but didn't assess my work experience... I used my letter of contract termination as a proof of employment because one of my CDRs was based on my job experience, I want to know if this termination letter can replace employer's reference letter? Will DIPB accept this?


----------



## Ronakdabhi (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi everyone 

What time the current invitation round (12th July ) will start Australian time ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

When first round is going to happen? On Australian time?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> When first round is going to happen? On Australian time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I think 12.30 aest

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

All the very best everyone.. ?.Please post ur dates and points details after ur invites..


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

No ceiling update till now 🤔

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> No ceiling update till now 🤔
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Just few hours more, I think by 12.30 Australian time.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Just few hours more, I think by 12.30 Australian time.


It would be around 7:30 pm IST
11 HRS

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> As per recent trends possibly in August round.


Thanks karanbansal91.!!

I was hoping to get invited in July.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Waiting desperately..Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> OK, I did my 10th n 12th in 2004 n 2006 respectively. DOB is mentioned only on 10th marksheet.


I did my 10th n 12th in 2002 n 2004 respectively, DOB is mentioned only on 10th mark sheet. But that is alternative for the birth certificate?


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

wilpal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for providing such important info when required. Appreciate all your help. Heart felt Thanks !
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat too. Did not you apply 190?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sydd said:


> I did my 10th n 12th in 2002 n 2004 respectively, DOB is mentioned only on 10th mark sheet. But that is alternative for the birth certificate?


Yes, it worked for me in most of the cases. But, I am not sure about its usage in VISA process.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Yes, it worked for me in most of the cases. But, I am not sure about its usage in VISA process.


You can provide 10th marksheet as Birth certificate alternative in visa. My sister used same during her file.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Best Wishes Folks..


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

*All the best guys*

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, but it doesn't affect your Date of Effect as far as I know. In any case, you need to make the correction else you will be invited with wrong info.


Good luck Zaback... hopefully should be our invite day finally ....

By the way the immiaccount med issue got resolved. I am sure you must have checked as well.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

All the best buddies!!


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

sydd said:


> I am in the same boat too. Did not you apply 190?


I am also on the same boat.. but did not apply 190. hoping to get 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Just few hours more, I think by 12.30 Australian time.


It is 12 am midnight Wednesday as far as I know. Not sure where that 30 mins came from. Can anyone share the link of 12: 30 am please.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Good luck Zaback... hopefully should be our invite day finally ....
> 
> By the way the immiaccount med issue got resolved. I am sure you must have checked as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Well I am single guy so can't check, but its good to know its resolved. Apparently I need to retake 501 Test cos that can only be used once. So, only 502 and 707 can be used. Will get the medical tomorrow after invite. Did my another My Health Declaration last night and it apparently generates a new HAP ID.

Hopefully will get the medical tomorrow if I get invite. I will probably lodge end of this month cos not going to Australia before that.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well I am single guy so can't check, but its good to know its resolved. Apparently I need to retake 501 Test cos that can only be used once. So, only 502 and 707 can be used. Will get the medical tomorrow after invite. Did my another My Health Declaration last night and it apparently generates a new HAP ID.
> 
> Hopefully will get the medical tomorrow if I get invite. I will probably lodge end of this month cos not going to Australia before that.


Oh ok, good luck with that.

I have done all my paperwork..will try to file a complete application if i get the invite tomorrow and then direct grant hopefully .



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It is 12 am midnight Wednesday as far as I know. Not sure where that 30 mins came from. Can anyone share the link of 12: 30 am please.


I was talking about the email, as I have read in this forum somewhere that it takes some time to reach the respective candidate.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Oh ok, good luck with that.
> 
> I have done all my paperwork..will try to file a complete application if i get the invite tomorrow and then direct grant hopefully .
> 
> ...


Hello mate, what documents that you have prepared , a short list that you can share..
You are expecting 189 , when is the EOI date and what points ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello mate, what documents that you have prepared , a short list that you can share..
> You are expecting 189 , when is the EOI date and what points ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801

My details are in my signature, not appearing ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801
> 
> My details are in my signature, not appearing ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


At least I can't see them....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> At least I can't see them....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Not sure why...anyway

261111 BA role
189 
75 score
DOE 29th June 2017.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello mate, what documents that you have prepared , a short list that you can share..
> You are expecting 189 , when is the EOI date and what points ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


document list is shared on 1st page of this thread


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys, Best wishes to all who are waiting for Jul invites!

I have submitted my EOI on 22-May-2017 for 261313 with 65 points
I am currently stuck with below document, need help!

My spouse doesn't have a birth certificate, we tried our best checking with respective offices, but her record doesn't exist and we have got a certificate for that. 
With that NOC we approached a lawyer for applying through court. This whole thing is going to take some time.

I am worried that if I get my invite before that, would I be able to proceed with any alternate documents ?

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Hi Guys, Best wishes to all who are waiting for Jul invites!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22-May-2017 for 261313 with 65 points
> I am currently stuck with below document, need help!
> ...


DOB is mentioned on 10th marksheet and it is acceptable.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Hi Guys, Best wishes to all who are waiting for Jul invites!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22-May-2017 for 261313 with 65 points
> I am currently stuck with below document, need help!
> ...


Nothing to worry about. In the meanwhile you can continue with obtaining the DOB from the concerned office. It's a nice to have document in the future.

As Kunwar Ankush mentioned below, 10th mark sheet will suffice.

You can refer the below link from DIBP site which shows the list of documents needed.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

naveen10046 said:


> Hi Guys, Best wishes to all who are waiting for Jul invites!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22-May-2017 for 261313 with 65 points
> I am currently stuck with below document, need help!
> ...


i didnt had the birth certificate, i gave matriculation certificate which has the DOB mentioned on that, there was no trouble in this regard


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Guys...excited for tonight ? First round of invites to be rolled out ...


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Hi Guys, Best wishes to all who are waiting for Jul invites!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22-May-2017 for 261313 with 65 points
> I am currently stuck with below document, need help!
> ...


 I hope you can also provide passport as DOB certifcate. Expert please advise on this.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

kriadhra said:


> I hope you can also provide passport as DOB certifcate. Expert please advise on this.


Nope, DIBP accepts 10th certificate for DOB.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> DOB is mentioned on 10th marksheet and it is acceptable.


Found something in another thread that a birth certificate is mandatory for one born on or after 26 January 1989.

Did anybody face such issue while submitting alternate certificate for proof of birth?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

naveen10046 said:


> Found something in another thread that a birth certificate is mandatory for one born on or after 26 January 1989.
> 
> Did anybody face such issue while submitting alternate certificate for proof of birth?


That is for passport application in India, not for DIBP.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Found something in another thread that a birth certificate is mandatory for one born on or after 26 January 1989.
> 
> Did anybody face such issue while submitting alternate certificate for proof of birth?


But I think that rule is applicable in process of getting a fresh passport in India.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveen10046 said:


> Found something in another thread that a birth certificate is mandatory for one born on or after 26 January 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody face such issue while submitting alternate certificate for proof of birth?




10th grade cert. can be used as substitute and many members have done it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 10th grade cert. can be used as substitute and many members have done it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First of all best wishes and luck to you for invitations in this round.

I have received a 489 family invitation on 21st June 2017. But due to some reasons I wont be able to apply visa before its expiring date. So, my question is Can I submit another EOI in this round to extend validity of 489 family sponsored(same category).
I again want to receive a 489 family sponsored invitation in this round.
I know as per DIBP website we can submit multiple EOI's, but that are for different subclass and Visa's, While I am asking for same category and visa.

Help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Sultan, I have a 2-year-old daughter, Does she need medical too on the invite? I hope no PCC for her ;p


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

sydd said:


> I am in the same boat too. Did not you apply 190?


yes. applied NSW 190 as well. But im hopeful on 189.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi Sultan, I have a 2-year-old daughter, Does she need medical too on the invite? I hope no PCC for her ;p



Yes... all family member mentioned in EOI need medical to be cleared. I have 2-year-old daughter too, and I have done medical for myself, my wife and for my daughter too.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi Sultan, I have a 2-year-old daughter, Does she need medical too on the invite? I hope no PCC for her ;p


pcc not required for her, but she will have to undergo visa health check


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

hi all - 

my Details: under 261313 (Software Engineer)
points 65 for 189 - DOE 16/05/2017
points 70 for 190 (Victoria) DOE - 16/05/2017

Currently applied for Victoria, can you suggest which state sponsorship is better. Can i change to NSW (if its better choice) ?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

wilpal said:


> hi all -
> 
> my Details: under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> points 65 for 189 - DOE 16/05/2017
> ...


Depends on personal choice. A lot of people prefer NSW/Sydney because it offers more number of job opportunities. But at the same time, it is most costly city of Australia. Other prefer Victoria/Melbourne. So you have to make the call.

Alternatively, you can wait for about 3 months and go for 189 itself. You will have liberty to live and work anywhere.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Good luck for today's invitation round to all of you waiting!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

wilpal said:


> hi all -
> 
> my Details: under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> points 65 for 189 - DOE 16/05/2017
> ...


NSW 190 will be harder at 189, but no harm trying. You can try Vic, but if you can wait, I would go for 189 .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

wilpal said:


> hi all -
> 
> my Details: under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> points 65 for 189 - DOE 16/05/2017
> ...


submit one more eoi, for 190 NSW


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*

Does anyone have a list of translators in India accepted by Australian gov? 

The only form of id as of yet in terms of DOB i have is passport. My 10 marksheet is not notarised and i dont have my 10th certificate yet.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> Does anyone have a list of translators in india?
> 
> The only form of id in terms of DOB i have is passport. My 10 marksheet is not notarised and i dont have my 10th certificate yet.


Who can translate my documents into English for me?

https://www.naati.com.au/


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> As bulletak suggested, go with color scans of originals


Do colour scans negate the need for certified copies in all documents?


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Who can translate my documents into English for me?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/




Thanks. (0) results for india


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Depends on personal choice. A lot of people prefer NSW/Sydney because it offers more number of job opportunities. But at the same time, it is most costly city of Australia. Other prefer Victoria/Melbourne. So you have to make the call.
> 
> Alternatively, you can wait for about 3 months and go for 189 itself. You will have liberty to live and work anywhere.


Thank you sumit, zak and syed


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Do colour scans negate the need for certified copies in all documents?


Yes for DIBP unless Case Officer specifically asks one. If not in English, then translated, notarized and then scanned.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiliko77 said:


> Do colour scans negate the need for certified copies in all documents?


color scans will do.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi

Any idea what time the invites start coming out tomorrow? Just asking if anyone is aware of the past trend.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

00.00 aest


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea what time the invites start coming out tomorrow? Just asking if anyone is aware of the past trend.


12:00 caribbean australia time zone (aest)

19:30 IST


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> 12:00 caribbean australia time zone (aest)
> 
> 19:30 IST


Is it for tomorrow evening i.e 12th July OR today evening 7:30 in India? I thought Australia is ahead of us time wise?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea what time the invites start coming out tomorrow? Just asking if anyone is aware of the past trend.


Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Is it for tomorrow evening i.e 12th July OR today evening 7:30 in India? I thought Australia is ahead of us time wise?


today evening ... around 3 hrs left


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> today evening ... around 3 hrs left


OK. I wasn't aware its today evening. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kiliko77 said:


> Do colour scans negate the need for certified copies in all documents?



i will say Yes, for most of the documents,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> Thanks. (0) results for india


yeah, all Hindi to English translators are in Australia


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, all Hindi to English translators are in Australia




Well thats no good. What other option do i have? Will getting my documents translated by a lawyer would help?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> Well thats no good. What other option do i have? Will getting my documents translated by a lawyer would help?


i think people have done that in past, wait for confirmation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> Well thats no good. What other option do i have? Will getting my documents translated by a lawyer would help?


Many use online services provided by certified translators (i know few used in the US and in the UK) as long as translator is certified - it will work.


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Many use online services provided by certified translators (i know few used in the US and in the UK) as long as translator is certified - it will work.




So how does that work you upload the document and they will send you a digital copy of the translated doc or?


----------



## srikeek (Nov 19, 2016)

Have a question - is there any cut off eoi date for tomorrow's round? I submitted a separate eoi for 189 on Jul 5 as my first eoi is locked by nsw invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> So how does that work you upload the document and they will send you a digital copy of the translated doc or?


yes. 

They can also post it by post to you for extra fee if required.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

2 Hours 30 Mints left..


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> They can also post it by post to you for extra fee if required.




I see. How do check the authenticity of the document sent? Just curious


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> I see. How do check the authenticity of the document sent? Just curious


Its not their job to check authenticity of the document. 

They confirm that they have truthfully translated it based on the document you have provided.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi friends. 

I have received an invitation in June but I had a mistake in my EOI. 
Yet, to see the steps in the application process, I have filled some pages in immiaccount (I left it around 7th page 7/20).
My occupation is Materials Engineer , 2331, 60 points.

I am thinking about;
- to apply for a tourist visa, 
- go to Australia to contact the people I know there,
- if I am sure about moving to Australia, then I will apply with the second EOI.
In these stages, when shall I fill the second EOI? Or shall I wait for the expiry of the first EOI?


Notes:
(Expiry date of first EOI invitation is 20.08.2017)

(I am planing to go to Australia in August and apply 189 onshore)

(I was afraid that CO would think it is not fair to hold a spot in total number of invitations with 2 EOI s. However, in 189-EOI-June-2017 thread, someone had mentioned that Anzsco 2331 is not pro-rata so there should not be a problem to create a second EOI while one is active. But I have started the application, at 7th page?)


I will be happy if you can help me cauz the dates are very close for me.
Thank you all.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

kubaza said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I have received an invitation in June but I had a mistake in my EOI.
> Yet, to see the steps in the application process, I have filled some pages in immiaccount (I left it around 7th page 7/20).
> ...


Your signature says that you stayed for 18 months in Australia, yet you are unsure whether you want to move there..


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not their job to check authenticity of the document.
> 
> 
> 
> They confirm that they have truthfully translated it based on the document you have provided.




Okay gotcha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have done the health check for 457 in Dec 2015, then I have granted 457, and being living in Australia and working full time. Do you think they will ask me to do another health check? 

My friend who is on 489, applying PR now, she told me they don't request her to do another health check? 

Just hope if I can get away of this expensive health check (788$ for 2 pp). 

should we expect they sending invitation via email or have to log in sellectskill ?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Your signature says that you stayed for 18 months in Australia, yet you are unsure whether you want to move there..


I will contact the people in Australia for job oppurtunities. 
I do not have a certain job there waiting for me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kubaza said:


> I will contact the people in Australia for job oppurtunities.
> I do not have a certain job there waiting for me.


It is not a good idea to find a job before you get a grant.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It is not a good idea to find a job before you get a grant.


wow, i have a grant but no job...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ruantran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have done the health check for 457 in Dec 2015, then I have granted 457, and being living in Australia and working full time. Do you think they will ask me to do another health check?
> 
> ...


if health test required for 189 are already covered in 457 then DIBP wont ask for new tests,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey Guys.... good luck to everyone expecting an invite today....


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

1 hour and 15 more minutes to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> wow, i have a grant but no job...


You are scaring us man!  Are you already in Australia? How long have you been hunting for job now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> wow, i have a grant but no job...


You see, the issue is that Australian Market is very very narrow, if i can put it that way... so you don't have millions of companies to apply for... and getting an offer/interview without visa grant means creating bad reputation for yourself (assume you don't mention that you have no visa) and potentially create in a future inability to apply for that same company. 

With grant it is easier, just putting a nice cover letter saying: "I am planning to arrive by XX.XX.XXXX but if I get job offer I am happy to amend my plans and arrive earlier" will make a huge difference.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> You are scaring us man!  Are you already in Australia? How long have you been hunting for job now?


calm down friend, I am searching for jobs from India... i know it is tough, by the way OP of the post is intending to search for jobs first and then apply for grant...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You see, the issue is that Australian Market is very very narrow, if i can put it that way... so you don't have millions of companies to apply for... and getting an offer/interview without visa grant means creating bad reputation for yourself (assume you don't mention that you have no visa) and potentially create in a future inability to apply for that same company.
> 
> With grant it is easier, just putting a nice cover letter saying: "I am planning to arrive by XX.XX.XXXX but if I get job offer I am happy to amend my plans and arrive earlier" will make a huge difference.


this is a good knowledge sharing...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> calm down friend, I am searching for jobs from India... i know it is tough, by the way OP of the post is intending to search for jobs first and then apply for grant...


I am a lucky man, I got 2 job offers before landing here... 

I am actually writing up a document on tips how to get a job in AU (2 pages long, will ping you once its ready). All based on my experience... but i believe some tips are good. arty:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BulletAK said:


>


Tick Tick Tick ....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am a lucky man, I got 2 job offers before landing here...
> 
> I am actually writing up a document on tips how to get a job in AU (2 pages long, will ping you once its ready). All based on my experience... but i believe some tips are good. arty:


this will be really helpful. TIA


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am a lucky man, I got 2 job offers before landing here...
> 
> I am actually writing up a document on tips how to get a job in AU (2 pages long, will ping you once its ready). All based on my experience... but i believe some tips are good. arty:


Ping me too please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Ping me too please


Will do!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Will do!


If it is possible to share the doc on the forum itself, that will be superb. If for any reason you cannot, please ping me as well. . That will be a great help.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

Don't expect too much from tonight Invitation round. The Pro Rata occupations have 3 months of backlog so all invitations there could be 5 or 10 points higher than usual. also, I reckon it is bad news for all the other occupations

From about October 2016 to the final invitation round of 22nd June 2017, the non-Pro Rata Occupations have been getting invited at 60 points the very next invitation round - no real queue.

It is hard to estimate without the new Ceilings but assuming similar ceilings for this year and the fact that there are only 1000 places for 189 invitations, I work it out that invitations will only get down to 65 points for the non-Pro Rata occupations with an effective date of about 2nd July 2017.

The 26th July invitation round will still not see any 60 point invites - I reckon it may get to 65 pointers with effective date of about 18th July 2017

If the numbers stay at 1000 for each round of August 2017 then I project the 65 point effective date for 11th August 2017 will be about 7th August 2017 and the 25th August still possibly seeing no 60 point invites with a 65 point effective date of about the 25th August.

So the first 60 point invites could be expected for the 8th September round with the effective date of 24th June 2017 moving about 2 to 3 days each invitation round from then on.

I spoke to a Nurse today who says she had just put her 60 point EOI on the system today and she wanted to know if she would get invited tonight. I told her if the numbers remain low at 1000 per invite, she is likely to get an invitation in early December 2017.

I am hoping that the conservative numbers of 1000 per invitation round is just to wait and see how many Kiwis might apply and maybe the August rounds will be much more than 1000 each. But it certainly looks like no chance for 60 pointers and many 65 pointers for the two July rounds.

I hope I am wrong but I have crunched the numbers - with about 635 invitations going to the Pro Rata occupations at higher points, this leaves only 365 invites for the non-Pro rata occupations. with 3 weeks since the last invitation round, I reckon there are just over 1000 non-pro rata EOIs in the system at various points totals - so only about 1/3 will get invited in stead of the usual 100%


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am a lucky man, I got 2 job offers before landing here...
> 
> I am actually writing up a document on tips how to get a job in AU (2 pages long, will ping you once its ready). All based on my experience... but i believe some tips are good. arty:


Eagerly waiting for your post on cracking the first job.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

*a little bit of hope please!!*

Hi everyone!

I am SOOOO worried! I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on the 1st July 2017 for a software engineer. Can someone please give me an idea when I could possibly expect an invitation? Pretty please. I'm in a ****ty position, I am currently on a visa here in Australia and already working in IT, but my visa is expiring end December:drama:. 

ANYONE 

------
Software Engineer
261313 
EOI submitted: 1st July
WAITING


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

savkris said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am SOOOO worried! I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on the 1st July 2017 for a software engineer. Can someone please give me an idea when I could possibly expect an invitation? Pretty please. I'm in a ****ty position, I am currently on a visa here in Australia and already working in IT, but my visa is expiring end December:drama:.
> 
> ...


I reckon it could be December/January assuming similar Ceiling for this year - so it will be very close for you

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

savkris said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am SOOOO worried! I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on the 1st July 2017 for a software engineer. Can someone please give me an idea when I could possibly expect an invitation? Pretty please. I'm in a ****ty position, I am currently on a visa here in Australia and already working in IT, but my visa is expiring end December:drama:.
> 
> ...


Lets see how invite round proceeds, you can get some idea of invite by August 15th

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I reckon it could be December/January assuming similar Ceiling for this year - so it will be very close for you
> 
> Regards


Oh damn, so you think there is no chance before that? Any idea about NSW 190 invitations, how hard are they to get?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

37 mins to gooooooooo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

savkris said:


> Oh damn, so you think there is no chance before that? Any idea about NSW 190 invitations, how hard are they to get?


NSW 190 invites are a joke - you need Experience points and 20 points for English - mots people could get the 189 if they had 20 points for English

Regards


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am a lucky man, I got 2 job offers before landing here...
> 
> I am actually writing up a document on tips how to get a job in AU (2 pages long, will ping you once its ready). All based on my experience... but i believe some tips are good. arty:


If you don't mind please send to me as well.


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> NSW 190 invites are a joke - you need Experience points and 20 points for English - mots people could get the 189 if they had 20 points for English
> 
> Regards


WOW that is just ridiculous! Where did you get that info? I thought it was 10 points for English 

K


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 37 mins to gooooooooo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


75 looks good even with 3 month backlog of EOIs - surely you will get invited - some 70 points may have to wait another round or two though

Regards


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 75 looks good even with 3 month backlog of EOIs - surely you will get invited - some 70 points may have to wait another round or two though
> 
> Regards


We should know in 30 mins 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

12th July round result will publish immediately on DIBP website??
any other site to check the results??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> NSW 190 invites are a joke - you need Experience points and 20 points for English - mots people could get the 189 if they had 20 points for English
> 
> Regards


Thats not the case.

there are plenty of guys with 60 points who got invites from the states. 

however, for pro-rata occupations the points and requirements are dictated by the competition.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

You need to check your email or EOI. EOI status gets updated to INVITED.



visakh said:


> 12th July round result will publish immediately on DIBP website??
> any other site to check the results??


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

visakh said:


> 12th July round result will publish immediately on DIBP website??
> any other site to check the results??


No ..they take about 5/10 days to publish 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Can take a week or more for results to be posted on the website - you may just miss out this round due to the backlog over the last couple of months

Regards


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> No ..they take about 5/10 days to publish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Thanks all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Kind of worried about the invites, I have 65 points for 263111 any idea would I be lucky this time.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi

no chance in my opinion, if the invitation was on 29th March 2017, you could have sneaked an invite - but with over 3 months of 70 pointers and above jumping ahead of you in the queue - maybe August invitations for you

Regards


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

10 minutes down count


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

8 more minutes... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*All the best guys!*


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

How you all guys gonna check the result, only through mail or through any website?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *All the best guys!*


Start the countdown.... 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone got?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not the case.
> 
> there are plenty of guys with 60 points who got invites from the states.
> 
> however, for pro-rata occupations the points and requirements are dictated by the competition.


True that! My case is an example for this myth. I was at 55 when I got an invite from Vic. Unlike NSW, VIC goes by your skill set. A solid resume would get you an invite. However, there might be a lot of waiting due to the increased no of applicants. Good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

visakh said:


> How you all guys gonna check the result, only through mail or through any website?


check web-site, results appear quicker there than the e-mail.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

visakh said:


> How you all guys gonna check the result, only through mail or through any website?


Login to SkillSelect too.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> check web-site, results appear quicker there than the e-mail.


DIBP Website??


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Any invites ??? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Myimmitracker.com 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Login to SkillSelect too.


Hi All,

Will the EOI Status change to 'INVITED'. How do we check the status on Website and which e-mail ID should we expect to get the mail from?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Any invites ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You didn't got it ? I checked in to SkillSelect, nothing yet. Does it come later or I guess I missed out.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You didn't got it ? I checked in to SkillSelect, nothing yet. Does it come later or I guess I missed out.


Lets wait a bit bro... sometimes it takes 4-7 mins.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You didn't got it ? I checked in to SkillSelect, nothing yet. Does it come later or I guess I missed out.


Nothing yet... i was checking my mails..


For my age points.. I got the mail at 0015 am AUS time.. so maybe then.. fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will the EOI Status change to 'INVITED'. How do we check the status on Website and which e-mail ID should we expect to get the mail from?


You will see Apply Visa button.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Nothing yet... i was checking my mails..
> 
> 
> For my age points.. I got the mail at 0015 am AUS time.. so maybe then.. fingers crossed.
> ...


You should be the 1st one to get it, I am only on 65.


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

i'm applying for 2339x with 70points but till now no miracle yet


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

will i be able to get invite with 70 points. submitted on 22nd April for software engineer?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone got the invite ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Reminds me of the old days when we used to check results after semester exams


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> i'm applying for 2339x with 70points but till now no miracle yet


That's disappointing. You should get it before me.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

My Skillselect status just changed to Invited, thanks guys and all the best to rest of you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Reminds me of the old days when we used to check results after semester exams


Ha ha lol !


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

No luck this time, there is nothing in invitations.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sdara said:


> My Skillselect status just changed to Invited, thanks guys and all the best to rest of you


Congrats, can you post your timeline and occupation code ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

No luck


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 70 April 7 receive invitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sdara said:


> My Skillselect status just changed to Invited, thanks guys and all the best to rest of you


Congrats!!!


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Zaback21, r u also waiting for an invitation 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 70 April 7 receive invitation


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 80 points May 20 received invitation!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Zaback21, r u also waiting for an invitation
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes. But realistically mine would be around July 26-Aug 23.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

233914 75 Points 9 June 17, invitation received.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

joshyakovlev said:


> 233914 75 Points 9 June 17, invitation received.


Congrats mate!


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. But realistically mine would be around July 26-Aug 23.


Ur score 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone got for 263311 telecommunication engineer


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Congrats, can you post your timeline and occupation code ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Code - 263111
Original EOI 189 - 8th Mar 17 with 70 points
Updated EOI 189 - 6th Apr 17 with 75 points


----------



## valianth (Nov 2, 2014)

Code : 261312 (Developer / Programmer)
EOI Submitted 21/11/2016
Points : 70
Invitation received 12/07/2017


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

March 29 Accountant 75 received invitation!


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone for 2611 got an invite? The site is not loading for me. Looks like will have to wait.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Have u got anythinh ankush


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Ur score
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


65 points but DOE close to cut-off date.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

valianth said:


> Code : 261312 (Developer / Programmer)
> EOI Submitted 21/11/2016
> Points : 70
> Invitation received 12/07/2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accoutant 75 points April 4 received!


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Any invite for 261313 ?

My Score is 70pts 
EOI 29/Jun/2017

When can I expect?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> i'm applying for 2339x with 70points but till now no miracle yet


Have you got the invite ?

So, far only 75 pts from 2339XX.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

When did you update your points to 70 ? It is nov. then I think you should have got invite last year.
Correct me if I am wrong.



valianth said:


> Code : 261312 (Developer / Programmer)
> EOI Submitted 21/11/2016
> Points : 70
> Invitation received 12/07/2017


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 65 points but DOE close to cut-off points.


ANZSCO CODE? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> accoutant 75 points April 4 received!


Brilliant. Seems like Accounting is moving as usual.


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

No no... wow stress waiting here....


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Brilliant. Seems like Accounting is moving as usual.


Nothing for 2611.. not a single guy i have seen :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Have u got anythinh ankush


No 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

engineer 233914 March 22 70 points received!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Brilliant. Seems like Accounting is moving as usual.


with such high points... yes... its moving


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> ANZSCO CODE?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


233914 

DOE: 25 Jan 2016


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have you got the invite ?
> 
> So, far only 75 pts from 2339XX.


No. anyone from 2339x with 70pts got it?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Any invitations for Mechanical Engineers 233512


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

swapnilcnaik said:


> Anyone for 2611 got an invite? The site is not loading for me. Looks like will have to wait.


What site? Are u talking about skillselect? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations everyone who got invited!


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

I got the invite. 70 points 22nd April for 261313 Software Engineer. My special thanks to all in the group for helping and guiding me. I wish all the best to everyone.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2631 Network March 29 received invitation!


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

baldmonk said:


> I got the invite. 70 points 22nd April for 261313 Software Engineer. My special thanks to all in the group for helping and guiding me. I wish all the best to everyone.


congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

26131* moved to at least 27/04 with 70 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> with such high points... yes... its moving


Well 75 accounting moving for 70 cut-off points. But 70 points for 233914 not moving for 65 cut-off points. And 75 pts for 2611 not moving for 70 cut-off points.

It seems 2611 is hit the hardest so far cos its cut-off is usually 65 and occasionally 70.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

You got email or you checked the website ?




baldmonk said:


> I got the invite. 70 points 22nd April for 261313 Software Engineer. My special thanks to all in the group for helping and guiding me. I wish all the best to everyone.


----------



## valianth (Nov 2, 2014)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> When did you update your points to 70 ? It is nov. then I think you should have got invite last year.
> Correct me if I am wrong.


My initial submission was with 60 points. It was updated to 70 in April this year. The change in points was from taking the PTE exam and scoring max points for it. 

Advice for future applicants : PTE > IELTS


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> No. anyone from 2339x with 70pts got it?


You are the only one in expatforum I know with 70. What's your DOE ?


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> What site? Are u talking about skillselect?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


SkillSelect 

Its loading now. Status: Submitted. Looks like I will have to wait for the next round.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think 261313 with 65 points have to wait for August-September


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

Got the invite.261312 with 70 points, EOI submitted 10-Apr-2017. Best of luck guys.


----------



## PomForOz (Jul 3, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2631 Network March 29 received invitation!


Congrats kirk1031. How many points did you have?


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

And I finally got my 189 invite.... 
261313
75 Points
Applied EOI- 11th April


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2631 Network March 29 received invitation!


How many points you had.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Did not get. Might have to wait for next round.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

my agent just advised that I received an invitation 10 min ago. 
 now will be busy with next steps.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> You got email or you checked the website ?


First I checked on website and it was changed and after a while I got an automated mail.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Not a single invite seen for 261111 yet!
Congratulations to those all who got invite!arty:


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You are the only one in expatforum I know with 70. What's your DOE ?


EOI submitted on 06/04/17. my case is available on immi ID ShawnC


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant 75 points April 9 received!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

bulop said:


> my agent just advised that I received an invitation 10 min ago.
> now will be busy with next steps.


Congratz


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Seems like for 2613 it touched till April, Congrats to all of you guys... Since you have moved up in the queue, Im pretty sure I'll get it in next round


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

not a single ITA for 261111/261112??

Quite strange!!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> did not get. Might have to wait for next round.


anzsco?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> EOI submitted on 06/04/17. my case is available on immi ID ShawnC


Ok cool, thanks !


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone got invite on 2331* code?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> not a single ITA for 261111/261112??
> 
> Quite strange!!



75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

anamica23 said:


> seems like for 2613 it touched till april, congrats to all of you guys... Since you have moved up in the queue, im pretty sure i'll get it in next round


doe.?


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Did not get. Might have to wait for next round.


Hey me too. I nominated 261312 with 70 points. Submitted on 5th May 2017, so our submission date was pretty close. Maybe next round, let's hope, fingers crossed!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anamica23 said:


> Seems like for 2613 it touched till April, Congrats to all of you guys... Since you have moved up in the queue, Im pretty sure I'll get it in next round


Till mid april. 27th with 70 points


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> accountant 75 points April 9 received!


then why you put this 
2631 Network March 29 received invitation!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> doe.?


Date of effect


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Seems like for 2613 it touched till April, Congrats to all of you guys... Since you have moved up in the queue, Im pretty sure I'll get it in next round


what your points ? and DOE ?


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

261111 - not all 75 pointers getting invite i guess!


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.


Hi Andrey,

Has someone from 261111/261112 got this Invite?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

kirk1031 said:


> 2631 Network March 29 received invitation!




How many points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> doe.?


261313 - May 17,2017 70 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RUIS said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Has someone from 261111/261112 got this Invite?


yes, 
26111* 75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

is anyone still getting invites or should we wait for next invite round now?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Till mid april. 27th with 70 points


Andrey,

I see baldmonk got the invite for 2613* with 70 points & DOE as 22nd April. Do you see someone else with DOE 27th April?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Andrey


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> is anyone still getting invites or should we wait for next invite round now?


its done for tonight. Now 2 weeks. Wait.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Date of effect


Thanks Andrey.. But I was asking that person's DOE ..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*congrats to all invired! 

Wish you a successful visa lodge! *


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks Andrey.. But I was asking that person's DOE ..


sorry : (its late here... thats why! my badarty:


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

wait continuessss..... for 261313 65 pointers :bored:


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Guess I will get it too in the next round? 

- 261313 - June 5 ,2017 70 points

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

anyone who got invite for 263111 Computers System and Networks? Please mention ur point and DOE


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes,
> 26111* 75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.



But Rahul_UK183 with EOI date of 11-4 (75 pointers) is yet to get it!
So, this round did not even clear 75 pointer list! Seems to have moved just till April 1st week.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Congratulations to all those who got invited!!!

Please do us some favor, if you have separate EOI for SS, please withdraw them and give others a chance. Thanks! 

Again, congratulations to all!!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

has anyone received invitation for 2613 with 65 point?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Nope.



aminn_524 said:


> has anyone received invitation for 2613 with 65 point?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

It is funny. 2331 does not seem to have got any invites!... Have a DOE within 3 days after the previous round!!


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Received invite for 2631, 75 points, applied 15th March, 2017 (missed by one day last time due to ignorance of the quota left)

Thank you all for the continuous assistance in this forum


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> has anyone received invitation for 2613 with 65 point?


No. What was you DOE ?

My details are below
65 Points, 
DOE - 17th March 2017 
Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

How long is the invitation process from DIBP? mean starting 00.00 midnite till ?? Or within an hour only?

I'm still eagerly waiting for invitation for 2339x with 70points. currently only 1 75pointer got invitation.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

seems like most of the invites for the pro rata went to 75+ pointers for this round and few 70


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> No. What was you DOE ?
> 
> My details are below
> 65 Points,
> ...


My details are below
65 Points, 
DOE - 31th March 2017 
Category - 261313 - Software Engineer

what is going on? even 70 pointers EOi submitted in May and June, did not receive the invitation, Can we say that there would be an increase in cut off point for 261313?
Zaback please give us your view


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jmanojkumar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received invite for 2631, 75 points, applied 15th March, 2017 (missed by one day last time due to ignorance of the quota left)
> 
> Thank you all for the continuous assistance in this forum


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Is their any one from Auditor's profile who got invited? Wondering like I am the only Auditor here in the forum.


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

visakh said:


> Any invitations for Mechanical Engineers 233512
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




22 April , mechanical engineer 233512 , 70 point , invitation received 
Congratulation for all who received
& best of luck for others whom waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> My details are below
> 65 Points,
> DOE - 31th March 2017
> Category - 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


At least 70 pointers received the invitation, which means that they cleared 75 pointers. It is a good new I think.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Congratulations for all who received.

next step documentation part will be very time consuming and confusing for newbies like me.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

huunhon said:


> At least 70 pointers received the invitation, which means that they cleared 75 pointers. It is a good new I think.


can we say that they will clear 70 pointers for May and June, in next round, and 65 pointers could be invited in August and September?


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> My details are below
> 65 Points,
> DOE - 31th March 2017
> Category - 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


Not necessarily.. this is just 1st round for 2017-18 year.. 
but we can decide cutoff based on the occupation ceiling set for our job code 261313


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like no occupation codes got cleared for 60 points ( Obviously , excluding the prorated ones).

That means the prorated ones and other codes got flooded with 65+ pointers. :-(

1000 invites of the round for 65+ pointers. :rip:


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> can we say that they will clear 70 pointers for May and June, in next round, and 65 pointers could be invited in August and September?


Yes.. thats what is gonna happen


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> can we say that they will clear 70 pointers for May and June, in next round, and 65 pointers could be invited in August and September?


Most likely. Just relax


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Info as I got so far :

2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
2212:
2334:
2335: 70 @ 22 April 2017
2339: 75 @ 15 June 2017
2611 : 75 @ 5 April 2017
2613: 70 @ 26 April 2017
2631: 80 @ 6 April 2017
2633 : 70 @ 30 May 2017

Only 2211, 2613 and 2335 seems have made some progress.

2339, 2611, 2631 seems to have got hit the hardest.

2633 Telecom might go pro rata this year since last year the ceiling finished a month early.

If anyone knows more info, please reply.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

huunhon said:


> Most likely. Just relax



Relaxx.. is the only thing we can do


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

huunhon said:


> Most likely. Just relax


I have been involved in this process since 2016, even getting 79+ in PTE did not help me, how can I relax?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sub# said:


> But Rahul_UK183 with EOI date of 11-4 (75 pointers) is yet to get it!
> So, this round did not even clear 75 pointer list! Seems to have moved just till April 1st week.


My Doe is 29 June 2017.. so even I didnr get it.
My submission date was 11 April.

Now wait for 26 July :/ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Is there any 221213 external auditor who got invited?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Info as I got so far :
> 
> 2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
> 2212:
> ...


Zaback, at this rate, do I stand a chance for 26th July ?? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Info as I got so far :
> 
> 2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
> 2212:
> ...


OMG, 2611 hit the cutoff 75 ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

RUIS said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Has someone from 261111/261112 got this Invite?


RUIS any luck finally ? Or 26th July now ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I have been involved in this process since 2016, even getting 79+ in PTE did not help me, how can I relax?



what is your job code and points?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Zaback, at this rate, do I stand a chance for 26th July ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


To be honest, this round has been disappointing. Except for 2211, 2613 and 2335, none makes sense or to put it in a better way, lets hope the ceilings are not reduced for other pro rata than what it was last year.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*No Invite*

Hi guys,
Any fellow *civil engineers* who got invited? ANZSCO *233211*

I was so sure to get an invite :smash:


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> RUIS any luck finally ? Or 26th July now ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Looks like it's gonna be 26th July, that too hopefully..looking at the trend ! 
Let us keep our hopes alive!


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Info as I got so far :
> 
> 2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
> 2212:
> ...


HI Zaback,
2631: 75 @ 15 March 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> My details are below
> 65 Points,
> DOE - 31th March 2017
> Category - 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


Hi

there has been a 3.5 month build up 70 pointers and above, getting ahead of your 65 point EOI - the last invite being 15th March 2017.

Let's say 75 EOIs get added at 65 points and above each fortnight for your occupation - 5 at 80+, 10 at 75 point , 15 at 70 points and 45 at 65 points.

with 7.5 rounds of no invites (3 weeks since last invite) that would have in the system:

37 at 80+, that would leave 75 at 75 points, 112 at 70 points, all ahead of you (plus the 56 days worth of 65 pointers ahead of you.

I estimate say a 55 quota for each round, up from 50 last year. so the 55 invites for today's round would go to the 37 80+ pointers and 28 of the earliest 75 pointers - maybe 75 pointers up to mid to late April effective dates.

for the 26th July invitation round - if another 30 EOIs at 70 points and above are added to the system in the next 2 weeks, the following will be ahead of you:

5 at 80+, 10 + 47 at 75 points, 127 at 70 points.

So the 55 invitations for 26th July 2017 will go to the 5 at 80+, and the first 50 of the 57 on 75 points. So it will not get back into the 70 point invites until the first invite of August 2017 and will take longer before it gets to the 65 pointers again.

Regards


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I have been involved in this process since 2016, even getting 79+ in PTE did not help me, how can I relax?



You should relax. I have been in Queue for more than an year now.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> To be honest, this round has been disappointing. Except for 2211, 2613 and 2335, none makes sense or to put it in a better way, lets hope the ceilings are not reduced for other pro rata than what it was last year.


Indeed.. I am sceptic about 26th also now..

They definitely have reduced invites... probably halved.. 

And maybe too many 75 pointers came in just after the Mar 29th round... therefore immi also moved so slow 

Phew quite a shame I missed it because of DOE... anyway... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozielover said:


> HI Zaback,
> 2631: 75 @ 15 March 2017


Thanks !


Info as I got so far :

2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
2212:
2334:
2335: 70 @ 22 April 2017
2339: 75 @ 15 June 2017
2611 : 75 @ 5 April 2017
2613: 70 @ 26 April 2017
2631: 75 @ 15 March 2017
2633 : 70 @ 30 May 2017

Only 2211, 2613 and 2335 seems have made some progress.

2339, 2611, 2631 seems to have got hit the hardest.

2633 Telecom might go pro rata this year since last year the ceiling finished a month early.

If anyone knows more info, please reply.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

RUIS said:


> Looks like it's gonna be 26th July, that too hopefully..looking at the trend !
> Let us keep our hopes alive!


Indeed.. I am sceptic about 26th also now..

They definitely have reduced invites... probably halved.. 

And maybe too many 75 pointers came in just after the Mar 29th round... therefore immi also moved so slow 

Phew quite a shame we missed it because of DOE... anyway... 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Indeed.. I am sceptic about 26th also now..
> 
> They definitely have reduced invites... probably halved..
> 
> ...




You missed it with a 75 on 26111 ? :-\ . Next round probably. Unless something shady is happening.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> You missed it with a 75 on 26111 ? :-\ . Next round probably. Unless something shady is happening.


Lot more 75 like me.. not sure what is going on


Probably we will know once the results of 12th July are published 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

I think this is the first time in the recent times that no 60 pointer was invited in a round ( For any occupation code! ). :-\


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Lot more 75 like me.. not sure what is going on
> 
> 
> Probably we will know once the results of 12th July are published
> ...



By the time that is published, Both me and you would be praying for the next round!. They do it typically 3 or 4 days before the next round.


----------



## srikeek (Nov 19, 2016)

I got too. 80 points for accountant general


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Info as I got so far :
> ...


Bad news for 2633, but there ade very few with 65 n 70 in 2633.
My process got delayed because of my consultant, I was ready with my career episodes in January. He took one and a half month to review them. Till then all the 1000 positions got exhausted.


Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Indeed.. I am sceptic about 26th also now..
> 
> They definitely have reduced invites... probably halved..
> 
> ...


I know. Your one is so unexpected with 75 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I think this is the first time in the recent times that no 60 pointer was invited in a round ( For any occupation code! ). :-\


A civil engg at 65 missed it and civil quota never fills up ! I am not sure what is going on !!!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Info as I got so far :
> 
> 2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
> 2212:
> ...



Hi Zaback,
Nice work. I saw one post for 233914 with 70 points.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86865-189-eoi-invitations-july-2017-a-94.html
Member named: kirk1031.

May be he can clarify.

Cheers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Bad news for 2633, but there ade very few with 65 n 70 in 2633.
> My process got delayed because of my consultant, I was ready with my career episodes in January. He took one and a half month to review them. Till then all the 1000 positions got exhausted.
> 
> 
> ...


Telecom cut-off points will be at 60 even if it goes pro rata like 2334, so not too worry, Just invite will be delayed.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I think this is the first time in the recent times that no 60 pointer was invited in a round ( For any occupation code! ). :-\


Correct

It is because the 1000 invites is very low - with about 635 invites going to the Pro Rata occupations this only left about 365 invites for the other roughly 1000 EOIs in the system for the other occupations - so it was bad news for the pro rata occupations and bad news for the other occupations

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> engineer 233914 March 22 70 points received!


Are you 233914 and got the invite ? Congrats then !


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> there has been a 3.5 month build up 70 pointers and above, getting ahead of your 65 point EOI - the last invite being 15th March 2017.
> 
> ...


thanks bro for the response, but 70 pointer already received invitation , who submitted in March and April


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Bad news for 2633, but there ade very few with 65 n 70 in 2633.
> My process got delayed because of my consultant, I was ready with my career episodes in January. He took one and a half month to review them. Till then all the 1000 positions got exhausted.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kunwar ankush, 
We are on the same boat. Please let me know if you are invited.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> A civil engg at 65 missed it and civil quota never fills up ! I am not sure what is going on !!!



Who's that?.. You are on technologist code right?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Zaback, have you seen the 2613 invitations? only 70 pointers who submitted in April, do you think the cut off point will get back to 65 in next months?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> Nice work. I saw one post for 233914 with 70 points.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86865-189-eoi-invitations-july-2017-a-94.html
> Member named: kirk1031.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I replied. If 70 pointers gets its, its indeed good news.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks. I replied. If 70 pointers gets its, its indeed good news.




Hi zaback. Is the issuing of july 12(first round) over? Or are they issuing it gradually today?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Who's that?.. You are on technologist code right?


Yes. I am talking about Civil guys missing out on 65 points.

I am 233914.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who secured their ITA today and best wishes with their Visa Application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Zaback, have you seen the 2613 invitations? only 70 pointers who submitted in April, do you think the cut off point will get back to 65 in next months?


We hope so. 2613 moved as usual. So, hopefully it will come down to 65 in the next few rounds.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Hi zaback. Is the issuing of july 12(first round) over? Or are they issuing it gradually today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its over. You can still check in SkillSelect to confirm.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> thanks bro for the response, but 70 pointer already received invitation , who submitted in March and April


just showing the principle with estimated numbers - so in my example, I have either overestimated the higher points numbers in the system or the Pro rata ceiling is higher or a bit of both

Regards


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Correct
> 
> It is because the 1000 invites is very low - with about 635 invites going to the Pro Rata occupations this only left about 365 invites for the other roughly 1000 EOIs in the system for the other occupations - so it was bad news for the pro rata occupations and bad news for the other occupations
> 
> Regards




I thought the idea of pro-rata is to divide the invites per round into proper chunks for the pro-rated codes. :-\ it does not stand good if they invite 60 BAs ( 26111) for e.g. 
irrespective of total invites per round (1000,2000,3000..) .

When they raised it to 3000 per round, the pro-rate cap also went up from normal 60 invites (for 2000~ round) to 120. This has happened before. But if they don't do it when the round quota comes down, then that is absurd!.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> > Who's that?.. You are on technologist code right?
> ...


Structural engineer here. Looks like I missed it too with 65 points.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> We hope so. 2613 moved as usual. So, hopefully it will come down to 65 in the next few rounds.


Thanks Zaback, based on the what trend you are saying it moved as usual , did they invite 70 pointers in first round last year?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Structural engineer here. Looks like I missed it too with 65 points.


It is quite unexpected for civil though. But 1000 places this round makes it harder. Hopefully next 2-3 rounds will bring it back to balance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thanks Zaback, based on the what trend you are saying it moved as usual , did they invite 70 pointers in first round last year?


I never saw civil going pro rata last year as far as I know. Others can tell better who were there last year.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Congratulations, who got invite in this round 
Does any Electrical Engineer got invited in this round??
Please share time line

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

any invitation for electronics engineer 233411


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I never saw civil going pro rata last year as far as I know. Others can tell better who were there last year.


Bro, we were talking about 2613, you said it moved as usual,


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

please share the document once ready. Thanks buddy


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

*Multiple EOIS*



Heprex said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invited!!!
> 
> Please do us some favor, if you have separate EOI for SS, please withdraw them and give others a chance. Thanks!
> 
> Again, congratulations to all!!



That's true @ Heprex


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Bro, we were talking about 2613, you said it moved as usual,


Too many conversations and things got mixed up. 2613 is as it was expected.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

hi friends


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi

After the invite, do we click "Apply VISA" in Skill Select and schedule medicals via Immiaccount?

OR

Can we directly login to "Immi Account" to get the medicals done and then later login to "Skill Select" to press "Apply VISA"?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> After the invite, do we click "Apply VISA" in Skill Select and schedule medicals via Immiaccount?
> 
> ...


2nd option is fine. Do My Health Declarations and then Apply Visa.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Too many conversations and things got mixed up. 2613 is as it was expected.


Hi Mate, What is the trend with 2613? Didn't really get it?

I mean, who got invited with 70 points - EOI DOE.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Structural engineer here. Looks like I missed it too with 65 points.[/QUOTE] not a single civil engineer seems to have got invite even at 75 points


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Info as I got so far :
> ...


Quite disappointing for 2633. 

So with 60 points, lodged on 5 July 2017, when is the projected ITA time for 263311?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Zaback, based on the what trend you are saying it moved as usual , did they invite 70 pointers in first round last year?
> ...


 civil got invites with 60 points last round of June


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> civil got invites with 60 points last round of June


Looks like a tech glitch to me. First timer here, so don't know whats happening.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Quite disappointing for 2633.
> 
> So with 60 points, lodged on 5 July 2017, when is the projected ITA time for 263311?


Even I did not get it

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > Structural engineer here. Looks like I missed it too with 65 points.
> ...



Well, has all the looks of a technical glitch.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

can any body answer what was the cut off fot 233411 electronics engineer... i didnt get invitation applied on 16th june with 65 points


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Even I did not get it
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Neither do I.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me for expected invitation round for below profile

Code 261312: Developer Programmer
Total 65 Points[189] and 70 VIC[190]
EOI DOE: 12/04/2017


----------



## vigneshkrv (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on March 30 2017 with 65 points. 

My points breakdown :
Age :30 
Education :15 
English :10
Experience :10 

I will be losing 5 points on August 14 due to my age. 

Is there any chance I will be invited for july,26 or Aug 9 round. 

What are my chances. What should I do now. I have also applied for NSW, Vic, qld state nomination. 

Ur suggestions will be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > civil got invites with 60 points last round of June
> ...


 is there any such thing? I don't know about it


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> > Kamalc said:
> >
> >
> > > Structural engineer here. Looks like I missed it too with 65 points.
> ...


 maybe that's the reason that my agent had told me to check it on 13th


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

vigneshkrv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on March 30 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


You should get it in September ...


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Can anyone tell me for expected invitation round for below profile
> 
> Code 261312: Developer Programmer
> Total 65 Points[189] and 70 VIC[190]
> EOI DOE: 12/04/2017


Today's invitation round see a movement in 2613*. In your case I think it will take 2-3 more rounds to get the invite.


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

This analysis doesnt seem correct. Last year there were about 200 invitations for 2613 in each round. Looks like they have drastically reduced the occupation ceiling for 2613. I doubt whether 65 pointers will get invitations at least for next 2-3 months.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

No invite 😣

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## vigneshkrv (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi sumit, 

As I said I will be losing 5 points on August 14 and will be back to 60 points and will be out of the 189 queue due to the 60 points. 

That's my worry here. Don't know whether State nomination will save me 


sumitgupta22 said:


> vigneshkrv said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

scorpion24 said:


> Today's invitation round see a movement in 2613*. In your case I think it will take 2-3 more rounds to get the invite.


thanks scorpion24 for your response. any link to see current invitation results?? :smash:


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

vigneshkrv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on March 30 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


You are walking on a tight rope. Very difficult.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

There is only one person with 70 points in 2633 basis Immi tracker and he/she is the only one who got the invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Mate, What is the trend with 2613? Didn't really get it?
> 
> I mean, who got invited with 70 points - EOI DOE.


2613 moved well when you consider the number of people who actually apply in there. It is at 70 @ 26 April 2017 so it is doing as expected.



Wingmaker said:


> Quite disappointing for 2633.
> 
> So with 60 points, lodged on 5 July 2017, when is the projected ITA time for 263311?


That can't tell without ceiling.



Kamalc said:


> civil got invites with 60 points last round of June


I know, it never happened.



Khemraj1# said:


> can any body answer what was the cut off fot 233411 electronics engineer... i didnt get invitation applied on 16th june with 65 points


I think what has happened here is, the no of invite this year in July is 2000/month from 3000/month. And 2000 people were invited in the 1st round last year compared to 1000 tonight. So, 1000 less places meant not a lot of the pro rata could be cleared up of high pointers and hence why civil at 65 and telecom at 65 didn't got invite cos very few people were invited from these two occupations and occupations overall.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> > > Kamalc said:
> ...


Hi guys just came to know that on official website structural engineering 233214 is on short term list. That means I am not eligiblw for 189?

Other websites including AZNCOsearch about 1jul update still mention my profession on long term list. Any idea? Error? I even bought the 233214 report for 29$ last month which had it on long term list. So confused and heartbroken now.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2613 moved well when you consider the number of people who actually apply in there. It is at 70 @ 26 April 2017 so it is doing as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in this round they have cleared the backlogs and high pointers in other professions.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like only the pro-rated occupation codes got invite today after all.

Even in the immitracker. That does not make any sense. :-( . Or is this the new way!


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think in this round they have cleared the backlogs and high pointers in other professions.



The point of pro-rata is to weight down the high number of invites to certain occupation codes. If they are going to allow the entire 1000 to be filled up by pro-rated occupation code, it is as good as removing the pro rata! :-\ .

This has happened the other way, i.e, an increase in the pro-rata with an increase in the round quota. But looks like they forgot to do the same in the other direction!


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Do anyone know if any 70 pointer for 263111 received invite today? So far only two people on the forum with 75 points mentioned they received the invite. 

Thanks in advance for your reply!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think in this round they have cleared the backlogs and high pointers in other professions.


Yes, that is a possibility.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi guys just came to know that on official website structural engineering 233214 is on short term list. That means I am not eligiblw for 189?
> 
> Other websites including AZNCOsearch about 1jul update still mention my profession on long term list. Any idea? Error? I even bought the 233214 report for 29$ last month which had it on long term list. So confused and heartbroken now.


Its on MLTSSL at no 27.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

Check official before worrying. It always helps.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi guys just came to know that on official website structural engineering 233214 is on short term list. That means I am not eligiblw for 189?
> 
> Other websites including AZNCOsearch about 1jul update still mention my profession on long term list. Any idea? Error? I even bought the 233214 report for 29$ last month which had it on long term list. So confused and heartbroken now.


I'm not sure where you got that information from. 

None of the engineering codes got removed I think.









This is the MLTSSL! not short term.


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi 

Is there a difference between SSC school leaving certificate and SSC marks memo or is it the same thing.

What can I substitute in place of Date of Birth certificate??

(My name is spelled different by a letter in the birth cert)

Thanks


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi guys just came to know that on official website structural engineering 233214 is on short term list. That means I am not eligiblw for 189?
> 
> Other websites including AZNCOsearch about 1jul update still mention my profession on long term list. Any idea? Error? I even bought the 233214 report for 29$ last month which had it on long term list. So confused and heartbroken now.


https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
Go through the above link mate. Structural is on the MLTSSL list and you can apply for 189 and 190.
Goodluck


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks all for sharing the document. I was about the share the same information after I turned on my laptop to see the official document but you guys are great.

I got more confused as I found another website and the only website that specifically says that structural engineer: before: long term and now: short term.

Thanks again for keeping my hope alive, I think there is an error on the official website list table.

Good luck to all of us


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Thanks all for sharing the document. I was about the share the same information after I turned on my laptop to see the official document but you guys are great.
> 
> I got more confused as I found another website and the only website that specifically says that structural engineer: before: long term and now: short term.
> 
> ...


Combined list of eligible skilled occupations

This list is for 186 not 189,190 & 489.

So, no error.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just wanted to share the happy news that I got invited today under 189...


----------



## santhoshsp (Jul 11, 2017)

Any updates on 263111, so far seen only 3 to 4 people updating the info about this code.

263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

EOI- 13 April 2017 --> 189(65 Points)/190(70 Points)


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

yamaha5225 said:


> Just wanted to share the happy news that I got invited today under 189...


Congratulations!


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Any updates on 221213? I have not seen a single invite for External Auditors.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

vigneshkrv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on March 30 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


From August 2nd round may be..please improve english score else chances are less


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone
Received invite, thanks to everyone for their help so far.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

sanu90 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a difference between SSC school leaving certificate and SSC marks memo or is it the same thing.
> 
> ...


Secondary School Leaving Certificate is just a mark sheet with all info including Date of birth..you can use it...

Also you can use Statutory Declaration saying that your name is misspelled in certain documents, -- optional


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Does anybody have the link for the total quota /cap for 261313 occupation? How may invites was provided for 7/12?? any counts for that? i heard 75 invite is completed and 70 is ongoing..does that mean for 65 invite will come in next round??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Does anybody have the link for the total quota /cap for 261313 occupation? How may invites was provided for 7/12?? any counts for that? i heard 75 invite is completed and 70 is ongoing..does that mean for 65 invite will come in next round??


Check SkillSelect around 19 July.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Check SkillSelect around 19 July.


Did they release the Occupation ceiling for 2017-18 ?? If so, where it is published ? I dont see on SkillSelect


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

i tried in skillselect site...i couldnt find it  ..could you please let me know the steps to find? this is the link i am browsing currently https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## sunny_g (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys thanks for info. Got my invite today. Lodged in Feb but updated with 75 points on 1st July 2017. I have few queries if you can provide input.
1)For R&R letter I submitted one during ACS from my colleague can same be used or do I have to get one from my manager.
2) my wife got lymph node problem (non infectious TB)6year back and on safety side we took medication for 6 months and she is fully cured after that. No scar nothing. Kindly advise what will be equations of getting visa in this scenario

Many thanks for revert.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Does anybody have the link for the total quota /cap for 261313 occupation? How may invites was provided for 7/12?? any counts for that? i heard 75 invite is completed and 70 is ongoing..does that mean for 65 invite will come in next round??



Hi

How did you come to know that 75s are done ??


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

*System Analyst Point cut off*

Any idea on when to expect 189 invite for system analyst with 65 points??


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> Any idea on when to expect 189 invite for system analyst with 65 points??


Hate to be a naysayer but after today's exp I am not too optimistic about 65 anytime soon.

Wait for today's results to be published, only that will bring in some clarity.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*

Hi all,

Any predictions on when can I expect to be invited?
221214 - Internal Auditor
75 points
EOI DOE : 03.07.2017


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

True...

Occupation ceiling number is going to be very crucial now


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

I got my invitation today.

Now I'm applying VISA.

The reference letter I submitted to Engineers Australia needs to be updated with information on my recent promotion. However, it will not affect my points. 

I got the promotion on June, it is backdated to 1st of April. Since I applied to EA on the 25th of April, this information was not available at that time.

The letter that I have at the moment is correct, but it is not updated. Should I apply with an updated letter, or do you all think that the letter that I submitted to EA is alright?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Any idea about the cut off for 2613* in this July 12 round.....


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Anain,

Did you submit multiple eoi for each state?? does specifying any state has a disadvantage??


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Any idea about the cut off for 2613* in this July 12 round.....


It is 70 I guess. As per Immtraker


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> Hi Anain,
> 
> Did you submit multiple eoi for each state?? does specifying any state has a disadvantage??


Yes Rajat

Submitted multiple EOIs. I don't think there is any disadvantage in having multiple EOI. What we can do is suspend other EOI once receive invitation from any of the state.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

How about 2335 (Mechanical Industrial Engineer) what is the cut-off


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Any Telecomer got an invite ? 263311/263312

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## asifzia11 (Dec 1, 2016)

My student visa was refused and now im in AAT with bridging visa A. Now, if i receive invitation, could i lodge pr application. Some says i cant apply onshore due to section 48. But my rufusal letter, nowhere it mentioned that i cant apply further visa. Do you guys have any idea about this issue. Thanks in advance for kind advises.


----------



## Anbagdi (Jun 3, 2016)

Have u had lodged EOI in 2016 or 2017 ?


----------



## jayavardhan.9 (Jul 12, 2017)

EOI lodged: 21/12/2017
Occupation: Electronics Engineer – 233411
Points: 60 [ Age-30; Bachelor degree – 15; Master degree in Australia – 5; PTE-10]
NO INVITE YET!!


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ICT BA invite*

Hi people,

When can we expect an invite for ICT BA with 65 points? 
Please see my points split mentioned below.

Also, if anyone can advise me how can I increase my points. I am mentioning below the options which are exhausted -

1. PTE - Scored the complete 20 points available
2. Experience - They have cut down 4 of my 6 years of experience due to the difference in my education ( Engineer in Electronics and Telecom) and my work ( IT), though I have always worked for telecom clients. They have not even considered my MBA degree. Is this a normal norm?
3. Spouse points - My spouse is from Content ( digital marketing + Journalism) profile. I can't see her role in MLTSSL list. I can see her role mentioned in the state list but does her profile need to be a part of each state list, for example, i have also applied for Victoria and Victoria has their own list of roles. To gather 5 points for a spouse, does her role need to be a part of the Victoria list?
4. I have been working in Melbourne now for 5 months. So, I need 7 more months to get points for Australia experience.

If anyone has any other ideas to increase my points, kindly let me know :fingerscrossed:

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 65 ( 189), 70 (190)
Age - 30
Exp - 0 
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 20
ACS positive - 11/04/2017
EOI submitted - 13/04/2017 (189)(190)
Invite - Waiting


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi people,
> 
> When can we expect an invite for ICT BA with 65 points?
> Please see my points split mentioned below.
> ...


Hate to say this..but looking at the current trend, it seems 65 pointers with DOE in Q2 is going to be a tough task for this year... Huge backlog available for 75 and 70 pointers...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi people,
> 
> When can we expect an invite for ICT BA with 65 points?
> Please see my points split mentioned below.
> ...


To increase points you can wait(which you already know) for experience points or write NAATI test.. its a bit expensive and tough test.. but if you crack it as para-professional interpreter or translator (level 2) you will get additional 5 points.

More info here: https://www.naati.com.au/information/accreditation/


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

asifzia11 said:


> My student visa was refused and now im in AAT with bridging visa A. Now, if i receive invitation, could i lodge pr application. Some says i cant apply onshore due to section 48. But my rufusal letter, nowhere it mentioned that i cant apply further visa. Do you guys have any idea about this issue. Thanks in advance for kind advises.


Apply for a Bridging visa B, get out, apply for PR then come back later on.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Today was invitation round..

.anybody got invite.....I submitted eoi with 70 for software engineer


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

It seems they only invited pro-rata occupations?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> It seems they only invited pro-rata occupations?


Plus some high pointers from other occupations


----------



## sunmoon (Jul 12, 2017)

*189 & 190 Timeframe*

Hi guys,

I have applied as a Mechanical Engineer for both the 189 and 190 visas with 60 and 65 points respectively. However, it was stated that my DOE for the 189 was submitted on the 23rd of March 2017 when in fact in was in mid January. The 190 application was done through my agent in January for NSW nomination. In all I have three EOIs in the system with my agent managing one 189 and one 190 which were both logged in January while I have one that apparently states that it was logged in March.

Can anyone give me a timeframe for when I can get a nomination?

Cheers


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

darn it, i have a 77 in PTE despite having an overall score of 83.

do i need to retake again because at the moment i can only get 65 points (+10 points inclusive from PTE)? seems like for 261112 there are a number of backlogs and only 70+ has some good shots.

also, will it improve my chances if i go take 190 for Victoria?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajat1k said:


> Any idea on when to expect 189 invite for system analyst with 65 points??


with 65 points it can be a very very very long wait as it currently stands..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajat1k said:


> True...
> 
> Occupation ceiling number is going to be very crucial now


agreed. It is crucial the points can go up very high now. 

2 factors huge backlog and ceilings (and monthly invite number)


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> agreed. It is crucial the points can go up very high now.
> 
> 2 factors huge backlog and ceilings (and monthly invite number)


What about 2613 with 65 point, submitted on 30th March? do I have chance to get an invitation in September? Should I increase my point? since I have only few options that would be very expensive for me.


----------



## krsnasv88 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Krsna*

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 4-Aug-2016, (+ve) result on 07-Aug-2016
IELTS: 7 band
EOI Lodged: 12-May-2017, 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> What about 2613 with 65 point, submitted on 30th March? do I have chance to get an invitation in September? Should I increase my point? since I have only few options that would be very expensive for me.


Lets wait for another round and see occupational ceilings.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajat1k said:


> Hi Anain,
> 
> Did you submit multiple eoi for each state?? does specifying any state has a disadvantage??


Sure you can


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your expert suggestion. What are the chances for the EOI case below.

*System Analyst: 261112
Points: 65
EOI Date: 27/11/2016*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your expert suggestion. What are the chances for the EOI case below.
> 
> ...


It may be a long wait... activate 190 if you arent willing to wait.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Are the invites always sent at 12.01 am onwards on the day of the round like it happened today?

Cheers


----------



## vivekkallath (Apr 1, 2016)

Guys, I've submitted EOI on 23rd June - 233511 with 70 points, when can I expect results?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are the invites always sent at 12.01 am onwards on the day of the round ?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah.. they start by then... maybe 0003 mins..

I was remembering you.. did u get your invite ?

I didn't, disappointed. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi people,
> 
> When can we expect an invite for ICT BA with 65 points?
> Please see my points split mentioned below.
> ...


2. Seems normal to me. ACS does not consider/assess MBA for BA profession.

Increasing your Experience points looks like best option for you to increase your overall score (Specifically by increasing AU work exp to above 1 year).


----------



## saravanasathya (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All,
I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
Please help me.

Saravanakumar D, 
ANZSCO Code: 2335 Mechanical Engineer

EA: Applied on 10-Sep-2016, (+ve) result on 21-Nov-2016
Experience: 6 years (10 points)
Education: BE Mechanical Engineering - India (15 points)
Age: 31 years (30 points)
PTE-A: PTE-A (2nd Attempt): L71, R71, S71, W70;
EOI Lodged (DOE): 26-Nov-2017 , 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received: I am waiting
VISA Lodged: I am waiting
Medical: I am waiting
PCC: I am waiting
VISA Grant: I am waiting


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Experts. Need your advice. 

Does 190 visa follows the same cycle as 189 (twice a month) ? 

or is it random. ?

Thanks in advance.


189 Visa 65 Points, 
DOE - 17th March 2017 

190 NSW 70 points
DOE 8th April 2017

Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

*Invitation round today*

The first invitation round is supposed to go out today.
How and when do we know who got invited?

ANZSCO Code: 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

ACS: received +ve assesment on 13June
PTE-A: PTE-A (1st attempt Attempt): L90, R90, S90, W90;
EOI Lodged: 18-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## krsnasv88 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got invitations in 1st round of July which happened today?


----------



## coolgauravmonster (Jul 12, 2017)

*189 EOI Invitations for July 2017*

Hi experts need your advice

I have submitted EOI for Category - 261313 - Software Engineer. under 189 category with 70 points on 23rd may, when i can expect invite?


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

Any one with ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer got an invite??


--------------------
Phani,
ANZSCO : 261312
Age:30 pts
Edu: 15pts
Exp:10pts (+5pts by end on July 2017)
English:10pts
EOI 189: 20th June 2017
EOI 190 NSW: 20th June 2017
EOI 190 Vic 5th July 2017


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*

According to the updates from Immitracker ( see below picture ), can we assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation and some with 65 pointers.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



chvarma80 said:


> According to the updates from Immitracker ( see below picture ), can we assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation and some with 65 pointers.


This is for 2613 group. Contrary to the popular belief the data sample looks higher than 10%.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

mcphani said:


> Any one with ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer got an invite??
> 
> 
> --------------------
> ...


Many people got, but 70+ pointers.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017*

Not much data around at the moment so this table will update over the next 24 hours or so…

A few things to remember :

– There are only 1000 places for the 189s in this round. I expect this is lower than normal because DIBP have also opened up an extra pathway for the 189 visa for New Zealand citizens who have earned high wages in the last 5 years in Australia. There may be over 40,000 people eligible for this pathway and so this may impact the 189s available through the points tested 189 visa. At least until DIBP see how many applications they receive from NZ citizens.
– There has been a very large backlog of new EOIs in ALL occupations that have built up in April, May and June 2017, not just Pro Rata occupations. And so the invitation mark is and will continue to be artificially high in many occupations for maybe the 1-3 months
– Those applicants at 60 and 65 points in NON Pro-rata occupations may miss out for a round or two as a result also. We have not seen any 60/65 point invitations in any occupation yet
– We have not seen the new 2017/18 Occupational ceiling numbers anywhere still. We, like everyone, are badgering DIBP to release these. There is no excuse now that they have actually invited the first round of places as they clearly know their numbers.

Ok here is what we have so far. If you have any credible EOI invitation dates more recent than this at the same or lower points, please email us at [email protected] and we can look at updating the table.

This is the lowest point total and most recent invitation date we have for the following pro rata occupations

2211 Accountant 75 – 09/04/2017
2212 Auditor (no figures)
2334 Electronics Engineer 75 – 23/05/2017
2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 – 01/06/2017
2330 Other Engineering Professionals 75 – 04/07/2017
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 – 05/07/2017
2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 26/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 80 – 06/04/2018

Source: http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-july-12th-2017/


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> This is for 2613 group. Contrary to the popular belief the data sample looks higher than 10%.


Hi chvarma80,

Can you please let us know the source of the above picture. 

The number looks positive..   :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



saibaba456 said:


> Hi chvarma80,
> 
> Can you please let us know the source of the above picture.
> 
> The number looks positive..   :fingerscrossed:


Bhayya! I analyzed it from Immitracker.

If there are less than 5 people added above 70 points till next round, We can assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation.

How many points you got?


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Strange you didnt get. I know a 75 pointer getting an invite for DOE 5 July. You lodged prior to this date.


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Bhayya! I analyzed it from Immitracker.
> 
> If there are less than 5 people added above 70 points till next round, We can assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation.
> 
> How many points you got?


Below are my details. 

189 Visa 65 Points, 
DOE - 17th March 2017 

190 NSW 70 points
DOE 8th April 2017

Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



chvarma80 said:


> According to the updates from Immitracker ( see below picture ), can we assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation and some with 65 pointers.


If 33 people from immitracker got the invitation, I believe total 150-200 would have got the invitation overall.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017*
> 
> Not much data around at the moment so this table will update over the next 24 hours or so…
> 
> ...



agree with the 60/65 thing about non pro rata occupations


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who got invited, Good luck for visa filing, tips on page 1


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



saibaba456 said:


> Below are my details.
> 
> 189 Visa 65 Points,
> DOE - 17th March 2017
> ...


Typically there are 25 members ahead of you when we compare EOI date.
We can assume 100-150 members overall.
So my guess is August 2nd round, unless lot of people with above 65 marks launch their EOIs. Best of luck!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> *Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017*
> 
> Not much data around at the moment so this table will update over the next 24 hours or so…
> 
> ...


Thanks.. 2611 is wrong.. should be 5th April probably...not 5th july

I have a 29th June DOE, not invited yet.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> *Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017*
> 
> Not much data around at the moment so this table will update over the next 24 hours or so…
> 
> ...


The info about 2631 Computer Network Professionals is wrong. As per Sdara's update in Forum he got 75 points and in Immiaccount 80. I assume 75 must be correct. In Immiaccount he must have added 5 points for state by mistake.

Sdara Sdara is offline 
New Member
Join Date: Feb 2017
Location: Singapore
Posts: 28 
Rep Power: 0 
Sdara is on a distinguished road
16 likes received
7 likes given 

Users Flag! Originally from singapore. Users Flag! Expat in australia. 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sdara View Post 
All the best guys...much awaited round for many of us in 263111 code which froze for long time.... 

Got the invite...hurray 

----
Code - 263111
Original EOI 189 - 8th Mar 17 with 70 points
Updated EOI 189 - 6th Apr 17 with 75 points


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thanks.. 2611 is wrong.. should be 5th April probably...not 5th july
> 
> I have a 29th June DOE, not invited yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Please write them the same to iscah. Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ozielover said:


> The info about 2631 Computer Network Professionals is wrong. As per Sdara's update in Forum he got 75 points and in Immiaccount 80. I assume 75 must be correct. In Immiaccount he must have added 5 points for state by mistake.
> 
> Sdara Sdara is offline
> New Member
> ...


Please write them the same to iscah. Thanks.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Please write them the same at [email protected]. Thanks.


Already done ..

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Any updates on 221213? I have not seen a single invite for External Auditors.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Please post your details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tion-auditors-2212-group-1st-july-2017-a.html


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any predictions on when can I expect to be invited?
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> ...


Please post your details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tion-auditors-2212-group-1st-july-2017-a.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Did they release the Occupation ceiling for 2017-18 ?? If so, where it is published ? I dont see on SkillSelect


Check SkillSelect around 19 July for that too.


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Typically there are 25 members ahead of you when we compare EOI date.
> We can assume 100-150 members overall.
> So my guess is August 2nd round, unless lot of people with above 65 marks launch their EOIs. Best of luck!


Can you help me with expected date of invite?

ANZCO Code: 261313
Visa type: 189
Total Points: 65
DOE: 05th-July-2017


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



aps26 said:


> Can you help me with expected date of invite?
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Visa type: 189
> ...


There will be at least 1200 to 1500 candidates before you. I guess 6 to 7 rounds minimum.


----------



## leywes (Jul 12, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> *Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017*
> 
> Not much data around at the moment so this table will update over the next 24 hours or so…
> 
> ...


One of the Chinese sources said someone lodged their EOI on 11/07/2017 with 80 points got their invitation for Auditor.


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi All,

Sorry for the late update, I got an invite.. 
See details in signature.
Shall be updating immitracker soon.

Congratulations to everyone who got an invite and best of luck to the others!
This group has been awesome..

Cheers!

------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75
PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
ACS positive - 23/05/2017
EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
ITA - 12/07/2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Soi (Jul 4, 2017)

*Still Waiting*

Hi,

I have not got an invite yet.

ANZCO Code: 261312
Visa type: 189
Total Points: 70
DOE: 26th-Apr-2017

Could someone please give an idea on an expected date of invitation.

Thanks!


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

Soi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not got an invite yet.
> 
> ...


You should definitely get in next round. I have seen in immitracker with DOE 26-04-2017 0 points got an invite. You just missed an invite by tiny time margin.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

im re-joining the wait, all the best to us!


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



Soi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not got an invite yet.
> 
> ...


26-04-2017 was cut off date for last round. You may have missed by hours. Next round sure!


----------



## Soi (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks a lot, kriadhra! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

It's good to know that things have finally started rolling for this year (17-18).
Congratulation to everyone who has made it through on the 1st round.

Hi Soi looking at the trend yours should be picked on 26th July 2017.

I have a bit inferior case then Soi's with below info:

ANZCO Code: 261312
Visa type: 189
Total Points: 65
DOE: 28th-Apr-2017

Can someone please let me know about the wait time?

Regards,
Arup


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I may sound a pessimist here, but I think next round will also be like the first one.
Available 1000 positions will be distributed among people under pro rata occupations and few high pointers from other occupation codes. Again, we will see fewer 65 and no invites for 60 pointers.


----------



## Soi (Jul 4, 2017)

kriadhra said:


> You should definitely get in next round. I have seen in immitracker with DOE 26-04-2017 0 points got an invite. You just missed an invite by tiny time margin.


I see that you have already done your medical test before getting the invite.
Could you pls tell me how you went about it.
I read somewhere that the medical test results are directly sent by the labs to the immigration officer. So a bit confused on how you did it pre-invite.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Check SkillSelect around 19 July for that too.


Matey... 2611 DOE moved to May 2017... hopefully I should get lucky on 26th
))))

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soi (Jul 4, 2017)

Another query -
I am the primary applicant for the visa and i am NOT claiming partner points.
However, my husband did his Masters in Australia and so was there for about 2 years.
I believe this means he will need to get a PCC from there?
Could anyone who has done the same please give me some guidance on how to go about it and on how long the process would take.

ANZCO Code: 261312
Visa type: 189
Total Points: 70
DOE: 26th-Apr-2017
Awaiting invite


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

I think I made a blunder in my EOI. 

If my ACS assessment says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

_I started working in April 2008_
Should I submit EOI with experience starting from April 2010, or April 2008?

Please help clarify. I will change my EOI accordingly.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

makp said:


> I think I made a blunder in my EOI.
> 
> If my ACS assessment says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> ...


Definitely you should submit your EOI with experience starting from *April 2010*.

I had the same problem. The first two years of my work weren't counted to my experience by ACS. The same should be in the EOI. Basically EOI and ACS result should reflect more or less the same information.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

makp said:


> I think I made a blunder in my EOI.
> 
> If my ACS assessment says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> ...


Hi makp,

Ideally, you should make two entries in your EOI.

1. One from the day you started working. (For eg: here it is mentioned as April 2008).
and mark that experience as "NON-RELEVANT". Select "NO" for the relevant experience button.
This will be from the day you started until ACS assessed your experience as relevant. So, it should be from April 2008 to April 2010.

2. From 1st May 2010, you can fill your experience as relevant until the day you worked for this job.
Note: If you are still working for this same job then leave END Date as BLANK. System will auto calculate your points.


Experts, can pls correct if I missed out anything here.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi makp,
> 
> Ideally, you should make two entries in your EOI.
> 
> ...



Thanks! By marking experience as non-relevant you mean answer no to this question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?". That's the only field that could relate to this.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

mcphani said:


> Any one with ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer got an invite??
> 
> 
> --------------------
> ...


Just for your information. Even if you have +5 points to you experience by end of July 2017, you need to get new reference letter, make new skill assessment by ACS and update EOI. 

If you only update the EOI, without new skill assessment, it will be refused by the officer later. and you will miss your chance.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

makp said:


> Thanks! By marking experience as non-relevant you mean answer no to this question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?". That's the only field that could relate to this.


Yes, absolutely. That's what I meant.

From what I know, we should mention all our work experiences in the EOI marked as related or Non-related based upon the outcome of the assessment.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Guys please tell me when to expect an invite with the following details:

ANZCO Code: 261312
Visa type: 189
Total Points: 65
DOE: 28th-Apr-2017

Regards,
Arup


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Yes, absolutely. That's what I meant.
> 
> From what I know, we should mention all our work experiences in the EOI marked as related or Non-related based upon the outcome of the assessment.


Hi makp,

You can also refer the below thread.

ACS Processing timelines April 2017 

Read thru this thread. Especially, page 23 on wards. You fill find more details about your query. 
This will make you feel even better.

Good Luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Matey... 2611 DOE moved to May 2017... hopefully I should get lucky on 26th
> ))))
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's great news. Hope you will get it. At this point, its hard to tell anything. DIBP reducing their invite by 1000 is affecting everyone.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi makp,
> 
> You can also refer the below thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks GuruBhai! 

I think I was high on some quality weed the night I submitted EOI. Another mistake - I stated my current experience start year as 2017 instead of 2011. That gave me 70 points. 

Now updated EOI, and have 75 points. I think the EOI updated today will go back to the end of queue right. Can I expect the invite in next round?


----------



## bee11 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Experts,


I applied EOI for both 189 and 190 and I already got invitation for 190 which will be valid till 13th August. 

My question is will i get invited for 189 as I have already received 190 Invitation??
Does EOI gets locked after one invitation and no further invitation will be made on my EOI  ???

Help needed.

Developer Programmer 261312
189 - 70 points (Age 30, PTE 10, study+ regional -25, experience - 5)
190- 75 points (Invitation received not yet applied for visa)
EOI DOE - 23/04/2017


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's great news. Hope you will get it. At this point, its hard to tell anything. DIBP reducing their invite by 1000 is affecting everyone.


Yeah ..results should help 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi mates!

Anyone who can advise when can I get invited? Do i still have a chance? I have an agent but i dont get any response which makes me feel more disappointed. Been waiting for so long here. 

ANSZCO code: 233914 engineering technologist
EOI date: 17-Feb-2017
Score point: 65
Visa type: 189


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

bee11 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> I applied EOI for both 189 and 190 and I already got invitation for 190 which will be valid till 13th August.
> ...


If it is just 1 EOI for both 189 and 190, your EOI will be freezed as soon as you get invite from DIBP.

Already 70 pointers for 2613 are cleared till 26.04.2017. And if you have not got 189 invite yet, I am sure you will not get now. 

Go ahead with your 190..


----------



## bee11 (Jul 3, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> If it is just 1 EOI for both 189 and 190, your EOI will be freezed as soon as you get invite from DIBP.
> 
> Already 70 pointers for 2613 are cleared till 26.04.2017. And if you have not got 189 invite yet, I am sure you will not get now.
> 
> Go ahead with your 190..


Can I apply new EOI for 189 ??

I dont want to go for 190 as I don't want to stay here. I shouldn't have applied for 190  .

If i apply new one, when can I expect the invitation ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

bee11 said:


> Can I apply new EOI for 189 ??
> 
> I dont want to go for 190 as I don't want to stay here. I shouldn't have applied for 190  .
> 
> If i apply new one, when can I expect the invitation ?


Looking at the trend, you should apply for the invitation you got. Otherwise wait for another round or atleast 19th then the picture will be more clear. 
I have read it somewhere that processing is faster in case of state nomination.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

bee11 said:


> Can I apply new EOI for 189 ??
> 
> I dont want to go for 190 as I don't want to stay here. I shouldn't have applied for 190  .
> 
> If i apply new one, when can I expect the invitation ?


I am not sure about the consequences for that.. be sure before you let go the opportunity you have in hand.. 

Do you know that you robbed someone's dream? Your 190 invite could have made life for someone else..


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

anindita07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
> See details in signature.
> ...



Since an ICT business analyst got an invite at 75 points in 1st round itself, can we predict that people with 65 points may get invite during Nov/Dec 2017 ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Soi said:


> Another query -
> I am the primary applicant for the visa and i am NOT claiming partner points.
> However, my husband did his Masters in Australia and so was there for about 2 years.
> I believe this means he will need to get a PCC from there?
> ...


Apply online in AFP site for AFP-NPC 
It will take approximately between 10-20 days.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Soi said:


> Another query -
> I am the primary applicant for the visa and i am NOT claiming partner points.
> However, my husband did his Masters in Australia and so was there for about 2 years.
> I believe this means he will need to get a PCC from there?
> ...


Yes, you need PCC from every country where you stayed for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.

You apply at AFP.

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks



> You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.


Character and police certificate requirements

If you want your PCC quick, you should send it to a friend in Aus and then ask them to scan it to you. You only need a colour scanned copy.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

makp said:


> I think I made a blunder in my EOI.
> 
> If my ACS assessment says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> ...


Neither. You split your exp in two as explained here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

After April 2010 means, you experience will start from *1st May 2010* not April 2010.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bee11 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> I applied EOI for both 189 and 190 and I already got invitation for 190 which will be valid till 13th August.
> ...


Someone at 2613 with DOE of 26 April got invite at 70. So, how come you missed out last night if your EOI is not yet locked ?

In any case, submit another EOI just for 189 and get invite hopefully July 26 or Aug 9.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Neither. You split your exp in two as explained here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> After April 2010 means, you experience will start from *1st May 2010* not April 2010.


Duly updated. Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angeliceye said:


> Hi mates!
> 
> Anyone who can advise when can I get invited? Do i still have a chance? I have an agent but i dont get any response which makes me feel more disappointed. Been waiting for so long here.
> 
> ...


Hard to tell. Need to see next 2-3 rounds to make any valid assumptions.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi for 2335 category I think they have updated for the 70 pointers till 1st June but what about us who all r waiting in the 65 points queue.we have submitted EOI on 17th Jan 2017 for 233513 category


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> angeliceye said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mates!
> ...


Hi zaback21

Thanks for the info.
I feel very frustrated with the situation.
But is still got chance to be invited before October 2017?

I will lose points on my age by October, if i got invited before october would my score remains the same? or i would still lose points? what would happen?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

bee11 said:


> Can I apply new EOI for 189 ??
> 
> I dont want to go for 190 as I don't want to stay here. I shouldn't have applied for 190  .
> 
> If i apply new one, when can I expect the invitation ?


Getting 190 visa doesn't means that you have to stay in particular region for 2 or more years, you can stay anywhere you wish, when the visa comes, it's mentioned in the visa "No Conditions" that means you are free to work and stay anywhere within Australia. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Getting 190 visa doesn't means that you have to stay in particular region for 2 or more years, you can stay anywhere you wish, when the visa comes, it's mentioned in the visa "No Conditions" that means you are free to work and stay anywhere within Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No Conditions applied, I mean.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angeliceye said:


> Hi zaback21
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I feel very frustrated with the situation.
> ...


I hope so. Your DOE is good. Last night was disappointing. We don;t know if ceiling is reduced or less invites were sent (both could happen).

I have been waiting since 25 Jan too. If ceiling is not reduced or if reduced to lets say 700 or so, you will make it before Oct. I assume Aug 23 your invite date but need to see last nights invite for any valid assumptions.

Anyway, 2339 has its own thread for more info and people waiting for invite.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-140.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Getting 190 visa doesn't means that you have to stay in particular region for 2 or more years, you can stay anywhere you wish, when the visa comes, it's mentioned in the visa "No Conditions" that means you are free to work and stay anywhere within Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Its quite a grey area and it would be a difficult thing to advice anyone not to honour the states obligations. Considering the recent change in citizenship. 

One can live anywhere that's true. But if state obligations were not honoured, 4 years later no one can say if their citizenship application won't face issue. No one knows about the future.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Its quite a grey area and it would be a difficult thing to advice anyone not to honour the states obligations. Considering the recent change in citizenship.
> 
> One can live anywhere that's true. But if state obligations were not honoured, 4 years later no one can say if their citizenship application won't face issue. No one knows about the future.


You are right, one of my friends cousin got it in 2016 NSW, he stays in Victoria that was before the rules changed, now it can be a different scenario.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

how can you access your degree without doing a professional year?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

*Congratulations!*

Good Luck!



anindita07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
> See details in signature.
> ...


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

bee11 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> I applied EOI for both 189 and 190 and I already got invitation for 190 which will be valid till 13th August.
> ...


how can you get ur degree assessed without doing professional year?


----------



## ashleycrestfall (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just curious if anyone can share how does the actual invitation day work? Are invitations sent out during business hours on the day of invitation round or it has a particular timeframe? Were they received a day or two after? 

I have initially submitted my EOI on the 16/12/2016 for 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points and updated it on the 06/05/2017 with 70 points. Was hoping to get it today (12 July 2017), but nothing =(

Anyone could advise me on what are my chances of getting it before the end of August? That's when my current visa expires...

Thanks


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I hope so. Your DOE is good. Last night was disappointing. We don;t know if ceiling is reduced or less invites were sent (both could happen).
> 
> I have been waiting since 25 Jan too. If ceiling is not reduced or if reduced to lets say 700 or so, you will make it before Oct. I assume Aug 23 your invite date but need to see last nights invite for any valid assumptions.
> 
> ...


The scenario can be analysed better once the ceiling's number are out. 
There is possibility of more occupations to move into pro rata and I think cut off points may have also increased that is why we did not see any 60 pointers getting invite. Not even for the occupations, which are not that crowded.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Is that so?

I got +5 points in July and got positive assessment on 19th May. Do I need to go for ACS again?
I read it somewhere that I would need only reference letter if working in the same company. Please suggest.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aarajani said:


> how can you access your degree without doing a professional year?


access or assess ? You don't need Professional year to assess your degree.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Getting 190 visa doesn't means that you have to stay in particular region for 2 or more years, you can stay anywhere you wish, when the visa comes, it's mentioned in the visa "No Conditions" that means you are free to work and stay anywhere within Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Beware... 
I've heard people have trouble when they try to extend the pr after 5 years...
Not sure if this is real or caused by some other reasons..

190 visa nomination does require you to stay in the state for at least two years although there is no condition in the visa grant letter.
But be careful, visa can be cancelled due to false documents.. If DIBP decides to investigate this issue, it can say your commitment used in applying for state nomination is misleading.

I am not writing this to frighten anyone. I just want to bring this up and suggest everyone to think this through.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re Assessment of skills*



MartinPlace said:


> Just for your information. Even if you have +5 points to you experience by end of July 2017, you need to get new reference letter, make new skill assessment by ACS and update EOI.
> 
> If you only update the EOI, without new skill assessment, it will be refused by the officer later. and you will miss your chance.


Is that so?

I got +5 points in July and got positive assessment on 19th May. Do I need to go for ACS again?
I read it somewhere that I would need only reference letter if working in the same company. Please suggest.


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

Any response could help me

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> The scenario can be analysed better once the ceiling's number are out.
> There is possibility of more occupations to move into pro rata and I think cut off points may have also increased that is why we did not see any 60 pointers getting invite. Not even for the occupations, which are not that crowded.


Not enough invite being issued is the main cause at this point. Else Civil at 65 not getting invite makes no sense. They been only waiting for 21 days and their quota last year didn't even finished. 1000/round at the start of the year is too low when there is so much backlog.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Is that so?
> 
> I got +5 points in July and got positive assessment on 19th May. Do I need to go for ACS again?
> I read it somewhere that I would need only reference letter if working in the same company. Please suggest.


No need for assessment if same current job.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just curious if anyone can share how does the actual invitation day work? Are invitations sent out during business hours on the day of invitation round or it has a particular timeframe? Were they received a day or two after?
> 
> ...


All invitations are sent around 0:06 am. Emails might get delayed but certainly within 0-1 am.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just curious if anyone can share how does the actual invitation day work? Are invitations sent out during business hours on the day of invitation round or it has a particular timeframe? Were they received a day or two after?
> 
> ...


You should get it soon. When, that's a difficult question but not too late. Could be July 26 or Aug 23.

Invites are sent 12 am Wednesday Sydney Time or Tuesday 5 pm Moscow time.


----------



## ashleycrestfall (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You should get it soon. When, that's a difficult question but not too late. Could be July 26 or Aug 23.
> 
> Invites are sent 12 am Wednesday Sydney Time or Tuesday 5 pm Moscow time.


Thanks for the reply. Moscow time wasn't necessary  really hoped to get it today. 23 August is actually one day before my visa expires =\ fingers crossed ...


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> angeliceye said:
> 
> 
> > Hi zaback21
> ...


Thanks. Felt a bit relieved.
Glad to here about the forum i will also join ?
Hoping to get a positive response. Hope we get it soonest. ?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

any telecommer got an invite ? 263311/263312
?
when can i expect an invite
details below

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

please suggest me what to do now ?

Should i go for VIC 190 or still wait for 189.

if for 190 than should i create new account in skill select and submit 190 EOI 
OR
with same skill select ID and submit 190 EOI also ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not enough invite being issued is the main cause at this point. Else Civil at 65 not getting invite makes no sense. They been only waiting for 21 days and their quota last year didn't even finished. 1000/round at the start of the year is too low when there is so much backlog.


True, and only one in 2633 is another example.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> any telecommer got an invite ? 263311/263312
> ?
> when can i expect an invite
> details below
> ...


Did not hear from anyone as of now.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> please suggest me what to do now ?
> 
> Should i go for VIC 190 or still wait for 189.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would have waited. Just 1 month wait and prize is right to work/live anywhere in Aus... worth it


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> please suggest me what to do now ?
> 
> Should i go for VIC 190 or still wait for 189.
> 
> ...


Go for VIC 190 and don't miss your chance


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

*189 visa*

I have applied for 18 subclass visa and waiting for ITA.
I have not claimed any points for work experience.

Age-30 points
Education-15 points
PTE-20 points

Total 65 points.

During my ACS , I used affidavit for my work experience. IS affidavit acceptable during visa lodge? Secondly, my dates on affidavit is of 2016 since i got my ACS done in 2016. Will these dates be acceptable or do i need fresh affidavit?

In case affidavit are not acceptable what should i Do?

Thanks


----------



## Vinchris (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi anyone has applied for Vic state sponsorship and got an invite?


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Just for your information. Even if you have +5 points to you experience by end of July 2017, you need to get new reference letter, make new skill assessment by ACS and update EOI.
> 
> If you only update the EOI, without new skill assessment, it will be refused by the officer later. and you will miss your chance.


I believe we need to reassess only if we change our curent employer after the initial ACS assessment. Experts correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Go for VIC 190 and don't miss your chance


Please let me know if i have to create new skill select account or go with the same and submit another eoi

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> please suggest me what to do now ?
> 
> Should i go for VIC 190 or still wait for 189.
> 
> ...


Yo go for both and submit two separate EOI. But first you need to be nominated by Vic. Then only you can think of choosing. If Vic doesn't nominate you, there is no point thinking if I should got for Vic when you haven't even received a nomination from Vic yet. Vic may or may not invite you, its up to them.

Your best option is 189 now, so wait for July 12 results to be published. If ceiling is same or more, then go for 189. If not, then try Vic.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> please suggest me what to do now ?
> 
> Should i go for VIC 190 or still wait for 189.
> 
> ...


why VIC 190, have you got invite from VIC ??

if not then wait for 189


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

I was on 75 points for 2613, got the invite. Fingers crossed for further processing


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> Is that so?
> 
> I got +5 points in July and got positive assessment on 19th May. Do I need to go for ACS again?
> I read it somewhere that I would need only reference letter if working in the same company. Please suggest.


not required ACS assessment is valid for two years


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Neither. You split your exp in two as explained here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> After April 2010 means, you experience will start from *1st May 2010* not April 2010.


Guys,

My ACS assesment says "_The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111_"
So while splitting the experience, should I split from 1 June onward?

I thought ACS deducts 2 years. I had completed 2 years in that employment on 4th May. So I had split the employment following way -
1) Employment Till 4the May
2) Employment after 5th May onward
I have filed EOI accordingly.

But after carefull reading, I can see that ACS says _"The following employment after ...."_....
*
So, is the split I have done incorrect & do I need to change it?*
Can somebody please answer.

It does not impact my points. But just want to ensure that I have entered correct info in EOI.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Guys,
> 
> My ACS assesment says "_The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111_"
> So while splitting the experience, should I split from 1 June onward?
> ...


It doesn't matter what you think, but what ACS letter says.

After May 2010 is 1 June 2010. Others can tell you better.

If it doesn't change points, then I will say change it and it won't affect your DOE.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think, but what ACS letter says.
> 
> After May 2010 is 1 June 2010. Others can tell you better.
> 
> If it doesn't change points, then I will say change it and it won't affect your DOE.


Thanks dude! Let's see what other says about this...
Anybody else want to pitch in?

I will then probably change it tonight.


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

I was on 75 points and got my invite on 12th July as well (261312). I have lodged my visa application and now in the process of uploading documents. I had a question: I don't have my original PCC but I do have a notarized / attested copy of a valid PCC. Would that be accepted as my PCC or do I have to arrange the original one?

Also, can any one please give me the link to July 2017 visa lodge gang or something like that? This thread has been extremely useful for me while I was waiting for my invite.

Many thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting for their invite.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have one query and will be obliged if someone can answer that. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin....au/Trav/Work/Skil/22-june-2016-round-results
I was going through the above links. In the end it is mentioned that-
An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
From this, I infer that whenever DIBP says that they are going to invite X number of applications in any particular round(like it was 1000 for 12th July 2017 round) they are going to have some quota for pro-rata and some quota for non pro-rata for invites out of 1000 so that the round is not just dominated by pro-rata occupations. In this round, even a civil engineer with 65 points was not invited which has never happened before. Did this round consist of only pro-rata occupations? Does anyone have info how 1000 invites are divided? Like how are they divided occupation wise?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Thanks dude! Let's see what other says about this...
> Anybody else want to pitch in?
> 
> I will then probably change it tonight.


I second zaback21 on this. You should change the date to 1st June


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sub# said:


> Thanks dude! Let's see what other says about this...
> Anybody else want to pitch in?
> 
> I will then probably change it tonight.


You must do that from 1st June onwards..


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

muhammad_1990 said:


> I was on 75 points and got my invite on 12th July as well (261312). I have lodged my visa application and now in the process of uploading documents. I had a question: I don't have my original PCC but I do have a notarized / attested copy of a valid PCC. Would that be accepted as my PCC or do I have to arrange the original one?
> 
> Also, can any one please give me the link to July 2017 visa lodge gang or something like that? This thread has been extremely useful for me while I was waiting for my invite.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting for their invite.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-968.html#post12810306
This is one link of visa lodge/ grant group. Maybe it will help.
Good luck.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> I was on 75 points and got my invite on 12th July as well (261312). I have lodged my visa application and now in the process of uploading documents. I had a question: I don't have my original PCC but I do have a notarized / attested copy of a valid PCC. Would that be accepted as my PCC or do I have to arrange the original one?
> 
> Also, can any one please give me the link to July 2017 visa lodge gang or something like that? This thread has been extremely useful for me while I was waiting for my invite.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting for their invite.


The thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> I have one query and will be obliged if someone can answer that.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin....au/Trav/Work/Skil/22-june-2016-round-results
> I was going through the above links. In the end it is mentioned that-
> ...


The occupational ceiling they are talking about is just the occupational ceilings not any cap or anything on invitation rounds. This depends on them and varies month by month.

The reason Civil Engg went 70 is cos, very few places were invited for some occupations since it is hard to fit everyone inside a 1000 invite round (last year it was 2000). This is why 2611, 2339, 2631, 2633 and civil cut-off points are high.

Civil gets about 100 applications every 14 days and since it is 21 days since last invite, that's 150+ waiting at 60+. If all non pro rata takes up 600-700 places and looking at the movement of 2211, 2335 and 2613, they got around 250-300 invites between them. This leaves civil, telecom and 5 other pro rata occupations barely 100-150 places between them. This explains why civil and telecom at 65, didn't receive any invite at 65 and why 2339 is at 75 when it's cut-off points is at 65. And 2334 is at 75 whose cut-off points is at 60 last year. And no one knows anything about Auditors.

If you are only going to invite 20-30 places per occupation and those occupation been waiting for 3-6 months with no invite, all those 20-30 places will go to 75 and 80 guys as expected.

It will take another 2-4 rounds before things get usual as before.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I second zaback21 on this. You should change the date to 1st June





sumitgupta22 said:


> You must do that from 1st June onwards..


Thanks a lot guys!
Let me change it! Hopefully DOE won't change.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Is that so?
> 
> I got +5 points in July and got positive assessment on 19th May. Do I need to go for ACS again?
> I read it somewhere that I would need only reference letter if working in the same company. Please suggest.


You dont have to go through ACS again.
If you are in your current company (last one to be listed in ACS assessment) then all you need to show your payslip as a proof of continuous employment from the date of assessment.

All the best.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> Let me change it! Hopefully DOE won't change.


I updated EOI with correct experience split!
And guess what happened? 

DOE (Date of Effect) on my skillSelect-EOI-Homepage remained same i.e. 23-04-2017.
But when I downloaded "Points breakdown" pdf, it has different DOE of 28-04-2017.
Not sure why the discrepancy between two! [Btw points did not change]
Which date should I consider applicable for me? Does anybody have idea?

As the the date do not vary by big margin (just 5 days), I am not very worried. But not able to understand why the discrepancy.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sub# said:


> I updated EOI with correct experience split!
> And guess what happened?
> 
> DOE (Date of Effect) on my skillSelect-EOI-Homepage remained same i.e. 23-04-2017.
> ...


23-04-2017 is your DOE.
28-04-2017 is your birthday !


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 23-04-2017 is your DOE.
> 28-04-2017 is your birthday !


Your humor is enough to give me more jitters at this stage!


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> According to the updates from Immitracker ( see below picture ), can we assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation and some with 65 pointers.


Can you please provide the source (link) for this excel?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Your humor is enough to give me more jitters at this stage!


Ha ha thanks ! 

Usually every year on your birthday, your points breakdown will show your new DOE which isn't the right one of course. That's what happens to most, I guess same for you. If not, it would be interesting to know what caused that date.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The occupational ceiling they are talking about is just the occupational ceilings not any cap or anything on invitation rounds. This depends on them and varies month by month.
> 
> The reason Civil Engg went 70 is cos, very few places were invited for some occupations since it is hard to fit everyone inside a 1000 invite round (last year it was 2000). This is why 2611, 2339, 2631, 2633 and civil cut-off points are high.
> 
> ...


I understand your point of view mate and I wish that you get the invite asap.
One correction- for 2334, one guy with 70 points and DOE 27/05/17 got the invite today. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-965.html
I was going through- https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
Here many cases with occupations like registered nurse, child care center manager, actuary, agricultural consultant which were barely filled 20% last year didn't receive the invite in this round. These are all cases with 60/65 points. These cases never had to wait before but maybe because of just 1000 places even from these occupations only 70 pointers were invited. I hope that the situation will improve in the coming rounds.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I am going to apply for SC 189 and SC 190 for Vic. I have total 3.5 years of experience assessed (1.5 year remaining after deduction) , so can't claim any points. Do I need to provide bank statements and tax returns for last 3.5 years to Vic for SC 190, even if I'm not claiming any points? Problem is I was never in tax bracket for last 3 years, and I was paid in cash; it's only this year that I got a raise and salary was tax deducted and directly deposited to my bank account. So all I can provide is a bank statement of last 5-6 months. Do I need to provide any evidence of experience to Vic if I am not claiming points?


----------



## waituntileternity (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone got invite with 70 points in 2631 category?


----------



## PomForOz (Jul 3, 2017)

waituntileternity said:


> Anyone got invite with 70 points in 2631 category?


I can confirm I sadly didn't get invited this round. my EOI is 263111 with 70 points, and a DOE 04/07/2017. Hpp[efully next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nishish said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-968.html#post12810306
> This is one link of visa lodge/ grant group. Maybe it will help.
> Good luck.


Hi

What are the documents asked to be uploaded after invite?

Can we use the one we used while ACS? They are attested already and only 2-3 months old? OR do we need just normal scans?


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

Dear Friends

I have the option to lodge a visa for NSW state and Victoria State.
I wanted to know which state authorities are more finicky/problematic/delay in granting visa.
Your valaubel inputs are requested.

Rubenr




ACS Submitted: 4th April 2017
ACS Positive: 27th April 2017
PTE Result: 8th May 2017 (L-90, R-90, W-90, S-84)
Points (Age:25, Education: 15, Exp: 10, English: 20)
189 EOI Submission Date: 15/05/17
189 Status: Awaiting invite
190 NSW Submission Date: 16/05/2017
190 NSW Invite: 24/05/2017


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> Can you please provide the source (link) for this excel?


Hello Master! There is no source for excel. I told you I have analysed from immitracker. If you know about some basic excel filter options, you can do it too.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the documents asked to be uploaded after invite?
> 
> Can we use the one we used while ACS? They are attested already and only 2-3 months old? OR do we need just normal scans?


You can use from ACS or some update fresh (if ACS had been long time earlier)


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, sorry if this is the wrong forum.....I have a question regarding EOI,

for Analyst programmer 261311, with 80 points, when can one expect invite? I will be submitting my EOI in the next day or 2.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi everyone, sorry if this is the wrong forum.....I have a question regarding EOI,
> 
> for Analyst programmer 261311, with 80 points, when can one expect invite? I will be submitting my EOI in the next day or 2.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


189 is 80 points ?

If yes then 100% invite on 26th July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 189 is 80 points ?
> 
> If yes then 100% invite on 26th July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul_UK183

What is the full form of term ITA? I have 70 points in 189 under 261311 (Analyst Programmar), EOI Lodged 18 May 2017, Updated : 20 June 2017.

The current cut off for 2613 is 75, do you feel there would be a invite for me on 26th July round


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rubenr said:


> Hi Rahul_UK183
> 
> What is the full form of term ITA? I have 70 points in 189 under 261311 (Analyst Programmar), EOI Lodged 18 May 2017, Updated : 20 June 2017.
> 
> The current cut off for 2613 is 75, do you feel there would be a invite for me on 26th July round


ITA is invite to apply.

What is 80 score then ?

2613 @ 70 also got invited in 12th July round.

As your EOI will be very new.. 26th can be difficult with 70 score...maybe later rounds in Aug / Sep

My previous comment was true if the score was 80.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_kalan (Jul 13, 2017)

*EOI Error*

Hi guys,

I have got my PhD from Victoria, and my occupation is Industrial Engineering. 
the problem is that I cannot submit my EOI for 190! it gives me an error ==>
" The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass".

I have emailed Skillselect on 1 July. no reply! any advice?


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> ITA is invite to apply.
> 
> What is 80 score then ?
> 
> ...



"Any idea where we can check the cut-off for this round? as i cant see in skill select website yet? "


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> "Any idea where we can check the cut-off for this round? as i cant see in skill select website yet? "


Will take time.. u shld hopefully see by 20th..

We are also waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



rubenr said:


> Hi Rahul_UK183
> 
> What is the full form of term ITA? I have 70 points in 189 under 261311 (Analyst Programmar), EOI Lodged 18 May 2017, Updated : 20 June 2017.
> 
> The current cut off for 2613 is 75, do you feel there would be a invite for me on 26th July round


Last round cut-off was 70 points and EOI cut-off date was 26-April.
If everything goes smooth, you may get invite next round.
Mine was same case with 12th June EOI


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

mohitkashyap said:


> "Any idea where we can check the cut-off for this round? as i cant see in skill select website yet? "


You can check 3rd party sources like iscah.com.

Though their cutoff may not be official but can give you a ballpark figure.


----------



## krsnasv88 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, What about applications with 65 points for 2613? Do they really need to wait till Sep/Oct?


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi there, I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer. I have 70 points. Did not get it last round on 12th July, but I've seen others with same score, under same occupation getting it just that their EOI submission date was late April.

Any 70 pointers under 2613xx who submitted in May and got it?

Do you guys think I'll get my invite on the next round, 26th July? Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mustbedone said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer. I have 70 points. Did not get it last round on 12th July, but I've seen others with same score, under same occupation getting it just that their EOI submission date was late April.
> 
> Any 70 pointers under 2613xx who submitted in May and got it?
> 
> Do you guys think I'll get my invite on the next round, 26th July? Thanks.


i think you may get it in 26th July round, 70 pointers also have a measurable backlog and i think it will be clear in next round


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

mustbedone said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer. I have 70 points. Did not get it last round on 12th July, but I've seen others with same score, under same occupation getting it just that their EOI submission date was late April.
> 
> Any 70 pointers under 2613xx who submitted in May and got it?
> 
> Do you guys think I'll get my invite on the next round, 26th July? Thanks.


Cutoff date for 2613 was 26.04.17 with 70 points. You should get it on 26th


----------



## krsnasv88 (Jul 12, 2017)

Can anyone respond to this?


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I am a bit confused, maybe someone can help.. I am thinking to submit for VIC 190 as well, but I read that they required 3 years of experience post-graduate??? Is this correct, if so there is no point for me to try if these are the facts  
Could anyone clear this up for me?
---------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS + Outcome : 5 points
PTE 76 : (L:68; R:83; S:90; W:76 10) 10 points
EOI (189) : 1st July 2017 (65 points)
EOI (190- NSW) : 1st July 2017 (70 points)
EOI (190- Victoria) : not sure if I can submit??


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

*VIC 190 help*

Hi everyone, 

I am a bit confused, maybe someone can help.. I am thinking to submit for VIC 190 as well, but I read that they required 3 years of experience post-graduate??? Is this correct, if so there is no point for me to try if these are the facts 
Could anyone clear this up for me?
---------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS + Outcome : 5 points
PTE 76 : (L:68; R:83; S:90; W:76 10) 10 points 
EOI (189) : 1st July 2017 (65 points) 
EOI (190- NSW) : 1st July 2017 (70 points)
EOI (190- Victoria) : not sure if I can submit??


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



mustbedone said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer. I have 70 points. Did not get it last round on 12th July, but I've seen others with same score, under same occupation getting it just that their EOI submission date was late April.
> 
> Any 70 pointers under 2613xx who submitted in May and got it?
> 
> Do you guys think I'll get my invite on the next round, 26th July? Thanks.


Damn Sure, you will get it.


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> Bhayya! I analyzed it from Immitracker.
> 
> If there are less than 5 people added above 70 points till next round, We can assume all 70 pointers will get the invitation.
> 
> How many points you got?


This will track only those who are registered with immitracker. This is not consolidated tracker or legitimate tracker provided by DIBP. You can add yourself there and edit whatever you want.

Bhupesh
================
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

*inmitracker*

Hi expat friends, does inmitracker really works i do not know if paying for it, i wanted to know your opinion, but i need a way to estimate when would i get an invite because my student visa will be finished at the end of august. I´m an electronic engineer with 65 points and my date of effect was 1st of june. thanks in advance.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear experts,

Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:

1) I have submitted an EOI on march 7, 2017 in 189 with 65 points, and at the same time I ticked NSW under 190 in the same EOI. Means I ticked both the options in the same EOI- 189 and 190.

But consultant told me that you have committed a mistake here,as you submitted a single EOI for both 189 and 190, which is never going to picked be invited. 

She suggested me to submit a fresh EOI as on today specifically for 189 and withdraw the EOI submitted earlier, because as per her experience she said DIBP is not going to consider this under 189 because of this, and stated with huge confidence that they prefer only those EOIs which are particularly for 189 of for 190.

She also stated that people with this scenario got invitation from 190 only, but in my case 190 is totally removed as NSW is closed for my occupation-233511. 

For me its a damn setback because submitting an EOI as on today means again standing in the last of the que, which I had joined on march 7,2017 with 65 points.

Plz. suggest what is right and what to do next...


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

Sub# said:


> I updated EOI with correct experience split!
> And guess what happened?
> 
> DOE (Date of Effect) on my skillSelect-EOI-Homepage remained same i.e. 23-04-2017.
> ...


Hi ,

I have done the same mistake. Actually, the information(after) is somewhat misleading, because I started my career in 2nd September it means I can claim point starting from September. But, after thinking so many times I just changed to 1st October, don't want to take any risk.

Fortunately, my DOE was not changed in both places, on the page as well as in the points breakup pdf. 

Maybe, Sultan, you can mention this also as one point in your first message of this thread, future applicant won't confuse. 

But, I still wonder how your date of effect showing differently in two different places?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



bvashisht said:


> This will track only those who are registered with immitracker. This is not consolidated tracker or legitimate tracker provided by DIBP. You can add yourself there and edit whatever you want.
> 
> Bhupesh
> ================
> 263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


Thanks for ground breaking information. That is why I said from immitracker.
I have analysed the 12th July results and the sample for 2613 group is looking good for me, However, you are not obliged to believe my information.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...




I don't think so. Some one with 189 invite can answer this. Please clarify, even I have both 189 and 190 in single EOI.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



edsuarez8 said:


> Hi expat friends, does inmitracker really works i do not know if paying for it, i wanted to know your opinion, but i need a way to estimate when would i get an invite because my student visa will be finished at the end of august. I´m an electronic engineer with 65 points and my date of effect was 1st of june. thanks in advance.


I don't know about payment, but I have created my case and observing freely!
For my group 2613 sample looks pretty good. But it is a community tool, so misrepresentation of data is possible, however, it is good to know information.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...


I have seen people who have submitted 189 and 190 in one EOI and have got invites. And if they will not consider such applications then the option of selecting 189/190/489 would not be given in the first place. No where on DIBP website it has been mentioned that you can't submit one application for 189 & 190 and you got to submit 2 applications.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...



Please do not revoke your EOI. I have 5-7 friends who submitted their EOIs in both 189 and 190 for NSW and got invite under 189. 

All were under 261313. I strongly recommend that do not withdraw your application.

I hope it will help you.

Thanks,
Ankush Mittal


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear Sultan,

your expert advice is also required on this matter.... plz suggest.....






HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

thnx KU...



Ku_ said:


> I have seen people who have submitted 189 and 190 in one EOI and have got invites. And if they will not consider such applications then the option of selecting 189/190/489 would not be given in the first place. No where on DIBP website it has been mentioned that you can't submit one application for 189 & 190 and you got to submit 2 applications.


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

mustbedone said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer. I have 70 points. Did not get it last round on 12th July, but I've seen others with same score, under same occupation getting it just that their EOI submission date was late April.
> 
> Any 70 pointers under 2613xx who submitted in May and got it?
> 
> Do you guys think I'll get my invite on the next round, 26th July? Thanks.


Where do you see the information who has got and who hasn't?


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

mustbedone said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer. I have 70 points. Did not get it last round on 12th July, but I've seen others with same score, under same occupation getting it just that their EOI submission date was late April.
> 
> Any 70 pointers under 2613xx who submitted in May and got it?
> 
> Do you guys think I'll get my invite on the next round, 26th July? Thanks.


Where do you see the information who has got and who hasn't? I have applied through an agent and they are not ready to share there credentials. Is it possible if I can register on my own?

Bhupesh
==============
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## Tilbro (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, any idea about 2335 Mechanical Engineers point score and the back log for those who have 60 points? I placed my EOI in June 2017.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Just reiteraring same question. I updated EOI for 261313 on 12th July with 75 points. Can I hope for 26th July invite? 

Here is the breakup. However, I believe the breakup is not considered in queue position.

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience(Overseas): 10


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha thanks !
> 
> Usually every year on your birthday, your points breakdown will show your new DOE which isn't the right one of course. That's what happens to most, I guess same for you. If not, it would be interesting to know what caused that date.





kriadhra said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have done the same mistake. Actually, the information(after) is somewhat misleading, because I started my career in 2nd September it means I can claim point starting from September. But, after thinking so many times I just changed to 1st October, don't want to take any risk.
> 
> ...


There seems to be some weird valid logic behind zaback21's comment.
My birthday is indeed 28-4.
But then the question is, which date should I consider as correct DOE 23/4 Or 28/4?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...


hahahahah hahahah hahah... why have you choosen this reputed client ?? who suggested you, if you believe she is reputed then trust her...


but as per my experience, i have seen people getting invited for 189 even though they have marked 190 also within the same eoi

what you can do is un-tick the 190 within existing eoi, so that 189 DOE will be unaffected, you can create a new eoi for 190, or else leave the entire thing as it is... 


you need to think whom to trust


pardon me for laughing badly... but i couldnt control over what that agent replied...


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



makp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just reiteraring same question. I updated EOI for 261313 on 12th July with 75 points. Can I hope for 26th July invite?
> 
> ...


100%.
Please update your case in immitracker, it would be helpful for others to analyze.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> 100%.
> Please update your case in immitracker, it would be helpful for others to analyze.


Thanks! It's done already.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

Sub# said:


> There seems to be some weird valid logic behind zaback21's comment.
> My birthday is indeed 28-4.
> But then the question is, which date should I consider as correct DOE 23/4 Or 28/4?


You know my birthday lies on the same date of DOE. i.e. 07.04.. how do we analyse the case here? 

But I think your DOE is 23.04 only. as per my knowledge.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

*PCC and medicals?*

Hi all,

I have just submitted my EOI today with 60 points in 233311 occupation.

1. Should I initiate actions for PCC and medicals right now?
Or will it be better to start this after receiving an invite?

2. Which way is better to go for obtaining PCC?

i. through maharashtra government website i.e. pcs.mahaonline.gov.in which offers PCC for abroad (its asking for "Requirement letter of PCC" then what should I submit?)

or

ii. through passport seva kendra portal?

Thanks & Regards..


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you need PCC from every country where you stayed for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.
> 
> You apply at AFP.
> 
> ...


I have stayed in Melbourne, Australia for more than a year.. Do i need to apply for AUS PCC?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Thnx Struggler Ankush....

I am inquiring from other resources also.... if you get any info regarding the same please post it.....



StrugglerAnkush said:


> Please do not revoke your EOI. I have 5-7 friends who submitted their EOIs in both 189 and 190 for NSW and got invite under 189.
> 
> All were under 261313. I strongly recommend that do not withdraw your application.
> 
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Thnx bro.... for letting me free from this panicking situation..

Now should I untick 190 from my EOI as the message displayed on my EOI page under 190 is:


The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims: 
The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass

But above this under 189 it is all same as it was sinc last updation of my EOI.. 

Does updating 190 part effect anything DOE etc...?????



sultan_azam said:


> hahahahah hahahah hahah... why have you choosen this reputed client ?? who suggested you, if you believe she is reputed then trust her...
> 
> 
> but as per my experience, i have seen people getting invited for 189 even though they have marked 190 also within the same eoi
> ...


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

kriadhra said:


> You know my birthday lies on the same date of DOE. i.e. 07.04.. how do we analyse the case here?
> 
> But I think your DOE is 23.04 only. as per my knowledge.


Thanks.
Not sure, how to analyze your case. But if DOE did not change for you, then no point discussing.


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dishant22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI today with 60 points in 233311 occupation.
> 
> ...



1. initiate pcc application after receiving invite

2. apply through PSK portal


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thnx bro.... for letting me free from this panicking situation..
> 
> Now should I untick 190 from my EOI as the message displayed on my EOI page under 190 is:
> 
> ...



un-ticking 190 wont affect 189 DOE


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, 
I just received ACS assessment result today, i will submit EOI today. Can you please provide things to take care while filing


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

bvashisht said:


> Where do you see the information who has got and who hasn't?


Oh I just went through this forum thread, looking at posts other people who got it made.


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Cutoff date for 2613 was 26.04.17 with 70 points. You should get it on 26th


Thanks  That's good to know!



chvarma80 said:


> Damn Sure, you will get it.


Haha I hope so!


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

was electronics engineer 233411 pulled at 70 points on 12 th july round?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sub# said:


> There seems to be some weird valid logic behind zaback21's comment.
> My birthday is indeed 28-4.
> But then the question is, which date should I consider as correct DOE 23/4 Or 28/4?


Well every year DIBP calculates your age on your birthday and try see if you gained or lost points and hence that's what is shown in the points breakdown.

Your DOE is what is shown in EOI not in the points breakdown and hence 23/04.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> I have stayed in Melbourne, Australia for more than a year.. Do i need to apply for AUS PCC?


Yes, if it is the last 10 years and any other country too.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> was electronics engineer 233411 pulled at 70 points on 12 th july round?


I don't hear any. 

This round appears to be only inviting people from pro-rata occupations but 0 reported from 2334. 
I guess maybe occupation ceiling for 233411 got raised so it is no longer 'pro-rata'. (Hopefully)


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys.. while uploading documents..do need to get it attested..some r saying colored scan copies are enough..can someone clarify ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI today with 60 points in 233311 occupation.
> 
> ...


Your target will be to submit a Complete Application. So, wait for 1 more round and see when you will get your invite. Once you expect invite soon, get PCC and Medical done close to your invite and then lodge a Complete Application for a faster grant.

Even if it take 1-2 weeks to get your PCC and Medical done after getting invite, don't pay fee till you get them (you have 60 days to lodge). This way you will avoid any CO Contact and get grant quicker.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html

CO Contact can delay your grant by 3-6 months, so try avoid it any cost.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

edsuarez8 said:


> Hi expat friends, does inmitracker really works i do not know if paying for it, i wanted to know your opinion, but i need a way to estimate when would i get an invite because my student visa will be finished at the end of august. I´m an electronic engineer with 65 points and my date of effect was 1st of june. thanks in advance.


Without occupation ceilings and cut-off points, it is difficult to make any assumptions. You need to wait for July 12 results.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> I don't hear any.
> 
> This round appears to be only inviting people from pro-rata occupations but 0 reported from 2334.
> I guess maybe occupation ceiling for 233411 got raised so it is no longer 'pro-rata'. (Hopefully)


One guy got invited at 70 as far as I heard. Immitracker confirmed 2 people at 75.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Guys.. while uploading documents..do need to get it attested..some r saying colored scan copies are enough..can someone clarify ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Colour scan copies of 300 DPI at least is fine for English documents. If not in English, then translate, notarized and then scan and upload. For black and white notarized and then scan and upload, but confirm with others regarding B&W (if notarization is required or not).


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> One guy got invited at 70 as far as I heard. Immitracker confirmed 2 people at 75.


Wow. None of my and my friend's agents received invitations for 2334. Sorry I did not check IMMITRACKER.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> Wow. None of my and my friend's agents received invitations for 2334. Sorry I did not check IMMITRACKER.


Well not all 75 may have gotten either, cut-off date still applies to them.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Colour scan copies of 300 DPI at least is fine for English documents. If not in English, then translate, notarized and then scan and upload. For black and white notarized and then scan and upload, but confirm with others regarding B&W (if notarization is required or not).


Thanks zaback.. usually payslips n tax documents r received by email and are in black and white .. so many payslips to do attestation 
..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Thanks zaback.. usually payslips n tax documents r received by email and are in black and white .. so many payslips to do attestation
> ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Usually payslips don't require attestation as far as I have seen. Only certificates and other legal documents does.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Thanks zaback.. usually payslips n tax documents r received by email and are in black and white .. so many payslips to do attestation
> ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you get them on mails then take a printout of that mail too and if you got the salary slip as an attachment and are black n white then they should have company stamp or atleast signed from an authorised person.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Usually payslips don't require attestation as far as I have seen. Only certificates and other legal documents does.


Thanks zaback.. then i will take attestation only for certificates, passport n other legal docs.. i will skip attestation for all employment related stuffs like form 16, tax returns, payslips, employment experience letters etc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Khemraj1# said:


> was electronics engineer 233411 pulled at 70 points on 12 th july round?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-965.html
One guy with 70 points updated it on the visa lodge/ grant page. 
DOE- 27/05/2017
Invite-12/07/2017


----------



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

Guys, My ANZSCO code is 261313(S/W Engineer) and I've 70 points. Currently, I've DIBP visa invite(190-NSW) and I need to lodge my visa by July 22nd or it will expire. I waited for the July 12th round to see if I could get an invitation in 189 category but I didn't. My DOE for 189 EOI is 25-5-2017. What do you think the best possible thing to at the moment? Should I let the current 190 invite expire and wait for some more rounds? Also, if I lodge visa for 190 , can I later withdraw it if I get 189 invitation in the middle? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

andyaakp said:


> Guys, My ANZSCO code is 261313(S/W Engineer) and I've 70 points. Currently, I've DIBP visa invite(190-NSW) and I need to lodge my visa by July 22nd or it will expire. I waited for the July 12th round to see if I could get an invitation in 189 category but I didn't. My DOE for 189 EOI is 25-5-2017. What do you think the best possible thing to at the moment? Should I let the current 190 invite expire and wait for some more rounds? Also, if I lodge visa for 190 , can I later withdraw it if I get 189 invitation in the middle? Thanks for your help.


Don't miss your chance and go for 190. I would also say that 190 is much better in terms of processing time. You should get a grant much faster than 189.

You can withdraw it whenever you want and wait for 189 invitation.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Thanks zaback.. usually payslips n tax documents r received by email and are in black and white .. so many payslips to do attestation
> ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I did not upload payslips but uploaded Form 26AS and Form 16 (Indian IT documents) for the years where Form 26AS were not available. Form 16 were black and white so I got them attested. Apart from Form 26AS, which was colored and had monograms of IT department, I did not think too much about whether the docs are colored or white and got all of them attested. In any case, we are spending so much money on whole process, I thought it would not be too much of saving trying to save a few hundred rupees to get all docs attested.

I am still awaiting a grant though.


----------



## Shalinisenthil (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm just wondering if anyone who has got 60/65 points got the invitation yesterday (12 July 2017)?

Any anticipation by when the invitation can be expected for ppl who scored 60/65 points?

Thanks,
Shalini

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 73, R 90, S 76, W 69 : 20 Feb 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points: 21 May 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## ssk82 (Oct 18, 2016)

*2631111 - Invite chances for 189 - 65 Pts/ 190 70*

Hi All

What are the chances of receiving invite for 189 with 65 Points and 190 visa with 65+5(NSW) = 70 points 

I have Updated by EOI on 14th March 2017 and waiting for the invite. 

- What there a chances of invites for 60 Points , what time any time frame should i keep 
- What is NSW occupation cielings for 2631 
- What is the current trend , till have been invited 


Need your expert advice

----------------------------------------------------
Job Category : 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
Scoring: 
IELTS 01/Aug/2015:Overall 6.5 - 0pts 
ACS Result 19/Sep/2016 - 25Points 
Age:15 Pts 
Spouse:5 pts 
State Sponsorship : 5 Pts 
EOI Submitted : 21/09/2016 - under 190 with 55 +5 ( With StateSponsorship NSW) 
PTE 1st Attempt :22/12/2016 - L67/R63/S70/W69 - 0 Pts :frusty:
PTE 2nd Attempt :14/03/2017 - L78/R70/S82/W73 - 10 Pts ( Eligible for 189/190 ) 
EOI Updated : 14/03/2017 - With 189 65 points and 190 - 70 Points 
Invite : ??/??/???? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> hahahahah hahahah hahah... why have you choosen this reputed client ?? who suggested you, if you believe she is reputed then trust her...
> 
> 
> but as per my experience, i have seen people getting invited for 189 even though they have marked 190 also within the same eoi
> ...


Currently, I have 189 and 190(NSW) in single EOI.. recently asked my agent to seperate 189 and 190(NSW) in different EOIs and also raise new one for 190(VIC)

totally 3 EOI

1 - 189
2 - 190(NSW)
3 - 190(VIC)

Issue here is that my agent says its not possible to raise multiple EOIs with same passport and email details. They say CO will create problem after visa lodge if i have multiple EOI. I can't trust my agent anymore.

Please clarify me whether multiple EOI can be raised with same information(job code, passport, email etc..) and skillselect user id would be different for each EOI or same.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code: 261313
ACS +ve : 22/01/2017
PTE : 65+ 
EOI(189) : 65 points
EOI(190) (NSW): 70 points
Invitation: :fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodge:
Grant:


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have applied for 18 subclass visa and waiting for ITA.
I have not claimed any points for work experience.

Age-30 points
Education-15 points
PTE-20 points

Total 65 points.

During my ACS , I used affidavit for my work experience. IS affidavit acceptable during visa lodge? Secondly, my dates on affidavit is of 2016 since i got my ACS done in 2016. Will these dates be acceptable or do i need fresh affidavit?

In case affidavit are not acceptable what should i Do?

Thanks


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

UPDATE: 75 is the new cutoff to receive invitation for ICT BA and System analyst, based on 12th July invitation round results.


2211 Accountant 75 – 09/04/2017
2212 Auditor (no figures)
2334 Electronics Engineer 75 – 23/05/2017
2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 – 01/06/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 – 15/06/2017
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 – 25/05/2017
2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 26/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 80 – 06/04/2017

PS: It has been mentioned as this is Unofficial Skill select results of 12th July 2017,based on resources in internet.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Can we apply 190 for NSW and 190 for VIC? Please suggest as my consultancy told me it is not possible. I want to verify from the forum as the forum is reliable than consultancy. So please help


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Can we apply 190 for NSW and 190 for VIC? Please suggest as my consultancy told me it is not possible. I want to verify from the forum as the forum is reliable than consultancy. So please help



Same issue .. please suggest


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

i.mm.rock said:


> Can we apply 190 for NSW and 190 for VIC? Please suggest as my consultancy told me it is not possible. I want to verify from the forum as the forum is reliable than consultancy. So please help




Yes you can. Just lodge another eoi for VIC if your occupation is in ICT. For all the other occupations apply through their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Kishorekadam said:


> Hi,
> I just received ACS assessment result today, i will submit EOI today. Can you please provide things to take care while filing


I have filed my EOI today. Can you please tell me chances when i can get invite?

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Claim points ::: Age : 25 points + PTE-A: 10 points + Exp : 15 points + Edu: 15 points
EOI Lodged : 65 points: 13 July 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Currently, I have 189 and 190(NSW) in single EOI.. recently asked my agent to seperate 189 and 190(NSW) in different EOIs and also raise new one for 190(VIC)
> 
> totally 3 EOI
> 
> ...


I had filed three different EOIs for 189, 190 NSW, 190 VIC (of course I don't have multiple passports but I do have multiple email addresses). I got invite from NSW so I suspended the other two EOIs after lodging the visa application.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> I did not upload payslips but uploaded Form 26AS and Form 16 (Indian IT documents) for the years where Form 26AS were not available. Form 16 were black and white so I got them attested. Apart from Form 26AS, which was colored and had monograms of IT department, I did not think too much about whether the docs are colored or white and got all of them attested. In any case, we are spending so much money on whole process, I thought it would not be too much of saving trying to save a few hundred rupees to get all docs attested.
> 
> I am still awaiting a grant though.


Here basic question is what is the meaning of attestation ? The meaning is that the a lawyer has seen the original and attesting the photocopy. If you take printout of a black and white copy and get it attested, your attestation itself is flawed.

By the way, only Degrees, Certificates, Marriage Certificate, Transcript, Passport and other related documents warrant attestation. Electronically generated document has a mention that this document is electronically generated. So, you should not get it attested.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

> Originally Posted by karthik0927
> Currently, I have 189 and 190(NSW) in single EOI.. recently asked my agent to seperate 189 and 190(NSW) in different EOIs and also raise new one for 190(VIC)
> 
> totally 3 EOI
> ...





soshainaus said:


> I had filed three different EOIs for 189, 190 NSW, 190 VIC (of course I don't have multiple passports but I do have multiple email addresses). I got invite from NSW so I suspended the other two EOIs after lodging the visa application.


You can create multiple EOIs with the same mail id. DIBP website mentions that you can create multiple EOIs as long you able to substantiate your claims. I suggest you just take leave from your agent.


----------



## rofo1985 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Vikas,

I also in similar situation of yours, have you got invitation in the 12th July slot.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Congrats to all who got invites!

Guys, need your advice.

saw a post and got confused. My ACS result says employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an approx skilled level....

and I had my EOI filled as below

9/11/2009 - 9/11/2011 as non relavant 

10/11/2011 - 12/12/2014 as relevant (should it be 01/12/2011 - 12/12/2014 since ACS says after November 2011, but I calculated pro rata from first joining date? Did I do it right?)

17/12/2014 - 27/03/2015 as relevant

30/03/2015 - 14/04/2017 as relevant


----------



## mandamn (Jul 12, 2017)

what is cutoff invitation point for telecommunication engineer? how many invites did this occupation receive on 12th july round?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

mandamn said:


> what is cutoff invitation point for telecommunication engineer? how many invites did this occupation receive on 12th july round?


60, though it was not a pro rata occupation. No idea for this year, anything can be said once occupation cielings are out. Only one candidate with 70 points got the invitation as far as I know.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## mandamn (Jul 12, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> 60, though it was not a pro rata occupation. No idea for this year, anything can be said once occupation cielings are out. Only one candidate with 70 points got the invitation as far as I know.
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Hi,

How many points have you secured? are you expecting an invite in the next round? I am trying to find the invite result statistics but it seems it has not been updated on the DIBP site.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

mandamn said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many points have you secured? are you expecting an invite in the next round? I am trying to find the invite result statistics but it seems it has not been updated on the DIBP site.


I have 60 points. I do not think I will get invite in next round after seeing the first round. The result of first round will be published in another 5 6 days.


----------



## mandamn (Jul 12, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I have 60 points. I do not think I will get invite in next round after seeing the first round. The result of first round will be published in another 5 6 days.


Thanks for the info mate. 

Good luck to you for the upcoming rounds :thumb:


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

mandamn said:


> Thanks for the info mate.
> 
> Good luck to you for the upcoming rounds :thumb:


Thanks man, rest any telecom related query we can discuss over the new thread

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Your target will be to submit a Complete Application. So, wait for 1 more round and see when you will get your invite. Once you expect invite soon, get PCC and Medical done close to your invite and then lodge a Complete Application for a faster grant.
> 
> Even if it take 1-2 weeks to get your PCC and Medical done after getting invite, don't pay fee till you get them (you have 60 days to lodge). This way you will avoid any CO Contact and get grant quicker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable suggestion. What are my chances of receiving an invite? 
Where do I stand in this queue?


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Congrats to all who got invites!
> 
> Guys, need your advice.
> 
> ...


Check out similar question raised by me earlier in this thread & the responses i got...
That should clear your doubt.


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Submitted my EOI on 21st June with 60 Points. My Profession is Mechanical Engineer. 
Though it was pro rata from November 2016. Lets see what happens this year. Any Update about the first draw result?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Can we apply 190 for NSW and 190 for VIC? Please suggest as my consultancy told me it is not possible. I want to verify from the forum as the forum is reliable than consultancy. So please help


You can for NSW as there is no requirements.

For Vic, see if you fulfill their requirements.

NSW is yet to update their site for the new year Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Vic new year info here :Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Currently, I have 189 and 190(NSW) in single EOI.. recently asked my agent to seperate 189 and 190(NSW) in different EOIs and also raise new one for 190(VIC)
> 
> totally 3 EOI
> 
> ...


Yes. If only agent actually spend some time to read the DIBP page and not say whatever they feel like.

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Thanks for your valuable suggestion. What are my chances of receiving an invite?
> Where do I stand in this queue?


Very good. Electrical wasn't pro rata and hopefully 60 will do it. You may just need to wait 1-4 rounds before you get invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

exchanger107 said:


> Submitted my EOI on 21st June with 60 Points. My Profession is Mechanical Engineer.
> Though it was pro rata from November 2016. Lets see what happens this year. Any Update about the first draw result?


You won't get any invite this year with 60. 65 pointers applying now may even miss out this year. So, you need 5 more points at least if not more. Try PTE-A again or try any state but NSW as you won't make it there too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Congrats to all who got invites!
> 
> Guys, need your advice.
> 
> ...


It should be from *1st Dec 2011* since after Nov is Dec. Not sure if those dates are given on ACS letter or you just using them based on your info. Use what ACS mentioned, it's much safer.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> dishant22 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your valuable suggestion. What are my chances of receiving an invite?
> ...


 what are your views about civil mate?


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You won't get any invite this year with 60. 65 pointers applying now may even miss out this year. So, you need 5 more points at least if not more. Try PTE-A again or try any state but NSW as you won't make it there too.


Thanks for your Reply Bro. 
I am preparing for PTE and I have applied for VIC as I fulfill their requirement. Lets see what happens. But I think Its not possible for me to get 79+ in PTE.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

I have made my submission in Oct 2016 for 221214 Internal Auditor and still waiting for 12th July round results.

Is my long wait normal ? I mean I have met alot of people who got their ITA quicker 

Thanks for the advise guys


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents

- What does this mean? Do I need to include my parents and siblings? Even if I am in a defacto relationship?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

KimBokJoo said:


> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents
> 
> - What does this mean? Do I need to include my parents and siblings? Even if I am in a defacto relationship?




You cannot include your parents and relatives, just your spouse or de facto girlfriend and your children.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddybrii (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a question. I have already planned a holiday to Australia mid-September and while waiting for my 189 visa (65 points, Mechanical engineer) to be invited, I currently do not have a valid tourist visa. Now, with the next few invitational rounds, what are the chances that I will be invited? And even if I would be, how long would it take again to be granted?

Reason I'm asking is because I would like to plan my post-grant first entry to Australia during my holidays in mid-September, if time frame is possible. Also, it takes around 2-3 weeks for me to get a tourist visa from a visa application centre (my passport is not applicable to apply online visa).

What do you guys think? Should I just go ahead with applying tourist visa regardless?


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi There,

My name is Vijay Neelakandan, I live in Sydney on 457 Visa close to 3 yrs now, I have lodged my EOI application on 15th Nov 2016 with respect to Occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111), am still waiting for the invite. 

189 Visa (15th Nov 2016) - 60 Points
190 (NSW - 15th Nov 2016) - 65 Points
190 (VIC - 27th June 2017) - 65 Points

My Questions and concerns are below:

1. Any idea on when I could possibly get invite under ICT BA?

2. Even though I have got 8 yrs of relevant experience in ICT BA, ACS taken out my 6 Yrs experience as my education (MBA Finance) & work skill (IT) are different. ACS advised to consider only from August 2015, which I eventually ended up claiming only 5 points. When I spoke with Immi officer, they advised that I can consider my whole 8 yrs experience for claiming points if it is relevant but the response was not so sure from the officer. I'm bit reluctant on what needs to be done on this?

Can someone please advise, thank you.

Regards,

Vijay Neelakandan


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All-

I have submitted EOI today for visa 189. ANZCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

I have a total of 80 points. When can i expect an invite? Appreciate any responses!


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> You cannot include your parents and relatives, just your spouse or de facto girlfriend and your children.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My name is Vijay Neelakandan, I live in Sydney on 457 Visa close to 3 yrs now, I have lodged my EOI application on 15th Nov 2016 with respect to Occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111), am still waiting for the invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

First of all, a general rule is to keep your personal details hidden, please ensure.

About EOI, you can only claim points as per ACS, if not- you're headed for disaster. Am not sure if you can redo an ACS skills assessment to show relevant experience.

Maybe you can try to increase your points sooner, you may get invited sooner.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

is there any hope for electronics engineer 233411 to get invited in next 3 rounds with 65 points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

buddybrii said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question. I have already planned a holiday to Australia mid-September and while waiting for my 189 visa (65 points, Mechanical engineer) to be invited, I currently do not have a valid tourist visa. Now, with the next few invitational rounds, what are the chances that I will be invited? And even if I would be, how long would it take again to be granted?
> 
> ...



I would not comment on other things, but will add: 

If you lodge you sc189 application, and then then tourist visa and by chance you get a grant for sc189 and then next days (lets say) for tourist visa, you SC189 will be invalidated with tourist visa. 

There many cases like that on the forum posted by other members. Please be careful.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Congrats to all who got invites!
> 
> Guys, need your advice.
> 
> ...



But the extra 20 days doesn't change my points claimed, should I still update my EOI? will this change my DOE ?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have submitted EOI today for visa 189. ANZCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> I have a total of 80 points. When can i expect an invite? Appreciate any responses!


Anyone?? bump!


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> But the extra 20 days doesn't change my points claimed, should I still update my EOI? will this change my DOE ?


Doe doesn't change if points don't. Must update your EOI as per ACS letter.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> But the extra 20 days doesn't change my points claimed, should I still update my EOI? will this change my DOE ?


Very optimistic for 26july

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> First of all, a general rule is to keep your personal details hidden, please ensure.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Very optimistic for 26july
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Place ignore, this was meant 4 american desi

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have submitted EOI today for visa 189. ANZCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> I have a total of 80 points. When can i expect an invite? Appreciate any responses!


July 26, Please update your details in immitracker, It would be helpful for others to analyze their chances of invite.


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

*Hi*

I submitted my EOI on 26th June 2017 with a total of 70 points for 189 and 75 for VIC 190 as a software engineer.

Any guesses when I will receive an invitation if at all I receive one this year??


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Doe doesn't change if points don't. Must update your EOI as per ACS letter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much, I updated my EOI and DOE remains same


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

naveen10046 said:


> Congrats to all who got invites!
> 
> Guys, need your advice.
> 
> ...




You can include November as well. One of my friend last year filled like this and got the visa without any problem. Go ahead mate.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Health*

My health declaration is saying below.

Health clearance provided – no action required
(13XXXXXX)

Does it means reports submitted by clinic to DIBP?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



samworld said:


> I submitted my EOI on 26th June 2017 with a total of 70 points for 189 and 75 for VIC 190 as a software engineer.
> 
> Any guesses when I will receive an invitation if at all I receive one this year??


Don't know about 190, but for 189 you may get in August rounds. Check in your details in immitracker website.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

jiggs said:


> You can include November as well. One of my friend last year filled like this and got the visa without any problem. Go ahead mate.




Appreciate your response mate, just updated my EOI before seeing your reply.
Have excluded November to be on safer side (ACS says after November 2011) though was skeptic whether it will change my DOE. Fortunately it seems if there isn't any change in points the DOE will remain same.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

karthik0927 said:


> I have stayed in Melbourne, Australia for more than a year.. Do i need to apply for AUS PCC?


Yes you must.


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks..I already did


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would not comment on other things, but will add:
> 
> If you lodge you sc189 application, and then then tourist visa and by chance you get a grant for sc189 and then next days (lets say) for tourist visa, you SC189 will be invalidated with tourist visa.
> 
> There many cases like that on the forum posted by other members. Please be careful.


That's scary, & ridiculous on part of Visa guys!


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My name is Vijay Neelakandan, I live in Sydney on 457 Visa close to 3 yrs now, I have lodged my EOI application on 15th Nov 2016 with respect to Occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111), am still waiting for the invite.
> 
> ...


Not sure why your points are at 60 after AU work experience. I mean, i thought it will be higher.
I hope you included your Australian experience points.
If your English score is low, you can improve that score.
Check out points for 'Partner Skill Qualifications' as well.


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Not sure why your points are at 60 after AU work experience. I mean, i thought it will be higher.
> I hope you included your Australian experience points.
> If your English score is low, you can improve that score.
> Check out points for 'Partner Skill Qualifications' as well.



Thank you for your reply.
My points are as below:

Age - 30 P
Education - 15 P
PTE - 10 P
Work Experience - only 5 points (includes only last 2 yrs experience in AU, as ACS taken out my remaining 6 yrs relevant experience as my education & work skill are different)

My wife has got over 6 yrs experience in HR, but she quits her profile 4 yrs back, I read it somewhere that Partner Skill Qualification can be assessed only if they are up and working in the last 24 months. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Regards,

Vijay Neelakandan


----------



## nvnit (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

Can somebody please suggest when can i get invite. Details are in signature.

Navneet Singh
Occupation Code- 261313
Total Points - 70 (Age- 30, Education-15, PTE-20, Australia Exp-5)
EOI Date of submission- 19/05/2017


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> My points are as below:
> 
> Age - 30 P
> ...


Improving your English Score is best bet. Otherwise, wait for your experience points to increase.
Not aware of conditions for Partner Skill Qualification points, so can't comment on it.


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Improving your English Score is best bet. Otherwise, wait for your experience points to increase.
> Not aware of conditions for Partner Skill Qualification points, so can't comment on it.



Thank you for your reply.

You are correct, English score is the only option left at present. Cheers..


----------



## ekta1988 (Jan 13, 2017)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> My husband now has 75 points as he gained 5 points for experience as on 29th June, 2017.
> ...


Dear All,

We have received the invite in this round. PCC done for both me and my husband. Medicals scheduled for next week. We will complete the application by next weekend.

The problem remains the same, husband's company is sending him to Australia for a short-term project on 457 visa.

*If we receive PR visa before 457 is issued, will 457 visa cancel our PR visa.* Kindly reply if anyone has any idea on this or kindly guide me on which forum should I ask this question.


----------



## Capt ASR (Jun 23, 2017)

Sub# said:


> That's scary, & ridiculous on part of Visa guys!




Hi, 

Just trying to get it right. If u apply for tourist visa while holding a Valid PR visa , DIBP will cancel PR visa and in lieu issue u with tourist visa . 
strange ! I am sure there must be a way to invoke PR visa. 
what if u already have tourist visa and u apply for PR visa. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dollaragar (Jan 5, 2017)

*190 Invite*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 1st March 2017 under Occupation Code- 261313 for 190 VISA NSW with 60 points ( 25 age + 10 education + 15 exp + 10 PTE) + 5 state sponsorship = 65 points

Any chance of getting invite in near future?

Thanks


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear Sumit,

While filing for ACT they have mentioned to report five job openings of our profession,and to submit the compatibility report between each job opening and our edu and exp....

Plz suggest from where you have traced the job openings in your profession and also if possible please guide with the compatibility report for the visa class.


Thanks



sumitgupta22 said:


> Here basic question is what is the meaning of attestation ? The meaning is that the a lawyer has seen the original and attesting the photocopy. If you take printout of a black and white copy and get it attested, your attestation itself is flawed.
> 
> By the way, only Degrees, Certificates, Marriage Certificate, Transcript, Passport and other related documents warrant attestation. Electronically generated document has a mention that this document is electronically generated. So, you should not get it attested.


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My name is Vijay Neelakandan, I live in Sydney on 457 Visa close to 3 yrs now, I have lodged my EOI application on 15th Nov 2016 with respect to Occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111), am still waiting for the invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay

As you are on 457, you can apply to Victoria SS directly under 457 pathway. Victoria gives outcome in two weeks and considers your full experience based on your CV.

This victoria ss application is separate to EOI. 

I would suggest to apply there if you are ok to come to Melbourne. I am here since last 2 years in same role and have confirmed employement. I got invite in 2 weeks after the application.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



nvnit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please suggest when can i get invite. Details are in signature.
> 
> ...


99% chance in next round!


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Can anybody suggest probability of civil engineer with 65 points getting invite in next round


----------



## sidneysaad (Jan 26, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> I was on 75 points and got my invite on 12th July as well (261312). I have lodged my visa application and now in the process of uploading documents. I had a question: I don't have my original PCC but I do have a notarized / attested copy of a valid PCC. Would that be accepted as my PCC or do I have to arrange the original one?
> 
> Also, can any one please give me the link to July 2017 visa lodge gang or something like that? This thread has been extremely useful for me while I was waiting for my invite.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting for their invite.


That's wonderful to know, good luck to a fellow compatriot. I want to ask, how did you pay the visa fees?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We have received the invite in this round. PCC done for both me and my husband. Medicals scheduled for next week. We will complete the application by next weekend.
> 
> ...




Clear Answer is Yes


Australian Immigration does not deal with trivial situations. They assume that you want to stop being a PR and that is why you applied for 457. I've heard of numerous people who 'intentionally' took a different visa while on PR due to various personal reasons - to stop being a PR!.

So, they won't investigate the reasons why you filed 457. They will just approve 457 if the eligibility is met. and if that happens, as per Visa rules, PR is invalidated.

You could hold off the 457 or the PR application if you choose to avoid the conflict. or, the time it as best as you can. You could also look at canceling 457 application if you get the PR before the 457 is processed. 

But if it so happens that they are moving at a similar pace, then please note that this is a government system, there's no defined agreement on the time period for cancellation as far as I know. So if the visa CO (for 457) does not cancel the Visa by any chance and proceeds to approve, you are at risk.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> what are your views about civil mate?


Same goes for civil. 1000 invite /round is not enough to clear the high pointers and hence the higher cut-off points. After 1-4 more rounds, things will get back to usual unless the number of invite /round is increased.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

exchanger107 said:


> Thanks for your Reply Bro.
> I am preparing for PTE and I have applied for VIC as I fulfill their requirement. Lets see what happens. But I think Its not possible for me to get 79+ in PTE.


I don't see why not considering you have such a good IELTS score. Take the test and you will see.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> Hi Vijay
> 
> As you are on 457, you can apply to Victoria SS directly under 457 pathway. Victoria gives outcome in two weeks and considers your full experience based on your CV.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, thats so awesome to hear it from you.

Can you please advise on the below please:

My relevant experience is 8 yrs (ICT BA) but due to my education (MBA Finance), ACS taken out my 6 yrs relevant experience and ended up with only 2 yrs relevant experience. Can you please tell me, what should be my relevant experience I can show when applying for VIC SS application?. Can you please send me the link as well please.

Regards,

Vijay Neelakandan


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > what are your views about civil mate?
> ...


 u may be right bro but 44 from civil were invited in 21 June round and most of them were 60 pointers, this means that higher pointers were cleared by 21 June, all the higher pointers from civil are those who applied after 21, I see a better chance if they consider civil this round, coz in last round I have not seen a single invite from this occupation, as I see last year also there were some rounds where only 5-10 civil were invited and yet u can say that it was an easy passage for them, but u may be right and it may take some rounds but 65 pointers as of now r still hopeful for 26 July round


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Oh my goodness, thats so awesome to hear it from you.
> 
> Can you please advise on the below please:
> 
> ...


For Victoria, your total experience matters. So along with application, they will ask full CV with other documents. Once they nominate, you should get invitation for the referenced EOI. 

Just to be clear, EOI/visa is DIBP process and Victoria nomination is Victoria process. So Victoria wants to consider everything for nomination evaluation; in your case, full 8 years of experience if all your projects in 8 years are related to BA role. 

Once nominated, EOI and visa application should reflect what ACS has evaluated.

I wonder, why ACS has evaluated based on your MBA? Was your graduation not related to ICT major?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Oh my goodness, thats so awesome to hear it from you.
> 
> Can you please advise on the below please:
> 
> ...


You will find more here: http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...thway-to-visa-nomination-for-457-visa-holders

Also check Victoria State Sponsorship thread for more details. People do discuss things in details.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My name is Vijay Neelakandan, I live in Sydney on 457 Visa close to 3 yrs now, I have lodged my EOI application on 15th Nov 2016 with respect to Occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111), am still waiting for the invite.
> 
> ...


1. You won't get any invite with 60 points for 189 or neither NSW 190.

Only Vic 190, you may have some chance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> u may be right bro but 44 from civil were invited in 21 June round and most of them were 60 pointers, this means that higher pointers were cleared by 21 June, all the higher pointers from civil are those who applied after 21, I see a better chance if they consider civil this round, coz in last round I have not seen a single invite from this occupation, as I see last year also there were some rounds where only 5-10 civil were invited and yet u can say that it was an easy passage for them, but u may be right and it may take some rounds but 65 pointers as of now r still hopeful for 26 July round


No 44 but 134 were invited from Civil. On average around 100 applies every 14 days. Since, there were 3 weeks gap, you can assume 160-180 people were waiting. That's why no 65 pointers in both Telecom and Civil didn't receive any invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> I have made my submission in Oct 2016 for 221214 Internal Auditor and still waiting for 12th July round results.
> 
> Is my long wait normal ? I mean I have met alot of people who got their ITA quicker
> 
> Thanks for the advise guys


What's your points score ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have submitted EOI today for visa 189. ANZCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> I have a total of 80 points. When can i expect an invite? Appreciate any responses!


July 26 most likely.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> But the extra 20 days doesn't change my points claimed, should I still update my EOI? will this change my DOE ?


You should change because it is from 1st Dec 2011. It won't change DOE if no change of points.

Also how did you know all those dates ? Did ACS specifically specified them ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samworld said:


> I submitted my EOI on 26th June 2017 with a total of 70 points for 189 and 75 for VIC 190 as a software engineer.
> 
> Any guesses when I will receive an invitation if at all I receive one this year??


Soon. 1-4 rounds max.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> My health declaration is saying below.
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> (13XXXXXX)
> ...


Yes.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sub# said:


> That's scary, & ridiculous on part of Visa guys!


Most recent visa overrides all previous visa. Hence, the problem.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> My points are as below:
> 
> Age - 30 P
> ...


What does the Skills Assessment Authority says not what you heard ? For partner skills, you only the skills assessment code, no work, no education. Just the code is enough and IELTS 6+ and under 45.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We have received the invite in this round. PCC done for both me and my husband. Medicals scheduled for next week. We will complete the application by next weekend.
> 
> ...


I can't say for sure but andrey said a tourist visa cancelled a PR visa, so on that basis it is very much possible your PR visa might be cancelled.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dollaragar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 1st March 2017 under Occupation Code- 261313 for 190 VISA NSW with 60 points ( 25 age + 10 education + 15 exp + 10 PTE) + 5 state sponsorship = 65 points
> 
> ...


You won't get NSW 190 with 60+5. Try other states.


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Pay slips and Form 16 DOCS*

Hi Friends,

I have few queries , hope someone can help me from this forum, 

1> How mandatory is Pay slip and FORM16 while submitting or lodging visa?

2> From May 2014 to jan 2015 I do not have pay slips, Since I was working in Yangon(Myanmar) and i used to get the local salary in hand and part of my salary was deposited in dollars to my HDFC bank account. this was for 9months. For the 9 months i have not paid the tax since i was in other country and working there permanently. company took care of everything. But no pay slip was give.

3> I have all the reference letter and offer letter from all the company for which i am claiming experience but having issue with Pay slips and form 16. 

Can anyone give me difference senarios how is can be worked out if in case i need to submit my payslip and form16





Gnanaraj Jayapalan , Bengaluru

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

No 44 but 134 were invited from Civil. On average around 100 applies every 14 days. Since, there were 3 weeks gap, you can assume 160-180 people were waiting. That's why no 65 pointers in both Telecom and Civil didn't receive any invite.[/QUOTE] u r right the number is 144 I miscalculated but if u see immitracker u will find a 75 pointer not invited last time, only the result of last round will give clear picture I think


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> u r right the number is 144 I miscalculated but if u see immitracker u will find a 75 pointer not invited last time, only the result of last round will give clear picture I think


Civil quota went unfilled last year. So, that guy didn't updated or lodged before 21 June or something else.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few queries , hope someone can help me from this forum,
> 
> ...


If the company an issue you a reference letter and offer letter, I fail to understand the problem in issuing a simple pay slips fr every month you worked?
Talk to the person who issued you the reference letter and the offer letter
Even if the company does not generate payslips as a matter of routine, they can make an exception for you and generate it in MS word and issue it

Cheers


----------



## pra2017 (May 16, 2017)

Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
My consultancy had applied for both 189 & 190 NSW from the same account .
I got an invite for NSW June 1st & i accepted but i am yet to pay the final amount as we have a 60 time period which is about to expire on july 30th
i was waiting for a 189 invite but now my agent is telling is since i have accepted the NSW invite i will not be eligible for 189 as we have applied from the same account, either if i have to withdraw the complete EOI application & re apply for 189 again 
I am kind of confused should i go ahead with the 190 NSW or withdraw & reapply for EOI for 189 again?
please suggest me :frusty:

261313 Software engineer
Nomination :26th May 2017
PTE-A: L 86, R 82, S 90, W 78 : 
EOI Lodged : 189 70 points/NSW 75 points 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

Why electronics engineer 233411 is not eligible to apply for 190 visa...? though this occupation is in the list in ACT and South australia?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

pra2017 said:


> Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
> 
> My consultancy had applied for both 189 & 190 NSW from the same account .
> 
> ...




This could be true. What you can do is login to your eoi and see what's the status there. If its invited then you are out of the pool and if it's submitted then your 189 is in the pool with your current eoi. My opinion is to go for NSW. Rest is upto you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > u r right the number is 144 I miscalculated but if u see immitracker u will find a 75 pointer not invited last time, only the result of last round will give clear picture I think
> ...


 my bad the guy submitted on 16 June and must not have updated the status as he definately would have been invited on 21 June


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> July 26 most likely.


Thank you for your response zaback21!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> What does the Skills Assessment Authority says not what you heard ? For partner skills, you only the skills assessment code, no work, no education. Just the code is enough and IELTS 6+ and under 45.


I think you got it wrong:

_

'Partner Skills' points can be claimed by an applicant if the partner is able to satisfy the key requirements of age, English language ability, has nominated an occupation on the same SOL (Skilled Occupation List), has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority. The partner should also meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience in a skilled occupation which is listed in the SOL as the primary applicant.

However, 'partner skills' points cannot be claimed if the partner is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident of Australian or if the partner is not included in your visa application.

Required Documents

The documentary evidence that need to be provided are that your partner has met all the basic requirements for the particular General Skilled Migration visa you applied for, they meet the Australian study requirement in the last six months before applying, and they have been employed in a skilled occupation for a period totaling at least 12 months in the last 24 months before applying.

_

PS: I am applying for partner skills


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I did submit my EOI on 24/10/2016 , under 221214 with 65 points and targeting NSW for the extra 5 . I dont know if my wait time is normal but it's getting close to one year in couple of weeks.

Any estimation as to when I should be invited ? and do you think that DIBP would give priority to capped occupations for the first few rounds ?

Regards,,,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did submit my EOI on 24/10/2016 , under 221214 with 65 points and targeting NSW for the extra 5 . I dont know if my wait time is normal but it's getting close to one year in couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


There is nothing in the hands of DIBP
It is all a game of higher points wins. They can't play favourites 
With the reduction in quotas per round, the situation is bleak for pro rata applicants 

As far as NSW sponsorship, no one can predict that 

You have no,option but you wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

*expecting eoi invite soon but change in circumstances*

Hi All,
Currently in a confused state and writing here hopin to get some advise.
I filed my eoi in april with 65 points and expecting my visa invite soon this july.However the dilemma now is my marriage has been fixed and is expected this december.The problem is i filed eoi as single.That means by december m sure my PR wud be granted if i continue with processing and after marriage i wud need to file for a partner visa which has below challenges.
1)Cost is approx 5000 AUD more than if i ignore the current invite and apply with my spouse together.
2)Spouse has to appear IELTS which wud be difficult for her as she is not from english medium background.

In such circumstance,can anyone advise wat from the below shud be the ryt approach:
1)Will it be good to ignore the current invite and wait till i get married and then reapply after december 2017.
2)Shud i go ahead with processing my current invite and get my PR first.

Any suggestions are most welcomed!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Currently in a confused state and writing here hopin to get some advise.
> I filed my eoi in april with 65 points and expecting my visa invite soon this july.However the dilemma now is my marriage has been fixed and is expected this december.The problem is i filed eoi as single.That means by december m sure my PR wud be granted if i continue with processing and after marriage i wud need to file for a partner visa which has below challenges.
> 1)Cost is approx 5000 AUD more than if i ignore the current invite and apply with my spouse together.
> ...


If you are not in a tearing hurry to get the PR, then applying after marriage makes more sense

But your wife even then would need to prove functional English or pay about 5,000 AUD towards tuition fees

Cheers


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing in the hands of DIBP
> It is all a game of higher points wins. They can't play favourites
> With the reduction in quotas per round, the situation is bleak for pro rata applicants
> 
> ...


I guess I will have to work hard to do a third PTE-A attempt to get the extra 10 points

Thanks for reply though


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are not in a tearing hurry to get the PR, then applying after marriage makes more sense
> 
> But your wife even then would need to prove functional English or pay about 5,000 AUD towards tuition fees
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate for the advise.Though i am not in a tearing hurry,i am more concerned about the current eoi which will expire.The ques is will it be a problem if eoi expires and will i get another invite in future we i reapply along with my spouse,Any clue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Thanks mate for the advise.Though i am not in a tearing hurry,i am more concerned about the current eoi which will expire.The ques is will it be a problem if eoi expires and will i get another invite in future we i reapply along with my spouse,Any clue?


If you don't apply for visa after 2 invites, then your EOI is cancelled 
As you have only 1 invite, which you are rejecting. There will not be a problem

Just suspend your EOI till such period that you are ready to apply

Cheers


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

This Aug 1st, I’ll get additional 5 points and the total points will be 70 for 261111. However, even with 70 points for 261111 there is long wait for the invite. It hardly reached to 65 points last year 2016-17.

Considering the long wait for ICT BA 261111, I’m thinking to apply for ACS 261313 (roles and responsibilities have an overlap). Even in this case, I'll have 70 points only from 1st of Aug (considering I receive ACA assessments by then).

Do you think it's a wise idea or otherwise?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> I think you got it wrong:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
Can you kindly share the link of above information?
Thanks.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> I think you got it wrong:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Interesting....We got my partner skills assessed as post Australia studies, we only mentioned her Australia work experiences which are older than 24 months in ACS, al though she has worked for >12 months in past 24 months(outside Australia), it was not part of ACS assessment,...i am a bit confused now....does this mean we need to request for review of my partner's ACS to add recent experience as well?

I already submitted my EOI, it never asked about my partners work experience, it only asked if assessment has been done in past 24 months & English proficiency skills...

Thanks in advance!

This is what i see in border.gov.au, no mention about the 12months requirement:


Partner skills

You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 50 years of age
has competent English
has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
is coming to Australia with you
is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx


----------



## tc181985 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello Team,

ANZSCO Code : 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer )
Subclass : 189
MSA applied on : 12/02/17
Assessment Outcome : 24-Mar-17
EOI Date : 25-Mar-17 ( 60 points)
EOI Updated on : 10-June-17 ( 65 points)

When can I expect ITA ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pra2017 said:


> Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
> My consultancy had applied for both 189 & 190 NSW from the same account .
> I got an invite for NSW June 1st & i accepted but i am yet to pay the final amount as we have a 60 time period which is about to expire on july 30th
> i was waiting for a 189 invite but now my agent is telling is since i have accepted the NSW invite i will not be eligible for 189 as we have applied from the same account, either if i have to withdraw the complete EOI application & re apply for 189 again
> ...


You are allowed two invite to expire, then only EOI will be removed.

You can let NSW 190 to expire on 30 July. Then you will be eligible for Aug 9 invite for 189. If you want 189, then wait for Aug 9. And in the meantime, don't do anything like updating EOI or unselecting anything. This could cause change in DOE and you will then have to wait.

If you want invite on July 26, I will suggest submitting a new EOI for 189 only. If you get it with that on July 26, accept it and withdraw the other one. if not, then suspend the new one and accept 189 on Aug 9.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> I think you got it wrong:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Can you please post the link where this says ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did submit my EOI on 24/10/2016 , under 221214 with 65 points and targeting NSW for the extra 5 . I dont know if my wait time is normal but it's getting close to one year in couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


You have no chance with 65. You need 70 at least and then almost 7-12 months wait or more. If you can manage 75, then invite within 1-2 rounds is possible.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Thanks mate for the advise.Though i am not in a tearing hurry,i am more concerned about the current eoi which will expire.The ques is will it be a problem if eoi expires and will i get another invite in future we i reapply along with my spouse,Any clue?


Just suspend your EOI till you get married. This way you get to keep your DOE. The day you get married, next day unsuspend and get invite in the next round. No need to worry and good luck with your marriage !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raghavs said:


> This Aug 1st, I’ll get additional 5 points and the total points will be 70 for 261111. However, even with 70 points for 261111 there is long wait for the invite. It hardly reached to 65 points last year 2016-17.
> 
> Considering the long wait for ICT BA 261111, I’m thinking to apply for ACS 261313 (roles and responsibilities have an overlap). Even in this case, I'll have 70 points only from 1st of Aug (considering I receive ACA assessments by then).
> 
> Do you think it's a wise idea or otherwise?


I don't think there will be a long wait at 70 points. You just need to wait for the 80,75 pointers to clear.

70 points DOE is at 26 March on 29 March round, only the guys on the 3 days didn't receive invite. You may have to wait 1-2 months before you get you invite since a backlog of pointers happened in the last 3 months. If you can wait, then fine. Else you can get on with your assessment. In any case, assessment will probably take the same time.

Wait for July 12 results to come and see the ceiling and then make a decision.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> I guess I will have to work hard to do a third PTE-A attempt to get the extra 10 points
> 
> Thanks for reply though


Good luck with PTE.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

*189 eoi*

Hey all, just joined the forum. I have applied for 263111 with 70 points on 1st July 2017 and haven't yet received any invitation, can anyone with 263111 let me know what would be the approx wait time


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

pra2017 said:


> Hi i applied for 189 on 26th May under 261313 Software engineer.
> My consultancy had applied for both 189 & 190 NSW from the same account .
> I got an invite for NSW June 1st & i accepted but i am yet to pay the final amount as we have a 60 time period which is about to expire on july 30th
> i was waiting for a 189 invite but now my agent is telling is since i have accepted the NSW invite i will not be eligible for 189 as we have applied from the same account, either if i have to withdraw the complete EOI application & re apply for 189 again
> ...


Why did you apply for NSW if you did not wish to go for its nomination?

Check your status in EOI, if it is invited, go for it. Do not lose the chance which you have in your hand. However, if you prefer to go for fresh EOI for 189, are you sure your current invite wouldn't be an issue? You definitely will not want to be in a situation where you lose both the chances.


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I want to know is there any one in this group has submitted his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) category and waiting for EOI results in July 2017.By this we can approximately estimate our timeline for invitation.


Thanks
Malik Amjad Ali

__________________
EA Applied : 23-Apr-2017
EA Certificate Awarded : 17-Jun-17
Profession : 263312( Telecommunication Network Engineer)
EOI Applied : 19-Jun-17
Total Points Claimed : 60 points


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

*189 eoi*

Anyone with similar Occupation please do update
__________________
ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE-A: L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90 : 18th June 2017
EOI Lodged : 189 PR 70 points : 1 July 2017
NSW 75 points : 24 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Good luck with PTE.
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


Do you think even at my current PTE level scoring at 76 , I do actually need to sit for fourth time ? 

Or should I wait for 12th July results to decide ? my job can get capped by late August so it could be good idea to do an exam but might be invited before that happens. so Am confused :frusty:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kashypramod said:


> Hey all, just joined the forum. I have applied for 263111 with 70 points on 1st July 2017 and haven't yet received any invitation, can anyone with 263111 let me know what would be the approx wait time


1-3 more rounds for you. July 26 could happen too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know is there any one in this group has submitted his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) category and waiting for EOI results in July 2017.By this we can approximately estimate our timeline for invitation.
> 
> ...


None of the 65 pointers got any invite in Telecom. So, you need to wait 1-3 more rounds.

Telecom Thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...299290-telecommunication-engineer-2633-a.html


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1-3 more rounds for you. July 26 could happen too.


Thanks a lot for the update....fingers crossed for 26th July then


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Do you think even at my current PTE level scoring at 76 , I do actually need to sit for fourth time ?
> 
> Or should I wait for 12th July results to decide ? my job can get capped by late August so it could be good idea to do an exam but might be invited before that happens. so Am confused :frusty:


You need 70 at least for an invite. 2212 didn't see 65 cut-off the whole of last year. Even 70 pointers been waiting long.

People gave English test as much as 27 times I have heard, so it is not impossible. If you can get 10 more PTE points, then you will have 75 and at that point, it won't take long. So, keep on trying till this years quota finishes.

Else try any state but NSW.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know is there any one in this group has submitted his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) category and waiting for EOI results in July 2017.By this we can approximately estimate our timeline for invitation.
> 
> ...


I think we have to wait for some more time looking at the trend. Only one person with 70 points got the invite in 12th july round. Just wish that telecom will be out of pfo rata.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tc181985 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer )
> Subclass : 189
> ...


It could be a touch and go. Without ceiling, it is impossible to say anything about 2335.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You need 70 at least for an invite. 2212 didn't see 65 cut-off the whole of last year. Even 70 pointers been waiting long.
> 
> People gave English test as much as 27 times I have heard, so it is not impossible. If you can get 10 more PTE points, then you will have 75 and at that point, it won't take long. So, keep on trying till this years quota finishes.
> 
> Else try any state but NSW.


Problem is , the only state that can take me at 65 is NSW and NT by default , if I got 75 I can also also for SA but I heard even they are hard to crack


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Problem is , the only state that can take me at 65 is NSW and NT by default , if I got 75 I can also also for SA but I heard even they are hard to crack


NSW will be hard. Try see if you can get in to NT.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW will be hard. Try see if you can get in to NT.


I have submitted an EOI there , my current DIBP EOI marked as NSW as preferred state.

I have created a new EOI just for NT and asked them to cancel the old EOI applicant but got no response yet :frusty::frusty:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> I have submitted an EOI there , my current DIBP EOI marked as NSW as preferred state.
> 
> I have created a new EOI just for NT and asked them to cancel the old EOI applicant but got no response yet :frusty::frusty:


Why complicate stuff. Either you should have chosen Any State or change that to NT. Should have created a new one for NSW. Now you have asked to cancel and not sure if they will keep your application. That application was for that particular EOI number.


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

hi all 

I just want to participate and write something after reading all these posts  

What i think for pro-rata occupations is that it reached to its peak so the same pattern will continue over the year, results are not important actually the numbers that are reported here is enough to draw conclusion. immi department has no solution to this, they just want to make sure this program goes smooth. Individuals have to increase their points to compete not being trapped of waiting for the coming results month after month. 

The cap of each occupation will not dramatically change and if there are any changes, would be slight change according to the market demand, you can get the info on that from statistics where you get assessment of your qualification. 

i would be happy for any comments on my observation. 

I wish everybody good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

my_perham said:


> hi all
> 
> I just want to participate and write something after reading all these posts
> 
> ...


 u r spot on but what is ur observation about occupations which are not prorata, will they have smooth run like last year?


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, I've just completed my IT degree in Australia and plan to start the professional year program once I apply for 485 visa. Should I also do NAATI test to get additional points because I'll not be able to get full points for my age. My points breakdown would be 
Age:25
Bachelor's degree:15
Australian study:5
PTE:20
Professional Year:5

I'll definitely not be able to apply this year because the quota will be filled by feb/march so, I'll be applying in the 2018/19 .


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello..

Any clue as to when I expect an invite? Was hoping to get one on 26th July but seems like a distant dream now.. 
My details are
65 Points
DOE - 21st March 2017 
Category - 261313 - Software Engineer

It's been a long wait since march..


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> For Victoria, your total experience matters. So along with application, they will ask full CV with other documents. Once they nominate, you should get invitation for the referenced EOI.
> 
> Just to be clear, EOI/visa is DIBP process and Victoria nomination is Victoria process. So Victoria wants to consider everything for nomination evaluation; in your case, full 8 years of experience if all your projects in 8 years are related to BA role.
> 
> ...



When checked the same, there is a basic requirement to fulfil before applying:

Either I should have worked 1 year in VIC in the last 3 yrs.
Or I should have hold PHD degree
Or I should have an Offer letter from any of VIC Employer

Unfortunately, did not satisfy any one of the requirement.

My profile is in IT and my education is MBA Finance, hence ACS considered it as ICT Minor.


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

vijaynk86 said:


> When checked the same, there is a basic requirement to fulfil before applying:
> 
> Either I should have worked 1 year in VIC in the last 3 yrs.
> Or I should have hold PHD degree
> ...


You can ask your employer to move you to Melbourne based project and put that in your employement letter. That should do.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

karthik0927 said:


> I have stayed in Melbourne, Australia for more than a year.. Do i need to apply for AUS PCC?


Yes definitely 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> u r spot on but what is ur observation about occupations which are not prorata, will they have smooth run like last year?


I think, it gonna be the same what i have seen over the last three years, but the occupation like electrical and civil engineering are at danger zone for 60 pointers, maybe by end of this financial year become more competitive. Just be patient, because there were no invitation for prorata occupations as the cap reached early last year, so it makes sense that the priority are given to them on 12 July, but i hope next round this sanario would not happen because it's a breach of right for non-prorta occupation as immi department could give three rounds of invitation not solving this issue at the cost of non-prorata occupation.


----------



## vijaynk86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> You can ask your employer to move you to Melbourne based project and put that in your employement letter. That should do.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Much appreciated for your responses mate, thanks heaps.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Chimera said:


> Hello..
> 
> Any clue as to when I expect an invite? Was hoping to get one on 26th July but seems like a distant dream now..
> My details are
> ...


Same as yours with eoi date at 1st apr for software engineer at 65 for 189.. next round would go to 70 pointers..for us, it will be in august for sure

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rockycres said:


> Same as yours with eoi date at 1st apr for software engineer at 65 for 189.. next round would go to 70 pointers..for us, it will be in august for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


it may take longer if the rounds going to be small. 

Lets see. :couch2:


----------



## netshell (Jul 15, 2017)

EOI for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) filled on 25 May 2017.
Points: 60
When can i expect as invite for 189?


----------



## Lynna987 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, just like some feedback/confirmation on my situation. My details as follows:

ANZSCO code 221111 general accountant
EOI submitted Jun16 with 60pts
updated EOI Jul17 to 70pts due to PTE superior english
EOI to be updated Oct17 to 75pts due to work experience

Based on historical trend, immitracker, other forum member's post, recent invitation round, I think that I would only be able to receive an invite maybe dec17-jan18 after attaining 75 points. 

I'm not sure if this is an accurate assessment or if I have missed out anything so any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lynna987 said:


> Hi, just like some feedback/confirmation on my situation. My details as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO code 221111 general accountant
> EOI submitted Jun16 with 60pts
> ...


Let's see the quotas for the individual categories which will be out next mid week

But in all probability, you would not have to wait for more then a month after getting 75 points

Cheers


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just suspend your EOI till you get married. This way you get to keep your DOE. The day you get married, next day unsuspend and get invite in the next round. No need to worry and good luck with your marriage !


Thanks mate!Any idea how to suspend the eoi by myself.I kno till 60 days of invite it remains suspended,but how can i suspend eoi after that


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Thanks mate!Any idea how to suspend the eoi by myself.I kno till 60 days of invite it remains suspended,but how can i suspend eoi after that
> 
> 
> Cheers


After 60 days when you open the main page of the EOI, you will get the option to suspend or withdraw the EOI

Cheers


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> After 60 days when you open the main page of the EOI, you will get the option to suspend or withdraw the EOI
> 
> Cheers


Thanks buddy  appreciate your help!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Kishorekadam said:


> I have filed my EOI today. Can you please tell me chances when i can get invite?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Claim points ::: Age : 25 points + PTE-A: 10 points + Exp : 15 points + Edu: 15 points
> ...


If you can increase your PTE to 10 more your chances of getting invite is too high in next 1-2 rounds... else from trend it might be september/october


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 24th April 2017. I haven't got an invitation on July 12th round but status of my case in the Immitracker is updated to INVITED automatically.

Just wondering would there be any issues with my EOI ? Any idea on how Immitracker updates the status? I am not able to revert the status as well.

I would appreciate if someone could share some thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 24th April 2017. I haven't got an invitation on July 12th round but status of my case in the Immitracker is updated to INVITED automatically.
> 
> ...


How many points do you have ?
Cheers


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> Can you kindly share the link of above information?
> Thanks.


http://www.isaglobal.in/australia/partner-skilled-immigration.aspx


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Can you please post the link where this says ?


Got it from Isa global site: 
http://www.isaglobal.in/australia/partner-skilled-immigration.aspx


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Hi, I've just completed my IT degree in Australia and plan to start the professional year program once I apply for 485 visa. Should I also do NAATI test to get additional points because I'll not be able to get full points for my age. My points breakdown would be
> Age:25
> Bachelor's degree:15
> Australian study:5
> ...


What is ANZSCO code? Currently you have 70 points...It depends on on occupation, if your occupation has high cut-off points then yes go for NAATI test, if its not, then its a matter of how fast you want the invite. Any how please post your ANZSCO code


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry, forgot to mention..70 points.


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How many points do you have ?
> Cheers


70 points


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

I think, it gonna be the same what i have seen over the last three years, but the occupation like electrical and civil engineering are at danger zone for 60 pointers, maybe by end of this financial year become more competitive. Just be patient, because there were no invitation for prorata occupations as the cap reached early last year, so it makes sense that the priority are given to them on 12 July, but i hope next round this sanario would not happen because it's a breach of right for non-prorta occupation as immi department could give three rounds of invitation not solving this issue at the cost of non-prorata occupation.[/QUOTE]nice analysis mate


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> http://www.isaglobal.in/australia/partner-skilled-immigration.aspx


Thanks for sharing the link mate.
https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
This is what I got on the official website. Here they have not mentioned anything regarding work experience that they should have been employed in a skilled occupation for a period totaling at least 12 months in the last 24 months before applying. May be someone can clear this doubt.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

netshell said:


> EOI for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) filled on 25 May 2017.
> Points: 60
> When can i expect as invite for 189?




As it stands now, not any time soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 24th April 2017. I haven't got an invitation on July 12th round but status of my case in the Immitracker is updated to INVITED automatically.
> 
> ...


Most probably the immitracker data is wrong as it is relying on a statement made by an applicant that he got an invite under 2613 with 70 points and application date 26th April

Let's wait for the official data to be published next midweek and if that date is correct then you have to recheck whether your EOI is having any problems 

Cheers


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most probably the immitracker data is wrong as it is relying on a statement made by an applicant that he got an invite under 2613 with 70 points and application date 26th April
> 
> Let's wait for the official data to be published next midweek and if that date is correct then you have to recheck whether your EOI is having any problems
> 
> Cheers


How come immitracker automatically getting updated? It's 3rd party site rite!! It was updated in my case also. Will it get updated visa status also??

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prdream said:


> How come immitracker automatically getting updated? It's 3rd party site rite!! It was updated in my case also. Will it get updated visa status also??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


What immitracker does is that it assumes that all data entered is correct 
So if a person with 70 points in 2613 whose EOI date is 26th April enters that he has got an invite, then automatically all other applicants with 70 points before him are shown to have got the invite 

That's why the applicant have to be very careful when submitting data to immitracker as one wrong data can affect a lot of reports

Cheers


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What immitracker does is that it assumes that all data entered is correct
> So if a person with 70 points in 2613 whose EOI date is 26th April enters that he has got an invite, then automatically all other applicants with 70 points before him are shown to have got the invite
> 
> That's why the applicant have to be very careful when submitting data to immitracker as one wrong data can affect a lot of reports
> ...


Got it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil4u_21 (Jul 14, 2017)

ANZSCO - Systems Analyst - 261112
Total points - 65 + 5 (NSW SS)
Listening : 76
Reading : 75
Written : 77
Speaking : 82
ACS positive - 17/04/2017
EOI Invitation: Awaiting 

Is there anyone in same situation ? What are the chances and wait time for 189 and/or NSW invite ?


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I need your suggestion.. right now my points are 60 and will get 5 extra points for experience next month.. my code is 233512.. how early can I receive invitation in 189 class??
Please suggest in which visa category I should lodge my eoi??


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

jassi_singh said:


> Hi everyone.. I need your suggestion.. right now my points are 60 and will get 5 extra points for experience next month.. my code is 233512.. how early can I receive invitation in 189 class??
> Please suggest in which visa category I should lodge my eoi??


Your occupation is pretty much required by all states except for WA so lodge your application for 189 and 190 and start applying to nomination to all states individually.

I suggest you go and make a separate EOI for each state since you have to choose one to nominate you in every time and it won't be valid if you select ALL states in one EOI submission.

Try to scramble as many points as possible to have a better chance of being chosen.

Goodluck!


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

sushil4u_21 said:


> ANZSCO - Systems Analyst - 261112
> Total points - 65 + 5 (NSW SS)
> Listening : 76
> Reading : 75
> ...


Pretty much everyone in this forum (including myself) 

I suggest you do a retake on PTE and raise your points by additional 10, that can get you lucky.

Goodluck!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

rockycres said:


> Same as yours with eoi date at 1st apr for software engineer at 65 for 189.. next round would go to 70 pointers..for us, it will be in august for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


same as you guys, with EOI date 30th March, I hope we could get it by August.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

When can i expect invitation with 65 points for electronics engineer 233411?


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I go for more than 1 EOI.. also mechanical engineer occupation was under pro rata list till June 2017.. is there any expectancy of getting invitation with 65 points in coming 2 or 3 months under 189 class


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

jassi_singh said:


> Can I go for more than 1 EOI.. also mechanical engineer occupation was under pro rata list till June 2017.. is there any expectancy of getting invitation with 65 points in coming 2 or 3 months under 189 class


Check my reply above , you can submit more than EOI

higher you go on your points the better chance you got, the first few rounds this year will be limited to 1000 applicants and those will be the high 70's and 80's , definitely not 60's at least till end of August when a cap is going to be installed on jobs with highest applicants rate including yours.

Regards,,,


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Subscribing to this thread 

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 23-April-2017, (+ve) result on 10-May-2017
PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L90, R70, S76, W81;
EOI Lodged: 23-May-2017, 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> I think you got it wrong:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


I have to say that you're wrong. :-D.


----------



## somombo (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi all, 

New to this. I submitted my EOI on 9th July for occupation 254425 (Nurse). I have 70 points

Age - 30pts
English - 20pts
Education - 15pts 
Experience overseas - 5pts 

Any idea how long my wait may be? 

Thanks!


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all, I have been reading your posts as a visitor for the past few days and didn't register until now. May I ask if it is safe for me securing an invite in either next round (26th of July) or the very first round in August with my EOI of 70 points being submitted by an agent on the 26th of June? p.s. I am also an engineering technologist. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> Hi all, I have been reading your posts as a visitor for the past few days and didn't register until now. May I ask if it is safe for me securing an invite in either next round (26th of July) or the very first round in August with my EOI of 70 points being submitted by an agent on the 26th of June? p.s. I am also an engineering technologist. Thanks in advance.


It's quite possible , no one can confirm for sure until the 12'th July results are published and all ceilings are released.

Most likely you could be invited by mid to end of August.

Best of luck!


----------



## jackschack (Mar 29, 2017)

Did anyone who got selected try to apply for the Visa. I am looking through the options and can see that Section 189 is marked with NZ Stream - Skilled Independent Visa. Cannot find 189 anywhere else so not sure how to apply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jackschack said:


> Did anyone who got selected try to apply for the Visa. I am looking through the options and can see that Section 189 is marked with NZ Stream - Skilled Independent Visa. Cannot find 189 anywhere else so not sure how to apply


There are 2 streams now
Nz stream and skilled points stream

You don't apply directly on DIBP website
You apply through Skillselect 

skillselect.gov.au

go through this very informative link


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Cheers


----------



## Rajiv_RS (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,
I m new to this forum. Need your advise.

I had submitted EOI on 13th July 2017 for software engineer 261313 with 65 points under 189.What are the chances of getting an invite. I would be losing 5 points as I am turning 33 by Dec. Is there any chance to get an invite before Dec or shall I submit another EOI for NSW under 190.

Regards,
Rajiv


----------



## jackschack (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks! Think I did something wrong initially


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Thanks buddy  appreciate your help!


Or just suspend now before you get invite, so you don't get locked out for 60 days and don't deny someone else a chance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Got it from Isa global site:
> http://www.isaglobal.in/australia/partner-skilled-immigration.aspx


Do you think isaglobal is more credible than DIBP ?

I don't visit any page but DIBP since they have all the info one required, if not then it is not required.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream

This Australian Study requirement in the last 6 months is the stupidest thing I have heard.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

netshell said:


> EOI for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) filled on 25 May 2017.
> Points: 60
> When can i expect as invite for 189?


No chance. Even 70 pointers will now be waiting some time before getting invite. Get 10 more points if you want invite this year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Hi, I've just completed my IT degree in Australia and plan to start the professional year program once I apply for 485 visa. Should I also do NAATI test to get additional points because I'll not be able to get full points for my age. My points breakdown would be
> Age:25
> Bachelor's degree:15
> Australian study:5
> ...


If you can submit EOI in 2613 or 2631 with 65 points now, you may be able to get invite this year. So, did you graduate yet or still studying ?

You will require 70 for 2611 if you want invite this year.


----------



## pattufazi (Feb 8, 2017)

your PTE looks good, I am going to write my exam this August, can I have some tips. I am finding describe an Image as very difficult. In IELTS speaking I scored 7.5, but PTE - A speaking is very difficult. It will be nice if you can help me out.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Your occupation is pretty much required by all states except for WA so lodge your application for 189 and 190 and start applying to nomination to all states individually.
> 
> I suggest you go and make a separate EOI for each state since you have to choose one to nominate you in every time and it won't be valid if you select ALL states in one EOI submission.
> 
> ...


Everything is fine, I will say better to submit separate EOI, but Any State is fine too. There is nothing wrong with it and it is wrong to say it won't be valid to select Any State. Then DIBP will remove than option either. People have gotten state nom with Any State. It's just expatforum that don't like Any State.

When state nominates you, they nominates your EOI number. It doesn't care whether it is Any State or not as long as they can nominate you. Unless you gave Vic your EOI and then selected NSW, then I don't know if you will still be nominated.


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> It's quite possible , no one can confirm for sure until the 12'th July results are published and all ceilings are released.
> 
> Most likely you could be invited by mid to end of August.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks you too


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pattufazi said:


> your PTE looks good, I am going to write my exam this August, can I have some tips. I am finding describe an Image as very difficult. In IELTS speaking I scored 7.5, but PTE - A speaking is very difficult. It will be nice if you can help me out.


Hi, this thread will help you. Here's some tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> Hi all, I have been reading your posts as a visitor for the past few days and didn't register until now. May I ask if it is safe for me securing an invite in either next round (26th of July) or the very first round in August with my EOI of 70 points being submitted by an agent on the 26th of June? p.s. I am also an engineering technologist. Thanks in advance.


Hi, welcome to the thread. It is possible, but one needs to see how July 12 result goes.

Anyway, here's the 2339 thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-144.html


----------



## sushil4u_21 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi...sailing in the same boat. Fingers crossed


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Team,

I am new to this forum, sorry if I had posted the message in the wrong thread. Below are my details and could you please let me know when do I receive the invitation?

*ANZSCO* - Developer Programmer - 261312
*Total Points* - 70 (*including 5 points from Partner - Software Engineer - 261313*)
*EOI submitted/Updated* - 14/07/2017 (189 only)


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most probably the immitracker data is wrong as it is relying on a statement made by an applicant that he got an invite under 2613 with 70 points and application date 26th April
> 
> Let's wait for the official data to be published next midweek and if that date is correct then you have to recheck whether your EOI is having any problems
> 
> Cheers


Yup..Thank you


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

Just wanted to know, it can be a dum question.
Do i have to apply for state using skill select or do i have to go on states website to apply for state.
I am an IT guy with 65 points, applied for 2613 on 23rd may 2017. Let me know. It's important.
Thanks


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys.. while doing a health declaration using immiaccount, it asks for visa subclass to ve selected. I am not sure whether i will get 189 or 190.. which one to select from the dropdown.. skilled nominated 190 or skilled independent 189 ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Hi guys.. while doing a health declaration using immiaccount, it asks for visa subclass to ve selected. I am not sure whether i will get 189 or 190.. which one to select from the dropdown.. skilled nominated 190 or skilled independent 189 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What is the tearing hurry to get the medicals done before getting the invite ?

There is practically no waiting list for appointments for medicals in india as far as I know

The results are uploaded by the clinic in 3/4 days

So even if you get the medicals done after getting the invite, it will be uploaded to the system much before a CO even looks at your case

Cheers


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

newbienz said:


> What is the tearing hurry to get the medicals done before getting the invite ?
> 
> There is practically no waiting list for appointments for medicals in india as far as I know
> 
> ...


I am currently in australia.. will be travelling next week to india for a family visit.. hence planning to do medicals there for the family 4 ppl..in Australia, medical checks re very costly close to 300aud per person.. by the way, can anyone answer question regarding which visa class to select when doing medicals 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Yesterday I have given pre-invite medical and as per doctor my case may referred to specialist (I have a medical history) and I am very much sure that my invite will come on 26july round. So, my query is if my medical case will take long then what should I do with invite? Should I wait for 1-2 month for visa lodge/payment till my medical confirmation will come or something else?
Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Yesterday I have given pre-invite medical and as per doctor my case may referred to specialist (I have a medical history) and I am very much sure that my invite will come on 26july round. So, my query is if my medical case will take long then what should I do with invite? Should I wait for 1-2 month for visa lodge/payment till my medical confirmation will come or something else?
> Please advice.


You have 60 days time limit to accept the invite

In my opinion you should wait till and see if your medical reports are cleared or not and then take a decision

If you don't get a report either way by 55 days, then you have to decide if you want to risk the visa payment charges, or let this invite lapse and wait for another invite 

Cheers


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I have given pre-invite medical and as per doctor my case may referred to specialist (I have a medical history) and I am very much sure that my invite will come on 26july round. So, my query is if my medical case will take long then what should I do with invite? Should I wait for 1-2 month for visa lodge/payment till my medical confirmation will come or something else?
> ...


Thanks newbinz.

1. If one invite expire than when next invite will come?

2. Is CO assigned to any case before payment of Visa fees. So, we can take advice from him?

3. Did we get confirm medical status through Medical result in Immitracker?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Thanks newbinz.
> 
> 1. If one invite expire than when next invite will come?
> 
> ...


1. I think you will have to make a new EOI. ( Not very sure ) and wait for the invitation Round.

2. CO is assigned only after payment of visa fees

3. Medicals will be shown as cleared only after visa fees payment in immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Yesterday I have given pre-invite medical and as per doctor my case may referred to specialist (I have a medical history) and I am very much sure that my invite will come on 26july round. So, my query is if my medical case will take long then what should I do with invite? Should I wait for 1-2 month for visa lodge/payment till my medical confirmation will come or something else?
> Please advice.


Hello.. which sub class you have selected while doing pre invite medical ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rockycres said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I have given pre-invite medical and as per doctor my case may referred to specialist (I have a medical history) and I am very much sure that my invite will come on 26july round. So, my query is if my medical case will take long then what should I do with invite? Should I wait for 1-2 month for visa lodge/payment till my medical confirmation will come or something else?
> ...


I have only applied for 189. So, 189 was selected in my health declaration.


----------



## Rajiv_RS (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I had lodged EOI on 13th July for Software engineer 261313 under 189 with 65 points. Please let me know if there is a chance to get an invite by Dec as I will be losing 5 points as I am crossing 33 by Dec.

Also, can I submit separate EOI in skill select for 190. Kindly advise.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I have given pre-invite medical and as per doctor my case may referred to specialist (I have a medical history) and I am very much sure that my invite will come on 26july round. So, my query is if my medical case will take long then what should I do with invite? Should I wait for 1-2 month for visa lodge/payment till my medical confirmation will come or something else?
> ...


Friends if medical case referred to specialist any idea how much time it will take to process?


----------



## pattufazi (Feb 8, 2017)

thank you


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

I lodged my EOI at 6 apr 2017 with 65 points for 263111 compyer network. what are the chances for the next round 26 july for my EOI.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > rpalni said:
> ...


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I'm preparing form 80 for my wife. however she is travelling next week to her home country to visit her family and will stay there for two months. so when i submit it she would be alresy there.

two questions: do i mention this in history of travel? r this is not considered history as its current?

if i have to declare it, how would i enter it? start date to current? or how?

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AUSRAS said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I'm preparing form 80 for my wife. however she is travelling next week to her home country to visit her family and will stay there for two months. so when i submit it she would be alresy there.
> 
> ...


The form 80 has to be current till the date you submit it
So you will end the travel details showing that she is in her home country and leave the to date blank


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rpalni said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Friends if medical case referred to specialist any idea how much time it will take to process?
> ...


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

newbienz said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really expect anybody to answer such a cryptic question ?
> ...


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Rajiv_RS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I had lodged EOI on 13th July for Software engineer 261313 under 189 with 65 points. Please let me know if there is a chance to get an invite by Dec as I will be losing 5 points as I am crossing 33 by Dec.
> 
> Also, can I submit separate EOI in skill select for 190. Kindly advise.


It's going to be very difficult to make guesses w/o occupation ceilings and the trends for 1 or 2 rounds. Anyways you can file a separate EOI for 190.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Thanks newbinz.
> 
> 1. If one invite expire than when next invite will come?
> 
> ...


2. Do not take "advice" from your CO. They are not trained or qualified to give advice, they are only there to process your application.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello Guys

After going through the post and immitracker, it is getting very clear that 1000 ITA on 12th July went to Pro rata occupations. Is it possible that no other occupation was invited?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Do you have any references where DIBP has explained on how occupations ceilings work when ITA are issues.

I mean a total of 16000 nurses are required but when they are not issuing any ITA then how they will reach that figure 

Even during last year they only invited 3700 nurses in complete year against 16000 required nurses. Its hard to understand on one hand your requirements are so high whereas on another hand you are not issuing any ITA to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Do you have any references where DIBP has explained on how occupations ceilings work when ITA are issues.
> 
> I mean a total of 16000 nurses are required but when they are not issuing any ITA then how they will reach that figure
> 
> ...


Its because there are lesser applicants for auch occupation codes


----------



## sushil4u_21 (Jul 14, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Pretty much everyone in this forum (including myself)
> 
> I suggest you do a retake on PTE and raise your points by additional 10, that can get you lucky.
> 
> Goodluck!


Thanks Buddy. Yes, it seems English score is the big deciding factor as other parameters are more or less same for majority


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

Where can we find grant status in immitracker? I am able to find till invitation status only.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Please advise, what is the average wait time for 2613 with 65 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Please advise, what is the average wait time for 2613 with 65 points?


It used to be 4/5 months but with new restricted quotas, it is bound to go up

Let's see the 2 July rounds cut offs and then discuss 

Cheers


----------



## praveenrsvn (Jul 15, 2017)

Subscribed


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

rpalni said:


> Thanks newbinz.
> 
> 1. If one invite expire than when next invite will come?
> 
> ...


1. If one invite expires then you will be invited in the next rounds, that's for sure, happened to one of my friends last year, he was invited but he couldn't accept that invitation, he was invited again in the very next round. But after expiration of 2 invites you are out of the system.

2. CO is assigned after the payment of of visa fee.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Please advise, what is the average wait time for 2613 with 65 points?


Last year it was 4-5 weeks, nobody can say anything for sure until the ceilings are out, once the backlog of 65+ pointers is cleared everyone will know.


----------



## theresekinahan (Jul 16, 2017)

252511 physiotherapist
Hi i submitted an EOI with 60 points on 14th july. When should I ecpect to receive an invitation. Thanks a mil


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It used to be 4/5 months but with new restricted quotas, it is bound to go up
> 
> Let's see the 2 July rounds cut offs and then discuss
> 
> Cheers


For 261313 - first few rounds the waiting time was about 2-3 months and later it was about a month.

For 261111 - The waiting time is about 4 to 5 months.

Pulled the data from DIBP website for the year 2016 - 2017.

*Can someone tell me, if anyone who have 70 points on Aug 1st 2016 for the code 261111, according to the table below which round they had got an invite? *


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

1john1 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks newbinz.
> ...


Thanks John for reply.


----------



## santhoshkumar.v (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi,

What is the expected waiting time for 261112 with 70 points and DOE 11th April, 2017?

Regards

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshay_T (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi All,

New to this thread here. Not sure if I missed it in previous posts, but when is the next invitation round for EOI 189? 

My ANZO code is 261313 with 70 total points. EOI application date is 30-May-3017. I did not get invitation on 12-July round, now hoping for it in the next one. 

Cheers,
Akshay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Akshay_T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread here. Not sure if I missed it in previous posts, but when is the next invitation round for EOI 189?
> 
> ...


Next round will be on 26th


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Do you have any references where DIBP has explained on how occupations ceilings work when ITA are issues.
> 
> I mean a total of 16000 nurses are required but when they are not issuing any ITA then how they will reach that figure
> 
> ...


The ceiling is the limit of how many invitations for an occupation will be given. It's not the requirement for that occupation. If nurses submit an EOI, they will be issued an invitation once their turn in the queue comes up. But if only 3700 submit EOIs, then only 3700 would be invited.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The ceiling is the limit of how many invitations for an occupation will be given. It's not the requirement for that occupation. If nurses submit an EOI, they will be issued an invitation once their turn in the queue comes up. But if only 3700 submit EOIs, then only 3700 would be invited.




But i really doubt that they invited anyone in last draw though there were many who had submitted their EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

raghavs said:


> For 261313 - first few rounds the waiting time was about 2-3 months and later it was about a month.
> 
> For 261111 - The waiting time is about 4 to 5 months.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I do also have 70 points on 261111, filed EOI at 30-06-2017 and didn't get invited on 12th July round, so hopefully, 26th July which is roughly 25 days time.

Cheers,
Mohit


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anamica23 said:


> I think you got it wrong:
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Not sure where the last paragraph came from, as long as a partner is accessed by relevant assessing body - no need for study, 12 months... where did you get it from?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raghavs said:


> For 261313 - first few rounds the waiting time was about 2-3 months and later it was about a month.
> 
> For 261111 - The waiting time is about 4 to 5 months.
> 
> ...


In terms of EOI what was in the past rounds is quite irrelevant apart from averages, such as how many applicants entered the pool (which then helps to determine average how many will be added now and how fast the backlog will clear, but even this is quite a bad indicator).

What one need to know: 

Current cutoff. how many entered the pool (with what points) and what is the next round size.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Do we need enter lower studies Just like 10+2 or Matriculation etc. in EOI other than we are claiming points?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Do we need enter lower studies Just like 10+2 or Matriculation etc. in EOI other than we are claiming points?


as i remember those are not required at eoi stage


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

raghavs said:


> For 261313 - first few rounds the waiting time was about 2-3 months and later it was about a month.
> 
> For 261111 - The waiting time is about 4 to 5 months.
> 
> ...



Hi raghavs,

I have a basic question here, may be my mistake I haven't gone through the partner skill point properly. I have read it somewhere and my understanding is both primary and partner should have same skillset/anzsco code. Did I understand wrongly? Would partner can also have different skillset to claim partner points ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kriadhra said:


> Hi raghavs,
> 
> I have a basic question here, may be my mistake I haven't gone through the partner skill point properly. I have read it somewhere and my understanding is both primary and partner should have same skillset/anzsco code. Did I understand wrongly? Would partner can also have different skillset to claim partner points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Primary & partner ANZSCO code should be part of same skillset such as MLTSSL. They dont need to be same ANZSCO(Occupation) Code.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

scorpion24 said:


> Primary & partner ANZSCO code should be part of same skillset such as MLTSSL. They dont need to be same ANZSCO(Occupation) Code.




Second that. That's common understanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

When can we expect July 12th results. The wait for the ceiling details is painstaking 

Regards,
Bala


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> When can we expect July 12th results. The wait for the ceiling details is painstaking
> 
> Regards,
> Bala



It's already out, if you would have been invited then within the same day you should get an Invitation mail.
You have to wait for another round.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Exam Status Clinic
--------------------------------
501 Medical Examination Completed Max Multi Speciality Centre
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Max Multi Speciality Centre
707 HIV test Completed Max Multi Speciality Centre

Just received this medical status from immiaccount. Is this the final result for Pre-Medical Invite or My health declaration?


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> as i remember those are not required at eoi stage


Hii Sultan,

I have submitted EOI for Civil Engineer -233211 on 12th july'2017 with 60 points.

Can u please tell me that last year 2016-2017 what was waiting time period for 60 pointers provided that they lodged eoi at start of 2016-2017 programme.

just let me know this information from your friends n all..

___________________________
Civil Engineer-ANZSCO Code:-233211
CDR +RSE Assessment submission:-08th June'2017(Fast track)
EA outcome:-27th June'2017(Positive but reduced 5 yrs exp)
EA RSE re-assessment:-30th June'2017
EA outcome:-07th Jul'2017(Positive with all exp counted)
EOI Submission date:-12th Jul'2017
Invitation:-Waiting
Visa Lodge:-


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> When can we expect July 12th results. The wait for the ceiling details is painstaking
> 
> Regards,
> Bala




For pro rata we know rough cutoff dates. 

Results usually published within 4 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> For pro rata we know rough cutoff dates.
> 
> Results usually published within 4 weeks
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrey.

What I meant here is the occupational ceiling of inidividual occupations.I am keenly waiting quota allotment for 2613XX.

I will be a 65 pointer only in November 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> It's already out, if you would have been invited then within the same day you should get an Invitation mail.
> You have to wait for another round.


What I meant here is the occupational ceiling of inidividual occupations. I am keenly waiting quota allotment for 2613XX.

I will be a 65 pointer only in November 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Exam Status Clinic
--------------------------------
Exam Status Clinic
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
501 Medical Examination Completed Max Multi Speciality Centre
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Max Multi Speciality Centre
707 HIV test Completed Max Multi Speciality Centre

Just received this medical status from immiaccount. Is this the final result for Pre-Invite Medical or My health declaration or they will give some further confirmation?


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Exam Status Clinic
> --------------------------------
> Exam Status Clinic
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Anyone who has done Pre-Invite medical. Could you please answer?


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*July 26 invitation round*

Hi guys,
after a couple of days of following the thread I came to the expectation that in the coming round 65 pointer probably won't see an invite in the July 26 invitation round. Why?









As you can see the number of 70 pointers is almost double of 75 + 80 + 85 + 90ers.

If you look at the trend the number of higher scoring EOI applicants is gradually declining with score. If that has been the trend over the last years I expect the trend to be the same until now. 

From information provided in this thread there had been very few 70 pointers invited. According to the trend, I come to the conclusion that all 1000 available slots in invitation round #2 this year is going to EOI's with 70 points. Some of them will be backlog, some might be recent applicants.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is going to happen. Situation is pretty unfortunate for applicants with less than 70 points this year so far.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hi guys,
> after a couple of days of following the thread I came to the expectation that in the coming round 65 pointer probably won't see an invite in the July 26 invitation round. Why?
> 
> View attachment 79906
> ...


For the first round they invited candidates with high points in pro rata who were waiting from so long plus few highest pointers in other occupations. Probably this will continue for the next round too


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> Hi guys,
> after a couple of days of following the thread I came to the expectation that in the coming round 65 pointer probably won't see an invite in the July 26 invitation round. Why?
> 
> View attachment 79906
> ...


I think the invite is not all based on the points for 189. It also depends on the ANZSCO code. Many pro- rata occupations like 2211, 2212, 2613, 2631, etc have to wait a long time with 65/70 points while non pro-rata occupations get it in the next round itself with 60 points( this was the trend last year). I think that they have separate quota for pro-rata and non pro-rata in any invitation round because if it was not so and if the invites were only sent on the basis of points then pro-rata waiting with 65/70 points and non pro-rata getting it with 60 points would not explain this. In fact, pro-rata arrangements are made so that the migration program is not dominated by particular group of occupations and every occupation is invited.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

*12th july round*

I think that they only invited pro-rata occupations in the 12th July round. Saw this post of the nurse-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
Even with 70 points, he/she was not invited in the last round. Had talked to many nurses as well with 65 points. Even they were not invited in this round. That may be understandable but with 70 points how can he/she not get the invite? Do they not plan to invite high pointers from every occupation in every round or it depends upon the needs of the country? Because if they plan to invite high pointers from every occupation, then a nurse should get the invite as not many nurses have high points. Maybe someone can clear this doubt.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> After going through the post and immitracker, it is getting very clear that 1000 ITA on 12th July went to Pro rata occupations. Is it possible that no other occupation was invited?
> 
> ...


Even I think the same.
Read this post-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6865-189-eoi-invitations-july-2017-a-159.html


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Anyone who has done Pre-Invite medical. Could you please answer?


I did and my immiaccount says no action required in the medicals page. Check my previous post.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## adnan.zahir (Jul 17, 2017)

need help
hello can anyone please help my my CDR was approved by eng Australia im a telecom engr my total points for 189 are 60 and for 190 are 65 when can i receive an invitation i submitted my eoi on 11 june 2017


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

nishish said:


> I think that they only invited pro-rata occupations in the 12th July round. Saw this post of the nurse-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
> Even with 70 points, he/she was not invited in the last round. Had talked to many nurses as well with 65 points. Even they were not invited in this round. That may be understandable but with 70 points how can he/she not get the invite? Do they not plan to invite high pointers from every occupation in every round or it depends upon the needs of the country? Because if they plan to invite high pointers from every occupation, then a nurse should get the invite as not many nurses have high points. Maybe someone can clear this doubt.
> Thanks in advance.


Even same happened wit CiviL, there was no invite for them too.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

adnan.zahir said:


> need help
> hello can anyone please help my my CDR was approved by eng Australia im a telecom engr my total points for 189 are 60 and for 190 are 65 when can i receive an invitation i submitted my eoi on 11 june 2017


Subscribe to this thread for telecom engineers.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...299290-telecommunication-engineer-2633-a.html


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

adnan.zahir said:


> need help
> hello can anyone please help my my CDR was approved by eng Australia im a telecom engr my total points for 189 are 60 and for 190 are 65 when can i receive an invitation i submitted my eoi on 11 june 2017


Just wait for few more days to get a better prediction, once the occupation ceilings will be published then we will be in better situation to atleast guess.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Even same happened wit CiviL, there was no invite for them too.


Do you of any civil or any other pro-rata occupation not getting invite with 70 points?


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

nishish said:


> I think the invite is not all based on the points for 189. It also depends on the ANZSCO code. Many pro- rata occupations like 2211, 2212, 2613, 2631, etc have to wait a long time with 65/70 points while non pro-rata occupations get it in the next round itself with 60 points( this was the trend last year). I think that they have separate quota for pro-rata and non pro-rata in any invitation round because if it was not so and if the invites were only sent on the basis of points then pro-rata waiting with 65/70 points and non pro-rata getting it with 60 points would not explain this. In fact, pro-rata arrangements are made so that the migration program is not dominated by particular group of occupations and every occupation is invited.


Yeah, they have adjusted the required points according to the trend *during the year 2016 - 17*. This way, the DIBP secured invites for the highest skilled applicants in pro-rata occupations.

Now, there are no pro-rata occupations anymore. At least not at the moment. The 60 point threshhold points mark accounts for all occupations at the moment. But the backlog of high scoring prior pro-rata occupations took up all the slots from the 1000 invites. 

Why? Because there is a high amount of backlogged high scorers who haven't been invited until June 2017. In addition, those high scoring applicants have the longest wait time compared to other applicants and that's the reason we have only seen prior pro-rata occupation applicants being invited. It's actually all written down on the SkillSelect page:

_Invitation process and cut offs
The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates._

That's why a nurse with 70 points (DOE 07/07/17) is being ignored in round July 12 '17, because there was another EOI sitting there with 70 points since April '17.

I think we have been digging too deep finding an answer... but it's all facts and simple math.


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi everyone. 
I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points. 
I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years of experience.
Now matter of concern is-
I have my assessment letter from EA received in 2015 with my experience mentioned since 2009. I have worked with one employer from Aug2009 to Nov16. After that I have changed employer in Dec16. 
Can someone please suggest that to claim 5 pts more next month do I need to get assessment again or can I get it update directly in my skillselect? 

Please suggest with your best knowledge. 

Best regards
Ria


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Prianims said:


> Yup..Thank you


Dear,

How do I check if there is no problem with the EOI application? Kindly advise.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> Yeah, they have adjusted the required points according to the trend *during the year 2016 - 17*. This way, the DIBP secured invites for the highest skilled applicants in pro-rata occupations.
> 
> Now, there are no pro-rata occupations anymore. At least not at the moment. The 60 point threshhold points mark accounts for all occupations at the moment. But the backlog of high scoring prior pro-rata occupations took up all the slots from the 1000 invites.
> 
> ...


I understand your point of view. You are saying that as it is the start of new year so no occupation is pro-rata, however, if you go through below two links till the end, in the end, it is written-
Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.
This is in June 2016 for July 2016. So, I guess that DIBP decides it before the new year on the basis of received applications that which occupation should be pro-rata and which should be not. As the situation this year would have only gone bad than the last year( due to more applicants applying, everyone trying to increase their points and longer waiting times this year than the last year), I think these occupations would have started as pro-rata again this year like the last year.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/8-june-2016-round-results.aspx
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/22-june-2016-round-results


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,
my occupation is in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) (engineering technologist), can I claim points for my partner if her nominated occupation is in the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) ( Architectural Draftsperson)?

Appreciate your advice


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has done Pre-Invite medical. Could you please answer?
> ...


Thanks chverma.

My agent send me only one PDF file of hap status.
Could you please tell me exactly where this status come in Immitracker.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

nishish said:


> I think that they only invited pro-rata occupations in the 12th July round. Saw this post of the nurse-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
> Even with 70 points, he/she was not invited in the last round. Had talked to many nurses as well with 65 points. Even they were not invited in this round. That may be understandable but with 70 points how can he/she not get the invite? Do they not plan to invite high pointers from every occupation in every round or it depends upon the needs of the country? Because if they plan to invite high pointers from every occupation, then a nurse should get the invite as not many nurses have high points. Maybe someone can clear this doubt.
> Thanks in advance.


I mean this could also be explained with a very large backlog for these occupations? Cutoff points were very high for the last round due to large number of EOI submitted since the ceiling was reached... no sure.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Yeah, they have adjusted the required points according to the trend *during the year 2016 - 17*. This way, the DIBP secured invites for the highest skilled applicants in pro-rata occupations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to add ...it is highly impossible that Nurses will score 70 ...i agree there may be some members who will be at 70 but they may lets say 1 in 100 or 500

I have gone through immitracker...majority are on 55 or 60..

So your explanation doesnt work in this profession 

Also this occupation has never ever in years has come in pro rata ..because last year when needed 16000 they only got 3700 nurses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadepalliprasad (Jul 18, 2017)

*chances of EOI pick*

Dear all

Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 26st of November 2016 with 60 points as an Analyst Programmer - 261311 under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:

1. When is it most likely for me to get an invitation?
2. When is the first round in july 2017


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

For health assessments, does the ImmiAccount system generate separate HAP Id for "Primary Applicant" and "Accompanying member of the family unit" - (Spouse/De Facto Partner)? 

1. Under "My Health Declarations Reference Number", I could see "View Health Assessment" links for both myself and spouse.
2. Once I click "View Health Assessment", I get a link for "Organise health examinations". 
3. Upon answering the medical history questions, I get the link to "Print Referral Letter"

All this is fine, but the system gave two different HAP id for me and my spouse. Is this normal?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

makp said:


> All this is fine, but the system gave two different HAP id for me and my spouse. Is this normal?


Yes, seperate HAP ID's for each applicant


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

gadepalliprasad said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 26st of November 2016 with 60 points as an Analyst Programmer - 261311 under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:
> 
> ...


First round was on 12th July and the second round will be on 26th july


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear Experts,

Finally after 7 weeks I have received ACS assessment today for 261313.

I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points for 189 visa.

Please advise when should I expect the invitation.

Thanks


----------



## gadepalliprasad (Jul 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> First round was on 12th July and the second round will be on 26th july


Thank you for update.... can you guess based on my score and profile, when i can expect invite of EOI


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Finally after 7 weeks I have received ACS assessment today for 261313.
> 
> ...


If all things goes well , you should get it in around Mid to end August.

To get a better understanding of when this should actually happen ,you should also wait for 12th July results to go out (not sure why it didn't go out yet  )


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> I mean this could also be explained with a very large backlog for these occupations? Cutoff points were very high for the last round due to large number of EOI submitted since the ceiling was reached... no sure.


It may be true indeed.


----------



## kritika.cha (Jul 17, 2017)

*Awaiting Visa Grant*

Any Idea on Visa grant for 234111 Agricultural Consultant

Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
Visa Grant: ......


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> If all things goes well , you should get it in around Mid to end August.
> 
> To get a better understanding of when this should actually happen ,you should also wait for 12th July results to go out (not sure why it didn't go out yet  )


It might be published between 19th and 22nd.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I mean this could also be explained with a very large backlog for these occupations? Cutoff points were very high for the last round due to large number of EOI submitted since the ceiling was reached... no sure.


Cut off points for pro-rata occupations are always high(65/70 points), all through the year but that does not stop non pro-rata occupations getting an invite with 60 points. I think they have separate quota for pro-rata and non pro-rata occupations in any particular invite round otherwise pro-rata codes waiting with 65/70 points and non pro-rata getting invited with 60 points would not explain this.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Just to add ...it is highly impossible that Nurses will score 70 ...i agree there may be some members who will be at 70 but they may lets say 1 in 100 or 500
> 
> I have gone through immitracker...majority are on 55 or 60..
> 
> ...


I agree that there will be very few nurses with 70 points. Very few have 65 and most are at 60 but one did update his/ her status on this forum-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
He/she was not invited even with 70 points which is a little hard to believe. Even I have talked with a few nurses with 65 points and even they were not invited in the last round. Guess it was just a pro-rata round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kritika.cha said:


> Any Idea on Visa grant for 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> ...


No CO contacT?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

nishish said:


> I agree that there will be very few nurses with 70 points. Very few have 65 and most are at 60 but one did update his/ her status on this forum-
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
> 
> He/she was not invited even with 70 points which is a little hard to believe. Even I have talked with a few nurses with 65 points and even they were not invited in the last round. Guess it was just a pro-rata round.




I think it never happened before where all ITA went to Pro Rata Occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Just to add ...it is highly impossible that Nurses will score 70 ...i agree there may be some members who will be at 70 but they may lets say 1 in 100 or 500
> 
> I have gone through immitracker...majority are on 55 or 60..
> 
> ...





bhagat.dabas said:


> I think it never happened before where all ITA went to Pro Rata Occupations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it looks that this time it did.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Thanks chverma.
> 
> My agent send me only one PDF file of hap status.
> Could you please tell me exactly where this status come in Immitracker.




Its not on myimmitracker, its in your immi account, but as your case is handled by agent you won't see it. 

I would suggest to trust your agent or ask for copy of status. He would obviously flag if something is not right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritika.cha (Jul 17, 2017)

We have an agent handling the process for us. The current status shared with us was that the assessment is under progress ( case last updated on 15 april 2017)


----------



## kritika.cha (Jul 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No CO contacT?


We have an agent handling the process for us. The current status shared with us was that the assessment is under progress ( case last updated on 15 april 2017)


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Hi All

What are the chances of receiving invite for 189 with 65 Points 
I have Updated by EOI on 14th March 2017 and waiting for the invite. 

- What there a chances of invites for 65 Points , what time any time frame should i keep 
- What is NSW occupation ceilings for 2631 
- What is the current trend .
Tired of waiting for an invite.. 
Need your expert advice


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

nishish said:


> I agree that there will be very few nurses with 70 points. Very few have 65 and most are at 60 but one did update his/ her status on this forum-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
> He/she was not invited even with 70 points which is a little hard to believe. Even I have talked with a few nurses with 65 points and even they were not invited in the last round. Guess it was just a pro-rata round.


My previous explanation that the system automatically clears out the backlog from highest to lowest and from earliest to latest DOE covers the fact that a nurse with 70 points (DOE 07/07/17) didn't see an invite. It explains also why only pro rata occupations from the year 2016 - 17 had been invited. 

There is no such thing as pro rata until now as of now all occupations are unfilled. The DIBP needs to get the system going to decide what occupations will be subject to pro rata this year.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

chaith11 said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the chances of receiving invite for 189 with 65 Points
> I have Updated by EOI on 14th March 2017 and waiting for the invite.
> ...


Mostly in 1st or 2nd round of August.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> My previous explanation that the system automatically clears out the backlog from highest to lowest and from earliest to latest DOE covers the fact that a nurse with 70 points (DOE 07/07/17) didn't see an invite. It explains also why only pro rata occupations from the year 2016 - 17 had been invited.
> 
> There is no such thing as pro rata until now as of now all occupations are unfilled. The DIBP needs to get the system going to decide what occupations will be subject to pro rata this year.


I understand your point of view. You are saying that as it is the start of new year so no occupation is pro-rata, however, if you go through below two links till the end, in the end, it is written-
Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.
This is in June 2016 for July 2016. So, I guess that DIBP decides it before the new year on the basis of received applications that which occupation should be pro-rata and which should be not. As the situation this year would have only gone bad than the last year( due to more applicants applying, everyone trying to increase their points and longer waiting times this year than the last year), I think these occupations would have again started as pro-rata again this year like the last year.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-results.aspx
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-round-results


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear,
> 
> How do I check if there is no problem with the EOI application? Kindly advise.


Hi,

I myself not sure about my EOI  
I am waiting to get an invitation in the coming round. I hope if the status is submitted with correct points and date then it should be fine.

May be somebody with more knowledge on this could suggest better.

-----------------------
Points : 70
DOE : 24th Apr 2017
Occupation : 261312 ( Developer Programmer)


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,

When will I get the invitation to submit the documents for 189 visa?

Thanks,
Mahe

Code - *ANZSCO 261311*
06-Jun-2017: EOI 189 - 65 points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gadepalliprasad said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 26st of November 2016 with 60 points as an Analyst Programmer - 261311 under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:
> 
> ...


with 60 points for 2613xx there is very minimal chances, in fact I remember applicants waiting since Dec 2015 with similar credentials, try to increase your eoi points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the chances of receiving invite for 189 with 65 Points
> I have Updated by EOI on 14th March 2017 and waiting for the invite.
> ...


2631xx 65 pointers - 14/3/17 

speculating on past trend and number of 70+ pointers accumulated in the meanwhile, i guess it could take 2-3 months for you to get invited, good luck


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I myself not sure about my EOI
> I am waiting to get an invitation in the coming round. I hope if the status is submitted with correct points and date then it should be fine.
> ...




Hi, I wonder why you didn't get it.. makes me worried about mine too. I read that the last cut off was 70 point 26th Apr for 2613XX ...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

yiso91 said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...


I think this is an optimistic view.


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

23188977 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points.
> I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years of experience.
> Now matter of concern is-
> ...


Please suggest


----------



## gadepalliprasad (Jul 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> with 60 points for 2613xx there is very minimal chances, in fact I remember applicants waiting since Dec 2015 with similar credentials, try to increase your eoi points


Thank you sultan for information...


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Can someone please help on what are the chances for 189 for anzsco 261112 with 60 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahbub289 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi friends,

I submitted my EOI for 2633 telecommunication engineer on 24/05/2017. So far I haven't got any information from the DIBP. My 33rd birthday will be on 29/9/2017, I am so worried . Can you please advise when a person with my points will possibly get the invitation? =.=


----------



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I myself not sure about my EOI
> I am waiting to get an invitation in the coming round. I hope if the status is submitted with correct points and date then it should be fine.
> ...



If your EOI DOE was 24/4/2017 with 70 points then you should have already got invited in July 12th round. Can you please confirm that your DOE is correct? My DOE is 3/5/2017 and I am letting my 190 invitation expire as I believe I would get 189 ITA in July 26th round. If your case is correct then I might have to rethink my decision. Thanks for your information.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Mahbub289 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 2633 telecommunication engineer on 24/05/2017. So far I haven't got any information from the DIBP. My 33rd birthday will be on 29/9/2017, I am so worried . Can you please advise when a person with my points will possibly get the invitation? =.=


Hope you will get the grant soon and I think one's points get locked once they lodge for VISA


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> I think this is an optimistic view.


Whatelse can we do beside being optimistic :fingerscrossed: .. 

Goodluck!


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Any idea why the 12th July rounds wasn't released yet ?

It's taking almost a week now. Does this happen with every round through out the year ?

Regards,,,


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Can we lodge multiple EOI for 190? For instance, 190 EOI for Victoria and 190 EOI for NSW and so on for other state? My consultancy says we can only submit one EOI for one state for 190 but people say we can submit multiple EOI for 190 like 190 for NSW, Victoria, Brisbane, Queensland etc

Also, my consultancy told that for 190 Victoria, do we have to pay any fee like Agent Fee for {state sponsor process (1000 AUD) + State Sponsor charge according to State (No charge For Victoria)} before submitting the EOI? I am afraid they are trying to do fraud with me. So, please suggest. They say for NSW, Brisbane and Queensland, we dont have to pay the state sponsor process fee. Please help


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

If i am not claiming any point for work exp..do i need to submit any docs related to wrok exp during visa lodge?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I myself not sure about my EOI
> I am waiting to get an invitation in the coming round. I hope if the status is submitted with correct points and date then it should be fine.
> ...


Per your DOE, you should have been invited last week because I see an entry for 27th April in immitracker for your occupation unless and until your DOE changed because of points change.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Any idea why the 12th July rounds wasn't released yet ?
> 
> It's taking almost a week now. Does this happen with every round through out the year ?
> 
> Regards,,,


Yeah it's happened several times before. I don't think there is any rule regulating result release. It just happens when it does.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> Yeah it's happened several times before. I don't think there is any rule regulating result release. It just happens when it does.




Usually released within 4 weeks. I think only few times it was released quicker than 1-2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahbub289 (Jul 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hope you will get the grant soon and I think one's points get locked once they lodge for VISA


Thank you so much mate. Do you think that I can get invitation in August?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Can we lodge multiple EOI for 190? For instance, 190 EOI for Victoria and 190 EOI for NSW and so on for other state? My consultancy says we can only submit one EOI for one state for 190 but people say we can submit multiple EOI for 190 like 190 for NSW, Victoria, Brisbane, Queensland etc
> 
> Also, my consultancy told that for 190 Victoria, do we have to pay any fee like Agent Fee for {state sponsor process (1000 AUD) + State Sponsor charge according to State (No charge For Victoria)} before submitting the EOI? I am afraid they are trying to do fraud with me. So, please suggest. They say for NSW, Brisbane and Queensland, we dont have to pay the state sponsor process fee. Please help


The agent has to process your application.
So he is charging you for that.
If he was charging for state sponsorship charges, where it is not payable, then its a fraud.

All said and done 1,000 AUD fees just for the EOI appears to be a bit excessive

You have to take up with you agent why he is asking for such high charges.

If you are not satisfied, change your agent or make a complaint to the MARA association

https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/

If you have not appointed him already, then you should consider making the application directly.
The members here will help you out
Its a fairly simple process

Cheers


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

andyaakp said:


> If your EOI DOE was 24/4/2017 with 70 points then you should have already got invited in July 12th round. Can you please confirm that your DOE is correct? My DOE is 3/5/2017 and I am letting my 190 invitation expire as I believe I would get 189 ITA in July 26th round. If your case is correct then I might have to rethink my decision. Thanks for your information.





mustbedone said:


> Hi, I wonder why you didn't get it.. makes me worried about mine too. I read that the last cut off was 70 point 26th Apr for 2613XX ...





jsabarish said:


> Per your DOE, you should have been invited last week because I see an entry for 27th April in immitracker for your occupation unless and until your DOE changed because of points change.



Hi,

Please don't get confused or worried by looking at my case as we haven't seen the official results of previous round yet. Lets wait for that. My status was also changed to invited on 12th July in immitracker but we cant completely rely on other sources.

I have applied mine through immigration lawyer and there's no change in points since then. Anyways I am going to meet the lawyer and clear up things tomorrow.

I received an email for NSW nomination nearly 2 months back, but I dint go for it ideally letting the invitation for nomination to expire in 14 days. I hope that doesn't have any impact as its using the same EOI for 189.

-----------------------
Points : 70
DOE : 24th Apr 2017
Occupation : 261312 ( Developer Programmer )


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> It might be published between 19th and 22nd.


hi mate, what is behind your confidence by saying the result of 12the July will come out this week? you've pointed out this few times. thanks


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

my_perham said:


> hi mate, what is behind your confidence by saying the result of 12the July will come out this week? you've pointed out this few times. thanks


Inferred from previous rounds, it generally takes 6 to 10 days so basis that


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i.mm.rock said:


> Can we lodge multiple EOI for 190? For instance, 190 EOI for Victoria and 190 EOI for NSW and so on for other state? My consultancy says we can only submit one EOI for one state for 190 but people say we can submit multiple EOI for 190 like 190 for NSW, Victoria, Brisbane, Queensland etc
> 
> Also, my consultancy told that for 190 Victoria, do we have to pay any fee like Agent Fee for {state sponsor process (1000 AUD) + State Sponsor charge according to State (No charge For Victoria)} before submitting the EOI? I am afraid they are trying to do fraud with me. So, please suggest. They say for NSW, Brisbane and Queensland, we dont have to pay the state sponsor process fee. Please help


How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

those are the gimmicks of your agent to drain more money out of your pocket


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> If i am not claiming any point for work exp..do i need to submit any docs related to wrok exp during visa lodge?


documents not required for experience where you arent claiming experience points


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

What happen to skillselect people? they haven't update occupation ceiling and 12th july result till now ....


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

My roughly calculation how 1000 places on 12 July 2017 were divided between prorata Occupations: 

Two assumptions are taken into account for this prediction:

1- all 1000 places divided between only prorata occupations 
2- The cap for those occupation are still the same as previous year. 

1- Software and application program=~ 353
2- Accountants=~ 163
3- Mechanical,Industrial and production Engineers=~ 98
4- Business and System Analysis=~ 94
5- Auditor=~ 91
6- Electronics Engineers=~ 67
7- Telecommunication Engineers=~ 67
8- Other Engineer Professional=~ 67


This is just simple calculation, please dont ask me how i got that


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*Skill Select updated information from 12th July 2017 –
*
Skill Select update –

We are still waiting like everyone else for the 2017/18 occupational ceilings so that we can come up with some invitation waiting time estimates for the pro rata occupations

– A few problems have been identified from the 12th July 2017 round. The occupation of Life Scientist (not on the 189 MLTSSL) has received an invitation in error.

– ICT Security Specialist is not able to be chosen for a 189 EOI despite being added to the MLTSSL for at least one applicant

– Many engineering occupations are not being able to be selected for 190 EOIs despite being on the eligible list for that occupation

– The department of education confirmed this morning that they cannot yet publish the submissions lodged for the MLTSSL review for technical reasons

Just a reminder that our 12th July Unofficial results table last week was simply based on 3rd party information from online forums, online databases, our own grants, and email updates from our followers. It is not in anyway from any inside sources at DIBP.

Source: Skill Select updated information from 12th July 2017 - Iscah


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 
is there anyone here in the community who has received an invitation as part of the 12th July round for ICT Business Analyst for 189.

I have not been able to get hold of any information till date.

Any help would be much appreciated.

ANZSCO	: 261111
PTE (First attempt) 74
PTE (Second Attempt) 68
PTE (Third Attempt) 79
EOI (189) DOE : 26th Mar 2017 (65 points)
Invited : 
Lodged:


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> with 60 points for 2613xx there is very minimal chances, in fact I remember applicants waiting since Dec 2015 with similar credentials, try to increase your eoi points


I am sorry, but am I reading this right ?

are there people in 26xxxx series waiting for an invite with 60 points from Dec 2015 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyroad said:


> I am sorry, but am I reading this right ?
> 
> are there people in 26xxxx series waiting for an invite with 60 points from Dec 2015 ?


In fact it is 20th March 2015
That's the last date of EOI when a 60 pointer was invited for 2611

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Source: http://www.iscah.com/skill-select-updated-information/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussietobe (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey all, 
Please tell me when can i expect an 189 EOI invitation with 70 points and having lodged the updated EOI on 30 may 2017 for 261313.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussietobe said:


> Hey all,
> Please tell me when can i expect an 189 EOI invitation with 70 points and having lodged the updated EOI on 30 may 2017 for 261313.
> Thanks in advance.


Most probably in the next round on 26th July 

Cheers


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please don't get confused or worried by looking at my case as we haven't seen the official results of previous round yet. Lets wait for that. My status was also changed to invited on 12th July in immitracker but we cant completely rely on other sources.
> 
> ...


Hey, are you saying someone hacked into your account and changed status to invited ? 

Why would anyone fake such a thing especially when people are anxious and frustrated to an extent  ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



Prianims said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It might have been in error by moderator- i will have a look today. 

There is double check system, so if case gets invited with certain DOE and Points then cases before that with higher or the same Points and earlier DOE gets updated automatically. 

Will check



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> If i am not claiming any point for work exp..do i need to submit any docs related to wrok exp during visa lodge?


No, you don't have to submit docs related to work experience if not claiming any points, but you have to submit your cv.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I can see, the guy with doe 27/04/17 test sandy, he might have confused points and/or doe. I have un updated his case.

What is the latest confirmed doe with 70 points invited in last round? 23 or 24?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

hi guys, can some point me to link about getting a fast track visa. i have 70 points. 

thanks guys, you've all been wonderful


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BillyJoe101 said:


> hi guys, can some point me to link about getting a fast track visa. i have 70 points.
> 
> thanks guys, you've all been wonderful




there is no such thing as far as i am aware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prianims (Jul 12, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hey, are you saying someone hacked into your account and changed status to invited ?
> 
> Why would anyone fake such a thing especially when people are anxious and frustrated to an extent  ?


No one hacked the account. pls refer andreyx108b post on how status gets updated.
Lets wait..


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

1. 261313 # and Software Engineer
2. EOI date of effect: 18 July 2017
3. Your total points: 60
4. Onshore/offshore: Offshore

Any idea how long will it take for the invitation to arrive for the above details?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

vibs said:


> 1. 261313 # and Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date of effect: 18 July 2017
> 3. Your total points: 60
> 4. Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> ...


Last time 60 pointers for 2613* were invited in Feb 2016. Its highly unlikely that 60 pointers will get a chance unless there is a huge surge in the occupation ceilings. Sorry for the discouraging note.


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

I studied in Australia and then moved to Dubai for work. I am an Indian citizen and will complete 3 years of work experience on 20 November 2017. By current standards how long could it take to get an ITA for 189 PR. 
1.261312# and Developer Programmer
2.29 June 2017
3. 70 points
4. Offshore


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

chiragchaplot said:


> I studied in Australia and then moved to Dubai for work. I am an Indian citizen and will complete 3 years of work experience on 20 November 2017. By current standards how long could it take to get an ITA for 189 PR.
> 1.261312# and Developer Programmer
> 2.29 June 2017
> 3. 70 points
> 4. Offshore


If your DOE is 29th June 2017 with 70 points, You should get the invitation in 1-2 rounds.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, My EOI details are below:
Job code: 263111
DOE: 6th Apr 17
Points: 65
Please let me know when can I expect invitation?.


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi scorpion24

My profile matches with your (B.Tech in Electronics & Communication With 9+ years of Experience) and I also got 4 years deduction & ICT Major from ACS and 10 points from PTE.
Age: 33

But my points are 60. (I guess while submitting the EOI you entered all the experience, whereas the experience that we need to enter is only the relevant experience post deduction). I confirmed it with ACS. Please recheck your application, else if you get a invite and your points fall less it might lead to a chaos.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It might have been in error by moderator- i will have a look today.
> 
> There is double check system, so if case gets invited with certain DOE and Points then cases before that with higher or the same Points and earlier DOE gets updated automatically.
> 
> ...


Good to know


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

reply from ACS:
As advised previously all relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” is eligible for points under the skilled migration points test – in your instance Nov 2011 as per your result letter.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Guys, My EOI details are below:
> Job code: 263111
> DOE: 6th Apr 17
> Points: 65
> Please let me know when can I expect invitation?.


I too have the same EOI date and same points and same job code.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

vibs said:


> Hi scorpion24
> 
> My profile matches with your (B.Tech in Electronics & Communication With 9+ years of Experience) and I also got 4 years deduction & ICT Major from ACS and 10 points from PTE.
> Age: 33
> ...


Thanks for the information. We have to put all the experience in our EOI.
To make sure that right amount of experience is claimed for points calculation, I split my experience into 2. First 4 years which ACS deducted as not relevant experience so that it will not be counted for points calculation. Remaining 5 years as relevant so that its used for points calculation.


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

can I call you scorpion24? my number is <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

vibs said:


> can I call you scorpion24? my number is <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


He he. No personal info on the forum.

A clear explanation is already given about how to claim the experience after ACS deduction. Its a very well compiled information and one should invest time in reading that. By the way, You wont regret reading that. Kudos to zaback, Sultan and other folks who contributed 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...at-1st-thing-i-should-do-23.html#post12199025


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

Dear All,

Please let me know when I can expect invitation -

Occupation - Software Engineer (261313)

Points - 70(189) , 75(190 New South Wales)

DOE - 19th july 2017


Thank you in advanced 


Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dildhundtahai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please let me know when I can expect invitation -
> 
> ...


I am bad at prediction but I see your invite may come in 2018 


Edit - pardon me, i mis-read it as 65, 70 pointers can get an early invite

by the way your username is perfect for Australian Visa process, you will lots of time to think in peace

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please let me know when I can expect invitation -
> 
> ...


You will get your invite under 189 latest in August 2017 if not July 2nd Round

Cheers


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Does anyone from 263111 with 70 points got the invite on 12 july 2017 round.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Guys, My EOI details are below:
> Job code: 263111
> DOE: 6th Apr 17
> Points: 65
> Please let me know when can I expect invitation?.


Though it's difficult to predict in absence of ceilings and pro-rata information but looking at historical trends for last year, you should be getting it on or before August 2nd round.


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

*Best Payment Method*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 261313 with 70 pts on 9th May. So I am hoping will get invite in the next round (May be this is decent expectation).

My concern is around best way to pay I did read content in the thread home page but still have few concerns.
1. When exactly do you make payment after you receive ITA.
2. As I checked with cc companies ICICI and Citi they charge 3.5 conversion charge plus taxes(GST at 18%) also there exchange rate is always higher than what you see on XE.com. In addition to this there is a .98% surcharge on Payments made by Mastercard/Visa as stated by Border.gov.au. So is this the best option.
3. Has anybody tried Forex/Travel card I was unable to fetch much information on that.

Any information will be helpful.

Regards


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please let me know when I can expect invitation -
> 
> ...


I am just 1 week ahead of you. Let's hope both of us get in next round. Otherwise 1st round of August

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> I am just 1 week ahead of you. Let's hope both of us get in next round. Otherwise 1st round of August
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone for the reply 

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I am bad at prediction but I see your invite may come in 2018
> 
> 
> Edit - pardon me, i mis-read it as 65, 70 pointers can get an early invite
> ...


Sultan, what is your prediction for 261313, 65 point, DOE= 31th March


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I am bad at prediction but I see your invite may come in 2018
> 
> 
> Edit - pardon me, i mis-read it as 65, 70 pointers can get an early invite
> ...


Ha ha.. Thanks for your kind reply..

Cheers..

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Sultan, what is your prediction for 261313, 65 point, DOE= 31th March


Should be August 2nd or September 1st round


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello, can anyone plz tell me what the next round of invitation like? I mean preference would be given again to pro-rata occupations or civil engineering with 65 points has chance in next round, thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Sultan, what is your prediction for 261313, 65 point, DOE= 31th March


September, may be

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> September, may be
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


do you guess I could get the invitation with 65 point in September/October or I have to increase my point to 70?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> do you guess I could get the invitation with 65 point in September/October or I have to increase my point to 70?


I guess by september/October you will have the invite, I remember your is 2613xx, am I correct ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Slightly offbeat question, but asking in this forum because lots of senior members are active in this thread.

I've applied for ACS under 261311 but my latest salary slip has my designation as Project Manager, though declaration from my colleague has clear set of roles and responsibilities based on 261311.

Even if my ACS comes as +ve fingerscrossed, will my official designation cause any issue at the time of VISA grant.

Thanks all senior members in advance for your guidance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Slightly offbeat question, but asking in this forum because lots of senior members are active in this thread.
> 
> I've applied for ACS under 261311 but my latest salary slip has my designation as Project Manager, though declaration from my colleague has clear set of roles and responsibilities based on 261311.
> 
> ...


Unlikely to have any issue after ACS evaluation. If any objection is there it should reflect in ACS evaluation only.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Unlikely to have any issue after ACS evaluation. If any objection is there it should reflect in ACS evaluation only.


Thanks. I've read somewhere that DIBP ask for more detailed evidence even after your acs is +ve.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys,
I have a doubt. 
1. My partner claimed 5 points as she had her ielts and ACS done already. Now she left the job. Will this effect my invite in future ? Will DIBP consider her 5 points ?
2. My partner's experience of 6 years ws deducted by ACS. Should I publish those documents ( deducted exp. ) to DIBP after my invite ?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> Guys,
> I have a doubt.
> 1. My partner claimed 5 points as she had her ielts and ACS done already. Now she left the job. Will this effect my invite in future ? Will DIBP consider her 5 points ?
> 2. My partner's experience of 6 years ws deducted by ACS. Should I publish those documents ( deducted exp. ) to DIBP after my invite ?


1 -> Doesn't matter

2-> Show all the docs, whats the harm?


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 1 -> Doesn't matter
> 
> 2-> Show all the docs, whats the harm?


Actually the issue is, the referrer from one of the companies recently expired :-( . Doubting this may effect during verification.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> Actually the issue is, the referrer from one of the companies recently expired :-( . Doubting this may effect during verification.


I am sorry to hear that..

Was it SD? If so, get another referrer.. 

if it was from your manager/supervisor on company letter head, ten no issue..


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Any idea about july invitation for 189? Any one received any invitation in July, 2017? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Any idea when I might get the invitation? Thanks in advance.
ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
EOI Lodged: 5-July-2017, 189 (60 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## Estefa (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi everyone
What are my chances to get an ITA with 60 points for Telecom Engineer 263311. No pro rata occupation but it reached the ceiling last May. The cutoff stayed in 60 last year. 
I have submitted my EOI on June 2017. 
Any isea of when it's likely to get an Invitation? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

Experts

when will I get invite do you think? CODE: 233513 "production or plant engineer 65 points EOI DOE 22 June 2017??

PTE 1st attempt S 73 R 71 L 53 W 55
PTE 2nd attempt S 77 R76 L71 W74

Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohamadsalah said:


> Experts
> 
> when will I get invite do you think? CODE: 233513 "production or plant engineer 65 points EOI DOE 22 June 2017??
> 
> ...


Let the quotas amd cutoff be published 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Estefa said:


> Hi everyone
> What are my chances to get an ITA with 60 points for Telecom Engineer 263311. No pro rata occupation but it reached the ceiling last May. The cutoff stayed in 60 last year.
> I have submitted my EOI on June 2017.
> Any isea of when it's likely to get an Invitation?
> ...


Let the quotas and the cutoffs be published for the first round 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Sultan, what is your prediction for 261313, 65 point, DOE= 31th March




It may take a while (couple of rounds?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevvyjr (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey guys, is there any chance to get an invitation in the next round (26th of July)?

261313, 70 points, 21st May


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bevvyjr said:


> Hey guys, is there any chance to get an invitation in the next round (26th of July)?
> 
> 261313, 70 points, 21st May


Yes.


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this is a stupid question but, what is the right date to enter for 'Date of Skill assessment'?

Is it the day I submit skills assessment application, or the day I was granted positive assessment? Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustbedone said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but, what is the right date to enter for 'Date of Skill assessment'?
> 
> Is it the day I submit skills assessment application, or the day I was granted positive assessment? Thanks.


The day you received you positive skilled assessment. At least that's what was used in my case and it seems logical to me


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Estefa said:


> Hi everyone
> What are my chances to get an ITA with 60 points for Telecom Engineer 263311. No pro rata occupation but it reached the ceiling last May. The cutoff stayed in 60 last year.
> I have submitted my EOI on June 2017.
> Any isea of when it's likely to get an Invitation?
> ...


Subscribe this thread telecom engineer - 2633 , just go through posts there you will get your answer


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

I have read somewhere that there was some issue with 21st June Draw?

If there was then high score during 12 july high score is understandable though DIBP website published 21st June


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> I have read somewhere that there was some issue with 21st June Draw?
> 
> If there was then high score during 12 july high score is understandable though DIBP website published 21st June
> 
> ...


where did you read that? would be interesting to read. 

if there is any issue DIBP would usually announce...


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> where did you read that? would be interesting to read.
> 
> 
> 
> if there is any issue DIBP would usually announce...




Members of the forum had some discussions about this though DIBP website suggest everything normal

But i really doubt. Even the last update on immiaccount yesterday says that website is experiencing some issue where user are not able to search some of there profession from the list while submitting ITA 

We dont know yet about 12th July draw in detail. Its already 20th July and next draw is nearby but no update on occupation ceilings and last draw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Members of the forum had some discussions about this though DIBP website suggest everything normal
> 
> But i really doubt. Even the last update on immiaccount yesterday says that website is experiencing some issue where user are not able to search some of there profession from the list while submitting ITA
> 
> ...


Yes, better to wait for a new round it will clear the picture further and we shall see the trend.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Some news-

Australia to privatise visa system to save cost | SBS Your Language


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, better to wait for a new round it will clear the picture further and we shall see the trend.



Any Idea on cut-off for 261111 - ICT BA, as such i am having 70 points for 189, Is there any hopes in next rounds?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Any Idea on cut-off for 261111 - ICT BA, as such i am having 70 points for 189, Is there any hopes in next rounds?


about 25th of may with 75 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Any Idea on cut-off for 261111 - ICT BA, as such i am having 70 points for 189, Is there any hopes in next rounds?


i believe that 75 might get cleared up next round, and the 70 pointers will start get invited. Depending on the # of remanning sits cut off will move for 70 pointers. 

However, this is all rather speculative guesses, lets see the next round.

What is your DOE by the way?


----------



## saurabhd180490 (Jul 20, 2017)

*What are the chances and when shall I expect the invitation?*

Hi All,

It was so good to have such a forum and active members to resolve concerns.

I hope someone can help me as well, in understanding my chances in getting the 189/190 PR visa and when shall i expect the invitation.

My details are as follows,
ANZSCO: 261313 
EOI (189) : 20th July 2017 (75 points)
EOI (190- NSW) : 20th July 2017 (80 points)


Keep helping fellow members, hope each one of you get the invitation at the earliest. 


Many thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

saurabhd180490 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was so good to have such a forum and active members to resolve concerns.
> 
> ...


for 189 You will get in this july 26 round for sure..


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Slightly offbeat question, but asking in this forum because lots of senior members are active in this thread.
> 
> I've applied for ACS under 261311 but my latest salary slip has my designation as Project Manager, though declaration from my colleague has clear set of roles and responsibilities based on 261311.
> 
> ...


Any response on this from senior members will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nahid said:


> Any idea when I might get the invitation? Thanks in advance.
> ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> EOI Lodged: 5-July-2017, 189 (60 Points)
> Invitation Received:
> ...


Soon, but no one can tell you when without occupation ceilings.


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Civil Engineer 233211*

Hello Everyone

Did any Civil Engineer 233211 get invitation on 12th July? I see no one commenting on this.

I have 65 points and had lodged the EOI on 21st June 2017. I was expecting the invitation on 12th July. Does anyone know when I might receive it? 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohsing89 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Did any Civil Engineer 233211 get invitation on 12th July? I see no one commenting on this.
> 
> ...


I've not seen any.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

rohsing89 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Did any Civil Engineer 233211 get invitation on 12th July? I see no one commenting on this.
> 
> ...


Still there was no confirmation from any Civil Engineer


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Guys 
For my EOI to be considered for Jul 26th round on Wednesday, till what time can i submit or update the EOI before the round?


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys
> For my EOI to be considered for Jul 26th round on Wednesday, till what time can i submit or update the EOI before the round?


It is better to do it by 25th Morning.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks, my DOE is 15th June 2017.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i believe that 75 might get cleared up next round, and the 70 pointers will start get invited. Depending on the # of remanning sits cut off will move for 70 pointers.
> 
> However, this is all rather speculative guesses, lets see the next round.
> 
> What is your DOE by the way?



Thanks, my DOE is 15th June 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Thanks, my DOE is 15th June 2017.


it may be a while... lets how quickly it moves next round.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

What is the next step once our VISA is approved for 189

Do we have to submit our Passport to Embassy for any kind of stamp?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> it may be a while... lets how quickly it moves next round.


Hi Andrey,

Do you think civil engineers 233211 with 65 points will receive invitation in the next round on 26th July? 
Thanks for your support.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

rohsing89 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Do you think civil engineers 233211 with 65 points will receive invitation in the next round on 26th July?
> Thanks for your support.


Definitely.


----------



## KhushvinderSingh (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi All, i have filed eoi for 261313 with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 on 6 july 2017 . When can i expect eoi acceptance ? Also any chances of 65 getting invitations this year ? Thanks


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

rohsing89 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Did any Civil Engineer 233211 get invitation on 12th July? I see no one commenting on this.
> 
> ...


 Hello roshing, I am also a civil engineer, I too applied with 65 points on 7 July, I also missed invitation on 12 july, but we can expect invite on 26 july , good luck


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> Definitely.


Thanks . thats good to hear. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Why is the trend different this year?*

We were supposed to see the results published this year right ? By this time we should have go to know the occupational ceiling for each occupation.But , unfortunately we are still waiting/ Why is the trend different this year ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Hello roshing, I am also a civil engineer, I too applied with 65 points on 7 July, I also missed invitation on 12 july, but we can expect invite on 26 july , good luck


Hi kamal..
good to know that. Lets hope we receive our invitations in the next round.


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

*Update Company*

Hi,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points. 

Recently I am relocated to India and need to update my EOI to reflect my new organization. I am not going to update any points in EOI.

Will this change in company impact my ranking in visa invitation queue?

Thanks, 
Mahe 

Code - ANZSCO 261311 
06-Jun-2017: EOI 189 - 65 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mavivj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Your date of effect in the EOI will not change
Your ranking will remain the same

Cheers


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

Hi, good afternoon. could somebody please help me with a prediction?. 
i´m 233411 (Electronic engineer) with 65 points and a date of effect of 01/06/2017.
When could i get an invite, i ask this because my student visa its until august 30 so i need to know if i should renovate or wait overseas. thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

edsuarez8 said:


> Hi, good afternoon. could somebody please help me with a prediction?.
> i´m 233411 (Electronic engineer) with 65 points and a date of effect of 01/06/2017.
> When could i get an invite, i ask this because my student visa its until august 30 so i need to know if i should renovate or wait overseas. thanks in advance.


Wait for the results of the 1st Round to be published any day now and then revisit the question 

Cheers


----------



## KhushvinderSingh (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi All, i have filed eoi for 261313 with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 on 6 july 2017 . When can i expect eoi acceptance ? Also any chances of 65 getting invitations this year ? Thanks


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys

I have 70 points total, (70 + 5) for state sponsorship.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/...#tab-content-2

next round invitation is on 12th and 26th of this month 2017.

Any idea how long it will take for my application to get picked up?

Based on previous trends? Tentatively?

occupation code 261313:- (Software Engineer)

I already lodged EOI, earlier with 60 points for 189, on 7th July it was updated with 70 points.

Did anyone got invite for 12th july round? for 261313:- (Software Engineer) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have 70 points total, (70 + 5) for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


All 70 pointers who applied before 26th April 2017 were invited under 2613

You should be invited in August rounds

Cheers


----------



## vivekkallath (Apr 1, 2016)

Guys, I've submitted EOI on 23rd June - 233511 with 70 points, when can I expect results?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

To all those asking about when to expect the invite:

I know it does give a sense of relief to hear about when you can expect an invite.. but please wait for the occupation ceilings and 12th July results to be announced. no point asking the same question again and again. once we have the numbers out, it will give us all a better understanding of what to expect and what not to expect. Hope that helps and all the best in your PR journey


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey guys.
New to this forum and I've been following this thread for a while now and the updates are really helpful. Haven't seen any mechanical engineers yet and the 2 threads for mechanical engineers just died after a few posts. I'm a Mechanical engineer with 65 points and DOE on 14th July, 2017. When can I expect an invite? If I expect an invite at all in the first place. Considering the cutoff of the previous year was at 75.

Regards.


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

*Invite awaited but Query*

Dear All,

I am having 65 points in 263312. and waiting for invite.

I am having one query I am divorced and I got court judgement letter too, but I am having my spouse name in my passport . is it going to impact on my visa application or do I need to get updated my passport before visa application if I got invite 

Regards
Preet


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

preet123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am having 65 points in 263312. and waiting for invite.
> 
> ...



update it through PSK

Its confusing, even if you submit court order though


----------



## ashleycrestfall (Jul 12, 2017)

261313 - Software Engineer
EOI Originally submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 points 
(6 PTE attempts with few points below 79 in 1 or 2 sections:smash
EOI Updated, current DOE: 06 May 2017 (finally got 80s and 90sarty
Age: 25 pts
AUS Education: 5 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Experience: 5 pts
PTE-A: 20 pts
Skills assessment: positive (16 Dec 2016)
Expected invite: 26 July 2017 :fingerscrossed:

Should be getting that next round, am I right? :crazy:


----------



## ashleycrestfall (Jul 12, 2017)

261313 - Software Engineer
EOI Originally submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 points 
(6 PTE attempts with few points below 79 in 1 or 2 sections:smash
EOI Updated, current DOE: 06 May 2017 (finally got 80s and 90sarty
Age: 25 pts
AUS Education: 5 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Experience: 5 pts
PTE-A: 20 pts
Skills assessment: positive (16 Dec 2016)
Total points: 70:hail:
Expected invite: 26 July 2017 :fingerscrossed:

Should be getting that next round, am I right? :crazy:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashleycrestfall said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI Originally submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 points
> (6 PTE attempts with few points below 79 in 1 or 2 sections:smash
> EOI Updated, current DOE: 06 May 2017 (finally got 80s and 90sarty
> ...


You are correct 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashleycrestfall said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI Originally submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 points
> (6 PTE attempts with few points below 79 in 1 or 2 sections:smash
> EOI Updated, current DOE: 06 May 2017 (finally got 80s and 90sarty
> ...


hopefully.


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys, regarding the Education History section, if I'm not claiming any points from my spouse, do I need to fill in the "Highest Recognized Qualification Obtained" section and then subsequently "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?" for my spouse?

Some people I've talked to are saying since my spouse's degree has not been assessed by any assessing authority, it does not become "Recognized" so I should not mention anything. However, that doesn't seem right to me. Could anyone help me here on how to fill that part?


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

HI, What is really mean by 'same category' here ?

Also, Pl clarity my below doubt.
1. If I submit EOI of 190 in two different stats ( NSW and Tasmania) and I receive invitation from both of them. If I don't want to lodge VISA and at the same time I want to go for 189 ( New EOI for 189 ). Can I do that ? or I have to wait for 60 days ( Invitation expiry time) to file new EOI for 189 ?

2. If I don't lodge 190 visa after invitation, can I file EOI again after 60 days in the same state ( NSW for example) ?


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The agent has to process your application.
> So he is charging you for that.
> If he was charging for state sponsorship charges, where it is not payable, then its a fraud.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response...so you mean there is no charges as such for EOI apply in 190 by DIPB or Australia rather this is the charge of Consultancy. First i will talk with them about it and let it know in forum. Also, will complain if require.

Also, could you please guide me on below 

'Can we lodge multiple EOI for 190? For instance, 190 EOI for Victoria and 190 EOI for NSW and so on for other state? My consultancy says we can only submit one EOI for one state for 190 but people say we can submit multiple EOI for 190 like 190 for NSW, Victoria, Brisbane, Queensland etc"


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello Members,
I have a situation, I got 65 points; EOI 13 Mar 201; Occupatin 261313. I know it takes sometime to get the invite.

I have to travel to another country in a month. How does it impacts EOI. Do I need to update EOI, I will be working in another country for the same company and will have different pay slips.

So, should I drop my plans to move to another country, Or am I good to go. Any pointers here? Are we good if we show all the proofs regarding to the employment till the date EOI sent?

If I get invited while I am in another country, the place I have to mention is the present living country or the country I am living on.

I heard that we could get the Police verification certificate and Medicals before the invite. in this regard I may be good, but the location where I am applying and Employment letter, I am concerned.

Please let me know if anyone came across this situation and heard of this scenario and what's that I need to take care.

Thanks you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

i.mm.rock said:


> Thank you for your response...so you mean there is no charges as such for EOI apply in 190 by DIPB or Australia rather this is the charge of Consultancy. First i will talk with them about it and let it know in forum. Also, will complain if require.
> 
> Also, could you please guide me on below
> 
> 'Can we lodge multiple EOI for 190? For instance, 190 EOI for Victoria and 190 EOI for NSW and so on for other state? My consultancy says we can only submit one EOI for one state for 190 but people say we can submit multiple EOI for 190 like 190 for NSW, Victoria, Brisbane, Queensland etc"


You can submit an EOI in 20-30 mins and its free. Its basically filling up a form and submit it. Here: SkillSelect

Your consultancy is right in a kind of way but also wrong technically, but you are also misunderstanding what they meant.

You can submit one EOI for all the state and you can also submit an EOI for each individual state so 4 190 EOI for 4 different state.

What they meant was it is better to have a separate EOI for each state. But if they are saying, if you apply to NSW, you can't apply to Vic, then they are lying or don't want to submit another EOI for you.

Also, other than NSW, you also need to personally apply to each state and fulfill their requirements. Submitting an EOI is not enough and you will never get invited unless you personally apply to each state you seeking nomination from.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Do the whole thing yourself if you can and it will save you money and headache.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Can any one advice how moving of occupations from last year SOL list to MTSOL and STSOL affected occupations and their processing. 

I mean to say for those who had assessment( ACS) done and submitted EOI before these new lists came up and then received Invite in July based on EOI submitted before these new lists.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Can any one advice how moving of occupations from last year SOL list to MTSOL and STSOL affected occupations and their processing.
> 
> I mean to say for those who had assessment( ACS) done and submitted EOI before these new lists came up and then received Invite in July based on EOI submitted before these new lists.


Usually if you received the invite, it won't affect you. You are still free to lodge the visa. Those changes will affect people who are yet to get ITA.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Usually if you received the invite, it won't affect you. You are still free to lodge the visa. Those changes will affect people who are yet to get ITA.


Thanks mate, since I got Invitation in 11th July round on, which was after these lists were published so I was trying to understand if I need to do something related to it.

Do you mean to say it will affect those people who will have submitted EOI after these new rules came up?

Just out of curiosity, how these changes are going to affect people who yet to to get PTA, I mean how moving of these occupations to these two lists is going to affect processing.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks mate, since I got Invitation in 11th July round on, which was after these lists were published so I was trying to understand if I need to do something related to it.
> 
> Do you mean to say it will affect those people who will have submitted EOI after these new rules came up?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how these changes are going to affect people who yet to to get PTA, I mean how moving of these occupations to these two lists is going to affect processing.


No, it affects everyone who submitted EOI before or after change. EOI means nothing but an expression of interest. It's not a visa application or offer. It has no value till one gets invited. It is nothing but a form filled up like those DV lottery for USA years back.

I don't know what you mean by PTA though, but DIBP processing has no relationship with EOI selection. DIBP Visa grant doesn't discriminate what occupation you applied or which country you are from or how many points you got. It process as first come first serve basis. 

Even though, DIBP won't discriminate based on what nationality you are but visa processing for high risk countries vary and work processing verification takes time + spouse and kids goes through verification too.

But if you are a single guy with no work exp, your application will most likely be processed faster than anyone else given you lodged Complete Application.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> No, it affects everyone who submitted EOI before or after change. EOI means nothing but an expression of interest. It's not a visa application or offer. It has no value till one gets invited. It is nothing but a form filled up like those DV lottery for USA years back.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by PTA though, but DIBP processing has no relationship with EOI selection. DIBP Visa grant doesn't discriminate what occupation you applied or which country you are from or how many points you got. It process as first come first serve basis.
> 
> ...


Thanks borther and sorry that was a typing mistake , I meant ITA(invitation to apply ) not PTA.

Please ignore my below question if I am sounding repetitive, I know you are very helpful person and I don't want to frustrate you 

but my question was : how moving of occupations from SOL list (which was valid last year), going to affect moving of same occupations to MTSOL and STSOL. I mean changes in terms of rules. Have some new guidelines and regulations been released( for occupations which are in these two list) which are different from rules and regulations of last year. I hope I am not confused


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks borther and sorry that was a typing mistake , I meant ITA(invitation to apply ) not PTA.
> 
> Please ignore my below question if I am sounding repetitive, I know you are very helpful person and I don't want to frustrate you
> 
> but my question was : how moving of occupations from SOL list (which was valid last year), going to affect moving of same occupations to MTSOL and STSOL. I mean changes in terms of rules. Have some new guidelines and regulations been released( for occupations which are in these two list) which are different from rules and regulations of last year. I hope I am not confused



I am not sure why it matters how DIBP decides which occupation they want to keep one year and changes next. It's up to them. They can cancel the whole immigration program tomorrow too if they like.

Here's how it matters to those who are yet to get ITA. If your occupation is moved from once list to another, then based on the criteria, it will affect whether and when and by state 190 or 189 you get invite or you don't get invite this year cos your occupation is neither in MLTSSL or STSOL.

You are complicating things too much. Are you planning to get another ITA now ?


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure why it matters how DIBP decides which occupation they want to keep one year and changes next. It's up to them. They can cancel the whole immigration program tomorrow too if they like.
> 
> Here's how it matters to those who are yet to get ITA. If your occupation is moved from once list to another, then based on the criteria, it will affect whether and when and by state 190 or 189 you get invite or you don't get invite this year cos your occupation is neither in MLTSSL or STSOL.
> 
> You are complicating things too much. Are you planning to get another ITA now ?



Actually my ANZCO code is 261313 (Software Engineer) and its present in MLTSSL this year, and last year it was present in SOL. So my occupation has been there(in SOL) and its still there(in MLTSSL). I was trying to know "change in Rules" from past year to current year (Or may be there is nothing changed and only occupations are placed in two lists STSOL and MTSSL,)

I received ITA for 189 visa on 12th Jul 2017 and yes I might have to let this invitation expire due to personal issues and then wait for other invitation.

Yes I think I am complicating things, so I will search more before putting forth more questions and thanks for your patience


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ozbound2k said:


> Actually my ANZCO code is 261313 (Software Engineer) and its present in MLTSSL this year, and last year it was present in SOL. So my occupation has been there(in SOL) and its still there(in MLTSSL). I was trying to know "change in Rules" from past year to current year (Or may be there is nothing changed and only occupations are placed in two lists STSOL and MTSSL,)
> 
> I received ITA for 189 visa on 12th Jul 2017 and yes I might have to let this invitation expire due to personal issues and then wait for other invitation.
> 
> Yes I think I am complicating things, so I will search more before putting forth more questions and thanks for your patience


There is no change for 261313. SOL and CSOL are renamed to MTSSL and STSOL respectively.

Only change could be in number of invitation, as this is not yet published by DIBP.

HTH


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Actually my ANZCO code is 261313 (Software Engineer) and its present in MLTSSL this year, and last year it was present in SOL. So my occupation has been there(in SOL) and its still there(in MLTSSL). I was trying to know "change in Rules" from past year to current year (Or may be there is nothing changed and only occupations are placed in two lists STSOL and MTSSL,)
> 
> I received ITA for 189 visa on 12th Jul 2017 and yes I might have to let this invitation expire due to personal issues and then wait for other invitation.
> 
> Yes I think I am complicating things, so I will search more before putting forth more questions and thanks for your patience


MLTSSL = SOL + CSOL

STSOL = CSOL

So, everything is same but just the name is changed. Other than that, there is no rule change. There are some occupation which being in MLTSSL can't apply for 190 but 261313 is not the one. 

May I know what personal reason is there for you to let the ITA expire ? May be I can help.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> MLTSSL = SOL + CSOL
> 
> STSOL = CSOL
> 
> ...


 I want to get married before I get grant..and I was hoping that before I will get invite or before I will lodge visa at the latest, things related to marriage will finalise and I will add my partner to application as dependent (after having court marriage or something)

but so far it hasnt happened and search for my to be better half is still on....

Otherwise I will have apply for partner visa later which is almost 7000AUD as compared to dependent visa which is almost 1900AUD

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> I want to get married before I get grant..and I was hoping that before I will get invite or before I will lodge visa at the latest, things related to marriage will finalise and I will add my partner to application as dependent (after having court marriage or something)
> 
> but so far it hasnt happened and search for my to be better half is still on....
> 
> ...


Well you have 75 points and it is almost a sure invite in any round (you will know better once occupation ceiling is released). So, you can suspend your EOI after 60 days expire and this way you will keep your Date of Effect. Once you feel you will soon get married or got married, then unsuspend and take the invite. Hopefully you will be married before quota runs out.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well you have 75 points and it is almost a sure invite in any round (you will know better once occupation ceiling is released). So, you can suspend your EOI after 60 days expire and this way you will keep your Date of Effect. Once you feel you will soon get married or got married, then unsuspend and take the invite. Hopefully you will be married before quota runs out.


Yes I agree with you and this is probably best course of action for me.. Suspending based on quota after 60 days
Wait and Hope ..Thanks again 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends...

is anybody here dealing with ACT for SS.....??????


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

when occupation be announced


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

Hi All,

Reposting the same query again

I have submitted my EOI for 261313 with 70 pts on 9th May. So I am hoping will get invite in the next round (May be this is decent expectation).

My concern is around best way to pay I did read content in the thread home page but still have few concerns.

1. When exactly do you make payment after you receive ITA.

2. As I checked with cc companies ICICI and Citi they charge 3.5 conversion charge plus taxes(GST at 18%) also there exchange rate is always higher than what you see on XE.com. In addition to this there is a .98% surcharge on Payments made by Mastercard/Visa as stated by Border.gov.au. So is this the best option.

3. Has anybody tried Forex/Travel card I was unable to fetch much information on that.

Any information will be helpful.

Regards

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Till now 12th July round result is not published. Any idea when will it publish. We are nearing next round 26th july


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Till now 12th July round result is not published. Any idea when will it publish. We are nearing next round 26th july


Looking at the trend in the past, they might publish on the next invitation round day.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi folks

Is anybody here on this thread who is dealing with ACT State Sponsorship?????


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I dont know if anyone has noticed this before? But I have just noticed that the link to *MLTSSL* have a heading *Combined list of eligible skilled occupations for subclasses 457 and 186*. So where is the list for *189 and 190*?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. I dont know if anyone has noticed this before? But I have just noticed that the link to *MLTSSL* have a heading *Combined list of eligible skilled occupations for subclasses 457 and 186*. So where is the list for *189 and 190*?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


Click on List of eligible skilled occupation you will get the list for 189 & 190

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. I dont know if anyone has noticed this before? But I have just noticed that the link to *MLTSSL* have a heading *Combined list of eligible skilled occupations for subclasses 457 and 186*. So where is the list for *189 and 190*?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
This is the list for 189, 190 and 489.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nishish said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> This is the list for 189, 190 and 489.





Ku_ said:


> Click on List of eligible skilled occupation you will get the list for 189 & 190
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


I know the list is this. But it was the same updated on the MLTSSL link on dibp website. But now the heading of MLTSSL list link has changed.


----------



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

Hello friends, I've a small query. My consultant created 189 and 190 in same EOI(DOE is 3/5/2017 , ANZSCO code is 261313, 70 points) and I currently hold DIBP invitation for 190 and it is set to expiry on July 22, 2017. I am letting my 190 invitation expire with the hope that I would get 189 invitation in July 26th round. Now my question is will my DOE of my EOI change after the 190 invitation expires?


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

andyaakp said:


> Hello friends, I've a small query. My consultant created 189 and 190 in same EOI(DOE is 3/5/2017 , ANZSCO code is 261313, 70 points) and I currently hold DIBP invitation for 190 and it is set to expiry on July 22, 2017. I am letting my 190 invitation expire with the hope that I would get 189 invitation in July 26th round. Now my question is will my DOE of my EOI change after the 190 invitation expires?



Considering the way invite trend is moving you should take accept the 190 invite.. unless your analysis shows that 65 points will get you an invite soon!


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

andyaakp said:


> Hello friends, I've a small query. My consultant created 189 and 190 in same EOI(DOE is 3/5/2017 , ANZSCO code is 261313, 70 points) and I currently hold DIBP invitation for 190 and it is set to expiry on July 22, 2017. I am letting my 190 invitation expire with the hope that I would get 189 invitation in July 26th round. Now my question is will my DOE of my EOI change after the 190 invitation expires?


Looking at current scenario you should take whatevet is coming to your way.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*SkillSelect Update:*

SkillSelect is currently experiencing technical difficulties when intending migrants try to submit an EOI or log into SkillSelect.

Our technical team are working to resolve this issue and notification of a resolution will be posted here.

We will provide updates on this issue as information becomes available. Do not try to login to SkillSelect until the issue has been resolved.

Thank you for your patience.

Source: DIBP


----------



## coolgauravmonster (Jul 12, 2017)

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Reposting the same query again
> 
> ...


bookmyforex.com/forex-card.htm

Buy Forex card from them, they charging exact same amount as you will see on internet.

Pay through that forex card , same can be used while you will be landing in Australia.

you can check their customer care for more info. 9212219191


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

coolgauravmonster said:


> bookmyforex.com/forex-card.htm
> 
> Buy Forex card from them, they charging exact same amount as you will see on internet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.

Also on official website surcharge on credit card is mentioned nothing is mentioned for forex card. Are aware is there any surcharge on forex card?

Regards
Mohit

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Looking at current scenario you should take whatevet is coming to your way.


Actually I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



coolgauravmonster said:


> bookmyforex.com/forex-card.htm
> 
> Buy Forex card from them, they charging exact same amount as you will see on internet.
> 
> ...


They are saying VISA is mandatory to buy forex Card.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys 
I have applied 261313 with 65 points, what is chances?

Please advice me by seeing my signature


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Hi guys
> I have applied 261313 with 65 points, what is chances?
> 
> Please advice me by seeing my signature


You will get the invite but you may have to wait till the End of the year

Cheers


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Hi guys
> I have applied 261313 with 65 points, what is chances?
> 
> Please advice me by seeing my signature



According to current trend with 65 points, you may receive invitation in October, 2017 rounds

you will anyways be on 65 and on safe side..with Oct you will loose 5 points for age and gain 5 points for experience..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Hi guys
> I have applied 261313 with 65 points, what is chances?
> 
> Please advice me by seeing my signature


Hopefully in Sept when your points will be 70 given ceilings are same and backlog cleared by then.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, I have filed my EOI with 65 points for 189 on 29th June 2017 under 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), when can I expect an invitation. Any guess is appreciated.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi, I have filed my EOI with 65 points for 189 on 29th June 2017 under 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), when can I expect an invitation. Any guess is appreciated.


Ask this question next week when ceiling is released. No one can guess without valid info.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All, I have a medical history and during medical test doctor told me that it may happen my case refer to Cardiologist but today I received my Pre-Invite medical status and clearance provided as below: 

"Health clearance provided – no action required (13XXXXXX)"

Is this status mean that my medical is clear and no further test or doctor referral will be there after VISA lodge?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

Yes, it is clear. But, what was the need to go for medical before receiving ITA?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Hi All, I have a medical history and during medical test doctor told me that it may happen my case refer to Cardiologist but today I received my Pre-Invite medical status and clearance provided as below:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required (13XXXXXX)"
> 
> ...


Yes. the status would be Health is clear and good to go with. 

Now got to secure the ITA and lodge the visa which is the most important thing. Best wishes


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andyaakp said:


> Yes, it is clear. But, what was the need to go for medical before receiving ITA?


To submit Complete Application and get a quicker grant.


----------



## mazerunner (Jul 13, 2017)

How much time does it to get medicals done? What is the reason why some people get their medicals done before the invite?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mazerunner said:


> How much time does it to get medicals done? What is the reason why some people get their medicals done before the invite?


To submit Complete Application and get a quicker grant.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



> *Achieving a faster visa decision
> *
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has *health examinations* undertaken and all required documentation *uploaded *to ImmiAccount *before *the application is allocated for assessment.


Edit: It doesn't take long. You can get the Referral Letter now and schedule the Medical tomorrow (depending on availability) and medical is usually cleared in 5 working days.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All - I have a question regarding cut off date.

Cut-off Date is the date before which if one applied (DOE) would get the invite if they have the cut-off points.

Is there a cut off date for July 26 round? If yes, what is the cut off date? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi All - I have a question regarding cut off date.
> 
> Cut-off Date is the date before which if one applied (DOE) would get the invite if they have the cut-off points.
> 
> Is there a cut off date for July 26 round? If yes, what is the cut off date? Thanks in advance!


There could be. It depends on occupation. But you won't know what that is until July 26 result is published - which is usually 7-14 days after July 26.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There could be. It depends on occupation. But you won't know what that is until July 26 result is published - which is usually 7-14 days after July 26.


Thanks zaback21....My occupation code is 261311, I submitted EOI on July 13 with 80 points....i am wondering if my EOI would be considered for July 26 round as i submitted only 13 days before the 26th round....

If one does get an invite, does it takes 7-14 days from July 26 to know? or it takes 7-14 days to publish the results of the "round" ...Sorry if these are basic questions...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Thanks zaback21....My occupation code is 261311, I submitted EOI on July 13 with 80 points....i am wondering if my EOI would be considered for July 26 round as i submitted only 13 days before the 26th round....
> 
> If one does get an invite, does it takes 7-14 days from July 26 to know? or it takes 7-14 days to publish the results of the "round" ...Sorry if these are basic questions...


Even if you submit one day before the round, the EOI will be considered in the round

Youwill get the invite around midnight of 25th July/26th Morning
You can check the Skillselect and you will find that it will show you have been invited even if the email,is delayed

Prepare your documents to upload and the credit card to pay the fees
It's just 3/4 days left
Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you submit one day before the round, the EOI will be considered in the round
> 
> Youwill get the invite around midnight of 25th July/26th Morning
> You can check the Skillselect and you will find that it will show you have been invited even if the email,is delayed
> ...


Thank you newbeinz.....i am applying for FBI clearance on Monday, which may take about 3 months...i understand that you have only 60 days after you get an invite to file for visa....

In this case what do i do?  

I was hoping to file with all the documents including PCC, but with 3 month wait time for FBI clearance.....i don't know how to go about...


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I have a medical history and during medical test doctor told me that it may happen my case refer to Cardiologist but today I received my Pre-Invite medical status and clearance provided as below:
> ...


Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## andyaakp (May 31, 2017)

You just need to inform the CO that you had applied for FBI PCC(if required submit a proof). They know that it is a long process and would be happy to wait. And, congrats on 80 points: you would definitely get invite in July 12th round. Just out of curiosity, how did you manage to get 80 points? Also, if possible please add your case to immittracker(https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189).


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi All, 
How do you do medical without invitation to apply and HAP ID? I called the medical centre and they told me I need HAP ID and without it they cannot do medical exam or evaluation.
Could you please explain.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi All,
> How do you do medical without invitation to apply and HAP ID? I called the medical centre and they told me I need HAP ID and without it they cannot do medical exam or evaluation.
> Could you please explain.


Here you go

My health declarations

Cheers


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
EOI Lodged : 60 points/NSW 65 points (Mar 7,2017)

When can I get an invite? I've waited so long. I'm not really keen on taking another English exam to add to my points. But if I can't get an invite this year (or if I really get impatient), I guess I'll have to.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged : 60 points/NSW 65 points (Mar 7,2017)
> 
> When can I get an invite? I've waited so long. I'm not really keen on taking another English exam to add to my points. But if I can't get an invite this year (or if I really get impatient), I guess I'll have to.


You have no hopes under 189 whatsoever for getting an invite 

NSW also generally tends to sponsor applicants with high English scores
So here also th chances are very low but you may get lucky

I think you should try to improve your English score

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged : 60 points/NSW 65 points (Mar 7,2017)
> 
> When can I get an invite? I've waited so long. I'm not really keen on taking another English exam to add to my points. But if I can't get an invite this year (or if I really get impatient), I guess I'll have to.


You are not going to get invite at 60 points irregardless of how long you wait. You need 5 more points to get into queue at least and 10 would make it a lot easier for you to get invite. PTE is the way for you now else 5 more points from somewhere.

And NSW won't invite you at 60+5 either. Try any state but NSW.

And if you don't want to get invite this year, there is no guarantee that 261313 will be there next year or cut-off points won't be 70 or more. So, now is the time not later.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

It seems hard for me to get an invite with 60 points in coming 2-3 rounds. 
Also I will be completing my 5 years of experience in August so should I update my EOI thereafter to increase my points from 60 to 65? But that will again affect my DOE and my invitation might get delayed again. 
Or the Skillselect will automatically increase my points according to the dates entered and I won't need to do anything? 
(Note: In my assessment outcome exp is mentioned from aug 2012 to april 2017)

—————————————————
233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = Overseas Experience
Timeline:
08/10/2016 | IELTS | (Each 7.0)
27/06/2017 | EA Assessment Application
13/07/2017 | EA Assessment Outcome (PE + RSE)
13/07/2017 | EOI Submitted | (PR-189)
Awaiting Invitation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Is their anyone who got invited on 12th July for Auditors - 2212 profile?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261311 on 7th May 2017. 
Could you please provide an estimate on when I can expect invite? 

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> It seems hard for me to get an invite with 60 points in coming 2-3 rounds.
> Also I will be completing my 5 years of experience in August so should I update my EOI thereafter to increase my points from 60 to 65? But that will again affect my DOE and my invitation might get delayed again.
> Or the Skillselect will automatically increase my points according to the dates entered and I won't need to do anything?
> (Note: In my assessment outcome exp is mentioned from aug 2012 to april 2017)
> ...



If you leave End Date blank, it will automatically update.

And your DOE will change once you get to 65 points, but then again 65 points with DOE today is way above the 60 points with DOE since the creation of earth (if you get what I mean).

Criteria of selection: Higher Points first, DOE later.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261311 on 7th May 2017.
> Could you please provide an estimate on when I can expect invite?
> ...


Wait for the occupation ceiling to be released, then we can make an estimate.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you leave End Date blank, it will automatically update.
> 
> And your DOE will change once you get to 65 points, but then again 65 points with DOE today is way above the 60 points with DOE since the creation of earth (if you get what I mean).
> 
> Criteria of selection: Higher Points first, DOE later.


Yes.. Got it. That's nice to hear.. Thanks. 
I have left end date blank but will they intimate me on change in my points on the date of effect? 


zaback21 said:


> If you leave End Date blank, it will automatically update.
> 
> And your DOE will change once you get to 65 points, but then again 65 points with DOE today is way above the 60 points with DOE since the creation of earth (if you get what I mean).
> 
> Criteria of selection: Higher Points first, DOE later.



—————————————————
233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = Overseas Experience
Timeline:
08/10/2016 | IELTS | (Each 7.0)
27/06/2017 | EA Assessment Application
13/07/2017 | EA Assessment Outcome (PE + RSE)
13/07/2017 | EOI Submitted | (PR-189)
Awaiting Invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Yes.. Got it. That's nice to hear.. Thanks.
> I have left end date blank but will they intimate me on change in my points on the date of effect?
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by intimate but you will see your points increase once you login to SkillSelect. You may even get an email, but not sure about that. In any case, email doesn't matter, EOI DOE in SkillSelect does.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Yes.. Got it. That's nice to hear.. Thanks.
> I have left end date blank but will they intimate me on change in my points on the date of effect?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes u will get a mail which will direct you to the 
correspondence section of EOI..

Points will auto increase in EOI. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure what you mean by intimate but you will see your points increase once you login to SkillSelect. You may even get an email, but not sure about that. In any case, email doesn't matter, EOI DOE in SkillSelect does.


I never got an email about my updated 5 points for work experience.. So I guess no intimation. Only way to know is to login into skill select account.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## khuranabkk (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi can you share your number
I need help in eoi for accounting 221 category


----------



## khuranabkk (Jul 22, 2017)

Sir plz share your contact details
Need help for eoi for accountants category


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello Experts!

Does anyone here know what was the lowest point invited for Mech Engineers last invitation round and the visa date of effect?

I recently lodge my EOI at 70points for visa 189. Hope to receive an invite this coming July 26. Am I hoping too much?

Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> I never got an email about my updated 5 points for work experience.. So I guess no intimation. Only way to know is to login into skill select account..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


DIBP server is having a lot of issues. People don't even get a SkillSelect account creation email anymore. So, it is expected.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

khuranabkk said:


> Sir plz share your contact details
> Need help for eoi for accountants category


What's your question ? There are people to help you if you ask.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

PinoyME said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Does anyone here know what was the lowest point invited for Mech Engineers last invitation round and the visa date of effect?
> 
> ...


2335: 70 points @ 14 June 2017 (unofficial based on immitracker)

So, hard to tell. You could get it depending on your DOE or the no. of 2335 getting invited next round.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Canone clear me about my ACS 
I AM WORKING IN MY RELATED OCCUPATION SINCE August 2007 till date in same company.
I have done my ACS ASSIGNMENT IN FEB 2016 . 
Acs assess mention WORK AFTER September 2009 is counted as a experience .
Still i am working with same comapny.
When will i can claim 8 years , from September 1 or October 1 ?


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



umashanker said:


> Canone clear me about my ACS
> I AM WORKING IN MY RELATED OCCUPATION SINCE August 2007 till date in same company.
> I have done my ACS ASSIGNMENT IN FEB 2016 .
> Acs assess mention WORK AFTER September 2009 is counted as a experience .
> ...




After September. It must be Oct 1.
Someone pointed out this one to me as well in one of my queries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2335: 70 points @ 14 June 2017 (unofficial based on immitracker)
> 
> So, hard to tell. You could get it depending on your DOE or the no. of 2335 getting invited next round.



Thanks @zaback21!


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> dnalost said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


Any idea on when the figures will be out? It's been more than 10 days since the last invitation date. How was the pattern in the previous years /months?


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

eoi for electronics engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Any idea on when the figures will be out? It's been more than 10 days since the last invitation date. How was the pattern in the previous years /months?


Skillselect is under maintenance 
They are more concerned about getting the site up and running fully rather then updating the results of the last round

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Any idea on when the figures will be out? It's been more than 10 days since the last invitation date. How was the pattern in the previous years /months?


Pattern is usual of recent months. They been quite lazy to update the result within a week and usually pushes towards 10-14 days or even once or twice may be after the next round been done.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I think now they dont want people to immigrate to Australia, so instead of directly denying they have opted such measures. Genuinly saying I am loosing hope to move there and now I am looking for other options.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think now they dont want people to immigrate to Australia, so instead of directly denying they have opted such measures. Genuinly saying I am loosing hope to move there and now I am looking for other options.



If you are not willing to jump through the hoops, it's your choice 

You have to see which side the grass is more green 


Canada can be an alternative option for you, as they are the most migrants friendly in today's scenario 

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think now they dont want people to immigrate to Australia, so instead of directly denying they have opted such measures. Genuinly saying I am loosing hope to move there and now I am looking for other options.


That is definitely not true. They kept the limit to 190,000 and didn't reduce it. After so many visa changes, and staff cut and server issues, these are probably what is causing the delay.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think now they dont want people to immigrate to Australia, so instead of directly denying they have opted such measures. Genuinly saying I am loosing hope to move there and now I am looking for other options.


I think they have the right to directly say NO rather than using this trick. SO don't lose hope.
Its under process.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are not willing to jump through the hoops, it's your choice
> 
> You have to see which side the grass is more green
> 
> ...


You are right, its not that I am afraid of doing hardwork or being impatient. I might be sounding a pessimist here but I said what I have analysed.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That is definitely not true. They kept the limit to 190,000 and didn't reduce it. After so many visa changes, and staff cut and server issues, these are probably what is causing the delay.


Thats what, they publisehd the number 190,000 but kept the limit to 1000 numbers for the first month. There is a lot of pressure on government both from their citizens and obviously be showing the reduced number they do not want to spoil their relationship with other countries. Still, I hope what you have mentioned is all true. 😊

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> You are right, its not that I am afraid of doing hardwork or being impatient. I might be sounding a pessimist here but I said what I have analysed.


I know that you know we that both know that you do not want this and this is not a logical evaluation.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I think they have the right to directly say NO rather than using this trick. SO don't lose hope.
> Its under process.


True, but they are not even liable to publish the true numbers or to make everything transparent. This trump effect is quite visible throughout the world.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I know that you know we that both know that you do not want this and this is not a logical evaluation.


Could not understand, lot of knows and thats 😁😁


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Could not understand, lot of knows and thats 😁😁


You seemed to be stressed. That statement was meant to be funny. Cheer up


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Thats what, they publisehd the number 190,000 but kept the limit to 1000 numbers for the first month. There is a lot of pressure on government both from their citizens and obviously be showing the reduced number they do not want to spoil their relationship with other countries. Still, I hope what you have mentioned is all true. 😊
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


That's just for 1st month. The invite number is not fixed and it changes from month to month. Considering the delay in grant, they could decide to invite less to avoid too much backlog.

In any case, they always fill up 190,000 and haven't gone less than that in the recent years.

This year they intend to keep the same as you can check out: Fact Sheet: 2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels

Delay doesn't mean denial.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's just for 1st month. The invite number is not fixed and it changes from month to month. Considering the delay in grant, they could decide to invite less to avoid too much backlog.
> 
> In any case, they always fill up 190,000 and haven't gone less than that in the recent years.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have read that info some time back. Hope we will get what we all are working for.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Thats what, they publisehd the number 190,000 but kept the limit to 1000 numbers for the first month. There is a lot of pressure on government both from their citizens and obviously be showing the reduced number they do not want to spoil their relationship with other countries. Still, I hope what you have mentioned is all true. 😊
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Yes they change the limit so that they have time to work on the backlog visa cases where people have spent 5k+ AUDs and still waiting for 5-6 months on average...

This, if nothing else, shows their seriousness and planning to actually GRANT visas to the applicants as soon as humanly possible. However, with the new policies and super ministries being formed recently, the ministry is going through a reform and things should stream line again once all dust settles down (hopefully),..,albeit the processing time is likely going to increase because of increase in number of applicants and decrease in the staff...


----------



## khuranabkk (Jul 22, 2017)

Did u got any reply
Can u share ur no


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi folks, 
I submitted 2 EOIs, 01 for 190 and another for 189, by 02 emails. In case I receive 190 invitation, do you know whether this 190 invitation affect visa 189 invitation or not ? Could I have a chance to receive both 190 invitation and 189 invitation by different emails ?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Hi folks,
> I submitted 2 EOIs, 01 for 190 and another for 189, by 02 emails. In case I receive 190 invitation, do you know whether this 190 invitation affect visa 189 invitation or not ? Could I have a chance to receive both 190 invitation and 189 invitation by different emails ?


I have seen alot of people do the same and it does not affect the the second invitation .. whether its 189 or 190....:spy:


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

next invitation will be on 26th


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

FOR 2613xx is it true that one needs to undergo ACS process again if points due to work experience increase?
In my last ACS assessment, I was given 7 years of effective experience. Deducted 4 as my work experience and education degree were not the same.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

awalkin said:


> FOR 2613xx is it true that one needs to undergo ACS process again if points due to work experience increase?
> In my last ACS assessment, I was given 7 years of effective experience. Deducted 4 as my work experience and education degree were not the same.


When did you go thru the assessment? Did you not submit EOI soon after the assessment?


----------



## murali.s (May 23, 2017)

*Typo when submitting My Health Declarations*

Hi I got invite for 189 Subclass, this July 2017, Planning to do medicals before lodging visa. I created Immiaccount, and when submitting the Health Declaration for my daughter in the declaration section for the question Relationship to the client I have answered Daughter the correct answer should be Mother I realized this only after submitting how can I correct this now? I tried to delete the application but it says this will only remove the application but will not withdraw the application. Can I ignore the current submitted application and create a new one? Please help


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

DIBP has updated visa processing times.
Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

1john1 said:


> DIBP has updated visa processing times.
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


Oops.. Huge increase in the processing times for 189 & 190


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

1john1 said:


> DIBP has updated visa processing times.
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


Is this the first time something like this has happened or is this a periodic occurrence at this time of a year?

These new processing times are reminiscent of recent H1B processing times. :tsk:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AmazingTiger said:


> Is this the first time something like this has happened or is this a periodic occurrence at this time of a year?
> 
> These new processing times are reminiscent of recent H1B processing times. :tsk:


more like eb3 for some countries...


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

AmazingTiger said:


> Is this the first time something like this has happened or is this a periodic occurrence at this time of a year?
> 
> These new processing times are reminiscent of recent H1B processing times. :tsk:




Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications. Processing times include applications lodged online and by paper. Where available, you should lodge your application online as it helps streamline processing arrangements.


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Just a quick question guys, 

Is there any issues if the police clearance or health examination expired after lodging visa application? say it happens after two weeks visa was lodged. 

Thanks in advance anybody can answer my question.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

my_perham said:


> Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications. Processing times include applications lodged online and by paper. Where available, you should lodge your application online as it helps streamline processing arrangements.


Well, we are only talking about processing times of sc190/189/489 which are all online applications and volume of lodged applications since April has decreased (due to quota running out). Moreover, throughout the prior 9-12 and even 18+ months the number of applicants had been pretty even, due to fixed number of ITAs issued. However, the processing times increased more than 4 times, since same time last year.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*VISA Fees Payment*

Hello

a) Has anyone tried to make the VISA fee payment from India recently using Travel card?
b) Say the fees is 5800 AUD. How much should i load the Travel Card with? Should it be exact OR a bit extra due to miscellaneous reasons like extra tax etc?
c) Will the bank return the excess amount returned in travel card after VISA fee payment?

Any recent experiences? Please guide.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

Ouch that's a huge jump in the processing time. I will be crossing over the current age band this Jan'18 and lose 10 points. Will that impact the visa grant? Was hopeful of getting the invite next week, fingers crossed ...



__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
IELTS: L: 8.5, R: 9, S: 7.5, W: 7.5 : 16 Feb 2017
EOI Lodged : 70 points/VIC 75 points : 9 May 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ouch that's a huge jump in the processing time. I will be crossing over the current age band this Jan'18 and lose 10 points. Will that impact the visa grant? Was hopeful of getting the invite next week, fingers crossed ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The points are frozen on the date you have got the invite,
You do not lose or gain any points for experience or age thereafter

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ouch that's a huge jump in the processing time. I will be crossing over the current age band this Jan'18 and lose 10 points. Will that impact the visa grant? Was hopeful of getting the invite next week, fingers crossed ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Visa grant no. As long as you will have ITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordyvandenheuvel (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi, my name is Jordy and I submitted a EOI on the 5th of July 2017.
I am a Carpenter 331212 with 70 points. Was wondering what my chances are in getting an invite. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The points are frozen on the date you have got the invite,
> You do not lose or gain any points for experience or age thereafter
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, that's a relief 😅 

And the wait continues ....

-Ana


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

What's happening in Australia. The occupation ceiling is not announced, the invitation details of July 12th is not updated. Will they do the next invitation on 26th. Last years were so better.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Its hard to believe they filled all 1000 slots in last invitation to all pro rat occupations....

Which means there occupation ceiling will be over in coming months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Its hard to believe they filled all 1000 slots in last invitation to all pro rat occupations....
> 
> Which means there occupation ceiling will be over in coming months
> 
> ...


News Source please


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

does 190 application affect 189 application invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Khemraj1# said:


> does 190 application affect 189 application invitation?




Not really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> News Source please




I have just got info from this forum and myimmitracker...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends

I have just checked that my status in EOI has been changed under 190 NSW as

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points,

Earlier it was changed on 19th April when my trade 233511 was removed from STSOL..

Does anybody experience the same?

What does it means???


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have just checked that my status in EOI has been changed under 190 NSW as
> 
> ...


It means you are in EOI wait pool. If picked up during invitation rounds you will get an invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> It means you are in EOI wait pool. If picked up during invitation rounds you will get an invite


There are no invitation rounds in 190

Please check and then advise

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Attestation*

Hi

Has anyone come across a case where CO mentioned that attached COLOR SCAN document is not Attested?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone come across a case where CO mentioned that attached COLOR SCAN document is not Attested?


If the CO is not convinced about the authenticity of the documents being scanned, he can always ask for a notarised copy to be uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> a) Has anyone tried to make the VISA fee payment from India recently using Travel card?
> b) Say the fees is 5800 AUD. How much should i load the Travel Card with? Should it be exact OR a bit extra due to miscellaneous reasons like extra tax etc?
> ...


just to point out that your transaction will not go through if you have exact visa fees loaded on the card as there will be surcharge of approximately 69 -75 AUD hence it is advisable that you load extra 100 AUD on the card. 

You can check with the bank if they would let you encash the remaining amount on the card. should work fine i guess


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are no invitation rounds in 190
> 
> Please check and then advise
> 
> Cheers


I hope you are aware that there is an order of sending invites for 190 as well and there is a pool for 190 applicants as well. Its not that they wake up and decide out of order. 

Now you can re-read what i wrote


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks buddies for your replies.... 

But now what does I understand from the discussion of you experts. I am bit more confused now.... 

Plz throw some more light on the subject.....so that I can understand it.... 

Thanks for your support in advance......


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanks buddies for your replies....
> 
> But now what does I understand from the discussion of you experts. I am bit more confused now....
> 
> ...


 I had the same status message when i submitted my EOI. That is the exact status message before i received my ITA


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

That's fine dear,,,

What I am confused about is that have NSW is now accepting the EOI invitations as once on 19April2017 my occupation was removed from 190 as it was only in MLTSSL.

233511 is not eligible to go for 190 as of 19April17...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> That's fine dear,,,
> 
> What I am confused about is that have NSW is now accepting the EOI invitations as once on 19April2017 my occupation was removed from 190 as it was only in MLTSSL.
> 
> 233511 is not eligible to go for 190 as of 19April17...


Lets see if someone else too got that .... but looking at status msg it says profile is complete with 70 points


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hope something good will come out...... Thanks for ur replies bro


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Iam a New joiner...
Occupation code - 261311
DOE - 24/07/2017
189 points - 70

Hoping to get an invite in august. Lets see how the invite goes for tomorrow's round.
Good luck to everyone ?.


----------



## khuranabkk (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi can u share your contact details


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> That's fine dear,,,
> 
> What I am confused about is that have NSW is now accepting the EOI invitations as once on 19April2017 my occupation was removed from 190 as it was only in MLTSSL.
> 
> 233511 is not eligible to go for 190 as of 19April17...


It is eligible since July 1 2017 according to the new list.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261311 on 7th May 2017. 
I have received admit for post graduate studies, which commences in Jan next year. Should I try for student visa as it seems that invite might take long? If I apply with student visa with my EOI submitted, will it affect my student visa? 
Could you please advise options for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

murali.s said:


> Hi I got invite for 189 Subclass, this July 2017, Planning to do medicals before lodging visa. I created Immiaccount, and when submitting the Health Declaration for my daughter in the declaration section for the question Relationship to the client I have answered Daughter the correct answer should be Mother I realized this only after submitting how can I correct this now? I tried to delete the application but it says this will only remove the application but will not withdraw the application. Can I ignore the current submitted application and create a new one? Please help


Yes. If it is attached to your application, then submit a new one for you, your wife and your children again (using one single My Health Declaration application). And then use the new HAP IDs in the visa application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Iam a New joiner...
> Occupation code - 261311
> DOE - 24/07/2017
> 189 points - 70
> ...


Good luck mate. Hopefully you get your invite tomorrow.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261311 on 7th May 2017.
> I have received admit for post graduate studies, which commences in Jan next year. Should I try for student visa as it seems that invite might take long? If I apply with student visa with my EOI submitted, will it affect my student visa?
> ...


The latest visa usually cancels the preceding visa. So, if you can get your student visa before you apply for your 189 visa (to be on the safe side), then pursue for student visa.

But will you be given student visa 6 months before your course commences ? I have no experience regarding that matter.

And student visa nowadays is also taking almost 1.5 months I think.

You may have a chance for 189 invite within 1-2 months (assuming last years trend), so it's your decision what you want to do.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

1john1 said:


> DIBP has updated visa processing times.
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


This is huge news!
Folks on this forum are concerned with small tricks like - things to do for direct grant, doing medicals before lodging application etc.
But I am not sure, why people are not worried about this news!

I checked the google-cache of this webpage which showed earlier processing time.
The processing time for 189 -
*[Visa Type, Stream (if available), 75% of applications processed in, 90% of applications processed in]*
was ------- 189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	4 Months	7 Months
Now it is - 189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	8 Months	11 Months

This is bad news for many people! It will derail planning of many people!


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The latest visa usually cancels the preceding visa. So, if you can get your student visa before you apply for your 189 visa (to be on the safe side), then pursue for student visa.
> 
> But will you be given student visa 6 months before your course commences ? I have no experience regarding that matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. Will an active EOI have any effect on getting student visa? One agent informed me that they will not grant student visa if we are trying for PR. Could anyone validate this statement for me?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Will an active EOI have any effect on getting student visa? One agent informed me that they will not grant student visa if we are trying for PR. Could anyone validate this statement for me?


EOi is not a visa application and EOI is worthless in terms of anything but getting invite (if you get the meaning). You can create 1000 EOI and DIBP won't care. Till you lodge application by ImmiAccount, nothing happens. 

You should get a better agent.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone help me with query.
I done with my ACS without Australia experience but i am claiming 5points in EOI for the same as i missed to split out.But ACS has approved all the years of experience including Australia experience for the anezco code 261313.

Do DIBP accept this if i provide all my tax documents of australia as proof during Visa lodge?

My agent did this but when i see in ACS site,i saw we need split up.

CAn we convince CO for this 

My Anesco code is 261313 with 70pts .DOE 26th jun17 .ACS is gng to expire this month .I am at the edge

your inputs are very valuable as my agent not providing any info properly


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

dnalost said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261311 on 7th May 2017.
> I have received admit for post graduate studies, which commences in Jan next year. Should I try for a student visa as it seems that invite might take longer? If I apply for a student visa with my EOI submitted, will it affect my student visa?
> ...


Regarding the student admission:
If you got admitted to any postgrad course as an international student, and if thereafter you became a PR, your admission is canceled by default (in all the Universities I know). Hence, you will have to apply again as a resident. But once you have started your classes, it is up-to you to become a resident or not. 

Regarding the student visa:
You cannot apply for a student visa before 6 months, they will hold it. I got mine approved when there were exactly 4 months to go. and got it approved in 2 weeks or so.

Overlapping Visa:
Once you have either of the visas: Suppose that you receive the grant of the other visa, you will be forfeiting the first visa you had. 

So if you got a student visa in advance and thereafter you got the PR grant, it will be replaced with the PR. Thus, you will become a resident applicant (From the perspective of university)

Due to that, your admission will most likely be canceled, you can check this on the FAQ of most universities, it is clearly written so. If there are admission rounds still going on, then you may be able to get into the same course as a resident though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help me with query.
> I done with my ACS without Australia experience but i am claiming 5points in EOI for the same as i missed to split out.But ACS has approved all the years of experience including Australia experience for the anezco code 261313.
> 
> ...


The ACS rules are very clear that whenever there is a change in the country , role designation etc. You have to get yourself reassessed if you want to continue to claim points for the same.
If I understand correctly, the ACS assessment you did, did not split the dates country wise.
In my opinion it's a defective assessment, and liable for rejection by the department 

As you are having 70 points, you need not worry too much about the loss of time.
Withdraw the EOI, and get yourself reassessed again immediately splitting the job correctly as per ACS requirements and then relodge the EOI
Within a month you should have the invite 

There is an invitation Round today and most probably you should get the invite today.
So if you want to withdraw the EOI, do it ASAP
If I were in your shoes, I would not have taken the risk

Cheers


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> EOi is not a visa application and EOI is worthless in terms of anything but getting invite (if you get the meaning). You can create 1000 EOI and DIBP won't care. Till you lodge application by ImmiAccount, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You should get a better agent.




He is right if you mention it in your student visa application as student visa is granted in GTE basis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All

I applied for my EOI on 22/06/2017 under 224512- VALUER OCCUPATION

189- 60 points
190- Northern Territory - 65 points

I didnt receive invitation in 12tyh July round. Any ideas when i am likely to be invited under this occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Hello All
> 
> I applied for my EOI on 22/06/2017 under 224512- VALUER OCCUPATION
> 
> ...


Let the results for the round be declared 
It should be any day now

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Is the 189 invitation round today on 25th July or 26th July ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav181 said:


> Is the 189 invitation round today on 25th July or 26th July ?


25th July midnight 26th July morning

It will be at 7.30PM today IST
Cheers


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you mean i am likely to get it ASAP? as my occupation is not a PRO RATA OCCUPATION.

TA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Do you mean i am likely to get it ASAP? as my occupation is not a PRO RATA OCCUPATION.
> 
> TA


It was not a pro rata occupation last year, it is obviously this year

Let's see the quota allocated this year and why you did not get the invite in the 1st Round

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Congratulations . When did you do your EOI ? What was the wait time between EOI and Invite.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Did you get invite ?


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

It's been a while there are no updates on 'Skill select' website neither on ceilings nor on last round cut-off or any sort off...
Any idea when things move generally or this is how it works?


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> my_perham said:
> 
> 
> > Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications. Processing times include applications lodged online and by paper. Where available, you should lodge your application online as it helps streamline processing arrangements.
> ...


This is really a big point of worry. If suppose on an average we will get grant in 10 to 11 month then we will be hardly left with 1-2 month of IED or in some case it is below one month and in some rare cases it may happen we need to do medical and pcc again because it may expire by that time.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> I hope you are aware that there is an order of sending invites for 190 as well and there is a pool for 190 applicants as well. Its not that they wake up and decide out of order.
> 
> Now you can re-read what i wrote


He is correct, there is no invitation rounds for 190 visas. This thread is for people waiting for 189 invitations. The process for 190 invitations will depend on the state, and each state will handle it differently. There are several threads about 190 invitations so you may find it helpful to ask your question in one of those.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> He is correct, there is no invitation rounds for 190 visas. This thread is for people waiting for 189 invitations. The process for 190 invitations will depend on the state, and each state will handle it differently. There are several threads about 190 invitations so you may find it helpful to ask your question in one of those.


OK. So let me set this straight. The question was about a status message which appears for people who are eligible. The question is answered and the concerned person has got the answer. period.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It is eligible since July 1 2017 according to the new list.


Thnx zaback21,

Will you please send me any link to check what you are stating..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rpalni said:


> This is really a big point of worry. If suppose on an average we will get grant in 10 to 11 month then we will be hardly left with 1-2 month of IED or in some case it is below one month and in some rare cases it may happen we need to do medical and pcc again because it may expire by that time.


I would hope average would still be 3-6 months.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > This is really a big point of worry. If suppose on an average we will get grant in 10 to 11 month then we will be hardly left with 1-2 month of IED or in some case it is below one month and in some rare cases it may happen we need to do medical and pcc again because it may expire by that time.
> ...


Could you please check this link.


http://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Guys dont be negative 

Last month Processing time was 4-7 months

This months it has been 8-11 months

So why cant it be again 4-7 months in another 2 months

B Positive. Negativity spreads much faster among all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have been a silent reader till now... I have submitted my EOI (189) end of June with 65 points under category 261313.

I have a couple of questions:
1. Can anyone please let me know the possible timeline I would probably get my invite, seeing the current patern? (Primarily to plan my PCC as I had lived in the US as well).

2. I would like to add my wife's experience into this (she was a back office financial operations manager. Both ANZSCO Codes Financial Analyst (221111) and 132211 finance manager come close to her nature of work, but dont match exactly. Based on experience can anyone please suggest on how to decide on the code which can help me get additional 5 points?

Thanks in advance

Regards
Kaushik


----------



## pontiuspilate (Jul 25, 2017)

*hi*

ANZSCO:261312(70Pts) 

EOI: 16-Jun-2017

Any chance of invite next round me.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Friends 

A small Doubt

In April I did my medical on old passport which in June got cancelled and re-issued a nrw passport

My medicals bear old passport number whereas EOI is on ndw passport 

Do i need to fill any form like change in passport details or this form is only applicable when passport details are changed during ITA process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> 
> A small Doubt
> 
> ...


I guess it won't pose a big issue. In the Form 80,1221 they ask about OLD passports. SO you can mention that new passport was issued along with old passport details. Also there are plenty of sections to mention about additional information. This wont be an issue till Medical is Valid.
Keep the old passport intact with you.


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello,

I have a confusion, I had done my ACS back in June 2016 and got my experience verified after deduction of 2 years from my total experience which meant I require 3 more months to claim 10 points for 5 years of experience overseas which were completed by the end of September 2016.

The problem now is that the last company I was working for has been closed and I am forced to switch to a new position but I dont want to claim points (or verify my experience) for this current role as it is not going to effect the points score anyway. In this case, do i need to redo my ACS with the details of company being closed down along with other relevant documents?

All the documentation available suggest that there is no need for that but an expert advise here would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

second round today


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hashamahmad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a confusion, I had done my ACS back in June 2016 and got my experience verified after deduction of 2 years from my total experience which meant I require 3 more months to claim 10 points for 5 years of experience overseas which were completed by the end of September 2016.
> 
> ...


If you are not claiming points from the new employer than just mark that employment as _not related_ in your EOI. No need to go for re assessment.


----------



## glitch88 (Oct 31, 2016)

Which qualification did you choose in EOI for AQF Associate Degree with a Major in computing?

A diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia

or

An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

All the best for everyone who eagerly waiting for tonight's invitation.

my query: 
What if there were gaps of 2-3 weeks before each company joined?? Will it affect the overall experience? 

If skill select will automatically update the points, then what is the reference date for new DOE?

Thanks


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Friends 
Can you please details on how i can top up my forex card without valid Visa and ticket

I sent a mail to bookmyforex but they refused to top up.

They need ticket and valid Visa. I have AXIS BANK MULTIFOREX CARD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> Can you please details on how i can top up my forex card without valid Visa and ticket
> 
> I sent a mail to bookmyforex but they refused to top up.
> ...


Same issue. They are asking for VISA or booked tickets print.

WHo suggested for the travel card in this forum? May be they can reply how they resolved this issue. I just now got from phone with ICICI bank and they too asked for VISA/Tickets


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Regarding the student admission:
> If you got admitted to any postgrad course as an international student, and if thereafter you became a PR, your admission is canceled by default (in all the Universities I know). Hence, you will have to apply again as a resident. But once you have started your classes, it is up-to you to become a resident or not.
> 
> Regarding the student visa:
> ...


Thanks for your detailed reply.


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

I am also on the same boat. 70 Point, 261313, 10-June-2017. Hoping invite today. Friends am I hoping correct?


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Thanks Sultan for your reply.
> 
> I am little confused how we will get a rough idea if they will not declare in case of any medical condition?
> 
> Suppose if someone have some medical history and they are not disclosing result or their decision, then how the person will get idea?



Did you get the invite ? What are the chances for the second round happening tomorrow ?


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

rpalni said:


> I am also on the same boat. 70 Point, 261313, 10-June-2017. Hoping invite today. Friends am I hoping correct?


Hoping invite in today round. Lets see.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Good luck. Hope you get it today.


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent reader till now... I have submitted my EOI (189) end of June with 65 points under category 261313.
> 
> ...


I guess you will not be able to claim 5 points from your wife's experience as she has experience that is not related to your occupation, i.e 261313 (Software). As far as I know, 5 points for partner can be claimed only if the occupation of the primary applicant (in this case you) is the same as of partner (your wife). Other can help confirm.


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

rpalni said:


> Hoping invite in today round. Lets see.


Good luck bro..hope the good news land today at 7.30PM

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Hoping invite in today round. Lets see.




ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 26-June-2017, (+ve) result on 21-July-2017
PTE-A: PTE-A L81 , R83, S90, W83
EOI Lodged: 22-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received::fingerscrossed:
VISA Lodged::fingerscrossed:
Medicalone
PCCone
VISA Grant::fingerscrossed:

Do I stand any chance of getting an invite in this month's second round . I think it is happening tomorrow.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent reader till now... I have submitted my EOI (189) end of June with 65 points under category 261313.
> 
> ...


If you can get a positive assessment under 221111( Accountant General) then you can claim 5 points for spouse
Of course she has to meet other requirements also like English and age etc., but the main hurdle would be the positive skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 26-June-2017, (+ve) result on 21-July-2017
PTE-A: PTE-A L81 , R83, S90, W83
EOI Lodged: 22-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medicalone
PCCone
VISA Grant:

Do I stand any chance of getting an invite in this month's second round . I think it is happening tomorrow???


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Any response on this from senior members will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.





newbienz said:


> If you can get a positive assessment under 221111 then you can claim 5 points for spouse
> Of course she has to meet other requirements also like English and age etc., but the main hurdle would be the positive skills assessment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response. She has 7+ on IELTS and does qualify on the other requirements.

Question again: if I update the EOI now, say after my spouse's +ve assessment, would the EOI date change as the point is changing?

Thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Thanks for the response. She has 7+ on IELTS and does qualify on the other requirements.
> 
> Question again: if I update the EOI now, say after my spouse's +ve assessment, would the EOI date change as the point is changing?
> 
> Thanks...


Yes
Any change in points leads to resetting of the date of effect to the current date

Cheers


----------



## Maple12 (Jul 25, 2017)

ANZSCO code 254499 EOI submitted on 8/7/2017 with 60 pts for 189 and 65pts for 190. Any chance of getting invitation second round of july 26th?


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Thanks for the response. She has 7+ on IELTS and does qualify on the other requirements.
> 
> Question again: if I update the EOI now, say after my spouse's +ve assessment, would the EOI date change as the point is changing?
> 
> Thanks...



I think If there are changes to points then EOI date will change


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 26-June-2017, (+ve) result on 21-July-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A L81 , R83, S90, W83
> ...


You stand great chance. Start preparing your documents.:amen:


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> If you are not claiming points from the new employer than just mark that employment as _not related_ in your EOI. No need to go for re assessment.


What if i dont mention the current experience at all, I have updated the last experience end date already and have the application in queue. changing the details will force my application back in the long queue of 65 points holders.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maple12 said:


> ANZSCO code 254499 EOI submitted on 8/7/2017 with 60 pts for 189 and 65pts for 190. Any chance of getting invitation second round of july 26th?


Your occupation is not in a pro rata and technically you should have got the invite in the 1st Round itself
Maybe the quota for the occupation is very low
Let's wait for th quota to be released any day now and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a total of 70 marks as a Mechanical Engineer and my DOE is 1 June'17. Any guesses when my application would be converted?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hashamahmad said:


> What if i dont mention the current experience at all, I have updated the last experience end date already and have the application in queue. changing the details will force my application back in the long queue of 65 points holders.


It wont change the date. Until and unless your points change, date of effect remains the same for all other changes. So update your EOI and mark it as not relevant, wont change the points against your employment. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Interesting thing on 12th July invitation round is

On my immitracker there are only 50 plus name who habe actually updated there invitation which means only 5 percent Data is available for 12th July

All who updated are 70 plus

Maximum occupations are IT related or pro rata occupation 

Question is....
which Other occupation got ITA 
last time....

Was there any 60/65 scorer?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> I guess you will not be able to claim 5 points from your wife's experience as she has experience that is not related to your occupation, i.e 261313 (Software). As far as I know, 5 points for partner can be claimed only if the occupation of the primary applicant (in this case you) is the same as of partner (your wife). Other can help confirm.


Its not mandatory that occupation should br same, rather both the occupations should belong to same occupation list. (SOL)

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> Any change in points leads to resetting of the date of effect to the current date
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, any idea of the wait time for EOI submitted in June with 65 points? how soon should I prepare to submit for my PCC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Thanks, any idea of the wait time for EOI submitted in June with 65 points? how soon should I prepare to submit for my PCC?


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Thanks, any idea of the wait time for EOI submitted in June with 65 points? how soon should I prepare to submit for my PCC?


I think EOI in June with 65 points will take at least few months depending on your occupation & occupation ceilings. Nevertheless considering the estimated processing times of 8-11 months for Visa , its too early to go for PCC. You will end up having a very short window of IED if Visa is granted.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a total of 70 marks as a Mechanical Engineer and my DOE is 1 June'17. Any guesses when my application would be converted?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Same here with DOE 1/07/2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello Seniors,

70 Point, 261313, 10-June-2017. What are my chances for today round?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear Experts


I have just checked my point break in the EOI and came across a horrific thing:

earlier my DOE was 07/03/17 for 189 and 05/03/17 for 190

but today I checked it and it was showing as 19/03/17 for both the sub classes.

dont't know what is happening????

any comments/suggestions about this change.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> 
> I have just checked my point break in the EOI and came across a horrific thing:
> ...


I think during the recent update, it must have happened due to a computer glitch 

If you have any evidence, you can write to them attaching the same

I am sure they will correct it

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> 70 Point, 261313, 10-June-2017. What are my chances for today round?


You may get lucky...the last 2613 DOE was 26 April with 70 points... so yeah be hopeful. 

See the below link 
http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-july-12th-2017/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> 70 Point, 261313, 10-June-2017. What are my chances for today round?


50/50

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> 
> I have just checked my point break in the EOI and came across a horrific thing:
> ...


Was 19 March your birthday by any chance.

If yes then it was a known error ... nothing to worry about as it has no impact unless change in points also happened.

If no change in points then this change in DOE is harmless.

I have had the same issue 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think during the recent update, it must have happened due to a computer glitch
> 
> If you have any evidence, you can write to them attaching the same
> 
> ...


plz pass email ids for the same if any....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Was 19 March your birthday by any chance.
> 
> If yes then it was a known error ... nothing to worry about as it has no impact unless change in points also happened.
> 
> ...


It's not harmless for 189
He can go back by a round in 189 in a fortnight
In 190 it's harmless 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's not harmless for 189
> He can go back by a round in 189 in a fortnight
> In 190 it's harmless
> 
> Cheers


U mean its harmful for 189 ?.. i felt that by your second statement. 

Reiterating its a system issue...the DOE doesn't really change.. it appears so on the points breakdown.. the EOI dashboard has the correct same old DOE...its a known issue for long.

This is if there was no change in points.

I have been through this. My DOE was 29th June.

My birthday was on 14th July. Now the points breakdown says the DOE is 14th July.

Whereas the dashboard says its 29th June.

I have checked with few more July birthday applicants, same story everywhere.

Mind you my age bracket is still the same, no change in points. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's not harmless for 189
> He can go back by a round in 189 in a fortnight
> In 190 it's harmless
> 
> Cheers


then how have you got it corrected


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a total of 70 marks as a Mechanical Engineer and my DOE is 1 June'17. Any guesses when my application would be converted?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi! You should have had your invite last July 12 because for this occupation, last invited minimum point was 70 and DOE is June 1 as well.

BTW, I am also a Mech Engineer with 70points, DOE is July 20, so I will also be waiting for an invite an a few hours. God willing!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> then how have you got it corrected



Is your DOE changed w/o any change in the points?. System automatically changes the DOE if your points are changed.

In Skillselect check the "View Points BreakDown" pdf and look for the dates "EOI Initially Submitted On"/"EOI Last Submitted On"/"Date of Effect*.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> U mean its harmful for 189 ?.. i felt that by your second statement.
> 
> Reiterating its a system issue...the DOE doesn't really change.. it appears so on the points breakdown.. the EOI dashboard has the correct same old DOE...its a known issue for long.
> 
> ...



At that time have you experienced the change in your EOI also

As my EOI status for 190 (befor 21st july 2017) is :

The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to client's claim: 
client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass.


But Now It shows (as on 24/07/2017):

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client claims equals to 70 points.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Is your DOE changed w/o any change in the points?. System automatically changes the DOE if your points are changed.
> 
> In Skillselect check the "View Points BreakDown" pdf and look for the dates "EOI Initially Submitted On"/"EOI Last Submitted On"/"Date of Effect*.


No EOI last submitted and updated dates are as same as earlier they were.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> U mean its harmful for 189 ?.. i felt that by your second statement.
> 
> Reiterating its a system issue...the DOE doesn't really change.. it appears so on the points breakdown.. the EOI dashboard has the correct same old DOE...its a known issue for long.
> 
> ...


It's harmful for 189 
That's what I said
If the date of effect changes from 7th March to 19th March, that's practically a fortnight

As such if the cutoff in any invitation Round is anywhere between 8th March and 18th March he will miss the invite which he would have got if his date of effect was 7th March

As long as the correct date of effect is being shown as 7th March on the dashboard, then it's harmless, but I don't think that's the case

Let's the member recheck his dashboard and confirm 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's harmful for 189
> That's what I said
> If the date of effect changes from 7th March to 19th March, that's practically a fortnight
> 
> ...


If the DOE has changed for valid reasons then yes its a no brainer that it is a concern. Ideally valid reason would be change in points. 

In my case it was a known issue and therefore shared my experience.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple12 (Jul 25, 2017)

What does quota mean? And does invitation comes on same day as invitation round? ANZSCO 254499 EOI submitted on 8/7/2017 with 60pts for 189 and 65pts for 190


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thnx zaback21,
> 
> Will you please send me any link to check what you are stating..


Just check out the new list https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

I assume you already looked at it.


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


261313...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

what chances do i have for an invite today
did not get any invitation on 12th

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Thanks, any idea of the wait time for EOI submitted in June with 65 points? how soon should I prepare to submit for my PCC?


You will have to wait another 3/4 months

PCC in India doesn't take much time, unless you have to take other countries also

Let the results for a couple of rounds be published and then only apply for the PCC

Cheers


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I think EOI in June with 65 points will take at least few months depending on your occupation & occupation ceilings. Nevertheless considering the estimated processing times of 8-11 months for Visa , its too early to go for PCC. You will end up having a very short window of IED if Visa is granted.


Thanks for the details... I am submitting with 261313... Think we are almost on the same boat, June 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

glitch88 said:


> Which qualification did you choose in EOI for AQF Associate Degree with a Major in computing?
> 
> A diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia
> 
> ...


Isn't AQF Associate degree not given as an option in EOI ?


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will have to wait another 3/4 months
> 
> PCC in India doesn't take much time, unless you have to take other countries also
> 
> ...


Thanks, I would have to take a US PCC as well. Would you recommend to initiate this post invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Thanks, I would have to take a US PCC as well. Would you recommend to initiate this post invite?


US PCC is quite complicated and time consuming 
You may have to take state as well as Federal depending on your stay 

Please post a separate query on the forum to get the advise on the process and time taken as I have no idea about it

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> I guess you will not be able to claim 5 points from your wife's experience as she has experience that is not related to your occupation, i.e 261313 (Software). As far as I know, 5 points for partner can be claimed only if the occupation of the primary applicant (in this case you) is the same as of partner (your wife). Other can help confirm.


It is wrong.

It has to be from the same list (MLTSSL or STSOL), not same occupation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> 
> I have just checked my point break in the EOI and came across a horrific thing:
> ...


Whatever is on the dashboard is the correct one. It is an issue (if one would like to call it) when shown in points breakdown. Every year on birthday, DIBP checks the points and shows DOE on Birthday, but the dashboard is the correct one.

As Rahul says, it not only happened to him, but mctowel, Kunwar, and others I can't remember, etc happened to them too. It's not a big issue as Dashboard DOE is the only thing that matters.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking at everybody preparing for PCC and medicals, I went to look up for info. Just bit confused on the medicals, there are 2 options 1: either apply medicals few weeks before lodging visa or 2: after visa lodge when CO requests. they have specifically asked not to initiate medicals after submitting visa without CO requesting. I am hopeful that invite will be in tonight and I have not yet taken medicals. So have I missed the bus for direct grant now? 

I am planning to take Indian PCC sometime this week and apply for Singapore PCC once I have the acknowledgement of visa application. With new updated visa processing timeline, does this sound too early and that I should wait till CO asks for?

Ana


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Any idea how long australia pcc will take?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Gopsat said:


> Any idea how long australia pcc will take?



Offshore- 10-20days (Online app)


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Did you get invite ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Looking at everybody preparing for PCC and medicals, I went to look up for info. Just bit confused on the medicals, there are 2 options 1: either apply medicals few weeks before lodging visa or 2: after visa lodge when CO requests. they have specifically asked not to initiate medicals after submitting visa without CO requesting. I am hopeful that invite will be in tonight and I have not yet taken medicals. So have I missed the bus for direct grant now?
> 
> I am planning to take Indian PCC sometime this week and apply for Singapore PCC once I have the acknowledgement of visa application. With new updated visa processing timeline, does this sound too early and that I should wait till CO asks for?
> 
> Ana


No, not yet. You can do Medical as long as you don't lodge the application (you have 60 days). So, you can get the invite, just don't start the application till you have your Hap ID and Medical done. Also, it is the best time to do it as then you will have everything close to invite date and not worry too much about IED either.

The best time to get everything theoretically is on the day of the invite.


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Its not mandatory that occupation should br same, rather both the occupations should belong to same occupation list. (SOL)
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Ghosh..my agent told me that I cannot claim 5 points since my occupation does not match my spouse's occupation. Is there a reference you can provide me, so I can forward it to the agent, and I can claim 5 points


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It is wrong.
> 
> It has to be from the same list (MLTSSL or STSOL), not same occupation.


Hi,

Does that mean me being on MLTSSL and my spouse being on STSOL would also be accepted? 132211 is not accepted under 189 by itself, but mine (261313) is under MLTSSL and my spouse would be (132211) under STSOL. In this case would it still be accepted for me to claim the additional 5 points?

Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> Ghosh..my agent told me that I cannot claim 5 points since my occupation does not match my spouse's occupation. Is there a reference you can provide me, so I can forward it to the agent, and I can claim 5 points


Here's the reference: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream



> *Partner skills*
> 
> You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
> is under 50 years of age
> ...


Everything is given on the DIBP site.

I also suggest you get another agent cos an agent who doesn't even know this basic thing, you better not proceed your application with him/her any further. This is a school boy mistake.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does that mean me being on MLTSSL and my spouse being on STSOL would also be accepted? 132211 is not accepted under 189 by itself, but mine (261313) is under MLTSSL and my spouse would be (132211) under STSOL. In this case would it still be accepted for me to claim the additional 5 points?
> 
> Thanks.


MLTSSL cover both 189 and 190 (except some).

STSOL covers 190.

So, the only thing common between you guys is 190.

Hence, you can claim 5 spouse points in 190 but not 189.


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> MLTSSL cover both 189 and 190 (except some).
> 
> STSOL covers 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*HAP ID and EOI*

Hello Members,
For Skill Select (EOI),we need to create an account and for ImmiAccount we need to create another. We generate HAP ID using ImmiAccount.

If we generate HAP ID before the invite, how do we link both the accounts Skill Select (EOI) and ImmiAccount.

Please do let me know. Can't we create HAP ID once we get the invitation? I just tried to generate HAP ID, I have filled some details, in the last page we have Submit application. Is this when HAP ID generates?


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> MLTSSL cover both 189 and 190 (except some).
> 
> STSOL covers 190.
> 
> ...


My case is the same. My wife's occupation in on MLTSSL-261313 (Software) and my occupation is in STSOL - 131112 (Sales & Marketing Manager***)

Therefore there is no way I can claim 5 additional points in 189.

However for 190, I could claim 10 additional points right? 5 for state sponsorship and 5 for spouse points


----------



## thulili (May 10, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Any idea how long australia pcc will take?


Pls check the information you need here: afpcheck.com

It takes 15-20 business days


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hello Members,
> For Skill Select (EOI),we need to create an account and for ImmiAccount we need to create another. We generate HAP ID using ImmiAccount.
> 
> If we generate HAP ID before the invite, how do we link both the accounts Skill Select (EOI) and ImmiAccount.
> ...


When you get the invite, you click Apply Visa button in EOI and it takes you to an ImmiAccount login page. That's when you connect the two.

You can create HAP ID even after getting invite as long as you don't click Apply Visa button and starts visa lodgement. So, get your HAP ID and Medical and PCC and others ready, then starts the Visa lodgement for Complete Application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> My case is the same. My wife's occupation in on MLTSSL-261313 (Software) and my occupation is in STSOL - 131112 (Sales & Marketing Manager***)
> 
> Therefore there is no way I can claim 5 additional points in 189.
> 
> However for 190, I could claim 10 additional points right? 5 for state sponsorship and 5 for spouse points


Yes, that's right. The difference between your 189 and 190 points will be 10.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi,

My friend has submitted his EOI (189 & 190)under 261111 (ICT BA)while he wants to claim partner's 5 points as well but his wife's ACS evaluation is under 263111(computer networks), so if her ACS comes positive then will he be able to cliam 5 points under both 189 and 190 ,as ANZOcodes are different?


----------



## pnigam26 (Nov 15, 2016)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Looking at everybody preparing for PCC and medicals, I went to look up for info. Just bit confused on the medicals, there are 2 options 1: either apply medicals few weeks before lodging visa or 2: after visa lodge when CO requests. they have specifically asked not to initiate medicals after submitting visa without CO requesting. I am hopeful that invite will be in tonight and I have not yet taken medicals. So have I missed the bus for direct grant now?
> 
> I am planning to take Indian PCC sometime this week and apply for Singapore PCC once I have the acknowledgement of visa application. With new updated visa processing timeline, does this sound too early and that I should wait till CO asks for?
> 
> Ana


I would suggest go for medicals and pcc. This will help you getting Direct Grant (i.e., decision ready application).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Any idea how long australia pcc will take?





thulili said:


> Pls check the information you need here: afpcheck.com
> 
> It takes 15-20 business days


I have never even seen that link before you posted here. And it says it costs AUD 98 when the official AFP site says it costs AUD 42.

Here's the oficial link and I suggest you apply to AFP directly than through other company and pay twice as much.

DIBP site links to this : Character and police certificate requirements

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, that's right. The difference between your 189 and 190 points will be 10.


Thanks. You have been quite helpful. My final questions -

The requirements are for 5 spouse points are - 

1. Age - below 45
2. PTE - 50 in all
3. Skill Assessment - AIM for 131112
4. Work Experience - what is the number of years required here? I could not find it in the link you sent me


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has submitted his EOI (189 & 190)under 261111 (ICT BA)while he wants to claim partner's 5 points as well but his wife's ACS evaluation is under 263111(computer networks), so if her ACS comes positive then will he be able to cliam 5 points under both 189 and 190 ,as ANZOcodes are different?


Same list not same occupation. 

Hence, he can plaim 5 points in both 189 and 190. And his wife can submit her own EOI claiming 5 points from her husband and she may have better chance since 2631 cut-off points was 65 and 2611 is going very slow and cut-off is at almost 70.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> Thanks. You have been quite helpful. My final questions -
> 
> The requirements are for 5 spouse points are -
> 
> ...


Your wife only requires skills assessment not work experience or education.

As long as she can get the occupation code 131112 in the assessment letter, you can claim 5 points.

Hence, 4 is not required and you won't find it either, cos it doesn't exist.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hello Members,
> For Skill Select (EOI),we need to create an account and for ImmiAccount we need to create another. We generate HAP ID using ImmiAccount.
> 
> If we generate HAP ID before the invite, how do we link both the accounts Skill Select (EOI) and ImmiAccount.
> ...


You have to submit the application, once done navigate to individual members if they are more than 1 and arrange for medical examination which will generate the HAP id.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

skill select 4 more hours to go


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your wife only requires skills assessment not work experience or education.
> 
> As long as she can get the occupation code 131112 in the assessment letter, you can claim 5 points.
> 
> Hence, 4 is not required and you won't find it either, cos it doesn't exist.


Thanks. You all just helped me secure (not yet) 5 points additional through 190. Had I believed my agent, this would have been in the dark


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Same list not same occupation.
> 
> Hence, he can plaim 5 points in both 189 and 190. And his wife can submit her own EOI claiming 5 points from her husband and she may have better chance since 2631 cut-off points was 65 and 2611 is going very slow and cut-off is at almost 70.


So for spouse point claiming in general do not need experience letters but only PTE and assessment ?
Iam in 65 pointers queue for 2611 for sometime now and if I need to claim spouse points for me to get to 70, what is needed ? She is major in physics and worked as software tester for few years (till 2010).

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

few hours left... good luck guys.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Australia PCC is done within a day, however it takes around a weeks's time for the letter to arrive in your mailbox.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Same issue. They are asking for VISA or booked tickets print.
> 
> WHo suggested for the travel card in this forum? May be they can reply how they resolved this issue. I just now got from phone with ICICI bank and they too asked for VISA/Tickets


Hi Sharma,

As you are from Hyderabad, I too checked with ICICI bank, and they give forex card loaded with only Australian dollars at JNTU branch.
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> So for spouse point claiming in general do not need experience letters but only PTE and assessment ?
> Iam in 65 pointers queue for 2611 for sometime now and if I need to claim spouse points for me to get to 70, what is needed ? She is major in physics and worked as software tester for few years (till 2010).
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


She needs to chose an occupation from the MLTSSL list and get assessed if she wants to claim 5 points in 189. I don't know which occupation relates closely to her major in physics or software tester. Software Tester is in STSOL but that won't get you 5 points for 189 only in 190.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

I too have the same question on claiming partner points. My Wife has studied mechanical engineering and worked as a Software Tester. She has only 3.5 years of experience ( if she would have worked for more than 6 years I definitely have gone for RPL and ACS assessment) to claim points. She already has 6+ band in IELTS.

What is the possibility of claiming her points? Earlier, I thought about leaving spouse points, but looking into the trends I am rethinking about claiming spouse points.

Somebody, please help me on this?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kriadhra said:


> I too have the same question on claiming partner points. My Wife has studied mechanical engineering and worked as a Software Tester. She has only 3.5 years of experience ( if she would have worked for more than 6 years I definitely have gone for RPL and ACS assessment) to claim points. She already has 6+ band in IELTS.
> 
> What is the possibility of claiming her points? Earlier, I thought about leaving spouse points, but looking into the trends I am rethinking about claiming spouse points.
> 
> Somebody, please help me on this?


If she is trying to get assessed under Software Tester 261314, then it won't help you in 189 but only in 190.

I will suggest try get any of the ICT Occupations in MLTSSL or just get Mechanical Engg assessed by Engineers Australia for 5 spouse points in 189.

Or just wait. 65 points in 2613 will get invite this year most likely, when is the question.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kriadhra said:


> I too have the same question on claiming partner points. My Wife has studied mechanical engineering and worked as a Software Tester. She has only 3.5 years of experience ( if she would have worked for more than 6 years I definitely have gone for RPL and ACS assessment) to claim points. She already has 6+ band in IELTS.
> 
> What is the possibility of claiming her points? Earlier, I thought about leaving spouse points, but looking into the trends I am rethinking about claiming spouse points.
> 
> Somebody, please help me on this?


Can she get assessed as mechanical engineering? is mechanical engineering on the same SOL as you your occupation? Then yes.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Can she get assessed as mechanical engineering? is mechanical engineering on the same SOL as you your occupation? Then yes.


to get assessed as a mechanical engineer doesn't she need an experience in a mechanical stream? #BasicDoubt


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kriadhra said:


> to get assessed as a mechanical engineer doesn't she need an experience in a mechanical stream? #BasicDoubt


You need to refer to assessing body, as far as i know for engineers it maybe different as some will not required experience but education only.


----------



## coolgauravmonster (Jul 12, 2017)

Can anybody let me know , how many days PCC for germany will take ?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, not yet. You can do Medical as long as you don't lodge the application (you have 60 days). So, you can get the invite, just don't start the application till you have your Hap ID and Medical done. Also, it is the best time to do it as then you will have everything close to invite date and not worry too much about IED either.
> 
> The best time to get everything theoretically is on the day of the invite.


Thanks. This sounds good for Medicals and Indian PCC. But here is my problem, I cannot apply for Singapore CoC until I have the Visa application acknowledgement since it has to contain my spouse name as well. Invite will not contain the spouse name so I cannot initiate with the invite. How do I go about ? Chicken and Egg problem eh?

Ana


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

coolgauravmonster said:


> Can anybody let me know , how many days PCC for germany will take ?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


while in Deutschland it takes 2 weeks. Outside of Germany 2 weeks + postage.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Fingers crossed

anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
65 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi submiytted vsc189 65 points. 7 june 2017


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

At what Australian time on 26 July does the invitation round take place ?


----------



## Ronakdabhi (Jul 1, 2017)

nanho said:


> At what Australian time on 26 July does the invitation round take place ?




It'll start in 1 hour 28 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

All the best guys. one more hour to go. 

Cheers


----------



## Manjit0279 (Jul 6, 2017)

I just submitted my EOI today for wall and floor tiler 333411 with 60 points for 189. Is it possible to be invited for the next round 26 july invitations. Thanks


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Thank you so much.
Before or After Invitation, we must create an ImmiAccount and while applying for VISA, you have to connect both. Correct? So generation of HAP ID must be before clicking on apply VISA, isn't it in both cases.


zaback21 said:


> When you get the invite, you click Apply Visa button in EOI and it takes you to an ImmiAccount login page. That's when you connect the two.
> 
> You can create HAP ID even after getting invite as long as you don't click Apply Visa button and starts visa lodgement. So, get your HAP ID and Medical and PCC and others ready, then starts the Visa lodgement for Complete Application.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Good luck to all waiting for invite.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Don't expect too much from tonight Invitation round. The Pro Rata occupations have 3 months of backlog so all invitations there could be 5 or 10 points higher than usual. also, I reckon it is bad news for all the other occupations
> 
> ...


OK - here we go again.

A bit of a guessing game but I think the non pro rata invites got down to 75 points at 12th July but no 70 pointers were invited. I think I underestimated the number of Pro rata invites for the last round - I thought about 635 but I think it was nearer 900 plus so maybe only about 70 invites went to the non-pro rata occupations - so will be the same for tonight.

So now there would be about 1000 X 60 pointers and 500 X 65 point EOIs and 125 X 70 pointers in the system for non-pro rata occupations since 21st June and maybe about 40 of the 70 available invites will get to the 70 pointers. So this should move the date of effect for 70 point invitations about 10 days along to early July 2017 - not great and there is going to be a huge bottleneck until the 1000 limit on 189 invites each round is greatly increased.

Mechanical Engineers should get down to the 65 pointers in tonight's round and are the only occupation close to being back on track and I even hold some hope out for 60 pointers to get invited again for that occupation after a few more invites - last 60 point Mechanical Engineer was invited back in October 2016 - Other pro-rata occupations are still likely to be 5 or 10 points higher than they were back in March 2017.

Electronics engineers and Engineering Technologists should be getting well into the 70 point backlog. Accountants will take a long time to get back to inviting 70 pointers and will be at 75 points for a long time I reckon. Developer Programmers should get most of the 70 pointers invited tonight. ICT Business Analyst should get close to clearing all their 75 pointers. As for Auditors, I am not sure if any were invited - so maybe a double round for them and it may start getting into the 75 pointers. Not sure about Computer Network systems as I only saw 1 invite at 80 points.

Anyway, this is all guesswork, trying to read between invisible lines - very hard to predict without any results published.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - here we go again.
> 
> A bit of a guessing game but I think the non pro rata invites got down to 75 points at 12th July but no 70 pointers were invited. I think I underestimated the number of Pro rata invites for the last round - I thought about 635 but I think it was nearer 900 plus so maybe only about 70 invites went to the non-pro rata occupations - so will be the same for tonight.
> 
> ...


What about telecom engineers, 2633?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Manjit0279 said:


> I just submitted my EOI today for wall and floor tiler 333411 with 60 points for 189. Is it possible to be invited for the next round 26 july invitations. Thanks


Hi

I think non-pro rata occupations like yours are being starved of invites with possibly over 900 of the available invites going to pro rata occupations. So I think only those EOIs at 70 points lodged between 21st June 2017 and very early July 2017 will get invited. I am hopeful that the August rounds will be doubled to 2000 each round - this will get back into the 60 pointers lodged in late June so it will easily be September or October before you get invited even with increased numbers for August onwards 

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> What about telecom engineers, 2633?


Assuming they are not pro-rata, they will probably be at 70 points tonight and only for those lodged in late June 2017. Did any get invited for 12th July ?

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I think non-pro rata occupations like yours are being starved of invites with possibly over 900 of the available invites going to pro rata occupations. So I think only those EOIs at 70 points lodged between 21st June 2017 and very early July 2017 will get invited. I am hopeful that the August rounds will be doubled to 2000 each round - this will get back into the 60 pointers lodged in late June so it will easily be September or October before you get invited even with increased numbers for August onwards
> 
> ...


This is my signature

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Guys how do we know if we got the invite ? will there be an email ? Sorry for asking such a dumb question


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Assuming they are not pro-rata, they will probably be at 70 points tonight and only for those lodged in late June 2017. Did any get invited for 12th July ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Only one with 70 points.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Guys how do we know if we got the invite ? will there be an email ? Sorry for asking such a dumb question


First your profile get updated you will get an option to lodge visa. After few minutes or by half an hour you will get the mail


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> This is my signature
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...




That's not a signature. It is a post.

Signature you can add by going into your profile.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*PCC in India*

One more question, regarding PCC. In India, we need to collect it from Passport Office once it is ready. The question is, which date PCC will have. The date police verification done, or the date Passport office receives the report or the date when we collect it from Passport office.

And Do we have time to collect the PCC from Passport office or you must go on the same day they ask us to come and collect and do we need to be there or anyone could go and collect. Please do respond . Thank you!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> This is my signature
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Your occupation closed off earlier than 21st June so there will be some 70 point EOIs lodged before 21st June - they will be first 70 pointers invited if it is still a non-pro-rata occupation - are you on 70 points ?

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> That's not a signature. It is a post.
> 
> Signature you can add by going into your profile.


Lol, I know that.
In previous posts I did not include that intentionally


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Your occupation closed off earlier than 21st June so there will be some 70 point EOIs lodged before 21st June - they will be first 70 pointers invited if it is still a non-pro-rata occupation - are you on 70 points ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


60 points


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> 60 points


I think you could be In 2nd round of August if it is increased to 2000 per round for August and assuming you put your EOI on system before 21st June 2017 ?

tony Coates


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think you could be In 2nd round of August if it is increased to 2000 per round for August and assuming you put your EOI on system before 21st June 2017 ?
> 
> tony Coates


18th may


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 26-June-2017, (+ve) result on 21-July-2017
PTE-A: (Ist Attempt): 83, R81, S90, W83
EOI Lodged: 22-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medicalone
PCCone
VISA Grant:

Guys Do I stand any chance to get an invite in this round ???


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Profile will be updated first or email first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Lol, I know that.
> In previous posts I did not include that intentionally


Don't have to include it if you add it as a 'signature' here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

There is no need to go the very same day. I was given the PCC instantaneously and my wife had the police verification the next day. Once completed(Saturday), we received an SMS that she verification was positive and we can collect in on Monday. We could not visit the PSK due to our work schedules and visited a week later. She was given a PCC in less than 10 mins, including the waiting time to get a token!


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I think you could be In 2nd round of August if it is increased to 2000 per round for August and assuming you put your EOI on system before 21st June 2017 ?
> 
> tony Coates



You are misunderstanding the purpose of prorated codes.

Their number will not cross 1000 invites in a round whatever it is. So if there's 2000 invite round, most of the non-prorata codes will get cleared very fast after the first 600-900 invites go to prorated ones..


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Don't have to include it if you add it as a 'signature' here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


OK Sir, as you say.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> One more question, regarding PCC. In India, we need to collect it from Passport Office once it is ready. The question is, which date PCC will have. The date police verification done, or the date Passport office receives the report or the date when we collect it from Passport office.
> 
> And Do we have time to collect the PCC from Passport office or you must go on the same day they ask us to come and collect and do we need to be there or anyone could go and collect. Please do respond . Thank you!


There is no need to go the very same day. I was given the PCC instantaneously and my wife had the police verification the next day. Once completed(Saturday), we received an SMS that she verification was positive and we can collect in on Monday. We could not visit the PSK due to our work schedules and visited a week later. She was given a PCC in less than 10 mins, including the waiting time to get a token!


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - here we go again.
> 
> A bit of a guessing game but I think the non pro rata invites got down to 75 points at 12th July but no 70 pointers were invited. I think I underestimated the number of Pro rata invites for the last round - I thought about 635 but I think it was nearer 900 plus so maybe only about 70 invites went to the non-pro rata occupations - so will be the same for tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for your insights. I really hope I get invited this roound.

Mechanical Engineer - (189) 70 points.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Your occupation closed off earlier than 21st June so there will be some 70 point EOIs lodged before 21st June - they will be first 70 pointers invited if it is still a non-pro-rata occupation - are you on 70 points ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


What are my chances for 65 points
ANZSCO 263312
EOI DATE 7 JUNE 2017

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 26-June-2017, (+ve) result on 21-July-2017
> PTE-A: (Ist Attempt): 83, R81, S90, W83
> ...


Definitely you will receive it in this round!


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - here we go again.
> 
> A bit of a guessing game but I think the non pro rata invites got down to 75 points at 12th July but no 70 pointers were invited. I think I underestimated the number of Pro rata invites for the last round - I thought about 635 but I think it was nearer 900 plus so maybe only about 70 invites went to the non-pro rata occupations - so will be the same for tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for your insights. I really hope I get invited this round.
I am a Mechanical Engineer with 70 points.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Your occupation closed off earlier than 21st June so there will be some 70 point EOIs lodged before 21st June - they will be first 70 pointers invited if it is still a non-pro-rata occupation - are you on 70 points ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


What are my chances for 65 points
ANZSCO 263312
EOI DATE 7 JUNE 2017

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Profile should be updated first followed by email


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello everyone - I joined the forum today. 

Business Analyst (189) 
PTE (S/R/L/W) - 90/90/90/90
Points - 75 points 
EOI - 15-6-2017

Wishing everyone all the best and looking forward to the invite today!


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Profile should be updated first followed by email


All the best mate.....less than 20mins to go....


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

invitation near


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

What are the chances for telecom enginner with 65 points

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 26-June-2017, (+ve) result on 21-July-2017
> PTE-A: (Ist Attempt): 83, R81, S90, W83
> ...


Very good chance, I think they will get well into the 70 pointers for your occupation in a few minutes

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

2 min to go. Best of luck guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Thank you so much.
> Before or After Invitation, we must create an ImmiAccount and while applying for VISA, you have to connect both. Correct? So generation of HAP ID must be before clicking on apply VISA, isn't it in both cases.


Yes, generate HAP ID in ImmiAccount, then click Apply Visa button.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Who ever got invite please give us update as soon as possible


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> You are misunderstanding the purpose of prorated codes.
> 
> Their number will not cross 1000 invites in a round whatever it is. So if there's 2000 invite round, most of the non-prorata codes will get cleared very fast after the first 600-900 invites go to prorated ones..


That's right, increases over 1000 help non-pro rata occupations - for Telecomm Engineer it hit the ceiling early last year and may or may not be pro-rata this year - so it is hard to predict

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

all the best!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone got?


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

anyone received invite?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Who got an invitation?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

How do we get invites? In email or in Skillselect login?
What are the chances for me to get invited today?


__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

EOI Lodged: 13-July-2017, 189 (70 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical: Done
PCC: Done
VISA Grant:


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

All the best for 70+ pointers, since I believe 65 pointers got no chance this round


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> What are my chances for 65 points
> ANZSCO 263312
> EOI DATE 7 JUNE 2017
> 
> ...


Hard to predict as we don't know if your occupation is pro-rata - either way I think a 65 point invitation may be possible as it will be close to see if the non-pro rata make it to 65 points - I think it may not happen until August

Regards

Tony


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> How do we get invites? In email or in Skillselect login?
> What are the chances for me to get invited today?
> 
> 
> ...


If you can, then login now.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

231311 Analyst programmer......80 points....no invite 

I am able to login to EOI....status still says "Submitted"


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

It's very quiet...


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Invited


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 75 May 2 2017 invited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

american_desi said:


> 231311 Analyst programmer......80 points....no invite
> 
> I am able to login to EOI....status still says "Submitted"


very odd.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

american_desi said:


> 231311 Analyst programmer......80 points....no invite
> 
> I am able to login to EOI....status still says "Submitted"


wow.. that means no invite for 2613...

Please check back in 5 mins..


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Invited !!!


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Invited




What code? Points? And date of expression of interest?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

american_desi said:


> 231311 Analyst programmer......80 points....no invite
> 
> I am able to login to EOI....status still says "Submitted"


I spoke too soon! Hit refresh now....status changed to "Invited" I am seeing the "Apply visa" button 

Anxiousness deepens now!


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

No invite 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

I think there could be a few 489 family invites for Mechanical Engineer and software engineer as the 1000 will fill up before their quota is reached and this will flow over into the 489 family sponsored - unusual for Pro Rata occupations to get 489 family invites

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Got the Invite
261313


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 75 May 16 2017 invited


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> Invited


Congrats..all the best..By the way what is your point and anezco code


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Invited


Congrats. Your category, DOE and Points?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

any telecom enginneer got invite?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Invited


Congrats!

Could u also share your point details, it will be helpful for everyone.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 75 May 25 2017 invited


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> wow.. that means no invite for 2613...
> 
> Please check back in 5 mins..


It was updated a few mins late.....i did get Invitation


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*

Okay. I have not received any email yet. However, on skill-select i am invited. 

Doe: 30/05/2017
261313 70

Good luck yall


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Invited !!!


Congratz... Anzsco?


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Invited !!


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Congrats Newbienz


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Congrats!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Congrats mate !


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Invited !!!


code?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Points and doe date 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleycrestfall (Jul 12, 2017)

got it!!! 261313 70 pts DOE 6 may 17


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 75 May 25 2017 invited




Congrats. All the best


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

All - I just got the invite! Looks like registering on the forum proved lucky. So backlogs for 75 until June 15 have been cleared. I wish everyone all the very best! Looking forward to reading more updates of invites today!


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

I've got the invite as well. 

261111
Points - 75 (Age 30, Ielts - 20, Edu - 15, Exp - 10)


----------



## vivekkallath (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh I got it... cheers


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

June 6 2613 70 invited


----------



## nvnit (Jul 11, 2017)

Invited !!

Points- 70
DOE- 19/05/2017
26313


----------



## ubabhserus (Jul 19, 2017)

*189 Waiting for Invitation*

I initially submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2017. After May 2017 5 points added to my experience and on July 3rd I updated my EOI with partner Skills Totally 70 points.
ANZSCO Code : 261313
When can I expect the Invitation ????


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

did anyone from electronics engineer 233411 got invitation? if s at what point?


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Those who are updating here, please mention the ANZCODE, Points and Date of submission..


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all
Has anyone fot for 263311


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ubabhserus said:


> I initially submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2017. After May 2017 5 points added to my experience and on July 3rd I updated my EOI with partner Skills Totally 70 points.
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> When can I expect the Invitation ????


Can you check your EOI.. if the status has changed to Invited?


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

VJ1 said:


> All - I just got the invite! Looks like registering on the forum proved lucky. So backlogs for 75 until June 15 have been cleared. I wish everyone all the very best! Looking forward to reading more updates of invites today!


Can I ask which occupation are you and when is your DOE?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

261313 09.May.2017 70 points invited 

Good luck y'all!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

iamryeye said:


> What code? Points? And date of expression of interest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Please refer signature


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I think there could be a few 489 family invites for Mechanical Engineer and software engineer as the 1000 will fill up before their quota is reached and this will flow over into the 489 family sponsored - unusual for Pro Rata occupations to get 489 family invites
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Unsure how it works. If the quota of 1000 invites per round is oversubscribed, how are the invites divided amongst the skills? I would guess the points and DOE rank, which would mean that pro-rata would likely get fully allocated before the non pro. That would leave nothing for the 489FS. Unsure.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

So far Cut off for 2613 - June 6 , 70 points


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone from 2212XX - Auditors group got invited here?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

naveen10046 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Could u also share your point details, it will be helpful for everyone.


261313 - 70 points - EOI submitted : 17th May, 2017


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

70 points 
Developer programmer,
EOI submitted 5th may 2017..

12:00AM IT STILL SHOWED SUBMITTED NOT INVITED.
12:05AM IT SHOWED INVITED!

GAVE ME A GOOD SCARE!


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Mine is 2613, 10-June, 70 Points. My consultant is going to check mail. WIll update soon.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

So far, for 2613, the invites are till June 10th for 70 Pointers.. Anyone who submitted in July got invited ?


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

Anyone for 261313 on 65 points?
My details
Doe: 23/5/17
Points : 65


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Did anyone receive the invite????


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

So far, based on updates members, it is 06 May 2017 with 70 Points. Please check.


sumitgupta22 said:


> So far Cut off for 2613 - June 6 , 70 points


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Request to everyone updating on their invite status....

PLEASE add your ANZCO CODE ,Points & DOE so that people still awaiting can conclude on their invites and get an idea where they stand....or update your signature...

My details below:
ANZCO Code: 231311- Analyst programmer
EOI Points: 80
DOE: 13-July-2017
July 26 round: INVITED


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

mklam90 said:


> Can I ask which occupation are you and when is your DOE?


Sure - Business Analyst | EOI - 15-June-2017 | Invited - 25 July 2017


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

261313 , 70 points, eoi June 12

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> 261313 , 70 points, eoi June 12
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Invited?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz... Anzsco?


Congrats!!!


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

263111 with 70 points...m=no invite


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Invited?


Yes,

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RUIS said:


> Invited !!



Congrats!


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

261313, 70 points, eoi 12 June, invitation received by mail today just now.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

JUNE 6 2016 70 Points invited


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Any invite for Mech Engineers here?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Yes,
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Congrats Varma


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> 261313, 70 points, eoi 12 June, invitation received by mail today just now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Congratz... 

anyone else after 12thJune


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

thulili said:


> Pls check the information you need here: afpcheck.com
> 
> It takes 15-20 business days


Any idea about Malaysia PCC?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

mustbedone said:


> 70 points
> Developer programmer,
> EOI submitted 5th may 2017..
> 
> ...


LOL, same thing happened to me

12:04 Still Showed SUBMITTED
12:05 INVITED


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone got Invite for Mech Engineers 233512?


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone with 263111 got invite...I haven't...date of submission of EOI is 1st July


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations to all the guys who got the invite.. looks like most of the backlog for 70 pointer is cleared.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Got the invite guys. All the best to all.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

so far, its only till 12th june for 2613..


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2335 mechanic July 5 70 points invited


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

261313 - 70 points - EOI submitted : 27th May, 2017. 
Invited . Status was updated in skillselect, got the email after a lag. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2335 mechanic July 5 70 points invited


congrats !!!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

AmazingTiger said:


> 261313 - 70 points - EOI submitted : 27th May, 2017.
> Invited . Status was updated in skillselect, got the email after a lag.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Congratz


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Mine 10-June, 70 Point, 2613 but did't receive any mail? Agent can only check mail now.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

12:17 got the email as well....


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Unsure how it works. If the quota of 1000 invites per round is oversubscribed, how are the invites divided amongst the skills? I would guess the points and DOE rank, which would mean that pro-rata would likely get fully allocated before the non pro. That would leave nothing for the 489FS. Unsure.


It cuts off when 1000 total invited for all 189 occupations - let's say this happens when non-pro rata invites hit 70 points for 30th June 2017. For the two Pro-rata occupations of Mechanical Engineer and Software Engineer/Programmer, they got invites in the 70 points on 12th July round - so when the system stops inviting at say 70 points for 30th June lodged EOIs, there are still quotas left for these two occupations so they can be invited for the 489 Family Sponsored, which happens after the 189 invites 

If someone was just invited at 70 points for 6th June 2017 EOI for 261313, this means that the non-pro rata occupations have also got down t oat least 70 points for 06th June 2017

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

is there any invutation for 233411?


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

rpalni said:


> Mine 10-June, 70 Point, 2613 but did't receive any mail? Agent can only check mail now.


You would have been invited by now..!


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

american_desi said:


> 12:17 got the email as well....


Congratulations mate. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz


Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Did any Civil Engineers 233211 receive the invite??


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

rpalni said:


> Mine 10-June, 70 Point, 2613 but did't receive any mail? Agent can only check mail now.


you must have got that.. as latest cutoff so far is 12.06.2017 for 2613.. Congratz in advance


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thank you buddy!


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

263111 with 70 points....but no invite...i am surprised...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Thank you buddy!


Congratz mate


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

261313 doesn't come under 2613? Because, there are posts from members who said that they EOI date is 06 May 2017 and they got invite. I am confused.


sumitgupta22 said:


> you must have got that.. as latest cutoff so far is 12.06.2017 for 2613.. Congratz in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like only 2613 and 2335 is having some party. Rest of the engineering and other ICT don't even know where they stand yet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! All the best with visa lodge!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

surerereddy said:


> 261313 doesn't come under 2613? Because, there are posts from members who said that they EOI date is 06 May 2017 and they got invite. I am confused.


Bro, cutoff means, people who have 70 points and there DOE was earlier than 12.06.2017 have got the invite.


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

Any 65 pointers got invitation for 261313?


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Next*

So guys, when is the next invite?


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone in 2613 after 12th june with 70 points got invited?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> 263111 with 70 points....but no invite...i am surprised...


What's ur doe? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rpalni said:


> Mine 10-June, 70 Point, 2613 but did't receive any mail? Agent can only check mail now.


You should be good as 12th June 70 point been invited for your occupation

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally Received Invitation mail. Thanks all.

261313, 70 Points, 10-June-2017


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys please withdraw your other EOIS FROM THE Skill select especially accountants and auditors


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

surerereddy said:


> So guys, when is the next invite?




9th August


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Received email says new message on EOI but no invitation when i check skillselect account. this really playing around


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> 263111 with 70 points....but no invite...i am surprised...


They must have much lower pro rata ceiling this year as invite on 12th July was at 80 points

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Mech 70 points 26.06.2017 got invite....as per immitracker


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

2613 - 70 points 11/06 - confirmed. 
2335 - 70 points 06/07 - confirmed.
2611 - 75 points 17/07 - confirmed.
2211 - 75 points 23/05 - confirmed.

It may move a bit as we progress with updates.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Looks like only 2613 and 2335 is having some party. Rest of the engineering and other ICT don't even know where they stand yet.




For 2212 - Auditors, I haven't seen a single person reporting invited since July 12 round. Don't know what is happening here with 2212. :frusty:


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 2613 - 70 points 11/06 - confirmed.
> 2335 - 70 points 06/07 - confirmed.
> 2611 - 75 points 17/07 - confirmed.
> 2211 - 75 points 23/05 - confirmed.
> ...


what abt 2633?

Anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
65 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi submiytted vsc189 65 points. 7 june 2017


----------



## ubabhserus (Jul 19, 2017)

*Waiting continues....*

EOI Initially Submitted On 14/03/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 03/07/2017
Total 70 Points
261313

Haven't received Invitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> You should be good as 12th June 70 point been invited for your occupation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


i can only confirm as 11/06...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 2613 - 70 points 11/06 - confirmed.
> 2335 - 70 points 06/07 - confirmed.
> 2611 - 75 points 17/07 - confirmed.
> 2211 - 75 points 23/05 - confirmed.
> ...


Immitracker says 19.06.2017, 2613, 70 points


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

my_perham said:


> Received email says new message on EOI but no invitation when i check skillselect account. this really playing around


Did you get the invite mate?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> For 2212 - Auditors, I haven't seen a single person reporting invited since July 12 round. Don't know what is happening here with 2212. :frusty:


I know. I haven't seen a single guy in 2339 getting invited tonight either. Not sure even if 75 pointers been cleared yet. No 70 pointers got invite as of now as we know.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ubabhserus said:


> EOI Initially Submitted On 14/03/2017
> EOI Last Submitted On 03/07/2017
> Total 70 Points
> 261313
> ...


Did you check whether EOI status is changed or not?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ubabhserus said:


> EOI Initially Submitted On 14/03/2017
> EOI Last Submitted On 03/07/2017
> Total 70 Points
> 261313
> ...


My money is on you for 9th August

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

new thread guys: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-invitations-august-2017-a.html#post12901042


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Dear members, 
Any idea, if any of the members with 70 points got in Invite in last Invite (12th July). It helps to estimate the invitations for 65 points. Last year the last invite for 75 was 04-Apr-2017. So wanted to know the progress on 70.


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone got an invitation for NON-PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS??????
I submitted EOI at 60 points for VALUER- 224512 and no invitation till now??

Thanks
Any ideas on when am I likely to be invited.


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

263111 with 70 points no invite..last updated on 19 july 2017...any idea when can i get invite?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 2613 - 70 points 11/06 - confirmed.
> 2335 - 70 points 06/07 - confirmed.
> 2611 - 75 points 17/07 - confirmed.
> 2211 - 75 points 23/05 - confirmed.
> ...



let you all know tomorrow once i get info from my agent.
Congrats all for the invitations.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

davidlk03 said:


> Guys please withdraw your other EOIS FROM THE Skill select especially accountants and auditors




Not a single invite reported for Auditors - 2212 since July 12. No words seriously.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> what abt 2633?
> 
> Anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
> 65 points
> ...


what about you, have you checked ?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> what about you, have you checked ?


waiting for my consultant to answer my call

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i can only confirm as 11/06...



261313, 70 points, eoi 12 June, invitation received by mail today just now.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Still no invite😣😣😣 more than 4 month of waiting 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

nishish said:


> Did you get the invite mate?


no mate, no new message nor invitation, seems like a fake empty email generated. 
this shouldnt be this way anyway, they are not following the rules as it says on skill select where it says invitation are sent the way that not to a small group of occupations which this happening now, given only to a couple of occupations, no wonder 4 months before end of year cap for those occupation would reach and a person with higher points have to wait 3-4 months for new year.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> waiting for my consultant to answer my call
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


same here mate


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Still no invite😣😣😣 more than 4 month of waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Probably next round .. You are very close to 65 cut off.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Not a single invite reported for Auditors - 2212 since July 12. No words seriously.


No idea what these guys are upto, havent heard any,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Still no invite😣😣😣 more than 4 month of waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Waiting for 6 months now and we haven't even heard of if 75 pointers been cleared yet for 2339. So, at least you shouldn't be too disappointed since 2613 moved til June 10 for 70 pointers. It's just a couple more rounds before 65 pointer in 2613 starts getting invite if they continue the trend.


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

aps26 said:


> Any idea about Malaysia PCC?


apply online 

link is Portal - Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia

select certificate of conduct


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AmazingTiger said:


> 261313 - 70 points - EOI submitted : 27th May, 2017.
> Invited . Status was updated in skillselect, got the email after a lag.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Congraz man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Still no invite😣😣😣 more than 4 month of waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Isn't a secondary applicant's PTE score of 65+ not mandatory to claim partner points?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Waiting for 6 months now and we haven't even heard of if 75 pointers been cleared yet for 2339. So, at least you shouldn't be too disappointed since 2613 moved til June 10 for 70 pointers. It's just a couple more rounds before 65 pointer in 2613 starts getting invite if they continue the trend.


The more frustrating is they didn't update anything till now for this year ceiling .... 12th july update

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

external auditor May 2 75 points invited


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Still no invite😣😣😣 more than 4 month of waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I believe they will clear all the 70 pointers with DOE: End of july, in the first round of August, and in the second round of Aug, you will get your invitation


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

It hurts so very badly, no non prorata invitation at all, just like the last round, no 65 pointers too, I don't know where it takes us from here, very disappointing


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

ajjucpy said:


> same here mate


I have to wait for more 8 hours till my agent wakes up. He's in Aus.:mad2:


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Can anyone tell me or guide me when will I get an invite? 

232111, 60 point EOI submitted at 28th June 2017

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> 261313, 70 points, eoi 12 June, invitation received by mail today just now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


19/06 @70 points. confirmed.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> external auditor May 2 75 points invited




Congrats man. Huh. Atleast one invite reported from 2212 group. Best of luck for the visa process.


----------



## mrhasankhan (Jul 12, 2017)

261313 EOI 15 Jun with 70 points. INVITED!


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Congraz man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Still no invite😣😣😣 more than 4 month of waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Hi

You are only 2 days from the top of the 65 point queue.

No invites for your occupation from 29th March 2017 (except for 14 high point invitations on 12th April 2017) until 12th July 2017.

On 12th July 2017 there were:

15 weeks of backlogged 70 pointers and higher from 29th March 2017. The 12th July round got rid of all the 75 and above backlog plus about 8 weeks of the 15 week backlog of 70 pointers. today there was 9 weeks of 70 points backlog and only 2 weeks of backlogged 75 and above - it got down to about 12th june 2017 for 70 points - it would have got down much further but for the low total of 1000 visas and probably over 100 of the 225 or so quota went to the 489 family with many not even being used. So the small number of total invites of 1000 is affecting the two lowest points Pro rata occupations of Mechanical Engineers and Software/Programmers. 

when the 189 system cut off at 1000, the higher pointed pro rata occupations had already met their individual quotas so none would flow through to the 489 family invitations

Regards

tony Coates


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> It hurts so very badly, no non prorata invitation at all, just like the last round, no 65 pointers too, I don't know where it takes us from here, very disappointing


it really hurtS, the right for other non prorata occupations are breached technically. i still cant belive this happening for this round as well.


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

dinh3phan said:


> I have to wait for more 8 hours till my agent wakes up. He's in Aus.:mad2:


I haven't got invite...i have 70 points and DOE 19 june.....263111 is my code


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Once again congrats to all invited! 

Those who did not, guys, we all pray for your success in coming rounds... 

BELIEVE IN YOUR DREAMS! 

We will see you here in Australia!
*


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> It hurts so very badly, no non prorata invitation at all, just like the last round, no 65 pointers too, I don't know where it takes us from here, very disappointing


\
Yes, mate.
I think they are inviting only selective occupations. No civil, electrical, telecom guys have updated about their invitation. In the last round, even a registered nurse didn't get the invite with 70 points. Last year occupation ceiling for the registered nurse was 16346 and no of invites were 3487, so only 21% of the quota got filled. Even DIBP has mentioned it on their website- 'An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.'
So I think either the occupation ceiling for all non-pro rata occupations have reduced drastically or DIBP is inviting only selective occupations as of now. The worst part is they have not updated the ceiling number for each occupation and last round result on their website which would help us in doing some analysis. Anyways, hope that non pro-rata occupations are also invited soon.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> I have to wait for more 8 hours till my agent wakes up. He's in Aus.:mad2:


Hi Looks like the lowest scored most recent pro-rata invite was for 2313 70 points with effective date of 19th June 2017. so this would be near the cut-off for the 1000 places, so for the all the non-pro rata occupations, the cut off will be at 70 points on or soon after 19th June 2017.

Assuming your occupation is still non-pro rata, then 65s may not happen in August unless the total number increases from the current 1000 per round.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nishish said:


> \
> Yes, mate.
> I think they are inviting only selective occupations. No civil, electrical, telecom guys have updated about their invitation. In the last round, even a registered nurse didn't get the invite with 70 points. Last year occupation ceiling for the registered nurse was 16346 and no of invites were 3487, so only 21% of the quota got filled. Even DIBP has mentioned it on their website- 'An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.'
> So I think either the occupation ceiling for all non-pro rata occupations have reduced drastically or DIBP is inviting only selective occupations as of now. The worst part is they have not updated the ceiling number for each occupation and last round result on their website which would help us in doing some analysis. Anyways, hope that non pro-rata occupations are also invited soon.


If the 70 point nurse did not get an invite I would wager the date the EOI was lodged was after 19th June 2017 - can you confirm the date of her 70 point EOI ?

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> If the 70 point nurse did not get an invite I would wager the date the EOI was lodged was after 19th June 2017 - can you confirm the date of her 70 point EOI ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony

My wife is Nurse. And if u check myimmitracker...there is not a single njrse ever with 75

As far as my knowledge with collegues goes....there will 1 percent who will be 70...rest all are 65....Maximum are on 60 or 55

Also nurse have always got invitation at 60 in history of ITAs

Only thing which i can assume here is thaf they are not inviting any non pro rata occupation



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

And that nurse filed EOI on 9th July with 70 points as per immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivekkallath (Apr 1, 2016)

Saikirupa said:


> Anyone in 2613 after 12th june with 70 points got invited?


i got it.. i applied on 23june


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

All EOI till 20th June was at 60 point for Nurses....how they will get 16000 numbers if they are not invited any nurse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

vivekkallath said:


> i got it.. i applied on 23june


Congratz... So now 2613 stands at 23.06.17 (70 points)


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> My wife is Nurse. And if u check myimmitracker...there is not a single njrse ever with 75
> 
> ...


Hi

Assuming Nurses are not playing up in the system, my calculations are that all Nurses with 70 point EOI lodged before 21st June 2017 should have been invited today. This should be the same for all non-pro-rata occupations. it may take some time for the system to catch up all 60 pointers getting invited immediately and only if the round ceiling is increased from 1000

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Aussietobe (Jul 19, 2017)

70 points in 261313 EOI submission date: 30-05-2017
Hoping for the best.. will confirm from the agent tomorrow.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

vivekkallath said:


> i got it.. i applied on 23june



Super..! congrats..!


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

vivekkallath said:


> i got it.. i applied on 23june


Cograts!!

Atleast 2613 is moving to end of June


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

vivekkallath said:


> i got it.. i applied on 23june


Great congratulations this mean 2613 cutoff goes to 70 23 june

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> All EOI till 20th June was at 60 point for Nurses....how they will get 16000 numbers if they are not invited any nurse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bhagat

The ceilings are not a target, they are just a maximum for that occupation - only 9 occupations reached their ceiling last year - the 8 pro rata occupation plus Telecomms Engineer

Regards

tony Coates


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

Got the invite !!!

Code: 261111- Business Analyst
EOI Points: 75
DOE: 17-July-2017

All the best to the others.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Bhagat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If i am not wrong then this may be the first time in years where complete month rounds didnt invite any nurse with 65 and may be 1-2 with 70 pointers about which we are not sute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

TRNT said:


> Cograts!!
> 
> Atleast 2613 is moving to end of June


As the flag-bearer for the pro rata occupations, 2613 is also the indicator for where all the other non-pro rata occupations are at - so all non-pro rata occupations at 70 points should be invited at least up to 23rd June 2017

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Bhagat
> 
> The ceilings are not a target, they are just a maximum for that occupation - only 9 occupations reached their ceiling last year - the 8 pro rata occupation plus Telecomms Engineer
> 
> ...


It's friggin' disappointing, looking back all the efforts spent for English and skills assessment. 

Tony, so realistically, and assuming max number of invitations increased to 2000 for Aug rounds, I have to wait until September or October?

263311, 60 points, DOE: 05 July 2017


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

It seems 70 pointers for 2613 got cleared until 23th jun, so in the first round August, all 70 pointers will get cleared , and in the second round of August, they will start inviting 65 pointers , am I right?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> If the 70 point nurse did not get an invite I would wager the date the EOI was lodged was after 19th June 2017 - can you confirm the date of her 70 point EOI ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
You will get the post from the above link.
Occupation- Registered Nurse
Points- 70
EOI DOE- 9/7/17
He/she didn't get the invite in the 12th July round. 
Also if we look at the results of the rounds- 22/6/16, 24/4/17, 10/5/17, 24/5/17, 7/6/17, 21/6/17- these are the rounds when only non pro-rata occupations were invited as all the pro-rata occupations reached their ceiling. We can see from the results that on an average only 90-100 applicants are there which had points 70 or 70+ on a regular basis. This means that only 100 places are available for non pro-rata out of 1000. 900 are for pro-rata occupations. So, in these two rounds, either only selected occupations were invited or if non-pro rata were invited they had been given only 100 places of 1000.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> If i am not wrong then this may be the first time in years where complete month rounds didnt invite any nurse with 65 and may be 1-2 with 70 pointers about which we are not sute
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar thing occurred for 1st September invite round - triple pro rata invitations meant that not many invites for non-pro rata occupations and only some 65 pointers were invited.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nishish said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-990.html
> You will get the post from the above link.
> Occupation- Registered Nurse
> Points- 70
> ...



Yes, I reckon there may be only 100 or so invites for non-prorata occupations and they would have gone to those with the highest points - which happens to be all those that scored 70 with an effective date before about 23rd June 2017.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

So as of today 261313 cut off 70 
Till 23 june 2017 

Correct me if i am wrong?


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, Anybody got the invite under 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer) on 26th July round? if yes, how many points and which DOE?


----------



## tc181985 (Sep 3, 2016)

*189 eoi*

Is there any one who got ITA for 233512 ?


----------



## mustbedone (Jul 11, 2017)

Guys, sorry if this is a stupid question. I have just submitted my 189 visa application...

"Employment in nominated occupation" I answered no, because I graduated from an Australian Uni in Dec 2015, and my job is not in my nominated occupation. Just to confirm, they have granted 189 even if you don't have employment in nominated occupation but have ACS Post Australian Study Skills Assessment ?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi sultan,

Please create page for 189 august 2017 invite

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi any idea of the cut off dates & points for 233513(plant & prouduction engineer)??


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

tc181985 said:


> Is there any one who got ITA for 233512 ?




70 point invited DOE 26/06/17 as per immi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Similar thing occurred for 1st September invite round - triple pro rata invitations meant that not many invites for non-pro rata occupations and only some 65 pointers were invited.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates




This might actually be true. They either removed pro rata concept, or they are doing a double or triple invitation round for each prorated code.

Even a double round will use up 60*2*8 = 960 occupation slots out of 1000, leaving the 40 for scraping the head of non-prorate ones.

But the problem is I have not seen any non-prorate getting invited yet. and another issue is that even the queues of prorated occupation codes are not moving as fast as it should for it to be a double/triple round.


Makes the entire situation even more worrisome.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

dipanshub said:


> Hi, Anybody got the invite under 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer) on 26th July round? if yes, how many points and which DOE?


I don't think you'll find anybody with 263111 getting invited today. I believe right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
As for 263111, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> As the flag-bearer for the pro rata occupations, 2613 is also the indicator for where all the other non-pro rata occupations are at - so all non-pro rata occupations at 70 points should be invited at least up to 23rd June 2017
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Well only 2613 and 2335 guys getting invited and that's it. No one at 75 points got invited in 2339 today. So, other pro rata's are not flying so high like 2613 and 2335.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

ubabhserus said:


> I initially submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2017. After May 2017 5 points added to my experience and on July 3rd I updated my EOI with partner Skills Totally 70 points.
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> When can I expect the Invitation ????


You should get it in the next round.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi, Anybody got the invite under 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer) on 26th July round? if yes, how many points and which DOE?


2 applicants got invited with 70 points and DOE 22/04 according to immitracker


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

I am in a bad position now.My ACS is getting expire on aug 5th 
I am 261313 with 70 pts. I surely get my invite in next round.
What i should do now? 

Do i need to do apply ACS again ..What will happen to my EOI lodged with my old ACS.Do i need to withdraw EOI as well untill i get my ACS done?

Can anyone please suggest me


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Any 232111 architect got invited? I submitted on the 28 June and only 60 point. Just wondering what is my position


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

1john1 said:


> I don't think you'll find anybody with 263111 getting invited today. I believe right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
> As for 263111, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


Thanks for the info....what's your DOE?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.

Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.

It seems that they only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points and several nurses, civil and electrical engineers with 60-65 points NOT invited this month.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> It's friggin' disappointing, looking back all the efforts spent for English and skills assessment.
> 
> Tony, so realistically, and assuming max number of invitations increased to 2000 for Aug rounds, I have to wait until September or October?
> 
> 263311, 60 points, DOE: 05 July 2017


OK, let me crunch some numbers for you to see if we can get an idea:

Assumptions: 1000 ceiling and is still non-pro rata

Last 60 point invite was 10th May 2017 at 60 points so you are about 2 months down the 60 point queue. If today got down to 70 pointers lodged on or before 23rd June 2017, I estimate the following number of EOIs (in all non-pro rata occupations, that will be ahead of you on the 9th August:

60 pointers = 300
65 pointers = 700
70 and above pointers = 80

so let's say there is just over 1000 non pro-rata EOIs in the system ahead of you on 9th August. Let's say 900 go to Pro rata and 100 go to non pro rata - if it stays at 1000 per round, that is depressing. If it goes to 2000 for 9th August, that would be about 1100 for non-pro rata EOIs and would get very close to 5th July 2017 - so a 2000 ceiling for 9th August would be possible and 23rd August a definite.

So assuming your occupation is still non-pro rata, your interest is the total numbers for 9th August round


Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.
> 
> Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.
> 
> It seems that they only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points and several nurses, civil and electrical engineers with 60-65 points NOT invited this month.


There would be a few non-pro rata invites at 70 and above with 70 Date of effect of about 23rd June 2017. Problem is that many non-pro rata EOIs claim the bare 60 points eventhough they may score more as 60 points was always getting immediate invite. This may drag on for a while so they should be advised to claim all their points and even try and improve English scores to get to 70 and above.

Regards

tony Coates


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> I have to wait for more 8 hours till my agent wakes up. He's in Aus.:mad2:


Check your mail


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> As the flag-bearer for the pro rata occupations, 2613 is also the indicator for where all the other non-pro rata occupations are at - so all non-pro rata occupations at 70 points should be invited at least up to 23rd June 2017
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


How do you relate the EOI cut-off date for a pro-rata occupation with a non pro-rata one? I think each occupation has its own cut off date and cut-off points.


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Calmia79 said:


> Got the invite !!!
> 
> Code: 261111- Business Analyst
> EOI Points: 75
> ...


Same date, same points, but 2613, still waiting...


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

can anyone say at what point 233411 was pulled


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> It cuts off when 1000 total invited for all 189 occupations - let's say this happens when non-pro rata invites hit 70 points for 30th June 2017. For the two Pro-rata occupations of Mechanical Engineer and Software Engineer/Programmer, they got invites in the 70 points on 12th July round - so when the system stops inviting at say 70 points for 30th June lodged EOIs, there are still quotas left for these two occupations so they can be invited for the 489 Family Sponsored, which happens after the 189 invites
> 
> If someone was just invited at 70 points for 6th June 2017 EOI for 261313, this means that the non-pro rata occupations have also got down t oat least 70 points for 06th June 2017
> 
> ...


Must be tired, this one's not sinking in. Let me check.

Before year start there were a bunch of people at 30th June for non pro, at different point tiers. for the sake of argument let's say 80 points was highest. For Pros the DOE was (let's say) March. First round the ratas get first bite at 80 points with the earlier DoE. Then the nons. Both groups invite all at 80 points.

Version 1: the pros then have a go at 75 points, and exhaust their allocation for that round. The nons then work at 75. They empty the list. The pros can't invite at 70 as they have exhausted allocation, so the nons dig in. 

The only situation where 489 invites are available is:

version 2: The pros start on their 75s and arrive at 30th June DoE without exhausting their list. From then on the pros and nons share the invites at 75 points, until the 1000 is used up. 

It's possible I suppose, but it would need that backlog for a pro code at a point level would need to be less than the queue for all non pro rata between 30th June and the 1st draw date (or between 1st and 2nd draw, etc). Unsure how likely that is.

What IS likely is that non-pro are mighty pissed off that pro are sucking up tons of the invites at any point level by virtue of earlier DoE. That must be a fair chunk of the 1000 allocation. At this point EVERYONE is pro-rata


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, I reckon there may be only 100 or so invites for non-prorata occupations and they would have gone to those with the highest points - which happens to be all those that scored 70 with an effective date before about 23rd June 2017.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


The thing is that do they invite applicants from all the occupations in the MLTSSL list in every invite round or not? Because if they do then there are many occupations which were filled less than 15% last year. If we add the number of invites issued to these occupations last year it comes around 5298 invites which is equal to 221 per round or 442 per month. Now, if they invite applicant from every occupation in each invite round then at least from some occupations we would have seen 60/65 pointers getting invited.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nishish said:


> The thing is that do they invite applicants from all the occupations in the MLTSSL list in every invite round or not? Because if they do then there are many occupations which were filled less than 15% last year. If we add the number of invites issued to these occupations last year it comes around 5298 invites which is equal to 221 per round or 442 per month. Now, if they invite applicant from every occupation in each invite round then at least from some occupations we would have seen 60/65 pointers getting invited.


Not at all - they invite from the top down - if there are no nurses in the system above 65 points and the system only gets down to part 70 points. no nurses get invited that round

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Five56 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received the invite. Sincere thanks to all the members for your guidance.

Code: 261313- Software Engineer
EOI Points: 70
DOE: 9-May-2017


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

vivekkallath said:


> i got it.. i applied on 23june


Congrats mate.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.
> 
> Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.
> 
> It seems that they only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points and several nurses, civil and electrical engineers with 60-65 points NOT invited this month.


The radiographer with 70 points was also not invited? Last year only 116 applied for this occupation out of 1000 allotted places. In the last round too one nurse with 70 points didn't get the invite. I think they invited only pro-rata occupations in the last two rounds.


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Team,

I have applied for 189 with 60 points on July 16th, In next January I will have 65 points, Do I have to re do the skill assessment or the previous skill assessment is still valid ? If I applied in January 2018 will I get a invite before July 2018 ??


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Congrats!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> There would be a few non-pro rata invites at 70 and above with 70 Date of effect of about 23rd June 2017. Problem is that many non-pro rata EOIs claim the bare 60 points eventhough they may score more as 60 points was always getting immediate invite. This may drag on for a while so they should be advised to claim all their points and even try and improve English scores to get to 70 and above.
> 
> Regards
> 
> tony Coates


As you stated that there would be a few non pro-rata invites at 70 and above with 70 Date of effect of about 23rd June 2017, do you know of any 70/70+ non pro-rata candidate that got invited in two rounds of July. If yes, kindly share his/her occupation code and EOI DOE. Thanks.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Posted on: 20/07/2017 at 16:24

Intending migrants who were having difficulties with occupation lists when updating or submitting an EOI can now proceed through SkillSelect. Occupation list web page information is yet to be updated. No timeframe can be provided. Please check SkillSelect every few days for further messaging.

I think there is some technical problem due to which ceiling is yet not updated. There is no timeframe as well .This message can be seen by logging into skillselect account.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking at the trends in 2613, it can be predicted that non-pro 65 pointers will have to wait till 2nd round of August.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Not at all - they invite from the top down - if there are no nurses in the system above 65 points and the system only gets down to part 70 points. no nurses get invited that round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


I think each occupation has its own cut-off date, cut-off points and some quota for any invite round otherwise pro-rata occupations at 65/70 points waiting for 2-3 months and non pro-rata getting invited in the immediate round(according to last year) would not justify it. So, the system comes down to cut-off points and cut-off date(according to the quota for that occupation) and stops there for pro-rata and then invites non pro-rata.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

nishish said:


> I think each occupation has its own cut-off date, cut-off points and some quota for any invite round otherwise pro-rata occupations at 65/70 points waiting for 2-3 months and non pro-rata getting invited in the immediate round(according to last year) would not justify it. So, the system comes down to cut-off points and cut-off date(according to the quota for that occupation) and stops there for pro-rata and then invites non pro-rata.


I have the same understanding.


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

Dear All,
Applied for 189 eoi on 10th March'17 with 60 points, can someone guess if they consider with above points for job code 261313


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> Calmia79 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the invite !!!
> ...



Just got the invitation mail.. I am very jubilant mates.... Hope all get their invites soon


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

*26th July Round*

According to immitracker, in the round of 26th July following is picked. 

DoE: 22-06-2017 
Points: 70 
Software Engineer / 261313



--------------------------------
My Points: 65
DoE: 19-03-2017 :fingerscrossed:
Software Engineer / 2613


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What was ur point and date of submission?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Luckyyadav said:


> Dear All,
> Applied for 189 eoi on 10th March'17 with 60 points, can someone guess if they consider with above points for job code 261313


No chance whatsoever under 189 with just 60 points
You have to bump up to 65 points atleast

Or try under 190 State sponsorship 
You may get lucky 

Cheers


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What was ur point and date of submission?


75 points and 17th July..


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

My DOE for 26313 with 70 points is 23 June 2017,but I didn't get the invite.is it possible that I might get email later in the day ?


----------



## khuranabkk (Jul 22, 2017)

Congratulation to those who got invite. It will be good to prepare for early medicals for all who got invite.

Can we revise our eoi when there is some improvment in points /score


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Submitted the application, made the payment by local credit card

The medicals have been cleared and the documents uploading link has also been activated immediately 

Will upload the documents tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

Received invitation today 75 /189/261111 . All the best every one...

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

I also have the same job code 26313 with 70 points and doe 23rd June,but dint get the invite.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

kashypramod said:


> Anyone with 263111 got invite...I haven't...date of submission of EOI is 1st July


What's your score (points).


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Form 80*

Hello

Has anyone seen that Form 80 fields remain editable even after filling our details? Can we upload in this editable mode only?

I am aware that i can save as another "PDF" BUT with this some of the pages 11,12,13,14 change their alignment i.e potrait to landscape.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

Got the invite guys.
I wasn't expecting but got it. Feels great.

ANZSCO: 263111
PTE: 90/90/90/90 
189: 70 pts

EOI date 14 June.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> 263111 with 70 points....but no invite...i am surprised...


What's your DOE?


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> 263111 with 70 points no invite..last updated on 19 july 2017...any idea when can i get invite?


You should get it in next round for sure.


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> vivekkallath said:
> 
> 
> > i got it.. i applied on 23june
> ...


-- My DOE for 26313 with 70 points is 23 June 2017,but I didn't get the invite.is it possible that I might get email later in the day


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for replying mate


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Luckyyadav said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...





Luckyyadav said:


> Thanks for replying mate


ty mate,

Applied 190 for NSW on the same fate though


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Congratulations

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## margarette (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, everyone! May I know where I stand with the following details:

65 points
DOE 03 July 2017
ANZSCO Code 2544 (Registered Nurse)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A Big Thanks to all the members for their wishes

Cheers


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got the invite


----------



## kanchanup (Aug 15, 2016)

Congratulations guyzzzz gud to see alot of smiles back in year 2017. All the best for the rest.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congratulations to all who got the invite !!!
Awaiting invite with EOI details:
Code: 263111
Points: 65
DOE: 6th Apr 17


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> 263111 with 70 points no invite..last updated on 19 july 2017...any idea when can i get invite?


Most of the 70 pointers are cleared till may/june, Next is yours bro.. Cheers.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

No love for me .. still trying to add 10 more points .. will do a forth try on PTE on the 5th of August.

Wish I had been doing something else beside my 221214


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Most probably in August, Cheers..!!


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

iconaseem said:


> Most probably in August, Cheers..!!


Hopefully :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

yiso91 said:


> No love for me .. still trying to add 10 more points .. will do a forth try on PTE on the 5th of August.
> 
> Wish I had been doing something else beside my 221214


Don't worry mate. You'll do better next time. I prepared for PTE from this channel, has some good tips and tricks, so check this out as well. All the best.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

yiso91 said:


> No love for me .. still trying to add 10 more points .. will do a forth try on PTE on the 5th of August.
> 
> Wish I had been doing something else beside my 221214


Poste your query in this post "PTE-A Exam"


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

I have applied EOI with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer 189 independent visa class. But, I haven't got an invitation for 26 July 2017 in till now?

I there any update or anyone got an invitation for 233311 Electrical Engineer on 26 July 2017?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Submitted the application, made the payment by local credit card
> 
> The medicals have been cleared and the documents uploading link has also been activated immediately
> 
> ...


Perfect , all the best !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

DID anyone with points 65 got a invite in the JULY round ?


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

iconaseem said:


> Poste your query in this post "PTE-A Exam"


I had no intention to make query about PTE , I only mentioned that I didn't get invitation beacuse of my current EOI score, this is a hint not a query 

Best of luck!


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

When can we expect invitation for 65 points. Please update.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

margarette said:


> Hi, everyone! May I know where I stand with the following details:
> 
> 65 points
> DOE 03 July 2017
> ANZSCO Code 2544 (Registered Nurse)


It seems like DIBP just invited pro-rata codes in the first two July rounds. No pro-rata were invited. Let's see when they begin inviting non pro-rata codes only then we can estimate.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

dip102p said:


> DID anyone with points 65 got a invite in the JULY round ?


It doesn't seem like.
What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

nishish said:


> It doesn't seem like.
> What is your ANZSCO code?


My ANZSCO code is 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dip102p said:


> My ANZSCO code is 261313


2613 Late June applicants with 70 points also were also not cleared in this round.

I think the 65 pointers will have to wait for the 2nd Round in August to start getting invitations in a big way

Cheers


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Did anyone with 65 points for 263111 received invite. Please confirm.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

With 65 Points (189) , 263111, DOE: 01/06/2017, what would be the app. wait time...


----------



## sunalkohli (May 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I am very disappointed. Still waiting for the invite. Code = 261111. Points = 70. DoE = 6th May, 2017. Can someone please make me understand as to when can i expect the invite?

I have seen that 261111 with 75 points and DoE of July, 2017 have got the invite this time. Thanks in advance for any reply and congrats to all those who got an invite this time.


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> vivekkallath said:
> 
> 
> > i got it.. i applied on 23june
> ...


--hi Vivek,are you sure your doe is 23rd June with 26313, because I have the same points and doe but no invite.please clarify


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> When can we expect invitation for 65 points. Please update.


Hopefully in the next round, surely within next 2 rounds.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> Did anyone with 65 points for 263111 received invite. Please confirm.


Nobody.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> With 65 Points (189) , 263111, DOE: 01/06/2017, what would be the app. wait time...


You would get it in the next round hopefully else in the second round of August.


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> When can we expect invitation for 65 points. Please update.


For which occupation?


----------



## margarette (Aug 8, 2016)

nishish said:


> margarette said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone! May I know where I stand with the following details:
> ...



My friend who is also a registered nurse (2544) with DOE 29 June 2017 was just invited.


----------



## margarette (Aug 8, 2016)

margarette said:


> nishish said:
> 
> 
> > margarette said:
> ...


She claims 70 points by the way.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone seen that Form 80 fields remain editable even after filling our details? Can we upload in this editable mode only?
> 
> ...


Print it as PDF, then it won't be editable anymore. It is not a good practice I will think to upload as editable as sometimes it might end up as being blank.


----------



## sunalkohli (May 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I am very disappointed. Still waiting for the invite. Code = 261111. Points = 70. DoE = 6th May, 2017. Can someone please make me understand as to when can i expect the invite?

I have seen that 261111 with 75 points and DoE of July, 2017 have got the invite this time. Thanks in advance for any reply and congrats to all those who got an invite this time.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks P.S for the update.

My EOI details are below:

ANZCode: 263111
Points: 65
DOE: 6th Apr 17

Awaiting? invitation in next rounds.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very disappointed. Still waiting for the invite. Code = 261111. Points = 70. DoE = 6th May, 2017. Can someone please make me understand as to when can i expect the invite?
> 
> I have seen that 261111 with 75 points and DoE of July, 2017 have got the invite this time. Thanks in advance for any reply and congrats to all those who got an invite this time.


It will take time. Could be 1-3 months or more. No one can tell you anything without occupational ceiling.


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for *189 visa* and expect to be invited in *July 2017*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. *Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed post. Do we need to notarize documents that are to be uploaded?

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Thanks for the detailed post. Do we need to notarize documents that are to be uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


For English and in colour, colour scan is fine. For non English, it needs to be translated, notarized, scanned and then uploaded.


----------



## bevvyjr (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I finally got an invite 

I have a question, how does de facto partner in an application affects processing time? I have a lot of evidence of relationships (bank statements, letters on the same address, photos, flight tickets, joint account, etc). But I'm worried that processing of all of these will dramatically increase processing time. Please share your experience, maybe you or your friends applied for 189 as de facto partners?


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> For English and in colour, colour scan is fine. For non English, it needs to be translated, notarized, scanned and then uploaded.


Ok. Payslips and form 16 etc can be a scanned copy - is that correct. 

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Ok. Payslips and form 16 etc can be a scanned copy - is that correct.
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


I don't know what Form 16 is but if pay slip has company letterhead and in English, it will do even if it is in Black and White.

Edit: Form 16 is Indian tax summary I think. Better ask others who knows about it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bevvyjr said:


> Hi guys, I finally got an invite
> 
> I have a question, how does de facto partner in an application affects processing time? I have a lot of evidence of relationships (bank statements, letters on the same address, photos, flight tickets, joint account, etc). But I'm worried that processing of all of these will dramatically increase processing time. Please share your experience, maybe you or your friends applied for 189 as de facto partners?



Congrats !

Well relationship will definitely affect processing compared to a single applicant. 

This is a good thread about de facto relationship and what she did for grant. She is also Russian

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/1277842-relationship-proof.html

Also submit a Complete Application for a quicker grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Thanks. This sounds good for Medicals and Indian PCC. But here is my problem, I cannot apply for Singapore CoC until I have the Visa application acknowledgement since it has to contain my spouse name as well. Invite will not contain the spouse name so I cannot initiate with the invite. How do I go about ? Chicken and Egg problem eh?
> 
> Ana


Unfortunately yes. But since it takes 1-2 months now before CO is assigned, you might be able to make it before CO is assigned. Also, submitting application doesn't get your process started till you pay fee. So, if you can get application acknowledgement before paying fee, that could work too.


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Gopsat said:


> Any idea how long australia pcc will take?[
> 
> 2 -3 days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bevvyjr said:


> Hi guys, I finally got an invite
> 
> I have a question, how does de facto partner in an application affects processing time? I have a lot of evidence of relationships (bank statements, letters on the same address, photos, flight tickets, joint account, etc). But I'm worried that processing of all of these will dramatically increase processing time. Please share your experience, maybe you or your friends applied for 189 as de facto partners?




Congrats!

As long as evidence is good, it should not increase processing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys any idea on ceiling and when is next scheduled rounds.
Thanks.


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi All, 

Congratulations to all who got Invite. 
How is invite communicated? 
Through Email or need to check the status online always? 

Thanks, 

Point -70 
EOI Lodged - 16h July 2017
Waiting for Invitation.


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

It should be around 2nd week of August(7 to 12).. as per last rounds in 6 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Guys any idea on ceiling and when is next scheduled rounds.
> Thanks.




In 2 weeks i am assuming, 9/08/17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

what anzac code? could you pls share


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The interesting thing is... one person contacted me he said that he has doe 24/04/ 2613 with 70 did not yield ITA. 

He confirmed with his friend - the same. 

Two scenarios: 

1) their EOIs were corrupt/in active/something else
2) DIBP has issues with ITA system. 

Current DOE confirmed by many member for 2613 is 23/06 @ 70 points.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

anokhigor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got Invite.
> How is invite communicated?
> ...


You can do both. Either look for an email or check your immiaccount.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

anokhigor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got Invite.
> How is invite communicated?
> ...


Via email and online. I received my invite email at 00.15 Australian time. Make sure it doesn't go to your junk/spam


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

Good point for junk/spam.. 
Thank you!


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

Que 1: Can someone please guide how to initiate Indian PCC from Australia? 
Que 2: VFS Global is the correct website?

India Visa Information - Australia - Home Page

My points are 70, 
Code 261313
EOI Lodged - 16th July 2017. 

I hope to get an invite in next rounds of August. 

Que 3: Is it okay to start Indian PCC now? 
Que 4: How much time does it take? 
Que 5: Whats the process for Australia PCC? Is it online? How much time does it take?


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Checked email today morning. Got the invite.
Code:261313
EOI: 12 July
Points : 75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anguyen (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Has anyone who lodged EOI as Electronics Engineer (233411) with 65 points got an invite yet? 

Score: 65
ANZSCO: 233411 (Electronics Engineer)
EOI Submitted: 26/04/17
Waiting for invite


----------



## pvwadekar (Jun 29, 2017)

Got the ITA 
ANZSCO Code: 234914
Total points - 70
VESASSESS positive - 23/06/2017
EOI - 03/07/2017
ITA - 26/07/2017


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Any one received invite on 2611 with points 70 or 75?


----------



## cherian.kunnath (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello All,

I have my EOI submitted on 13th December 2016 for Mechanical Engineer with 65 points. Today as I logged into the Skill Select account, the status of my application has changed from SUBMITTED to DRAFT. There is no history of my application or the changes that I have made in the last 7 months. I haven't updated and submitted my EoI again, since I am afraid that it will effect my DoE. Anyone else faced this issue? What steps should I take? I have emailed Tech support. But all confused since I am in Australia at the moment on Visa 476 which expires on 9th Aug (2 weeks).

Score: 65
ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer
DoE: 13/12/17


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Any one received invite on 2611 with points 70 or 75?


75 @ 17/07 Estimated cutoff.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks, any rough idea on 26/07 cutoff for 2611?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohitkashyap said:


> Thanks, any rough idea on 26/07 cutoff for 2611?


75 points?


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks, seems now new 65 is 70 AND new 70 is 75....i got 70 and still waiting


----------



## bevvyjr (Jul 14, 2017)

anokhigor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got Invite.
> How is invite communicated?
> ...


An email


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 75 @ 17/07 Estimated cutoff.


Hi Andrey,

Any unofficial results?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Any unofficial results?


Thats as per myimmitracker source.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats as per myimmitracker source.


hi andrey, any rough non-binding estimate for 261112 65 pointers? 
how far is the backlog per your knowledge?


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

Experts, Any idea what is the latest DOE for 261312?

ANZSCO Code: 261312
189 (65) / 190 - NSW (70) - DOE - 9th June 2017.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The interesting thing is... one person contacted me he said that he has doe 24/04/ 2613 with 70 did not yield ITA.
> 
> He confirmed with his friend - the same.
> 
> ...


He has some problem during the last time also. 

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chvarma80 said:


> He has some problem during the last time also.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Who is he? 

We know for sure, based on multiple sources that the cutoff is around 23rd of June. 

However, some reporting not having invite with DOE mid of April with 70 points.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Who is he?
> 
> We know for sure, based on multiple sources that the cutoff is around 23rd of June.
> 
> However, some reporting not having invite with DOE mid of April with 70 points.



Hi Andrey,

For this round, do you have any info for 263111 invitations? anyone who received invitation and their Points/DOE?

Thanks


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, 

Applied for EOI on 22 May 2017, resubmitted with updated PTE results on 11 July claiming 70 points with approval from ANZSCO # 261313.

Any idea when can I expect invite, thought might have chance in yesterday's results.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

hanchate84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied for EOI on 22 May 2017, resubmitted with updated PTE results on 11 July claiming 70 points with approval from ANZSCO # 261313.
> 
> ...


As per the July trends, You should get it in the first round of August.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> For this round, do you have any info for 263111 invitations? anyone who received invitation and their Points/DOE?
> 
> Thanks


I can see one guy with 75 points invited in the previous round with doe 12/06. Just 1 record.


----------



## apsingh (Jul 26, 2017)

*ICT Business Analyst 261111*

Hi,

I applied with 65 points under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 10-April-2017, any idea when can i expect the invite ?

Regards,
AP


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> I am in a bad position now.My ACS is getting expire on aug 5th
> I am 261313 with 70 pts. I surely get my invite in next round.
> What i should do now?
> 
> ...


 apply for reassessment today itself.. if you get it before next round update EOI with new reference no.. else suspend your EOI until you get assessment report from ACS... YOu will definitely get the invite in next round.. for 14 days you will probably put yourself in bad situation..


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello All,

I got the Invite Yesterday !! I recieved the mail. I have not yet logged in to SkillSelect.
Mostly will apply tonght sometime. May I know any important notes/advice before I apply tonight and pay the amout. 

ANZSCO Code: 261313
189 (70) - DOE - 3rd June 2017.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> lowkeylegend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrey,
> ...



In ImmiTracker, 2 guys with 70 points and 12/04 as Date of effect got the invite.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

makp said:


> Checked email today morning. Got the invite.
> Code:261313
> EOI: 12 July
> Points : 75
> ...


Ur points breakdown please.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anybody knows what was the cutoff points this time for 263111 and when is next round of EOI
Regards
Mandip


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got invites last night..!!

Can anyone please update if any 65 pointers ANZSCO code 2613 got invite in July round. ?

Also, excited to know that till when they have cleared 70 pointers (9-May-2017 as per my research)

PS : I could find someone posting with Code: 261313- Software Engineer - EOI Points: 70 - DOE: 9-May-2017.

Thanks..!!


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got invites last night..!!
> 
> Can anyone please update if any 65 pointers ANZSCO code 2613 got invite in July round. ?
> 
> ...


My EOI Date was 3rd June 2017, I got the invite. 261313/70.


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mohley said:


> My EOI Date was 3rd June 2017, I got the invite. 261313/70.


Congrats Mate..!!

Now let's wait for others to update with DOE and points.


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got invites last night..!!
> 
> Can anyone please update if any 65 pointers ANZSCO code 2613 got invite in July round. ?
> 
> ...


Unofficial Skill Select Results – 26th July 2017

Ok here is what we have so far. If you have any credible EOI invitation dates more recent than this at the same or lower points, please email us at [email protected] .com and we can look at updating the table.
This is the lowest point total and most recent invitation date we have for the following pro rata occupations
189 invitations
2211 Accountant 75 – 23/05/2017
2212 Auditor 75 – 24/04/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 75 – 23/05/2017
2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 – 28/06/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 70 – 05/06/2017
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 – 17/07/2017
2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 23/06/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 70 – 22/04/2017
All other Non PRO RATA occupations – 70 – 03/07/2017

489(family sponsored) invitations
2334 Electronics Engineer 75	25/07/2017

Note – Some 489s have been invited in Pro Rata occupations as when the 1000 places for the 189 visa had all been invited there were still SOME places left in Pro rata occupations. As a result some VERY LUCKY people in the pro rata occupations have got a 489 invite. A fluke of the EOI system.

(This table is derived from multiple publicly available sources on the web as well as our own caseload)

Source : iscah


----------



## Estefa (Nov 14, 2016)

my_perham said:


> it really hurtS, the right for other non prorata occupations are breached technically. i still cant belive this happening for this round as well.


were you invited this round (26 July)?
Im telecom eng, also no pro rata but also non invitation with 60 points. 
EOI submitted 15/06/2017


----------



## Nida AdeeL (Jul 21, 2017)

Experts, Any idea when will i get my ITA??

ANZSCO Code: 261312
189 (65) / 190 (70)
Initially submitted 10 July 2017
DOE - 24 July 2017.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

anguyen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone who lodged EOI as Electronics Engineer (233411) with 65 points got an invite yet?
> 
> ...


in the same boat... waiting for invite
65 points
22 /07/17...


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

saibaba456 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got invites last night..!!
> 
> Can anyone please update if any 65 pointers ANZSCO code 2613 got invite in July round. ?
> 
> ...


till DoE: 23rd June, 70 pointers are cleared .. :clock:


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

Hi all,
I received my ITA today for 261313 with 70 points. EOI submitted on 9th May.
Wish luck to all who are awaiting invites.

Regards
Mohit Sethi

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

Cairnz said:


> anguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Mine also the same case. Waiting for invitation .
233411 with 65 points ?


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Punekar said:


> till DoE: 23rd June, 70 pointers are cleared .. :clock:


Check mohit627 update - 261313 - 70 Points - DOE - 9th may.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi all,
I received my ITA today for 261313 with 70 points. EOI submitted on 9th May.
Wish luck to all who are awaiting invites.

Regards
Mohit Sethi
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

Punekar said:


> saibaba456 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to everyone who got invites last night..!!
> ...


my doe is also 23rd June but no invite.can you predict the reason or it might be just delayed from their end?i am really loosing sleep over this.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Address Proof for PCC*

Members,
For PCC, ICICI bank statement from last 6 months works as an address proof in INDIA(Hyderabad)? I do have Voter ID, but Pin code is wrong. And I do have Driving license, but they do not consider. Please suggest!


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got the Invite Yesterday !! I recieved the mail. I have not yet logged in to SkillSelect.
> Mostly will apply tonght sometime. May I know any important notes/advice before I apply tonight and pay the amout.
> ...


You may find below link useful:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Aussiemyte said:


> my doe is also 23rd June but no invite.can you predict the reason or it might be just delayed from their end?i am really loosing sleep over this.


If your points are 70 then you will surely get an invite on 9th August round.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Members,
> For PCC, ICICI bank statement from last 6 months works as an address proof in INDIA(Hyderabad)? I do have Voter ID, but Pin code is wrong. And I do have Driving license, but they do not consider. Please suggest!


Your electricity bill(if you own home), postpaid, landline bill or rent agreement. See if you have any of these.


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Estefa said:


> were you invited this round (26 July)?
> Im telecom eng, also no pro rata but also non invitation with 60 points.
> EOI submitted 15/06/2017


No i havnt, i think from the next round, everything goes back to normal as before, because the blockage is cleared for high pointers prorata occupations. As we can see, some high pointers (70 and higher) in non prorata have been invited to justify this decision that putting prorata occupations in priority in these two rounds of invitation without breaching the right of non prorata ones . And we will definitely see updated occupation ceiling before the next round.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Brother,
I do not have any of those. So asking specifically about Statement, if this works or not. Thank you.


AnkurMalik said:


> Your electricity bill(if you own home), postpaid, landline bill or rent agreement. See if you have any of these.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



surerereddy said:


> Members,
> For PCC, ICICI bank statement from last 6 months works as an address proof in INDIA(Hyderabad)? I do have Voter ID, but Pin code is wrong. And I do have Driving license, but they do not consider. Please suggest!


Mobile post paid bill will do!


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Ur points breakdown please.




Don't know how this can help, but here it is:

Age: 30
Language, PTE: 20
Education: 15
Experience as per ACS: 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Got the invite yesterday evening ( India time). All the best to all

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2335 mechanic July 5 70 points invited


Buddy, are you sure about the DOE, i.e July 5th for 233512?
the we can confirm this as the latest cut off date of EOI.

Others, if you guys have any information, please reply.


Thanks


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

Congrats to all who got the invite.

Any idea on last cleared date for 261313 for EOI 65 points? I can see in some posts that almost all of 70+ on this has been cleared till 6/23.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite.
> 
> Any idea on last cleared date for 261313 for EOI 65 points? I can see in some posts that almost all of 70+ on this has been cleared till 6/23.


No 65 pointers were invited in this round
Even some 70 pointers were rolled over to the next round

A few 65 pointers may scrape through in the next round but a good number of 65 invites should start only from August 2nd Round

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Interesting that 489 EOIs were invited for 2334. It's a suboptimal situation. Now that 2334 189 DoE is level with the non-pro-rata, we're likely to see the 1000 189 invites used up before the allocation for 2334. That means 489 applicants will likely get invited every round for this skill until the point level drops (then the same could happen again); perhaps even gaining an invite at a lower point score than 189 (depending on number filing EOIs.... which will likely be few given it was virtually impossible to get invited on 489FS pro-rata till now). In theory this is possible for the other skills also. When a pro-rata is on the same points as non-pro-rata and catches up with non-pro-rata for DoE, there is a chance the 189 invites run out before the allocation, leading to 489 invites for those skills.


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Aussiemyte said:
> 
> 
> > my doe is also 23rd June but no invite.can you predict the reason or it might be just delayed from their end?i am really loosing sleep over this.
> ...


 yes I got 70 points.but makes me wonder why I am left behind in invite.what other things are taken into account before inviting?it thought it was all autogenerated process


----------



## Amar_84 (Jul 12, 2017)

hi Guys, 
I am also collecting all required documents anticipating an invitation in upcoming rounds. I have two queries. 
1. One query that I have is regarding PCC. As per DIBP website you need to provide PCC for all countries you have lived for 1 or more years in last 10 years. I was in Canada from years 2004 to Apr 2007 so technically i should not be providing PCC as it falls outside 10 year window. But when filling Form 80 we have to provide all information since birth. I am little confused if I should get Canada PCC done or it would not be required?
2. Second is regarding form 80 and 1221. Form 80 is for primary applicant only and Form 1221 is both from primary and dependent. Is my understanding correct?

Thanks


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

I too have 70 points but my EOI is of june 29th (2611) so i think next round will bring some good news.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Amar_84 said:


> hi Guys,
> I am also collecting all required documents anticipating an invitation in upcoming rounds. I have two queries.
> 1. One query that I have is regarding PCC. As per DIBP website you need to provide PCC for all countries you have lived for 1 or more years in last 10 years. I was in Canada from years 2004 to Apr 2007 so technically i should not be providing PCC as it falls outside 10 year window. But when filling Form 80 we have to provide all information since birth. I am little confused if I should get Canada PCC done or it would not be required?
> 2. Second is regarding form 80 and 1221. Form 80 is for primary applicant only and Form 1221 is both from primary and dependent. Is my understanding correct?
> ...


1. Form 80 and PCC are two separate things and each have two separate criteria, so no need to be confused either.

You explain everything in Form 80 as asked.

You only give PCC for any country in the last 10 years, so Canada PCC doesn't sound it is required.

2. Give Form 80 & 1221 for all applicants and dependents (over 18 or so as required).


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, when is the next invitation rounds in Aug'17. Please update.


----------



## Amar_84 (Jul 12, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi All, when is the next invitation rounds in Aug'17. Please update.


Officially dates are not declared but given the pattern DIBP follows, it should be 9th and 23rd Aug


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Amar for info.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Date on PCC*

Which date will be on PCC..the day we receive or the day the verification is done?


VJ1 said:


> There is no need to go the very same day. I was given the PCC instantaneously and my wife had the police verification the next day. Once completed(Saturday), we received an SMS that she verification was positive and we can collect in on Monday. We could not visit the PSK due to our work schedules and visited a week later. She was given a PCC in less than 10 mins, including the waiting time to get a token!


----------



## unlikedude (Jul 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Great! Good Luck and Congrats


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Which date will be on PCC..the day we receive or the day the verification is done?


Th PCC will have a issue date
It will be issued after the verification is complete

Cheers


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

EOI loged 05/05/2017 
261312 software developer 
when can I get the invitation ?
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi friends,
One of my friend got an invite recently. But he forgot his all PTE credentials and even his security questions. Is there any way to find out a way get those. Please help. Did any one come across with this issue


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Got the Invite
> 261313


Congrats bro

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Hi friends,
> One of my friend got an invite recently. But he forgot his all PTE credentials and even his security questions. Is there any way to find out a way get those. Please help. Did any one come across with this issue


He must have got an email from PearsonVue at the time of registration. He will find the Login ID from there. Using this ID, call the helpline number of Pearson. The guys over there are very helpful and will definitely help.
PS: Even if your friend is not able to get his Login ID, just call the helpline number. Pearson will ask some questions regarding registered Email ID, DOB, Mobile No., etc, and will surely come up with solution.


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Invited*

Got an invite.
Marks 70. DOE 1 June'17.
Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## Manjit0279 (Jul 6, 2017)

I thought it is very easy to get invite at 60 points for trades profession wall and floor tiler 333411. But i didn't got this on 26/7. Is there any hope for me in near future or should i try to gain more points. 
Actually i can but need to know if anyone can suggest. I have a bachloer of science frim india withe chemistry, botony and zoology. Can i get points for that. If yes from where should i get it assessed or accrediated. Please help me i m in australia from 8 years still struggling to get pr.thanks


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

I updated the eoi on 25th July,the day of invites but my doe is still 23rd June 261313 70 points.can I point this as a reason for not getting an invite?


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

As per my understanding, if you update your EOI, it will reset in the queue. If your points are more than it will consider accordingly. 
So don't update EOI if it's not required.


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

can someone please update me on my question, please?


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey, can you please guide me what's the process of applying Australia PCC from Australia?


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

Aussiemyte said:


> I updated the eoi on 25th July,the day of invites but my doe is still 23rd June 261313 70 points.can I point this as a reason for not getting an invite?


 resetting in the queue would mean I will be the last one with 70 points?if that's the case then also I should be getting invite?


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

anokhigor said:


> As per my understanding, if you update your EOI, it will reset in the queue. If your points are more than it will consider accordingly.
> So don't update EOI if it's not required.


resetting in the queue would mean I will be the last one with 70 points?if that's the case then also I should be getting invite?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

anokhigor said:


> Hey, can you please guide me what's the process of applying Australia PCC from Australia?


https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks


> You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.


Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

is there any validity of Indian PCC? I am planning to do before Invite. any issues ?


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Invited 

Any folks who got your PCC done from France? Have some questions..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Aussiemyte said:


> I updated the eoi on 25th July,the day of invites but my doe is still 23rd June 261313 70 points.can I point this as a reason for not getting an invite?


Did your points change ? If yes, then DOE should be 25 July. If not, then 23 June seems fine.


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Which date will be on PCC..the day we receive or the day the verification is done?


The day you receive the PCC from the PSK. The officer will print a copy in the Ministry of External Affairs letter head. It will contain your picture, that was taken when you visit the PSK. The letter will list your spouses name, D/O or W/O .. , her passport number and mention that they have not found any abnormality to deny her entry or application for immigration to australia. It will have a seal and a signature of the office in green ink. Do scan and upload this PCC in colour. It will help things along as any black and white print out of any document submitted will have to be attested. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

anokhigor said:


> is there any validity of Indian PCC? I am planning to do before Invite. any issues ?


Yes, it is valid for one year from date of issue. The PCC decides your Initial Entry Date(IED) as well. Which is why people get the PCC done as close as possible to their visa application date.


----------



## anguyen (Jul 25, 2017)

naveen00727 said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> > anguyen said:
> ...


Hi Naveen, what is the date you submitted your EOI?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

margarette said:


> My friend who is also a registered nurse (2544) with DOE 29 June 2017 was just invited.


My wishes to your friend. What were his/ her points?
Thanks


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very disappointed. Still waiting for the invite. Code = 261111. Points = 70. DoE = 6th May, 2017. Can someone please make me understand as to when can i expect the invite?
> 
> I have seen that 261111 with 75 points and DoE of July, 2017 have got the invite this time. Thanks in advance for any reply and congrats to all those who got an invite this time.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...m-analysts-eoi-tracking-839.html#post12904362
You may ask your query on the above thread.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Did we receive any ceiling for 261313? Also, could somebody calculate when will i get the invite. Please refer my signature


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

i.mm.rock said:


> Did we receive any ceiling for 261313? Also, could somebody calculate when will i get the invite. Please refer my signature



October, I guess


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Any of you guys could give me some numbers or analysis for what they are doing to 2613? can we (65 pointers submitted in March) hope to receive invitation? 

and can we say that the reason they are inviting only the pro-rata occupations is that most NZ people are categorized in Non pro-rata occupations?


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Dear all,

I have applied EOI on 2 july under 263312, my points are 65, can any one guide how long it will take for invite, since 26 july is also out.

Regards
Preet


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Yes*

Yes, It helps. Thank you and congratulations on invitation .


VJ1 said:


> The day you receive the PCC from the PSK. The officer will print a copy in the Ministry of External Affairs letter head. It will contain your picture, that was taken when you visit the PSK. The letter will list your spouses name, D/O or W/O .. , her passport number and mention that they have not found any abnormality to deny her entry or application for immigration to australia. It will have a seal and a signature of the office in green ink. Do scan and upload this PCC in colour. It will help things along as any black and white print out of any document submitted will have to be attested.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> As you are from Hyderabad, I too checked with ICICI bank, and they give forex card loaded with only Australian dollars at JNTU branch.
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers


Hope this helps...

I visited ICICI Bank JNTU branch today and this is the information I got. They would initially refuse. But if you tell them that the bank website says that they would issue Travel card, they would agree. They have asked for Passport original and a copy, 500 AUD minimum direct debit/ cheque and they would give it over the counter. If you want to load more cash, you can use net banking or transfer at the bank. Since we would not have a visa, they require a declaration / letter saying that we would use the funds to pay visa fees.


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can some one predict when do I expect invite?

AGE:30 
EDU: 15 
PTE:10 
EXP: 10
ACS applied: March 21, 2017
ACS+ : April 3, 2017
EOI (189): April 3, 2017 (65 points)
EOI (190): April 3, 2017 (70 points)


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hope this helps...
> 
> I visited ICICI Bank JNTU branch today and this is the information I got. They would initially refuse. But if you tell them that the bank website says that they would issue Travel card, they would agree. They have asked for Passport original and a copy, 500 AUD minimum direct debit/ cheque and they would give it over the counter. If you want to load more cash, you can use net banking or transfer at the bank. Since we would not have a visa, they require a declaration / letter saying that we would use the funds to pay visa fees.


Hi,

Is there any issue with using visa debit card? I've axis bank debit card with international usage enabled on it, will there be any problem using this method instead of forex card?

Thanks


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have 55+5(SS) for ICT Support Engineer (263212)
Age:30
PTE:10
Education:15

What are my chances of getting an invite for NSW or Vic state?


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Aussiemyte said:
> 
> 
> > I updated the eoi on 25th July,the day of invites but my doe is still 23rd June 261313 70 points.can I point this as a reason for not getting an invite?
> ...


no it did not change,the doe is still 23june.what can be the other possibility ?


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Anzsco applied for??



kms11 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can some one predict when do i expect invite?
> 
> ...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any issue with using visa debit card? I've axis bank debit card with international usage enabled on it, will there be any problem using this method instead of forex card?
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't the online portal allow Citibank debit card transaction?


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Folks, I am in a bit of a situation here!

I need to prove functional English for my spouse for which I got a certificate from her college stating that. That's when I discovered her enrolment number on the degree is incorrect(some mistake from university employee). Therefore, I don't think I can use that degree to support the certificate and to support her education details mentioned in the form 80,1221.

Now, to get a duplicate degree will take a long time, so can't wait for it.

Plz suggest what I should do in this situation.

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Doesn't the online portal allow Citibank debit card transaction?


I may not correct but as far as I know, debit cards have a limit on daily usage (online, swipe, withdrawal), please check with your respective branches. Plus there would be a surcharge + exchange which would be charged in addition to the amount you pay.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

it seems there was no invitation for 2334 in second round


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Folks, I am in a bit of a situation here!
> 
> I need to prove functional English for my spouse for which I got a certificate from her college stating that. That's when I discovered her enrolment number on the degree is incorrect(some mistake from university employee). Therefore, I don't think I can use that degree to support the certificate and to support her education details mentioned in the form 80,1221.
> 
> ...


Why can't you get a Bonafide letter from University only stating the correct details? That shouldn't take long i guess?

Also, is the enrollment number only wrong? Are there any other matching details?


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Why can't you get a Bonafide letter from University only stating the correct details? That shouldn't take long i guess?
> 
> Also, is the enrollment number only wrong? Are there any other matching details?


Thanks man, what if I only upload the English medium certificate and not the degree?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*When can I expect an i*

Hello,

Do I stand any chance to get invited on 1st round of August with 65 points under ANZSCO code: 261313. EOI date: 12th April '17?

I will lose 5 points on 22nd August' 17 due to Age. 

So, assuming 2nd round of August will be on 23rd August, would I get an invite before 2nd round? :fingerscrossed:

Can't take PTE until October due to tight timelines at work :faint:

Expert opinions/predictions please? 


ACS: +'ve
PTE: S90 W75 R82 L78
Points: 65 (189) / 70 (NSW SS)
ANZSCO Code: 261313
EOI: 12th April '17
Invite: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

singh1982 said:


> Thanks man, what if I only upload the English medium certificate and not the degree?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It depends on CO, its like trying luck by throwing dice.

Don't take chances, only option is either correct whatever wrong printed on letter /certificate or sit for English test.

Good luck


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Thanks man, what if I only upload the English medium certificate and not the degree?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I think only English medium certificate from college will not add any value without the Original Degree (think they will cross verify), better go for PTE and you only need minimal scores to prove functional English (else they might ask to pay secondary fees if the certificate is not accepted)


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Thanks man, what if I only upload the English medium certificate and not the degree?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


a) WHat did CO request?
b) Does he already has degree copy?

c) what are the details in english medium certificate?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do I stand any chance to get invited on 1st round of August with 65 points under ANZSCO code: 261313. EOI date: 12th April '17?
> 
> ...


I think what you need is PTE 79+. And that too within 2 weeks


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Digitek01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do I stand any chance to get invited on 1st round of August with 65 points under ANZSCO code: 261313. EOI date: 12th April '17?
> 
> ...


I believe if there are no many 70 pointers and DIBP invites exactly as much as July round, only few 65 pointers could get invitation for 2613 who submitted in March,


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> a) WHat did CO request?
> b) Does he already has degree copy?
> 
> c) what are the details in english medium certificate?


I am still to pay visa fees, I m prepping the docs actually.
English medium certificate is issued by college on request stating that medium of instruction is English.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I think only English medium certificate from college will not add any value without the Original Degree (think they will cross verify), better go for PTE and you only need minimal scores to prove functional English (else they might ask to pay secondary fees if the certificate is not accepted)


OK, so if we get the pte score, then does that mean I should not upload the degree at all? It's declared in form 80 and 1221.

Just to clarify, I am yet to pay visa fees, I am prepping my docs before I pay.

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> OK, so if we get the pte score, then does that mean I should not upload the degree at all? It's declared in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Just to clarify, I am yet to pay visa fees, I am prepping my docs before I pay.
> 
> ...


Let me add in, if you are claiming spouse skills, they will definitely need 50 in all bands. If you are not claiming spouse skills, 30 in all bands will work to prove functional english skills as a backup to your degree confusion! I hope the situation works in your favour! Wishing you the best


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Guys,

I have 30 points due to age but my DOB is in 01sep 85, so I am confused will I lose 5 points due to age factor in coming september 2017 or next september 2018?

Thanks


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have 30 points due to age but my DOB is in 01sep 85, so I am confused will I lose 5 points due to age factor in coming september 2017 or next september 2018?
> 
> Thanks


You will not lose 5 points as you will turn 33 only in September 2018.


----------



## Anandakumaran (Jul 26, 2017)

*EOI applied 17-Jul-2017 with 65 points for 189*

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 17-Jul-2017 with 65 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #261313 
* Occupation Name - Software Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 17-Jul-2017
* Total points - 65
* Offshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have 30 points due to age but my DOB is in 01sep 85, so I am confused will I lose 5 points due to age factor in coming september 2017 or next september 2018?
> 
> Thanks


You will lose 5 points in September 2018. As far as I know, you should not turn 33 before the visa invite. Therefore, if you receive the visa invite before September 2018, you will not lose 5 points.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I believe if there are no many 70 pointers and DIBP invites exactly as much as July round, only few 65 pointers could get invitation for 2613 who submitted in March,


Hi

there may not be many 2313 70 pointers - looks like the queue will be for those 70 pointers lodged from about 3rd July 2017 to 9th August 2017. But if only 1000 invites for 9th August, all the non-Pro rata 70 pointers in the system from 3rd July 2017 to 9th August 2017 are also eating into the 1000 places - I would expect no 65 point invites for any of the occupations and some of the quota for 2313 will spill over into the 489 invites and some may even not be used for the 9th August round. Relief will only come with a large increase in overall invites - 1000 per round is choking the system

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

EOI applied o 20t April 2017
Age 30
PTE-10 points
Overall 65 points and applied for 189 subclass.
Wen can i expect an invite?Any idea.
Thanks in adv


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aviator505 said:


> EOI applied o 20t April 2017
> Age 30
> PTE-10 points
> Overall 65 points and applied for 189 subclass.
> ...


Your ANZSCO Code??

Indeed you can expect invite but depending on occupation code and the cutoff you would know how soon


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Your ANZSCO Code??
> 
> Indeed you can expect invite but depending on occupation code and the cutoff you would know how soon


261313 software engg


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

Hopefully, I'll get invited in August.

Points 70, DoE 23-Jun-2017 already invited.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> there may not be many 2313 70 pointers - looks like the queue will be for those 70 pointers lodged from about 3rd July 2017 to 9th August 2017. But if only 1000 invites for 9th August, all the non-Pro rata 70 pointers in the system from 3rd July 2017 to 9th August 2017 are also eating into the 1000 places - I would expect no 65 point invites for any of the occupations and some of the quota for 2313 will spill over into the 489 invites and some may even not be used for the 9th August round. Relief will only come with a large increase in overall invites - 1000 per round is choking the system
> 
> ...


you mean they are NOT going to invite any 65 pointer for any occupation in any round?


----------



## tc181985 (Sep 3, 2016)

My occupation code is 233512 and I have applied for 189 with 65 points my Date of effect is 10-June-17 

Please let me know when I can get ITA ?


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Already answered, read the post you quote.
> 
> 1. Once you are invited, the points freezes and it doesn't matter if next day you lose points.


Dear Zaback

Thanks for clarifying point 1.
Please suggest for point 2 also.

1. My age will be 33 on 27 October 2017 will I loose point If i get visa grant after this or it has been locked as I have submitted EOI. Please explain chances of loosing 5 points if persist.
2. I claimed 15 points for my work exp. and employment verification is due with DIBP, So if I get only 5 points by them then my total will become 55. Then I should increase points by scoring high in PTE and resubmit new EOI followed by Visa application(impacting double fees).
I hope this scenarios will help other people in forum getting info. related to similar cases.
__________________________________________________ _______
ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/ 70 points : 29 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged
Regards
Naveen


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

naveen00727 said:


> Dear Zaback
> 
> Thanks for clarifying point 1.
> Please suggest for point 2 also.
> ...



1. EOI only matters till the day you get invite. As I have already said, your point is frozen on that day and DIBP is clever enough to know the issue regarding points, so no need to worry. 

Now you said you submitted EOI, not got EOI invite. If you don't get EOI invite before 27 October 2017, then you lose points. But you are also saying visa grant which is kind of confusing as you jumped straight to grant without getting invite. Visa grant and processing time doesn't affect your points as points on EOI invite day matters.

2. If DIBP doesn't accept your points claim and you lose points, then your visa application is cancelled. 

After that, you need to start again from the beginning and submit EOI and try for invite again.


----------



## khuranabkk (Jul 22, 2017)

Any new updates on medical examination procedure


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Zaback21 for quick reply!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

margarette said:


> She claims 70 points by the way.


Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

pvwadekar said:


> Got the ITA
> ANZSCO Code: 234914
> Total points - 70
> VESASSESS positive - 23/06/2017
> ...


Congrats on the invite mate. You are one of the rare non pro-rata codes who has updated on the forum.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Aussiemyte said:


> no it did not change,the doe is still 23june.what can be the other possibility ?


If you have the same EOI DOE, same points and same ANZSCO code and the guy who got invited, then the other possibility could be time. You submitted EOI the same day but at a later time. You may have missed by few hours, should get it in the next round.
Good luck.


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all, i got the invite yesterday. to prove functional English knowledge of my wife, is it fine if I submit graduation and post graduation transcripts and degree certificate which had 'English' written on them. Or do I need to get any letter.

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi friends , I am in a dilemma.

My 457 is expiring in Apr 2018 and currently I am waiting for a invite. I submitted my EOI for 261313 with 65 point for 189 visa and 65+5(nsw SS) for 190 visa both with Date of Effect June 3, 2017,including PTE(80,80,80,77).

What are chances for getting an invite in August for 189 PR 190 with my score of 65/70.

Also , my current employer has just started the process of 186 visa for me but would have to include the fees .

So it's kind of a situation where I may be at a point in August where I would need to decide between 189 and 186.

Are there any pros or cons for each.
Which one should I prefer ?
Which has a faster processing Time ?
Any other imp factor that I should consider ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #233311
* Occupation Name - Electrical Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 26-June-2017
* Total points - 60
* Onshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## riiyoPOD (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 60 points on 27th June 2017, about a month ago.
Can anyone give me an estimate when I will receive an invitation? 
*Anzsco*: 252611.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## OzzieOzzie (Sep 23, 2014)

Question regarding the edit of EOI. 
if the applicant edits the EOI - what is the date of submission considered ? Edit date or the earlier date when the EOI was first submitted. 
The number of points will not change but i may need to update or edit the EOI


----------



## Ditzu (Jul 20, 2017)

If the changes won't affect the points the date of effect will remain the same
,/&


OzzieOzzie said:


> Question regarding the edit of EOI.
> if the applicant edits the EOI - what is the date of submission considered ? Edit date or the earlier date when the EOI was first submitted.
> The number of points will not change but i may need to update or edit the EOI



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

July rounds is over but till now nothing is update on DIBP site. Anybody have update for this.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mandip said:


> July rounds is over but till now nothing is update on DIBP site. Anybody have update for this.


The only person who can help us having an update can only be the person working with DIBP  Nothing else we can do for now.


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Hi all, i got the invite yesterday. to prove functional English knowledge of my wife, is it fine if I submit graduation and post graduation transcripts and degree certificate which had 'English' written on them. Or do I need to get any letter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


It must say the medium of instruction is English, otherwise you need to get certificate from college or uni

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Unofficial Skill Select Results - 26th July 2017 - Iscah

for 
2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 23/06/2017

did anyone got invite for this job code? who had eoi lodged on or before 23 june 2017 and having points 70?

also any update on celing? and when will be august invites?

no updates on 
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the helpful resource Thomas!

Still no official news though!!
Is this normal and happens every year at the beginning, or is it just special this year?
I'm very keen to know about the occupation ceiling, no news about that too?


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Hi

I have got invite yesterday for 189
Now I have to fill form 80


There its mentioned any visa refusals...I have visa refusal for US L1
Please let me know if mentioning this will create any problem?


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

*Invite awaited*

Dear All,

I submitted EOI under 263312 on 2 july 17 with 65 Points

Age:- 25

Education:- 15

PTE:- 10

Exp:- 15

Can any one tell when I can get invite 

Regards


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted EOI under 263312 on 2 july 17 with 65 Points
> 
> ...


we are in the same boat
hopefully august but nothing sure

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> we are in the same boat
> hopefully august but nothing sure
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


Thanks for reply, I was hoping invite yesterday , but seem queue is long

Let see August .

Regards


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can some one predict when do I expect invite?
> 
> ...


hi KMS.

Even im in the same situation.

261313.

EOI - 189 - 8th April 2017 - 65 points
190 Vic - 190 - 13th July - 70 points.

When do you think we can expect invitation (next round) ?

Thanks,
Sruj


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Folks,

I have a few doubts:

1. I have a doubt regarding proof of skilled employment, I don't have my payslips for initial 4 years of employments. Is it okay if I provide bank account statement for that period?

2. For the rest of period, are salary slips sufficient or should I provide bank statements as well?

3. For functional English, would a certificate issued by the college suffice? Or must it be from university only?

Thanks for helping!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay (Sep 15, 2016)

*Waiting for EOI acceptance*

Any inputs (positive/negative) if I will receive invitation any time soon.

Job code: 261313
ACS - Done
PTE : 65+ 
EOI Lodge Date: 21st April 2017
EOI(189) : 65 points
Invitation: Not Received Yet. Waiting
Visa Lodge: N/A
Grant: N/A


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have a few doubts:
> 
> ...


1. Yes. Bank statements
2. Upload whatever you can
3. (don't know) - Upload whatever you can. Did you consider PTE?


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have 55+5(SS) for ICT Support Engineer (263212)
Age:30
PTE:10
Education:15

What are my chances of getting an invite for NSW or Vic state?


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Most probab in September First or Second Round



Expat_vinay said:


> Any inputs (positive/negative) if I will receive invitation any time soon.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> ACS - Done
> ...


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

You should not Lie or hide facts.

Please refer http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-refused-visa-entry-another-country-10.html



himanisingla said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got invite yesterday for 189
> Now I have to fill form 80
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

This might be of interest.

The pro-rata invites for 16/17 add up to approx 16000. Total invites were approx 30000. Pro-rata are therefore about 53% of the total. non-pro about 47%, which is 14000

If you divide the invites for pro-rata into 26 rounds, it comes out at 620 per round (aware that one of the skills is using a few of the allocation for 489, but the vast majority are queued much earlier than non pro-rata). For 1000 invites per round, that means 380 left for non-pro-rata. As last year non pro-rata were invited at about 540 per round, we can expect the queue to build for non-pro-rata. It would indicate that the days of "next round invites" for non pro-rata are probably over. 

Or, to simplify. 30000 invited last year. 26*1000 invites available this year. Point to a queue of 4000 non-pro-rata by year end.


----------



## MGIG (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys 
Please help me
Occupation code: 233511
EOI date: 20th June 
Points: 65
Any expectations for when I can receive IT A
Thanks a lot


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

anguyen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone who lodged EOI as Electronics Engineer (233411) with 65 points got an invite yet?
> 
> ...




Same here, submitted on 5/19, with 65p, no news yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Experts

Obviouly no one knows the OC, the cut offs and the invitations per round yet but here is my rough broad analysis (For 263111/1st June/65 points/189) based on the figures from the last year and myimmitracker. 

From Feb17 onwards till May17, in myimmitracker, no. of 65 pointers and above EOIs are app. 70. Assuming there are just 10% applicants registered in myimmitracker, so number of EOIs would be app. 700.

And 2016 OC of app. 1400 got over by Jan17, so with 700 EOIs in front of me, I should get the ITA before Jan18.

P.S.: Assuming the worst case i.e. in case registered myimmitracker figures are just 5% of the actual then I would have app. 1400 EOIs and would be just on the verge for this year (if OC doesn't comes down).

Expert's opinion welcome!!!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> This might be of interest.
> 
> The pro-rata invites for 16/17 add up to approx 16000. Total invites were approx 30000. Pro-rata are therefore about 53% of the total. non-pro about 47%, which is 14000
> 
> ...


Yes, good point of view, what about pro-rata occupations? can we expect an increase in the cut-off points? for example, 5 point increase in IT occupations?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> This might be of interest.
> 
> The pro-rata invites for 16/17 add up to approx 16000. Total invites were approx 30000. Pro-rata are therefore about 53% of the total. non-pro about 47%, which is 14000
> 
> ...


It won't remain at 1000/round. It was 1000/round might be because they did some changes in their system (that's a fact) and they wanted to test it first, or might be because they just wanted to clear the backlog. Whatever the reason, it won't remain at 1000. Because if it remains at 1000/round, points for pro-rata and non-pro-rata could raise to 70 and 65 minimum respectively, and that's the last thing they want; because it effects international students admissions rate, education is $20 billion industry in Australia. Most of the Asian students choose courses that will help them immigrate later, that's the reason we see 'Accountant' in sol every year despite being flagged for years and industry reports of being in oversupply; for it accounts for 12% of international admissions and brings in $550 million to $1.5 billion to the economy. So any overnight change could have bad impact on their economy. Aussies are wise they flagged it for years (as a warning for students to choose other courses) and as soon as they see the balance shifting 'Accountant' will be removed.
P.S: Anything could be expected from Peter Dutton


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Thanks for reply, I was hoping invite yesterday , but seem queue is long
> 
> Let see August .
> 
> Regards


Not before September


----------



## divyeshpatel (Feb 7, 2017)

How can I know when I will be invited?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyeshpatel said:


> How can I know when I will be invited?
> 
> Thanks


You expect members to reply to you without giving any background information?

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

divyeshpatel said:


> How can I know when I will be invited?
> 
> Thanks


You will get an email from DIBP. Also, the status in skill select will change to "Invited". For your specific job code trend try picking up recent invitations results


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

1john1 said:


> It won't remain at 1000/round. It was 1000/round might be because they did some changes in their system (that's a fact) and they wanted to test it first, or might be because they just wanted to clear the backlog. Whatever the reason, it won't remain at 1000. Because if it remains at 1000/round, points for pro-rata and non-pro-rata could raise to 70 and 65 minimum respectively, and that's the last thing they want; because it effects international students admissions rate, education is $20 billion industry in Australia. Most of the Asian students choose courses that will help them immigrate later, that's the reason we see 'Accountant' in sol every year despite being flagged for years and industry reports of being in oversupply; for it accounts for 12% of international admissions and brings in $550 million to $1.5 billion to the economy. So any overnight change could have bad impact on their economy. Aussies are wise they flagged it for years (as a warning for students to choose other courses) and as soon as they see the balance shifting 'Accountant' will be removed.
> P.S: Anything could be expected from Peter Dutton


You make some excellent points. Here's the thing, though. Last year they missed their targets by a mile. I'm not sure what they will do next. Personally I think the ICT categories are badly defined, but I don't believe the answer to missing targets is to invite more ICT; perhaps invite smarter, but not more. The country has an aggressive growth target that requires a broad mix of skills. Increasing the number of 28 year old Indian dudes with 3 years experience working for an outsourcer is not going to give them that. So either people need to start having babies PDQ or they need to admit a broader spectrum at lower levels. You need to grow demand as well as supply 

So, on 1000 per round. I can't see it as being a test of the system: you may as well test with 2000 as 1000. Likewise I don't see how inviting less will clear backlog (unless you mean visa application backlog... in which case, that's kinda lame of them, they've had far fewer applications with pro-ratas closing in March). It might be that they are looking to introducing something else later.... maybe they're expecting a lot of kiwis.... maybe something entirely new. That might explain why there's no ceiling yet. Maybe EVERYTHING has allocations now, rather than random ceilings (you need how many Cabinet Makers????)

Still, as it stands, that's what's happening. There's a queue building.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> you mean they are NOT going to invite any 65 pointer for any occupation in any round?


Yes, very likely no invites in any occupation below 70 points if total allocation is only 1000 again. The 1000 fills up wit Pro rata and non pro rata invites at 70 and above and many of the Mechanical Engineers and Electronic Engineers and 261313 quota spills over into the 489 pool and then unusually, pro rata occupations get invited for 489 Family Sponsored - will never happen for Accountants and Auditors as they will be the first to get invited at 70+ and all their allocation gets filled before the 1000 total gets filled.

so don't worry about what the ceilings are for the year, worry about whether the 9th August will see more than 1000 invites in total.



Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

sruj said:


> hi KMS.
> 
> Even im in the same situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Sruj,

I was thinking on Aug 9th round if there are less 70 pointers, If not we can get it on Aug second round for sure. 

Experts please project some light on my understanding.

Thanks,
KMS


----------



## MGIG (Jul 25, 2017)

MGIG said:


> Hi guys
> Please help me
> Occupation code: 233511
> EOI date: 20th June
> ...


Any feedback??


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

FFacs said:


> This might be of interest.
> 
> The pro-rata invites for 16/17 add up to approx 16000. Total invites were approx 30000. Pro-rata are therefore about 53% of the total. non-pro about 47%, which is 14000
> 
> ...


I initially thought similar - Pro Rata for the round would be about 680 (extra for Mechanical Engineers as they should be about 65 not the 17 of last year and maybe extra 40 if Telecomms Engineer now Pro Rata.

This would give 320 for Non Pros for 12th July.

With the last 3 months of invitations being free of Pros, you can get an idea of how many non pros build up each fortnight and roughly the proportion at each points value. Looking at the last 4 rounds it is about an average of:

60 points = 410 EOIs
65 points = 185 EOIs
70 points = 50 EOIs
75+ points = 35 Eois

the 12th of July round was a 3 week gap so in the system was about:

60 points = 615
65 points = 280
70 points = 75
75 points = 50

So if there were 320 invites for the non pros, you would expect them to go down to nearly all the 65 pointers. 

I think all the 75 and above non-pros were invited only about 125 meaning that 875 pro ratas were invited and some spilled over into the 489 invites - so pro rata invites could be about 900 or more, 220+ more than I expected. I don't want to get the accountants and auditors excited but increases in other occupations would be small and in-line with an increase in the number of such workers in Australia. The pro rata numbers for Accountants and Auditors was slashed over a couple of years and is artificially low - so is it possible the numbers for Accountants and Auditors have been doubled.

Let's follow through this theory for the 26th July invites for non pros:

60 points = 615 + 410 = 1025
65 points = 280 + 185 = 465
70 points = 75 + 50 = 125
70+ points = 0 + 35

The results show that the non-pros got down to about 3rd July 2017 - so they moved 12 days from 21st June and are 23 days in arrears - so it got through about 1/3 of the 125 X 70 pointers = about 40 + 35 = 75. Over 900 for Pro rata again.

This is all guess work in the absence of Ceilings etc but it looks to me that there is a huge increase in the number of prorata invites which I can only see explained by an increase in Accountants/Auditors Ceilings.

Further evidence for increased Ceiling for Auditors (and Accountants) - look at the invitation round for Auditors for 12th April 2017 - there were only 38 invites as it hit the annual ceiling and all 80+ were invited and 75s up to 7th April. Lets say of the 38 invites 35 were at 75 and 3 at 80 and above. so in 2 weeks from the previous invite, 70 Auditor EOIs went on at 75 and above. No more invites until 12th July 6.5 fortnights later. I have no figures for Auditors for that round so lets look at the 26th July round - 7.5 fortnights of backlog - so there would be a backlog of 525 EOIs at 75 and above - say 500 at 75 and 25 at 80 and above. The invitations got down to at least 2nd May 2017 for 75 point auditors - all of the 80 points (25) plus 25 days of 75 pointers - 25 days out of a 91 day backlog = 25/91*500 = 137 invites +25 = about 162 invites over 2 rounds for auditors.

So maybe the Auditors and Accountants have been greatly increased but there are so many unknown and variables, let's not get too excited until we see some official results and ceilings

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently in Germany and would like to get PCC from Indian authorities and PCC from German authorities (as I was in Germany for more than a year in the last 10 years). Can you please let me know, if anyone has got their PCC certificates here in Germany and the process.


----------



## Aussietobe (Jul 19, 2017)

DOE..?

Hey guys!

I updated my EOI(261313) on 30/05/2017 for 189 and 190-NSW.

On 17/07/2017, i again updated my EOI and applied for 190-VIC

What will be my DOE?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Please review the below and let me know when do I get the invitation?

Primary applicant nominated occupation: 261312
Points: 65
*EOI initially submitted on: 18-MAY-2017*
Partner's nominated occupation: 261313
Partner points: 5
*Total points: 70 and EOI last submitted on: 14-JUL-2017*

We were expecting the invitation on July 26th 2017 however, due to our bad luck we still did not receive it, could you please let me know when do we receive the invitation

Please provide your valuable inputs. Thanks a ton


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I am Indian citizen currently working in Saudi Arabia and could anyone here please share the procedure to obtain the PCC from Saudi Arabia and how long does it take to get the PCC?

I am expecting your responses and thanks for the support and understanding.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am Indian citizen currently working in Saudi Arabia and could anyone here please share the procedure to obtain the PCC from Saudi Arabia and how long does it take to get the PCC?
> 
> I am expecting your responses and thanks for the support and understanding.


Have a look at Police Check

Saudi Arabia


----------



## mandamn (Jul 12, 2017)

FFacs said:


> You make some excellent points. Here's the thing, though. Last year they missed their targets by a mile. I'm not sure what they will do next. Personally I think the ICT categories are badly defined, but I don't believe the answer to missing targets is to invite more ICT; perhaps invite smarter, but not more. *The country has an aggressive growth target that requires a broad mix of skills. Increasing the number of 28 year old Indian dudes with 3 years experience working for an outsourcer is not going to give them that.* So either people need to start having babies PDQ or they need to admit a broader spectrum at lower levels. You need to grow demand as well as supply
> 
> So, on 1000 per round. I can't see it as being a test of the system: you may as well test with 2000 as 1000. Likewise I don't see how inviting less will clear backlog (unless you mean visa application backlog... in which case, that's kinda lame of them, they've had far fewer applications with pro-ratas closing in March). It might be that they are looking to introducing something else later.... maybe they're expecting a lot of kiwis.... maybe something entirely new. That might explain why there's no ceiling yet. Maybe EVERYTHING has allocations now, rather than random ceilings (you need how many Cabinet Makers????)
> 
> Still, as it stands, that's what's happening. There's a queue building.


ICT occupation list for migration is open for all people around the world irrespective of their nationality as long as they meet the points requirement, not sure how that statement is even relevant in this thread. You need to tone yourself down.


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #233311
* Occupation Name - Electrical Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 26-June-2017
* Total points - 60
* Onshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

It seems occupation ceiling will be out next week.
Lets be hopeful.

http://www.iscah.com/occupational-ceilings-update-201718/


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Unofficial Skill Select Results - 26th July 2017 - Iscah
> 
> for
> 2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 23/06/2017
> ...


Hi Thomas,

Check mohit627 update - 261313 - 70 Points - DOE - 9th may. 

Also there was one more update for 261313 - 70 points with DOE 3rd May.

:fingerscrossed:
Thanks..!!


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> divyeshpatel said:
> 
> 
> > How can I know when I will be invited?
> ...


lol , nice mate, appreciate you for replying with no data.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Quick query..

In EOI, have they changed the name of 189 from (sub class 189)(permanent) to (subclass 189)(Points-Tested Stream)??


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Quick query..
> 
> In EOI, have they changed the name of 189 from (sub class 189)(permanent) to (subclass 189)(Points-Tested Stream)??
> 
> ...


There is another stream created this year in 189 just for New Zealand citizens

Hence this new description of points tested stream and NZ citizen stream

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is another stream created this year in 189 just for New Zealand citizens
> 
> Hence this new description of points tested stream and NZ citizen stream
> 
> Cheers


I did think so but wanted a 2nd opinion.. thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

I am trying to pre-book Medicals, I have created immi account but cant figure out how the HAP ID can be generated. Can someone be kind enough to pm me steps. Thanks

EOI 18th May 2017
Points 70
Code 261111


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> I am trying to pre-book Medicals, I have created immi account but cant figure out how the HAP ID can be generated. Can someone be kind enough to pm me steps. Thanks
> 
> EOI 18th May 2017
> Points 70
> Code 261111


Did you click on "Organize your health assessment"?

After that i believe you can print one letter which consists of HAP ID

Steps from DIBP website:

1.You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
2. We determine whether health examinations are required
3. You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
4. You download an eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Did you click on "Organize your health assessment"?
> 
> After that i believe you can print one letter which consists of HAP ID
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Apologies for being dumb but this is what I get after logging in. I can click on start new application but it won't give me option to select 189. Sure am doing something wrong.









Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Thanks bro. Apologies for being dumb but this is what I get after logging in. I can click on start new application but it won't give me option to select 189. Sure am doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I know where you are going wrong.

Select the "My Health declarations" option from list of options. Dont go for the option which you selected after clicking new application


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> OK. I know where you are going wrong.
> 
> Select the "My Health declarations" option from list of options. Dont go for the option which you selected after clicking new application


Aha!!! I thought I was the only genius in this world wide web. You sure is on top of me. I got it. Thanks bro. I need to quit smoking  

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have a look at Police Check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Please review the below points and eoi date and let me know when do I get the invitation?

Primary applicant nominated occupation: 261312
Points: 65
EOI initially submitted on: 18-MAY-2017
Partner's nominated occupation: 261313
Partner points: 5
Total points: 70 and EOI last submitted on: 14-JUL-2017

We were expecting the invitation on July 26th 2017 however, due to our bad luck we still did not receive it, could you please let me know when do we receive the invitation

Please provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Can anyone please share the invitation round planned for the month of August 2017. Kindly share any links or sources, please.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Can anyone please share the invitation round planned for the month of August 2017. Kindly share any links or sources, please.


Not released yet, but probably on 2nd wednesday and 4th wednesday 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Not released yet, but probably on 2nd wednesday and 4th wednesday
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Thanks, based on your experience can you please let me know when do I get the invite for the below point and eoi last submission date

Primary applicant nominated occupation: 261312
Points: 65
EOI initially submitted on: 18-MAY-2017
Partner's nominated occupation: 261313
Partner points: 5
*Total points: 70 and EOI last submitted on: 14-JUL-2017*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please review the below points and eoi date and let me know when do I get the invitation?
> 
> ...


Don't worry

You will surely get the invite in the next round

Prepare to pay the visa fees and upload documents 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please review the below points and eoi date and let me know when do I get the invitation?
> 
> ...


Don't worry

You will surely get the invite in the next round

Make arrangement to pay the visa fees and upload documents 

Cheers


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

New user here just want to know either 70 points is enough to get the invitation as system analyst or we need to improve our score and how much time it will take to call invitation with these points plz suggest .


----------



## mazerunner (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone


Finally I was able to submit my EOI last week with 70 points for 263111 after clearing my PTE. Any chance for me to receive invite next round?


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

What are the chances for 189 with 65 points for job code 261313 (Software Engineer). I am planning to submit EOI in 2 days. Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mazerunner said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> Finally I was able to submit my EOI last week with 70 points for 263111 after clearing my PTE. Any chance for me to receive invite next round?


Looks doubtful

Only application till 22nd April were cleared in July round with 70 points

So atleast a couple of months more unless they increase the number of total invites from 1000 per round to 2000 as earlier 

Cheers


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don't worry
> 
> You will surely get the invite in the next round
> 
> ...


Thanks, your wish come true soon and we get the visa granted ASAP. All the best to you and all.


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Expert Team,

Could you please provide the steps to do PCC from Calicut India. We have booked an appointment on Passport Seva Kendra for 4th August 2017. 

If anyone has done the PCC before receiving the invitation, *kindly share the steps and documents to be carried.*

Looking forward to your help and support.

Thanks


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don't worry
> 
> You will surely get the invite in the next round
> 
> ...


Dear,
Thanks, please share the below information:

1> Visa fees for primary, partner and one kid?
2> What all documents should be ready before the invite to speed up process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear,
> Thanks, please share the below information:
> 
> 1> Visa fees for primary, partner and one kid?
> 2> What all documents should be ready before the invite to speed up process?


1. About 6,500 AUD

2. There is a complete list available on the DIBP website as well as on several threads on the forum

Cheers


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Please if someone can help me how to do the payment. Have tried using international debit card but the transaction fails. The bank says the limit is 3 lakh inr but still it fails.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Please if someone can help me how to do the payment. Have tried using international debit card but the transaction fails. The bank says the limit is 3 lakh inr but still it fails.


One option would be to do through icici forex card.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Expert Team,
> 
> Could you please provide the steps to do PCC from Calicut India. We have booked an appointment on Passport Seva Kendra for 4th August 2017.
> 
> ...


a) Be happy
b) Take Marriage certificate if spouse name not added in passport (original and xerox)
c) They will take pic via webcam there only but just in case keep 2 pics
d) Take address proofs original and xerox for which PCC is needed (voter ID, possession letter/rent agreement, LPG bill with address, any other address proof)
e) Identity docs whichever you have (keep xerox in case they ask)

NOTE : If the Police verification has already happened at the address mentioned in passport AND IT IS THE CURRENT ADDRESS as well then they may issue the PCC on the same day. Else it will be issue after police verification which usually takes 15-20 days. In this case opt for SMS seva which costs 45Rs per person


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Expert Team,
> 
> Could you please provide the steps to do PCC from Calicut India. We have booked an appointment on Passport Seva Kendra for 4th August 2017.
> 
> ...


Documents to carry: 

1. Original passport
2. Print out of the online payment receipt
3. Print out of your passport - front and back pages. Also sign the print out.
4. The above should suffice if you have been residing at the same residence for the past 2 - 3 years. 
5. If you are not, then, you need to carry current address proof. Post paid bill, Proof of Gas Connection, Rent agreement, Current Bank passbook with your photo. Any one of these will do.

Steps:

1. You will be allotted a certain time. Be there atleast 10 minutes in advance.
2. As soon as you enter PSK, they will very your papers.
3. A PCC declaration form has to be filled. It is available usually at the PSK or if there is a xerox center inside the PSK they will have it. Costs about Rs. 5/-. Carry some loose change.
4. Another token is issued. 
5. Go inside to the next counter and they will verify your details and take your finger prints. Ensure you do not have any cuts on fingers.
6. A photo will also be taken at this counter. It will be used while issuing your PCC.
7. You will then move to third counter. An officer will check your credentials and ask you to move to the next and final counter.
8. The officer at the final counter checks your original passport. If a police check has already been performed while issuing you a passport and if you live at the same address, PCC will be issued instantaneously. 
9. If a police verification is required, the officer will inform the same. 
10. Special branch officer will call you and visit your residence. Ask questions about how long you have lived there and such. My suggestion, if you live with elders ensure they are present. Creates as sense of living with the family. 
11. Get the signatures of your two references and submit the form with your recent photo to the officer. 
12. If you have subscribed to SMS facility, you will receive a msg that the verification was positive and you can collect the PCC.
13. Visit the PSK, you will be asked to go to the final counter directly. Collect the PCC. (This step takes about 10 minutes in total)

Hope this helps!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

VJ1 said:


> Documents to carry:
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. Print out of the online payment receipt
> ...


If "Grants" were issued for perfect reply then you would be the first one to get it. Nicely explained


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Looks doubtful
> 
> Only application till 22nd April were cleared in July round with 70 points
> 
> ...


Hello Newbrienz 
i think the invitations went to mid june for 263111 code at 70 points.As there was one person in this forum he got invitation for DOE of 14th june on 26 july round.

Attached is the attachment.Please clarify on this.


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If "Grants" were issued for perfect reply then you would be the first one to get it. Nicely explained


Buddy - I am a BA. Being elaborate and this detailed is a professional hazard!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Hello Newbrienz
> i think the invitations went to mid june for 263111 code at 70 points.As there was one person in this forum he got invitation for DOE of 14th june on 26 july round.
> 
> Attached is the attachment.Please clarify on this.


The figures everyone have are all unconfirmed 
It may vary from one website to another until, DIBP decides to release the actual data

Unofficial Skill Select Results - 26th July 2017 - Iscah

I took my figures from here 

Cheers


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The figures everyone have are all unconfirmed
> It may vary from one website to another until, DIBP decides to release the actual data
> 
> Unofficial Skill Select Results - 26th July 2017 - Iscah
> ...


The one attachment which i send u is of a genuine person kaylogics and he got invitation which means iscah is wrong.So if you can truncate these website from this forum as this is confusing to follow a website where it is totally dependent on myimmitracker.


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

VJ1 said:


> Documents to carry:
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. Print out of the online payment receipt
> ...


Dear VJ1,

Thanks for your patience and response. I have below queries

Point 11 - Get the signatures of your two references and submit the form with your recent photo to the officer. - Which form are you referring, please confirm?

We have furnished the two references in the form and already uploaded it on the PSK site

Regarding the Employment Type in the PCC form, I am currently not employed from Jan 2016 as I am taking care of the first child and I will resume working once I get the Aus PR, can you please suggest what needs to be filled here, the options are housewife, not employed

Based on your experience the officer at PSK will not ask for any invitation or documents related to my immigration like ACS, EOI etc., please advise.

I have booked an appoint on 4th August and need your suggestions.


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> a) Be happy
> b) Take Marriage certificate if spouse name not added in passport (original and xerox)
> c) They will take pic via webcam there only but just in case keep 2 pics
> d) Take address proofs original and xerox for which PCC is needed (voter ID, possession letter/rent agreement, LPG bill with address, any other address proof)
> ...


Dear,

Thanks for the response, I appreciate it.


----------



## VJ1 (Jul 25, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear VJ1,
> 
> Thanks for your patience and response. I have below queries
> 
> ...


Most welcome. Ok, to answer your questions:

1. Point 11 - The officer will have a case file. It will contain a form. You will have to obtain signatures from both the references the day the officer visits you. It is better to furnish names of the people who live in the same residential complex if living in an apartment. If you have an independent house, neighbors would be ideal. For some reason, if the person is not available at home, please get the signatures of any other person living nearby. This step is mandatory!
2. Not employed will be fine. The officer is usually very courteous. Just wants to make sure that your claims are genuine. No need to get worried. 
3. No, there is no need to furnish any immigration related documentation. All the officer would want to see is the original passport.

Wishing you the very best for your application!


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

VJ1 said:


> Most welcome. Ok, to answer your questions:
> 
> 1. Point 11 - The officer will have a case file. It will contain a form. You will have to obtain signatures from both the references the day the officer visits you. It is better to furnish names of the people who live in the same residential complex if living in an apartment. If you have an independent house, neighbors would be ideal. For some reason, if the person is not available at home, please get the signatures of any other person living nearby. This step is mandatory!
> 2. Not employed will be fine. The officer is usually very courteous. Just wants to make sure that your claims are genuine. No need to get worried.
> ...


Thanks for the information and wishes.


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I would like to know the procedure and process for doing the medical tests.

I have not received the invitation yet and it is good to do the medical test before hand or should I wait till I get my invite.

I am currently from Calicut and I have a two-year-old kid, please share the details about the medical test. Any links or pointers will be greatly appreciated.

And also could you please share the medical procedure from the location Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I would like to know the procedure and process for doing the medical tests.
> 
> ...


This will explain: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html

One single My Health Declaration is enough for the whole family.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

occupation ceiling next week


----------



## Manjit0279 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi we gave medicals for 186 visa in may 2016 but my nomination was refused. This time my nomination is approved on 24th july. Do we have to give medicals again or the last medicals are still valid.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manjit0279 said:


> Hi we gave medicals for 186 visa in may 2016 but my nomination was refused. This time my nomination is approved on 24th july. Do we have to give medicals again or the last medicals are still valid.


Medical results are valid for only 1 year
I think they have already expired 

You will have to generate new HAP ids and get the tests done again

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Same aspirant as other people on this forum.

Have just submitted EOI for 189 and 190 NSW.

Currently in Melbourne on a 457 visa and did complete 1 year but I am not claiming the 5 points that should have been applicable here, since my employer nominated me under the occupation of a Support Engineer. However, it was an L3 support along with the responsibilities of a developer as well along with the support roles.

That's why, I did get a positive assessment from ACS under Software Engineer.

Does anybody know if this can result in creating any kind of doubt in the case officer's mind that why I am not claiming the points although it was deemed eligible by ACS. Has anyone been in the similar scenario and successfully got the visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Same aspirant as other people on this forum.
> 
> Have just submitted EOI for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


You have been assessed by ACS just a few days back under Software Engineer with this Role and Responsibility

I dont understand why you would not want to claim these points.
If you dont, it will certainly raise doubts in the mind of the CO in my opinion

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have been assessed by ACS just a few days back under Software Engineer with this Role and Responsibility
> 
> I dont understand why you would not want to claim these points.
> If you dont, it will certainly raise doubts in the mind of the CO in my opinion
> ...



I did consult this case with one of the MARA agents and he suggested that it would rather create doubt during the verification of my 5 points claimed under AU experience since the nominated occupation was of a support engineer during the tenure here in Melbourne in the 457 visa and CO would suspect how I am claiming the points for a software engineer.

On the other hand, if I don't claim the points, perhaps CO won't even look at the experience thing and he is not an IT expert to further judge about my IT responsibilities what I am claiming or not or what else would be the case if not claim the points.

It's basically a carelessness done by my employer in the 457, where I didn't have any control and I am in this dilemma now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indy14 said:


> I did consult this case with one of the MARA agents and he suggested that it would rather create doubt during the verification of my 5 points claimed under AU experience since the nominated occupation was of a support engineer during the tenure here in Melbourne in the 457 visa and CO would suspect how I am claiming the points for a software engineer.
> 
> On the other hand, if I don't claim the points, perhaps CO won't even look at the experience thing and he is not an IT expert to further judge about my IT responsibilities what I am claiming or not or what else would be the case if not claim the points.
> 
> It's basically a carelessness done by my employer in the 457, where I didn't have any control and I am in this dilemma now.


Had there been a designation change after the ACS assessment, and then you would not have claimed points, it was understandable.
You will have to give your complete employment history anyways in Form 80 and the CO will see that you are in Australia for the past 1 year and have yet not claimed points

Its just a question of choosing the lesser evil

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Had there been a designation change after the ACS assessment, and then you would not have claimed points, it was understandable.
> You will have to give your complete employment history anyways in Form 80 and the CO will see that you are in Australia for the past 1 year and have yet not claimed points
> 
> Its just a question of choosing the lesser evil
> ...


At what stage we are required to submit the Form 80. Is it after the invite during the upload of other documents along with the actual PR application?

That's right, it's the question of choosing the lesser evil. But don't know anything right now, which would be the lesser evil.

Do you know about any such similar case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indy14 said:


> At what stage we are required to submit the Form 80. Is it after the invite during the upload of other documents along with the actual PR application?
> 
> That's right, it's the question of choosing the lesser evil. But don't know anything right now, which would be the lesser evil.
> 
> Do you know about any such similar case?


Members here recommend loading the Form 80 with all the documents being uploaded upon actual application of the PR

Moreover the current employment also has to be given in the main visa form which you will fill online after getting the grant
So it's not something you can hide, if that's what you are thinking

I am not aware of any such similar case
another member may advise you if he has any information 

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Members here recommend loading the Form 80 with all the documents being uploaded upon actual application of the PR
> 
> Moreover the current employment also has to be given in the main visa form which you will fill online after getting the grant
> So it's not something you can hide, if that's what you are thinking
> ...


Thank you. Let me see if other members have any opinion for this case.

I will again consult the MARA agent regarding the points you have mentioned.

I am definitely not thinking of hiding anything but I am positive on the fact that CO will not be an IT expert to judge when he sees my employment in Australia in the visa form and form 80 to speculate why I didn't claim the points. It could be the possibility that he ignores this and thinks that due to some IT different roles I didn't claim the points.


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello!

I need help with PCC. I am Indian and have stayed in Malaysia for work for more than 12 months - from Dec 2012 to October 2014. Now I have moved back to India. 

Does anyone know a way to get the Malaysia PCC done?

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


---------------------------------------------------------
Code 261313 Software Engineer 
189 visa / 65 points
DOE: 5th July 2017
Waiting for the Invite!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aps26 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need help with PCC. I am Indian and have stayed in Malaysia for work for more than 12 months - from Dec 2012 to October 2014. Now I have moved back to India.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps

Portal - Certificate of Good Conduct - Other Information

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Same aspirant as other people on this forum.
> 
> Have just submitted EOI for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with not claiming. Lots of people have done it before and got invite and visa grant. If you already have enough points, there is no need to claim all and get more documents to prove and get longer processing time. Hence, there are some who chooses not to use all the points and uses whatever is enough for an invite.

Also, you mention everything in Form 80 & 1221 whether you claiming points or not. Hiding is lying, simple as that.

That's why marking as Relevant and Not Relevant in EOI work exp option is there.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is nothing wrong with not claiming. Lots of people have done it before and got invite and visa grant. If you already have enough points, there is no need to claim all and get more documents to prove and get longer processing time. Hence, there are some who chooses not to use all the points and uses whatever is enough for an invite.
> 
> Also, you mention everything in Form 80 & 1221 whether you claiming points or not. Hiding is lying, simple as that.
> 
> That's why marking as Relevant and Not Relevant in EOI work exp option is there.


Thanks for your response Zaback21, this has given me a relief.

What kind of columns/fields are there in the form 80 and 1221. I mean what information we put in there for our IT experience. What columns are there in it where we mention our IT experience for e.g. fields like designation and position and period?

Also, if we are not getting any points for experience, does that mean we don't need to submit any document while PR application to prove that, apart for ACS skill assessment letter?

Thanks again,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Thanks for your response Zaback21, this has given me a relief.
> 
> What kind of columns/fields are there in the form 80 and 1221. I mean what information we put in there for our IT experience. Do we have a specific column where we mention whether we have claimed the points or not. Or some other fields of designation and position and period.
> 
> ...



Form 80 is different than EOI work exp section. It asks for everything in your life so far (some sections only 10 years) and you should answer all. 

Form 80: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

And these are two separate things.

And you can attach as many extra sheets required.

That's right. No claiming, no proving except the assessment letter.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Form 80 is different than EOI work exp section. It asks for everything in your life so far (some sections only 10 years) and you should answer all.
> 
> Form 80: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Awesome. Thank you.


Make sure you attach other basic info and documents like certificates, transcript, CV, etc just no work experience claim related documents as required.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Make sure you attach other basic info and documents like certificates, transcript, CV, etc just no work experience claim related documents as required.


Got it thanks.

Have just submitted EOI as of now. Will have to wait for the invite.

Would you have any idea what time is it going to take roughly for the invite for an EOI (189) submitted on 28-July-2017 at 65 points.

Have also submitted 190 at 70 points but I am much bothered about 189. Will contact NSW for nomination although.


----------



## ninizhang522 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi experts, 

My DOE is 12/05/2017, point 70. But my visa will expire in early Oct. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invite or what to do now? As i am currently trying to study PTE, but I've taken IELTS 7 in stead of PTE 65 before, I reckon is totally different structure. I am afraid I can not get the invite before Oct. 

Thank you guys so much.


----------



## ninizhang522 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi experts, 

ANZSCO: 2611. My DOE is 12/05/2017, point 70. But my visa will expire in early Oct. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invite or what to do now? As i am currently trying to study PTE, but I've taken IELTS 7 in stead of PTE 65 before, I reckon is totally different structure. I am afraid I can not get the invite before Oct. 

Thank you guys so much.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Have you tried to change or retrieve your EOI account password since last month? I forgot my password, but I have tried to recover my password many times since last month, and I faced with technical error


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have you tried to change or retrieve your EOI account password since last month? I forgot my password, but I have tried to recover my password many times since last month, and I faced with technical error


Hii,

If not able to recover try to contact them through email and if possible call them


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

occupation ceiling next week


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> They are saying VISA is mandatory to buy forex Card.


Yes even I checked today. They are refusing to provide the forex card without visa.


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> occupation ceiling next week


Hi, From where you get this information?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> occupation ceiling next week


information source please?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## ram1255 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Some times the issue could be due to technical problems, please try once again after a day or 2 and if still problem persists contact the support team.

Regards
Ram


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI on 28th July 2017 for 189 with 65 points. When can I expect my invite? Any idea guys?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 28th July 2017 for 189 with 65 points. When can I expect my invite? Any idea guys?


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


261313 Software Engineer


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
> PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88


Wow! How have you done this? I've got IELTS 8,9,7,8 and in 10 days time I will try PTE-A.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

indy14 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you attach other basic info and documents like certificates, transcript, CV, etc just no work experience claim related documents as required.
> ...


How to contact for NSw sponsorshih? Is that auto picked?


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi friends,

Can you please let me know:

1) Supporting documents for partner in case separated( non migrating and non dependent, and partner is NZ Citizen).

2) Supporting document for baby ( as baby is currently living with my partner)

What will happen if partner refuses to sign any form or not replies, how to present it while filing visa application?

Any information or if directed to right source, I will be very thankful.

Thank you,


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> How to contact for NSw sponsorshih? Is that auto picked?


I initially thought we can contact NSW to seek nomination but after going through the postulates on their website, it's mentioned that they will auto-pick the candidates on the basis of the candidate's EOI and send the nomination link, where we need to fill the nomination form within 14 days and then they will send the sponsorship to DIBP and the candidate will get an invite through skillselect.

Below is the NSW nomination process, they will look at the candidate's EOI and send them a nomination if they decide so.

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Taken from their website.This is the link:

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can you please let me know:
> 
> ...


Separated as in Divorced or just staying separately but legally Married ?
Divorce Proceedings started ?

Cheers


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Separated as in Divorced or just staying separately but legally Married ?
> Divorce Proceedings started ?
> 
> Cheers



Just staying separately for over 15 months, in different countries. Legally married in New Zealand.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Just staying separately for over 15 months, in different countries. Legally married in New Zealand.


I think you are better off taking professional advice from a MARA Agent

Cheers


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Folks, for tax statements - do I need to provide tax filing docs (itrV etc.) or Form 16 or both or any other doc?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Folks, for tax statements - do I need to provide tax filing docs (itrV etc.) or Form 16 or both or any other doc?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


ITR V Has no value

Form 16 and Form 26AS would be preferable 

Cheers


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ITR V Has no value
> 
> Form 16 and Form 26AS would be preferable
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man, so all pages of form 16 or only first page?

Also, is it advisable to put tax slips of each month?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ITR V Has no value
> 
> Form 16 and Form 26AS would be preferable
> 
> Cheers


Also, the border.gov.au page says tax returns- wots that mean?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Thanks man, so all pages of form 16 or only first page?
> 
> Also, is it advisable to put tax slips of each month?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


If you in India 
Get form 16, 26AS and form 143(1) in ideal situation and if anyone of these is missing then bank statement from a govt bank mentioning each month's salary credited and employer's name.


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> If you in India
> Get form 16, 26AS and form 143(1) in ideal situation and if anyone of these is missing then bank statement from a govt bank mentioning each month's salary credited and employer's name.


I hv the salary slips already, just to be safe I will also upload form 16 and 26as. But I can't upload the 143 because of some issue - does it matter?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> I hv the salary slips already, just to be safe I will also upload form 16 and 26as. But I can't upload the 143 because of some issue - does it matter?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


More then enough
Leave the 143

Cheers


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> More then enough
> Leave the 143
> 
> Cheers


Sorry for being too inquisitive, should I also include monthly tax slips ( 4 per year) ?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singh1982 said:


> Sorry for being too inquisitive, should I also include monthly tax slips ( 4 per year) ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


What are monthly tax slips ?

Cheers


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What are monthly tax slips ?
> 
> Cheers


Something that my employer provides me monthly it's a detailed build up of tax each coming month

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiva345 (Jul 30, 2017)

I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2016 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2016 application...any information would be much helpful


----------



## shiva345 (Jul 30, 2017)

I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2017 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2017 application...any information would be much helpful


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shiva345 said:


> I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2017 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2017 application...any information would be much helpful


Not having a job now won't have any issues during VISA lodge. 
Not sure about mech engineers invite trend. May be others can advise


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

Aussiemyte said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> > vivekkallath said:
> ...


 can you please share your doe time?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

shiva345 said:


> I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2016 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2016 application...any information would be much helpful


2335 is pro-rata and so the cut-off date is generally high. Moreover, in the last two invite rounds, only 70/70+ applicants were invited from all occupations because of only 1000 invites per round. Things may improve in the future but you may try to increase your points if you can to be a little more sure of the invite. If you don't have 20 points for English, pte-A is a good option.
Goodluck.


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #233311
* Occupation Name - Electrical Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 26-June-2017
* Total points - 60
* Onshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

occupation ceiling to be announced this week


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

i hope by wednesday


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> occupation ceiling to be announced this week





Khemraj1# said:


> i hope by wednesday


Shouldn't we more concerned about the maximum number of invitations for each round?


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi people,

Any idea when is the next Invite round for August 2017?

When to expect the Invite for 65 points for Software Engineer 261313?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Any idea when is the next Invite round for August 2017?
> 
> When to expect the Invite for 65 points for Software Engineer 261313?


You need to be patient as this might take few more rounds. I am hoping at least 2 more rounds. could be more.

What was your DOE?


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

*Previous Visa Cancellation query*

Hi All,

I have one query and appreciate if anybody can provide some inputs.

I recently received the grant. While preparing for doc submission I see a section in Form 80 which asks for "Whether you have been rejected a Visa Before".

My Spouse got her US Business Visa application rejected in Late 2013, as the embassy doesn't let you know the reason for refusal we really don't have any justification that why the visa was rejected.

Now my question is What impact this can have on out Visa Processing?

Regards
Mohit


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You need to be patient as this might take few more rounds. I am hoping at least 2 more rounds. could be more.
> 
> What was your DOE?


Just today i got my ACS results. About to submit the EOI now.Sorry i know its too early to expect. Just wanted to know how long it might take

Are you waiting for an invite? What was your DOE?


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

I my suggestions, It should not have any impact as US visa rejection is very common, plus its 3-4 years back and for your spouse so not for primary applicant. 
Mention correct information and it should be good.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> occupation ceiling to be announced this week


Source from ?


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you !


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys, 

Is degree transcript mandatory? I have detailed mark-sheets which have subjects name, code, and marks mentioned. I provided these at the time of ACS assessment, and they did not ask for transcript. Not sure how dibp will respond.. 

I can get it but for that I will have to travel far and take few days off which I want to avoid..


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

I had read earlier that people pay using forex card.. can't I just use my visa credit card to pay for visa fees ? 
Additional DCC will apply; are are there any other hidden charges?
Is paying by credit card costlier than paying by forex card?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is degree transcript mandatory? I have detailed mark-sheets which have subjects name, code, and marks mentioned. I provided these at the time of ACS assessment, and they did not ask for transcript. Not sure how dibp will respond..
> 
> I can get it but for that I will have to travel far and take few days off which I want to avoid..


Hi

The detailed marksheet will work. Combine them and upload. If you can get them notarized with "true copy" stamp then it will be good.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> The detailed marksheet will work. Combine them and upload. If you can get them notarized with "true copy" stamp then it will be good.


Thanks for the response. I do have notarized copy of marksheets. So, I can presume that DIBP will be fine with these?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks for the response. I do have notarized copy of marksheets. So, I can presume that DIBP will be fine with these?


Yes. Don't confuse the transcripts with that of required for WES where you submit request with college/Univ and then they give you sealed envelope which has to be directly sent to WES.

Here you notarize the DMCs and upload them.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rvr1990 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 21st of June with 80 points as an Agricultural Scientist under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:
> 
> ...



Same here. Submitted EOI on 31th July 2017 with 70 points for Agricultural Scientist. When shall I expectan invite?



*ANZSCO Code:* 234112 Agricultural Scientist
*IELTS: *8 (L9, R8, W7, S7.5) 17/07/2017
*VETASSESS Skills assessment: *27/07/2017
*EOI 189: *31/07/2017
*TOTAL POINTS:*70


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rvr1990 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for the most illuminating information here! I have submitted my EOI on the 21st of June with 80 points as an Agricultural Scientist under the 189 scheme. I had 2 questions i would most appreciate some views on:
> 
> ...


rvr1990. Did you get an invitation yet? please let us know


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I have applied for 189 with 65 points for 261312 anzesco code o 28th April.
When can I expect an invite?


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

*Query on ACS and EOI Entry*

Folks - I am new to the forum and not sure if I can post this question here. I was browsing details on this forum. Got confused and hence registered to post a question.

I have 12 years experience over 3 jobs. ACS cleared me with 4 years deduction and I am good. 

For my 2nd and 3rd job, I have worked in India and Germany though my parent company is in India. For job 2, it is precisely 3 years in India and 1 year in Germany. For Job 3, it 2 years in India and 2 years in Germany.

I only made 3 entries in ACS website - 1 each for Job 1, 2 and 3. ACS assessment letter has likewise mentioned the 3 jobs 

When I read through this forum, I am confused if this is a mistake. Is it necessary to have location wise entries in ACS or can I just do 1 per company and proceed?

I already have ACS clearance and I am forced to wonder if I need to redo it? 

Request all the experienced people here to advise. Thanks all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> Folks - I am new to the forum and not sure if I can post this question here. I was browsing details on this forum. Got confused and hence registered to post a question.
> 
> I have 12 years experience over 3 jobs. ACS cleared me with 4 years deduction and I am good.
> 
> ...


I don't know on what evidence basis ACS had done the assessment 
Your reference letter or statutory declaration had to clearly show that you worked in different locations in each company

In my opinion, the assessment is defective 
How long back have you got the assessment done ?
If it's recent, then maybe they will correct it to show the different locations without charging you the fees again 

Even if they ask you to pay the fees, you are better off getting the assessment done again with the periods and location showed in the correct sequence 

Cheers


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don't know on what evidence basis ACS had done the assessment
> Your reference letter or statutory declaration had to clearly show that you worked in different locations in each company
> 
> In my opinion, the assessment is defective
> ...


I am on the same boat


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don't know on what evidence basis ACS had done the assessment
> Your reference letter or statutory declaration had to clearly show that you worked in different locations in each company
> 
> In my opinion, the assessment is defective
> ...


Thanks for responding. I got the result only today. I had shown them clearly in my statutory document. While providing entry in ACS, I did only 1 per job. What do I do now? Please advise


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> Folks - I am new to the forum and not sure if I can post this question here. I was browsing details on this forum. Got confused and hence registered to post a question.
> 
> I have 12 years experience over 3 jobs. ACS cleared me with 4 years deduction and I am good.
> 
> ...


Hi, Could you please share for which skill you have applied and what is your education and field of experience which they deducted?


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi, Could you please share for which skill you have applied and what is your education and field of experience which they deducted?


261111.B Tech in Electrical and Electronics. 4 years deduction


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> Thanks for responding. I got the result only today. I had shown them clearly in my statutory document. While providing entry in ACS, I did only 1 per job. What do I do now? Please advise


As I Said, write an email to ACS tomorrow pointing out the experience which you want split location wise
Be honest and tell them it's your fault that while applying you accidentally merged the 2 experience as one
Ask them for advice how the same can be rectified. Point out that all the supporting evidence submitted with the application were correct and this was overlooked by the assessor also

Post the reply you get here 

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is degree transcript mandatory? I have detailed mark-sheets which have subjects name, code, and marks mentioned. I provided these at the time of ACS assessment, and they did not ask for transcript. Not sure how dibp will respond..
> 
> I can get it but for that I will have to travel far and take few days off which I want to avoid..


Hi Sumit,

In your signature I see: EOI Updated (189) : 21st Jan 2017 (60 points) myAge 

Is it that after submitting the EOI, your EOI gets updated automatically if you cross the age bracket during the processing? I want to know because it is the case for me as well.

Thank you.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don't know on what evidence basis ACS had done the assessment
> Your reference letter or statutory declaration had to clearly show that you worked in different locations in each company
> 
> In my opinion, the assessment is defective
> ...


I would strongly consider newbienz's suggestion, I was in similar situation but I was able to update my SD before I got my ACS results.....your future steps are strongly linked to the ACS....

Example, you will need Germary's PC, fill the location details in form 80, there are many places you will need to lie if you don't get your ACS fixed....or there would be discrepancies in different forms which may make the CO suspicious....


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> 261111.B Tech in Electrical and Electronics. 4 years deduction


Thanks for the reply!

I have the same case but with 10.3 years experience. But I have all 10+ years as a business analyst experience with electronics and communication.

1. Didn't you have all years experience as business analyst. I thought they should have deducted only 2 years. Or is it may be because they count experience of only last 10 years that's why they skipped your experience of 11th and 12th year?

2. I too have lot of location changes and because of that I fear if I'm going to lose the days if they round off months to the lower side. did you notice if you are losing the exp because they don't count the dates but only months? I'm not sure about it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I have the same case but with 10.3 years experience. But I have all 10+ years as a business analyst experience with electronics and communication.
> 
> ...


EOI is based on DDMMYYYY basis.
So each day is counted
You don't lose or gain even a single day as there is no rounding off

Cheers


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> In your signature I see: EOI Updated (189) : 21st Jan 2017 (60 points) myAge
> 
> ...


Yes, EOI gets updated automatically the moment you turn 33 or 40. But, if you get the invitation before you reach the next milestone of your age, your EOI gets freezed, and age milestone would not matter.


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I have the same case but with 10.3 years experience. But I have all 10+ years as a business analyst experience with electronics and communication.
> 
> ...


My course was not directly related to the occupation and hence 4 years were deducted though it was qualified as IT Major. There was no issue about losing dates.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Australian government is moving towards introducing provisional residence for migrants before they can take out permanent residency.
Nocookies | The Australian

P-plates for migrants in Peter Dutton's visa overhaul | afr.com


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

Can someone please help with this concern.

I have worked for one employer only since last 4 and half years and held 3 positions which were Technical Associate, Senior Associate and currently it's consultant since Jan, 2017.

Now, on the ACS result letter, they have only mentioned the latest position which is consultant and differentiated between the locations like:

Consultant
Jan,13 to Apr,16
India

Consultant
May,16 to Jun,17
Australia

In my reference letter, the employment episodes were clearly differentiated between separate positions and locations held, but the ACS has just mentioned the latest position which is Consultant and separated on the basis of location only.

I have submitted the EOI and separated between different positions under the experience details. Would this be any problem as there will be discrepancy between the position on the ACS letter with those mentioned in the EOI.

By the way, I am not claiming any points for experience.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Repost:

Hello Experts,

Yesterday my friend received ACS result.

03/10 - 12/15 (5yrs 9mths) -- TCS (IND)
01/16 - 03/16 (0yrs 2mths) -- CogniZant(IND)
03/16 - 01/17 (0yrs 10mths)-- Tech M (IND)
01/17 - 08/17 (0yrs 8mths)-- Tech M (Australia)

employment after March 2012

His Total Experience is 7.4 years 
After considering ACS after March 2012 (5.5) years Exp.

While filling EOI, when he mentioned Australia Exp his Exp points are 5.

Please suggest if he can mention Total experience to get 10 points.

Please Note he is working for same company but different country.

Thanks.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbeinz, Zaback21,

Seeking your opinion in this concern. Can you please suggest.

Thank you.




indy14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help with this concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

indy14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help with this concern.
> 
> ...


This hosuld not be an issue as all your designations are related. I also had 2 designation in my each of my employment, and ACS mentioned only the latest one. I mentioned the same in EOI. 

Problem arises, if your designation are completely different, eg - Accountant and software engineer. Or Software Developer and Project Manager..


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Repost:
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> ...


Don't even think of providing wrong information, your VISA will be rejected straight away. Its better to wait few months than providing incorrect information.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for your suggestion Sumit.

So, you mentioned only one designation in the EOI which was there in the ACS letter and not separated your experience under the 2 designations that you have held.

But I have mentioned each designation and duration of those separately in the EOI. Would this be a concern?



sumitgupta22 said:


> This hosuld not be an issue as all your designations are related. I also had 2 designation in my each of my employment, and ACS mentioned only the latest one. I mentioned the same in EOI.
> 
> Problem arises, if your designation are completely different, eg - Accountant and software engineer. Or Software Developer and Project Manager..


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Don't even think of providing wrong information, your VISA will be rejected straight away. Its better to wait few months than providing incorrect information.


He is working for same company with different locations, Do you really feel as its wrong information? He is Deputed employee and having all relevant valid documents.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

12 July round results are to be published very soon. The page has been created on the DIBP website but it's yet to be authorized for public view. Currently it says, _401 UNAUTHORIZED_. Stay tuned guys..


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> He is working for same company with different locations, Do you really feel as its wrong information? He is Deputed employee and having all relevant valid documents.


As far as I understand, you are saying that your friend actually worked in Australia for 8 months, and he wants to show his Indian work exp as Australian so that he can get additional points. This is illegal. DIBP will definitely catch this and reject the VISA application. DIBP will ask for proof of Australian work exp, including the passport information (where entry and exit dates are mentioned).. do you think it is so easy to fool dibp??


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> 12 July round results are to be published very soon. The page has been created on the DIBP website but it's yet to be authorized for public view. Currently it says, _401 UNAUTHORIZED_. Stay tuned guys..


Did you just replace the 21 June with 12 July in the url?

I do not see any such active link on the website?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

indy14 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Sumit.
> 
> So, you mentioned only one designation in the EOI which was there in the ACS letter and not separated your experience under the 2 designations that you have held.
> 
> But I have mentioned each designation and duration of those separately in the EOI. Would this be a concern?


I am not sure the best way.. may be experts can comment.. But what I did was to show single designation for each company in 1 case.. and in another case, where I had to split the exp as relevant/non-relevant, I did show different designation. 

IMHO, it should not impact anyway.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> As far as I understand, you are saying that your friend actually worked in Australia for 8 months, and he wants to show his Indian work exp as Australian so that he can get additional points. This is illegal. DIBP will definitely catch this and reject the VISA application. DIBP will ask for proof of Australian work exp, including the passport information (where entry and exit dates are mentioned).. do you think it is so easy to fool dibp??


Thanks Sumit for your reply.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Did you just replace the 21 June with 12 July in the url?
> 
> I do not see any such active link on the website?


Yes I did. 

It says *401 UNAUTHORIZED*. Will be published soon by DIBP 

This link is yet to be published officially on the DIBP website, not yet published. But based on my experience, I know this is the upcoming link for the 12 July round.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Even I think that it shouldn't be a concern.

The reason ACS didn't split my designations in their letter could be because the responsibilities were same under all of my 3 designations and they picked the latest one and mentioned in the result letter.

In what scenario, you were required to show different designation under the relevant/non-relevant experience. Was it really the case?



sumitgupta22 said:


> I am not sure the best way.. may be experts can comment.. But what I did was to show single designation for each company in 1 case.. and in another case, where I had to split the exp as relevant/non-relevant, I did show different designation.
> 
> IMHO, it should not impact anyway.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> It says *401 UNAUTHORIZED*. Will be published soon by DIBP
> 
> This link is yet to be published officially on the DIBP website, not yet published. But based on my experience, I know this is the upcoming link for the 12 July round.


For me it just says "404 unauthorized".

Well , we all hope it is published soon.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Thanks Sumit for your reply.


Hold on, I just went through your post again -




> Yesterday my friend received ACS result.
> 
> 03/10 - 12/15 (5yrs 9mths) -- TCS (IND)
> 01/16 - 03/16 (0yrs 2mths) -- CogniZant(IND)
> ...


He should ideally get 10 points.. in EOI he has to mention like this -

03/10 - 02/12 TCS India - Do Not consider for points
03/12 - 12/15 TCS India - Consider for points
01/16 - 03/16 Congnizant - Consider for points
03/16 - 01/17 TechM - India - Consider for points
01/17 - 08/17 TechM _ Aus consider for points.. 

This exp itself is 5+ hence he should get 10 points... 

What I was saying, you must show the work locations accurately..


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Even I think that it shouldn't be a concern.
> 
> The reason ACS didn't split my designations in their letter could be because the responsibilities were same under all of my 3 designations and they picked the latest one and mentioned in the result letter.
> 
> In what scenario, you were required to split the designation as relevant/non-relevant. Was it really the case?


Do not complicate it for yourself. Add your experience duration which is relevant and add the latest designation which ACS mentioned.

You can upload your promotion letters, salary revisions etc under work reference. DIBP is wise enough to know that a person goes through multiple designations and what designations are closely related.

Do not stress yourself by creating permutations for yourself.

You can drop an email to ACS as well and get it clarified


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

indy14 said:


> Even I think that it shouldn't be a concern.
> 
> The reason ACS didn't split my designations in their letter could be because the responsibilities were same under all of my 3 designations and they picked the latest one and mentioned in the result letter.
> 
> In what scenario, you were required to show different designation under the relevant/non-relevant experience. Was it really the case?


Acs deducted 4 years and said that exp *after oct'09* is relevant..

So I showed like this - 

Company 1 - Oct'05 to Aug'07 (Here I mentioned the designation at the time of leaving)
Company 2 - Sep'07 to-Oct09 (here I showed desg which I had in oct'07)
Company 2 - Nov'07 to till date.. (Here I showed my current designation)

Only last line is relevant as only this will be considered for points


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you. I will get it clarified from ACS.



sumitgupta22 said:


> Acs deducted 4 years and said that exp *after oct'09* is relevant..
> 
> So I showed like this -
> 
> ...


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hold on, I just went through your post again -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Offshore Exp 4.9 years <5 year
AUSTRALIA Exp 0.8 years <1 year 

For above mentioned he is getting only 5 points instead of 10 points.

*


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Noticed this news in another forum. If implemented, would certainly have an impact on PR aspirants.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...ndatory-provisional-visas-permanent-residency


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

did anybody get invite this month because I checked the skillselect website and it still showing current round of invitation as of 21 June 2017?

As per the skillselect website, there were two rounds in July but they have not updated or rounds did not happen... anybody has any idea?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


Yea a few years from now immigratio to aus will stop

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> *Offshore Exp 4.9 years <5 year
> AUSTRALIA Exp 0.8 years <1 year
> 
> For above mentioned he is getting only 5 points instead of 10 points.
> ...


Hi,

DIBP will not give any point for Australian work experience. They will consider the time for which one has worked outside of Australia for point calculation.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hold on, I just went through your post again -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




03/10 - 02/12 TCS India - Do Not consider for points
03/12 - 12/15 TCS India - Consider for points
01/16 - 03/16 Congnizant - Consider for points
03/16 - 01/17 TechM - India - Consider for points
01/17 - 08/17 TechM _ Aus consider for points..* This will not be considered for points.*

Although you can complete your one year in Australia to claim 5 point.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> did anybody get invite this month because I checked the skillselect website and it still showing current round of invitation as of 21 June 2017?
> 
> As per the skillselect website, there were two rounds in July but they have not updated or rounds did not happen... anybody has any idea?


rounds happened, results not updated


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

when will ocvupation ceiling be announced?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> when will ocvupation ceiling be announced?


DIBP is yet to announce this. Many people will say this week but this is a common line since 1 month now. Truth is no one knows exactly


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

*Mr. Potato*

It seems Mr. Potato dosnt like to release the ceiling and last round results, very disrespectful to new immigrants, there should be an update or information for this delay at least, one month past, two round invitations on the top of that


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

my_perham said:


> It seems Mr. Potato dosnt like to release the ceiling and last round results, very disrespectful to new immigrants, there should be an update or information for this delay at least, one month past, two round invitations on the top of that




Not sure, if your being respectful here for your prospective Country. Go slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.

Check out the fixed url: 
12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
26 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

They are now "401 UNAUTHORIZED" not "page not found".

Expect it to be released soon


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Not sure, if your being respectful here for your prospective Country. Go slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what to do with respecting the prospective country, respecting the rules and law what we, prospective applicants and all Australians must do and follow, it's a free speech country or complain on a person nothing to do with being unrespectful to that country.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

my_perham said:


> what to do with respecting the prospective country, respecting the rules and law what we, prospective applicants and all Australians must do and follow, it's a free speech country or complain on a person nothing to do with being unrespectful to a country.




Excellent free speech here as above, God bless!

Sorry to bother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

skill select 12th july not yet published


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi...I do have a query on documents
60 documents? is it maximum number of documents? or there are 60 different type of documents?

And regarding the fee:
Is netbanking or Credit card allowed or we must go with travel card only?

And regarding medicals? Do we need to wait till Medicals are cleared to submit the application. Do we need to upload anything regarding medicals from our end? Or Medical Institute will do




sultan_azam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> ...


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Any idea when is the next Invite round for August 2017?
> 
> When to expect the Invite for 65 points for Software Engineer 261313?


That could easily take a couple of months. Mostly by end of the year


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi...I do have a query on documents
> 60 documents? is it maximum number of documents? or there are 60 different type of documents?
> 
> And regarding the fee:
> ...


1. 60 documents per applicant. Each doc must be less than 5 Mb
2. Try travel card
3. You are not required to upload anything reg medicals. If you wish you can wait for few days to see the medical status changed to "Clearance provided". But there is no guarantee that how long it takes. Usually it should be cleared in couple of days after all your tests status is marked as "Completed". If you wish without the status changed to clearance you can lodge your VISA application.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

surerereddy said:


> Hi...I do have a query on documents
> 60 documents? is it maximum number of documents? or there are 60 different type of documents?
> 
> *60 file attachements ,pdf preferred*
> ...


*No such wait is needed. Generally, medical tests results are forwarded by Med centres electronically. You need to enter your HAP ID.
Recommended is initiate Meds and PCCs after you pay fee.*








Good luck


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, I have a query, I am working in a MNC and applied for ACS which is likely to come in days, can I leave my job after initiating EOI and after that I will not join any other job for another 4 months, as my wife is expecting to deliver a baby in November this year, will CO object it that I left my job in SEP after applying for EOI in AUG?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Hi, I have a query, I am working in a MNC and applied for ACS which is likely to come in days, can I leave my job after initiating EOI and after that I will not join any other job for another 4 months, as my wife is expecting to deliver a baby in November this year, will CO object it that I left my job in SEP after applying for EOI in AUG?????????????????????????????????????


Do whatever you want after applying for ACS. You will get points for the employment shown in ACS.

Lodge EOI with correct information at that particular point.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Frnds 

Just to update you all regarding occupation Nurse

Someone got ITA on 26th July with score 70
EOI Was 9th July




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teewhysafe (Dec 6, 2016)

*Enquiry*

I have a little issue.

We lodged EOI 21st June for Agricultural consultant and currently waiting for ITA. However we have done our PCC and i have done my Medicals. 
However my Hubby is the principal applicant and is yet to do his medicals but his hap id and payment has been done. Unfortunately his international passport got destroyed recently due to flooding and Medicals require an Intl passport.

He has began application for a new international passport.
My concern is do we have to create another health declaration using the new passport though the dependant's (mine) health declarations is already attached to the first as a dependant and medicals already concluded?

Or we just proceed with the new intl passport and former Hap Id then also upload a notification form during processing?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

teewhysafe said:


> I have a little issue.
> 
> We lodged EOI 21st June for Agricultural consultant and currently waiting for ITA. However we have done our PCC and i have done my Medicals.
> However my Hubby is the principal applicant and is yet to do his medicals but his hap id and payment has been done. Unfortunately his international passport got destroyed recently due to flooding and Medicals require an Intl passport.
> ...


Update :

They won't allow medicals without original passport. Talk to the medical center if they have any refund option by showing new passport carrying entry of old passport. OR can they edit the passport entry

The OLD PCC can be re-used.


----------



## teewhysafe (Dec 6, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Update :
> 
> They won't allow medicals without original passport. Talk to the medical center if they have any refund option by showing new passport carrying entry of old passport. OR can they edit the passport entry
> 
> The OLD PCC can be re-used.


The medical centre has agreed that medicals can be conducted as long as the new international passport shows his former identity.

However concern is how do i include new passport details in Visa processing. Seeing that the old passport was used in submission of EOI and application for medicals


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

teewhysafe said:


> The medical centre has agreed that medicals can be conducted as long as the new international passport shows his former identity.
> 
> However concern is how do i include new passport details in Visa processing. Seeing that the old passport was used in submission of EOI and application for medicals


Did you try creating a new EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teewhysafe said:


> The medical centre has agreed that medicals can be conducted as long as the new international passport shows his former identity.
> 
> However concern is how do i include new passport details in Visa processing. Seeing that the old passport was used in submission of EOI and application for medicals


Change of passport is a routine affair 
When you submit the visa application, you will be asked if you had a previous passport.
Once you give the old passport number along with the current passport number, the CO will be able to verify that both passports belong to you

There will be no issues whatsoever 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

teewhysafe said:


> I have a little issue.
> 
> We lodged EOI 21st June for Agricultural consultant and currently waiting for ITA. However we have done our PCC and i have done my Medicals.
> However my Hubby is the principal applicant and is yet to do his medicals but his hap id and payment has been done. Unfortunately his international passport got destroyed recently due to flooding and Medicals require an Intl passport.
> ...



I am in the same boat as you. Submitted an EOI for Agricultural Scientist on 31st July.

Keep us posted if you get an invitation


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

when can an electronics engg get invitation with 65 points and DOE is 16-june


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> when can an electronics engg get invitation with 65 points and DOE is 16-june


You should get it soon

I think the department is not issuing invites to anyone less then 70 points in any category 

Let the cutoffs for the July rounds be published and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can some one predict when do I expect invite?

Software Engineer - 261313
AGE:30 
EDU: 15 
PTE:10 
EXP: 10
ACS applied: March 21, 2017
ACS+ : April 3, 2017
EOI (189): April 3, 2017 (65 points)
EOI (190): April 3, 2017 (70 points)

Cheers


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can some one predict when do I expect invite?
> 
> ...


Hi KMS11,

We both are in the same boat. I am expecting to be invited in August 2nd round. My details below.

Software Engineer - 261313
EOI (189): March 17, 2017 (65 points)

So as of current trend, you will be most likely can expect invitation in September.

Cheers..!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don't know on what evidence basis ACS had done the assessment
> Your reference letter or statutory declaration had to clearly show that you worked in different locations in each company
> 
> In my opinion, the assessment is defective
> ...


1 quick question on ACS entries / result. Should I get the letter based on my role or my designation / title? For example, my title was Project Manager as per company records and my role was a BA.

I assume it is as per Company Records - Project Manager, but I just want a confirmation. All my service certificate, promotion letter etc will only reflect Project Manager and hence I assume that is the way to go. 

Request Seniors on the forum to advise.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> 1 quick question on ACS entries / result. Should I get the letter based on my role or my designation / title? For example, my title was Project Manager as per company records and my role was a BA.
> 
> I assume it is as per Company Records - Project Manager, but I just want a confirmation. All my service certificate, promotion letter etc will only reflect Project Manager and hence I assume that is the way to go.
> 
> Request Seniors on the forum to advise.


You should use your current designation which is project manager. You can attach any promotion letter if any.

Do not use anything which is not official. In your roles and responsibilities details add the details of work which you performed. DO NOT USE ANY STUFF from internet,. write in your own words. Refer to the sample on DIBP.


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Hi KMS11,
> 
> We both are in the same boat. I am expecting to be invited in August 2nd round. My details below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply saibaba456. Hope we can get early if they have increased the invites to 2000 per round.


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You should use your current designation which is project manager. You can attach any promotion letter if any.
> 
> Do not use anything which is not official. In your roles and responsibilities details add the details of work which you performed. DO NOT USE ANY STUFF from internet,. write in your own words. Refer to the sample on DIBP.


I am assuming that I apply with title as Project Manager only as that is my official title though I am applying for BA - 261111. Please confirm


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> 1 quick question on ACS entries / result. Should I get the letter based on my role or my designation / title? For example, my title was Project Manager as per company records and my role was a BA.
> 
> I assume it is as per Company Records - Project Manager, but I just want a confirmation. All my service certificate, promotion letter etc will only reflect Project Manager and hence I assume that is the way to go.
> 
> Request Seniors on the forum to advise.


Folks - Request your help to confirm this. I am applying under 261111 - BA and hence the question. I still assume I should apply for position as "Project Manager" which is as per official records and provide R & R for BA. Please let me know. Thanks all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> Folks - Request your help to confirm this. I am applying under 261111 - BA and hence the question. I still assume I should apply for position as "Project Manager" which is as per official records and provide R & R for BA. Please let me know. Thanks all


When you are applying in ACS you are applying for the ANZSCO code i.e. 261111

You submit your entire employment and education history with supporting documents.
Give the facts truthfully. Nothing to worry
Its the R&R which is important and not your designation, as far as ACS is concerned

I dont understand why you are apprehensive


As long as the R&R is true and your company will back it up in case of an inquiry , which will occur in all probability during visa grant stage, you have nothing to worry about

Cheers


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When you are applying in ACS you are applying for the ANZSCO code i.e. 261111
> 
> You submit your entire employment and education history with supporting documents.
> Give the facts truthfully. Nothing to worry
> ...



Thanks newbienz for the clarification. Who will be contacted in the company? I assume it is the person who signed my statutory reference? I am fine even if they contact the company directly. What inquiry do they make? Thanks.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Thank you! Again, it's not clear on number of documents. Are we allowed only less than or equal to 60 documents or we should upload 60 documents? 


sharma1981 said:


> 1. 60 documents per applicant. Each doc must be less than 5 Mb
> 2. Try travel card
> 3. You are not required to upload anything reg medicals. If you wish you can wait for few days to see the medical status changed to "Clearance provided". But there is no guarantee that how long it takes. Usually it should be cleared in couple of days after all your tests status is marked as "Completed". If you wish without the status changed to clearance you can lodge your VISA application.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Thank you. For #3: (Recommended is initiate Meds and PCCs after you pay fee),
for PCC, we have to upload the PCC. We can't upload anything after we pay the fee, can we?
For Meds, you mean to say that generate the HAP ID, pay the fee and go for Medicals? And where do we check the status of the medicals to check if they are cleared or not.


JP Mosa said:


> *No such wait is needed. Generally, medical tests results are forwarded by Med centres electronically. You need to enter your HAP ID.
> Recommended is initiate Meds and PCCs after you pay fee.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Thank you. For #3: (Recommended is initiate Meds and PCCs after you pay fee),
> for PCC, we have to upload the PCC. We can't upload anything after we pay the fee, can we?
> For Meds, you mean to say that generate the HAP ID, pay the fee and go for Medicals? And where do we check the status of the medicals to check if they are cleared or not.



You can upload documents only After you pay the fees

There is a section on the Visa application page for medicals for each applicant
When you click on it, it will show the status of the medicals

Cheers


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

12th august result not yet published


----------



## Auzyasp (Jul 31, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 12-April-2017, (+ve) result on 05-May-2017
> PTE-A: overall 65 point, spouse point=5
> ...


Good luck !


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Thank you! Again, it's not clear on number of documents. Are we allowed only less than or equal to 60 documents or we should upload 60 documents?


DIBP allows you to upload maximum of 60 attachments with size limit of 5 Mb each. 

Eg. 1: Assume you have 45 docs in total. You are well below limit of 60 so no probs.

Eg. 2: Assume you have 65 docs in total. You are 5 docs above limit of 60 so you need to get rid of un-necessary 5 docs OR have to merge documents so that your document count reduces to 60.

Moral of the story : You can't upload 61st document.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> Thanks newbienz for the clarification. Who will be contacted in the company? I assume it is the person who signed my statutory reference? I am fine even if they contact the company directly. What inquiry do they make? Thanks.


They generally start with the HR department 
But they have the liberty to contact anyone they want
Their main line of questioning is whether all the statements that you have made for the skills assessment are true or not 

Your joining and leaving dates
Your designations 
Your R&R etc

Cheers


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> Thanks newbienz for the clarification. Who will be contacted in the company? I assume it is the person who signed my statutory reference? I am fine even if they contact the company directly. What inquiry do they make? Thanks.


As per your request, I have written a mail to ACS to get my letter corrected for multiple locations and designations. I am waiting on the same.Once I receive it, I will apply


----------



## siva_d14 (Jul 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When you are applying in ACS you are applying for the ANZSCO code i.e. 261111
> 
> You submit your entire employment and education history with supporting documents.
> Give the facts truthfully. Nothing to worry
> ...


related question newbienz. I assume extend the same in EOI as well. If I have applied in ACS as Project Manager, I say the same in EOI as well and do not say BA. Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

For uploading documents for visa can we use the same documents which we provided for ACS or we have to get new printout and get them True copy certified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> For uploading documents for visa can we use the same documents which we provided for ACS or we have to get new printout and get them True copy certified.


No documents need to be attested when uploading for visa as long as they are scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Any idea guys why DIBP are not publishing July results and ceiling updates?


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No documents need to be attested when uploading for visa as long as they are scanned in colour
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Guys occupation ceilings released


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Good News. Occupation ceiling for most of the professions increased :roll:


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Good News. Occupation ceiling for most of the professions increased :roll:


Any analysis for 2613? they have increased it to 6200, but the monthly quota is still 2000, so what is gonna happen?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Any analysis for 2613? they have increased it to 6200, but the monthly quota is still 2000, so what is gonna happen?


I expect 70 pointers to be cleared in this round and couple of days of 65 pointers.. 

you might want to more to August month's thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...130-189-eoi-invitations-august-2017-a-22.html


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Good News. Occupation ceiling for most of the professions increased :roll:


Does that mean grants would be raining soon? Pardon me for my ignorance in this matter.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> > Good News. Occupation ceiling for most of the professions increased
> ...



I see only 1000 for 189 still. Where did you notice 2000 buddy ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I expect 70 pointers to be cleared in this round and couple of days of 65 pointers..
> 
> you might want to more to August month's thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...130-189-eoi-invitations-august-2017-a-22.html


With only 150 invites in 3613 per round , I seriously doubt that 65 pointers will be invited 

They have to increase to atleast 250 per round to start clearing a few 65s

Cheers


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> I see only 1000 for 189 still. Where did you notice 2000 buddy ???


He mentioned monthly quota


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:

1. 12 July 2017 Round Results
2. State nominations for the month of June 2017
_
PS. It is expected that 26 July 2017 round results will also be released very soon. I will update it in due course. _


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> With only 150 invites in 3613 per round , I seriously doubt that 65 pointers will be invited
> 
> They have to increase to atleast 250 per round to start clearing a few 65s
> 
> Cheers


It is about 310 per round bro, the first round 12th July they invited 310


----------



## jessicabutterfield (Mar 13, 2012)

*VISA help*

This information is very helpful.

I am currently applying for points based skilled migration subclass 189 after successfully submitting my EOI.

I have not got very far and I am now stuck quite close to the beginning. I have scoured the immi account for information.

I would really appreciate any advice.

When completing other identity documents on page 3, for e.g my both certificate or marriage certificate. When adding the details it asks for identification number ?
Could anyone enlighten me to as what this is ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 12 July 2017 Round Results
> 2. State nominations for the month of June 2017
> ...


BulletAK (I like your name),
Nice work.
Interesting to see that for all occupation, the remaining quota is 95%.
As I mentioned before, DIPB has the plan in mind this time to cover the entire year.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> BulletAK (I like youe name),
> Nice work.
> Interesting to see that for all occupation, the remaining quota is 95%.
> As I mentioned before, DIPB has the plan in mind this time to cover the entire year.
> ...


DIBP might exhaust all the quota by Feb/March 2018


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

https://www.acacia-au.com/occupatio...il&utm_term=0_a3f5bcae83-a4aa13a983-309492925


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

occupation ceiling announced


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> BulletAK (I like your name),
> Nice work.
> Interesting to see that for all occupation, the remaining quota is 95%.
> As I mentioned before, DIPB has the plan in mind this time to cover the entire year.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

Can someone explain how occupation ceiling works ? 

I see that only 3 invites were given for ANZCO - 233111 which comes under non pro-rata(?) whereas 300+ invites were given for some other occupations. How do they select these numbers ?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> Can someone explain how occupation ceiling works ?
> 
> I see that only 3 invites were given for ANZCO - 233111 which comes under non pro-rata(?) whereas 300+ invites were given for some other occupations. How do they select these numbers ?


only 70+ pointers were invited.

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi All,

I am lil confused regarding the occupation ceiling and the 12th July results :

As per current occupation ceiling total 1096 invites has been shared.
Q : Is this ceiling consider both 12th July and 23rd July results OR just 12th July result as total count is 1096 (which is near to only one invite) ???

Q : for software engineer i am confused about 12th july result as 70 pointer till 23/4/2017 got invite or they got invite in 23july results?

Q :


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> Can someone explain how occupation ceiling works ?
> 
> I see that only 3 invites were given for ANZCO - 233111 which comes under non pro-rata(?) whereas 300+ invites were given for some other occupations. How do they select these numbers ?


what is the scope of 233311 with 60 points? when can i expect invite? EOI Submitted on 21.07.17


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am lil confused regarding the occupation ceiling and the 12th July results :
> 
> ...


Occupation Ceiling is for the entire year. 

The result published is only for 12th July Round the result for the 23rd July is yet to be published. here which count of 1096 are you referring to?


there would be more applicant from 23rd July round who have received their ITA. the cutoff seems to be at 70 at the present and DOE being somewhere around 23rd July 2017


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Occupation Ceiling is for the entire year.
> 
> The result published is only for 12th July Round the result for the 23rd July is yet to be published. here which count of 1096 are you referring to?
> 
> ...


1096 is total invites send as per occupation ceiling table

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

l_dm said:


> what is the scope of 233311 with 60 points? when can i expect invite? EOI Submitted on 21.07.17


Usually the non pro-rata ones(i.e. chemical engineer) get called in the next round. So, you can expect yours by either 9th or 23rd Aug.


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> only 70+ pointers were invited.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Ok. But if there are no 70 pointers remaining in our occupation , no invite will be sent ? This just seems absurd.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> 1096 is total invites send as per occupation ceiling table
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


are you referring to this see attachment


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

26th skill select will be announced tomorrow


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> are you referring to this see attachment


Go to link http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil 
Under occupation ceiling add total invitation to date.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> Usually the non pro-rata ones(i.e. chemical engineer) get called in the next round. So, you can expect yours by either 9th or 23rd Aug.


any chance for me

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> 26th skill select will be announced tomorrow




Your assumption?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,
So the ceiling value for mechanical engineer is 2178. Which has increased from 1534. But the last draw cut off was 70. Do you guys think that this year applicants with 60 points will get invitation?


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

exchanger107 said:


> Hello everyone,
> So the ceiling value for mechanical engineer is 2178. Which has increased from 1534. But the last draw cut off was 70. Do you guys think that this year applicants with 60 points will get invitation?


That ceiling will be spread throughout the year. Meaning, average of 90invites per round more or less. But as days go by, more and more 70pointers up will eventually fill that number. If you are at least on 65points, you may have to wait until 4-5months. Of course this is just my assumption. Note also that we are sharing 2 more occupations with this 2178 slots. 60pointers may have to wait up to the last quarter of the fiscal year.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

What are my chances in next round?
70 points 261311 code 
DOE 24 july 2017
Any thought please?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Gopsat said:


> What are my chances in next round?
> 70 points 261311 code
> DOE 24 july 2017
> Any thought please?


the current DOE seems to be standing somewhere at 23 June 2017. You should expect an invite in next couple of rounds


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anyone about the number of ITA for 2613 code in the last invitation round ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

knagelli said:


> Does anyone about the number of ITA for 2613 code in the last invitation round ?


I think about 300-320
Total is 620 for entire July 

Cheers


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think about 300-320
> Total is 620 for entire July
> 
> Cheers


As per the information at below link , then there is some mismatch in the data as it mentions only 1 which is does not seem right.

SkillSelect


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Just checked Skillselect has updated the data for invitation round and Occupation ceiling !!! Good that for Software and Applications Programmers* Ceiling is increased by 1000 !!! though it is on pro-rata basis   

Mine is 65 !!! and the Current cutoff is of 70 !! Now i am thinking whether to take PTE Again or not


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi all,

As per my understanding i think there is an small mistake in occupation ceiling update :

As per website (example few occupation ):

+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| Occupation | Description | Occupation | Invitations to |
| ID | | Ceiling Value 2017-18 | date |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2544 | Registered Nurses | 16741 | 156 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2611 | ICT Business and Systems Analysts* | 1574 | 620 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2613 | Software and Applications Programmers* | 6202 | 1 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2631 | Computer Network Professionals* | 1318 | 130 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+ 

but actually :

+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| Occupation | Description | Occupation | Invitations to |
| ID | | Ceiling Value 2017-18 | date |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2544 | Registered Nurses | 16741 | |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2611 | ICT Business and Systems Analysts* | 1574 | 156 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2613 | Software and Applications Programmers* | 6202 | 620 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+
| 2631 | Computer Network Professionals* | 1318 | 1 |
+------------+----------------------------------------+-------------------------+----------------+


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As per my understanding i think there is an small mistake in occupation ceiling update :
> 
> ...


I think you are right Tarun. Being a SA i just had my heart popped out seeing almost 50% position gone. 

Keeping trend in mind of 78 as per 12th july result 156 looks to be the right figure. 

Cheers


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

*Mhd*

2339 Engineer Technologist
EOI : 23-3-2017
Points: 65

Hi everyone. I'm eagerly waiting the August rounds to see whether 65 points will get invited. 
I've got a question regarding My health declarations... i want to add my partner in my application, i've done my medical examinations already but when i submitted the application I mistakenly ticken No for the question : "Are there any accompanying members of the family unit included in this application?"
My partner created her immiaccount but she could not submit her health declarations...
when she clicks the button submit the application a message pops up and says "this service is temporarily unavailable. An error occurred." is this related because of my mistake or it's just a technical issue? thanks a lot guys, best of luck to all of you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> 2339 Engineer Technologist
> EOI : 23-3-2017
> Points: 65
> 
> ...


There is a notice on the main page of Immiaccount that there is a glitch for medicals which they are aware of

You have to try every day and see when its resolved

Cheers


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Just checked Skillselect has updated the data for invitation round and Occupation ceiling !!! Good that for Software and Applications Programmers* Ceiling is increased by 1000 !!! though it is on pro-rata basis
> 
> Mine is 65 !!! and the Current cutoff is of 70 !! Now i am thinking whether to take PTE Again or not


Even I am in the same boat... Hoping to get invite rather than paying visit to Language test center again


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> are you referring to this see attachment


The myimmitracker is not updated as per the 26thJuly invites. 70 and 75 pointers within the cut off date is shown as submitted. Admin needs to change those to Invited, so we can check the queue correctly.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ozielover said:


> The myimmitracker is not updated as per the 26thJuly invites. 70 and 75 pointers within the cut off date is shown as submitted. Admin needs to change those to Invited, so we can check the queue correctly.


Please check now


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys just got an invite for Victoria SS (75pts Developer programmer ). Hopeful of getting 189 in the next round else will go with this.

Phani.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

mcphani said:


> Hi guys just got an invite for Victoria SS (75pts Developer programmer ). Hopeful of getting 189 in the next round else will go with this.
> 
> Phani.


Congratulations, Do you have an offer from Vic , so you got invite? or do we get invite without job offer too? ( I have submitted EOI with 26111 with 70+5 points)


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Please check now


Guys, how much we can relate to the data available on this website with total number of applicants in skillselect. Just wanted to check an approximation.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> Guys, how much we can relate to the data available on this website with total number of applicants in skillselect. Just wanted to check an approximation.


I can tell you for 2633 that is non pro rata. Only 2 people were invited basis immitracker but according to DIBP its 30. And the diff for pro rate will be huge


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Congratulations, Do you have an offer from Vic , so you got invite? or do we get invite without job offer too? ( I have submitted EOI with 26111 with 70+5 points)


No job offer buddy.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I can tell you for 2633 that is non pro rata. Only 2 people were invited basis immitracker but according to DIBP its 30. And the diff for pro rate will be huge


There are 279 cases on ImmiTracker for 2613 with 65 points. Anyone has insight on this if I am missing something or calculating it wrong.


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi,

I just got positive outcome form engineering australia but they have reduced 1 year from my experience i.e they have assessed me from 2013 to 2017 june and due to this i cannot claim points for 5 years. Now i wanted to know that, i will be filing application for subclass-189 in next couple of months and i believe it will take atleast 8 months or more to get invitation (with the current situation of points score) and till that time i will have 5 years of experience. So i will get points for expereince that engineering australia has verified ? or this additional experience (till the time of invitation) will also be added and i can claim points for 5 years experience ?

Please help , i am confused.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got positive outcome form engineering australia but they have reduced 1 year from my experience i.e they have assessed me from 2013 to 2017 june and due to this i cannot claim points for 5 years. Now i wanted to know that, i will be filing application for subclass-189 in next couple of months and i believe it will take atleast 8 months or more to get invitation (with the current situation of points score) and till that time i will have 5 years of experience. So i will get points for expereince that engineering australia has verified ? or this additional experience (till the time of invitation) will also be added and i can claim points for 5 years experience ?
> 
> Please help , i am confused.


while filing the dates for experience on the eoi you should put the from date and leave the To Date blank skill select will calculate the days you have been at work and soon as you cross the mark of 5 years skill select will update your eoi with 5 points and the date of effect will also take the time stamp when the points were changed.


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> while filing the dates for experience on the eoi you should put the from date and leave the To Date blank skill select will calculate the days you have been at work and soon as you cross the mark of 5 years skill select will update your eoi with 5 points and the date of effect will also take the time stamp when the points were changed.


Thanks alot . I am new to the forum and mistakenly sent this query to couple of threads
.


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?

233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = 2 Years Australian Study

EOI Submitted for 189 Visa: 24/06/2017
Awaiting Invitation.

Thanks


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

Hisham Khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?
> 
> 233311 | Electrical Engineer
> ...


Plz let me know once you receive invite.. I am waiting with same points. Doe is 21.7.17


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hisham Khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?
> 
> 233311 | Electrical Engineer
> ...


The code comes under 2335 for determining invites (Please recheck)

If correct then , As the cutoffs have never gone below 65 in nearly 2 years, you have no chance of getting an invite under 189

Try for SS or increase your points

Cheers


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The code comes under 2335 for determining invites (Please recheck)
> 
> If correct then , As the cutoffs have never gone below 65 in nearly 2 years, you have no chance of getting an invite under 189
> 
> ...


Incorrect. 
Recheck the code once again. Its not 2335.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Incorrect.
> Recheck the code once again. Its not 2335.


It's the group I am talking about not the anzsco code
Not all Anzsco code have their own groups if they are not sufficiently large
They are grouped under other similar groups
I believe 233311 has been grouped under 2335 for determining invitation priority 

If you are sure I am wrong so be it

I am sure some other member will give you the correct answer to your query

Cheers


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It's the group I am talking about not the anzsco code
> Not all Anzsco code have their own groups if they are not sufficiently large
> They are grouped under other similar groups
> I believe 233311 has been grouped under 2335 for determining invitation priority
> ...


Whatever the group subgroup it is....i dont care... What you are saying is 60 pointers are not invited in last 2 years... 
Thats wrong... Check again... You are misguiding as well as demotivating that person.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Whatever the group subgroup it is....i dont care... What you are saying is 60 pointers are not invited in last 2 years...
> Thats wrong... Check again... You are misguiding as well as demotivating that person.


When was the last time 60 pointers were invited as per your information ?

Cheers


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> When was the last time 60 pointers were invited as per your information ?
> 
> Cheers


In the end of may 2017.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I got my 65+ PTE result today. Now i want to apply for 189 EOI, how i can proceed.

I have already applied for 190 EOI with my old PTE score which was less than 65. I don't want put my 189 along with 190. What are the options i have.

P.S.
i have already update my 190 EOI from 55+5(SS) to 65+5(SS)


----------



## singh1982 (May 1, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my 65+ PTE result today. Now i want to apply for 189 EOI, how i can proceed.
> 
> ...


You can create a separate login for 189 eoi

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hisham Khan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Bro u r wrong here... 233311 is a diff code altogether... And in this code people get invites with 60 in 1-2 rounds on an average
All 60 pointers were cleared by June second round. 
Those who applied post the June round are not yet invited if they have less than 70


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Whatever the group subgroup it is....i dont care... What you are saying is 60 pointers are not invited in last 2 years...
> Thats wrong... Check again... You are misguiding as well as demotivating that person.


That will demotivate me and many others as well. If 2333 never got invited in the last 2 yrs then me on 3123 at 60 points would be doomed and better walk off by now. Btw, 2333 and 2335 are completely and meaningfully different. One is pro-rata and one is not, how come they're same class?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

l_dm said:


> Bro u r wrong here... 233311 is a diff code altogether... And in this code people get invites with 60 in 1-2 rounds on an average
> All 60 pointers were cleared by June second round.
> Those who applied post the June round are not yet invited if they have less than 70


You reckon 3123 60-pointer would get invited any sooner than September?


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Hi,
How much would be the waiting period for 65 points in 261313 (software engineer)?

I applied today 5-Aug-2017. I can see 65 points have not got invitation after March 8 2017.

If it delays, I have to claim for partner points which would take atleast a month to process(ACS+PTE), My friend suggested that I might get invite with 65 by the time I apply for partner points. Your advise would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

mmtee said:


> l_dm said:
> 
> 
> > Bro u r wrong here... 233311 is a diff code altogether... And in this code people get invites with 60 in 1-2 rounds on an average
> ...


Not sure with the current trend... As per previous years trend.. They should invite. 
But now with this method of inviting pro rata, I am not sure when they will invite others with lowe scores


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Hi,
> How much would be the waiting period for 65 points in 261313 (software engineer)?
> 
> I applied today 5-Aug-2017. I can see 65 points have not got invitation after March 8 2017.
> ...


If you are confident that you can qualify for 5 spouse points, then you should start the process immediately 
Whoever advised you that you would not have to wait for a month is over optimistic 

My personal calculations show that you will get the invite earliest in Feb/mar 2018 with 65 points

The decision on whom to believe is totally yours

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> If you are confident that you can qualify for 5 spouse points, then you should start the process immediately
> Whoever advised you that you would not have to wait for a month is over optimistic
> 
> My personal calculations show that you will get the invite earliest in Feb/mar 2018 with 65 points
> ...


Is this the trend with 65 points in IT occupation? My code 261312. I thought it woulb be fast with 65.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are confident that you can qualify for 5 spouse points, then you should start the process immediately
> Whoever advised you that you would not have to wait for a month is over optimistic
> 
> My personal calculations show that you will get the invite earliest in Feb/mar 2018 with 65 points
> ...


Thank you. I see you have 70 points. Do you got the invite? if so, how much time it took for you to receive invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Thank you. I see you have 70 points. Do you got the invite? if so, how much time it took for you to receive invite?


I got the invite in about 3 months with 70 points

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Thank you. I see you have 70 points. Do you got the invite? if so, how much time it took for you to receive invite?


What is your EOI date?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone !! 

I was ready this thread from start (again) and Now I am preparing for Invite. I am keeping all the documents ready and getting whatever is missing or not in place.

Now, I am a bit paranoid about my EOI because of ACS mistake, so was wondering if anybody can help me review my EOI personally. You know an out of the box view or third party review/evaluation of EOI, to make sure I have updated everything correct. 

I am trying to complete FORM 80 & 1221, rest all the documents I already have (soft copy and hard copy both).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone !!
> 
> I was ready this thread from start (again) and Now I am preparing for Invite. I am keeping all the documents ready and getting whatever is missing or not in place.
> 
> ...


Filling an EOI is not rocket science involving formulas where you can make a mistake

It's basically all dates in which you have to be careful

Just take a printout of all the important dates that you have to fill out in the EOI on a separate paper and then fill it
Recheck after filling again with the printout 
Don't be paranoid 

Cheers


----------



## expat_worker (Aug 6, 2017)

*ACS confusion*

Dear Friends,

I am confused over the situation I m currently in. here are the details

I filed my ACS on 27th June 2016 and got positive assessment after deduction 2 years for education equivalency, at that time my total experience was verified as 4 yrs and 9 months working with Comapny A (for instance). 

I continued working with Company A till Dec 2016 which means i have enough experience to claim 10 points for overseas work. Then I switched to company B in March 2017.

In may 2017, I got my desired PTE score and updated my EOI with the end date of company A during the same month.

Now my friend says, since I have left company A, I need to redo my ACS or else your case will be rejected at DIBP stage for claiming false points even with working at Company A (since ACS only approved 4 yrs 9 months).

While I dont want to claim points for exp earned with Company B, Do i have to redo ACS here, considering there was no change in role and responsibilities during my tenure at company A?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

expat_worker said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am confused over the situation I m currently in. here are the details
> 
> ...


No.

If you were still in the same job in a same role in Company A, then no need for ACS assessment. Also, if you are not seeking Company B experience, better to mark it not relevant as that will save you lots of paperwork.

Have you got the invite yet ? What's your occupation and points score ?


----------



## expat_worker (Aug 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No.
> 
> If you were still in the same job in a same role in Company A, then no need for ACS assessment. Also, if you are not seeking Company B experience, better to mark it not relevant as that will save you lots of paperwork.
> 
> Have you got the invite yet ? What's your occupation and points score ?


Yes I continued with the same role with company A and also since there is no change in points I dont want to claim experience for company B. 

I am still waiting for invitation, 

DOE 20th May 2017 
65 points 
ANZCO 261312


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged an EOI with DOE 04th June 2017. 

ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
PTE - 10 points 
EA CDR positive outcome- 06th April 2017

Claimed 65 points for SC 189, 70 points for SC 190, 75 points for SC 489 (family and state sponsored)

Now i received invitation to apply for 489 (FAM) visa on 12th July 2017 with last date to apply visa on 10th September 2017.

I have the following questions on which i would like to have your expert advises,

1. Does my EOI application becomes inactive for other invitations once my status is invited in any one SC?
2. Should i wait for SC 189 invitation, how likely am i to receive an invitation in near future with 65 points claimed?
3. Should i lodge a separate EOI only for SC 189 to try my luck?
4. Is going with provisional visa 489 a good option considering the pros and cons (which i am not much aware of)?

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Nikhil B


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged an EOI with DOE 04th June 2017.
> 
> ...


for ea did u also get work exp assesment?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes. Seven plus years.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Yes. Seven plus years.


is it a mandatoey requirement.

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

*Yes*



atif1987 said:


> for ea did u also get work exp assesment?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Yes.


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> is it a mandatoey requirement.
> 
> I think so yes.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged an EOI with DOE 04th June 2017.
> 
> ...


Congrats..

Answers are below

1. As per my knowledge..yes.. people usually make multiple EOIs for different visa class to avoid this

2. SC 189 invitaion at 65 points is highly unlikely anytime soon if the present trend continues. last invite is of nov 16 (for 65 points). So give it a couple more invitation rounds to confirm if they will remove pro rata from our profession. if they dont then a longgg wait buddy.

3. If you do now, you are waaaaaay behind in the que now. No harm in making it anyway.
if possible increase your points to 70+. PTE maybe? or if your experience grants you more point in the near future?

4. PR is better obviously.. but the invitation seems very hard condireing the present scenario..


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Answers are below
> 
> ...


what abt 65 points for non pro rata like me

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Answers are below
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for your kind response.

I tried my luck with PTE couple of times but somehow i am not able to break the 79 marker in all areas.

My total experience is of 7 plus years and will complete eight years in July next year.

I think the best way is to wait for couple of rounds in August, if not received any invitation then might go with 489.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> what abt 65 points for non pro rata like me
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Honestly, i have no idea.. infact most people are just guessing about the trends this year..They havent invited anyone below 70 points in the two rounds ... hopefully they would in the next round..

best of luck!


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Hey thanks for your kind response.
> 
> I tried my luck with PTE couple of times but somehow i am not able to break the 79 marker in all areas.
> 
> ...


yeah make the EOI .....you can always apply for 189 later... 


Look at the trend for the coming month and make your call.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah
Just a news nothings confirmed officially though..
Thanx


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> is it a mandatoey requirement.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


No its not a mandatory requirement to have your experience recognized, but it surely is encouraged.

It gives you the clear picture of how many years are acceptable and the amount of points you can claim( wrong point means instant rejection). so in that respect its cheaper than getting your visa rejected because of wrong point claim . 

HOwever, DIBP has the authority to override that decision ---but they usually dont

I personally know people with PR who did not get this assessment but he was pretty sure about his experience.


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> yeah make the EOI .....you can always apply for 189 later...
> 
> 
> Look at the trend for the coming month and make your call.
> ...


Yeah making a fresh EOI for SC 189. Is there a means i can extend the visa application deadline of 10th September on my SC489 (FAM) invitation.
The point is if i go ahead with 489 visa and later receive an invitation for 189 i may have to re pay the entire amount of fees for visa.
Thanks
Nikhil B


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Yeah making a fresh EOI for SC 189. Is there a means i can extend the visa application deadline of 10th September on my SC489 (FAM) invitation.
> The point is if i go ahead with 489 visa and later receive an invitation for 189 i may have to re pay the entire amount of fees for visa.
> Thanks
> Nikhil B


Sorry, I dont know if there is any way for extension. 
Maybe let the Experts respond to this.

Meanwhile you can get everything ready.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Yeah making a fresh EOI for SC 189. Is there a means i can extend the visa application deadline of 10th September on my SC489 (FAM) invitation.
> The point is if i go ahead with 489 visa and later receive an invitation for 189 i may have to re pay the entire amount of fees for visa.
> Thanks
> Nikhil B


Not only the fees, beware that if you have 2 applications under process simultaneously, the one issued later, cancels the one issued earlier

So if by chance your 489 is issued after the 189, the 189'would be canceled and only 489 would be valid.

Keep this in mind when taking a decision 

Cheers


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Not only the fees, beware that if you have 2 applications under process simultaneously, the one issued later, cancels the one issued earlier
> 
> So if by chance your 489 is issued after the 189, the 189'would be canceled and only 489 would be valid.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I see. I have already received an invite for 489 (FAM) i am trying to get an invite for SC 189. For the same reason i have lodged a separate EOI asking for only SC189, since on my first EOI i had received an invitation for SC 489.

So if apply 489 and later receive an invite for 189 and considering i process it the only application valid will be of SC 189, right? Of course double the fees.

Thanks
Nikhil B


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nbanga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see. I have already received an invite for 489 (FAM) i am trying to get an invite for SC 189. For the same reason i have lodged a separate EOI asking for only SC189, since on my first EOI i had received an invitation for SC 489.
> 
> ...


If you have paid for fees for both the application, then both would be under process simultaneously 

Of course you have the option to withdraw either one of those at any point of time.

But you have to do it yourself.

The department will not do it on its own

Cheers


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> What is your EOI date?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


it is 5 Aug 17 with 65 points.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> while filing the dates for experience on the eoi you should put the from date and leave the To Date blank skill select will calculate the days you have been at work and soon as you cross the mark of 5 years skill select will update your eoi with 5 points and the date of effect will also take the time stamp when the points were changed.




This is Great info, means I have chance to get 5 additional points as Vetassess did my work at 7.6 ( which mean 5 points) years and on 5th August I crossed 8 years (10 points) at the same job.

This should take total points to 80. But does points matter post applications? I red on the forum that post Visa application points does not matter! Though I am bit skeptic on the same.

Am I correct in my understanding? Any experts?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

mmtee said:


> That will demotivate me and many others as well. If 2333 never got invited in the last 2 yrs then me on 3123 at 60 points would be doomed and better walk off by now. Btw, 2333 and 2335 are completely and meaningfully different. One is pro-rata and one is not, how come they're same class?




Brother keep your chin Up, I am sure you shall get your invite, many have got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This is Great info, means I have chance to get 5 additional points as Vetassess did my work at 7.6 ( which mean 5 points) years and on 5th August I crossed 8 years (10 points) at the same job.
> 
> This should take total points to 80. But does points matter post applications? I red on the forum that post Visa application points does not matter! Though I am bit skeptic on the same.
> 
> ...


Points are frozen on the date of the invite

You do not gain or lose points for experience or age post that date

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Points are frozen on the date of the invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Though I have seen not any official comment on this through documents! Kindly provide source of your information.

I have seen you quoting this many times though.

We need credible source based on data, please share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Though I have seen not any official comment on this through documents! Kindly provide source of your information.
> 
> I have seen you quoting this many times though.
> 
> ...



Here you go

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
​
Points score

You must be able to meet the points score on your invitation letter. This score will be 60 or more.

The score on your invitation letter is based on the information in your EOI.
You must be able to meet the points score eligibility at the time you are invited to apply for the visa.
Check how many points you might get.


Moreover Once you get the invite, the EOI is frozen, so the question of getting or losing points does not arise
If you don't accept the invite, after 60 days, it will be unblocked, and if you pay the visa fees, it's locked forever



Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> ​
> ...


Interesting.

I believe the system is designed so that it takes care of elevating points due to experience increase (when someone leaves current job end date blank) OR reducing points based on age increase automatically post EOI submission?
Post invite , i believe this wont be allowed.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Guess, you did not understand it. I was mentioning about high point score vs better Visa grant chance. Not about eligibility to get the invite. 

I have seen the link in the past as well, have done my reading on Govt website but no where it is mentioned how priority is given to Visa files after lodging.

I myself is not sure ! I feel it is mix of Points, accurate documents and personal case for each individual. Plus now as I have read that high English scores are being given more weightage. It was also in the news.

Any other views on this please...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Guess, you did not understand it. I was mentioning about high point score vs better Visa grant chance. Not about eligibility to get the invite.
> 
> I have seen the link in the past as well, have done my reading on Govt website but no where it is mentioned how priority is given to Visa files after lodging.
> 
> ...


I agree with "Accurate Documentation" perspective.

"Better english score" doesn't look to be most correct way i believe to process things. If they would have taken "Experience based priority" then it will be better. But again few people may put their view saying that it should be age based as young people will be better for economy in long run.

I guess DIBP should just process the applications in duration based way and also flag all required documents as mandatory so that people don't miss uploading them and hence more accurate documentation in first place.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Guess, you did not understand it. I was mentioning about high point score vs better Visa grant chance. Not about eligibility to get the invite.
> 
> I have seen the link in the past as well, have done my reading on Govt website but no where it is mentioned how priority is given to Visa files after lodging.
> 
> ...


The high weightage for English points is supposedly being practiced by NSW for giving sponsorship

DIBP does not give any priority for high or low points Applications.
I have not read anything on any website that it does

The news item you are referring to is when the proposed change rules for PR take effect
It's a long way for implementation 

It is the quality of your documents and the complexity of your case which determines how much time the grant will take
Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I agree with "Accurate Documentation" perspective.
> 
> "Better english score" doesn't look to be most correct way i believe to process things. If they would have taken "Experience based priority" then it will be better. But again few people may put their view saying that it should be age based as young people will be better for economy in long run.
> 
> I guess DIBP should just process the applications in duration based way and also flag all required documents as mandatory so that people don't miss uploading them and hence more accurate documentation in first place.




Agree, but looking at the timelines of various members makes me think - why some individuals - got their visas fast but few were so delayed.

Also, as per various news sources available on net , it says English is now the one of the focus area of Granting Visa for PR. 

I am just keeping my fingers crossed. A real tough time for individuals who wish to Migrate considering what is happening all a across the world and taking toll on genuine people.

God bless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Agree, but looking at the timelines of various members makes me think - why some individuals - got their visas fast but few were so delayed.
> 
> Also, as per various news sources available on net , it says English is now the one of the focus area of Granting Visa for PR.
> 
> ...


Well, i wish all waiting members soon have stories to tell how they got their grant.
Cheers


----------



## joyal (Aug 7, 2017)

HI , i have 65 points with date of effect 18-6-17 in 2633 Telecomm. How likely am i gonna get an invitation in the august rounds. 

And any idea about the documents certification or a color scan will do ?


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Jiju said:


> Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah
> Just a news nothings confirmed officially though..
> Thanx


i cant believe an immigration agent post such a table for prediction of invitation without any explanation. for non proratas is a wrong estimation!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

joyal said:


> HI , i have 65 points with date of effect 18-6-17 in 2633 Telecomm. How likely am i gonna get an invitation in the august rounds.
> 
> And any idea about the documents certification or a color scan will do ?


Same boat. no chances any time soon

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

As per immitracker from 30 Jan 2017 to 4 April 2017 there are 29 candidates of 263111 code with 65 points who are waiting for invite. As mine DOE is 3 April 2017 with 65 points. Can I get the invite in August rounds as per ceiling there is 130 invites in July round for 2631 Code.


----------



## pApax (Mar 28, 2017)

Mandip said:


> As per immitracker from 30 Jan 2017 to 4 April 2017 there are 29 candidates of 263111 code with 65 points who are waiting for invite. As mine DOE is 3 April 2017 with 65 points. Can I get the invite in August rounds as per ceiling there is 130 invites in July round for 2631 Code.


For the love of God someone shed light on this. I'm on the same boat!

65 points, DOE 12th April, 263111.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone 

Still a long way to go though but I want to know when can i initiate visitor visa for my mother. As per the new law i cannot include her in my application as family member/ dependent member.

Is there any other way or any other bridging visa so that my mother can stay with me in australia once i migrate there, because on visitor visa i believe one can stay for 6 months only then she has to come back to india.


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

**Waiting**



atif1987 said:


> Same boat. no chances any time soon
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Same boat with both of you. Only 30 invites so far with 70+ points so 65 points will get invitation next month I think.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

joyal said:


> HI , i have 65 points with date of effect 18-6-17 in 2633 Telecomm. How likely am i gonna get an invitation in the august rounds.
> 
> And any idea about the documents certification or a color scan will do ?


Colour scan for English colour documents. For black and white it varies. For payslip, black and white has been accepted, not sure about other documents. 

If not in English, then translated, notarized and then scan and upload.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

pApax said:


> For the love of God someone shed light on this. I'm on the same boat!
> 
> 65 points, DOE 12th April, 263111.


Seeing the trends in past 2 rounds, I have prepared a simple sheet with tentative timelines for 263111 invitations. Although actuals would vary as per DIBP wishes, but basic assumptions here are:
a) They choose to maintain 263111 number of invitations to 65 per round this year till the quota finishes
b) No. of 70/70+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 13
c) No. of 65+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 75
d) No other major changes by DIBP (Clearing pro rata backlogs in bulk etc.)

For 12th April 65 points, as per this calculation, it seems to be Oct 1st Round (+-)


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am expecting invite tomorrow. I have question regarding payment. My friend is in Australia and I can do payment using her account. Is it wise to transfer money from SBI Savings account through International funds transfer?


----------



## pApax (Mar 28, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Seeing the trends in past 2 rounds, I have prepared a simple sheet with tentative timelines for 263111 invitations. Although actuals would vary as per DIBP wishes, but basic assumptions here are:
> a) They choose to maintain 263111 number of invitations to 65 per round this year till the quota finishes
> b) No. of 70/70+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 13
> c) No. of 65+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 75
> ...


Hmm, the numbers and your assumption does not add up my friend.

I believe up until the 20th of June, all 70+ pointers have been invited.

If we assume 13 per fortnight, that's 26 per month --> June/2 + July = 39 individuals with 70+ points are waiting for an invite. 

If the quota is 65 per round, they'd get cleared in this round + have some space for the 65ers.

Could you please elaborate how did you obtain these assumptions and if my calculations are correct?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

pApax said:


> Hmm, the numbers and your assumption does not add up my friend.
> 
> I believe up until the 20th of June, all 70+ pointers have been invited.
> 
> ...


He did, he estimated that there will be invites for the 65ers from February backlog.


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have updated my EOI on 7/7/2017 with 70 points for 2613, and 70+5 for NSW.
I am expecting invite on 9th August, just wanted to check how long it takes for PCC and medicals in Bangalore, India for these two? 
I know PCC has to be done via Passport Seva Kendra (PSK).

Would like to know the approximate time it takes for PCC and medicals for my location?

and also for medicals which all test they ask us to do?

and approximate fees for both of them?

any helpful inputs will be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am expecting invite tomorrow. I have question regarding payment. My friend is in Australia and I can do payment using her account. Is it wise to transfer money from SBI Savings account through International funds transfer?


As th amount will be nearly 3 lakhs the bank will ask yiu th reason for an international transfer to a private persons bank account
Moreover, when filing an income tax return, also you may have difficulty in proving why the funds were transferred offshore
Check with your CA, if you have one, on the repercussions of this method, if any

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am expecting invite tomorrow. I have question regarding payment. My friend is in Australia and I can do payment using her account. Is it wise to transfer money from SBI Savings account through International funds transfer?


Cant your friend take back the money in an indian account?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Cant your friend take back the money in an indian account?


The friend will be in serious trouble if he takes the money in india from the income tax and FOreign exchange laws point of view

Don't go through this route


Cheers


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The friend will be in serious trouble if he takes the money in india from the income tax and FOreign exchange laws point of view
> 
> Don't go through this route
> 
> ...



Western union is the only option for now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> Western union is the only option for now?


I can't find Western union as an accepted method of payment in the DIBp website


I am really surprised that there are thousand of applicants from india paying the visa fees every month and quite a few would be members here, no one has come forward to give you the alternatives they used

I am already in MLB So I did not fact this problem this time and in the past I have used my credit cards without any problems 

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> Western union is the only option for now?


a) Travel card (visit the branch and explain your case. ICICI, HDFC, Citi etc)
b) Call up bank and see if debit/credit card transaction can me made to allow transaction amount


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Saikirupa said:


> Western union is the only option for now?




Approach Thomas Cook, if you have no option.

I think you can pay fee through them , check with them

Or ask your friend to pay in Australia, pay her family in India


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Approach Thomas Cook, if you have no option.
> 
> I think you can pay fee through them , check with them
> 
> ...


Paying back to family will be accepted? Isnt that same as giving back to the person whose Australian card was used? Just validating.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Approach Thomas Cook, if you have no option.
> 
> I think you can pay fee through them , check with them
> 
> ...


Don't even remotely think of paying in india to reimburse the payment in Australia 

Both of you will be booked under Hawala transactions 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Don't even remotely think of paying in india to reimburse the payment in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you understand what Hawala is?
I think you did not get my point?
I said,Thomas cook will assist in third party transactions

Or 
Ask the friend in AUS to pay 

Reimbursement can be done in many ways.

I did many times through Thomas Cook
so I said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> Paying back to family will be accepted? Isnt that same as giving back to the person whose Australian card was used? Just validating.




Depends on the understanding between one and h/ her friend.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Depends on the understanding between one and h/ her friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No what i meant was is that legal? Few posts back it was mentioned that doing so may result in tussle with Income tax dept


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Do you understand what Hawala is?
> I think you did not get my point?
> I said,Thomas cook will assist in third party transactions
> 
> ...


You clearly said "Or ask your friend to pay in Australia and reimburse her family in india"

I have not added or deleted a single word from your statement

Care to explain how you can legally reimburse the family in india ?

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> No what i meant was is that legal? Few posts back it was mentioned that doing so may result in tussle with Income tax dept



Of course , you have to pay IT which will be less when you compare with time frame delays and conversion rates because friend or some X in AUS is doing a favour on request.


Many thousands done on good will , to save time and huge conversion rates .





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You clearly said "Or ask your friend to pay in Australia and reimburse her family in india"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explained , check it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Explained , check it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could not understand which post you have explained it 

Anyways, let the member decide what route he wants to take

I have done my part of warning him of the pitfalls, now it's his decision 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I could not understand which post you have explained it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

august invitation round tomorrow


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don't even remotely think of paying in india to reimburse the payment in Australia
> 
> Both of you will be booked under Hawala transactions
> 
> Cheers


Agree! Not recommended to pay money using swap. It can be considered Hawala transaction. TravelCard from ICICI or other banks is the best option.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dears i have 65 points and my eoi date is 6th Aug 2017. For 261313 when i can expect invitation.

Or there is no hope with 65 points.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears i have 65 points and my eoi date is 6th Aug 2017. For 261313 when i can expect invitation.
> 
> Or there is no hope with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


no hope for.65 pointers

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears i have 65 points and my eoi date is 6th Aug 2017. For 261313 when i can expect invitation.
> 
> Or there is no hope with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


When is a difficult thing to predict.

But it is wrong to say there is no hope especially with 6202 ceiling.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears i have 65 points and my eoi date is 6th Aug 2017. For 261313 when i can expect invitation.
> 
> Or there is no hope with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Though there is a backlog of 65 pointers right now, saying no hope for 65 pointers will be wrong. You might have to wait for months to get an invitation.


----------



## Auspr18 (Jul 3, 2017)

Has anyone submitted the my health declaration form in the last 4 days? I know many people have not been able to submit in the last 4 days due to technical glitch,but wanted to know if there is someone for whom it's working.


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189):- (Software Engineer (261313) - 65 points*

Hi

Just wanted to know, once I receive the invitation to lodge my visa application(Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189):-

(Software Engineer (261313) - 65 points, lodged on april 2,2017)


a) what documents do I need to submit?

a) does it need to be a color photocopy and 

b) do all the documents need to be certified?

Is it also advisable to start the police verification check?

Thanks
Srikala


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Team,

I am primary applicant and I want to know if my wife has to appear for PTE. We also have a document provided by her University that her graduation was conducted in English?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srikala said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to know, once I receive the invitation to lodge my visa application(Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189):-
> 
> ...


1. This is a good place to start 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ist-documents-submitted-visa.html#post9486770

2. All documents need to be scanned in colour. If scanning in B&W then, they need to be notarised 

3. Answered above

4. You are still a few months away from invite. Don't take PCC so early

Cheers


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

You mean to say that if the documents are color copies, attestation by JP not required?

We were expecting that we may get an invitation in the next round this month. What do you think are our chances based on the statistics?

Thanks
Srikala


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srikala said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> You mean to say that if the documents are color copies, attestation by JP not required?
> 
> ...


You will not be submitting physical documents during application 
Everything will be electronic
So the question of colour copies does not arise
You have to scan the original documents in colour and upload them in the relevant sections

You will have to wait for quite a few months probably till next year for the invite 


Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Analysis on the basis of 12th and 26th July, 2017 rounds for Job Code 2613:*

12th July:
Cut-off = 70+, 23/04/2017 11:03 PM; Invites = 310

26th July:
Cut-off = 70+, 23/06/2017 10:47 AM; Invites up til 26th July = 620; specific to this round = 310.

So, according to the above it means that (23/06/2017 minus 23/04/2017)=2 months, there were 310 candidates having 70+ points within a period of 2 months which were cleared in the 26th July round.

So, according to the above average, we can say that there could be 310/2= 155 candidates with 70+ points each month going forward. 

So, considering there are 155 candidates with 70+ points each month roughly. For the Next round on 9th August, there will be candidates picked up starting 23/06/2017 for 70+ points and up til 9th Aug, it becomes 46 days. So, roughly, there could be 155(1 month) + 75 (16 days) = 230 candidates having 70+ points. If they again send the invites to 310 candidates in 9th Aug round, there will be (310 - 230) = 80 places left for the 65+ pointers.

So, I am hopeful there will invites going to 65 pointers in the 9th Aug round if there are around 230 candidates having 70+ points after 23/06/2017 DOE.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don't even remotely think of paying in india to reimburse the payment in Australia
> 
> Both of you will be booked under Hawala transactions
> 
> Cheers


How about using PayPal? I got to know that it is accepted but is it more cost efficient than a forex card? 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> How about using PayPal? I got to know that it is accepted but is it more cost efficient than a forex card?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The cost may be horrendous
1st to load the money in USD and then converting to AUD
Take the total costs into account before taking a decision

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Please let me know visa payment
modes

What j understand is
Indian credit card -- visa not master
Icici travel card
Thomas cook travel/ forex card

I called customer care of icici and Thomas cook
Looks like icici will be expensive than Thomas

Anybody can please confirm same and let me know any other method of payment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Please let me know visa payment
> modes
> 
> What j understand is
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application

Acceptable payment methods are:
MasterCard
VISA
American Express
Diners Club
JCB
pre-paid credit cards
BPAY
PayPal


Cheers


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know visa payment
> ...



It mentions debit card also visa or master

Is that true ?? Then why people run for credit or travel card


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> It mentions debit card also visa or master
> 
> Is that true ?? Then why people run for credit or travel card



It does not say Debit card
This is the official DIBP website.
I have given the link so that the members can verify
What more can i say

Cheers


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The cost may be horrendous
> 1st to load the money in USD and then converting to AUD
> Take the total costs into account before taking a decision
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I will with forex


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks. Will go with forex card

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> It does not say Debit card
> This is the official DIBP website.
> I have given the link so that the members can verify
> What more can i say
> ...


The website says

Credit card type	Surcharge

Visa and MasterCard
(This surcharge also applies to payments by Debit Visa or Debit MasterCard)


0.98%

American Express and JCB


1.4%

Diners Club


1.99%

While I am paying the fees, I see debit card/ credit card option, does it mean we can pay with credit card also?


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello All,

I got my Visa Invite on 26th July 2017. I have submitted the application and payed the fees on 29th July. I have submitted most of the documents except few(Work in Progress). 

Need your help on :
1. How long it may take for Case office to be assigned. And how will I get to know that CO is assigned to me.
2. For PCC I need request letter from DIAC. How do I get the request letter, can this be obtained only after CO is assigned or can get before.

Thank you in Advance for your help !

EOI Submitted (189): 03 - June - 17 
EOI Points: 70
ITA: : 26- July - 17


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa Invite on 26th July 2017. I have submitted the application and payed the fees on 29th July. I have submitted most of the documents except few(Work in Progress).
> 
> ...


8 months 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> 8 months
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


8 Months is as per DIAC guidelines. But, do we have any real time example of people who got invite this year and then got the CO assigend.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Mohley said:


> 8 Months is as per DIAC guidelines. But, do we have any real time example of people who got invite this year and then got the CO assigend.


Honestly i know people from last year who got their visa within 2 months of application. but that was last year when the processing timea were around 3 to 5 months
this year they have suddenly raised the timeline to 8 to 10 months.

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Honestly i know people from last year who got their visa within 2 months of application. but that was last year when the processing timea were around 3 to 5 months
> this year they have suddenly raised the timeline to 8 to 10 months.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


Thanks for the Info Atif !
Any idea on:
1. For PCC I need request letter from DIAC. How do I get the request letter, can this be obtained only after CO is assigned or can get before.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Thanks for the Info Atif !
> Any idea on:
> 1. For PCC I need request letter from DIAC. How do I get the request letter, can this be obtained only after CO is assigned or can get before.


i have applied for FBi pcc without any co request. i am not even imvited

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> i have applied for FBi pcc without any co request. i am not even imvited
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


I need to apply for 
1. India PCC from Singapore and 
2. Singapore PCC

For both I need a request letter letter from DIAC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohley said:


> I need to apply for
> 1. India PCC from Singapore and
> 2. Singapore PCC
> 
> For both I need a request letter letter from DIAC.


In that case you will have to wait for the CO to ask you for the same 

Cheers


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In that case you will have to wait for the CO to ask you for the same
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your quick response ! 

There is one thread which suggests that I can still apply using Visa Application printout.
Will try my luck and check if I get get PCC before CO is assigned.

Thank you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...singapore-police-clearance-certificate-2.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Thank you for your quick response !
> 
> There is one thread which suggests that I can still apply using Visa Application printout.
> Will try my luck and check if I get get PCC before CO is assigned.
> ...


Try it.
You have nothing to lose

Cheers


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In that case you will have to wait for the CO to ask you for the same
> 
> Cheers


There is no need for CO letter/request to get the Singapore PCC and India PCC from SG. I had the invite letter and it was sufficient to get both these PCC in SG.

@newbienz appreciate your contribution in the forum but at the same time I hope you check your responses before you comment/advice especially on areas where you may not be familiar because it may be misleading. 

The reason I'm saying this is because, I had read the post in this forum from a member (not you) mentioned CO letter is needed for SG PCC and due to which I didn't apply initially and wasted 3 weeks, but then when I read another post about SG PCC process I realised I could apply for SG PCC with Invite letter and no need of CO letter. If i had known before i could have saved 3 weeks and could have submitted early April instead of May 2017, where I could have had a chance to get my application prior to the slowdown of visas. I'm not totally blaming that member as I'm also responsible to check the facts.


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Guys, is it going to take 8-10 months to get the visa after you get the invite?

can anybody share how long it took for them to actually get it, after they got the invite?


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> There is no need for CO letter/request to get the Singapore PCC and India PCC from SG. I had the invite letter and it was sufficient to get both these PCC in SG.
> 
> @newbienz appreciate your contribution in the forum but at the same time I hope you check your responses before you comment/advice especially on areas where you may not be familiar because it may be misleading.
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because, I had read the post in this forum from a member (not you) mentioned CO letter is needed for SG PCC and due to which I didn't apply initially and wasted 3 weeks, but then when I read another post about SG PCC process I realised I could apply for SG PCC with Invite letter and no need of CO letter. If i had known before i could have saved 3 weeks and could have submitted early April instead of May 2017, where I could have had a chance to get my application prior to the slowdown of visas. I'm not totally blaming that member as I'm also responsible to check the facts.


Many Thanks Vivek for your valuable inputs !


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Thank you for your quick response !
> 
> There is one thread which suggests that I can still apply using Visa Application printout.
> Will try my luck and check if I get get PCC before CO is assigned.
> ...


My Experience:

1) SG PCC: If you have the Invite Letter then you can apply for Certificate of Clearance, but you need to book an appointment, the slots gets filled up quickly so there may be 2 weeks waiting time. So you need to factor in this time.
2) India PCC from Singapore: This has to be done from BLS , they accept Invite letter, but some staff (from BLS Tanjong pagar) also want CO letter, however when you speak to other staff or if you visit BLS Little India branch they accept application with invite letter and no need of CO letter.


----------



## Mohley (Jul 1, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> There is no need for CO letter/request to get the Singapore PCC and India PCC from SG. I had the invite letter and it was sufficient to get both these PCC in SG.
> 
> @newbienz appreciate your contribution in the forum but at the same time I hope you check your responses before you comment/advice especially on areas where you may not be familiar because it may be misleading.
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because, I had read the post in this forum from a member (not you) mentioned CO letter is needed for SG PCC and due to which I didn't apply initially and wasted 3 weeks, but then when I read another post about SG PCC process I realised I could apply for SG PCC with Invite letter and no need of CO letter. If i had known before i could have saved 3 weeks and could have submitted early April instead of May 2017, where I could have had a chance to get my application prior to the slowdown of visas. I'm not totally blaming that member as I'm also responsible to check the facts.


Hi Vivek,

It will be very helpful if you can let me know :
1. What docs required for Singapore PCC
2. Which police station did you visit. Can we walk-in or have to take an appointment.
3. For India PCC from Singapore what docs needed and how to apply.

Many thanks in Advance !


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> no hope for.65 pointers
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


NO hope for which ANZSCO code for 65 pointers???


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Mohley said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> It will be very helpful if you can let me know :
> 1. What docs required for Singapore PCC
> ...


1. You can visit the CoC website: https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance . you need to make an online application, once they approve (usually within 3 days) then you can proceed to book an appointment. The whole process to get CoC which included fingerprinting and issuance took less than 30mins.

2. CoC is issued only at Police headquarters Cantonment (near Outram Park), they have a separate office for this. You need to bring in your FIN/NRIC, Passport, CoC appointment letter, Invite letter. 

3. For India PCC, you need to visit BLS International office, they have a form for this and you need to bring in your passport, invite letter, copies of your FIN/NRIC. You need to submit the applicationform and passport, they will hold your passport. They take 3 - 4 days and they courier the PCC and passport to you.


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Eoi*

I hope you are doing fine. Please note that i was looking at the skillSelect website and i noticed that the point scores for the occupations that begin with "2339" require a point score of 70 and i noticed that from the previous rounds of 12 July and 26 July, they have not selected anyone with a score less than 70, and my current Point score is 65. Please inform/explain if this might/will affect my chances of getting an expression of Interest. 

Thanks


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> There is no need for CO letter/request to get the Singapore PCC and India PCC from SG. I had the invite letter and it was sufficient to get both these PCC in SG.
> 
> @newbienz appreciate your contribution in the forum but at the same time I hope you check your responses before you comment/advice especially on areas where you may not be familiar because it may be misleading.
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because, I had read the post in this forum from a member (not you) mentioned CO letter is needed for SG PCC and due to which I didn't apply initially and wasted 3 weeks, but then when I read another post about SG PCC process I realised I could apply for SG PCC with Invite letter and no need of CO letter. If i had known before i could have saved 3 weeks and could have submitted early April instead of May 2017, where I could have had a chance to get my application prior to the slowdown of visas. I'm not totally blaming that member as I'm also responsible to check the facts.




I agree, and previously mentioned in the forum to members not to advise to others , if they are not sure with facts.

It doesn't help just to write opinion, whereas individual is looking for correct details. Also, contributions in the forum does not mean responding to each query but in my view only to those where either you have first hand experience or, Fact based knowledge.

Vivek, you have made a great point with the facts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Himadri said:


> I agree, and previously mentioned in the forum to members not to advise to others , if they are not sure with facts.
> 
> It doesn't help just to write opinion, whereas individual is looking for correct details. Also, contributions in the forum does not mean responding to each query but in my view only to those where either you have first hand experience or, Fact based knowledge.
> 
> ...


Thanks Himadri, I agree there is no need respond to all queries, people come here to get clarifications on processes which are not clear so it is better to be answered by people who have gone through the process or fully confident of the information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> There is no need for CO letter/request to get the Singapore PCC and India PCC from SG. I had the invite letter and it was sufficient to get both these PCC in SG.
> 
> @newbienz appreciate your contribution in the forum but at the same time I hope you check your responses before you comment/advice especially on areas where you may not be familiar because it may be misleading.
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because, I had read the post in this forum from a member (not you) mentioned CO letter is needed for SG PCC and due to which I didn't apply initially and wasted 3 weeks, but then when I read another post about SG PCC process I realised I could apply for SG PCC with Invite letter and no need of CO letter. If i had known before i could have saved 3 weeks and could have submitted early April instead of May 2017, where I could have had a chance to get my application prior to the slowdown of visas. I'm not totally blaming that member as I'm also responsible to check the facts.


I do not comment without rechecking the facts normally
This is what the official website says

https://www.hcisingapore.gov.in/pages.php?id=32

This document is issued to Indian nationals by the High Commission certifying conduct as per available records pertaining to the applicant's stay in India. Application form can be downloaded from the link on our website http://www.hcisingapore.gov.in and submitted along with the following documents. Forms are also available free of charge at Passport Application Centres and at the High Commission.

Documents required: 

Requisition letter from concerned Embassy (for migration visa).

Passport size colour photograph .

Original passport and NRIC/EP/WP/SP card.

Letter of invitation or appointment and photocopies there of.

Fees, processing time and application centre:Click here 

Note: For foreign nationals, Police Clearance Certificate needs to be obtained from the District Police at the place of residence in India. Copies of such a certificate may be attested by the High Commission on production of the original.

If the high commission has different rules then what is given on the official website, I am not God to know the same

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not comment without rechecking the facts normally
> This is what the official website says
> 
> https://www.hcisingapore.gov.in/pages.php?id=32
> ...




Please don't try to harass members here! If you did your research, please tag it along with your reply. Not after, Someone point it out.

I have not looked into your justification post, and I will not as well. But please understand to place details prior-hand for every one of us's benefit.

Please don't take it otherwise, as I know you are as anxious to get the grant as we all are, it is just we all just be need to careful with the information we are passing, so that not to hurt members. As experienced by Vivek in his Post.

I hope you will understand and place your next replies with direct facts in your replies itself, rather waiting for someone else to remind you.

Wish you early Grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not comment without rechecking the facts normally
> This is what the official website says
> 
> https://www.hcisingapore.gov.in/pages.php?id=32
> ...


Well, the website has generic information but the process followed on ground is different. Most of the Passport and Consular services is outsourced to a third party company BLS. 

Your response was for both SG and India PCC, and you advised to wait for CO to contact. All of us know that the grants are slow these days and CO contact further aggravates the waiting time, so every one needs to ensure they strive for complete application.

Anyway, my point here is it is better to leave the queries to be answered by people who have actually gone through the process or has good knowledge about it. Else it creates confusion for the members. I know you are very enthusiastic in responding to members here, but responding to queries where your knowledge is just based on google search or heard from third parties is dangerous and you might unknowingly cause delay to some members here. Ofcourse, the members should not depend on the info here but most people come here to look for info when they are stuck at some process and if they see a info from you who has thousand of post and 100s rep power they assume you are correct. 

With great power comes great responsibility


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> Well, the website has generic information but the process followed on ground is different. Most of the Passport and Consular services is outsourced to a third party company BLS.
> 
> Your response was for both SG and India PCC, and you advised to wait for CO to contact. All of us know that the grants are slow these days and CO contact further aggravates the waiting time, so every one needs to ensure they strive for complete application.
> 
> ...


I agree

In hindsight it was better if I would have refrained from commenting on the post

Cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

kamalbhai said:


> no hope for which anzsco code for 65 pointers???


2633 

anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
65 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi submiytted vsc189 65 points. 7 june 2017


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

pApax said:


> For the love of God someone shed light on this. I'm on the same boat!
> 
> 65 points, DOE 12th April, 263111.


As per 12th July and 26th July invitation rounds for 189 visa minimum points is 70. So it is safe to assume that it would take at least 3 months that is till November ending for 65 point applicants to get an invitation.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

chiragchaplot said:


> As per 12th July and 26th July invitation rounds for 189 visa minimum points is 70. So it is safe to assume that it would take at least 3 months that is till November ending for 65 point applicants to get an invitation.


70 pointers til 17 july are cleared. so not that mch backlog. we can expect some 65 point invites jus not sure how many

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## ubabhserus (Jul 19, 2017)

What is "Visa date of effect" in skillselect page ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ubabhserus said:


> What is "Visa date of effect" in skillselect page ??


I presume you mean the EOI date of effect

There are 2 dates maintained in Skillselect 
1. The date you submitted the EOI.
That is fixed and will never change as long as the EOI is in the system 
2. is the date of effect


After submitting the EOI, if your points change for any reason, then your date if effect will reset to the date this change happened. If there is no change of points then date of submission and date of effect will be the same

When ascertaining the eligibility during the invite rounds., it's the date of effect which is taken into consideration 

Cheers


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

263111 70 points (All 90 in PTE) EOI 1st July got invite


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

I have got positive assessment from ACS in the month of june 2017 and applied for the EOI in the same month, after this in the month of July I left my Job, due to my wife pregnancy and my enrolment into some professional course related to my career, due to which I would been not be able to join any other job for another 5 months, will being jobless affect my VISA Grant or not, is CO will object that why I am not doing job after filing my EOI??????????


----------



## Shail25 (Apr 5, 2017)

Got Invite 
261111 - 70 pts
DOE - 6th April, 2017


----------



## kanchanup (Aug 15, 2016)

Shail25 said:


> Got Invite
> 261111 - 70 pts
> DOE - 6th April, 2017


Congozzzz


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

kanchanup said:


> Congozzzz
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk




Congratulations!
Any 65 pointers got Invite?


----------



## Shail25 (Apr 5, 2017)

No 65 pointers invited from 261111/261112 as of now. Hopefully things might change after a couple of round.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*

What about 2335?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> What about 2335?


Anyone got invite for 2613?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

I can see lot of people with 2613 got invited in immitracker.

Thanks!


----------



## Nida AdeeL (Jul 21, 2017)

Any chance for me in this round 
261312/ 65/ 24 July 2017


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As I Said, write an email to ACS tomorrow pointing out the experience which you want split location wise
> Be honest and tell them it's your fault that while applying you accidentally merged the 2 experience as one
> Ask them for advice how the same can be rectified. Point out that all the supporting evidence submitted with the application were correct and this was overlooked by the assessor also
> 
> ...


Newbienz et al ~ I am writing here after getting an updated experience letter from ACS. I wrote to ACS and after a couple of calls and mails, I got an updated letter reflecting the locations. They have clearly demarcated locations. When it comes to designations, they are merging if all are in same company and same location and calling it as one with the latest designation. So, if anyone needs updates to their based on documentation already submitted, ACS is doing without a new review.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Shail25 said:


> Got Invite
> 261111 - 70 pts
> DOE - 6th April, 2017


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Nida AdeeL said:


> Any chance for me in this round
> 261312/ 65/ 24 July 2017


What are their EOI claimed points?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Nida AdeeL said:


> Any chance for me in this round
> 261312/ 65/ 24 July 2017


What are their EOI claimed points 65 or 70?


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I can see lot of people with 2613 got invited in immitracker.
> 
> Thanks!


What are their EOI claimed points 65 or 70?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiemyte (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all,got the invite today 261313 doe 23rd June 70 points


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

Invited. 261312 70pts.


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #233311
* Occupation Name - Electrical Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 26-June-2017
* Total points - 60
* Onshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## sunmoon (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Mark,

Hope this you all well. I have applied as a Mechanical Engineer for both the 189 and 190 visas with 60 and 65 points respectively. In all I have three EOIs in the system with two being lodged in mid January (189 and 190) while I have one that apparently states that it was logged in March when in fcat it was lodged in January. 

To boost my points up I decided to sit my IELTS for a second time, the results were not as expected as I actually did worse than my first time which is quite surprising given I sat it within a year of each other. Would it be advisable if i sat for it again even though its been shown on news report that its just a money making opertion not designed to help but fail. My first and second try I got ;

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 7.0
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 8.5

Listening: 7.5
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 7.0
Speaking: 7.0

To recap can you give me a timeframe for when I can get a nomination and is it advisable to sit for another IELTS? There aren't any PTE centres where im from so that sucks. Do you rate TOEFL better in terms of difficulty? 

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Please don't try to harass members here! If you did your research, please tag it along with your reply. Not after, Someone point it out.
> 
> I have not looked into your justification post, and I will not as well. But please understand to place details prior-hand for every one of us's benefit.
> 
> ...




I don't mean to add fuel to the fire, but honestly anyone taking information shared in these forums at face value is willingly and dangerously putting themselves at risk.

These forums are great for general discussion related to the different visa applications and a good way to feel less lonely in a process that can sometimes be dehumanizing, but please leave it at that.

Migration mechanisms are extremely complicated and constantly changing. It's also extremely expensive, and the outcomes can be life changing or life shattering. There is too much at stake. If you read this please *DO NOT* follow anyone's advice here without ensuring it is accurate. It's your *OWN RESPONSIBILITY *to double check the facts, hire a registered agent or do everything that needs to be done in your own power to avoid mistakes. 

Heck, even my migration agent made some mistakes when advising me I had 60 days to find a new job after resigning while on a 457, when in fact I had 90 days because I was granted 457 before 2016...


Sorry about the rant, I just can't believe it when I occasionally read that someone put themselves under struggle after taking directions from these forums...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

For those 65 pointers who are eagerly waiting to get an invitation, myself included...Looking at the last invitation trends, I don't see there is any hope at the moment. It seems like the cut-off points will remain at 70. Take last year as an illustration...60 pointers were denied to get invited as they raised the cut-off point to 65. This year 2017, 65 pointers won't get invited. DIBP might consider clearing some 65 pointers that have sent their EOI from 12/2016 to 03/2017. There are too many applicants that have been queuing. Let's be honest, I don't want to be pessimist but we have to face the reality. what about 70 pointers? are they clearing them all? DiBP would rather invite less people and increase waiting times...but, in my opinion, 65 pointers are doomed.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

dvulpio1 said:


> For those 65 pointers who are eagerly waiting to get an invitation, myself included...Looking at the last invitation trends, I don't see there is any hope at the moment. It seems like the cut-off points will remain at 70. Take last year as an illustration...60 pointers were denied to get invited as they raised the cut-off point to 65. This year 2017, 65 pointers won't get invited. DIBP might consider clearing some 65 pointers that have sent their EOI from 12/2016 to 03/2017. There are too many applicants that have been queuing. Let's be honest, I don't want to be pessimist but we have to face the reality. what about 70 pointers? are they clearing them all? DiBP would rather invite less people and increase waiting times...but, in my opinion, 65 pointers are doomed.


Too early to make that call..only 3 rounds done..and backlog is getting cleared..need to be patient for next couple of rounds before we can conclude.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Did any Electronics Engineer (233411) receive invite yesterday?


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, any thread is there for those guys who got invite on 9th August 2017 for 261313?


----------



## Neha2481 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all,got the invite today 261313 doe 02nd July 70 points.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, I have a query, that i work in the occupation code related to IT and my assessment authority is ACS, but my wife occupation is management accountant, but her assessment authority is different, but both our occupation fall in Medium and short term skill list, can I claim 5 points for partner skill in this case???????


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> For those 65 pointers who are eagerly waiting to get an invitation, myself included...Looking at the last invitation trends, I don't see there is any hope at the moment. It seems like the cut-off points will remain at 70. Take last year as an illustration...60 pointers were denied to get invited as they raised the cut-off point to 65. This year 2017, 65 pointers won't get invited. DIBP might consider clearing some 65 pointers that have sent their EOI from 12/2016 to 03/2017. There are too many applicants that have been queuing. Let's be honest, I don't want to be pessimist but we have to face the reality. what about 70 pointers? are they clearing them all? DiBP would rather invite less people and increase waiting times...but, in my opinion, 65 pointers are doomed.


You need to be patient while the backlog gets cleared. I don't think all hope should be lost for 65 pointers. I reckon they will start getting invited again beginning 2018.


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I will apply for 261313 Software Developer for SC 189. I need to know the ceiling and cut-off from DIBP. Is there any website where I can get all the consolidated information.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

samgegr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will apply for 261313 Software Developer for SC 189. I need to know the ceiling and cut-off from DIBP. Is there any website where I can get all the consolidated information.


See here:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> You need to be patient while the backlog gets cleared. I don't think all hope should be lost for 65 pointers. I reckon they will start getting invited again beginning 2018.


Well, my friend I truly hope you are right. We were talking about September rounds for 65 pointers and now beginning 2018...that's frightening.


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a query, When we receive ITA, we need to submit all the relevant documents. I have all the reference letters including current one and all have been assessed by ACS (Positive). Now If i quit current company, Do i need to submit a new reference letter or old own is good enough?

If i cannot give my current company experience letter ( I mean after quitting), will that be an issue. Reason is I am in a situation where I might have to quit the company with serving the notice period or abscond. Can anyone tell me the impact of this scenerio?

You help and support is very much valuable and appreciated 


Thanks
Raj

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query, When we receive ITA, we need to submit all the relevant documents. I have all the reference letters including current one and all have been assessed by ACS (Positive). Now If i quit current company, Do i need to submit a new reference letter or old own is good enough?
> 
> ...



As you will be claiming points for the experience in this company, in all probability a verification call will be made by the department during processing

If you abscond or part ways very bitterly, they may give a very negative feedback during the verification call
Have you thought this through ?

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gnana1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query, When we receive ITA, we need to submit all the relevant documents. I have all the reference letters including current one and all have been assessed by ACS (Positive). Now If i quit current company, Do i need to submit a new reference letter or old own is good enough?
> 
> ...


while applying visa, along with other documents we need to submit rnr letter for the period for which we are claiming experience points. 

if you are claiming points for current company then you will need to give a rnr letter for the same. if not then DIBP will ask for it and they may verify it.

if you are in a situation where your relations with employer are turning sour then it will be better not to claim experience points for that particular employment

this is just my opinion, seek advice of a subject expert before finalising things


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Dear all
please advise
i did not yet recieve an invite.
on 18th i complete 3 years of my work experience to claim 5 additional points.

my question is this.
what evidence will be reqd as a proof of employment
i can get bank statement experience letter
salary certificate
and random payslips in advance
can u tell me what else i neef and what steps will dibp will take to verify?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

yes I did think about it. I was under the notion that my ACS is already done and its positive. And i am not going to claim more than 65 points. what ever ACS as approved I will take it. Nothing is going to be added extra. 

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

newbienz said:


> As you will be claiming points for the experience in this company, in all probability a verification call will be made by the department during processing
> 
> If you abscond or part ways very bitterly, they may give a very negative feedback during the verification call
> Have you thought this through ?
> ...



yes I did think about it. I was under the notion that my ACS is already done and its positive. And i am not going to claim more than 65 points. what ever ACS as approved I will take it. Nothing is going to be added extra. 

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Dear all
> please advise
> i did not yet recieve an invite.
> on 18th i complete 3 years of my work experience to claim 5 additional points.
> ...


most importantly roles and responsibility letter from employer which should match with anzsco descriptions of 263312


----------



## KhushvinderSingh (Jul 17, 2017)

What is the cutoff for 261313 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KhushvinderSingh said:


> What is the cutoff for 261313 ?


70 points 2nd August 2017 based as per the posts on the forum

Cheers


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Dear All, 


What is possibility under 189 for 263312 with 65 points. or one may go for 190 if the cut off will remain on 70 , can any one guide

Regards
Preet


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Finally, we have received the invitation on August 9th, 2017 for 70 points Developer Programmer (65 points + 5 points from the partner (Software Engineer). DOE is on 14th July 2017. I have below queries and need your inputs and prompt responses to apply for Visa and submit all the required documents:

1> What are the different means of paying the Visa fee which is approximately equal to 6500 AUD?
2> Can I pay the visa fee in splits i.,e primary, partner, and kid?
3> Is PCC mandatory if the primary applicant has stayed in a country for less than 10 months?
4> Is PCC mandatory if you partner has stayed in a country for more than one year?
5> What mandatory documents the primary has to submit?
6> What mandatory documents the partner has to submit?
7> What is the expected time to get the GRANT if all the mandatory documents are provided?
8> Where is the medical test location in Calicut, Kerala, India? 


Please share your ideas to the above queries. Thanks and appreciated.


Thanks,
myauspr


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Finally, we have received the invitation on August 9th, 2017 for 70 points Developer Programmer (65 points + 5 points from the partner (Software Engineer). DOE is on 14th July 2017. I have below queries and need your inputs and prompt responses to apply for Visa and submit all the required documents:

1> What are the different means of paying the Visa fee which is approximately equal to 6500 AUD?
2> Can I pay the visa fee in splits i.,e primary, partner, and kid?
3> Is PCC mandatory if the primary applicant has stayed in a country for less than 10 months?
4> Is PCC mandatory if you partner has stayed in a country for more than one year?
5> What mandatory documents the primary has to submit?
6> What mandatory documents the partner has to submit?
7> What is the expected time to get the GRANT if all the mandatory documents are provided?
8> Where is the medical test location in Calicut, Kerala, India? 


Please share your ideas to the above queries. Thanks and appreciated.


Thanks,
myauspr


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Finally, we have received the invitation on August 9th, 2017 for 70 points Developer Programmer (65 points + 5 points from the partner (Software Engineer). DOE is on 14th July 2017. I have below queries and need your inputs and prompt responses to apply for Visa and submit all the required documents:
> 
> ...


While you await for more detailed answers, may be you could go over this thread :
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> most importantly roles and responsibility letter from employer which should match with anzsco descriptions of 263312


If "roles and responsibility letter" from current employer is not available, will the affidavit written by a work colleague be ok? (the same affidavit/declaration which was submitted to ACS)?


----------



## Alejandrorodrik (Aug 7, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Subscribing


How did you know you were invited in 09/08/2017? As far as I can see in the skill select page no results have been published yet

A,R


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sub# said:


> If "roles and responsibility letter" from current employer is not available, will the affidavit written by a work colleague be ok? (the same affidavit/declaration which was submitted to ACS)?


it should work but letter from HR is the best


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Alejandrorodrik said:


> How did you know you were invited in 09/08/2017? As far as I can see in the skill select page no results have been published yet
> 
> A,R


whomsoever gets invited receives an email along with change in status of EOi from SUBMITTED to INVITED

APPLY VISA button gets activated in the skill select account


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it should work but letter from HR is the best


Thanks! 
HR won't issue R&R letter for my private visa adventure! 
That's why I'll have to rely on this affidavit & some other docs.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear All, 
I have submitted an EOI with effective date of 08/04/17 against skilled independent visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO - 233513 Plant Engineer. I have claimed 15 points of skilled employment experience of o6 years& 07 months against *Sr.no 4* in the following table;

*Sr.no Position Held Dates Duration Evidences*
*1 * Teaching Assistant 27/07/2009 to 27/10/2009 03 months Letter of joining 
*2 * Teaching Assistant 27/10/2009 to 29/12/2009 03 months No evidence 
*3 * Trainee Engineer 29/12/2009 to 28/12/2010 01 Year Training certificate 
*4 * Maintenance Engineer 10/01/2011 till date 06 Years & 07 months Experience letter 


Your expert opinion is requested on following queries; 
1. Can I claim an extra 05 points based on my employment experience against *Sr.no 1, 2 &3*; which would makes my employment experience to a total of 08 years? 
2. If I make changes to the already claimed points in EOI, Would the effective date of submission be *changed* or will it remain the *same*?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear All,
> I have submitted an EOI with effective date of 08/04/17 against skilled independent visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO - 233513 Plant Engineer. I have claimed 15 points of skilled employment experience of o6 years& 07 months against *Sr.no 4* in the following table;
> 
> *Sr.no Position Held Dates Duration Evidences*
> ...




1) Better to go with Sr no. 4 , you need to provide all required docs to prove this experience.

1&2 not advisable.

3 if you have third party


2) While updating your EOI, if points score changes, yes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear All,
> I have submitted an EOI with effective date of 08/04/17 against skilled independent visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO - 233513 Plant Engineer. I have claimed 15 points of skilled employment experience of o6 years& 07 months against *Sr.no 4* in the following table;
> 
> *Sr.no Position Held Dates Duration Evidences*
> ...


Salam,

Can you provide your points breakdown and the total points ?

You have written you have claimed 15 points for 6 years 7 months ... which is a typing mistake i hope? i think you are saying you want to claim 15 points

Answers to your queries
1. YOu can claim points for Sr.3..if it is the same field. DId you get your experience assessed by EA?. 
Sr.1 and Sr.2, were you assisstant for a professor in the uni?

2. Anytime your points change, the effective date changes to that day.


----------



## aniththomas (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi - Anyone here has done Qatar PCC from India?

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75 (Age - 30, Edu - 15, Exp - 5, PTE-A - 20, Partner Skills - 5)
ACS submitted - 14/03/2017, ACS positive result - 21/03/2017
PTE - 15/10/2015 (L:90; R:90; S:90; W:89; Overall:90)
EOI submitted - 2/06/2017 (189 only)
Invite - 26th July, 2017
Indian PCC (Bangalore) - Applied - 27/07/2017, Issued - 09/08/2017
Qatar PCC - 
Medicals -


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

My points breakdown is as follows;
1- age 30
2- English Competancy 10
3- Skill employment outside Australia 10
4- Qualification 15
Total: 65 
Yes its a typing mistake. I want to claim 15 points for employment.
Yes, Sr.3 is relevant to the experience assessed by EA.

I was Assistant lecturer on contract basis ( 3 months period). 

Actually, my ielts is getting expired in Nov, 2017 and considering the current invitation trends, I desperately want to increase my score to 70 points to get invitation before my ielts gets expired. Please advise me how should I proceed.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> My points breakdown is as follows;
> 1- age 30
> 2- English Competancy 10
> 3- Skill employment outside Australia 10
> ...


EA recognized 5 years of my experience out of which 6 months was trainee engineer. you could have had included it in your experience assessment..

As per the ANZCO 2335 tasks... i do not see teaching as a part of it and whether it can be considered the same experience.

DIBP considers IELTS validity to be 36 months.. Does nov 2017 complete the 3 year validity?

One option is PTE.. sadly its not available in Pak. However, srilanka and dubai test centers provide the closest options.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> My points breakdown is as follows;
> 1- age 30
> 2- English Competancy 10
> 3- Skill employment outside Australia 10
> ...


How does the IELTS points validity work? Does it not get locked once you have submitted your EOI? Or is it that when IELTS gets 36 months old you cant claim points for it? Asking bcoz I have a similar issue.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> Engineer04 said:
> 
> 
> > My points breakdown is as follows;
> ...


For claiming points, your ielts must not be more than 36 months old at the time of getting invitation. It has nothing to do with your date of EOI submission.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> For claiming points, your ielts must not be more than 36 months old at the time of getting invitation. It has nothing to do with your date of EOI submission.


i thought IELTS is just 24 months ?
That's why i am always curious, if someone scored band 7.0 in IELTS and submitted EOI with 60 points
But he waited for more than 2 years due to long queue.
By the time he gets his invitation, his IELTS already expired. how ?
Of course he can retake the IELTS, but we all know it's not easy to score IELTS, always 1 section score 6.5....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i thought IELTS is just 24 months ?
> That's why i am always curious, if someone scored band 7.0 in IELTS and submitted EOI with 60 points
> But he waited for more than 2 years due to long queue.
> By the time he gets his invitation, his IELTS already expired. how ?
> Of course he can retake the IELTS, but we all know it's not easy to score IELTS, always 1 section score 6.5....


IELTS And PTEA on their website write that that scores are valid only for 2 years

But DIBP accepts the scores which are upto 36 months old

If 36 months have crossed and you still don't have an invite, then bad luck.
Hard or not, you have to get yourself tested again

Cheers


----------



## Soi (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi

I got invited on July 26th and will be submitting the application and making the payment this week.
One of the questions in the form is -
"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

1. My husband has lived in Australia for 2 years while he did his Masters there. - I understand we will need to give this information here.

2. He has visited Oman and Dubai and spend about 1 month there about 8 years back. - Do we need to add this?? This was only a visit.

3. Other than that he has lived in Oman for a few of years as a child (he did his kindergarten and 1st and 2nd std classes there). - Do we need to list this as well??

Appreciate your advice.

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Soi said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invited on July 26th and will be submitting the application and making the payment this week.
> One of the questions in the form is -
> ...


I do not see any reason why you would not like to add that. Add it and become worry free.
I am sure you will have some sort of proof as well for these in case CO asks (which i don't think he/she will)


----------



## Soi (Jul 4, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I do not see any reason why you would not like to add that. Add it and become worry free.
> I am sure you will have some sort of proof as well for these in case CO asks (which i don't think he/she will)


Thank you!


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied my EOI last week for 189 category with 65 points. What are my possibilities of getting an invitation. Thanks a lot for the predictions.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied my EOI last week for 189 category with 65 points. What are my possibilities of getting an invitation. Thanks a lot for the predictions.


minimum 5-6 rounds


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied my EOI last week for 189 category with 65 points. What are my possibilities of getting an invitation. Thanks a lot for the predictions.



What is your DOE? Your signature says it's 23/8/2017....


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> What is your DOE? Your signature says it's 23/8/2017....


Even the date of IELTS result is wrong


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> What is your DOE? Your signature says it's 23/8/2017....


oh my bad. DOE should be 13/08/2017


----------



## confused_1 (Aug 16, 2017)

ANZSCO 251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer -60 Points 189 EOI submitted on 16th August 2017 and 70 Points 489 EOI submitted on 16th August 2017...Any Idea about time frame for invitaions.

AGE 30 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 10 PTS
NZ Experience 5 PTS
Regional Family Sponsor 10PTS


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Expats, 

Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?

ANZSCO: 261313 
189- points 65 (Age: 30 + Education (BE in Computer science): 15 + Experience (4.5 yrs): 5 + PTE: 10 + Partner skills: 5)
PTE: 23/7/2017- R75/L69/W75/S70
ACS: Positive 15/08/2017
EOI: Submitted 16/8/2017


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?
> 
> ...


November/December

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

confused_1 said:


> ANZSCO 251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer -60 Points 189 EOI submitted on 16th August 2017 and 70 Points 489 EOI submitted on 16th August 2017...Any Idea about time frame for invitaions.
> 
> AGE 30 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> ...



Hi

60 points 189 - not in the foreseeable future (unless huge increase in the 1000 limit per round)

70 points 489 in 6 days, 4 hours and 50 minutes time

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## Expat_vinay (Sep 15, 2016)

*Waiting for EOI acceptance*

Hi Expats, 

Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?

ANZSCO: 261313 
189- points 65 (Age: 30 + Education (BE in Computer science): 15 + Experience (7.5 yrs): 10 + PTE: 10 )
ACS: Positive 21/12/2016
PTE: 12/4/2017
EOI: Submitted 21/4/2017
Awaiting EOI acceptance. Kindly suggest, if there is any chance with 65 points. Someone told me, by August or max by September, I will get my EOI acceptance. Please suggest.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?
> 
> ...


I think you will get it in the next 2-3 rounds.


----------



## Expat_vinay (Sep 15, 2016)

scorpion24 said:


> I think you will get it in the next 2-3 rounds.


Hi Scorpion24. Thanks for the reply. Could you please explain a bit futher. I am new to this. What does round 2/3 means. Is it a sprint of some duration?

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?
> 
> ...


Hi

Only if there is an increase in the 1000 per round limit, otherwise little chance - your occupation has great numbers of 310 per round but the 1000 limit is cutting them off early and many are spilling into the 489 family sponsored pool

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Scorpion24. Thanks for the reply. Could you please explain a bit futher. I am new to this. What does round 2/3 means. Is it a sprint of some duration?
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Yeah. In general DIBP sends out the invitations every fortnight on Wednesday based on the EOI submitted date and points. Last invitation was on 9th August and next will be on 23rd August. Dates of Sept month are not known yet.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?
> 
> ...


towards the end of the year. (hopefully!)


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> Well, my friend I truly hope you are right. We were talking about September rounds for 65 pointers and now beginning 2018...that's frightening.


65 pointers should really be pessimistic and keep their expectations low. For 2335 for example, With the current invitation trend, which will not change soon, the backlog (accumulating since 19.11.2016) will not be cleared. That is the fact that most of us including myself do not want to see. As a 65-pointer who applied in Aug'17, I strongly hope that I will be proven wrong.


----------



## confused_1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 60 points 189 - not in the foreseeable future (unless huge increase in the 1000 limit per round)
> 
> ...


Tony this is funny..I cannot believe the probability of getting a reply from you on this platform...


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

9th August results are out officially. Cut off is 70 points - 04/08/2017. We can see some 65 pointers to get invited from next round.  

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-August-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> 9th August results are out officially. Cut off is 70 points - 04/08/2017. We can see some 65 pointers to get invited from next round.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-August-2017-round-results.aspx


For 2613, they have sent around 300 invites in last round. Looking at the trend and the number of backlogs for 65 it is safe to predict the backlog to be covered in 3 to 4 rounds. The only concern is the number of invites we see in next round for 2613.


----------



## ubabhserus (Jul 19, 2017)

I got invite last round.

What are the documents needed for a dependent child 1.5 yrs ??


----------



## Sherry01 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have been working on and off in India and Australia. I got my ACS skills assessment done last November. At that point in time my points was 65 and my last occupation place was in India. Now I am in Australia and my points have increased to 70 since I have completed a total of 1 year of experience in Australia. My entire experience is with the same employer.

My question is: Do I need to file for acs skills assessment again for the update in occupation from November till date since the current acs assessment shows my experience only until November??



ANZSCO Code: 2611 ICT BA
ACS applied on 22-nov-2018, (+ve) result on 29-nov-2018
PTE-A: PTE-A (1st attempt): L86, R85, S85, W86
EOI Lodged: 23rd Jan 2018
Total Points: 65
Invitation: Awaited


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Sherry01 said:


> I have been working on and off in India and Australia. I got my ACS skills assessment done last November. At that point in time my points was 65 and my last occupation place was in India. Now I am in Australia and my points have increased to 70 since I have completed a total of 1 year of experience in Australia. My entire experience is with the same employer.
> 
> My question is: Do I need to file for acs skills assessment again for the update in occupation from November till date since the current acs assessment shows my experience only until November??
> 
> ...


IMO, any change in roles or location (read country) necessitates a new assessment if you wish to claim points for that period.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Guys,
Just got my PTE results and accomplished. Submitted EOI for SC 189 with 65 points. What are my chances.

Thanks


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Need suggestions,

I want to get my health check up completed. I've created my HAP ID and got the e-referral letter and also my health declaration is completed. 

What is the next course of action, is there anything that I am missing for Health check? 

Actually Soon I will be leaving to Kuwait for working. So thought I will finish my PCC and Health check before I leave. Just that hoping, may be August 23rd or in September i might get the invitation. 

Can I get my PR done from Kuwait also? 

Is anyone completed medical assessment from Bangalore, Kindly let me know. I am thinking of getting an appointment with ELBIT DIAGNOSTIC, Bangalore

If there are any other important things that I am missing please do let me highlight or warn me.

Thanks for all the support and help, you guys are wonderful humans.


ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
PCC: Done
MED:
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Need suggestions,
> 
> I want to get my health check up completed. I've created my HAP ID and got the e-referral letter and also my health declaration is completed.
> 
> ...


Other then the PCC And medical, there is nothing else you can do in advance

You can prepare the complete set of documents for uploading
You can also make arrangements for payment of visa fees, as it may be a bottleneck for many applicants 

You can complete the process from Kuwait.
Everything is online

But you should lower your expectations of a quick invite to avoid disappointment 

Cheers


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Other then the PCC And medical, there is nothing else you can do in advance
> 
> You can prepare the complete set of documents for uploading
> You can also make arrangements for payment of visa fees, as it may be a bottleneck for many applicants
> ...




Thanks Alot Newbienz, Documents are almost ready only few set of documents needs to be checked. And yes, will make the arrangements for payment of visa fees.


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks Andrey.
> 
> What I meant here is the occupational ceiling of inidividual occupations.I am keenly waiting quota allotment for 2613XX.
> 
> ...


I can feel it is coming for you. It is getting closer and closer. Be optimistic.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

siva_d14 said:


> As per your request, I have written a mail to ACS to get my letter corrected for multiple locations and designations. I am waiting on the same.Once I receive it, I will apply


Hi Siva,

Did you get a reply from ACS for correcting the assessment letter to include locations?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Anybody got an invite?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldond (Aug 2, 2017)

EOI submitted on 17th MAY 2017

Points 70
Still haven't received and invite, any idea if September can be the month I can expect it?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheldond said:


> EOI submitted on 17th MAY 2017
> 
> Points 70
> Still haven't received and invite, any idea if September can be the month I can expect it?
> ...


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## sheldond (Aug 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


2611-11

thanks


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

sheldond said:


> 2611-11
> 
> thanks


Occupation group 2611 - May 17 with 70. You would receive it in the next round for sure. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## sheldond (Aug 2, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Occupation group 2611 - May 17 with 70. You would receive it in the next round for sure.
> 
> Best is yet to come!


Thanks for the prompt response

Regards


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

*EOI - 30-Mar - 65points - 2613*

Hi Tony and Senior members,

I had submitted my EOI on 30th Mar 2017 with 65 points for Software Engineer category under 2613. Request you to share your inputs/thoughts on when I might possibly get the invite.

Thank you very much in advance for your help and support.

Regards
RDKumar


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

*Looking for Info on Invitation, PCC and MED*

*ANZSCO Code:* 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
*PTE-A:* L 78, R 73, W 77, S 83 : Result published on 23/03/2017
*ACS result arrived :* 5th May 2017 (positive)
*EOI Lodged (189) :* 5th May 2017 (65 points)
*PCC:* Not Yet
*MED:* Not Yet
*Invitation Received:* Not Yet
*VISA Lodged:* Not Yet

70 being the cut-off for 9th Aug result, and considering last years backlog, does anyone have any idea, by when should I expect an invitation? 

Also, will it be too soon to start the PCC and MED process, now? Should I wait for the invitation first?

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

barunsinghania said:


> *ANZSCO Code:* 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> *PTE-A:* L 78, R 73, W 77, S 83 : Result published on 23/03/2017
> *ACS result arrived :* 5th May 2017 (positive)
> *EOI Lodged (189) :* 5th May 2017 (65 points)
> ...



It's too early 
Wait for a few rounds till 65 actually start getting invited and then take a call

It is best to get the PCC and medicals done close to the tentative invite date as both have a validity of just 1 year, and if they expire before the visa is finally processed, you may be asked to redo the same

Cheers


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the response newbienz. That helps.

Also, looking to know, with 70 being the cut-off for 9th Aug result, and considering last years backlog, how soon can I expect an invitation?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Guys, 

You don't have to think too much about "When will I receive invitation" and waste time to consider false figures about number of invitations. 

They almost doubled the ceiling for Accountants (as an example) but they increased the points to 75. So what they give in one hand they take in the other hand. 
I don't believe that there 300 Accountants submitted EOIs with 75 points within less than a month. They can just print any number they wish to justify why they increased the points. 

Another myth, it has nothing to do with market demand. 95% of engineers here are flipping burgers or filling fuel. 
It is totally political issue. They want to reduce the influx of migrants so that they don't dominate the Anglo Saxons. Despite having a considerable influx of Anglos from the UK but still nothing in comparison to others. 

So just submit your EOI with whatever points and enjoy your life where you are. And remember Australia is not the heaven. So don't stress.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

M.Totti said:


> Guys,
> 
> You don't have to think too much about "When will I receive invitation" and waste time to consider false figures about number of invitations.
> 
> ...



Well Explained.
Reason being billion dollor software renovation for centrelink is the cause for speeding up S/W grants recently, for same reason Mr.TBull is being bashed on social media


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Since yesterday i am experiencing difficulty to making login in my EOI account online.On each time i am receiving below error message.


'' 401 Unauthorised access
You do not have permission to the requested resource.

Return to homepage ''


Please someone help me out to resolve this EOI login issue


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since yesterday i am experiencing difficulty to making login in my EOI account online.On each time i am receiving below error message.
> 
> ...


 Everyone experiencing the same it's some maintenance going on, relax for one day mate


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hey mate,
> apologies guys for being a bit off-topic but I felt sorry for this guy looking at his recent PTE scores.
> 
> Dude, get yourself an essay template or two for getting this 90 in Writing. It's so helpful. If you're interested hit me up I'll send you 2 for different types of essays.
> ...



Can you sent me essay template. Thanks.


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Sumit.
> 
> So, you mentioned only one designation in the EOI which was there in the ACS letter and not separated your experience under the 2 designations that you have held.
> 
> But I have mentioned each designation and duration of those separately in the EOI. Would this be a concern?



Hi Experts,

I'm about to receive an invite with 70 points. I've applied ACS with my last designation with all employers. There are few promotions in between. (Trainee to Engineer, Engineer to Sr Engineer). Did the same thing with EOI as well. My question is having older designations in payslips, offer letter causes any questions from CO? Or is expected? Is this a discrepancy? Do I need to change my EOI to reflect all the designations though my ACS result wont show them? I read a lot in these threads, but didn't get a solid proof statement whether is GO/No-GO. Any first hand experience and help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sivakrishna.416 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm about to receive an invite with 70 points. I've applied ACS with my last designation with all employers. There are few promotions in between. (Trainee to Engineer, Engineer to Sr Engineer). Did the same thing with EOI as well. My question is having older designations in payslips, offer letter causes any questions from CO? Or is expected? Is this a discrepancy? Do I need to change my EOI to reflect all the designations though my ACS result wont show them? I read a lot in these threads, but didn't get a solid proof statement whether is GO/No-GO. Any first hand experience and help is highly appreciated.


If you have given a period of work for an employer and only showed your final duties in the most senior position, then ACS have only really assessed the period of that final position. The details in EOI do not matter but when you lodge your visa, you need to put the exact dates of each position with the same company - then there may be a question as to whether you were working at the required skill level - periods as "Trainee" would stand out but if it is "Graduate Trainee" then it should be OK.

I would be using my 60 day invitation period to get ACS to assess all the separate periods for all the different positions I had held.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sivakrishna.416 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm about to receive an invite with 70 points. I've applied ACS with my last designation with all employers. There are few promotions in between. (Trainee to Engineer, Engineer to Sr Engineer). Did the same thing with EOI as well. My question is having older designations in payslips, offer letter causes any questions from CO? Or is expected? Is this a discrepancy? Do I need to change my EOI to reflect all the designations though my ACS result wont show them? I read a lot in these threads, but didn't get a solid proof statement whether is GO/No-GO. Any first hand experience and help is highly appreciated.


Posting the same question over so many threads is against forum rules

That's why I edited and removed my thoughts 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Tony. 

In my case, I have the same R&R for the entire duration and its matter of regular promotions happens every 1-2 years. So I didn't bother much earlier about splitting the experience. I was Graduate Engineer Trainee in the first year. ACS anyway didn't consider my first 2 years of employment. Do you think I still need re-assessment?

Thanks.


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Everyone experiencing the same it's some maintenance going on, relax for one day mate



Thanks dear


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sivakrishna.416 said:


> Thanks for the reply Tony.
> 
> In my case, I have the same R&R for the entire duration and its matter of regular promotions happens every 1-2 years. So I didn't bother much earlier about splitting the experience. I was Graduate Engineer Trainee in the first year. ACS anyway didn't consider my first 2 years of employment. Do you think I still need re-assessment?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Experts,

Could you please help with my query?

Thanks


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Sivakrishna.416 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you please help with my query?
> 
> Thanks


Did you highlight this matter to ACS? It is not advised to reassess.


----------



## Expat_vinay (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.

Now on September 2nd, my 10 years in IT completed, so EOI automatically updated my score to 70 points with 5 extra points added for my experience.

Now as per my ACS, it is 10 points ( as my experience, is less than 10, or in terms of ACS, 9.6-2=7.6). But after September 2nd, my experience becomes, 10.1-2=8.1, so now I am eligible for 15 points.

My query is: how come they updated my score? Now do i need to file fresh ACS application? My EOI application is valid or not?

Below content is from correspondence email, I got from SkillSelect:
2. Clients will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your
EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.

So please suggest, do i need to change my ACS or not?:israel:


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

espionage said:


> Did you highlight this matter to ACS? It is not advised to reassess.


I dropped a mail so them, asking is this an issue. They replied that, they won't include them now as they were not provided in the first place. No answer for the real question..

Why do you think re assessment is not advisable?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.
> 
> ...



If the time you spent between the date of your ACS assessment outcome and 2-Sep (the date of completing 8 years) were with the same employer in the same job and responsibilities; you wont need a new assessment.

The skillselect system updates the scores based on your employment dates; if the end date was left blank, it takes it as your current employment, and will update the scores if you reach a certain threshold- 8 years of relevant experience in your case.


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> If you have given a period of work for an employer and only showed your final duties in the most senior position, then ACS have only really assessed the period of that final position. The details in EOI do not matter but when you lodge your visa, you need to put the exact dates of each position with the same company - then there may be a question as to whether you were working at the required skill level - periods as "Trainee" would stand out but if it is "Graduate Trainee" then it should be OK.
> 
> I would be using my 60 day invitation period to get ACS to assess all the separate periods for all the different positions I had held.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 

Thanks for the reply. Though I mentioned the latest designation, the R&R applicable to throughout the tenure. It is Graduate Engineer Trainee for first one year. Do I still need the re-assessment to reflect all the designations in ACS assessment letter though R&R same.

And can I do the assessment in the invitation period? How can I input that after I have the details freezes with invite? Please guide me here..


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Sivakrishna.416 said:


> I dropped a mail so them, asking is this an issue. They replied that, they won't include them now as they were not provided in the first place. No answer for the real question..
> 
> Why do you think re assessment is not advisable?


why was it not provided in initial submission?


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

espionage said:


> why was it not provided in initial submission?


As the roles and responsibilities same and thought designation doesn't matter. And also experience letter from company only mentioned latest designation in the latter. So went ahead and mentioned only last designation in ACS submission.


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

So in the last draw Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers dropped to 65 and the next two draws the number of invitations are increased to 1750 from 1000. So Experts what do you think will the score for mechanical drop to 60 this year or not?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2017 &lt;==*



exchanger107 said:


> So in the last draw Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers dropped to 65 and the next two draws the number of invitations are increased to 1750 from 1000. So Experts what do you think will the score for mechanical drop to 60 this year or not?




Too early to comment!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Sivakrishna.416 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm about to receive an invite with 70 points. I've applied ACS with my last designation with all employers. There are few promotions in between. (Trainee to Engineer, Engineer to Sr Engineer). Did the same thing with EOI as well. My question is having older designations in payslips, offer letter causes any questions from CO? Or is expected? Is this a discrepancy? Do I need to change my EOI to reflect all the designations though my ACS result wont show them? I read a lot in these threads, but didn't get a solid proof statement whether is GO/No-GO. Any first hand experience and help is highly appreciated.


i have the same situation. from IT Executive promoted to be the ICT Manager.
I did submitted my employment letter as IT executive, promotion letter to be ICT manager and also on the employment reference letter clearly stated that I joined the company as IT executive and promoted to be the ICT manager on xx/xx/xxxx.

However, on the ACS outcome letter, ACS only mention the last position with the company but the employment date starts from day 1 until i departure.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi,

Does it make sense to submit 190 along with 189? Specially for 261313 code? Because 261313 is very common and 189 has precedence over 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it make sense to submit 190 along with 189? Specially for 261313 code? Because 261313 is very common and 189 has precedence over 190.


If you have 60 points, you will never get invite under 189 under current circumstances 
So you have to depend on 190
Even if you have 65 points you have a long wait and if you are in a niche skill, you may get a faster invite under 190

189 or 190 all depends on your points and skills and circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

Does the PCC contain the current address? 
Can anyone upload an image of their PCC. 
We recently renewed my wife's passport in august but it has a different address than where we are living right now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> Does the PCC contain the current address?
> Can anyone upload an image of their PCC.
> We recently renewed my wife's passport in august but it has a different address than where we are living right now.


My passport also has a different permanent address from where I am staying 
My PCC was accepted by DIBp
I don't remember If the address was there or not on it
Cheers


----------



## niss3245 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello Expant users,

I will be applying my EOI in 189 stream line visa at the end of Nov 2017 in Computer Network professionals with 65 points. Given that they just decreased the threshold from 70 to 65 points for this occupation. In last invitation (9th Sep 2017) round 65 pointers also got invited

When can I expect my EOI invation?

Any help will be appreciated.
thanks[/B]


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am based in the UK but had to do medical.
> 
> There is no exception I suppose.
> 
> ...




Hello Rahul, 

I'm in UK as well, in the process of applying for ACS, would you mind be in touch through mail, <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
it'll be great help from you if we speak once, i want to understand what training you took for PTE A and how was the exam center experience. 

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

niss3245 said:


> Hello Expant users,
> 
> I will be applying my EOI in 189 stream line visa at the end of Nov 2017 in Computer Network professionals with 65 points. Given that they just decreased the threshold from 70 to 65 points for this occupation. In last invitation (9th Sep 2017) round 65 pointers also got invited
> 
> ...



I know there are people with 65 points, who applied their EOI in Computer Network professionals, during last year December, are still waiting. Though, not 100% sure, if they got the invite in the last draw on 6th Sept. 

Hope this gives you some idea.

Regards,
Barun Singhania
---------------
ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE-A: L 78, R 73, W 77, S 83 : Result published on 23/03/2017
ACS result arrived : 5th May 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189) : 5th May 2017 (65 points)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
Invitation Received: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet


----------



## niss3245 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Barun 

Thanks for the reply. Since you are still waiting on your invitation, I reckon it will take at least 6 months for me. Please reply me when you get your invitation. Also, How long did it take for your ACS assessment to come? Did you fast track it..?

Thanks


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello experts,

I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.

I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).I have got ACS results with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing(15 pts).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30 pts).Hence i earn 55 points in total.Can I apply for EOI in PR190 so i will earn additional 5 points? This will fetch me 60 points as of now,meanwhile I am going to write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ? 

What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?

Later can i add PR 189 in EOI if i get additional 10 points in PTE?

please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My wife had to provide additional information to Engineering Australia on 14th Sep (today), but before her reply today she got an email from Engineering Australia , stating:

''The request for additional information in support of your MSA CDR application (Application ID: XYZ) assessment has expired. Engineers Australia will continue assessing your application without this information.''

What does this mean? What do we do now?

Also , now when she log in to MyPortal she can no longer see the request from assessor.

Please suggest what do , need urgent help.

Regards


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

barunsinghania said:


> niss3245 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expant users,
> ...


In 263111, last round invitations for 65 pointers DOE till 13th Feb 2017 were sent. Dec 2016 EOIs would have definitely been invited earlier.
If you apply in Nov 17 with 65 points, then in most probability you would need to wait till July 2018 when new ceilings for that year are announced and backlog starts clearing thereafter.
I say this because with current pace, only EOIs filed till Aug 2017 may get invited till Apr18. Rest after July 2018.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Folks - I got my invite on 08/08 and lodged the application last Friday. My status in skill-select is still invited. Any idea how much time it normally takes to change to Lodged? Thanks.

I posted this on another thread and no one responded and hence posting it here


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, secure the points required for 189 and submit EOI. Otherwise if you are sure that you can take up 190 invite and lodge application under 190, then you should immediately file EOI in 190. 

After receiving 190 invite and you have decided to not use it, you can leave it to expire and apply again under 180. 

but I dont support or encourage wasting an invite though. If you dont want 190, dont apply for it..


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

*Urgent help needed.Please please help.*

Hello everyone
I got the invitation in July and submitted the online application yesterday.
When I was scanning the documents to upload I noticed that ACS has mentioned my education completion date incorrectly on the assessment. I completed my ECE degree in 2007, but ACS says 2011:
"Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjab Technical University completed May 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."

I don't know what to do now. I have paid the fee and not sure if my application will be straightaway rejected by the CO. 
Please if anyone has any information about such a situation or how the CO and DIBP tackle such cases please advise.

Thank you very much.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

*Clarification needed*

Hello experts,

I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.

I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assessment.
So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or 
again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.
> 
> ...


Hi

If you do not change your JOB , then you can use the same assessment. While filling EOI , you need to keep current employment "To Date" as blank and system will automatically take care.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> Hello everyone
> I got the invitation in July and submitted the online application yesterday.
> When I was scanning the documents to upload I noticed that ACS has mentioned my education completion date incorrectly on the assessment. I completed my ECE degree in 2007, but ACS says 2011:
> "Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjab Technical University completed May 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
> ...


Hi

Request you to write back to ACS and get it corrected. They'll issue the same letter with correction. You can always upload the corrected document by adding relevant details via immiaccount.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you do not change your JOB , then you can use the same assessment. While filling EOI , you need to keep current employment "To Date" as blank and system will automatically take care.


Hi,

Thanks for your response ,I just want to know if i am planning to shift current company may be in january ,but in same roles and responsibilties , 
then do i need to re-evaluate ACS paying again or just proofs during Visa application stage which demonstrates my claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter, statuaory decleration of new company is enough?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

If you wish to claim points for your new job and experience then the answer is Yes. Otherwise only ACS assessment period will be considered for point calculations. 

Hope this clarifies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*189 visa birth certificate*



karanbansal91 said:


> Nope, DIBP accepts 10th certificate for DOB.


I don't have birth certificate, i have only 10th Marksheet, do you know anyone who got visa without submitting birth certificate, because i don't want to spend so much for visa fees and later get stuck with document issue. 

Regards,
Sakthi


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

sakthivadivel said:


> I don't have birth certificate, i have only 10th Marksheet, do you know anyone who got visa without submitting birth certificate, because i don't want to spend so much for visa fees and later get stuck with document issue.
> 
> Regards,
> Sakthi


You can submit 10th Marksheet and Aadhar as well.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Himadri said:


> If you wish to claim points for your new job and experience then the answer is Yes. Otherwise only ACS assessment period will be considered for point calculations.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.
> 
> ...


Hi.... Himadri

congrats for the visa.... and best of luck for your future.

buddy I want to have some favor from you can you manage to send me your form 80 and 1221 cos I have n number of doubts in filling it.....

thanks


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Anyone knows what are the documents that need to be certified/stamped by local government (e.g. ministry of foreigner affairs) ?


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Anyone knows what are the documents that need to be certified/stamped by local government (e.g. ministry of foreigner affairs) ?


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I have submitted the EOI with PTE score 65+.

After submitting the EOI, I attempted PTE again and to my surprise I scored below 65 in the exam. Ofcourse I have not updated this in my EOI.

Because PTE automatically sends the score to DIBP, will it cause any problem to me in getting the invite or during the visa application?


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI with PTE score 65+.
> 
> ...


No it will not create any problem. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello mates,

Any update about 20/09/2017 invitation round about 2335 anzsco?????


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

niss3245 said:


> Hi Barun
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Since you are still waiting on your invitation, I reckon it will take at least 6 months for me. Please reply me when you get your invitation. Also, How long did it take for your ACS assessment to come? Did you fast track it..?
> 
> Thanks


Probably. 

Will surely post, once I get the invitation.

I applied for ACS on 23rd April and got the result on 5th May. No, I did not fast track it.

Regards,
Barun Singhania
---------------
ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE-A: L 78, R 73, W 77, S 83 : Result published on 23/03/2017
ACS result arrived : 5th May 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189) : 5th May 2017 (65 points)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
Invitation Received: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet


----------



## OzzieOzzie (Sep 23, 2014)

*DOE on BDAY*

Hi ,

Can anyone comment if there is any possibility for DOE not to get updated if i add partner points on the same day 5 points of my age get deducted ?

Has anyone ever tried this ?


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

you cannot fill eoi before clearing your english test. Please check below DIBP official link
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/can-i-submit-an-eoi

Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?

No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI. If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

au513 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI with PTE score 65+.
> 
> ...


you cannot fill eoi before clearing your english test. Please check below DIBP official link
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/can-i-submit-an-eoi

Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?

No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI. If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

KKB_0602 said:


> you cannot fill eoi before clearing your english test. Please check below DIBP official link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/can-i-submit-an-eoi
> 
> Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
> ...


I think you misread my comment. I submitted the EOI after taking the english test.


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello all

Is "Functional English" mandatory for a partner even if not claiming points for it?

Thanks

Srikala


----------



## ekta1988 (Jan 13, 2017)

Dear All,

My husband and I received visa grant today with IED as 14th July, 2018.

I would like to thank everyone in this forum who solved my queries.

*Can someone please guide me through to the link of which forum to join if we are planning to move to Melbourne or Sydney.*

Our timelines were:
Occupation: 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 points)

Invited - 12th July,2017
Visa Lodged - 24th July,2017
Grant - 26th September,2017 (Direct Grant - Brisbane)


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My husband and I received visa grant today with IED as 14th July, 2018.
> 
> ...


Congrats ...

Here you go 
Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

srikala said:


> Hello all
> 
> Is "Functional English" mandatory for a partner even if not claiming points for it?
> 
> ...


Yes. Or else, You should pay $4885AU.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My husband and I received visa grant today with IED as 14th July, 2018.
> 
> ...


congrats......


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

*Reg. form 80 and 1221*



HARINDERJEET said:


> congrats......


Ekta,

Will you plz mentions the forms (like 80/1221) which you have submitted to DIBP along with your other docs which brought the direct grant for you????


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Ekta,
> 
> Will you plz mentions the forms (like 80/1221) which you have submitted to DIBP along with your other docs which brought the direct grant for you????


These forms should be submitted for faster processing. Not mandatory but recommended. Many a times CO came back asking for these. So better to upload upfront


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My husband and I received visa grant today with IED as 14th July, 2018.
> 
> ...




Congratulations! That is quick with in 2 months


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi guys,
I need sincere help. My friend's consultant is troubling him alot. He is going to increase his points from 65 to 70 in next week. 
My question can he make one more EOI of his own with 70 points?
Whether the consultant will ever get to know that he filed his own EOI with 70 points?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My husband and I received visa grant today with IED as 14th July, 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi Ekta! Congrats! I am also applying visa along with my husband. Can you please let us know what relationship proof's you provided while lodging your visa? Did you claim partner points?


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello all

Thanks all for answering to my queries. We got our visa invite on Oct 4. Need few more clarifications for the next stage.

a) We have filled up the 17-page online form. But, didn't do the final submission of it yet as have to clarify some date with documents. After we click the "submit" of the form, are we asked to make the payment immediately followed by submission of documents? At which stage is the case officer assigned?

b) For our 457 visa , we had already got a HAP ID for a medical checkup. Can we use the same id for the medical checkup for 189 independent visa now?

c)Are documents related to the police checks(India & Australia) and Medical checkup to be submitted in the last phase?

d) How long is the usual waiting time now after submission of all the documents till the last phase of getting the good news of "Residency visa granted"?
Thanks 

Srikala


----------



## agentk9000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello experts, so I submitted my EOI on 9/28/17 with 60 points under Registered Nurse (Mental Health). Any sense of if/when I might get an invite?

Thanks


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats! 

I am planning to visit my husband, who is on subclass 485 temporary graduate visa in australia, on a visitor visa in next month. I am hoping to get an invite for our PR tomorrow, so we are planning to apply for subclass 189 visa while I will be in Australia on my visitor visa. He is the primary applicant.
My questions are:
1. Can I get bridging visa on the expiring of my visitor visa as I will be onshore while applying for 189 visa?
2. Can this move create some impact on the processing time of our subclass 189 visa?
3. Do I need to be in my usual country of residence when I get my PR grant? As I have heard that otherwise, my PR will become invalid.
4. Do I separately need to apply for bridging visa or will it come in effect by itself on expiring of my visitor visa?

I know it is a long list of questions, but your help in this regard would be highly appreciated as I need to plan everything according to this.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello All,
Update my EOI on 21 oct with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 nsw. Occupation: Management accountant.
When can I expect invitiation?
Previouly applied eoi with 65 points in june and now it has been updated.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello All,
> Update my EOI on 21 oct with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 nsw. Occupation: Management accountant.
> When can I expect invitiation?
> Previouly applied eoi with 65 points in june and now it has been updated.


as per data on immitracker there is a backlog of 50 days roughly for 75 pointers


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello Sultan,
Many thanks for the information.
Also in the mean time I want to do medicals as well, can I do it?
If yes, how?
I also saw 1 question which says do you intend to hospitalise orbuse medical facility. Should i select yes or no?


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi everybody,
I have just climbed the two highest mountains (according to myself) as detailed in my signature below. Now it is time for an ITA which I hope would be soon. Can experts suggest me what to prepare next to get a quick CO contact, preferably less than 3 months?
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have just climbed the two highest mountains (according to myself) as detailed in my signature below. Now it is time for an ITA which I hope would be soon. Can experts suggest me what to prepare next to get a quick CO contact, preferably less than 3 months?
> Thank you so much in advance.


i think chances for you are high, because of 70 points... i expect your ITA in 1-2 rounds...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello Sultan,
> Many thanks for the information.
> Also in the mean time I want to do medicals as well, can I do it?
> If yes, how?
> I also saw 1 question which says do you intend to hospitalise orbuse medical facility. Should i select yes or no?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


this is for doing medicals before visa lodge... wait for invite


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I have few doubts about health check up, I hope someone of you could help me:

1. How much time does it take to get health checkup if I want to do it before invitation?
2. How much is the fee? (in Belgium)

Thanks.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Not sure about Belgium but here in Singapore you need to get Invite first, lodge the application that's where you will get HEP ID and that would be the basis of AUTHORIZED medical centers to do the medical, without that I don't think so it's possible because medical institutes share or upload the test results directly.


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

*Health Assessment Issue*

Today I logged into my immigration account to generate HAP ID. However, when I clicked on "View Health Assessment", it is giving the following message:

_A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.
_

I haven't generated HAP ID or filled in any forms. Do anyone got any idea why it is showing like this?

I did a health assessment in 2014 which is not valid I believe in this case.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

srikala said:


> Today I logged into my immigration account to generate HAP ID. However, when I clicked on "View Health Assessment", it is giving the following message:
> 
> _A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.
> _
> ...


Email at [email protected]


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks!!! Will email them


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi

Really!!! I feel it is not normal based on our experience. I think you need to contact Immigration Department and let them know about it soon. Could be a technical issue which they will sort out and you can upload your documents then.

Good Luck!!

Cheers
Srikala


----------



## Akshay_T (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need an advise on Case Officer processing time. 

I got my EOI approved in August, and a case officer was assigned within 2 weeks. He asked me to submit a list of various documents such as payslips, marklists and so on which i provided. Moreover I was also asked to do my health assessment which i completed within the stipulated timeslot. 

However after that there's absolutely no update from the CO. I'm yet to do my PCC since I haven't received any referral letter from him. 

Should I be worried because of this long wait? Should i contact him for any follow up?

BTW, I'm applying through an agent (MARA approved of course) who keeps on telling me this delay is quite normal. But it's better if i hear this from individuals who are actually on the ground. 

Cheers,
Akshay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZCO Code: 261313
EOI Effective Date: 30-May-3017
Total EOI Points: 70
EOI Applied For: 189 Visa


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

agentk9000 said:


> Hello experts, so I submitted my EOI on 9/28/17 with 60 points under Registered Nurse (Mental Health). Any sense of if/when I might get an invite?
> 
> Thanks


Next year.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Next year.


If ever... Not much hope for 60 pointers anymore... Hopefully it will change.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> If ever... Not much hope for 60 pointers anymore... Hopefully it will change.


I'm reading your info below your msg . Did you get nominated from nsw just in 2 weeks from submitting docs into your preinvite link?
NSW Invite received: November 17th 2017
NSW Invite submitted: November 17th 2017
NSW Nomination: November 28th 2017


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

I received the grand with First entry date in August 2018.

Grant date - December 19 2017

Thanks everyone who has answered my queries. 
Good luck to whoever is waiting,


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

strams said:


> I received the grand with First entry date in August 2018.
> 
> Grant date - December 19 2017
> 
> ...


Congrats dude! Happy journey! All the best.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

strams said:


> I received the grand with First entry date in August 2018.
> 
> Grant date - December 19 2017
> 
> ...


All the best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

strams said:


> I received the grand with First entry date in August 2018.
> 
> Grant date - December 19 2017
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

1. 261313
2. 18th July 2017
3. 60 initially, now 70 points
4. Offshore in India

I recently took PTE for the 2nd time and scored 90 straight in all 4 sections and hence updated my EOI on 4th Jan 2018 with 70 points.

When can I expect the invite?

Also, my designation got changed in December 2017 but my ACS skill assessment was done in July 2017. Do I need to update my designation in the EOI, or I need to keep it as per the ACS assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vibs said:


> 1. 261313
> 2. 18th July 2017
> 3. 60 initially, now 70 points
> 4. Offshore in India
> ...


Revise the EOI immediately 
End the entry of the previous designation on the date previous to you were promoted

Start a new entry on the promotion date with the new designation as start and leave the End as blank. But mark this as NON relevant

I am presuming that from July to promotion, yiu worked in the same company location designation and RNR as was when you got the ACS assessment done.

When you will get invite is uncertain as Skillselect is reducing the number of invites n very round

Cheers


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

Is there any watsapp group? I would like to be a part of the same!


----------



## catchpaul28 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello Patrons!

Can you pls help me in my scenario:

I have filed EOI with 70 points with DOE: 18th Nov 2017. When can I expect to receive my invite for code 263111?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys I am eligible for both Software Engineer 261313 and Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111. 
With 70 points for 189 which code can provide me better chance of getting fast approval? Or with 75 points for 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Guys I am eligible for both Software Engineer 261313 and Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111.
> With 70 points for 189 which code can provide me better chance of getting fast approval? Or with 75 points for 190?


If possible get both Anzsco codes assessed and apply in 189 and 190 VIC NSW
So you have 6 chances of getting invite

Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If possible get both Anzsco codes assessed and apply in 189 and 190 VIC NSW
> So you have 6 chances of getting invite
> 
> Cheers


You always surprise me. So you mean i can submit 2 files in ACS with the same copies of Experience SD & RnR letters for 2 different ANZSCO?

I was thinking of getting RnRs from managers based on which code I choose and then apply. 
Now what you are saying and if i go with that then RnR should cover both ANZSCOs, "Software Engineer" and "Computer Networks".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> You always surprise me. So you mean i can submit 2 files in ACS with the same copies of Experience SD & RnR letters for 2 different ANZSCO?
> 
> I was thinking of getting RnRs from managers based on which code I choose and then apply.
> Now what you are saying and if i go with that then RnR should cover both ANZSCOs, "Software Engineer" and "Computer Networks".


You have to submit 2 separate applications individually
Get 1 code assessed then submit the 2 Nd application
There can be Minor difference in the RNR between the 2 reference letters but should not be night and day

So how best truthfully you can get the 2 reference letters to balance the 2 codes, from your employer, will determine if you can get a positive assessment in both codes or not 
Under no circumstances, should you lie in either reference letter on your RNR

Don’t forget to link the 2nd application with the 1st

Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to submit 2 separate applications individually
> Get 1 code assessed then submit the 2 Nd application
> There can be Minor difference in the RNR between the 2 reference letters but should not be night and day
> 
> ...


Got it. So which one should be tried first? Because with 75 points i may get invite for 190 from either code. But which code chooses more candidate per round? I should go with that first, so while my first EOI is active, ACS will be doing assessment for the 2nd one.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Got it. So which one should be tried first? Because with 75 points i may get invite for 190 from either code. But which code chooses more candidate per round? I should go with that first, so while my first EOI is active, ACS will be doing assessment for the 2nd one.
> 
> Cheers.


Way above my head

Don’t at all dabble in it
Tony may help

Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Way above my head
> 
> Don’t at all dabble in it
> Tony may help
> ...


Thanks. I just sent private message to Tony.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello I am applying for visa under 189 for accountant category . I have total of 60 points. What are the chances ?


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> Hello I am applying for visa under 189 for accountant category . I have total of 60 points. What are the chances ?


Experts pls reply, I am new here.


----------



## Immi Faroq (Jul 10, 2017)

*Systems Analyst 65 Points Invitation*

Hi Guys,

Any possibility to expect an invite for 65 points System Analyst EOI submitted on 12 Aug 2016 in July 2018 round? Thanks


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

Immi Faroq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any possibility to expect an invite for 65 points System Analyst EOI submitted on 12 Aug 2016 in July 2018 round? Thanks


EOI submitted on 2016??


----------

